# Specialized Awol ; News, Bilder, Fragen, Aufbauten



## blaubaer (11. November 2014)

Alles über das Specialized Awol, sei es News, Bilder, Fragen oder Aufbauten die folgen werden. 

Mich hat das Awol fasziniert seit dem Januar als ich die ersten Bilder gesehen hab, wie z.b. 




Beautiful Bicycle: Erik’s Di2 Alfine 11 Peacock-Nuke Specialized AWOL by John Watson / The Radavist, on Flickr




Beautiful Bicycle: Erik’s Di2 Alfine 11 Peacock-Nuke Specialized AWOL by John Watson / The Radavist, on Flickr




Beautiful Bicycle: Erik’s Di2 Alfine 11 Peacock-Nuke Specialized AWOL by John Watson / The Radavist, on Flickr




Erik’s Awol x Poler Outback Tourer by John Watson / The Radavist, on Flickr


----------



## blaubaer (11. November 2014)

immer wieder gute Bilder und News findet man auch unter wearegoingawol.tumblr.com/

für mein Awol ist noch etwas Wartezeit angesagt, am 21.November 2014 soll es soweit sein.
Bestellt hab ich das Rahmenset im Juli '14. Seither sammeln sich einige Parts und warten geduldig auf den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (11. November 2014)

dann hier auch nochmals mein Aufbau (oder Umbau) im passenden Fred:


----------



## nonamenic (11. November 2014)

@blaubaer: das sieht ja schon mal vielversprechend aus! 
der Dynamo auch von Supernova?
Gruß Chris


----------



## blaubaer (11. November 2014)

komplette Elektronik & Licht ist von Supernova 

die einzelnen Parts werden dann noch aufgelistet, gezeigt, wenn gewünscht.
Hoffe jetzt dann bald mal auf ein Schlechtwetter Weekend  so das ich den LRS bauen kann...


----------



## nepo (11. November 2014)

Ihr nervt mich langsam mit eurem Awol... Ich beginne, meine Rahmenentscheidung anzuzweifeln. 

Obwohl:



blaubaer schrieb:


> am 21.November 2014 soll es soweit sein.
> Bestellt hab ich das Rahmenset im Juli '14.





Ich werde ja nach spätestens zwei drei Wochen hippelig. Wie schafft man das, soviel Geduld aufzubringen?


----------



## hellmono (11. November 2014)

Abo.


----------



## blaubaer (11. November 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Obwohl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werde ja nach spätestens zwei drei Wochen hippelig. Wie schafft man das, soviel Geduld aufzubringen?



ach dass lernt man mit den jahren  angefangen hat dies als ich noch Rocky fuhr, da war die war die wartezeit auch lange, meist so nach der Eurobike bestellt und ausgeliefert bekommen im Mai. mit den jahren verschob sich die warte zeit etwas zum kürzeren. aber das läuft bei mir inzwischen all jährlich so ab. 

Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die grösste Freude 

 ich hoffe nur dass es jetzt im November wirklich soweit ist, zuerst hiess es Sept., dann Okt. und jetzt sogar mit datum den 21. Nov. ...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tofino73 (12. November 2014)

Cooles Projekt, Abo


----------



## Rommos (12. November 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> komplette Elektronik & Licht ist von Supernova
> 
> die einzelnen Parts werden dann noch aufgelistet, gezeigt, wenn gewünscht.
> Hoffe jetzt dann bald mal auf ein Schlechtwetter Weekend  so das ich den LRS bauen kann...



Servus

AWOL ist genial (ich brauche keins, ich brauche keins, ich brauche keins....) und gleich eine leicht OT Frage in Sachen Supernova: Macht das nix, wenn sie "kopfüber" montiert ist (siehe Eingangspost)? Brauche nämlich auch so eine für meinen Frontträger...

Danke und Gruß
Roman

P.S. natürlich ABO


----------



## hellmono (12. November 2014)

Ich zeige meins dann auch noch mal hier:





Updates die noch kommen sollen:
- gescheite Klickpedale
- zwei ordentliche Flaschenhalter (suche noch schlichte a la King Cage in schwarz)
- Klingel (Spurcycles wäre ein Traum, aber echt teuer)
- Supernova Beleuchtung
- Schutzbleche (falls ich welche finde, zur Not pulvern lassen)

Riemenantrieb und Alfine-Nabe habe ich aufgrund Kosten/Nutzen erstmal von der Liste gestrichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (12. November 2014)

zum Thema Schutzblech: hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Dingern:

http://www.pletscher.ch/wDeutsch/pa...niumschutzblech-R50.php?navid=&news=Aktuelles

Gruß Chris


----------



## blaubaer (12. November 2014)

Rommos schrieb:


> eine leicht OT Frage in Sachen Supernova: Macht das nix, wenn sie "kopfüber" montiert ist (siehe Eingangspost)? Brauche nämlich auch so eine für meinen Frontträger...


sollte eigentlich nichts machen, die Linse ist aus meiner sicht nicht speziell geschliffen.
meine front Lampe wird, sofern der Platz es zulässt, auch auf dem Kopf hängen.  




hellmono schrieb:


> Riemenantrieb und Alfine-Nabe habe ich aufgrund Kosten/Nutzen erstmal von der Liste gestrichen.


 
von der alfine wurde mir vom Händler auch abgeraten, wegen zu vielen Problemen.

was aber noch eine Option war ganz am anfang, Rohloff & Riemenantrieb, wäre natürlich der sorgenfreie Antrieb.






einzig das Gewicht der Rohloff ist mir einfach zu viel.

Wie sieht das bei euch Fahrenden Awol'er aus mit der Übersetzung, ist die an den komplett Bikes gut gewählt/ausgestattet ?


----------



## hellmono (12. November 2014)

Okay, so sehr habe ich mich der Alfine dann auch nicht mehr beschäftigt. Fing aber schon damit an, dass das Portfolio an Schalthebeln sehr eingeschränkt ist.

Rohloff ist mir auch deutlich zu schwer, daher dann in Summe lieber Kettenschaltung.

Thema Übersetzung: Ist ganz gut/okay gewählt. Zumindest wenn man sich in flachem/welligem Terrain aufhält. Bei steilen Rampen im Gelände ist das kleine 34T Blatt schon etwas groß, aber meist haben auch eher die Reifen als die Beine versagt. Ist dann aber auch eher MTB Terrain gewesen, wo ich da langgefahren bin.


----------



## nonamenic (12. November 2014)

Bin jetzt erst 30 Km gefahren. Denke aber das der erste Gang mit Gepäck in den Bergen ruhig noch etwas leichter gehen dürfte. Ohne Gepäck kein Problem.

Gibt es für die Rohloff optisch schöne Schaltgriffe für den Rennlenker?


----------



## Rommos (12. November 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> sollte eigentlich nichts machen, die Linse ist aus meiner sicht nicht speziell geschliffen.
> meine front Lampe wird, sofern der Platz es zulässt, auch auf dem Kopf hängen.



Dann die E3 Pro2 oder gleich E3 Triple2?

Edit: Hab Info von supernova, geht nur bei der Triple2. Die Pro2 hat einen "Schnitt" im Leuchtbild zwecks Gegenverkehr-Blendung


----------



## hellmono (12. November 2014)

Die Frage beschäftigt mich auch noch. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit beiden Lampen.

Der Preis- aber auch der Lichtunterschied sind ja nicht unerheblich. Wenn man wirklich auch mal abseits ausgeleuchteter Straßen fahren möchte, vermutlich besser direkt die Triple 2?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (12. November 2014)

Gibt es bei den Supernovas nur an oder aus, oder auch noch verschiedene Leuchtstärken zum einstellen? So kenne ich das von meinen Lezyne-Akkulampen bisher. Sonst denke ich, dass die Triple in der Stadt vielleicht zu hell ist.


----------



## pefro (12. November 2014)

Die Seite kennst Du?

http://www.baslerbikes.de/index.php/baslerbikes-2-Scheinwerfervergleich-2013-november.html

Meiner Meinung nach wird beim Licht viel übertrieben, bzw. muss man unterscheiden, was man machen will. Auf meiner letzten Tour zum Bodensee bin ich z.B. an drei Tagen jeweils 3-4 Std. Nachts gefahren. Da waren viele Wald, Feldwege und Singletrails mit vollem Gepäck dabei.

Als Beleuchtung hatte ich eine B&M Ixon Core (Akku) - also vergleichsweise eine Funzel - und das hat völlig ausgereicht. Meine bessere Hälfte hatte eine B&M Cyo (Nabendynamo) der einiges heller ist als der Ixon Core, aber noch keiner der ganz hellen Scheinwerfer ist. Spätestens bei dem würde ich sagen: Mehr braucht man wirklich nicht! wenn man den angestrebten Einsatzzweck berücksichtigt. Bei Nightride Downhills oder ähnlichen siehts sicher wieder anders aus, aber das macht man mit dem AWOL ja eher nicht.

Egal was Du kaufst: Achte nicht nur auf die pure Leuchtkraft sondern auch auf die Ausleuchtung. Der Edelux 2 z.B. ist vielleicht nicht so hell, wie der Supernova, hat dafür aber eine wesentlich breitere Ausleuchtung. Der Supernova hat ja bauartbedingt einen recht schmalen Lichtkegel ob es da viel bringt, den NOCH heller zu machen, als er eh schon ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, habe aber auch keine praktischen Erfahrungen mit der Lampe.

Ein Punkt der auch noch zu bedenken wäre: Wenn Du längere Touren planst, brauchst Du vielleicht einen USB Lader für Dein GPS/Smartphone. Evtl. lohnt sich da ja eine Lampe wie die Luxos, die gleich einen Lader mitbringt.


----------



## hellmono (12. November 2014)

Kannte ich nicht, herzlichen Dank für den Link. Ist wirklich sehr hilfreich für den Vergleich! 
Auch der Beitrag hilft, sich etwas zu orientieren.

Und lässt dann die Triple 2 tatsächlich schnell übertrieben wirken. Wenn man sonst (am MTB) von Lupine verwöhnt ist, guckt man halt schnell zuerst auf die vermeintlich wichtige Helligkeit.


----------



## ONE78 (12. November 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst 30 Km gefahren. Denke aber das der erste Gang mit Gepäck in den Bergen ruhig noch etwas leichter gehen dürfte. Ohne Gepäck kein Problem.
> 
> Gibt es für die Rohloff optisch schöne Schaltgriffe für den Rennlenker?



gibts!










Und awol mit rohloff und gates geht so genau in meine richtung...
verstehe nicht ganz, warum man beim reiseradaufbau aufs gewicht achten sollte, da ist mir pflegeleicht und sorglos deutlich wichtiger!


----------



## nepo (12. November 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> beim reiseradaufbau



Also mal davon abgesehen, ob man auf das Gewicht achtet oder nicht. (Kann bei Reisen in den Bergen schon eine Rolle spielen)
Wenn es als solches gedacht ist, hätte ich vor allem Bauchweh, bei auffälligen Parts wie Chris King. Selbst eine Rohloff finde ich da schon krass riskant.
Falls es wirklich mal eine Reise über mehrere Tage sein soll, steht das Rad auch schonmal eine Nacht lang irgendwo unbeaufsichtigt draußen rum..
Wenn ich daran denke, wo ich mein Rad im Sommer überall parken musste...
Nicht überall gibt es den Luxus, so wie hier: http://www.kaltenhauser.com wo man einen Fahrradabstellraum hat, der nur mit Karte zugänglich ist. Aber selbst dort ist man ja nicht der einzige Hotelgast...


----------



## Diman (12. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wird beim Licht viel übertrieben.


Also ich hätte keine Lust im Walde mit Ixon Core zu fahren egal ob DH oder Waldautobahn.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (12. November 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> gibts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer ist denn der Hersteller der Hebel


----------



## Cyborg (12. November 2014)

Gille Berthoud


----------



## nonamenic (12. November 2014)

@ONE78: ..du machst Sachen.........jetzt träume ich auch noch von Gates und Rohloff.................ganz feine Teilchen......


----------



## Diman (12. November 2014)

Wenn schon dann Pinion & Gates.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (12. November 2014)

Mein traum, nur mit gates


----------



## blaubaer (12. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Die Seite kennst Du?
> 
> http://www.baslerbikes.de/index.php/baslerbikes-2-Scheinwerfervergleich-2013-november.html
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird beim Licht viel übertrieben, bzw. muss man unterscheiden, was man machen will. Auf meiner letzten Tour zum Bodensee bin ich z.B. an drei Tagen jeweils 3-4 Std. Nachts gefahren. Da waren viele Wald, Feldwege und Singletrails mit vollem Gepäck dabei.



schöne Zusammenfassung der Lichter   
mich nimmt dann den Realen vergleich wunder, von der E3 Pro2, zu, im Moment im Täglichen gebrauch, der B&M Lumotec IQ CYO Senso Plus. 
links E3 Pro 2  // rechts Cyo 60lux 









Betreff Montage : 


> Hab Info von supernova, geht nur bei der Triple2. Die Pro2 hat einen "Schnitt" im Leuchtbild zwecks Gegenverkehr-Blendung


Siehe Anhang, der Schnitt in der Linse der Pro2 ist oben und unten, von daher egal wie man die Lampe montiert. würd ich jetzt mal auf die schnelle sagen. 




hellmono schrieb:


> Thema Übersetzung: Ist ganz gut/okay gewählt. Zumindest wenn man sich in flachem/welligem Terrain aufhält. Bei steilen Rampen im Gelände ist das kleine 34T Blatt schon etwas groß, aber meist haben auch eher die Reifen als die Beine versagt. Ist dann aber auch eher MTB Terrain gewesen, wo ich da langgefahren bin.





nonamenic schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst 30 Km gefahren. Denke aber das der erste Gang mit Gepäck in den Bergen ruhig noch etwas leichter gehen dürfte. Ohne Gepäck kein Problem.





das dachte ich mir schon als ich die diversen Ritzel durchrechnete. dann werde ich mit meinem Vorhaben ganz gut liegen für mein Einsatzgebiet, sofern es klappt mit der ansteuerung des Schaltwerks...   
Untenrum (Speed) ist mir nicht so wichtig, eher etwas leichteres bergauf, wenn dann noch mit Gepäck.


----------



## nonamenic (13. November 2014)

kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem AWOL in Größe M: es wiegt so wie es da steht genau 12 Kg.
Werde noch eine kleine Änderung vornehmen: Thomson Vorbau X2 in 90 mm 10 Grad, fahre jetzt noch einen X4 in 70 mm, 0 Grad.
erhoffe mir dadurch eine noch etwas angenehmere Position.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Rommos (13. November 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Betreff Montage :
> 
> Siehe Anhang, der Schnitt in der Linse der Pro2 ist oben und unten, von daher egal wie man die Lampe montiert. würd ich jetzt mal auf die schnelle sagen.




..Danke, wenn das jetzt einer der Pro2-Besitzer verifizieren könnte (sprich mal umdrehen und Lichtkegel vergleichen). 
Der Preis ist mir für eine Test einfach etwas zu hoch....


----------



## hellmono (13. November 2014)

Rommos schrieb:


> ..Danke, wenn das jetzt einer der Pro2-Besitzer verifizieren könnte (sprich mal umdrehen und Lichtkegel vergleichen).
> Der Preis ist mir für eine Test einfach etwas zu hoch....



Im Zweifel frag doch einfach kurz vorher bei Supernova nach (telefon oder mail). Nach allem was man so liest, sind sie wohl sehr kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Rommos (13. November 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Im Zweifel frag doch einfach kurz vorher bei Supernova nach (telefon oder mail). Nach allem was man so liest, sind sie wohl sehr kundenfreundlich.



Das hab ich schon gemacht (s.o.) und die Antwort per Mail und telefonisch war, dass nur die Triple 3 kopfüber geht, Ausserdem wurde angemerkt, dass dann am Kabelabgang dann Wasser eindringen könnte....aber sie waren sehr nett, das stimmt. 
Beid er alten E3 gab es diese Lefty-halterung, die hätte man wahrscheinlich umdrehen können - aber momentan gibts da nix 

Auch SON weist in den FAQ explizit darauf hin, dass "hängend" nicht geht wegen Reflektor....

Zurück zum Thema, die Wunsch-Version des AWOL von @ONE78 wäre auch mein Favorit 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## blaubaer (13. November 2014)

das Firefly (Link zum Firefly Bilderarchiv) ist schon edel  und hat schon was, einige stellen sind schön und durchdacht, wenn ich auch das Licht- Kabel nicht einziehen möchte  






aber den Frontgepäckträger könnten sie schon etwas schöner machen, die anbauteile sehen zu klobig aus


----------



## nonamenic (13. November 2014)

*ich finde das Firefly total doof*.....weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann


----------



## hellmono (13. November 2014)

Rommos schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon gemacht (s.o.) und die Antwort per Mail und telefonisch war, dass nur die Triple 3 kopfüber geht, Ausserdem wurde angemerkt, dass dann am Kabelabgang dann Wasser eindringen könnte....aber sie waren sehr nett, das stimmt.



Sorry, den Punkt hatte ich dann scheinbar überlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (13. November 2014)

Rommos schrieb:


> Auch SON weist in den FAQ explizit darauf hin, dass "hängend" nicht geht ...


Peter White Cycles (USA) kann eine spezielle Version des _E_delux liefern, welche für hängenden Betrieb vorgesehen ist; Details unter http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/schmidt-headlights.asp. Vermutlich kann Schmidt die in D auch direkt liefern.


----------



## ONE78 (13. November 2014)

E3 lefty sieht dann so aus. Hatte ich am krabo. Die neuen e3s sind aber deutlich besser vom licht.


----------



## Bettina (17. November 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> zum Thema Schutzblech: hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Dingern:
> 
> http://www.pletscher.ch/wDeutsch/pa...niumschutzblech-R50.php?navid=&news=Aktuelles
> 
> Gruß Chris


Funktionieren wunderbar.
Fahre sie seit einem 3/4 Jahr (ca. 3000 km) kein Klappern, voll beladbar mit Ortliebtaschen aber auch einseitig gut nutzbar.


----------



## pefro (17. November 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Funktionieren wunderbar.
> Fahre sie seit einem 3/4 Jahr (ca. 3000 km) kein Klappern, voll beladbar mit Ortliebtaschen aber auch einseitig gut nutzbar.



Hast du die Wingees zufällig mal gewogen?


----------



## Bettina (17. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Hast du die Wingees zufällig mal gewogen?


Hi,gewogen??   Ne, Gewicht war bei meinem Projekt kein relevanter Wert 

Aber ich glaube, dafür das es Schutzblech und Gepäckträger in einem sind, ist es gar nicht so schlimm...


----------



## pefro (17. November 2014)

JA gewogen 

Ich hatte die Dinger noch nicht in Händen, aber mal was gelesen, dass es recht massive Alu Profile sein sollen (irgendwoher muss ja die Stabilität kommen). Kann aber durchaus sein, dass es sich da um die älteren Modelle handelte, die waren ja noch globiger, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.

Für alle, die das Video noch nicht kennen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (18. November 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> JA gewogen
> 
> Ich hatte die Dinger noch nicht in Händen, aber mal was gelesen, dass es recht massive Alu Profile sein sollen (irgendwoher muss ja die Stabilität kommen). Kann aber durchaus sein, dass es sich da um die älteren Modelle handelte, die waren ja noch globiger, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.
> 
> Für alle, die das Video noch nicht kennen:



Cool, merci für den Tipp. Kannte die Dinger nicht. Muss ich haben


----------



## 601 (18. November 2014)

Ich hatte im August nachgefragt, wann das Wingee Universal R50 in der langen Ausführung wieder lieferbar sein wird:

"_zur Zeit können wir unsere lange Version nicht einzeln anbieten, voraussichtlich erst ab 2015 wieder, Produktionstermin steht noch nicht fest._"


----------



## nonamenic (18. November 2014)

das ist ja genauso übel wie bei den Original-Schutzblechen: Die gibt es wohl echt nicht einzeln, noch nicht mal offiziell zum Nachbestellen beim Händler. Bis mir was besseres einfällt habe ich jetzt mal für mein AWOL die Blümels von SKS bestellt. Besser Plaste als gar kein Schutz.


----------



## tofino73 (18. November 2014)

Habe von Pletscher hier in der Schweiz auch noch keine Antwort zur Liefersituation erhalten, Mist. Sieht nach einem guten Produkt aus.


----------



## hellmono (18. November 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> das ist ja genauso übel wie bei den Original-Schutzblechen: Die gibt es wohl echt nicht einzeln, noch nicht mal offiziell zum Nachbestellen beim Händler. Bis mir was besseres einfällt habe ich jetzt mal für mein AWOL die Blümels von SKS bestellt. Besser Plaste als gar kein Schutz.



Dazu:



> We currently don’t offer an AWOL specific aftermarket fender set but the Globe fenders are great and check out Viktor Armbruster’s AWOL HERE. As long as the fenders are metal and offer full coverage, we’ll recommend them all. Every time You put plastic fenders on a steel bike, a baby Panda suffocates and dies. Pls. don’t kill Pandas!
> 
> Team AWOL





In Silber gibt es neben den Gilles Berthoud scheinbar genug Optionen, wie z.B. die Velo Orange. Aber ich suche auch nach wie vor schwarze Stahl-Schutzbleche.

Die Pletscher wären wirklich fein, wobei ich die "Wingees" nicht bräuchte.


----------



## nonamenic (18. November 2014)

@hellmono: ja, der Panda tut mir jetzt schon leid.....  .....aber bevor ich mein Farbkonzept mit silber verschandele nehme ich vorübergehend schwarze aus Plastik


----------



## 601 (18. November 2014)

Von SKS wird im Moment auch ein Sonderedition in schwarz-matt in verschiedenen Breiten angeboten. Ich denke das könnte gut zum matten Rahmen passen...

z.B. http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fah...luemels-28-Zoll-schwarz-matt.html?cat=166240&


----------



## ONE78 (18. November 2014)

Die matten bluemels sind echt schick, hatte ich mal am pompetanine...


----------



## pefro (19. November 2014)

Ich weiss nicht, ob sie schon genannt wurden, aber wie wärs denn mit den Curana C-Lite Blechen?

Ich finde die ziemlich formschön. Sie gibts in schwarz und als Alu-Kunstoff-Alu Sandwich machen sie sich vielleicht auch nicht ganz so schlecht in der Karma Bilanz.


----------



## Mythilos (19. November 2014)

Ich bringe mal noch folgende Schutzblech-Gepäckträger-Kombi ins Spiel:
Specialized Turbo Rear Rack

Dies sollte zum EBike "Turbo" passen, welches mit 700x45c Reifen angegeben ist. Obs 100% ans AWOL passt muß sicher beim Händler erfragt werden.

hier mal ein Bild davon:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb/commute-accessories/turbo-accessories/turbo-rackfenderlight-set





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (19. November 2014)

Wenn auch etwas off-topic, hier ein Bild von einer, wie ich meine, auch recht gut gelungenen Gepäckträger-Schutzblech-Lösung:






Mir gefällt hierbei, dass die Taschen etwas tiefer hängen, als an Standard-Gepäckträgern und dass der Gepäckträger beladen recht "unsichtbar" ist:






Nur muss der Rahmen hierfür vorbereitet sein. Zudem konnte ich auf die Schnelle auch keine Möglichkeit finden, den Träger einzeln zu bestellen.


----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2014)

601 schrieb:


> Wenn auch etwas off-topic, hier ein Link zu einer, wie ich meine, auch recht gut gelungenen Gepäckträger-Schutzblech-Lösung:


Wenn man von einem Link spricht, muss man auch einen posten


----------



## 601 (19. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn man von einem Link spricht, muss man auch einen posten



Oh, ist gerade die Forums-Polizei unterwegs?

Ich habe den Text im Beitrag geändert.


----------



## nonamenic (19. November 2014)

@pefro: die Curana kannt ich noch nicht. Jetzt habe ich die matten Blümels bestellt. Mal schauen wie die sich machen.

@601: die sehen wirklich schön aus, vermisse aber auch den Link. Da ich sehr an Schutzblechen interessiert bin, wäre der Link oder eine Info zum Hersteller hilfreich. Sind das nicht die von Pletscher/Herkelmann? Die hatten wir ein paar Posts weiter vorne schon behandelt. Sehen denen auf jeden Fall sehr ähnlich.


----------



## nepo (19. November 2014)

Die C-Lite führen immer wieder zu regen Diskussionen, weil sie durch das flache Profil angeblich nichts bringen sollen.
Habe auch schon öfter gelesen, dass die jemand enttäuscht wieder abgebaut hat.
Ist wohl eher eine Lösung für ein "Schönwetter"rad, mit dem man auch mal in den Regen kommt, als für ein Ganzjahreswindundwettermatschrad.


----------



## 601 (19. November 2014)

@nonamenic: Hier der Link zum Anbieter, wobei die Träger eine Sonderanfertigung von Tubus exclusiv für Santosbikes sind:

http://www.santosbikes.com/


----------



## pefro (19. November 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die von Pletscher/Herkelmann?



Nein, dass ist eine ganz andere Konstruktion die auch nicht universell ist. Der Rahmen braucht dafür Gewinde, die es normalerweise an dieser Stelle so nicht gibt. 

Hier auf dem Bild z.B. gut zu erkennen:





Santos Trekking Lite by MeißnerRaeder, on Flickr


----------



## nonamenic (19. November 2014)

@pefro + @601: danke. Schade, aber schöne Konstruktion


----------



## Plattenwegcross (19. November 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Die C-Lite führen immer wieder zu regen Diskussionen, weil sie durch das flache Profil angeblich nichts bringen sollen.
> Habe auch schon öfter gelesen, dass die jemand enttäuscht wieder abgebaut hat.
> Ist wohl eher eine Lösung für ein "Schönwetter"rad, mit dem man auch mal in den Regen kommt, als für ein Ganzjahreswindundwettermatschrad.


Jein, also ich hatte sie mal in einer recht schmalen Ausführung am "Crossrad". Solange es feucht war haben die schon enorm geholfen, sobald die Fahrbahn aber nass mit Pfützen wurde spritzte es mir ganz schön auf die Fußspitzen. Abgebaut habe ich sie letztendlich weil sie verbogen waren und klapperten. Im Moment bin ich ganz ohne Schutzbleche unterwegs, meine Frau freut sich. Ich würde bei meinem nächsten Rad mit Schutzblechen wirklich welche aus Blech wählen, die von Velo Orange oder Gilles Berthoud in Hammerschlagoptik sagen mir sehr zu ... passen aber sicher nicht an jedes Rad. Am AWOL könnte ich mir die gut vorstellen. Von den SKS am Kinderrad und am Rad meiner Frau bin ich nicht überzeugt.
Ich find die Curana schon nicht schlecht, würde aber jedem der ein Auge auf die wirft die breiteren Versionen empfehlen. Vielleicht sind die auch etwas stabiler. Bei mir musste ich eine zusätzliche Halterung am Gepäckträger angebringen, sonst schlugen die permanent aufs Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. November 2014)

Der hebie rear rider kommt  da doch  sehr nah ran


----------



## pefro (1. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> für mein Awol ist noch etwas Wartezeit angesagt, am 21.November 2014 soll es soweit sein.
> Bestellt hab ich das Rahmenset im Juli '14. Seither sammeln sich einige Parts und warten geduldig auf den Rahmen.



Hmmm, scheint, als wären die Awol Framesets nicht rechtzeitig in die Schweiz gekommen?


----------



## blaubaer (1. Dezember 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Hmmm, scheint, als wären die Awol Framesets nicht rechtzeitig in die Schweiz gekommen?


 
verzögerung nur um 1 Woche, es ist noch unterwegs, Freitag wurde meins versendet in Holland 

ich hoffe ich kann diese woche noch Bilder und Gewicht vom Rahmen liefern...


----------



## numinisflo (1. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> verzögerung nur um 1 Woche, es ist noch unterwegs, Freitag wurde meins versendet in Holland
> 
> ich hoffe ich kann diese woche noch Bilder und Gewicht vom Rahmen liefern...



Daher auch der Begriff Hollandrad.

Bin schon gespannt auf Bilder.

PS: Abo.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2014)

Am Freitag habe ich mich auch mal auf ein AWOL gesetzt, aber ein L schien mir bei 1,93 etwas knapp. In XL war leider keines da.


----------



## DonUschi (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir mit 1,91-1,92 auch ein AWOL in XL (625mm) bestellt. Da ich jetzt aber von einem Pompetamine XL (570mm mit 120mm Vorbau) komme frage ich mich ernsthaft ob der Umstieg nicht doch etwas krass ist. Ich hatte nur das gefahren obwohl das L daneben stand. Weil es passte dachte ich das andere müsste ich gar nicht ausprobieren. Ich fahre aktuell fast von jeder Ampel mit nem kleinen Wheely an. Das ging mit dem AWOL nicht mehr im Ansatz. Aber wahrscheinlich macht es 600m Oberrohr auch nicht viel agiler. Dafür lief es halt deutlich stabiler was mir auch sehr zugesagt hatte. Ich werd vielleicht einfach nicht ewig nur mit einem Rad lang kommen. xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (2. Dezember 2014)

es geht los, es geht los...   

Gewicht ; Rahmen mit Gabel & Steuersatz, Sattelstützklemme : 3720g  








Specialized Awol Comp 2015 by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr

i'was war doch da mit einem Bären, da letztens...  



Specialized Awol Comp 2015 by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr




Specialized Awol Comp 2015 by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr




Specialized Awol Comp 2015 by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr




Specialized Awol Comp 2015 by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr


----------



## DonUschi (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich will meins jetzt auch!!!

Sehr lecker. Vor allem mit den Ausfallenden hab ich das so noch nie gesehen gehabt. =)


----------



## nonamenic (2. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir gut mit den schwarzen Ausfallenden. Bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt, die Teile waren ja vielversprechend.
Ich erwarte regelmäßige Berichterstattung! 

Bin mal gespannt ob bei Dir die Skala auf den Ausfallenden stimmt. Wenn ich bei mir beide Seiten nach Skala einstelle ist das Hinterrad schief. 
Es ging nur gerade wenn ich die Teile nach Gefühl ausgerichtet habe. Mit den SKS Blümels in matt muss ich mich noch auseinandersetzen. Der erste Versuch ging in die Hose. Vorne war die Bremse im Weg und hinten hat irgendwie der Radius nicht gestimmt.
Da muss ich mir noch Abstandhalter drehen lassen für die Aufnahme Richtung Tretlager. Habe für den Winter die Skinwalls runter und die Originalreifen in schwarz wieder drauf. Dazu würden sicher die polierten Berthoud Belche auch gut aussehen, so als Kontrast. Weiß aber nicht ob die Montage einfacher ist.

Freue mich auf mehr Bilder!

Gruß Chris


----------



## pefro (2. Dezember 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Dazu würden sicher die polierten Berthoud Belche auch gut aussehen, so als Kontrast. Weiß aber nicht ob die Montage einfacher ist.



Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schutzblechfragen-hier-speziell-gilles-berthould.696204/


Rahmen und Gabel (ohne Steuersatz / Klemme) dürften ja dann so auf ca. 3600g kommen. Das ist nicht sonderlich leicht, aber auch nicht bockschwer. Schade, dass Specialized das Systemgewicht "nur" mit 130kg angibt.


----------



## 601 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hm, ganz in schwarz ist schon besser. Ich habe auch nicht verstanden, warum man solch einen, nicht unbedingt schmückenden Teil des Rahmens, extra farblich absetzen muss. Wie auch immer, das Awol Comp ist bestellt und notfalls werde ich die Teile umlackieren, oder eloxieren.

Bezüglich der Größe bin ich auch gespannt. Ich habe mich mit meinen 1.89 für einen Rahmen in L entschieden. Zur Probefahrt stand nur ein M zur Verfügung. Und so viel fehlte da nicht. Die Maße stimmen in L auch etwa mit meinem aktuellen Rad überein. Und auf dem fühle ich mich sehr wohl.

Ach ja: Mitte Januar soll es dann soweit sein.


----------



## Mythilos (2. Dezember 2014)

schick, schick.. jetzt wird für mich die Wartezeit noch länger.

Ich bin auf den Aufbau gespannt!


----------



## ONE78 (2. Dezember 2014)

@blaubaer welche felgen haste denn für deinen lrs gewählt.


----------



## hellmono (2. Dezember 2014)

Verdammt, ich brauche die schwarzen Anbauteile!

Guter Kauf, freu mich auf den Aufbau!


----------



## numinisflo (2. Dezember 2014)

Klasse. 
Bitte den Aufbau genauestens dokumentieren.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> es geht los, es geht los...
> 
> Gewicht ; Rahmen mit Gabel & Steuersatz, Sattelstützklemme : 3720g


Na dann waren meine Eindrücke im Radladen nicht falsch. Am langen Arm fühlt sich das awol sehr "robust" an. Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (3. Dezember 2014)

Danke mal @llen 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Na dann waren meine Eindrücke im Radladen nicht falsch. Am langen Arm fühlt sich das awol sehr "robust" an. Welche Größe ist das?



Grösse L, ich bin 188gross, fahre nur noch L Rahmen und kurze Vorbauten.

zum Gewicht, mein Händler meinte, für eine TourenRad ein leichter Rahmen !? 
hab da keine Erfahrungen mit. 



nonamenic schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob bei Dir die Skala auf den Ausfallenden stimmt. Wenn ich bei mir beide Seiten nach Skala einstelle ist das Hinterrad schief.



So wie es ausgeliefert wurde, stimmte es auch nicht, musste auch nachjustieren. 



numinisflo schrieb:


> Klasse.
> Bitte den Aufbau genauestens dokumentieren.



Wird gemacht  

Dann fangen wir mal mit den runden Dingern an. 



ONE78 schrieb:


> @blaubaer welche felgen haste denn für deinen lrs gewählt.



Der Radsatz ist letztes Weekend fertig geworden. Bei den Felgen wählte ich, vieleicht nicht jedermanns Sache, und einleuchtend, ein paar welche ich schon im Camber EVO fahre. Die halten dort jetzt seit Anfang Jahr seit bald 5000km und werden nicht geschont. 

Nabe vorne, Supernova Nabendynamo. Nabe hinten, DT Swiss 240s. Speichen, Sapim. Felgen, 29", ZTR Arch EX. 
Gefahren wird mit einer Bereifung von Specialized, dem Renegade 1.8", im NoTubes System.


----------



## nonamenic (3. Dezember 2014)

Mensch, @blaubaer , auf Flickr ist ja schon richtig was zu sehen! Das geht ja schnell voran. Wie hast Du die Leitung vom ThePlug in der Gabel verlegt? Oder ab den Steuerrohr dann außen bis zur Nabe? Wir wollen Fotos sehen !


----------



## blaubaer (3. Dezember 2014)

Einbau vom "The Plug III" 

Gar nicht so einfach, so ein Aufbau, viele Bau-Teile hat das Ding ja nicht, aber im grossen und ganzen hab ich alles sicher 5 mal auseinander genommen und wieder zusammen geschraubt, bis es stimmte.  

1.Versuch, da war ich den Expander noch verkehrt. 




2. so sieht es besser aus. *kleiner Tip,* den Expander ausserhalb vom Steuerohr so weit vorspannen, dass es gerade noch rein passt. Ansonsten kann es sein dass der untere teil mit dreht und das Kabel Knickt oder in 2teilt  nicht vergessen richtig fest anziehen 




3+4. kann man verbinden, wenn man den Stöpsel nicht vergisst  




5. Fertig, soweit. 




Kabelführung zum Nabendynamo, folgt sobald auch die Front und Rücklicht Lampe montiert ist


----------



## nepo (3. Dezember 2014)

Zeigt der USB-Anschluss nach vorne? Muss das wegen Gerät am Lenker?

Schön dokumentiert!
Ich wünschte, ich könnte bei mir im Keller auch schönere Fotos machen.
In der Wohnung ist immer nicht so optimal. Meine verdreht ja schon die Augen, wenn ich auf dem Esstisch die Wage aufbaue und die Kamera hole.

Die roten Akzente sind schön. Was mir aber gleich wieder ins Auge sticht, sind die Montagespuren am King Innenlager. Schade, dass die nicht ausbleiben. Ich habe genau aus dem Grund ein Reset Innenlager gekauft.


----------



## pefro (3. Dezember 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Die roten Akzente sind schön. Was mir aber gleich wieder ins Auge sticht, sind die Montagespuren am King Innenlager. Schade, dass die nicht ausbleiben. Ich habe genau aus dem Grund ein Reset Innenlager gekauft.



Hmmmm, dass King Innenlager ist aber schonmal benutzt worden oder?

Was ist denn am Reset besser?

Wie rum man den Plug einbaut (Anschlussseitig) ist glaube ich egal und kommt vor allem darauf an, wie Du Deine Geräte anschließen willst.

Ne schöne übersicht über USB / Dynamo Reaktoren gibts übrigens hier:

http://cyclingabout.com/list-of-hub-dynamo-power-supplies-for-usb-devices/


----------



## nepo (3. Dezember 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Reset besser?



Keine äußere Montageaufnahme. Montiert wird innen mit den alten Lagerschlüsseln, die man für 4-Kant Patronenlager genommen hat.
Das eigentliche Lager wird dann reingedrückt.

http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm

ich hab leider nur diese Bilder zur Hand


----------



## pefro (3. Dezember 2014)

Ah ok. Danke. Scheint ja ne ganz durchdachte Lösung zu sein, die keine sichtbaren Spuren hinterlässt - und die Qualität von Reset ist ohnehin gut.


----------



## blaubaer (4. Dezember 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Zeigt der USB-Anschluss nach vorne? Muss das wegen Gerät am Lenker?



aus meiner Sicht nach vorne am besten, einfachsten, geeignet. zum laden von GPS oder anderes welches man in der Lenker- oder Front-Racktasche aufbewahrt. zeigt er nach hinten ist er vllcht etwas mehr Spritzwasser geschützt. aber es gibt einen Kabelsalat, eine Leitung zum heckträger möchte ich nicht legen. 



pefro schrieb:


> Hmmmm, dass King Innenlager ist aber schonmal benutzt worden oder?



ja das Chris King Innenlager stammt noch aus 2009, hält noch immer, und werde es solange fahren wie es läuft. das Lager war mal in einem RM Altitude'09 2-3 Jahre im Einsatz, danach oder bi jetzt in Lagerung im Keller. ein ChrisKing schmeisst man nicht einfach weg. die Montagespuren waren noch damals'09 als ich noch nicht das richtige Werkzeug besass. mit einem BBT-69 ähnlichen lässt es sich um einiges sanfter einbauen.

I'wie hab halt einen Fetish für rote Elox Teile 





auch an der Front, gibt es was Rotes zusehen, die Supernova Nabe gab/gibt es nur mit Centerlock.




Kleiner Zwischenstand, es steht schon mal auf eigenen Beinen, hat schon was "Adventure Bike" mit den 29x 1.8"
und den Anreiz wieder was zum spekulieren 




Vorbereitungs-Arbeiten und eine kleines Bilderrätsel  siehe Anhang, betreffend ChrisKing.
nicht nur das Bike nennt sich Abenteuer, der Aufbau selbst ist auch eins.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Dezember 2014)

Gxp konverter? 
Wo haste denn die 1.8er her und wie breit baut der auf der arch ex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2014)

An deinem Awol wäre ne Rotor Agilis mit rotem Spider richtig gut.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Dezember 2014)

@BigJohn die Rotor ist sicherlich sehr schön, nur mir i'wie zu auffällig.



ONE78 schrieb:


> Gxp konverter?
> Wo haste denn die 1.8er her und wie breit baut der auf der arch ex?





den Renegade sah ich das erste mal bei Bike24, Bestellt habe ich ihn bei meinem Speci Händler, ging aber fast einen Monat bis ich ihn hatte.
Er baut 44mm breit 

Sram X01 Kurbel Alu GXP & CrankBrothers Candy 3


----------



## ONE78 (5. Dezember 2014)

Schöner aufbau 
die meisten teile kommen mir bekannt vor. Ich bin mal auf die bremswahl gespannt!

edith fand die 1.8er bei nano bike


----------



## blaubaer (5. Dezember 2014)

@ONE78 Danke  


Blackburn "SwitchBack Stainless", Flasche Leer  




Sitzzone; Brooks C17 & USE Vybe, leider will meine Bandscheibe zwischen L4 + L5 dass halt so...


----------



## Schnipp (5. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Gewicht ; Rahmen mit Gabel & Steuersatz, Sattelstützklemme : 3720g



Der Rahmen kommt ja auch mit Sattelstütze. Ist die bei dem Gewicht auch dabei oder kommt die noch hinzu. Hast du die Sattelstütze mal einzeln gewogen?


----------



## blaubaer (6. Dezember 2014)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Der Rahmen kommt ja auch mit Sattelstütze. Ist die bei dem Gewicht auch dabei oder kommt die noch hinzu. Hast du die Sattelstütze mal einzeln gewogen?



Das Gewicht ist ohne Sattelstütze, die wiegt 312g bei einer länge von 350mm 

heute, erfolgreiches 1.Rollout &


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (6. Dezember 2014)

Schaltung und Bremsen : 

hab ja vieles erlebt in 25jahren biken & schrauben, aber eine solche knifflige, bzw murkserei von einer Bremshebel montage noch nie  
da lob ich mir die Bikebremshebel zu montieren, könnte man ja im schlaf  

Gebremst & Geschaltet wird mit den Sram Force CX1 








Bei der Schaltung selbst, war vor Monaten noch die entäuschung gross, dass das mit der kombination von XX1 + Force CX1 nicht funktionierte. Denn 11-fach  ist nicht 11-fach. ich wollte und musste es selbst erleben, darüber zu lesen gab es nirgend was. Als die Schalt/Bremshebel eintrafen, montierte ich diese mal an das Bike um zu testen. Und siehe da es funktionierte nicht, die entäuschung war dementsprechend, dass mein vorhabennicht in erfüllung ging, aus frust bestellt ich gleeichtags noch Force CX1  Schaltwerk und Kassette. 
2-3 wochen später stolperte ich hier im Forum über ein Bild von einem Stork mit Force CX1 Schalthebel und XX1 10-42z Kassette und XX1 Schaltwerk... wie jetzt ? dass Funktioniert doch ?? mit einem kleinen Tip auch hier aus dem Forum bekam ich den Hinweis auf die Kabel Finne, welche getauscht werden müsse. Ich hatte ja beide Schaltwerke zur Hand, ja die Finnen unterscheiden sich. 

Links die Finne des XX1 Schaltwerkes und Rechts die des Force CX1, kleiner unterschied grosse Wirkung.  




und somit wird hinten mit XX1 & 10-42er Kassette gefahren


----------



## ONE78 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ok, force cx1! Hübsch. Obwohl ich eine so grob gestufe schaltung am reiserad nicht haben möchte,  aber die muss ja zu deinem einsatzzweck passen.


----------



## Mythilos (6. Dezember 2014)

Könntest Du evtl noch Bilder von der Reifenfreiheit machend? Ich überlege auch noch ob ich die matten Blümels oder die Curana C-lite bestelle.. Und welche breite da max gehen wird....


----------



## Schnipp (6. Dezember 2014)

@blaubaer: Danke für die Antwort.
Sieht Super aus.


----------



## pefro (7. Dezember 2014)

Die Wahl der Schaltung überrascht mich jetzt auch ein bisschen. Der Plug deutet ja darauf hin, dass es in Richtung längere Touren gehen könnte, dann wohnst Du ja auch noch in der Schweiz wo man sich vor lauter Bergen kaum retten kann und dann eine 1x11? Erzähle doch mal ein bisschen was Du mit dem Radel so vor hast und warum 1x11.


----------



## blaubaer (7. Dezember 2014)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Könntest Du evtl noch Bilder von der Reifenfreiheit machend? Ich überlege auch noch ob ich die matten Blümels oder die Curana C-lite bestelle.. Und welche breite da max gehen wird....



ist das pressant mit den bilder ? Detailierte Bilder geplant sobald das Rad fertig ist  



pefro schrieb:


> Die Wahl der Schaltung überrascht mich jetzt auch ein bisschen. Der Plug deutet ja darauf hin, dass es in Richtung längere Touren gehen könnte, dann wohnst Du ja auch noch in der Schweiz wo man sich vor lauter Bergen kaum retten kann und dann eine 1x11? Erzähle doch mal ein bisschen was Du mit dem Radel so vor hast und warum 1x11.



ich weiss echt nicht was alle gegen die 1x11 haben ?? wenn ich mir die original, 34/48 x 11-36z übersetzung ansehe, bin ich Bergauf besser bedient mit 1x11, 36 x 10-42z. 




ich brauch untenraus (speed) nicht diese volle power, wo kann man heute schon ü40km/h fahren ? i'wann, ab einem gewissen punkt, lasse ich es laufen. die Schweiz ist Gross  ich hab den Jura zu füssen liegen, da wird die übersetzung für den anfang reichen. achja, was ich damit vor hab, Adventure-Bike : sprich für den Arbeitsweg, Tagesfahrten, Wochendfahrten, ob ich je eine Woche damit unterwegs sein werde, wird es sich zeigen... 

gestern noch etwas weiter gebastelt, der Surly Front Rack ist kein leichtgewicht mit 1134g
da geht einem das Schrauberherz auf   und wenn man keine 3.Hand zur Hilfe hat, reicht auch ein Kabelbinder, Pinsel und 2 Spacer


----------



## Fixking (7. Dezember 2014)

schöner thread! gefällt mir

ich liebäugel auch schon länger mit dem awol. nun bin ich auf der amerikanischen seite auf das sondermodell poler gestoßen! leider hier zulande nicht zu bekommen.
hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem import ausm amiland gemacht? klappt das mit dem zoll alles bedenkenlos?
bzw. lohnt sich das ganze prozedere eurer meinung nach überhaupt?

grüße guido

p.s. hier noch ein bild von dem modell


----------



## Mythilos (7. Dezember 2014)

schau mal https://sites.google.com/site/bicyclepartreviews/usa-import-1 

Da hat ein Freund seine Erfahrung beschrieben. Grundsätzlich ist das alles kein Problem. Ich selbst hatte mal eine RS Sid Gabel vor vielen Jahren in den USA gekauft. So pi mal Daumen sollte da Teil oder Rad in den USA 1/3 günstiger sein, dann kommt man unterm Strich aufs selbe Geld. Ich hatte damals auch wegen nem Niner ROS überlegt, aber die durften nicht nach Dtl. zu der damaligen Zeit ausgeliefert werden.

Alternativ kannet Du auch mal beim Zoll anrufen und einfach nachfragen. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass Du etwas unterschlagen willst, sondern einfach nur wissen willst, was da an Gebühren auf Dich zu kommt.


----------



## hellmono (7. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt auch Dienstleister, die das mit Versand und Zoll für dich übernehmen. Einfach mal hier im Forum nach Zoll suchen, v.a. im allgemeinen Technikteil oder so müsste dazu ein umfangreicher Thread existieren.

@blaubaer Sehr cool mit dem Rack. Kannst du mal beizeiten ein komplettes Bild damit reinstellen? Suche auch noch nach einer Alternative für mein Tubus Tara.


----------



## Mythilos (7. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ist das pressant mit den bilder ? Detailierte Bilder geplant sobald das Rad fertig ist


Nein ist es nicht! Ich hab heute vorhin meinen Rahmen vom Händler holen können. Aber interessant wäre es trotzdem. Ich plane erstmal mit 1.75er Smart Sams.
Lenker wird nun auch ein normaler Flatbar und Schaltung XT bis auf die Bremsen, das werden SLX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (7. Dezember 2014)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Lenker wird nun auch ein normaler Flatbar und Schaltung XT bis auf die Bremsen, das werden SLX.



Gute Wahl! 
Die Schaltung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und die Bremse hat mich echt umgehauen! Da kommt noch nicht mal die MT6 gegen an. Nur die Haptik und das Design sind bei Magura um Welten besser.
Aber ein Rahmen mit Dropbargeo und Flatbar? Klappt das?


----------



## pefro (7. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich weiss echt nicht was alle gegen die 1x11 haben ??



Dagegen habe ich gar nichts, nur Interesse warum und wofür man das so macht 

Mir wäre es mit einer Entfaltung von 1.80 im kleinsten Gang noch etwas zu dick mit Gepäck in den Bergen, obenraus sehe ich das ähnlich wie Du, bei 40km/h brauch ich auch nichtmehr treten.





Mythilos schrieb:


> ...Lenker wird nun auch ein normaler Flatbar



Schön! Bitte Bilder posten!






Fixking schrieb:


> ich liebäugel auch schon länger mit dem awol. nun bin ich auf der amerikanischen seite auf das sondermodell poler gestoßen! leider hier zulande nicht zu bekommen.
> hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem import ausm amiland gemacht? klappt das mit dem zoll alles bedenkenlos?



Bevor Du Dich um einen Import des Poler aus den USA bemühst, werfe doch mal einen Blick nach UK. Da waren vor ein paar Wochen noch etliche lieferbar und DU würdest Dir die ganze Zoll Geschichte sparen. Dir ist aber klar das sich der Poler Rahmen vom Awol Comp unterscheidet? (z.B. keine verschiebbaren Ausfallenden)


----------



## pizpalue (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, das AWOL X Poler habe ich mir vor ein paar Monaten auch mal näher angeschaut. In Deutschland ist das über die Specialized-Händler nicht zu bekommen. Von der Firma XPoler  in der USA habe ich keine Rückmeldung auf meine Kaufanfrage erhalten. Das Teil war ursprünglich auf 100 Stück limitiert. Ich denke aber, dass die wegen der Nachfrage doch mehr produzieren werden. In den USA würde das Rad mit dem Rack und Taschen vorn 1950,-$ Kosten. Dazu kämen unsere Mehrwertsteuer und die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. In Großbritannien kann man das XPoler auch kaufen - für 1500,- £. Das sind dann so 2000 € plus Versand von ca. 80 €. Ein Händler von der Insel hat mir das Rad in Gr. L auch konkret angeboten. Den Frontgepäckträger - auch "Pizzarack" genannt, gibt's separat nicht für Geld und gute Worte zu kaufen. Auf der wearegoingawol-Seite wurde das Awolteam danach gefragt. Da wurde dann auf nebulös auf 2015 verwiesen. Man solle sich überraschen lassen, was die Awolzukunft noch bringen werde. 

In diesen Sinne erst mal bis bald und "go Awol"


----------



## Mythilos (7. Dezember 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> ein Rahmen mit Dropbargeo und Flatbar? Klappt das?


ich denke schon! Mal schauen wie sich meine Annahmen in der Realität darstellen.


----------



## pizpalue (7. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem Rahmen geht das, auch wenn die allermeisten mit Dropbar aufgebaut werden. 

P.S. Fragt nicht nach diesem Gepäckträger. Wenn den jemand besorgen kann, soll er gleich zwei nehmen.


----------



## Mythilos (7. Dezember 2014)

zu den an den Bikes verbauten Teilen: in einem kurzen Plausch mit dem ansässigen Specialized Händler wurde mir gesagt, dass die verbauten Teile nicht zu bekommen sind. Das betrifft nicht nur das AWOL. Das ist generell so. Wenn so ein verbautes Teil mal kaputt geht und man es ersetzen muß, dann nimmt Specialized dieses Teil von fertigen Bikes. Die scheinen also sehr genau zu kalkulieren und nichts auf Halde zu haben.


----------



## blaubaer (8. Dezember 2014)

so, hier mal die bilder wünsche beantworten möchte. 
bis das Rad komplett/fertig ist, wird es vermutlich nächstes Jahr 
es wird noch änderungen geben in der Lenkzentrale, mein rücken verträgt die Sitzposition mit dem Rennlenker nicht.


----------



## Mythilos (8. Dezember 2014)

sehr schön schlicht gehalten das Rad. Die Reifenfreiheit stimmt mich sehr optimistisch, danke für die Fotos! Die angegebene Reifenfreiheit ist ja dann mal nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## pefro (8. Dezember 2014)

Mythilos schrieb:


> ich denke schon! Mal schauen wie sich meine Annahmen in der Realität darstellen.



Das sollte problemlos gehen und bietet nebenbei den netten Vorteil, dass man durch das lange Steuerrohr des AWOL keine Spacertürme braucht. Sieht dann so aus:






Meine bessere Hälfte fährt ein Salsa Fargo mit Flat Bar. Auch wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Dezember 2014)

pefro schrieb:


> Das sollte problemlos gehen und bietet nebenbei den netten Vorteil, dass man durch das lange Steuerrohr des AWOL keine Spacertürme braucht. Sieht dann so aus:


Da ist aber ein Spacerturm drauf!


----------



## nepo (8. Dezember 2014)

Jonas, ich hab mir irgendwie das Gleiche gedacht. 
Aber es sieht nicht wirklich schlimm aus.


----------



## pizpalue (8. Dezember 2014)

Gelöscht von mir. Die hatten da so seltsame Werbeweiterleitungen auf der Seite.


----------



## pefro (8. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da ist aber ein Spacerturm drauf!





nepo schrieb:


> Jonas, ich hab mir irgendwie das Gleiche gedacht.
> Aber es sieht nicht wirklich schlimm aus.



Jaja, war mir klar, dass solche Antworten kommen... 

Der Besitzer wird halt recht groß sein (nicht mein Bike - Bilder von Flatbar Awols gibts nicht soviele..) - normalerweise wäre der Spacerturm NOCH HÖHER!


----------



## BigJohn (9. Dezember 2014)

Naja, bei der Vorbaulänge hätte es dann auch ein XL sein dürfen. Das sieht mir stark nach L aus.


----------



## ONE78 (9. Dezember 2014)

Naja das oberrohr ist ja auch eigentlich für nen dropbar konzipiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

Spacerturm - mein Stichwort, bei dem ich direkt aus dem Quark komme 

Ich frage mich, was an einem Spacerturm schlecht sein soll. Nach dem Ende der praktischen Schaftvorbauten an hochwertigen Rädern (löbliche Ausnahme ist Rivendell) fehlt durch Ahead die Flexibilität auf verschiedene Fahrzustände (und Rückenzustände ) mit wechselnden Lenkerhöhen zu reagieren. Ist zwar trotz Spacerturm aufwändig bei Ahead, aber wenigstens möglich.

Bei meinem Surly LHT habe ich in einem Anfall von "Spacerturm - darf nicht" die Gabel auf die gedachte ideale Einstellung gekürzt und Ärgere mich seither darüber. Nun habe ich für teures Geld eine neue Gabel bestellt und die wird keinen Millimeter mehr gekürzt werden. Spacerturm zu mir!!

@Blaubär: schönes Rad!!

Viele Grüße von
Silke


----------



## Mythilos (9. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Naja das oberrohr ist ja auch eigentlich für nen dropbar konzipiert...


Schau mal hier:
http://wearegoingawol.tumblr.com/post/69197004986/what-do-you-think-about-running-a-flat-bar-set-up


----------



## nepo (9. Dezember 2014)

Ach Silke dafür kann man ja einen Spacer obendrauf packen. Zur Not auch nen 2 cm Spacer (sieht aber halt kacke aus). 
Und dann noch Vorbau negativ montieren, dann haste immer noch ordentlich Luft nach oben.
Außerdem kann man ja auch heute noch Gewindedabeln montieren. Nur sind Gewindegabeln und passende Steuersätze schwer zu finden.
In 1 1/8" gibt es meines Wissens nur ganz billig oder King. Vor genau diesem Problem stehe ich nämlich mit meinem Marin.
Ich finde aber die Einstellerei bei Gewindesteuersätzen einfach nur nervig (habe aber nur ganz billig...). Und der Vorbau wird nie so stabil sein, wie bei Ahead.
Egal wie fest ich meinen Schaftvorbau anziehe, er lässt sich immer noch verdrehen. Wurde früher auch gerne von Busfahrern gemacht, die Räder verladen haben. Einfach mal den Vorbau mit Gewalt verdrehen...
Beim Trekkingrad habe ich beim Wechsel auf Starrgabel seinerzeit die Gelegenheit genutzt, gleich auf Ahead zu wechseln.

Wer übrigens Tipps für einen 1 1/8" Gewindesteuersatz hat, immer her damit. Gerne per PN, damit der Thread nicht zugemüllt wird.


----------



## ONE78 (9. Dezember 2014)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://wearegoingawol.tumblr.com/post/69197004986/what-do-you-think-about-running-a-flat-bar-set-up



is klar das sie das sagen...
es spricht ja auch nix gegen nen flatbar am crosser, aber meistens braucht es dann eben einen längeren vorbau und dann schreien hier gleich alle, der rahmen is aber zu klein!
von mir aus könnt ihr euch alles dranschrauben was euch gefällt, mach ich ja auch so


----------



## blaubaer (9. Dezember 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Blaubär: schönes Rad!!



Danke, trotzdem, auch wenn du den falschen erwähnst  

i'wie will mir das mit dem Oberrohr, speziell Dropbar geeingnet nicht wirklich einleuchten ?
genauso wie mit den Spacer, auch wenn es vllcht auf einem Foto nicht schön aussieht, und nicht der Forumsmasse entspricht bzw. in einen Porno-Fred passt. aber schlussendlich muss es dem Fahrer passen und der muss sich wohlfühlen, immerhin will man ja einige Stunden verbringen auf dem Rad.


----------



## Drood (9. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke, trotzdem, auch wenn du den falschen erwähnst



den falschen Blaubären, aber das richtig Rad


----------



## BigJohn (9. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> es spricht ja auch nix gegen nen flatbar am crosser, aber meistens braucht es dann eben einen längeren vorbau und dann schreien hier gleich alle, der rahmen is aber zu klein!


Ich finde man muss da schon differenzieren. Ich fahre an meinen weniger Gelände-orientierten Rädern fast nur Vorbauten um 120-130mm, auch weil meine Lenker grundsätzlich stark gekröpft sind. Egal ob Ahead oder Gewinde gibt es bei mir aber keine Türme, weil ich die Sattelüberhöhung schätze (wenn ich mich recht entsinne, bist du da noch härter drauf als ich).

Wenn aber Sattelstützenauszug, Vorbaulänge und ein Spacerturm zusammenkommen, dann spricht eigentlich alles für einen größeren Rahmen.


----------



## emilemil (9. Dezember 2014)

Wegen 1 1/8 Gewindesteuersatz schau bitte bei TangeSeiki nach
http://www.tangeseiki.com/index.php/163
da gibt es den 1 1/8" Semi-integrierten Vantage (Zero Stack). Wenn Du blätterst auch die Versionen in 1" oder 1 1/8" mit den "normalen" außen liegenden Schalen.
Ich hatte Glück und konnte einen 1 1/8" ZS Vantage neu und günstig in der Bucht erstehen.
MfG EmilEmil


----------



## pefro (9. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Naja das oberrohr ist ja auch eigentlich für nen dropbar konzipiert...



Am "normalen" Crosser: ja. Am AWOL: nein! Die AWOL Geo ist anders. Das AWOL hat ein ziemlich langes OR und wird idealerweise mit kurzem Vorbau gefahren.


----------



## nonamenic (10. Dezember 2014)

so, heute kam der Tubus Tara Lowrider. Den brauche ich sowieso und erhoffe mir dabei noch, dass ich die Blümels am Tara montiert bekomme ohne dass die Bremse im Weg ist. Hoffe nicht, dass jetzt dann dafür bei der Tara-Montage die Bremse im Weg ist.

Eine andere Frage, etwas offtopic: habe aktuell noch den Brooks Swift Ti montiert. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob der einfach nicht zu meinem Hintern passt oder ob das die berüchtigte Einfahrphase ist.
Auf jeden Fall ist entweder die Nase zu hoch, so dass ich Druckschmerzen bekomme oder die Nase ist unten und ich Rutsche deswegen ständig von hinten nach vorn: wieder mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich Druckschmerzen habe. Das geht so weit, dass irgendein Nerv eingedrückt wird, der mir Fußschmerzen bereitet. Also nicht dieses Gefühl von eingeschlafenen Füßen sondern richtig Schmerzen. 
Am MTB fahre ich den Cambium 17. Der ist zwar bequem aber optisch gefällt mir einfach der Swift besser. Also weiter versuchen den Swift einzufahren oder gleich einen anderen Sattel nehmen?  Fährt hier jemand einen Swift und hat damit Erfahrung?

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 601 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Chris,
ich drücke Dir natürlich die Daumen, dass Du nach der Montage des Tara die Schützer montieren kannst. Wenn nicht: Die Schützer sollten sich auf alle Fälle in Richtung Lowrider-Befestigungspunkte montieren lassen. Also nicht die unten, sonder die auf halber Höhe Gabel. Da dürfte nichts im Weg sein. Die Kombination habe ich so auch schon gesehen. Ich hatte mich damals noch über die Befestigung der Schützer gewundert, da ich diese Lösung aus optischen Gründen nicht unbedingt favorisieren würde. Aber es passt...

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## hellmono (10. Dezember 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Hoffe nicht, dass jetzt dann dafür bei der Tara-Montage die Bremse im Weg ist.



Tara passt wunderbar an der Bremse vorbei. Fahre ich auch so.


----------



## pefro (10. Dezember 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage, etwas offtopic: habe aktuell noch den Brooks Swift Ti montiert. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob der einfach nicht zu meinem Hintern passt oder ob das die berüchtigte Einfahrphase ist.
> Auf jeden Fall ist entweder die Nase zu hoch, so dass ich Druckschmerzen bekomme oder die Nase ist unten und ich Rutsche deswegen ständig von hinten nach vorn: wieder mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich Druckschmerzen habe. Das geht so weit, dass irgendein Nerv eingedrückt wird, der mir Fußschmerzen bereitet. Also nicht dieses Gefühl von eingeschlafenen Füßen sondern richtig Schmerzen.
> Am MTB fahre ich den Cambium 17. Der ist zwar bequem aber optisch gefällt mir einfach der Swift besser. Also weiter versuchen den Swift einzufahren oder gleich einen anderen Sattel nehmen?  Fährt hier jemand einen Swift und hat damit Erfahrung?
> 
> Gruß Chris




Also eigentl. hätte ich dazu nichts geschrieben, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ein Sattel bzw. das Hinterteil eines Menschen so individuell ist, dass man das einfach ausprobieren und selbst erfahren muss.

Aber was Du schreibst kommt mir absolut bekannt vor. Ich bin in meinem Leben schon viele Sättel gefahren und hatte zuletzt am Trekker den Flyer. Da der aber etwas zu schwer war und ich leichte Zweifel an der Wirkung des Federgestells hatte, habe ich mich auf die Suche nach was leichterem gemacht. Meine Wahl viel auch auf den Swift - und was soll ich sagen: Das war der erste Sattel, der mir nach NULL METERN weh tat. Einfach nur vom drauf setzen. Ich hab dann ein paar Runden auf den Hof gedreht und das Ding sofort wieder runter geschmissen. Das waren Schmerzen, die überhaupt nichts mit Einfahren zu tun haben. Anschließend bin ich ebenfalls den Cambium gefahren, der ganz gut gepasst hat, deshalb kann es schon sein, dass wir da ähnliche Sättel bevorzugen. Apropos Einfahren: Ich bin der Meinung das wird stark übertrieben. Ich hab mir letztendlich den B17 gekauft - der dem Flyer ja sehr ähnlich ist. Den bin ich 2-3 x in der Stadt gefahren und anschließend gleich auf einer 400km Tour. Was soll ich sagen? Null Probleme. Wenns passt, dann passts.


----------



## Drood (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

zum Swift kann ich nix sagen - aber zum "einfahren". Meinen B17 habe ich eingefahren, indem ich ihn montiert habe, mich draufgesetzt und losgefahren bin, gleich viele Kilometer. Alles gut vom ersten Meter an, das  eindrücken durch viele Kilometer ist ne Optimierung meiner Meinung nach, sonst nix. Verkauf den Swift, der isses offensichtlich nicht für dein Hinterteil 

Gruß Silke


----------



## nonamenic (11. Dezember 2014)

@Drood + @pefro : danke für die Hinweise. Habe jetzt einen B17 Titanium bestellt. Hoffe der fühlt sich besser an.
Gott sei Dank sehen für meine Frau alle Brooks Sättel gleich aus  (gefallen ihr übrigens auch sehr gut). Dann fällt es nicht auf, dass schon wieder ein anderer Sattel am Rad hängt. Die würde mir die Dinger um die Ohren hauen wenn die wüsste......braucht noch jemand einen schwarzen Swift Titanium?? Habe sogar noch die Originalverpackung.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Daniel110 (11. Dezember 2014)

nonamenic schrieb:


> braucht noch jemand einen schwarzen Swift Titanium?? Habe sogar noch die Originalverpackung.
> Gruß Chris



Bitte hier!


----------



## nonamenic (11. Dezember 2014)

@Daniel110: hast eine Nachricht im Postfach.
Gruß Chris


----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2014)

und ich hab noch nen swallow ti ueber, schwarz.


----------



## schloerfi (13. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute...bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich meine Teile vom Focus Planet auf einen Awol-Rahmen transplantiere. Dazu habe ich 2 Fragen...ich bin 1,78m groß bei einer Schrittlänge von ca. 82-83cm, was für eine Größe würdet ihr da nehmen? M oder L?
Und da ich eine Alfine fahre, interessieren mich die Ausfallenden des Awol besonders. Konnte den Bildern nicht entnehmen, wie die Kette gespannt werden soll?! Vlt. kann ja einer der Besitzer dazu was erzählen  ! Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. Dezember 2014)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Konnte den Bildern nicht entnehmen, wie die Kette gespannt werden soll?!



Kette wird hiermit gespannt  mehr Bilder vom hinterbau, gibt es 2 Seiten zurück.


----------



## schloerfi (13. Dezember 2014)

Ok...und das funktioniert gut?


----------



## nonamenic (13. Dezember 2014)

@schloerfi: bin auch 1,78 m groß und habe exakt die gleiche Schrittlänge. Fahre ein M. Wobei ich jetzt einen 90er Vorbau fahre und eine gekröpfte Stütze. Mit kürzerem Vorbau und gerader Stütze würde bestimmt auch ein L gehen. Denke aber das M schon richtig ist. Das mit der Alfine und dem Rahmen wird schon gehen. Auf der "wearegoingawol"-Seite sind ein Paar Bilder mit Alfine. Würde mich auch interessieren wie sich das fährt und anfühlt. Ist nur mit den Rennradgriffen glaube ich nicht möglich. Nur mit der elektronischen Version. Dann mit hydraulischer Bremse. Stecke da aber nicht so im Thema drin.
Gruß Chris


----------



## schloerfi (13. Dezember 2014)

Also momentan fahre ich Flatbar mit leichter Neigung zum Fahrer...das würde ich erstmal so beibehalten wollen, komme gut damit zurecht. Insofern stellt sich die Problematik mit den Hebeln am Rennlenker nicht. Mein momentanes Oberrohr ist halt 2,5cm länger als das des Awol in "M", Sattelrohr ist in etwa gleich. Also könnte das schon hinkommen. Danke erstmal für die Antworten


----------



## blaubaer (13. Dezember 2014)

ich bastel im Moment an der Lichtanlage, bin noch Lichtjahre davon entfernt bis es Leuchtet


----------



## hellmono (13. Dezember 2014)

Da ich eine ähnliche Beleuchtung bald auch verbauen möchte: Was sind denn die großen Fallstricke? Vielleicht bin ich da aktuell mangels Erfahrung noch etwas naiv. Aber eigentlich hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass das kompliziert wird?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (13. Dezember 2014)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Hey Leute...bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich meine Teile vom Focus Planet auf einen Awol-Rahmen transplantiere. Dazu habe ich 2 Fragen...ich bin 1,78m groß bei einer Schrittlänge von ca. 82-83cm, was für eine Größe würdet ihr da nehmen? M oder L?
> Und da ich eine Alfine fahre, interessieren mich die Ausfallenden des Awol besonders. Konnte den Bildern nicht entnehmen, wie die Kette gespannt werden soll?! Vlt. kann ja einer der Besitzer dazu was erzählen  ! Danke euch!



Hallo Schloerfi,

ich bin 177 und habe ne 82,5er Schritthöhe.
Nachdem ich ein AWOL Transc. Edt. in XL auf Arbeit gesehen habe und ein paar Spec. Source zur Probe gesessen hatte, habe ich mich für die Größe L entschieden. Bei mir wirds ein kurzer Vorbau (60mm). Leider komme ich nur sehr langsam mit dam Aufbau voran und warte noch auf ein paar Teile. Gestern Abend habe ich erfolgreich das Kabel vom Son Edelux ii zum Nabendynamo in der Gabel verlegt. Das war "etwas" fummelig, aber mit Hilfe alter Schaltbowdenzüge als Ziehdraht und einer "Ziehdrahtfalle", ebenfalls aus Bowdenzug hats geklappt (einfach eine kleine Schlaufe unten in das größere Loch der Gabel stecken und dann mit etwas Glück den von oben kommenden Bowdenzug durch die Schlaufe friemeln).


----------



## blaubaer (13. Dezember 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Da ich eine ähnliche Beleuchtung bald auch verbauen möchte: Was sind denn die großen Fallstricke? Vielleicht bin ich da aktuell mangels Erfahrung noch etwas naiv. Aber eigentlich hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass das kompliziert wird?!



kompliziert ist es nicht 
sicher man könnte die ganze Lichtanlage in 1ner Stunde ans Rad pappen mit 2 dutzend Kabelbindern befestigen und fertig, ist aber nicht mein Ding.

Bei mir sind die Leitungen nicht ganz so versteckt wie bei @Mythilos, übrigends , aber ich hab da auch 2 Leitungen, Licht & The Plug, die der Gabel entlang laufen und das Licht kommt erst zur mitte an die Gabel und geht von dort zum Dynamo mit der Plug leitung.
Die Verbindung von Front und Rücklampe hab ich im Steuerrohr untergebracht. Ich hoffe einfach dass ich nie die Gabel ausbauen muss in nächster zeit .




Sisifus Arbeit... by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr




Verkabelung im Steuerrohr by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr


----------



## schloerfi (13. Dezember 2014)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Hallo Schloerfi,
> 
> ich bin 177 und habe ne 82,5er Schritthöhe.
> Nachdem ich ein AWOL Transc. Edt. in XL auf Arbeit gesehen habe und ein paar Spec. Source zur Probe gesessen hatte, habe ich mich für die Größe L entschieden. Bei mir wirds ein kurzer Vorbau (60mm). Leider komme ich nur sehr langsam mit dam Aufbau voran und warte noch auf ein paar Teile. Gestern Abend habe ich erfolgreich das Kabel vom Son Edelux ii zum Nabendynamo in der Gabel verlegt. Das war "etwas" fummelig, aber mit Hilfe alter Schaltbowdenzüge als Ziehdraht und einer "Ziehdrahtfalle", ebenfalls aus Bowdenzug hats geklappt (einfach eine kleine Schlaufe unten in das größere Loch der Gabel stecken und dann mit etwas Glück den von oben kommenden Bowdenzug durch die Schlaufe friemeln).


Ich war vorhin noch fix beim örtlichen Händler und konnte auf einem AWOL in L Probe sitzen...fand ich ziemlich passend, M wäre wohl doch ein Stück zu klein!


----------



## Mythilos (13. Dezember 2014)

Ja, denke ich auch. Ich war überrascht wie "klein" die "L's" sind.


----------



## hellmono (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin überrascht wie komisch ich sein muss. Finde mein L mit 190cm und 91er SL total passend.


----------



## schloerfi (13. Dezember 2014)

Ist ja auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks...nehme ich als Anhaltspunkt die Größenempfehlung eines englischen Online-Shops für das Awol, so liege ich mit meinen 1,78m genau bei der L, welche von 1,75-1,83 empfohlen wird. Das dass natürlich nur ein Hinweis sein kann, ist klar. Entscheiden muss das jeder selbst 

P.S.: Hier noch eine Größentabelle, wohl direkt von Specialized:

http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/media/wysiwyg/Size-Charts/specialized-cross-size-guide.jpg


----------



## Mythilos (13. Dezember 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ich bin überrascht wie komisch ich sein muss. Finde mein L mit 190cm und 91er SL total passend.


Ich glaube ja, so lange man mit nem Rad nichts technisch schweres macht, wo es tatsächlich ums präzises Zusammenspiel von Fahrer und Bike ankommt, dass die Anbauteile: Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker und Spacerturm soviel Anpassungspotential besitzen, dass beinah jeder auf jedes Rad passt, oder besser gesagt, jeder auf eine Rahmengeöße größer und kleiner passt. Natürlich kann man das ganze technisch auf die Spitze treiben, was auch seinen Reiz hat, aber man kann auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, denn letztlich sinds auch persönliche, subjektive Vorlieben die zur größeren oder kleineren Rahmengröße greifen lassen. Der Bikegott wird es verzeihen..


----------



## Probert (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich konnte letzte Woche auch endlich mein Rahmenset abholen.
Ich bin ca 1,79 groß , SL 83 , habe mich nach einer kurzen Probefahrt für einem M Rahmen entschieden, fand das auch soweit passend.
Eure Aussagen und die Tabelle allerdings verunsichern mich jetzt doch ein wenig, ob ich nicht doch auch mal einen L Rahmen hätte Probe fahren sollen.
Ich möchte das Rad gerne als Alltags und Reiserad aufbauen.
Bin gerade dabei die Teile zusammen zu suchen und wäre für ein bisschen Hilfe dankbar.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob dieser Lrs: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Vortrieb/TC-6-Disc-Center-Lock-29-Laufradsatz-p39238/
mit XT Nabendynamo was taugt?


----------



## Schons_007 (14. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


>


... zum Thema Rohloff.
Mein Awol-Rahmen in Gr. L (übrigens 1,89m & 94er Beinlänge, dann mit Flatbar)  soll Mitte Januar in Rotterdam eintreffen und mit einem vorhandenen Rohloff-Laufradsatz bestückt werden.
Weiß jemand, ab wann die Rahmen mit dem neuen Ausfallende geliefert werden, bzw. ab wann dieses separat verfügbar ist?
Gruß, Schons


----------



## blaubaer (14. Dezember 2014)

Probert schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob dieser Lrs:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Vortrieb/TC-6-Disc-Center-Lock-29-Laufradsatz-p39238/
> mit XT Nabendynamo was taugt?



ich kann nichts negatives finden, der LRS ist schwer aber günstig, wenn die Ansprüche nicht zu gross sind wieso nicht. Ein Shimano XT Nabendynamo läuft bei mir in einem anderen Rad seit gut 10000km ohne Probleme.  



Schons_007 schrieb:


> ... zum Thema Rohloff.
> Mein Awol-Rahmen in Gr. L (übrigens 1,89m & 94er Beinlänge, dann mit Flatbar)  soll Mitte Januar in Rotterdam eintreffen und mit einem vorhandenen Rohloff-Laufradsatz bestückt werden.
> Weiß jemand, ab wann die Rahmen mit dem neuen Ausfallende geliefert werden, bzw. ab wann dieses separat verfügbar ist?
> Gruß, Schons



mein 2015er Rahmen hat die Rohloff Ausfallenden noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (14. Dezember 2014)

Schons_007 schrieb:


> ... zum Thema Rohloff.
> Mein Awol-Rahmen in Gr. L (übrigens 1,89m & 94er Beinlänge, dann mit Flatbar)  soll Mitte Januar in Rotterdam eintreffen und mit einem vorhandenen Rohloff-Laufradsatz bestückt werden.
> Weiß jemand, ab wann die Rahmen mit dem neuen Ausfallende geliefert werden, bzw. ab wann dieses separat verfügbar ist?
> Gruß, Schons



Die werden lt. US Foren 2015 nichts mehr und erst in die 2016er Produktion einfliessen. Wird also wohl noch ein Jährchen dauern. Wie verlässlich die Infos sind, kann ich aber nicht sagen, einige zeigten sich dort sehr enttäuscht.

Allerdings ist ein Bekannter von mir erst von ner längeren Asienreise zurückgekommen und hat dort die letzten Produktionsdetails für die 2016er Rahmen eines anderen großen Players abgeklärt, deshalb ist es schon vorstellbar, dass es für die Ausfallenden nichtmehr gereicht hat.


@Probert

Der LRS ist ok, ich würde aber beim Nabendynamo eher zum Shutter Precision greifen und am Hinterrad dann anstelle der XT vielleicht zu einer industriegelagerten Nabe.


----------



## DonUschi (15. Dezember 2014)

*seuftz* gerade nochmal fürs ruhige Gewissen mit dem Specialized Concept Store in Hamburg telefoniert.

Ich steh noch auf der Liste aber vor mitte Januar ist nix zu machen. Wie konntet ihr euch in der Schlange nach vorn mogeln? Ich hab schon im August bestellt. xD

Hatte noch ein Paar Versa8 Shifter bei OnOne bekommen um am AWOL mit Dropbar fahren zu können. Ich will unbedingt bei der gefetteten Alfine bleiben. Die waren schon ausverkauft und ich hatte mir in den Arsch gebissen weil sie dort für 130 zu bekommen waren und sonst überall nur für 270. Was wirklich astronomisch ist wenn man bedenkt für was man simple Kettenschaltungs STIs bekommt. Durch Zufall nochmal rein gesehen. Gab nochmal drei Rückläufer für 150€ xD Sofort bestellt!

Jetzt habe ich den Thread nochmal auf Seite eins geöffnet. Ich will unbedingt noch einige Specialized Teile nutzen. Die Vorbauten sind hübsch. Bei den Schutzblechen hab ich aktuell Curana-C. Ich werde mir aber entweder die Originalen wenn es die einzeln gibt noch nachkaufen oder diese geilen Herkelmann mit integriertem Taschenhalter. Vor allem aber die Reifen mit brauner Seitenwand von der ersten Seite. Die sind doch von Specialized oder?

Ich kann mich da gar nicht mehr entscheiden was ich alles darauf fahre. Ich steh total auf meine Kojaks. Die Cyclospeed fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, die liegen im Keller obwohl es mittlerweile nass und matschig ist. Ich will noch unbedingt Big Ben probieren. Einfach weils mit dem AWOL geht und dann halt noch die Specialized. xD


----------



## pefro (15. Dezember 2014)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ich werde mir aber entweder die Originalen wenn es die einzeln gibt noch nachkaufen oder diese geilen Herkelmann mit integriertem Taschenhalter. Vor allem aber die Reifen mit brauner Seitenwand von der ersten Seite. Die sind doch von Specialized oder?



Ohne Dich entmutigen zu wollen: Die originalen Specialized gibts eh nicht und die Herkelmann mit Universalhalterung (also nicht für die Herkelmann eigenen Bikes, die haben spezielle Ösen) werden jetzt von Pletscher gefertigt und sind auch nirgends zu bekommen...


----------



## DonUschi (15. Dezember 2014)

Durch die Curana C hab ich ja Zeit und wenn es die "irgendwann" nächstes Jahr wieder gibt. Ich finde die Politik von Specialized da schade, dass sie so restriktiv mit ihren Zubehörteilen sind. Ich meine ich verbau ja sogar deren Rahmen. Den es übrigens auch nur direkt beim Händler gibt. Alle anderen dürfen das theoretisch auch nur im Direktvertrieb verkaufen und lösen das Online über einen Gutschein den man erwerben und direkt bezahlen muss. Total umständlich alles.


----------



## blaubaer (15. Dezember 2014)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Wie konntet ihr euch in der Schlange nach vorn mogeln? Ich hab schon im August bestellt. xD



nix gemogelt,  ich hab sogar schon anfangs Juli bestellt  
mein Rahmen wurde bei der Präsentation von Speci 2015, in Östereich ? berstellt, geordert. 

zu den Schutzblechen mit integrieter Satteltaschenmontage, da hat Speci glaub jetzt auch was eigenes ? 
leider aber nur für sehr schlanke reifen  nur da letzten an einem Source Rad im Shop endeckt...


----------



## DonUschi (15. Dezember 2014)

Ein Monat später aber halt im Laden nicht auf der Messe und auch nicht in Österreich sondern Deutschland. Bin ja Flachlandbewohner.


----------



## nonamenic (15. Dezember 2014)

@DonUschi : die Weißwandreifen, (eher Hellbraunwand-Reifen) sind von Specialized: Modell FATBOY, gibt's in 700x45c und 700x35c


----------



## Mythilos (15. Dezember 2014)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ich steh noch auf der Liste aber vor mitte Januar ist nix zu machen. Wie konntet ihr euch in der Schlange nach vorn mogeln? Ich hab schon im August bestellt.


Ich hatte irgendwann Ende Oktober beim örtlichen Händler bestellt, mit der Information, dass der Rahmen wohl Ende Januar geliefert wird. Am 03.12. kam die SMS, dass der Rahmen abhol bereit im Laden ist.


----------



## pefro (15. Dezember 2014)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwann Ende Oktober beim örtlichen Händler bestellt, mit der Information, dass der Rahmen wohl Ende Januar geliefert wird. Am 03.12. kam die SMS, dass der Rahmen abhol bereit im Laden ist.



Derb, da würde ich mich jetzt an DonUschis Stelle glatt ein bisschen ärgern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonUschi (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja ein bisschen!


----------



## Mythilos (15. Dezember 2014)

ich war auch ein bisschen baff, zumal ich noch nicht mal alle Teile da hatte.


----------



## Probert (15. Dezember 2014)

Hab meinen Rahmen im September bestellt, Liefertermin sollte eigentlich auch erst am 15. Januar sein.
Besten Dank für die Kommentare bzgl. meiner Frage zum Lrs!Es wird aus Kostengründen der Lrs aus dem Link werden.
Hoffe das ich dieses Jahr noch mit dem Aufbau beginnen kann.


----------



## pizpalue (15. Dezember 2014)

http://bike-sport.shopgate.com/item/303031322d36303131

Da hat doch jemand nach dem Renegade Control 29x1.8 gefragt. Die haben den Reifen dort auf Lager. Ich habe gleich mal zwei bestellt. Auf den Bildern sahen die einfach zu cool aus und die sind sicher eine gute Kombination fürs Gelände und Asphalt bei guter Dämpfung.


----------



## Schons_007 (19. Dezember 2014)

@ pefro
Hast Du Links zu den zitierten US-Foren?

@all
Hat schon jemand einen Rohloff-Aufbau eines Awol durchgeführt oder gesichtet (Bilder/Links?)?
Ich suche noch nach Ideen, um die lange Drehmomentstütze zu vermeiden...
Am Ausfallende ist ein Gewinde fürs Schutzblech vorhanden (nur ca. 25mm von der Achse entfernt, statt 40mm => 40% höhere Kraft an der Schraube, Gewindegröße?). Kann sich jemand vorstellen, dass man die Rohloff-Achsplatte OEM2 entsprechend kürzen und dort abstützt?
Schöne Gruß, Schons


----------



## pefro (19. Dezember 2014)

Schons_007 schrieb:


> @ pefro
> Hast Du Links zu den zitierten US-Foren?



Die Diskussion? Puh, keine Ahnung, müsste mtbr.com gewesen sein evtl. im Fargo Thread. Das Datum wurde vom Specialized Customer Service genannnt:

http://specialized.desk.com/customer/portal/questions/2718336-rohloff-awol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (20. Dezember 2014)

Bilderflut   aktuell 12.9kg, wobei dem Surly front Rack 1.1kg gehören. das mit dem Rennlenker kam meiner Bandscheibe nicht sehr gut deshalb wurde umgebaut auf einen Salsa Bent 2 Lenker und Shimano Bremsen.











 





 



noch mehr Bilder ? folge dem Link.


----------



## nonamenic (20. Dezember 2014)

Wow, sieht besser aus als erwartet. Bin mal auf die ersten Fahreindrücke gespannt.


----------



## kuwahara (21. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Bilderflut   aktuell 12.9kg, wobei dem Surly front Rack 1.1kg gehören. das mit dem Rennlenker kam meiner Bandscheibe nicht sehr gut deshalb wurde umgebaut auf einen Salsa Bent 2 Lenker und Shimano Bremsen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sau geiles Teil, genau mein Geschmack!!! was waren so die Gesamtkosten?


----------



## pefro (21. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ...das mit dem Rennlenker kam meiner Bandscheibe nicht sehr gut deshalb wurde umgebaut auf einen Salsa Bent 2 Lenker



Hoffentlich nichts Schlimmeres passiert!

Ansonsten: Super Teil! 

Der Surly Träger ist schon echt massiv und so ganz martialisch in schwarz erinnert das Bike damit jetzt ein klitzekleines bisschen an so alte Militär Räder


----------



## blaubaer (22. Dezember 2014)

Danke @llen  



nonamenic schrieb:


> Wow, sieht besser aus als erwartet. Bin mal auf die ersten Fahreindrücke gespannt.


 
erste Fahreindrücke, der Renegade rollt sehr leicht und schnell (gut zum E-Biker verheitzen  ), gute Dämpfung dank der 1.8".
das Rad allgemein, fühlt sich sehr bequem an, die geo stimmt für mich, so dass ich da stunden lang damit fahren kann, dank dem Salsa Bent2 Lenker sind auch mehrere Griffpositionen möglich. mit dem Front Rack ist das Rad ein hingucker, mann wird regelrecht angeglotzt  



kuwahara schrieb:


> Sau geiles Teil, genau mein Geschmack!!! was waren so die Gesamtkosten?


 
kosten  da ich ja zuerst mit CX1 aufbauen wollte und die noch nicht verkauft sind... mehr als erwartet...

bei der Schaltung wird es auch noch änderungen geben, die XX1 hier wandert gegen Ende Jan. an das Stumpy projekt, und an das Awol folgt die günstigere X1 version.



pefro schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nichts Schlimmeres passiert!
> 
> Ansonsten: Super Teil!
> 
> Der Surly Träger ist schon echt massiv und so ganz martialisch in schwarz erinnert das Bike damit jetzt ein klitzekleines bisschen an so alte Militär Räder


 
Bandscheibe, man lernt mit den Jahren damit umzugehen/Leben, die hälfte der schuld trägt auch noch das Wetter bei, schei$$   

das mit dem Militärrad ist mir bei der ersten ausfahrt auch durch den Kopf, wär füher fast mal in solch einer Truppe gelandet, wenn ich damals nur etwas fitter gewesen wäre...


----------



## hellmono (28. Dezember 2014)

@blaubaer hast du zufällig vorn eine AWOL Felge eingespeicht? Oder eine komplett andere? Frage nur, weil ich die Supernova Nabe in meine AWOL Felge einspeichen will und noch die Speichenlänge rausfinden muss.


----------



## blaubaer (28. Dezember 2014)

ich hab ztr arch ex felgen verbaut. 

ist die awol felge nicht 28" ? 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## pizpalue (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich warte auch noch auf mein Awol comp, habe aber schon einige Komponenten bereit liegen bzw. Umbauten geplant. Der Umbau des Orginallaufrades auf Nabendynamo Son 28 gehört auch dazu. Über die Orginalspeichen ist mir nur das Maß 2.0  / 1.8 / 2.0 bekannt. Diesen Speichendurchmesser gibt es bei DT, bei Sapim aber vermutlich auch. Jeweils auf der homepage der beiden Anbieter finden sich ja die Speichenrechner, mit denen man die Längen berechnen kann.

Weiss jemand, welches Speichenfabrikat im Orginallaufradsatz verbaut ist?

Ich hatte bei Rose und Bike24 angefragt, ob die beim Kauf eines Nabendynamos diesen direkt in eine zugesandte Felge einspeichen. Bike24 machen das beim Onlinekauf nicht, bei Rose geht das zu einem erstaunlich günstigen Preis, bei dem sich für mich die Frage nach der Rechnerei der Speichenlänge nicht mehr stellt. Ich werde die das alles machen lassen.


----------



## pefro (1. Januar 2015)

Schönes neues Jahr allen 

@blaubaer 

Wie siehts es denn aus mit Deinem AWOL? Dein Aufbau hat sich ja während der Entstehung grundlegend verändert (Drop -> Flat). Würdest Du unter den geänderten Umständen wieder zum AWOL greifen, oder lieber gleich ein "normales" Flat Bar Bike aufbauen?


----------



## Mythilos (1. Januar 2015)

.. mein AWOL steht auch halbfertig im Keller... Rücklicht (Rücklicht ist bestellt) und Schutzbleche fehlen noch. Die Bluemels sahen sehr sehr knapp auf den 1.75er Smart Sams auf der Flow EX Felge aus. Ich hoffe das passt :-/ .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. Januar 2015)

@pefro  absolut, ich hätte nur auf meine ersten Gedanken hören sollen, als ich den Rahmen bestellte, die da waren das Rad mit Flatbar, normalen Bremsen und Schaltung aufzubauen. aber wenn ich es zu beginn nicht versucht hätte mit Dropbar, wär ich vermutlich i'wann später noch auf die idee gekommen es aus zu probieren, dann wäre wohl die Enttäuschung, grösser gewesen. 
der Rahmen kommt mir mit dem langen Steuerrohr sehr entgegen, bei der Geometrie. Ausserdem bietet er so viele möglichkeiten für Gepäckträger. und zum Schluss gefällt mir dieser MadMax-StealthBomber von der Farbe schon so gut, dass das nächste Projekt auch schon sehr schwarz geplant ist, bis auf 1,2 Rote Farbpunkte ...


----------



## pizpalue (9. Januar 2015)

Fährt eigentich jemand von euch die Orginalfelge mit einem Schlauchloskit? Welches Kit / Pannenmilch wurde genutzt? Welche Erfahrungen gibt es?

P.S. Bin bisher bei allen Bikes mit Schlauch unterwegs und dies wäre der erste Schlauchlostest.


----------



## hellmono (9. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand von euch AWOL Fahrern schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht: Ab ca. >30km/h wird freihändig fahren fast unmöglich, da der Lenker anfängt links/rechts zu schlackern. Waren zu zweit jeweils auf einem L AWOL unterwegs, und haben identische Beobachtungen gemacht.
Mit Knie/Oberschenkel an das Oberrohr gepresst war das Schlackern dann schnell wieder weg. Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich häufig freihändig fahre, aber das war dennoch keine allzu nette Überraschung und kann ja auch schnell mal in einen Abgang münden.


----------



## Mythilos (9. Januar 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch AWOL Fahrern schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht: Ab ca. >30km/h wird freihändig fahren fast unmöglich, da der Lenker anfängt links/rechts zu schlackern. Waren zu zweit jeweils auf einem L AWOL unterwegs, und haben identische Beobachtungen gemacht.
> Mit Knie/Oberschenkel an das Oberrohr gepresst war das Schlackern dann schnell wieder weg. Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich häufig freihändig fahre, aber das war dennoch keine allzu nette Überraschung und kann ja auch schnell mal in einen Abgang münden.



Mein Rad ist nun fast fertig, mal sehen, ob das bei mir auch so ist. Die Steifigkeit im Lenkbereich fand ich im Stand aber nicht so dolle. Was Dir Ursache ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, da der Lenker auch neu ist im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bikes, Laufrad und Vorbau sind identisch. Beim Abklopfen der Rohre war ich etwas überrascht, da die doch recht dünn klingen. Mal schauen wie sich das beim Fahren so wiederspiegelt.

Bei Tempo >30km/h Freihändig oder ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber dennoch sollte das Rad auch da Laufruhig bleiben, gerade bei dem Konzept des Rades.


----------



## pefro (9. Januar 2015)

Apropos Steifigkeit: Wie seht ihr denn die Sache mit der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus? Die Sattelstreben sind ja auffällig dünn, was tendentiell nicht für eine üppige Beladungstauglichkeit des Hinterbaus spricht. Das Bike ist ja auch "nur" für ein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht von 130kg freigegeben, was eher so die untere Grenze der Touren Bikes darstellt. In den US Foren wird das Bike ja auch als "Front Loader" - also speziell dafür gemacht, die hauptsächliche Gepäcklast an der Front aufzunehmen, kategorisiert - im Gegensatz z.B. zu einem Soma Saga, dass beides gut kann (können soll).


----------



## blaubaer (10. Januar 2015)

das mit dem Freihändig fahren kann ich mir auch ans Bein streichen, vor allem wenn nur eine Tasche an meine FrontRack hängt, leicht gewöhnungsbedürftig   und auch mit 2 Taschen vorne dran, ist es unmöglich, glaub kaum dass man die komplett austariert bekommt...

mit der Carradice Tasche oben drauf könnte es gehen, Freihändig. heute war nicht die Möglichkeit es auszuprobieren, zu viel Wind aus allen Richtungen, dafür 15-18° Grad Warm...


----------



## DonUschi (12. Januar 2015)

Wat ne enttäuschung. Es passt zum Handling mit dem Rahmen was Specialized da veranstaltet, aber dass die so komisch sind...

Wollte heute Reifen, Schutzbleche, Vorbau und vor allem den Lenker bestellen. Gibts nicht. Nur im Austausch gegen defekte Originalteile die in die USA geschickt werden müssen. Was soll der Schwachsinn? Ich kauf doch sogar deren Rahmen. AWOL Lenker an AWOL Rahmen. Das ist scheiße. Das gefällt mir nicht. Das macht die Marke ziemlich unattraktiv!


----------



## pefro (12. Januar 2015)

Ja, ist doch hinlänglich bekannt, dass es die Specialized Teile nicht einzeln gibt.

Die "offizielle" Begründung:

_Hi - Could you tell me who makes the standard mudguards fitted to the Deluxe model? I know there are lighter weight plastic ones, but a steel bike deserves steel guards! — Asked by iampauledwards 
/ Hi,


AWOL De Luxe fenders are AWOL De Luxe fenders, made specifically for that bike and not currently available on the aftermarket. You are right. steel bikes deserve steel fenders. Most people don”t know that every time they mount plastic fenders on their bike, a baby panda automatically suffocates and die. Check out the steel and aluminium fenders of Honjo, Velo Orange and Gilles Berthoud, we like them all.


/ Team AWOL_

Bringt einen leider auch nicht weiter. Hat sicher irgendwas mit Logisitk und mangelnden Absatzmärkten zu tun...


----------



## DonUschi (12. Januar 2015)

Das sind halt alles Chrom-Blingblings. Ich will schwarzen Stahl!

Rennradlenker gibt es tausende. Aber dieses leicht nach aussen gestellte...und das AWOL Logo nach vorn...Beim Vorbau wäre ich jetzt nicht wählerisch. Da kommt eh n Tacho drauf. Aber die beiden Teile...sollen sie ein Deluxe schlachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2015)

such mal nach dirt drop bar


----------



## DonUschi (12. Januar 2015)

Salsa Woodchipper sieht ähnlich aus. Drop geht nicht ganz so tief. Dann rammt man sich wenigstens nicht das Lenkerende in den Rahmen...


----------



## hellmono (12. Januar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Das sind halt alles Chrom-Blingblings. Ich will schwarzen Stahl!
> 
> Rennradlenker gibt es tausende. Aber dieses leicht nach aussen gestellte...und das AWOL Logo nach vorn...Beim Vorbau wäre ich jetzt nicht wählerisch. Da kommt eh n Tacho drauf. Aber die beiden Teile...sollen sie ein Deluxe schlachten...



Kauf doch ein Deluxe Komplettrad und bau ein paar Dinge um. Kommt am Ende günstiger.

Ich suche mittlerweile echt nach gebrauchten Deluxe oder auch Transcontinental um da ein paar Teile abzubauen. Am besten noch das Poler AWOL für das Rack.


----------



## DonUschi (12. Januar 2015)

So viel Kohle habe ich gerade nicht über und ich will ja eh den schwarzen Rahmen...


----------



## harald_legner (12. Januar 2015)

Meins. Ab Mittwoch werde ich drauf sitzen können. http://instagram.com/p/xwtaJBG8Jw/?modal=true
TCR Edition. XL. Bei meinen 181cm und 80er Schrittlänge grenzwertig, aber es wird gehen.


----------



## pefro (12. Januar 2015)

Oh wow.  XL bei 80er Schrittlänge, ernsthaft? Und ich überlege ob bei 81er lieber M oder L...

Aber Du bist es wahrscheinlich probegefahren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (12. Januar 2015)

Ich bin im Laden eine Weile rumgefahren, ja. Beim Fahren gibt's keine Probleme, eher im Gegenteil. Der Lenker ist auf perfekter Höhe, ich denke, dass ich damit sehr viel im Unterlenker fahren werde.
Theoretisch hätte ich mit dem daneben stehenden Comp auch noch eins in L testen können. Habe ich mir aber verkniffen, um nicht ins Grübeln kommen zu müssen. 
Eng wird's, wenn ich stehe. Dann muss ich schon aufpassen, dass mein Hintern nahe am Sattel bleibt, sonst könnte es weh tun ...
Ansonsten ist der Lenker mächtig breit, ein 46er. 44er fahre ich sonst. Aber tauschen werde ich den nicht so schnell, ist ja immerhin auch AWOL gelabelt. ;-)


----------



## DonUschi (12. Januar 2015)

Ich würd den Lenker nehmen.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Januar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> ...
> Rennradlenker gibt es tausende. Aber dieses leicht nach aussen gestellte...



salsa cowbell!
der beste wo gibt!


----------



## harald_legner (12. Januar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ich würd den Lenker nehmen.


Wenn du mir dafür einen 42er oder 44er gibst?!


----------



## damianfromhell (12. Januar 2015)

des mit dem aftermarket ist aber echt nix neues... im übrigen haben wir am freitag nen framekit bestellt und siehe da am samstag wars den ausverkauft. wann wieder verfügbar ist noch nicht bekannt


----------



## nonamenic (12. Januar 2015)

@harald_legner : ... ich würde die Schutzbleche nehmen zum Bestpreis natürlich


----------



## harald_legner (12. Januar 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @harald_legner : ... ich würde die Schutzbleche nehmen zum Bestpreis natürlich


Schutzbleche kosten um die 3000€. ;-)


----------



## DonUschi (13. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand ein passendes Vierkant Innenlager für das AWOL nennen?

Ich will meine Sugino Messenger mit auf das Rad nehmen.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2015)

Das Lager muss zur Kurbel passen, nicht zum Rahmen (Standard-BSA-Lager betreffend). Du willst ja eine passende Kettenlinie haben.


----------



## DonUschi (13. Januar 2015)

Aber es gibt doch sicher auch unterschiedlich breite Aufnahmen für die Innenlager. Das Lager was ich jetzt habe passt natürlich zu meiner Kurbel.Oder mein das maß (69mm z.B. bei mir) nicht das innen sondern das aussenmaß quasi mit "Spacer" für die Kettenlinie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2015)

BSA-Lager sind so gut wie immer 68mm breit. Wenn sie 73mm breit sind, lässt man die Spacer weg. Beim AWOL ist das sicherlich nicht anders.

EDIT: Natürlich sind nicht die Lager immer 68mm breit, sondern die Tretlagergehäuse.


----------



## DonUschi (13. Januar 2015)

Dann sollte ich ja tatsächlich den Rahmen einfach tauschen können ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Teile.

Muss ich mir nur nochmal n passenden Schlüssel für die Lager holen um die montieren zu können. Nur die Kralle lasse ich denke ich einschalgen. Der Steuerkopf ist ja schon drin. Da ist also auch nichts mehr zu tun. Ich mag Plug and Play. =)


----------



## pefro (18. Januar 2015)

Bin nach meiner Probefahrt des AWOL leicht verwirrt. 

Könnte einer von Euch mal so nett sein und die Länge der Gabel messen? (Gabelende bis untere Steuersatzschale)


----------



## harald_legner (18. Januar 2015)

Beim AWOL Transcontinental (falls sich die Werte überhaupt unterscheiden): ca. 410 mm.


----------



## pefro (19. Januar 2015)

@harald_legner

besten Dank für die Messung! Das hilft mir weiter. Die Rahmengeometrien sollten sich zwischen TC und dem Rest nicht unterscheiden.

Wie fährt sich denn Dein Transcontinental in XL? Ich musste bei meiner Probefahrt sogar an Dein Posting denken. Wir sind beide ungefähr gleich groß - aber mir kam das L schon ziemlich laaaang vor


----------



## DonUschi (19. Januar 2015)

Am Wochenende war das angesetzte Lieferdatum. Die kommen aber erst Ende des Monats in den Niederlanden an und dann brauchen sie noch ne Woche oder mehr hierher. =(


----------



## harald_legner (19. Januar 2015)

@pefro Es fährt sich großartig! Für mich ist die Länge des Rahmens wirklich kein Problem, eher im Gegenteil. Aber ich sitze auch gerne leicht gestreckt. Im Stadtverkehr greife ich weiterhin meist auf den Bremsgriffen, damit habe ich richtig viel Übersicht und auf Aerodynamik kommt's da eh nicht an. Auf der Langstrecke werde ich sicher viel im Unterlenker fahren und ich habe mittlerweile schon mal dran gedacht, mir einen Lenkeraufsatz zuzulegen ...


----------



## pefro (19. Januar 2015)

@harald_legner

Super. Freut mich, dass Dir das Rad passt! 

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie unterschiedlich wir Menschen sind. Man sollte auf Probefahren wirklich nicht verzichten...


----------



## nepo (19. Januar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein passendes *Vierkant Innenlager* für das AWOL nennen?
> 
> Ich will meine Sugino Messenger mit auf das Rad nehmen.





BigJohn schrieb:


> BSA-Lager sind so gut wie immer 68mm breit. Wenn sie 73mm breit sind, lässt man die *Spacer* weg. Beim AWOL ist das sicherlich nicht anders.
> 
> EDIT: Natürlich sind nicht die Lager immer 68mm breit, sondern die Tretlagergehäuse.



Jonas, kann es sein, dass du eine nicht unwichtige Kleinigkeit überlesen hast?

Die Gehäusebreite lässt sich mit einem Messschieber ausmessen. Oder einfach einen Meterstab/ein Lineal drunterhalten.
Die Länge der Achse (eigentlich Welle) hängt soweit ich weiß von Rahmen UND Kurbel bzw. gewünschter Kettenlinie ab.
(Also nix außenliegende Lagerschalen bzw. "one size fits all" und so...)



BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Lager muss zur Kurbel passen, nicht zum Rahmen (Standard-BSA-Lager betreffend). Du willst ja eine passende Kettenlinie haben.



Der BSA-Standard bezeichnet ja nur die Gewindeanordnung. Also die Art der Befestigung im Rahmen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innenlager#Befestigung_im_Fahrradrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2015)

@nepo du hast natürlich nicht Unrecht, trotzdem sind geschätzt weit mehr als 90% aller BSA-Tretlagergehäuse 68mm breit. 73mm ist recht selten und kommt eigentlich nur bei MTBs vor. Wäre bei einem "schlanken" Rad wie dem AWOL unnötig, da der Q-Faktor dann unnötig groß würde. Und da es sicherlich kein Oversized-Gehäuse mit 83 oder gar 100 mm ist, würde ich fast schon garantieren, dass es 68mm wie bei @DonUschis On One sind.


----------



## nepo (19. Januar 2015)

Ja aber dann gibt es ja immer noch die zweite herauszufindende eigentlich komplizierte Größe bei 4-kant. Die Wellenlänge.
Gehäusebreite lässt sich ja auf die schnelle sogar mit eingebauter Kurbel und Lager bestimmen.
(Und trotzdem ging dein vorheriger Post a büssi am Thema Patronenlager vorbei )


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2015)

Na er hat doch schon Kurbel und Lager, die einfach nur in den neuen Rahmen sollen. Ich habe auch Räder mit ISIS und (zum Glück nicht mehr) Vierkant. Das Thema Wellenlänge ist mir Durchaus ein Begriff, aber da gehts wieder primär um die Kettenlinie.


----------



## DonUschi (20. Januar 2015)

Die Sugino sind nun mal Vierkant und es gibt nicht sooo viele schicke schlichte Alternativen zu dem Preis. Damals hatte ich zunächst nur sündteure seltene gebrauchte Super Record gefunden und dann noch ein paar passend für Singlespeed aber die waren meistens eher bei 150-250€ wie ne Omnium. Das meiste war mir zu massiv oder hatte ein hässliches aufdringliches Logo.

Beim OnOne passte die Kettenlinie zunächst auch nicht. Ich musste das Ritzel innen montieren und aussen dann für die Optik einen Hosenschutz.


----------



## pizpalue (23. Januar 2015)

Gibt's eigentlich mal wieder ein paar Bilder von neuen Awol-Aufbauten? Halbfertige Projekte sind da auch gefragt.


----------



## hellmono (23. Januar 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich mal wieder ein paar Bilder von neuen Awol-Aufbauten? Halbfertige Projekte sind da auch gefragt.



Wenn das hier am Wochenende im Rad hängt, kann ich mal ein Bild inkl. Beleuchtung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (23. Januar 2015)

Das sieht schon mal gut aus. Orginalfelge ! Was spricht eigentlich für den Supernova als Alternative zum SON 28?

Klar, viele fahren auch den Supernovascheinwerfer dann hat man ggf. mit dem Plug nur einen Hersteller am Rad. Günstiger ist der auch. Aber wenn ausschließlich die Qualität/Leistung entscheidet, gilt da nicht der SON 28 als die bessere der beiden Alternativen?


----------



## hellmono (23. Januar 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Das sieht schon mal gut aus. Orginalfelge ! Was spricht eigentlich für den Supernova als Alternative zum SON 28?
> 
> Klar, viele fahren auch den Supernovascheinwerfer dann hat man ggf. mit dem Plug nur einen Hersteller am Rad. Günstiger ist der auch. Aber wenn ausschließlich die Qualität/Leistung entscheidet, gilt da nicht der SON 28 als die bessere der beiden Alternativen?



Ich hab mich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht allzu intensiv mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt. SON habe ich mir auch angesehen, aber neben Leistung auch auf den Preis geachtet. Und da ist der Supernova fast halb so teuer wie der SON.
Meiner Frau hab ich die Woche einen Shutter Precision (fast baugleich zum Supernova) eingebaut. Macht auch einen guten ersten Eindruck.

Wegen Galerie und so: Die Beleuchtung ist fertig.






Richtige Bilder aufgrund der Dunkelheit irgendwann die Tage. Hier noch eins von der Rücklichtbefestigung. Ist die erste Version. Wird noch hübscher und noch schwarz.





An der Stelle noch eine ganz andere Frage: Das AWOL ist mein erstes Stahlrad. Habe heute an den Ausfallenden des VR leichten Flugrost entdeckt, den man aber direkt wegwischen konnte. Ich fahr halt bei jedem Wetter und auch im Modder. Dementsprechend sieht das Rad teilweise aus, und für jedes Mal mit Q-Tips putzen fehlt mir auch die Zeit. Also worauf speziell achten, und wie reinigen oder ggf. konservieren? Es sind halt gefühlt überall irgendwelche Löcher und Gewinde o.ä. in dem Rahmen.


----------



## pizpalue (24. Januar 2015)

Seit einiger Zeit gibt es auch das Supernova Rücklicht für die vertikale Montage an der Sattelstütze. Ohne die da mitgelieferte Schelle könnte dieses Modell vielleicht auch an die Hinterbauschraube des Awol passen ohne dass man eine selbst gebastelte Halterung nutzen muss.


----------



## Drood (24. Januar 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> An der Stelle noch eine ganz andere Frage: Das AWOL ist mein erstes Stahlrad. Habe heute an den Ausfallenden des VR leichten Flugrost entdeckt, den man aber direkt wegwischen konnte. Ich fahr halt bei jedem Wetter und auch im Modder. Dementsprechend sieht das Rad teilweise aus, und für jedes Mal mit Q-Tips putzen fehlt mir auch die Zeit. Also worauf speziell achten, und wie reinigen oder ggf. konservieren? Es sind halt gefühlt überall irgendwelche Löcher und Gewinde o.ä. in dem Rahmen.



Ich bin überzeugter Stahlradfreak und flute meine Rahmen vor dem Zusammenbau mit FluidFilm. Im Wintereinsatz nach Salzattacken mache ich das Rad jeden Abend kurz sauber (naja, eigentlich mach ich das immer ) mit Wasser und Schwamm, wenn man schnell ist, geht das auch bei tiefen Minusgraden. Dann wische ich alles soweit trocken und gehe mit einem Lappen, der Ballistol oder ein sonstiges halbwegs umweltfreundliches Sprühöl enthält überall drüber (lass den Sattel aus ) und offene Gewindeösen erhalten zwischendurch einen kleinen Nachschub an FluidFilm. Ergebnis im dritten Winter: kein Rost.

Hört sich nach viel Mühe an, ist es aber nicht. Wie bei allem, was man ständig sauber hält, geht das superschnell. Nur fest verkrusteter Schmutz macht Arbeit und kostet Zeit.

Ansonsten, keine Panik - bis ein Stahlrahmen irgendwo durch ist, bist du lange geradelt!

Grüße Silke

PS: Rücklichtbefestigung sieht interessant aus, aber das Rücklicht ist da ziemlich schmoddergefährdet, oder?


----------



## Rommos (24. Januar 2015)

Der Supernova Restposten hat eine schöne Befestigung...hab 2 davon


----------



## blaubaer (24. Januar 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit gibt es auch das Supernova Rücklicht für die vertikale Montage an der Sattelstütze. Ohne die da mitgelieferte Schelle könnte dieses Modell vielleicht auch an die Hinterbauschraube des Awol passen ohne dass man eine selbst gebastelte Halterung nutzen muss.



Du meinst so ?




Supernova by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr


----------



## nonamenic (24. Januar 2015)

@hellmono: wie ich sehe, sind Deine Schrauben (Inbus) vom Ausfallende auch schon etwas "rund". Dachte nur ich habe die vermurkst. Die Schraubenqualität scheint ja an der Stelle nicht so toll zu sein. Gibt es da stabilere Schrauben, oder sind das spezielle Schrauben? Eine Lichtanlage brauche ich auch noch. Braucht aber noch....muss noch sparen.
Gruß Chris


----------



## blaubaer (24. Januar 2015)

heute noch meinen Antrieb etwas verfeinert, Wolftooth 36z Sram GXP 




Wolftooth GXP Sram 36t by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr

in Komplett 




Specialized Awol Comp 2015 by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr


----------



## hellmono (24. Januar 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit gibt es auch das Supernova Rücklicht für die vertikale Montage an der Sattelstütze. Ohne die da mitgelieferte Schelle könnte dieses Modell vielleicht auch an die Hinterbauschraube des Awol passen ohne dass man eine selbst gebastelte Halterung nutzen muss.



Kenne ich, hat User @blaubaer ja auch so gemacht. Ich hab mich bei der Befestigung von Eric Nohlin von Specialized inspirieren lassen. So kann ich auch mal wechseln, sollte doch mal ein Heckgepäckträger mit Taschen gefahren werden.




Drood schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugter Stahlradfreak und flute meine Rahmen vor dem Zusammenbau mit FluidFilm. Im Wintereinsatz nach Salzattacken mache ich das Rad jeden Abend kurz sauber (naja, eigentlich mach ich das immer ) mit Wasser und Schwamm, wenn man schnell ist, geht das auch bei tiefen Minusgraden. Dann wische ich alles soweit trocken und gehe mit einem Lappen, der Ballistol oder ein sonstiges halbwegs umweltfreundliches Sprühöl enthält überall drüber (lass den Sattel aus ) und offene Gewindeösen erhalten zwischendurch einen kleinen Nachschub an FluidFilm. Ergebnis im dritten Winter: kein Rost.
> 
> Hört sich nach viel Mühe an, ist es aber nicht. Wie bei allem, was man ständig sauber hält, geht das superschnell. Nur fest verkrusteter Schmutz macht Arbeit und kostet Zeit.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tipps. 
Das mit dem Schlamm wird sich zeigen, aber etwas Schlamm macht dem Rücklicht sicher nix. 




nonamenic schrieb:


> @hellmono: wie ich sehe, sind Deine Schrauben (Inbus) vom Ausfallende auch schon etwas "rund". Dachte nur ich habe die vermurkst. Die Schraubenqualität scheint ja an der Stelle nicht so toll zu sein. Gibt es da stabilere Schrauben, oder sind das spezielle Schrauben? Eine Lichtanlage brauche ich auch noch. Braucht aber noch....muss noch sparen.
> Gruß Chris



Alternativen kenne ich nicht, und sieht, glaube ich, auch nur auf dem Foto schlimmer aus als es ist. War aber der Vorbesitzer*, ich hab da noch nie geschraubt.

*Hab das AWOL kaum gebraucht recht günstig von jemandem gekriegt, dem es wohl zu groß war.


----------



## pizpalue (26. Januar 2015)

@hellmono:  Was hast du eigentlich für Speichen und Nippel verbaut und sind das die gleichen Fabrikate wie in dem Serienlaufrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (27. Januar 2015)

netzfund


----------



## Drood (27. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> netzfund



Interessante Gepäcklösung, Geländegängigkeit und relativ sauberes Hinterteil des Piloten bleibt erhalten - und sogar der Rotwein wird elegant transportiert....zumindest bis zum nächsten Downhill ;-)

Grüße Silke


----------



## Daniel110 (27. Januar 2015)

Drood schrieb:


> und sogar der Rotwein wird elegant transportiert...



Das ist Teil der Beleuchtung... Flasche leeren und die Lampe ist an!


----------



## Probert (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
bin jetzt auch endlich fast fertig mit meinem Awol,hat doch bissi länger gedauert bis alle Teile da waren.
Verbaut sind unter anderem:
Kurbel X7 42/28
Schaltung X9 2x10 mit 11-36 Kasette
Sram Force Sti 2x10
Avid BB7 Road S
Tubus Tara Lowrider
Supernova Vorder und Rücklicht mit Shimano Nady
Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 28x1,6
Thomson X4 80mm 0°

Geändert werden noch: 
-wahrscheinlich der Spacerturm, nach den ersten Probefahrten
-Lampe kommt vielleicht vorne auf den Tubus und dann kürze ich das Kabelgeschwür am Unterrohr
-Sks Bluemels matt,Reifen ist real 39mm breit, denke 45mm breite Schutzbleche reichen?53 wäre das nächste aber
denke das wäre zu breit.Schutzbleche machen das Bike ohnehin nicht umbedingt schöner.
-Flaschenhalter








Sorry für die Handybilder, hab keine vernünftige Digicam.


----------



## pizpalue (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Gefällt mir sehr gut. Sieht irgendwie gut proportioniert aus. 2 cm weniger Spacer wären optisch sicher noch schöner und fahrtechnisch scheint dir das ja nach der Probefahrt auch zuzusagen. Schutzbleche verändern den Charakter des Bikes total. Wer's praktisch haben will, kann sich ja welche dran schrauben. Der Adventure-Look ist dann aber weg. Die Scheinwerfermontage am Tubus-Frontbügel fand ich früher sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, mittlerweile finde ich, dass das dem Bike den besonderen Look gibt. Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Teil!


----------



## pefro (28. Januar 2015)

Den Spacerturm finde ich jetzt ziemlich human. Schön wenn er weg kommt, wenn er bleibt: absolut kein Beinbruch. Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn, M?

Schutzbleche: Wenn man Sie braucht, braucht man sie halt. Ich würde nie ein Alltagsrad ohne Schützer fahren - ich möchte ja nicht überall im "Adventure Look" aufschlagen  Lieber breiter, als zu dünn. Für die akutllen Reifen könnten die 45er reichen - aber das tolle am AWOL ist doch, dass man auch breitere Reifen fahren kann! Ich würde auf jeden Fall zu den 53ern greifen.

Gibts für die Montage der Supernova am Tubus schon ein Workaround? Bzw. hat jemand eine passende Klemme gefunden?


----------



## ONE78 (28. Januar 2015)

Schöner aufbau!
wenn du die supreme einmal im regen gefahren bist, wirste dir bleche wünschen! Ich hatte noch nie reifen die mehr wasser transportiert haben, wie die supreme. Wahre schaufelreifen! Und dann würde ich gleich die breiten bleche nehmen, bessere schutzwirkung und du hast die option zur reifenverbreiterung.
achja, dropbar unf flats sind ne komische mischung...


----------



## hellmono (28. Januar 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> @hellmono:  Was hast du eigentlich für Speichen und Nippel verbaut und sind das die gleichen Fabrikate wie in dem Serienlaufrad?



Hab robuste DT Swiss Comp mit Messingnippeln verbaut. Original verbaut Specialized bei fast allen Laufrädern (hatte schon am Renner und MTB Roval) Low-Cost Schrott von Shar Dar (Pillar/Richmans).


----------



## Probert (29. Januar 2015)

@pefro Rahmengröße ist M

@ONE78 für den Alltagbetrieb finde ich Flats ganz angenehm und für längere Touren habe ich noch Spd und Spdr liegen.

53mm Bluemels Matt sind bestellt,wenn schon Schutzbleche dann auch so das sie ihren Zweck erfüllen und auch für dickere Reifen ausreichen

Heute Abend wird der Halter von der Supernova e3 an den Tubus geschweißt,bei der Transcontinental Edition ist das so gemacht und gefällt mir besser als die Lösung mit einer Schelle.Muss nur mal sehen ob ich den Tubus dann lackieren oder pulvern lasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir mal jemand etwas über die maximale Reifenbreite sagen beim Awol?
Gesetz der Fall man wollte damit richtig ins Gelände...


----------



## blaubaer (29. Januar 2015)

von speci wird 2.1" angegeben, wird dann vermutlich nicht mehr viel platz haben, hier bei mir ist ein Renegade 29x 1.8" montiert 




Specialized Renegade 1.8&quot; by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr


----------



## wowbagger (29. Januar 2015)

EmJay schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kann mir mal jemand etwas über die maximale Reifenbreite sagen beim Awol?
> Gesetz der Fall man wollte damit richtig ins Gelände...


http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/specialized-awol-gravel-grinder-866403-4.html#post11565355


----------



## blaubaer (31. Januar 2015)

die Bruzeln sich wohl alle paar Monate ein neues Awol zusammen...

Das "brassawol"


----------



## hellmono (31. Januar 2015)

Verdammt, ich glaube ich muss mein AWOL austauschen.


----------



## hellmono (31. Januar 2015)

Da haben so Mountainbikerz wieder den Pfad zerstört.





Da die Frage aufkam: Schlamm macht dem Rücklicht direkt an der Bremsscheibe nix. Konnte ich heute ausgiebig testen.
Steuerrohr wird noch gekürzt, bessere Klicks werden noch montiert. Aber ansonsten bleibt das Rad erstmal so (bis das Pizza Rack verfügbar ist, oder ich aus Verzweiflung das Soma Rack kaufe.

Und gescheite Bilder gibts mal irgendwann, wenn ich Zeit hab zusätzlich zur Tour auch noch Fotos zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. Januar 2015)

blaubaer schrieb:


>



Leider Geil!


----------



## talybont (31. Januar 2015)

Warum stehen die Amis eigentlich so auf den Gepäckträger vorne? Nur des Kletterns wegen oder wollen sie das HR dauerhaft entlasten?
Was passiert im Commutingbetrieb mit einer Tasche?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. Januar 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Warum stehen die Amis eigentlich so auf den Gepäckträger vorne? Nur des Kletterns wegen oder wollen sie das HR dauerhaft entlasten?
> Was passiert im Commutingbetrieb mit einer Tasche?



Ich persönlich finde das rein optisch auch sehr schick, und bergauf hat man nicht soviel Last am Hinterrad. Plane das fürs Stadtrad auch. Viele fahren mit zwei Taschen, bei einer kommt die meist mittig auf den Träger als Rolle o.ä.


----------



## talybont (31. Januar 2015)

Besser aussehen tuts, aber macht es auch Sinn?


----------



## hellmono (31. Januar 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Besser aussehen tuts, aber macht es auch Sinn?



Ist hüben wie drüben schon mehrfach diskutiert worden.
Meine Erfahrung: Hinten nervt, sobald man mal ordentlicher reintritt oder im Wiegetritt fährt. Mit Schuhgröße 47 kommt man zusätzlich auch schnell mal an die Taschen dran.

Das alles ist vorne deutlich besser. Aber man muss/sollte definitiv auf eine ausgewogene links/rechts Gewichtsverteilung achten, sonst fährt es sich nicht gut.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. Januar 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Das alles ist vorne deutlich besser. Aber man muss/sollte definitiv auf eine ausgewogene links/rechts Gewichtsverteilung achten, sonst fährt es sich nicht gut.



Ist hinten aber genauso, sonst gehts schnell in die Knie.


----------



## harald_legner (1. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre hier im Alltagsbetrieb meist mit einer Tasche, auch mit mehreren Kilo Inhalt. Geht. Spannend für mich zu merken: Meine eigenen Dysbalancen. Ich habe die Tasche normalerweise links, so komme ich gut zurecht. Wenn ich die Tasche aber rechts einhänge, wird's deutlich kippeliger.


----------



## nepo (1. Februar 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Meine eigenen Dysbalancen



Ich hatte lange immer eine Tasche rechts. Ohne konnte ich dann nicht mehr freihändig fahren. Bin nach links gekippt.


----------



## talybont (1. Februar 2015)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das bei der Kettenstrebenlänge des AWOL mit Schuhgröße 47 was schleift. An meinem Rove tut es das auch nicht, und ich habe nur 435 mm.
Hinten kann ich mit einer Tasche freihändig fahren, geht problemlos. Auch wenn sie 5-6 kg hat.


----------



## hellmono (1. Februar 2015)

Tja, kann an der Kombination aus Gepäcktrager und Taschen liegen, oder meinem komischen Pedalieren, oder meiner Dummheit. Hat halt nicht gut funktioniert und ich bin oft genug an die Tasche gekommen.
Ist letztendlich aber auch peng, ich will hinten am Rad ohnehin keine Taschen mehr fahren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Probert (2. Februar 2015)

Der Halter für die Supernova an den Tubus ist jetzt auch fertig.
Ich wollte eigentlich die original Halter kürzen und anschweißen, musste dann aber feststellen das die aus Alu sind.
Habe dann welche aus 15x3 Flacheisen gebaut,von einem Kollegen anlöten, gesandstrahlt und lackiern lassen.
Kostenpunkt: 2 Pizzen und ein Sixpack


----------



## hellmono (2. Februar 2015)

Sehr schöne Arbeit! Er würde nicht zufällig noch einen davon bauen?


----------



## peterbe (2. Februar 2015)

Vom Handwerklichen Geschick zeigt auch der Katzenbaum im Hintergrund, von gutem Geschmack der Kanonenofen. Und die Lampenhalterung: top!


----------



## Probert (2. Februar 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> Vom Handwerklichen Geschick zeigt auch der Katzenbaum im Hintergrund, von gutem Geschmack der Kanonenofen. Und die Lampenhalterung: top!


Kratzbaum ist gekauft und beim Ofen hat mein Vermieter seinen Geschmack unter Beweis gestellt 



hellmono schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Arbeit! Er würde nicht zufällig noch einen davon bauen?


Was brauchst Du denn genau?Nur die Stahlhalter oder einen komplett gelöteten Tubus Tara?
Ein komplett fertig gelöteter Tara wird mir logistisch zu aufwändig und sich für Dich nicht wirklich rechnen.
Die Halter allein könnte ich Dir aber vielleicht machen.
Ist aber auch zum selberbauen kein Hexenwerk:
15mmx3mm Flacheisen bekommst Du im Baumarkt,ablängen,Löcher bohren und ansenken,
Radien machst Du am Bandschleifer (zur Not auch mit der Flex),
lediglich für die 14mm Ausfräsung wo angelötet wird , wäre eine Fräse nicht schlecht, aber mit einer Rundfeile wirds wohl auch gehen.
Wenn Du wen kennst der Metallbauer, Gas,Wasser,Schei.. o.ä. arbeitet , kannst Du Dir das Ganze dann da löten lassen.


----------



## pizpalue (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 
Hat mal jemand die Maße der Orginalfelge? Höhe, Gesamtbreite und Innenbreite. Danke!


----------



## cyron (4. Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand ob noch irgendwo das AWOL frameset in M lieferbar ist?


----------



## pizpalue (4. Februar 2015)

Bei Nano Bike Parts  in Berlin haben die noch eins in M. Am besten dort anrufen. Das klappt gut.


----------



## DonUschi (4. Februar 2015)

Ich fahr gleich meinen Rahmen abholen. =)


----------



## cyron (4. Februar 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Bei Nano Bike Parts  in Berlin haben die noch eins in M. Am besten dort anrufen. Das klappt gut.



Sauber, danke - ist gekauft!

Wenn ich ein paar gute Angebote finde soll der Rahmen mit Nabendynamo,  Alfine 11 und Versa vrs-11 shiftern aufgebaut werden.

Sollte jemand durch einen Comp Umbau sonstige Awol Teile günstig abzugeben haben, meldet euch gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonUschi (6. Februar 2015)

Die AWOL Gabel hat auch innen Aufnahmen, so dass man einen Tubus DUO fahren kann oder?

Zudem überlege ich gerade was ich für Pedale daran haben möchte. Das On One sah irgendwie noch klassischer aus und daran waren meine All-City Cecil Pro Track auch noch ganz passend. Jetzt am AWOL, der ja schon eher zeitlos stealth aber nicht ernsthaft klassich ist, finde ich passen sie weniger. Ich fahre immer mit normalen Schuhen, dafür haben sie auch wenig halt geboten. Als Auflage quasi nur die dünnen Stege. Da wünsche ich mir mehr "Plattform". Ich hab auch kurz darüber nachgedacht mir die Möglichkeit Klick zu fahren offen zu halten. Wenn ich Bike-components durchblätter find ich aber nur einen haufen futuristisch rund gelutschtes Zeug oder ne ganze Menge wirklich schlechte Bewertungen.


----------



## harald_legner (6. Februar 2015)

Ja, an der Gabel kannst du einen duo montieren. Ich habe als Pedal das PD-T780 von Shimano. Eine Seite (harmlose, ohne Pins) Plattform, eine Seite SPD.


----------



## DonUschi (6. Februar 2015)

Der Tara sieht mit Taschen und Supernova ja gut aus. Nackt ist der aber ziemlich hässlich. Da sind die DUO das kleinere Übel. Die Akku Lampe sitzt eh auf dem Lenker und wenn ich mal umrüste auf NaDy dann die Lenker montierte Pure 3. =)

Die T780 hab ich auch gesehen. Ein bisschen nüchtern.
Crank Brothers Mallet DH haben leider so aggressive Pins und n fetten Schriftzug. Vom Aufbau find ich die aber schon ziemlich gut.
PD-T420 scheinen ne ganz coole Oberfläche für Strassenschuhe zu haben. Sehen aber extrem nach Plaste aus.


Ich hatte auch schon überlegt ohne Klick einfach nur richtig schön leichte filigrane Palttformpedale zu nehmen und die Pins weit reinzudrehen und abzurunden. Vielleicht tut das den Schuhen dann nicht so weh. Ich nehm das Rad halt vor allem für die 3km zur Arbeit und zurück. Da werd ich niemals Klickschuhe zu anziehen.


EDIT:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-Plattform-Pedal-3fach-gedichtet-schwarz.html

Auch interessant.


----------



## pizpalue (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich möchte noch mal auf die Felgeninnenbreite der Orginalfelge zurück kommen. Hat die mal jemand? Ich suche noch für einen Laufradaufbau eine passende Felge, die zu der Orginalbereifung und zu MTB-Reifen bis 1.8 paßt. Z.Z. Tendiere ich zu der No Tubes Arch EX. Bin aber nicht sicher, wie so eine Felge reagiert, wenn man die mal mit der eher schmaleren Serienbereifung und/oder höherem Reifendruck fährt. Blaubaer fährt ja die Arch EX. Ansonsten scheint es bei dem aktuellen Trend zum breiteren und flacheren Felgen etwas schwierig zu sein, die richtige zu finden.


----------



## harald_legner (6. Februar 2015)

@DonUschi 
Das PD-T420 scheint mir zu sehr aus Plastik gemacht, zudem will ich bei Bedarf das Ausklicken schon stramm einstellen können. Das wäre also nichts für mich. 
Das MKS sieht ja nicht verkehrt aus, würde bei mir aber Mehrkosten nach sich ziehen, das AWOL ist nicht mein einziges Rad, das ich mit SPD fahre. Etwas doof, dass die Pins nicht versenkbar sind.
Bei nur 3 km Weg sind Klickpedale aber vielleicht wirklich übertrieben. Soll das aber wirklich der Hauptzweck deines AWOL werden?!


----------



## DonUschi (6. Februar 2015)

Ich vermute bei einem ja werdet ihr mich steinigen und doch...

Fahrradreisen mit Zelt usw. sind jetzt nicht mein Ding. Ich fahr damit oft um die Alster, ab und an mal zu Freunden und selten ins Naturschutzgebiet um die Ecke aber vor allem jeden Tag zur Arbeit.

Bei mir hats tatsächlich das Design und die gemütliche Geometrie gemacht. Auf Trecking- und Alltagsschlampen hab ich keine Lust wenn sie denn auch so aussehen. Zu meiner Schande war es nicht der "AWOL" Gedanke dahinter. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (6. Februar 2015)

Solange Du Dir dafür keine Zeitfahrmaschine kaufst ist doch alles im Lot 

Ne im Ernst: Rennlenker wäre für mich nur für die Stadt vielleicht nicht erste Wahl, aber jeder Jeck ist anders.  Siehe nur zu, dass Du Deinen Job behälst und nicht zuviel AWOLst wenn das Bike schon vor der Türe steht


----------



## harald_legner (6. Februar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ich vermute bei einem ja werdet ihr mich steinigen und doch...
> 
> Fahrradreisen mit Zelt usw. sind jetzt nicht mein Ding. Ich fahr damit oft um die Alster, ab und an mal zu Freunden und selten ins Naturschutzgebiet um die Ecke aber vor allem jeden Tag zur Arbeit.



Dann bin ich ja gespannt, wann wir mal aneinander vorbeifahren. http://app.strava.com/activities/251043806


----------



## talybont (6. Februar 2015)

Rennlenker haben in der Stadt dort Vorteile, wo der Stellplatz begrenzt ist. Sehe ich jeden Tag im Fahrradparkhaus.


----------



## DonUschi (7. Februar 2015)

@Harald: Angeber... 20km oneway xD hast du ne dusche auf der arbeit? 

Macht sich auch am Wandhalter besser mit Dropbar. ^^

Für heute Abend hab ich aufgegeben. Die Innenzüge vom Jagwire passen nicht in die Versa 8. Muss mir wohl morgen nochmal welche mit anders geformten Nippeln holen. Der Außenzug von der hinteren Bremse ist eh zu kurz aber da könnte der Rest den ich noch über hab reichen.


----------



## harald_legner (7. Februar 2015)

Mir ist nicht klar, welchen Vorteil ihr beim Abstellen beim Dropbar seht? Irgendwie verhaken sich Lenker doch immer mit denen der Nachbarräder, egal ob flat oder drop ... Oder mache ich nur was falsch?


----------



## Rommos (7. Februar 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht klar, welchen Vorteil ihr beim Abstellen beim Dropbar seht? Irgendwie verhaken sich Lenker doch immer mit denen der Nachbarräder, egal ob flat oder drop ... Oder mache ich nur was falsch?



na ja, ein Dropbar ist in der Regel einfach schmaler als ein Flatbar - würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## DonUschi (7. Februar 2015)

Eben aber ich seh da eher den Vorteil beim Durchschlängeln. Ich stell mir Rad nicht so dicht an andere, dass sie sich verhaken könnten. ^^

Son mist, die meisten Züge sind zu kurz. Nur wirds doch nix dieses Wochenende mit Probefahren. Teflon Innenzüge scheinen was besonderes zu sein. Hatte kein Fahrrad Heini in der Gegend. =(


----------



## cyron (7. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Innenlager geeignet sind für das Awol Rahmenset? Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat der Rahmen einen Specialized eigenen Standard. Ich gehe also davon aus dass ich Adapter benötige, ist das richtig?


----------



## DonUschi (7. Februar 2015)

Bei mir hat ein standard bsa 67mm gepasst. Also kein eigener Standard. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## cyron (7. Februar 2015)

Ok danke, Specialized gibt leider einfach nur "integrated" an, und es gibt einen Hauseigenen Standard. Wenn ein bsa passt ist das natürlich umso besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (7. Februar 2015)

cyron schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat der Rahmen einen Specialized eigenen Standard.



gibt es dass ? echt ?? 

Innenlager ist ganz normales BSA - Gewinde


----------



## cyron (7. Februar 2015)

Gibt wohl ein Specialized OS-BB mit 84,5mm, das scheint aber pressfit zu sein. Ich hab da nicht den Überblick, daher frage ich lieber bevor ich was bestelle. Garnicht so einfach eine Kurbel zu finden die mit der Kettenlinie der Alfine 11 passt (41,8mm). Am nächsten dran ist bisher eine Sram s300 mit 41mm. Das sollte möglichst gut passen da ich früher oder später einen Riemen nutzen möchte.


----------



## pizpalue (10. Februar 2015)

@blaubaer 

Wie hat sich eigentlich deine Felgen/Reifen Kombination im "Alltag" bewährt? Die Arch EX ist ja eigentlich eine AM-Felge. Die Serienbereifung mit 1.5 oder 1.6 verliert sich da vielleicht drauf, sollte man mal so etwas für eine Radreise auf normalen Radwegen montieren. Problematisch wäre vielleicht  auch der höhere Reifendruck mit dem man ja mit schmaleren Reifen unterwegs wäre. Reine MTB- Felgen (soll z.B. bei der Mavic XM 719 so sein) reißen da schon mal. Den einen für alles LRS wird es leider nicht geben. Am ehesten vielleicht mit einer DT Swiss TK 540 disc. Optik und Gewicht sind dann wieder Geschmacksache. 

Optisch finde ich deine Kombination weiterhin ganz vorne!


----------



## ONE78 (10. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe das problem nicht? Die arch ex hat doch nur 21mm MW. Ich fahre am crosser ne crest mit ebenfalls 21mm MW und das mit 33er reifen. Das geht ohne probleme. Zum druck bei dünneren reifen gibt's hier
http://enve.com/products/wheels/29-xc-clincher-29xcc/
ne tabelle wie der max druck bei dünneren reifen steigt. Weniger fläche, dadurch höhere drücke möglich. Es gibt leute die fahren rr-reifen mit 9barauf einer crest ohne probleme.
als ich sehe 21-23mm MW als perfekt fürs AWOL.


----------



## DonUschi (10. Februar 2015)

Dann hoffe ich mal bekomme ich mit meinen XM 319 keine Probleme. 

1,5 bis 2,3“ und 90kg max.

Der Kojakt is ja nur 1,35" und ich allein wiege schon 100 Kilo. Ohne Ausrüstung. Mal sehen wie lange das gut geht...


----------



## blaubaer (11. Februar 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> @blaubaer
> 
> Wie hat sich eigentlich deine Felgen/Reifen Kombination im "Alltag" bewährt? Die Arch EX ist ja eigentlich eine AM-Felge. Die Serienbereifung mit 1.5 oder 1.6 verliert sich da vielleicht drauf, sollte man mal so etwas für eine Radreise auf normalen Radwegen montieren.



naja Normal ist bei mir eh nichts   ich Tanz immer irgendwo aus der reihe  
Ich fahr ja auch den Renegade mit 1.8" breite und da passt die Felge perfekt, ausserdem fahre ich im Moment, mit wenig Gepäck im Alltag, einen Luftdruck von vo 2.0 und hi 2.3 bar, somit hab ich noch eine gute Dämpfung
Wenn es dann auf Radreise geht sind da nicht nur Radwege, Forstautobahnen werden da auch hineinbezogen und deshalb auch der Renegade mit etwas Profil und breite. Vom Luftdruck lasse ich mich dann überraschen, wieviel dann da nötig ist, wenn ich mal vollbepackt unterwegs sein sollte.


----------



## DonUschi (13. Februar 2015)

Poeh. Was ne Scheißarbeit. 5h damit zugebracht das Fahrrad zu verkabeln. 4h davon die Reperatur von den Versa Shiftern. -.- Die Dinger sind einfach zu selten um sie zurück zu schicken und sie schienen tatsächlich falsch montiert zu sein. Die Hebel-Feder ist ohne das passende Werkzeug echt scheiße wieder einzusetzen! Geholfen hat am Ende eine Schaltzugendhülse von der ich den dicken Rand abgeknipst habe. Nun konnte ich auch den Zug einhängen und es scheint zu schalten. Der Mechanismus war quasi einmal durchgerutscht, so dass das Zahnrad nur noch ins leere Gegriffen hat und man nur von 8 in unendlich schalten konnte und zurück. Das Kabenöhr war irgendwo ganz unten durchgedreht. Dafür bekommt OnOne nochmal ne böse Mail.

Nichtmal weil es kaputt war sondern weil das aussah wie n Rückläufer in ner zerfetzten Plastiktüte den sie einfach weiter verschickt haben.
Hoffentlich geht nicht mal ernsthaft was kaputt. Dann bleib ich auf den Dingern sitzen und bekomm wahrscheinlich keinen Ersatz und kann entweder für 1k€ auf DI2 wechseln, Lenkerend Shifter in unpraktisch und hässlich oder wieder auf Mustache Bar zurück. =(

Es wäre so viel praktischer wenn ich ne Kettenschaltung ertragen würde aber das geht optisch wirklich gar nicht und würde alles kaputt machen!


----------



## harald_legner (13. Februar 2015)

Oh, da bin ich ja froh, dass ich an meinen Versa-Hebeln damals nicht rumfriemeln musste ... Die Funktionalität war aber ok. 
Ich bin jetzt ja mit der Alfine8 mit Lenkerendschalthebeln unterwegs und finde das gar nicht so unpraktisch. Damit kann man ziemlich präzise schalten und dass man umgreifen muss, ist in der Praxis auch gar nicht so schlimm. Aber zugegeben: Hätte ich das Rad selber aufgebaut, wäre es eine Alfine11 mit Di2 geworden.


----------



## DonUschi (13. Februar 2015)

Aber 1k€ allein für die Schaltungskomponenten ist selbst als Sonderangebot noch echt viel...

Umgreifen find ich doof. Ich fahr fast von jeder Ampel weg im zweiten an und schalte bis in den siebten hoch. das geht nur wenn man kontinuierlich hochschaltet. dafür umgreifen wäre ziemlich daneben.

Warum bist du überhaupt von den Versa Hebeln wieder weg? Möchtest du mir noch ein bisschen Angst machen? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (13. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab mit meinen Versa8 keine Problem gehabt - mal sehen ob wieder ein entsprechender Bikeaufbau kommt um sie aus der Restekiste zu holen


----------



## DonUschi (13. Februar 2015)

Intern ist ne Buchse verbaut auf der die STI Mechanik drehend gelagert ist. Die war mit dem Rand zum Lenker hin verbut. Dadurch hatte der Hebel immer 2mm Spiel und der greifende Mechanismus konnte durchrutschen. Dadurch konnte der vorherige Besitzer das auch verdrehen.

Das sowas überhaupt in der Restekiste landet...

hab jetzt nochmal geguckt...würd ich Fahrrad nicht immer dann bauen wenn Geld gerade ein bisschen knapp sitzt hätte ich das mit der Di2 wahrscheinlich sofort gemacht. Hab n Set für 550€ gefunden wo nur noch Kabel und der Akku fehlen. Allerdings nicht lieferbar. So richtig Erfolg scheint Shimano mit den Teilen nicht zu haben. =/ Die meisten fahren halt doch stumpf was am Fertigrad dran ist oder einfach Kettenschaltung.


----------



## harald_legner (13. Februar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Aber 1k€ allein für die Schaltungskomponenten ist selbst als Sonderangebot noch echt viel...
> 
> Umgreifen find ich doof. Ich fahr fast von jeder Ampel weg im zweiten an und schalte bis in den siebten hoch. das geht nur wenn man kontinuierlich hochschaltet. dafür umgreifen wäre ziemlich daneben.
> 
> Warum bist du überhaupt von den Versa Hebeln wieder weg? Möchtest du mir noch ein bisschen Angst machen? ^^



Aus technischen Gründen brauchst du keine Angst haben. Mir wurde das Rad mit den Versa-Hebeln geklaut ...
Ich schalte selber recht viel, ich bin bisher auch meist im Stadtverkehr mit dem AWOL unterwegs. Bislang stört mich das Umgreifen wirklich nicht, ich bin selber ein wenig erstaunt. Wegen des Umgreifens hatte ich mich immer gegen eine Rohloff mit einem Rennlenker entschieden.


----------



## DonUschi (13. Februar 2015)

Wenn wir uns an der Alster über den Weg fahren können wir ja mal tauschen und ich probiere Lenkerendschalter aus und du guckst ob du die STIs wirklich nicht vermisst.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Februar 2015)

Hier mal mein awol lookalike fargo


----------



## Daniel110 (14. Februar 2015)

Tolles Rad! Aber wo ist die hintere Bremse?

Edit hat´s grad im anderen Faden gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (15. Februar 2015)

Wenn man nicht so auf bronze oder orange steht hat schwarz/weiß schon was ...


----------



## cyron (15. Februar 2015)

Finde ich auch!


----------



## hellmono (15. Februar 2015)

Schick, mit den schwarzen Anbauteilen. Muss mal sehen, ob man die auch einzeln bestellt kriegt...


----------



## DonUschi (16. Februar 2015)

Unscharf weil Fokus daneben aber die Endform lässt sich schon erkennen und überzeugt mich voll und ganz. Der Goldeinsatz funktioniert was die Züge angeht auch deutlich besser als beim OnOne.=)

Wie gut, dass ich mir zum Brooks noch günstiges Silikonband geholt hab. Das muss man doch erstmal üben das mit dem Wickeln. Der erste Versuch war eher 80 als 100%. Zwei mal musste ich schon nachbestellen. Einmal hab beim zweiten Mal hab ich gemerkt, dass MTB Innenzüge nicht in STIs passen und beim dritten Mal hab ich gemerkt, dass STIs gar keine integrierten Zugspanner haben. Nun vor dem vierten Mal hab ich gemerkt, dass man den Schaltzug ablängen muss NACHDEM man den Lenker in die korrekte Position gedreht hat.

Ich werde jetzt nochmal die doppelte Acht probieren. Dieses Lenkerbandfixierungstape für den Abschluss bekommt man nicht einzeln oder? Da bleibt wahrscheinlich nur Isolierband...


----------



## pizpalue (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Hoffe, dass du beim fünften Mal berücksichtigt hast, dass die Wickelrichtung auf den beiden Seiten unterschiedlich ist. Rechte Seite vom Lenkerstopfen aus gesehen rechts im Uhrzeigersinn und linke Seite gegen den Uhrzeigersinn anfangen. Auch immer drauf achten, dass du mit gleichmäßig starkem Zug und mit möglichst gleicher Überlappung wickelst. Die Übung macht's da wirklich. Ich hab bei den ersten Bändern auch geflucht. Die Lenkerbandabschlussklebestreifen gibt es nicht einzeln. Isolierband geht aber sehr gut. Wenn du die Reifen runter gefahren hast, schau dir doch mal den Specialized Electrak Armadillo 700x45C (28x1.75) an. Sie aus wie der Kojak - nur fetter. Ach ja, schöner Aufbau!!


----------



## nonamenic (16. Februar 2015)

Werden immer mehr AWOLs hier.
Ich persönlich komme irgendwie mit der Sitzposition immer noch nicht zu Recht. Schon der zweite Thomson Vorbau dran und der dritte Sattel. 
Von der Größentabelle her liege ich mit meinen 1,78 m und Schrittlänge 83 cm genau am Ende der Empfehlung für Größe M. Vielleicht wäre das L doch besser gewesen. 
Dann wäre das Spacertürmchen auch nicht so hoch. Könnte evtl. noch eine gebogene Stütze probieren, aber die sehen von Thomson doof aus.

Will jemand seinen L-Rahmen gegen einen M-Rahmen tauschen??  das meine ich leider ernst. 

Hätte ich mir nur mehr Zeit genommen bei der Auswahl. Zum Probesitzen gab´s aber wirklich nicht viel.

Gruß Chris


----------



## hellmono (16. Februar 2015)

Sieht schon mal schick aus, das AWOL da oben.

Mir hat beim Wickeln diese Anleitung ganz gut geholfen: 





Und Isolierband reicht eigentlich aus. Das Tape hier gibt es einzeln und es soll super sein. Selbst noch nicht getestet, werde ich aber noch: http://www.alltricks.de/fahrradzube...si-2015-silicone-tape-black-3m-96-186952.html


----------



## DonUschi (16. Februar 2015)

Ich habe bei beiden Bändern von innen nach außen gearbeitet aber wohl nicht genug auf die überlappung geachtet. Auf der rechten Lenkerseite sieht man, dass eine Wicklung schon rausgerutscht ist weil an der Biegung nicht genug Überlappung vorhanden war. Ist auch wirklich sehr dickes Lenkerband. Ausserdem dachte ich kleine Extrastreifen wär zur Dämpfung und hab den mit eingewickelt. 

Ich wüsste nicht das der für nicht-doppeacht Wicklung ist. Ich hätte mir das Tutorial vorher ansehen sollen. Wie gesagt, Dafür extra Silikon Band das man beliebig oft neu wickeln kann. Muss mir nur erst Isolierband holen. 

Ich hab schon einen Specialized Fat Boy hier liegen und hatte auch schon über einen Big Apple nachgedacht. Aber 50mm sind nicht mal freigegeben für den AWOL. Hab was gelesen von 45mm mit Schutzblech 47 ohne.

EDIT: Und GENAU DAS Tutorial hab ich mir angesehen nachdem ich fertig war. xD


----------



## pefro (16. Februar 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Werden immer mehr AWOLs hier.
> Ich persönlich komme irgendwie mit der Sitzposition immer noch nicht zu Recht. Schon der zweite Thomson Vorbau dran und der dritte Sattel.
> Von der Größentabelle her liege ich mit meinen 1,78 m und Schrittlänge 83 cm genau am Ende der Empfehlung für Größe M. Vielleicht wäre das L doch besser gewesen.
> Dann wäre das Spacertürmchen auch nicht so hoch. Könnte evtl. noch eine gebogene Stütze probieren, aber die sehen von Thomson doof aus.
> ...



Ich verstehe Dich nur zu gut: Ist aber auch kein Wunder, wir haben fast die gleichen Körpermaße. Ich habe mir im Gegensatz zu Dir die Zeit genommen und bin beide Größen probegefahren - und was soll ich sagen? Der "L" war mir definitiv zu groß. Mit dem bin ich gar nicht warm geworden, der war mir einfach zu lang, die Sitzposition zu gestreckt (mit DropBar). Der M war wie von Dir beschrieben. Ich kam mir vor wie im Klamottengeschäft, wenn das eine Shirt zu kurz ist und die nächste Größe schlappert...

Momentan bin ich auch etwas ratlos, aber bei nur vier Größen wirds immer Leute geben, die durchs Raster fallen. Ist dann halt so. Ich wollte das AWOL gerne für längere Touren und da habe ich absolut keine Lust auf ein Rad, dass nicht passt.


----------



## nonamenic (16. Februar 2015)

@pefro: ist ja beruhigend, dass ich nicht alleine bin mit dem Größenproblem. Die Oberrohrlänge könnte bei mir dann auch problematisch werden. Bei mir ist ja der Oberkörper eher kurz im Verhältnis zu den Beinen. Würde auch gerne mal auf einem AWOL in Größe L sitzen bevor ich den Rahmen bestelle. Eine Anfrage an den Händler meines Vertrauens über die Verfügbarkeit des L-Rahmens habe ich in meinem Wahn schon vorhin abgeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (16. Februar 2015)

Ja, 600er OR ist mir mit Flatbar eigentl. schon zu lang, mit DropBar wirds dann unangenehm. Laut meinem Händler sind die Rahmensets für diese Saison aber lt. Specialized ohnehin bereits komplett ausverkauft.


----------



## ONE78 (17. Februar 2015)

Na zu lang oder kurz kann man ja immernoch über die vorbaulänge korrigieren. Ich würde beim tourenrad nen kleineren rahmen mit längerem vorbau nehmen und wenn man es auch gern mal ins gelände schickt, eher nen längeren rahmen mit kurzem vorbau. Mein fargo ist ne xxl mit 111mm vorbau, also für meine 193cm eigentlich ne ziemliche streckbank, da ich damit (bisher) vorrangig auf der strasse und waldautobahnen unterwegs war, passt mir das sehr gut.


----------



## DonUschi (17. Februar 2015)

Nachteil der gestreckten AWOL Geo. Damit gehen einfach keine Wheelies mehr. Beim Pompetamine hat man ja quasi schon auf dem Drehpunkt gesessen. Merkt man auch beim freihändig fahren. Man rutscht tendenziell im Sattel nach vorn.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Februar 2015)

Das awol hat vergleichsweise lange Kettenstreben. Das allein kann schon nen spürbaren Unterschied machen. Auch hat dein alter Rahmen etwas klein für dich ausgesehen.


----------



## pefro (17. Februar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Na zu lang oder kurz kann man ja immernoch über die vorbaulänge korrigieren. ..



Prinzipiell hast Du sicher recht - aber an dem Punkt kommt die recht spezielle Geo des AWOL ins Spiel: Das AWOL hat von Haus aus ein sehr langes OR für Drop Bar und wird ohnehin schon mit kurzen Vorbauten ausgeliefert. Wenn Du nun beim L hergehst und die vielleicht fehlenden 3cm mit einem Vorbau ausgleichen willst, liegst Du bei einem 40er Vorbau. Das ist dann schon verdammt kurz und das Hebelverhältnis sicher nicht mehr ideal.

Specialized liefert seine Allerwelts Rennräder in 6 Rahmengrößen aus, vielleicht überlegt man sich ja beim AWOL auch noch 2 einzuführen, die Bikes scheinen ja recht gut anzukommen.


----------



## DonUschi (17. Februar 2015)

@pefro :
Das Gefühl habe ich jetzt nicht. Als ich das Rad einer dem Thema fremden gezeigt habe meinte sie das sähe aus wie ein 300€ Rad. xD
Ich glaube die Zahl der AWOLs und Framesets ist ziemlich klein. Hier haben wir halt ne kleine Häufung, aber auch das entsprechende Publikum dafür.

@BigJohn :
Genau so ist es und das wusste ich auch schon vorher. Hab ich bei der Probefahrt gleich gemerkt. Für solche Spielereien wäre aber auch ein sehr steifes Hardtail wohl besser geeignet.


----------



## pefro (17. Februar 2015)

@DonUschi 
Also ich hab die letzten Wochen ja recht viel mit Händlern und die mit Specialized telefoniert. Die Framesets sind bereits jetzt für 2015 komplett ausverkauft und bei den Bikes sieht es nicht viel besser aus.

Da werden sicher noch einige im Laufe des Jahres ein langes Gesicht machen, Specialized hingegen wirds freuen.


----------



## DonUschi (17. Februar 2015)

@pefro : Eben weil es nur ne kleine Stückzahl gibt und fast nur das bestellt wurde was auch Kunden geordert hatten. Es wurde quasi kein einziges Frameset auf Lager bestellt und jeder Händler hat ne Handvoll kompletträder bekommen.


----------



## cyron (17. Februar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Unscharf weil Fokus daneben aber die Endform lässt sich schon erkennen und überzeugt mich voll und ganz. [...]



Schönes Rad, das kommt meinem Plan schon ziemlich nahe.
Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Ist das eine Sugino Kurbel und wenn ja welche mit welchem Lager kombiniert?
Ich meine die Alfine 8 hat die gleiche Kettenlinie wie die 11er, und ich suche nach wie vor nach der richtigen Kurbel um mal auf Riemen umbauen zu können. Sie sollte ein ordentliches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben - das Rad wird schon teuer genug. 
Liege ich da mit Sram S300 (41mm) und Alfine(41,7mm) richtig, lässt sich das ggf. zurecht spacern?

Danke schonmal und viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonUschi (17. Februar 2015)

Danke und das ist ein XL mit Sugino RD Messenger. Wie breit das Vierkantlager ist weiß ich leider nicht mehr.

Von der Kettenlinie passt es auf der Innenseite der Kurbel montiert mit Rockring aussen perfekt von der Linie auf die Alfine 8. Das hat ja noch ein gekröpftes Ritzel. Was den Riemenantrieb angeht hab ich zu viel negatives gelesen zu Rahmenungenauigkeiten und dass man sich dann entscheiden muss ob das Hinterrad schief läuft oder der Belt irgendwo an die Kante gedrückt wird und ungleichmäßig belastet word. So fein sind industriell hergestellte Rahmen wohl nicht. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob du einfach so ein Belt-Kettenrad auf die Kurbel bekommst.


----------



## harald_legner (17. Februar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Was den Riemenantrieb angeht hab ich zu viel negatives gelesen zu Rahmenungenauigkeiten und dass man sich dann entscheiden muss ob das Hinterrad schief läuft oder der Belt irgendwo an die Kante gedrückt wird und ungleichmäßig belastet word. So fein sind industriell hergestellte Rahmen wohl nicht. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob du einfach so ein Belt-Kettenrad auf die Kurbel bekommst.


Damit du auch etwas anderes zu lesen bekommst: Ich habe mittlerweile 3 Räder von 3 Herstellern mit Riemen in Gebrauch (gehabt). Keins der Räder hat wegen des Riemens ein schief laufendes Rad. Ebenso wird auch keiner der Riemen irgendwo an Kanten gedrückt und ungleichmässig belastet. 
Der Riemen ist breiter als eine kette, deshalb braucht die Riemenscheibe mehr Abstand zur Kettenstrebe als ein herkömmliches Kettenblatt. Unter Umständen muss man dann eben eine veränderte Übersetzung wählen.


----------



## pizpalue (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Hat noch mal jemand einen Tipp zum Wechsel des Schaltauges? Das Schaltauge liegt dem Rahmenset ja bei. Eigentlich kein Thema, aber die Schraube an dem das Schaltauge befestigt wird dreht sich mit dem Gewinde und löst sich nicht. Muss dieses drehbare Gewinde von der Nabenseite mit einem Schraubendreher (?) gehalten werden.


----------



## DonUschi (17. Februar 2015)

Ja, riesen Schlitzschraubendreher hilft.

Bei mir hats ne Nuss getan weil ich son Monsterteil nicht hatte.


----------



## cyron (18. Februar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Danke und das ist ein XL mit Sugino RD Messenger. Wie breit das Vierkantlager ist weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
> 
> Von der Kettenlinie passt es auf der Innenseite der Kurbel montiert mit Rockring aussen perfekt von der Linie auf die Alfine 8. Das hat ja noch ein gekröpftes Ritzel. Was den Riemenantrieb angeht hab ich zu viel negatives gelesen zu Rahmenungenauigkeiten und dass man sich dann entscheiden muss ob das Hinterrad schief läuft oder der Belt irgendwo an die Kante gedrückt wird und ungleichmäßig belastet word. So fein sind industriell hergestellte Rahmen wohl nicht. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob du einfach so ein Belt-Kettenrad auf die Kurbel bekommst.





harald_legner schrieb:


> Damit du auch etwas anderes zu lesen bekommst: Ich habe mittlerweile 3 Räder von 3 Herstellern mit Riemen in Gebrauch (gehabt). Keins der Räder hat wegen des Riemens ein schief laufendes Rad. Ebenso wird auch keiner der Riemen irgendwo an Kanten gedrückt und ungleichmässig belastet.
> Der Riemen ist breiter als eine kette, deshalb braucht die Riemenscheibe mehr Abstand zur Kettenstrebe als ein herkömmliches Kettenblatt. Unter Umständen muss man dann eben eine veränderte Übersetzung wählen.




Vielen Dank, das hilft mir schonmal weiter.
Dass es mit Riemen auch Probleme geben kann habe ich auch schon mal gelesen. Mit Center Track sollte es etwas unproblematischer werden. Ich finde die Vorstellung ohne Kettenfett zu fahren aber schon gut, von der Optik ganz zu schweigen .  Ich denke für die Umrüstung würde ich mich dann an meinen Händler wenden der sowohl das Awol als auch Riemen-Räder verkauft. Aber auch wenn es vielleicht erstmal eine Kette wird, würde ich die Kettenlinie gerne schonmal möglichst passend haben.

Ein Laufrad mit Alfine 11 ist nun in Arbeit, habe da ein spitzen-Angebot entdeckt, vielleicht ist das ja für noch wen interessant:

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10916
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13309


----------



## blaubaer (18. Februar 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hat noch mal jemand einen Tipp zum Wechsel des Schaltauges? Das Schaltauge liegt dem Rahmenset ja bei. Eigentlich kein Thema, aber die Schraube an dem das Schaltauge befestigt wird dreht sich mit dem Gewinde und löst sich nicht. Muss dieses drehbare Gewinde von der Nabenseite mit einem Schraubendreher (?) gehalten werden.



Das Schrauben System ist das gleiche wie bei den Kettenblätter, somit hilft einem so ein Werkzeug   (*TL-FC21*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonUschi (19. Februar 2015)

Hat irgendwer hier die Tubus Duo montiert? Bei mir passen sie nicht einfach so.

Nach ein bisschen biegen hab ich sie dran aber mit direktem Kontakt zur Gabel was sicher Scheuerstellen geben wird.

Gestern Abend habe ich die STIs nochmal feiner ausgerichtet, das Lenkerband neu Gewickelt und dabei wohl auch meine Technik zumindest fast Perfektioniert im fünften Anlauf. Jetzt sieht es gut und gleichmäßig aus und passt an allen Enden. =) Sattel nachgezogen. Bremse und Schaltung fein justiert. Da macht das Fahren auch schon deutlich mehr Spaß. Jetzt klappert und schleift nichts mehr und ich kann wieder alle acht Gänge durchschalten. Beim letzten Mal hab ich das noch den Fahrradladen um die Ecke machen lassen. Je mehr ich daran selber mache vermisse ich aber auch einen vernünftigen Fahrradständer.

Ob ich auf langer Fahrt mit den Dropbar klar komme muss sich noch ergeben. Mir ist als würde meine Hände recht schnell anfangen zu kribbeln. Ist halt doch was andres als Ergogriffe auf ner Mustachebar. Da wird die Last gleichmäßiger verteilt.


----------



## pefro (19. Februar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> @pefro : Eben weil es nur ne kleine Stückzahl gibt und fast nur das bestellt wurde was auch Kunden geordert hatten. Es wurde quasi kein einziges Frameset auf Lager bestellt und jeder Händler hat ne Handvoll kompletträder bekommen.



Woher weisst Du denn, wieviel AWOLs produziert wurden? 

Der Rest trifft vielleicht auf Deinen Händler zu - bei anderen sieht das allerdings komplett anders aus.


----------



## DonUschi (19. Februar 2015)

Das war so mein Gefühl aus den Gesprächen mit den Händlern. Ich hab es natürlich bei so einigen versucht nachdem nichtmal der Concept Store um die Ecke die Teile in Vielfalt zur Auswahl da stehen hatte. Genau zwei Fahrräder und ich glaub 5-10 bestellte Rahmen. Fand ich für so n großen Laden nicht viel. Aber als Hamburger fühl ich mich natürlich auch als repräsentativ und als echter Mittelpunkt von Deutschland. xD


----------



## pefro (19. Februar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> ...Aber als Hamburger fühl ich mich natürlich auch als repräsentativ und als echter Mittelpunkt von Deutschland. xD



Ach deswegen 

Nein, aber selbst wenn nur eine kleine Menge produziert wurde (sicher liegt die Anzahl von AWOLs unter den Volumen Modellen), ist es ja schon ein Zeichen, wenn bereits im Laufe des Februars alles ausverkauft ist. Na mal abwarten, vielleicht tut sich ja für nächstes Jahr was. Eine Rohloff Variante werden wir ja wahrscheinlich zu Gesicht bekommen...


----------



## DonUschi (20. Februar 2015)

Die Post hat wieder Geschenke gebracht. =)


----------



## harald_legner (20. Februar 2015)

Haha, wir werden uns am Klingelton an der Alster erkennen!


----------



## DonUschi (20. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist nichtmal mehr ein AWOL mit ner Spurcycle Unique? xD


----------



## Mythilos (20. Februar 2015)

könnt ihr mir bitte per PN schicken, wo ihr bestellt habt?


----------



## harald_legner (20. Februar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nichtmal mehr ein AWOL mit ner Spurcycle Unique? xD


Jetzt nicht mehr, du Nachmacher! ;-)


----------



## Philsen82 (20. Februar 2015)

Also falls noch jemand ein Awol sucht...es gibt tatsächlich noch welche. Ich habe heute noch ein L Comp im Concept Store bekommen. Ein Elite in L haben sie auch noch. Beides war auf Lager. 

Hab mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, sehr schöne und interessante Räder. Gibt es inzwischen eine definitiv Empfehlung für Schutzbleche? Am besten welche die ohne großes Basteln passen. 

Und hat schon jemand ein AWOL mit Belt drive aufgebaut / gesehen? Das wäre so mein Endziel. Alfine + Belt, schöne leise und Wartungsarm. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (20. Februar 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr, du Nachmacher! ;-)


Schon lange nicht


----------



## hellmono (20. Februar 2015)

Verdammt, dann muss ich mir doch eine andere Klingel bestellt. 




Philsen82 schrieb:


> Und hat schon jemand ein AWOL mit Belt drive aufgebaut / gesehen? Das wäre so mein Endziel. Alfine + Belt, schöne leise und Wartungsarm.



Das Transcontinental ab Werk. Sowie einige Räder von Eric Nohlin von Specialized. Einfach mal den Tumblr Blog von den Jungs durchforsten.


----------



## cyron (20. Februar 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Und hat schon jemand ein AWOL mit Belt drive aufgebaut / gesehen? Das wäre so mein Endziel. Alfine + Belt, schöne leise und Wartungsarm.
> Grüße



Hier gibts ne ganze Menge Bilder vom Awol, unter anderem Detailfotos von den transcontinental race bikes mit Riemen.
http://www.thaimtb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=587&t=806078

Von mir kommen auch bald welche mit Alfine, denke es wird ende März fertig sein. Eventuell erst mit einer Kette - früher oder später aber mit Riemen.


----------



## DonUschi (21. Februar 2015)

Mythilos schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir bitte per PN schicken, wo ihr bestellt habt?



Glückstrteffer auf EBay von einer aus Frankreich die zwei bestellt hatte und doch nur eine brauchte. =)

Ansonsten hilft nur warten, dass Schindelhauer wieder eine Charge reinbekommt.


----------



## DonUschi (21. Februar 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, sehr schöne und interessante Räder. Gibt es inzwischen eine definitiv Empfehlung für Schutzbleche? Am besten welche die ohne großes Basteln passen.



Für 35er evtl. bald Velo Orange Noir. Für 45er hilft wahrscheinlich nur Curana C-Lite. Blanke Chrom oder Stahlbleche sehen am AWOL denke ich unpassend aus.


----------



## nonamenic (21. Februar 2015)

Die Klingeln kannst auch direkt in den Usa bestellen  und mit Kreditkarte zahlen. Kommt halt noch Versand dazu und evtl Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Ich habe sie mir an eine US-Adresse liefern und von einem Freund mitbringen lassen.


----------



## TVMBison (21. Februar 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> na ja, ein Dropbar ist in der Regel einfach schmaler als ein Flatbar - würde ich mal behaupten


und wenn du doch in den radständer musst und der typ neben dir reisst sein rad mit flatbar raus-sieht deines hinterher so aus


----------



## Philsen82 (21. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Infos. 

Hatte eigentlich schon jemand Probleme mit seinen dropouts? Hab irgendwo in einem anderen forum gelesen dass sie gerne mal verrutschen und dann das Rad schief steht? Hatte bei meinem letzten Rad auch die horizontalen ausfallenden und mir ist bei ruppiger Strecke 2 mal das Hinterrad verrutscht. Stand dann schief im Rahmen und ich wäre beinahe abgeflogen. 

Wäre für mich ein ko Kriterium, bzw würde ich dann ggf doch eher zum Elite greifen ohne die speziellen ausfallenden.


----------



## nonamenic (21. Februar 2015)

Bei mir sind die Dropouts tatsächlich verrutscht. Lag aber daran, dass ich sie nicht richtig festgezogen hatte und die Konterschrauben falsch standen. Aber das Hinterrad dann gerade zu bekommen, war eine lange Geschichte. Kam noch dazu, dass ich das Rad richtig für die Schutzbleche positionieren wollte. Passt aber immer noch nicht ganz. Der Bogen des Schutzbleches stimmt nicht 100%ig mit der Radposition überein. 
Dabei habe ich die Schrauben der Dropouts etwas verhunzt. Obwohl mein Werkzeug eigentlich schon nicht schlecht ist. Bin allerdings auch nicht gerade der Profischrauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (21. Februar 2015)

Argh, das klingt aber nicht so gut  wenn andere ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben muss ich mir das mit dem Comp nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen :/


----------



## Rommos (21. Februar 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Glückstrteffer auf EBay von einer aus Frankreich die zwei bestellt hatte und doch nur eine brauchte. =)
> 
> Ansonsten hilft nur warten, dass Schindelhauer wieder eine Charge reinbekommt.





nonamenic schrieb:


> Die Klingeln kannst auch direkt in den Usa bestellen  und mit Kreditkarte zahlen. Kommt halt noch Versand dazu und evtl Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. Ich habe sie mir an eine US-Adresse liefern und von einem Freund mitbringen lassen.



Also ich hab 2 direkt beim Hersteller geordert, war dann in etwa der Dollarpreis in € inkl. Zoll usw. - einiges günstiger als Schindelhauer...


----------



## cyron (21. Februar 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Hatte bei meinem letzten Rad auch die horizontalen ausfallenden .



Mir ist klar wie die Einstellung funktioniert, aber hat das Awol nicht eigentlich ein vertikales Ausfallende? Genauer gefragt: Für die Alfine brauche ich das Kleinteileset für vertikale Ausfallenden - richtig?


----------



## wowbagger (22. Februar 2015)

Wieso per PN? Das würde mich auch interessieren...
Mein AWOL ist auch da, dummerweise hab ich die Schulter zerstört, dauert jetzt noch etwas bis ich draufsitzen darf.
Edit: habe mittlerweile gelesen wo die Spurcycle Bell her ist...


----------



## DonUschi (22. Februar 2015)

cyron schrieb:


> Mir ist klar wie die Einstellung funktioniert, aber hat das Awol nicht eigentlich ein vertikales Ausfallende? Genauer gefragt: Für die Alfine brauche ich das Kleinteileset für vertikale Ausfallenden - richtig?



Korrekt.


----------



## cyron (23. Februar 2015)

Danke, dann kann ich ja bald die nächste Bestellung rausschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hpn (26. Februar 2015)

Holla,

mal wieder ein Bild...





Grüße

Martin


----------



## talybont (26. Februar 2015)

sieht toll aus, nur eine schwarze Kurbel dürfte es noch sein. Oder gleich silberne Anbauteile.

Frage: wie breit baut der Fatboy???


----------



## nonamenic (26. Februar 2015)

@hpn: Hallo Martin, sieht toll aus. Irgendwie sehen die Bluemels bei dir besser aus als bei mir. Kannst mal eine Nahaufnahme vom Ausfallende machen? Habe da selber keine Position gefunden damit die Schutzbleche richtig rund sitzen. Das vordere Teil habe ich noch gar nicht montiert.
Wo hast Du den Schutzblechdraht vorne sitzen? Zwischen Tubus und Gabel oder innen an der Gabel? 
Danke schon mal.
Gruß Chris


----------



## hpn (26. Februar 2015)

Holla,

das vordere Blech ist an der Innenseite der Gabel verschraubt. Hinten ist das Schutzblech am beweglichen Ausfallende verschraubt, der Tubus am Rahmen. Der Fatboy ist auf der Mavic A719 42mm breit.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## talybont (26. Februar 2015)

Danke!
42 mm gehen mit Anlauf noch unter die Longboards.
Gewogen hasst Du sie nicht, oder?


----------



## RayRide (26. Februar 2015)

Hello, nur angemeldet hier wegen dem Specialized Awol.Ein mal Probe gefahren und schon war ich infiziert vom Awol Virus.
Habe noch einem Rahmen in "L "
Ergattern können. Nun beginnt der Aufbau. Übrigens nette Seite hier und viel Info über das Awol!!


Es wird als reines Reiserad genutzt werden.die ersten Probleme gab es schon.... Musste am Schaltauge die Feile ansetzten damit die XT Nabe sauber in die Aufnahme passt.... specialized ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war...


----------



## blaubaer (26. Februar 2015)

ich glaub ich habe einen Brooks Fetish  




Awol at Dino by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr

achja diese Grossen Stapfen gehören einem Dino


----------



## cyron (28. Februar 2015)

Lenker und Sattel sind aus dem Keller und werden noch getauscht. Aber wenn ich das so sehe kann ich mir doch ganz gut vorstellen einen geraden Lenker statt einem Rennlenker zu montieren. Zugunsten von vernünftigen Bremsen...


----------



## nonamenic (1. März 2015)

@cyron: ich habe den Metropolis von FSA auch schon im Keller liegen und spiele mit dem Gedanken eines Nicht-Rennlenkers. Die SLX-Bremsen vom MTB bremsen einfach so viel besser als die BB7.
Außerdem gibt es hier jetzt schon einige wirklich schöne Awols ohne Rennbügel....


----------



## cyron (1. März 2015)

Ich hab bisher keine Erfahrung mit den mechanischen BB7 gemacht, aber die positiven Meinungen kommen meist eher von Leuten die von Felgenbremsen wechseln. Mit günstigen Öldruck Scheiben wie zB Elixir 3 können die wohl nicht mithalten.
Falls es ein gerader Lenker wird dann eher etwas in Richtung Syntace Vector, also flach und mit 12° backsweep. Ich meine von Ritchey gibts da auch noch was preiswerteres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (1. März 2015)

Ich frag mich wofür an dem Rad mehr Bremskraft als die einer BB7 notwendig sein soll. 

Bin von Gustl bis Avid und Shimano viel gefahren, aber eher blockiert am AWOL das HR als dass die bremsleistung nicht ausreicht.

Mit ist da auch die Sorglosigkeit eines Bremszugs lieber, als Probleme mit dem DOT aus hydraulischen Bremse...


----------



## TomR. (1. März 2015)

"die Sorglosigkeit eines Bremszuges"? Hm...15 Jahre hydraulische Magura ohne Wartung nenne ich sorglos, wo sollten denn bei einer hydraulischen, verlustfreien Kraftübertragung die Probleme stecken?...und es gibt auch hydraulische Bremsen ohne DOT!


----------



## cyron (1. März 2015)

Wenn die mechanische BB7 auch eine gute Leistung hat - umso besser. Eine Öldruck Bremse brauchte bei mir bisher aber auch keine nennenswerte Wartung.

Was den Lenker angeht: Ich würde gerne die Griffmöglichkeiten und Optik vom Rennlenker haben. Die Brems/Schalt Methode der Sti's sagt mir allerdings nicht so zu. Falls es ein normaler Lenker wird - dann logischerweise auch mit Öldruckbremsen, wieso auch nicht.


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2015)

TomR. schrieb:


> "die Sorglosigkeit eines Bremszuges"? Hm...15 Jahre hydraulische Magura ohne Wartung nenne ich sorglos, wo sollten denn bei einer hydraulischen, verlustfreien Kraftübertragung die Probleme stecken?...und es gibt auch hydraulische Bremsen ohne DOT!



Ich hatte noch keine Magura, okay. Aber auch die Bremsen mit Mineralöl muss man entlüften. Einen Zug wechsel ich in 5min. Und das bei mir in der Werkstatt, oder auch unterwegs irgendwo im Nirgendwo.

Am MTB würde ich eine BB7 sicher auch nicht fahren wollen, keine Frage. Aber für das AWOL und v.a. den Einsatzzweck reicht die Bremse mMn mehr als aus. Heißt natürlich nicht, dass man nicht auch anderer Meinung sein kann.


----------



## TomR. (1. März 2015)

weißt, du wenn man keinerlei Erfahrung hat, dann sollte man auch nicht so rumposaunen...eine hydraulische Anlage muss ich nur entlüften, wenn das System eine Macke hat - sprich ein Riss in der Leitung, Defekt am Bremshebel etc. ...das kommt soooo selten vor. Ich habe 15 Jahre eine Magura an einem Rad gehabt, gut, die letzen 5 Jahre stand es herum...aber da musste nichts entlüftet werder, war nach der Zeit noch eben so gut wie bei der Montage...Wartungsfrei sozusagen. Ich habe übrigens schon in meinem Schlafzimmer eine Magura entlüftet und eingestellt...dafür braucht man also nicht unbedingt ne Werkstatt. Alles was man braucht gibt es in der Apotheke und dem Baumarkt...so what!?

Klar, wenn ich auf Weltreise gehe und fern ab jeder Zivilisation bin, dann würde ich wohl auch auf einen Zug setzen...den kann man einfach einstecken/mitnehmen. Entlüftungskit. Leitung und Öl sind da evtl. etwas schwerer...wenn man es aber ein paar Mal gemacht hat auch von der Anwendung keine große Herausforderung. Also, bitte nicht die hydraulischen Teile schlecht machen, wenn du sie selbst noch nicht gefahren bist...


----------



## talybont (1. März 2015)

eine gut eingestellte Shimano-Hydraulik funktioniert auch ohne permanentes entlüften. Einfach mal 15 Minuten Zeit bei der Montage nehmen, Luft raus und gut für die nächsten Jahre.
Mit Avid und Formula geht das nicht so einfach.
Bei Magura kann ich nicht mitreden, kenne da nur die HS 33, und die ist auch absolut sorglos!
Zzüge verschleißen auch, können reißen und spleißen, Dosierbarkeit ist schlechter,.....


----------



## DonUschi (1. März 2015)

Ich würd ja gern mal die neue 785er mit der Alfine 11 am Dropbar probe fahren...das ist bestimmt ne geile Kombi.

Ich bin von der BB7 jetzt nicht SOOO begeitert. Sie ist bestenfalls gut. Jetzt mit den Versa8 STIs reicht es vorn nichtmal für n Stoppie oder zum Blockieren. Das war mit den AVID Hebeln wenigstens noch im Ansatz möglich. Und schleifen tut der Kram auch ständig. Funktional nicht dramatisch aber mich stört jedes Geräusch.


----------



## nonamenic (1. März 2015)

Die Bremsleistung einer BB7 reicht sicherlich aus. Aber eine SLX welche ich seit ca. 7000 km ohne Entlüften am MTB fahre bremst einfach leichter. Damit meine ich die Handkraft. Wie beim Auto: klar kann man ohne Sevolenkung einen Kleinwagen einparken. Aber leichter geht es eben mit Servo. Jeder wie er will. 
Ich fahre jetzt erstmal Ende März mit BB7 und Rennlenker mit meinem Awol von Stuttgart nach Berlin. Wenn das mein Hintern mitmacht und sich alles am Rad bewährt, bleibt vielleicht auch alles wie es ist.


----------



## ONE78 (1. März 2015)

Also die bb7 ist eine verdammt gute bremse! Am bestem mit v-brakehebeln. Inzwischen funktioniert die roadversion mit den doubletab am fargo aber auch sehr gut, so gut das ich den umbau auf den doppelmoppel immer wieder vor mir her schiebe. Die einzige schwäche der bb7 ist mMn die handkraft bzw der druckpunkt (und das man den belag manuell nachstellen muss).
Ich fahre zum vergleich die 785 und ne hylex an meinen crossern. Die sind deutlich leichtgängiger und haben einen richtigen (unveränderlichen) druckpunkt, aber die reine bremskraft istauch nicht wesentlich höher. Wenn man eine gute kombi aus belägen, scheiben und kompressionsteifen zügen hat, merkt man den unterschied nicht!
wenn ich etwas einfaches, gut funktionierendes system will, das man fast an jedem ort der welt repariert bekommt, würde ich immer die bb7 nehmen. Wenn man das best funktionierende system will, nimmt man eine moderne hydro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonUschi (4. März 2015)

cyron schrieb:


> Lenker und Sattel sind aus dem Keller und werden noch getauscht. Aber wenn ich das so sehe kann ich mir doch ganz gut vorstellen einen geraden Lenker statt einem Rennlenker zu montieren. Zugunsten von vernünftigen Bremsen...
> Anhang anzeigen 364452 Anhang anzeigen 364453 Anhang anzeigen 364454 Anhang anzeigen 364455



Ich trottel, da guck ich mir gerade deine Bilder an auf der Suche nach einem Pedalen-Post von mir und sehe das man den Schnellspanner auch einfach andersrum reinstecken kann. Und ich frickel mir immer ein ab mit dem Teil auf Bremsseite mit montiertem Lowrider. ^^

Das AWOL hat nun einen 0.9 Status erreich. Die Bleche sind endlich dran und ich habe tatsächlich noch für alles schwarze Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben und vor allem einen Bremsbolzen in Titan eloxiert gefunden. Gar nicht so einfach sag ich euch! Dazu noch nen Abstandhalter fürs hintere Bleche für die tretlagernahe Befestigung. Bilder gibts später. Jetzt tausche ich diesen Monat noch den Dropbar gegen einen Cowbell aus sobald der nach über nem Monat Lieferzeit mal ankommt und tausche das Band noch gegen ein Brooks. Dann ist es 1.0. =)

Das Thema Lenker bleibt dann wahrscheinlich noch offen und ich muss Dropbar einfach mal ne Weile ausprobiere bevor ich mich dann final entscheide. Als weiteren Bastelspaß hab ich auch schon ernsthaft über Di2 nachgedacht und hydraulische Bremsen. Ein filigraneres Kettenblatt. Aber alles nichtmal sekundär.

Ganz akut ist noch die Pedalfrage. Mittlerweile bin ich von Click wieder weg. Das werde ich einfach nicht aktiv nutzen und nur ums zu haben...:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/301285362207?lpid=106&chn=ps
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Xpedo...eqrecqid=fa6388b0-c265-11e4-94e4-448a5b2c393f

Die beiden hab ich in der engeren Auswahl. Alle Plattformpedale die ich mir im RL angesehen habe sind mir zu klobig massiv.

Das hier ist auch noch schön schlicht aber ich glaube einfach das Gummi im Alltag besser hält und praktischer ist als Tatzen.
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Xpedo-MTB-Trekking-Pedal-Traverse-XCF1AC-Pedal-Schwarz


----------



## cyron (4. März 2015)

Ich find die Xpedo traverse 9 ganz passend!


----------



## Philsen82 (5. März 2015)

Nachdem ich heute morgen 30 Händler durchtelefoniert habe...das vermutlich letzte XL Comp Framset in Bayern...

Und hat noch jemand interesse an einem Satz originale AWOL Elite schutzbleche? Der Shop hatte 2 Sätze von AWOL abgebaut, da die Kunden anderen Wünsche hatten. Einen habe ich, einer liegt noch da.


----------



## wowbagger (6. März 2015)

Na dann will ich auch mal:











Fragt aber bitte nicht wie es sich fährt....hab Zwangspause


----------



## DonUschi (6. März 2015)

Hat für mich so ein bisschen was von Survival Monster. xD Cool.

Die STI's will ich auch. ^^


----------



## blaubaer (6. März 2015)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> ...
> 
> Fragt aber bitte nicht wie es sich fährt....hab Zwangspause


 
 

hast du ein paar Infos zum Aufbau ?
Reifen ? Laufräder & Grösse ?? Übersetzung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (6. März 2015)

Infos zum Aufbau:
AWOL Comp Frameset in M
Komplette 105er Ausstattung mit vollhydraulischen DB
Übersetzung: Vorne 50/34 hinten 11/32 (2x11)
Lenker: Salsa Woodchipper
Pedale: Shimano PD-A530
Laufräder: Mavic CrossOne (breite außen:25mm) 
Reifen: MAXXIS Wormdrive 700x42 faltbar (Breite auf Felge: 41mm)
Brooks Cambium C17 und Brooks Lenkerband
Gewicht: ?
Vorhaben: Spass


----------



## talybont (6. März 2015)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> Fragt aber bitte nicht wie es sich fährt....hab Zwangspause



Ich darf aber fragen, ob Falt- oder Drahtreifen, oder?  Und natürlich, wie breit die bauen.


----------



## Horrorcollie (6. März 2015)

Hi,
schöner Fred... bin drauf und dran mir das Elite zu holen. Bei der Größe bin ich mir leider unsicher. Ich messe 182cm bei 84cm Schrittlänge.
Ratet ihr mir eher zum M oder zum L?
Das M konnte ich heute (im Laden, also nur 10 Meter vor und zurück...) probefahren. War nicht so RICHTIG aussagekräftig diese "Fahrt", aber der Rahmen fühlte sich doch ziemlich kompakt an, ich war etwas überrascht. Die L war leider nicht verfügbar zum Ausprobieren...
Grüße, Simon


----------



## hellmono (6. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Und hat noch jemand interesse an einem Satz originale AWOL Elite schutzbleche? Der Shop hatte 2 Sätze von AWOL abgebaut, da die Kunden anderen Wünsche hatten. Einen habe ich, einer liegt noch da.



Danke noch mal für den Tipp.


----------



## Rommos (6. März 2015)

Servus

hoffe, ich werde nicht gelyncht, aber ob der Liefersituation des AWOL ist vielleicht das hier eine Alternative für manchen??


----------



## Schnipp (6. März 2015)

Für Nabenschaltung ja, aber Kettenschaltung ist nicht, zumindest sehe ich keine Schaltwerkaufnahme.
Alternative Stahlrahmen gibt es bestimmt einige...


----------



## wowbagger (6. März 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich darf aber fragen, ob Falt- oder Drahtreifen, oder?  Und natürlich, wie breit die bauen.


Habs in die Infos zum Aufbau einfließen lassen!

@ Horrorcollie: ich bin 1,78 und würde dir raten irgendwo noch ein L Probe zu fahren!


----------



## Philsen82 (6. März 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Danke noch mal für den Tipp.


Hast du sie bekommen?


----------



## nonamenic (6. März 2015)

@Horrorcollie : würde Dir auch empfehlen erstmal ein L zur Probe zu fahren. Bin 1,78 mit einer 83er Schrittlänge. Fahre aktuell einen 90er Vorbau mit 10 Grad nach oben und die gekröpfte Original-Stütze. Bin immer noch nicht sicher ob es so zu 100% passt. 
Gruß Chris

@Rommos: das Veloheld gefällt


----------



## pefro (6. März 2015)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Für Nabenschaltung ja, aber Kettenschaltung ist nicht, zumindest sehe ich keine Schaltwerkaufnahme.
> Alternative Stahlrahmen gibt es bestimmt einige...



Kettenschaltung geht schon beim Veloheld - durch Wechsel des Schaltauges.

Alternative Stahlrahmen zum AWOL gibts nicht viele, wenn man wirklich das gesamte Paket will (29" & Kette & Nabe & Riemen & Schutzbleche & Gepäckträger & Dicke Reifen & Disc). Da fällt mir eigentl. nur noch das Fargo ein, welches deutlich teurer und ebenfalls schlecht lieferbar ist. 

In Alu gibts jetzt von Trek neu noch das 920:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (6. März 2015)

@Horrorcollie : würde Dir auch empfehlen erstmal ein L zur Probe zu fahren. Bin 1,78 mit einer 83er Schrittlänge. Fahre aktuell einen 90er Vorbau mit 10 Grad nach oben und die gekröpfte Original-Stütze. Bin immer noch nicht sicher ob es so zu 100% passt. 
Gruß Chris

@Rommos: das Veloheld gefällt


----------



## ONE78 (6. März 2015)

Der kann eigentlich auch alles was das awol kann
http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/wolverine


----------



## pefro (6. März 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Der kann eigentlich auch alles was das awol kann
> http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/wolverine



Finde ich jetzt nicht so wirklich:

Clearance for 700x45c - wäre mir zu wenig
425mm Chainstay - wäre mir zu kurz

Ausserdem hat das Wolferine mit dem deutlich kürzeren Steuerrohr schon einen anderen Ansatz bei der Geometrie.

Aber @harald_legner  hier fährt glaube ich beide, der sollte Dir helfen können.

Was noch gut werden könnte ist das neue VeloOrange, wenns denn irgendwann mal kommt...


----------



## ONE78 (6. März 2015)

Ja diese lächerlich kurzen steuerrohr verstehe ich auch nicht, wie bei surly 
aber sonst fetzt das ding schon, ich steh ja auf kurze streben und man kann die ja auch in der langen position fahren. Und 45c zu 50c sind auch nicht so der riesen unterschied. Das fargo ist mMn schon wieder mehr mtb, bei mir passt vorn sogar der 29+ knard! Aber leider geht da kein riemen...


----------



## DonUschi (7. März 2015)

Ein paar neue Eindrücke mit Schutzblech. Sind wirklich hübsch die Teile. Bin immer noch ganz begeistert. Nur etwas traurig, weil ich die Fatboys definitiv nur noch im Sommer bei trockenheit ganz ohne Schutzbleche nutzen kann. Denn Blümels oder Curana kommen jetzt definitiv nicht mehr in Frage. Das Bessere ist des Guten Freind. ^^

























Das letzte Foto mit Lampe zeigt warum ich über Supernovas nachdenke. ^^


----------



## cyron (7. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Das letzte Foto mit Lampe zeigt warum ich über Supernovas nachdenke. ^^



Muss auch garnicht mal so teuer sein:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...t-StVZO-Zulassung-Werkstattverpackung-p41813/


----------



## DonUschi (7. März 2015)

Aber dann brauch ich noch den Dynamo. Muss umspeichen lassen. Das bedeutet eigentlich auch neue Speichen. Und eigentlich ist die kleine uninteressant weil sie kein Standlicht hat. Und für hinten muss dann auch noch eine...

Dann sind es doch wieder 200-300€


----------



## harald_legner (7. März 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nicht so wirklich:
> 
> Clearance for 700x45c - wäre mir zu wenig
> 425mm Chainstay - wäre mir zu kurz
> ...



Oh, da kennt jemand meinen Fuhrpark. 

Ja, ich habe ein Wolverine und ein AWOL. Ich nutze beide Räder aber sehr unterschiedlich, das AWOL als Alltagsrad mit der Option auf längere Straßentouren mit Gepäck, das Wolverine als Singlespeed-Monstercrosser für nicht ganz so lange Offroadtouren oder als Winterrad mit Spikes.
Durch das kurze Steuerrohr sitze ich auf dem Wolverine deutlich sportlicher.

Beide sind aber tolle Räder, für mich ersetzt jedoch keins das jeweils andere.


----------



## pefro (7. März 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Oh, da kennt jemand meinen Fuhrpark.



Nicht en Detail - bei der Radsportbegeisterung die Du an den Tag legst möchte ich aus reinem Selbstschutz auch gar nicht wissen, was noch alles im Keller steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (7. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ein paar neue Eindrücke mit Schutzblech. Sind wirklich hübsch die Teile. Bin immer noch ganz begeistert. Nur etwas traurig, weil ich die Fatboys definitiv nur noch im Sommer bei trockenheit ganz ohne Schutzbleche nutzen kann. Denn Blümels oder Curana kommen jetzt definitiv nicht mehr in Frage.



Ist das jetzt schon ein Schutzblechfetischismus wenn man sich die Reifen nach den Blechen aussucht und nicht umgekehrt?


----------



## DonUschi (7. März 2015)

Der Reifen war ja zuerst da der Kojak nur wo ich jetzt mehr Platz habe wollte ich das halt auch mal ausprobieren. Weiß ja noch nicht ob die Fatboy auch so herrlich leicht abollen.

Das Wochenende gehts auch ans Wickeln. Hab den Cowbell heute bekommen.

Irgendwo muss ich auch noch ein paar passende schwarze Unterlegscheiben hernehmen. Ich möchte das vordere Schutzblech noch etwas dichter am Reifen haben.


----------



## harald_legner (7. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Der Reifen war ja zuerst da der Kojak nur wo ich jetzt mehr Platz habe wollte ich das halt auch mal ausprobieren. Weiß ja noch nicht ob die Fatboy auch so herrlich leicht abollen.


Ich finde die Fatboys ziemlich gut, rollen angenehm. Auf 1500km bislang eine Panne. Größter Nachteil bislang: Auf der Roval-Felge sitzt der Reifen sehr stramm - mir graut es schon etwas davor, wenn ich mal unterwegs flicken muss ...
Zudem ist der Reifen ja recht günstig.
Aber: Ich bin noch nie mit einem Kojak gefahren, kann also auch nicht wirklich vergleichen.


----------



## wowbagger (7. März 2015)

Mich hat letztes Jahr dieses Teil angefixt:


----------



## hellmono (7. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Hast du sie bekommen?



Ja, schickt er mir Anfang der Woche zu. 




DonUschi schrieb:


> Aber dann brauch ich noch den Dynamo. Muss umspeichen lassen. Das bedeutet eigentlich auch neue Speichen. Und eigentlich ist die kleine uninteressant weil sie kein Standlicht hat. Und für hinten muss dann auch noch eine...



Selbst umspeichen! Hab ich auch gemacht, und nur noch nachzentrieren lassen. Ist eine schöne Beschäftigung, und ein gutes Gefühl, das Laufrad selbst zu bauen. Die Speichen und Nippel kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## pizpalue (7. März 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1792129?in=user

Habe dann heute auch die erste Tour mit dem neuen Rad gemacht. Weitere Detailbilder mit Erläuterungen unter meinen Bildern.

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1792/1792128-d8w9dr802i3y-image-original.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (7. März 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1792129?in=user
> 
> Habe dann heute auch die erste Tour mit dem neuen Rad gemacht. Weitere Detailbilder mit Erläuterungen unter meinen Bildern.
> 
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1792/1792128-d8w9dr802i3y-image-original.jpg



Schön!  Schade, dass du für den Gepäckträger auf eine Schelle zurückgreifen musstest. Da hat das AWOL schon so viele Ösen und dann ist die blöde Strebe zu kurz ...


----------



## pizpalue (7. März 2015)

Ja, der Träger ist so ein Zwischending für 26 und 28 zoll. Wahrscheinlich schau ich da nach ein paar Tagen aber nicht mehr  auf die Schellen. Wenn's dann doch auf Dauer stört, hab ich schon gedacht, ob ich das von einem Bekannten, der Alu scheißt, verlängern lasse. Der Aufwand lohnt aber nicht wirklich. 

Den Träger fahr ich noch an einem Kildemos Colibri. Der ist total günstig und praktisch, da man die Ablage auch so ohne die Taschen nutzen kann, gefällt mir optisch gut und mit so 350 Gramm ist der ziemlich leicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. März 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> von einem Bekannten, der Alu scheißt


 Beziehungen muss man eben haben! 

Schönes Awol, das hoffentlich nochmal mit besseren Bildern aufwartet!


----------



## ONE78 (7. März 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Oh, da kennt jemand meinen Fuhrpark.
> 
> Ja, ich habe ein Wolverine und ein AWOL. Ich nutze beide Räder aber sehr unterschiedlich, das AWOL als Alltagsrad mit der Option auf längere Straßentouren mit Gepäck, das Wolverine als Singlespeed-Monstercrosser für nicht ganz so lange Offroadtouren oder als Winterrad mit Spikes.
> Durch das kurze Steuerrohr sitze ich auf dem Wolverine deutlich sportlicher.
> ...


Zeig mal bitte dein wolverine.


----------



## shibby68 (7. März 2015)

Bin ich auch für und wo gibt's den Rahmen ?


----------



## harald_legner (7. März 2015)

Hier mal zwei Bilder:
https://instagram.com/p/wBlYBKG8L-/?modal=true
https://instagram.com/p/wBciAdG8Kx/?modal=true
Ich habe den Rahmen Ende August 2014 dort gekauft: http://www.singlespeedshop.com/index.php Er wurde extra für mich bestellt, kurz darauf bekam ich mit, dass der Rahmen auch schon wieder (weltweit) ausverkauft sei. Schon deshalb ist er wohl auch keine gute Alternative zum AWOL ...


----------



## ONE78 (7. März 2015)

Geiles teil! Mit hylex und riemen genau mein ding!
was haste denn für reifen drauf und was geht da noch?


----------



## Horrorcollie (7. März 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @Horrorcollie : würde Dir auch empfehlen erstmal ein L zur Probe zu fahren. Bin 1,78 mit einer 83er Schrittlänge. Fahre aktuell einen 90er Vorbau mit 10 Grad nach oben und die gekröpfte Original-Stütze. Bin immer noch nicht sicher ob es so zu 100% passt.
> Gruß Chris



Danke für die Antwort! Das heißt, selbst dir ist der M Rahmen eher zu knapp??


----------



## harald_legner (7. März 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Geiles teil! Mit hylex und riemen genau mein ding!
> was haste denn für reifen drauf und was geht da noch?


Danke! 
Vorne ist ein WTB Nano in 2,1" montiert, kein Problem, die Gabel hat viel Platz. Hinten probiere ich noch herum, da ist leider nicht ganz so viel Raum. Der fette Nano passte leider gar nicht. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich dann den WTB Nano 40x700er drauf, kein Problem. Da ich es aber auch hinten fetter haben will, habe ich vor einen paar Tagen einen Specialized Renegade 1.95" montiert. Passt gerade so, mal schauen, wie's läuft, wenn mal ordentlich Dreck dazukommt ...


----------



## Horrorcollie (8. März 2015)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Habs in die Infos zum Aufbau einfließen lassen!
> 
> @ Horrorcollie: ich bin 1,78 und würde dir raten irgendwo noch ein L Probe zu fahren!


Danke auch dir! Bei der Probefahrt habe ich den M Rahmen tatsächlich als etwas zu kompakt empfunden. Hoffe, dass ich noch einen Händler finde, der die L zum probieren da hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (8. März 2015)

Horrorcollie schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort! Das heißt, selbst dir ist der M Rahmen eher zu knapp??


....da bin ich eben nicht sicher. Kann natürlich gut sein, dass mir bei Größe L das Oberrohr zu lang wäre.


----------



## pefro (8. März 2015)

Horrorcollie schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort! Das heißt, selbst dir ist der M Rahmen eher zu knapp??




Also ich hab die gleiche Größe und kann Dir nur raten, wirklich probezufahren.

Mir war der L Rahmen - neben der zu geringen Schrittfreiheit - einfach viel zu lang. Das muss man aber selbst ausprobieren. Lesen hilft da nicht viel.

@pizpalue  Welcher Träger ist das denn? Würden vielleicht die extra langen Tubus Streben helfen?


----------



## pizpalue (8. März 2015)

Hallo,
den Modellnamen "Bor Yueh 1939 S" findest du auch mit weiteren Details zu den Komponenten bei meinen Bildern. Bei den Streben hilft nur Schweißen. Aber egal, das Rad macht so ein Spaß !


----------



## pizpalue (10. März 2015)

Falls noch jemand einen nahezu neuen Orginallaufradsatz für das Awol sucht, schaut mal bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen. Da verkauft einer in Kassel einen Satz für 80 €. Das ist doch mal ein fairer Kurs.

Ansonsten wollte ich mich an dieser Stelle auch mal ausdrücklich für die Anregungen und Tipps zum Awol-Aufbau bedanken !!!


----------



## Schmu (13. März 2015)

Hi, ich bin drauf und dran mir ein Awol aufzubauen (wenns sein muss mit ner ordentlichen Wartezeit wegen Verfügbarkeit  )
Nun stellt sich die Frage wegen der Rahmengröße:
Bin selbst 1,89m mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm, jetzt habe ich das Problem wie bei den meisten Rahmen:

Laut sizing guide liege ich mal wieder zwischen XL und L. Gibt es Jemand der ähnliche Maße wie ich hat? Welche Größen fahrt ihr?
Habe nur Angst das bei XL das Oberrohr zu lang ist (hab auch kein Problem mit 60er Vorbau zu fahren wenns denn nicht trotzdem noch zu gestreckt sein soll)
Räder mit (extremer) Überhöhung habe ich genug, möchte das Awol daher mit sehr gemäßigt aufbauen...

Danke schon mal für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Tipps und Antworten...


----------



## BigJohn (13. März 2015)

Also ich fand das L bei 1,93m und 93cm Schrittlänge sehr knapp, der Katzenbuckel lässt grüßen.  Ich habe allerdings recht lange Arme. Da war ein 75mm Vorbau drauf, also wäre es auch noch kürzer gegangen.


----------



## pizpalue (13. März 2015)

Hallo,
1,90 mit Schrittlänge 91 und 7,5cm Vorbau. Das passt für mich optimal. Unter meinen Bildern hast du mal einen Eindruck, wie das aussieht. 

P.S. Gewicht des Rads: 12,4 mit Gepäckträger und Flaschenhalter usw.


----------



## Schmu (13. März 2015)

@pizpalue Sieht nach L aus könnte aber auch XL sein 
Ist mir allerdings schon fast wieder zu viel Überhöhung...
Möchte eigentlich fast auf gleiche höhe lenker / Sattel kommen (wobei das natürlich auch durch mehr spacer zu bewerkstelligen ist)


----------



## pizpalue (13. März 2015)

Sorry, Rahmengröße wäre hilfreich gewesen. Ja, ist ein L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zubo (13. März 2015)

Guten Abend, bin neu hier, obwohl ich mich schon vor einiger Zeit angemeldet habe. Das AWOL ist echt ein Knaller. Das erste Rad, das mir wirklich passt (neben MTB's). Ich bin 188 groß, bei 93 cm SL. Bin das L Proge gefahren. Da war mir die Sattelüberhöhung zu groß, die Stütze auch zu weit draußen. Daher habe ich mich für XL entschieden, das passt jetzt perfekt. Die Geo-Daten habe ich mal in BikeCad eingegeben, was mich dann letztenendes dazu bewogen hat, XL ohne Probefahrt zu kaufen. Man kann gut sehen, dass der Reach nicht größer wird. Da ich sowieso auf eine Stütze mit wenig oder gar keinem SB zurückgreifen werde, passen diese Überlegungen.

BTW, hat jemand Interesse am Tausch der Ausfallenden, also bronze-farben gegen schwarz? Im MTBR wollte unbedingt jemand die bronzefarbenen Anbauteile (Ausfallenden, Sattelklemme und Spacer). Aber ein Tausch über den Atlantik ist mir zu aufwändig.



Viele Grüße ....


----------



## Schmu (13. März 2015)

Ok, schonmal danke für die Infos.
Macht es mir jetzt leider nicht einfacher mit der Rahmengröße 

Aber das größte Problem ist, das ich schon etliche Specialized Händler kontaktiert habe und weder L noch 

Gibt es überhaupt ne Chance an ein Rahmenset zu kommen vor der nächsten eurobike? 1-2 Monate könnte ich ja noch warten, aber ein halbes Jahr hab ich dann doch keine Lust zu...


----------



## zubo (13. März 2015)

Hier (nano-bikes.de), aber als Comp und nur in L. Guter Laden (keine Werbung, eigene Erfahrung), und auf nette Anfrage versenden die auch. Etwas teuerer als die Summe der günstigsten Einzelpreise, aber du könntest eins haben, ohne warten....


----------



## Philsen82 (13. März 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin drauf und dran mir ein Awol aufzubauen (wenns sein muss mit ner ordentlichen Wartezeit wegen Verfügbarkeit  )
> Nun stellt sich die Frage wegen der Rahmengröße:
> Bin selbst 1,89m mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm, jetzt habe ich das Problem wie bei den meisten Rahmen:
> 
> ...



Hi,

also erstmal zu deiner Rahmenwahl..ich habe die selben Maße wie du 189 und 90 SL. Ich bin das L Probegefahren und habe dann sämtliche Händler abtelefoniert da ich mir auch nicht sicher war ob das XL nicht besser wäre. Habe dann einen Händler gefunden der noch ein XL Frameset hatte - Lange Rede...ich hab den XL genommen. L geht zwar auch, aber man sitzt doch wieder etwas kurz und mit eine sauberen Sattelüberhöhung. Bigjohn weiter oben hatte es schon genau richtig ausgedrückt..Katzenbuckel lässt grüßen...Ich habe auch noch recht lange Arme - Auf dem XL mit einem kurzen Vorbau sitze ich gut und kann das Rad komfortabel einstellen (geringe bis keine Sattelüberhöhung, keinen Buckel, angenehme Griffposition).

Zu den XL Frames..also im Münchner Raum kannst du es vergessen...da habe ich so ziemlich alle Händler durch telefoniert und das letzte habe ich geholt. Nano Bikes in Berlin hatte noch ein Elite in XL und der Concept Store in Hamburg hatte noch ein Comp und Elite in XL. Ruf da an, die helfen dir weiter.

In eigener Sache - Hat jemand die BB7 am Awol und kann mir die Spacer Konfiguration schicken, bzw, ein Foto machen? Und alternativ, hat jemand im Münchner Raum Zeit und Lust mir gegen eine kleine Spende beim Aufbau zu helfen..ist doch schon ein paar Jahre her dass ich mein letztes Rad zusammengesteckt habe und bei ein paar Dingen bin ich mir doch etwas unsicher.

Grüße


----------



## Schmu (13. März 2015)

Super danke euch. 
@Philsen82 ja deine Aussage unterstützt tatsächlich meine Befürchtungen.
Denke ich werde ein Rahmenset in XL ordern.
Mach mich gleich mal ans rum telefonieren (zuerst mal deine Adressen)


----------



## Schmu (13. März 2015)

so, nach ergebnisloser Suche ist das Awol Frameset tatsächlich Deutschlandweit ausverkauft in XL. 
In Hamburg gibt's zwar noch eins in L aber davon lass ich die Finger. 

Also falls sich hier jemand von seinem Rahmenset in XL trennen möchte kann mich gerne kontaktieren 

Bzw andere Frage (sorry wenn ich den thread hier zu spame - falls nicht erwünscht einfach löschen) :

Gibt es denn eine Alternative zum Awol in der Preisklasse (Rahmenset)? 
Verstellbare Ausfallenden müssen nicht zwangsläufig sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (13. März 2015)

Schade, aber ich musste auch etliche durch telefonieren bis ich meins gefunden hatte.. 

Und die üblichen verdächtigen:

Salsa Fargo 
Genesis tour de fer oder Croix de fer
Surly long haul trucker 
Tout terrain radonneur 
Patria radonneur 
Velotraum Speedster 
Etc.. 

Gibt etliche Alternativen, auch ganz edle von diversen Titan schmieden wenn das Geld locker sitzt


----------



## hellmono (13. März 2015)

Um da jetzt wieder "dagegen" zu sprechen: Ich hab bei ähnlichen Körpermaßen: 190cm, 90cm SL ein L und das passt wirklich gut mit 75mm Vorbau. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich kompakte Räder mag, und auch eine gute Sattelüberhöhung gern fahre. 
Würde aber eine mögliche Probefahrt in L doch empfehlen.

Je nachdem wo du herkommst: vielleicht wohnt ja jemand mit AWOL in der Nähe?


----------



## Schmu (13. März 2015)

Ja, hab schon die Bilder von deinem AWOL bestaunt. Sehr schicker Aufbau. Allerdings ist mir die Überhöhung doch viel zu hoch.
Hab ja schon nen crosser und n Rennrad mit ordentlich Überhöhung und wollte diesmal etwas gemäßigter sitzen 
Ich komme aus nem kleinen Dorf nahe Bruchsal, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und es wohnt hier jemand in der nähe...


----------



## dermosel (13. März 2015)

Hallo, eine interessante Gruppe hier. 
Habe heute mein neues AWOL bekommen, nachdem mein erstes unfreiwillig den Besitzer gewechselt hat. 
Es hat für den Anfang erstmal einen Tubus Airy Titan, Beleuchtung von Supernova inklusive SP Nabendynamo bekommen. Folgen soll noch ein Carrier für vorne, plus Lowrider von Tubus.


----------



## hellmono (14. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Und hat noch jemand interesse an einem Satz originale AWOL Elite schutzbleche? Der Shop hatte 2 Sätze von AWOL abgebaut, da die Kunden anderen Wünsche hatten. Einen habe ich, einer liegt noch da.



Hast du die Schutzbleche schon montiert? 
Musste heute morgen feststellen, dass die Befestigungspunkte scheinbar etwas anders sind, zwischen Comp und Deluxe. In erster Linie an der Querstrebe zwischen den Sitzstreben. Aber auch an den variablen Ausfallenden, die das Deluxe ja nicht hat.
Nichts was man mit einem Winkel und etwas Basteln nicht lösen kann. Aber vielleicht hast du ja schon eine Lösung parat, von der ich abgucken kann.


----------



## Philsen82 (14. März 2015)

Moin,

nein ich versuche gerade das Rad ansich zamzustecken und hab da schon so meine Probleme. Die anderen Abstände kommen übrigens von den unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen meines Wissens nach. Wenn ich es jemals gebacken kriege sage ich dir aber bescheid..kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln


----------



## pefro (14. März 2015)

@Schmu

Auf der letzten Seite wurde erst über die Alternativen zum AWOL diskutiert. Werfe da doch mal nen Blick drauf.

Bzgl. der Sattelüberhöhung vielleicht auch mal eine kurze Anmerkung: Hinter dem AWOL steckt ja ganz bewusst eine etwas andere Philosophie als bei vielen anderen "Touren Rädern" (wesegen ich mir zwar viele Bikes, sicher aber kein awol ohne probefahrt kaufen würde, siehe die hier teils sehr widersprüchlichen Angaben, die alle ihre Berechtigung haben). Es wurde bewusst auf eine Sloping Geometrie gesetzt. Das führt automatisch zu einem stärken Auszug der Sattelstütze und somit zu mehr Flex. Zusammen mit den dünnen, flexibleren Sitzstreben soll das zu einem komfortableren Rahmen führen. Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Bei den AWOLs ist die Sattelstütze immer mehr ausgezogen, als bei anderen Tourenbikes, Crossern mit waagrechten OR. Davon bitte nicht täuschen lassen, it´s not a bug, it´s a feature 

@Philsen82 

Wo hakts denn?


----------



## dermosel (14. März 2015)

Ich war gerade noch einmal in meinem Fahrradladen und habe dort im Schaufenster ein AWOL Comp in XL gesehen. Möchte hier aber keine Werbung für den Laden machen. Wenn jemand wissen möchte, welcher Laden das ist,kann er mich gerne anschreiben.


----------



## Philsen82 (14. März 2015)

@ pefro

Ach an vielem..ist doch schon ein paar Jahre her dass ich ein Rad aufgebaut hatte und eines mit Rennradschaltung noch nie. Komme da nicht wirklich klar. Auch checke ich nicht so ganz wie beim AWOL die Züge laufen sollen. Der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer kommt ja vorne am Unterrohr in den Anschlag und wird dann einfach nackt unter dem Tretlager durch hoch zum Umwerfer geführt. Zumindest verstehe ich das so, aber ich krieg es nicht gebacken dass der Umwerfer funktioniert..Vielleicht hast du ja ein Foto von deinem Werk an dem ersichtlich ist was ich falsch mache?

Grüße


----------



## pizpalue (14. März 2015)

@dermosel 

Wie hast du denn das Kabel vom Dynamo durch den rechten Gabelschaft zur Lampe verlegt. Bei meinem Aufbau kommt das zwar nicht zum Tragen, da ich das besser am Frontträger verlegen konnte. Ich hab's aber zunächst mit dem Gabelschaft versucht in dem ich alle möglichen Drahtstärken durch den Schaft schieben wollte, um dann das eigentliche Leitungskabel daran zurückzuziehen. Aber keine Chance - hab's dann aufgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (14. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> @ pefro
> 
> Ach an vielem..ist doch schon ein paar Jahre her dass ich ein Rad aufgebaut hatte und eines mit Rennradschaltung noch nie. Komme da nicht wirklich klar. Auch checke ich nicht so ganz wie beim AWOL die Züge laufen sollen. Der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer kommt ja vorne am Unterrohr in den Anschlag und wird dann einfach nackt unter dem Tretlager durch hoch zum Umwerfer geführt. Zumindest verstehe ich das so, aber ich krieg es nicht gebacken dass der Umwerfer funktioniert..Vielleicht hast du ja ein Foto von deinem Werk an dem ersichtlich ist was ich falsch mache?
> 
> Grüße



Du hast das schon richtig gemacht: Anschlag am oberen Teil des Unterrohrs, dann den Zug komplett ohne Hülle, durch das Plastikteil unterm Tretlager, bis hin zum Umwerfer.

Was funktioniert bei dir denn nicht mit dem Umwerfer?


----------



## pefro (14. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> @ pefro
> Vielleicht hast du ja ein Foto von deinem Werk an dem ersichtlich ist was ich falsch mache?



Leider nicht, ich hab meinen Rahmen (dank Dir ;-) ) ja erst seit Montag.

Aber die Zugverlegung am AWOL ist eigentl. ganz easy.

Wenn Du von oben auf den Rahmen guckst dann:

- ganz links: die Scheibenbremse
- in der Mitte oben Richtung Steuerrohr: Der Anschlag für den Umwerfer, den führst Du dann unterm Tretlager ohne Außenhülle bis zur Plasikführung unterm Tretlager und dann hoch zum Umwerfer
- ganz rechts: Die Führung für das Schaltwerk, die wird durchgängig mit Hülle bis zum Schaltwerk verlegt.

Aus http://cyclenaturel.com/specialized-awol-comp-custom/ :













Schaltung einstellen z.B. wie hier:


----------



## Philsen82 (14. März 2015)

Danke für eure Tipps...dann mache ich es ansich schon richtig...aber irgendwie funzt es einfach nicht. Keine Ahnung warum..werde am Montag wohl doch mal beim Fachmann vorbei schauen müssen und mir erklären lassen was ich falsch mache..

@hellmono

Hab jetzt mal die Schutzbleche rangebaut, also klappt ansich recht einfach. Ich hab mir im Radladen abfotografiert wie es an den Awol Kompletträdern gemacht wurde. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter. Mir fehlt leider einmal die große schwarze Schraube und einmal die dicke Plastikunterlegscheibe..da werde ich wohl am Montag mal im Baumarkt aufschlagen müssen. Komme hier leider eh nicht weiter, da DHL es seit 3 Tagen nicht gebacken kriegt mir mein VR zuzustellen..

















Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass dein Satz Schutzbleche die Schelle nicht hatte sondern eine Bohrung. Er meinte das Specialized das zuerst mit einer Bohrung gelöst hatte und bei den späteren Chargen dann mit der Schelle die ich dran habe.

So sieht es bei meinem "Aufbau" aus...


----------



## dermosel (14. März 2015)

@pizpalue
Habe einen ca 1mm dünnen Draht genommen und ihn vom Schaft aus in das linke Gabelrohr geschoben. 
Soweit bis ich ihn an dem Loch sehen konnte. Dann habe ich ne Häkelnadel oder einen Haken aus dem selben Draht gebogen, 

und den eingeschobenen Draht aus dem Rohr "gefischt". 
Sobald er aus dem Rohr geschaut hat, habe ich ihn mit ner Zange gegriffen
und komplett rausgezogen.
Ich hoffe es hilft weiter.


----------



## hellmono (14. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass dein Satz Schutzbleche die Schelle nicht hatte sondern eine Bohrung. Er meinte das Specialized das zuerst mit einer Bohrung gelöst hatte und bei den späteren Chargen dann mit der Schelle die ich dran habe.



Hilft auf jeden Fall weiter, danke.
Und ja, die Schelle fehlt. Da ist nur eine Bohrung, und bei den alten Deluxe wurde durch die Bohrung direkt in ein Gewinde geschraubt, das unten in der entsprechenden Querstrebe ist. Mein Rahmen hat das Gewinde aber nach hinten raus, also muss ich da mit einem Winkel irgendwie rumbasteln. Also auch am Montag in den Baumarkt.


----------



## Rommos (18. März 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> In Alu gibts jetzt von Trek neu noch das 920:



Was ist das denn für ein Frontträger? Ähnelt dem von Surly, ist er aber nicht.....

Danke für Hinweise
Roman


----------



## pefro (18. März 2015)

@Rommos

Bei Trek liegts ja nahe, dass es etwas von Bontrager ist. Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn es den im Aftermarket nicht zu kaufen gibt - ähnlich wie Schutzbleche und pipapo von Specialized.

Hier übrigens noch ein Bericht mit ein paar Details zum *Trek 920*. Sieht in echt gar nicht mehr so schlimm aus, wie ich finde...:

http://bicycletimesmag.com/first-impressions-trek-920-rugged-touring-bike/


----------



## nonamenic (18. März 2015)

Sowohl das AWOL als auch das TREK polarisieren. Habe noch nicht viele im Alltag kennengelernt, denen das AWOL gefällt. Insofern sind für die meisten Menschen sowohl AWOL als auch das TREK 920 oder auch im Allgemeinen Reiseräder hässliche Räder. Mir gefallen beide sehr gut.


----------



## DonUschi (18. März 2015)

Mir wurde schon gesagt meins sehe aus wie ein 300€ Baumarktrad. ^^

Mit dem Pompetamine hatte ich deutlich positivere Reaktionen.

Pompetamine usw. ist jetzt leider verkauft. Vielleicht hätte ich das einfach nochmal ausprobieren sollen mit Dropbar. Die Idee kam mir nie. Aber das hätte ja auch nciht mein Problem mit den Schutzblechen und dem Ausfallende gelöst.

Wie es aussieht habe ich mit dem XL etwas zu groß gegriffen im Verbund mit den Dropbars. Dumme Sache, hat der Chef damals nicht gut genug geguckt. Ich fahre aktuell 70mm Vorbau und als ich jetzt nochmal zum Geo-Feinstellen hin bin meinte ein anderer Verkäufer ich sitze zu gestreckt darauf trotz meinen 1,91 90er Schrittlänge. Als ich dann meinte mir kribbeln schnell und leicht die Hände meinte er das kommt daher. Mit Flatbar wäre wahrscheinlich wieder alles super. Aber dann wär die Optik hin...dann hätte ich auch nicht mehr die Probleme mit den Bremsen. Die Versa Hebel sind einfach scheiße und haben ne ganz ungünstige Anlenkung. Ich hab das mal mit dem Druckpunkt anderer STIs vergleichen. Kein Vergleich...

Hab schon überlegt von BB7 auf TRP Hy/RD umzusteigen. Aber das bringt ja auch nix wenn das Hauptproblem die Anlenkung der STIs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Mir wurde schon gesagt meins sehe aus wie ein 300€ Baumarktrad. ^^


Wer sowas sagt, disqualifiziert sich als "Kenner" aber selbst. Da fehlen mir ehrlich die Worte. SOlche Sätze unterstelle ich gerne Leuten, die ein Carbonrad mit Ständer (aus Metall!) fahren, oder einen Korb an die Lefty schrauben.


----------



## DonUschi (18. März 2015)

Ach, ich seh das nicht so eng.

Die haben was "viel Geld für minimalistischen Hightech" angeht nicht so das Gespür. Passiert in einem Honda CB 500 Forum. Da geht es um ein Motorrad der Brot und Butter Klasse. Alles was mehr kostet als günstig und mehr kann als günstig ist der Teufel und alle die mehr mögen sind kranke Raser und dekadente Spinner. xD

Und vielleicht haben sie recht aber ich habs halt, kanns und mags trotzdem. ^^


----------



## pizpalue (18. März 2015)

Die Kombi Sram STI mit BB7 Road S bremst sehr ordentlich. Ist jetzt in Sachen Dosierung und Bremsleistung nicht mit hydraulischen Scheiben zu vergleichen aber allemal besser und wetterunabhängiger als eine mechanische Felgenbremse am Reiserad. Zu den Rahmengrößen wurde ja schon einiges geschrieben, ich fühle mich mit 1,90 und 91 SL auf dem L sehr wohl. Die Sattelüberhöhung liegt so bei einem Zentimeter. Da fährt es sich am Oberlenker und im Gegenwind am Unterlenker sehr gut.


----------



## Philsen82 (19. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht habe ich mit dem XL etwas zu groß gegriffen im Verbund mit den Dropbars. Dumme Sache, hat der Chef damals nicht gut genug geguckt. Ich fahre aktuell 70mm Vorbau und als ich jetzt nochmal zum Geo-Feinstellen hin bin meinte ein anderer Verkäufer ich sitze zu gestreckt darauf trotz meinen 1,91 90er Schrittlänge. Als ich dann meinte mir kribbeln schnell und leicht die Hände meinte er das kommt daher.



Ich würde in dem Bereich versuchen mir selber Fachwissen anzueignen, als auf das zu hören was Verkäufer A oder B so nebenbei sagt. Bin gerade auch dabei...das Buch von Juliane Neuss über Ergonomisches Fahrradfahren finde ich nicht schlecht. Soweit ich weiß arbeitet die Dame mit Patria zusammen. Ist sicher auch nicht umumstritten, aber das Buch ließt sich nicht schlecht und die meisten Ihrer Behauptungen machen für mich auch Sinn. Ist am Anfang etwas komplex zu lesen da man mit verschiedenen Infos, etlichen Winkeln, Sitzlängen etc. überflutet wird.

Meine Erfahrung ist eher die, dass die meisten Radläden selber keine Ahnung haben wie die perfekte Geometrie aussieht, bzw die richtige Sitzposition. Da wird nur nach Schrittlänge und Augenmaß vermessen...man will das Rad ja auch verkaufen und den Kunden nicht verlieren weil man gerade den Rahmen in s oder xl nicht auf Lager hat. Ich bin mit meinem 189 und 89 Schritt zuerst das L Probegefahren, war nicht schlecht, aber ich kam mir etwas gedrungen vor und hatte wieder eine große Sattelüberhöhung. Darauf meinte der Verkäufer nur "das passt so, das XL gibts eh nicht mehr"...hab dann ja noch ein XL Frame gefunden und der Verkäufer aus dem Shop hat ihn mir sogar schnell zam gesteckt. Hab mich dann drauf gesetzt und es als angenehmer empfunden, kommentar von dem Verkäufer war dann "ist doch klar, ich hätte dich nie auf ein L gesetzt"....Sprich du fragst vermutlich 5 Verkäufer und kriegst 5 mal ne andere Aussage. Ich wage stark zu bezweifeln dass die Masse der Verkäufer auf die optimale Sitzposition / Geometrie geschult worden sind. Da gehts einfach ums verkaufen...Die richtig guten Shops haben eh Böcke und vermessen dich dann wirklich genau vor dem Kauf eines Rahmens, kostet halt 

Meins ist ja leider noch nicht fahrbereit...hoffe dass ich es am Wochenende endlich hin kriege, dann werde ich mal berichten wie ich mit dem XL in der Praxis zurecht komme. So nuancen wie 1-2 cm Schrittlänge oder Körpergröße sollten in der Praxis immer durch Vorbauten, Stützen etc. kompensiert werden können.


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> aber ich kam mir etwas gedrungen vor und hatte wieder eine große Sattelüberhöhung. Darauf meinte der Verkäufer nur "das passt so, das XL gibts eh nicht mehr"...hab dann ja noch ein XL Frame gefunden und der Verkäufer aus dem Shop hat ihn mir sogar schnell zam gesteckt. Hab mich dann drauf gesetzt und es als angenehmer empfunden, kommentar von dem Verkäufer war dann "ist doch klar, ich hätte dich nie auf ein L gesetzt"


Ehrlich und du bist da wieder hin? Ist ja gleich die doppelte Verarsche  Der Ahnungslose vertraut und kauft...


----------



## Philsen82 (19. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ehrlich und du bist da wieder hin? Ist ja gleich die doppelte Verarsche  Der Ahnungslose vertraut und kauft...


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht? Nochmal hin? Das waren zwei verschiedene Shops, oder wie meinst du das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2015)

Ach das war mir nicht klar. In dem Fall alles richtig gemacht und den ersten Shop meiden.


----------



## DonUschi (19. März 2015)

Und bei mir waren es zwei verschiedene Mitarbeiter...ich glaub ich hab mich nichtmal aufs L gesetzt gehabt weil er meinte das sieht gut aus und das brauche ich schon in der Größe. Optisch scheint es auch genau richtig. Vielleicht ist auch jetzt alles gut und ich mag einfach nur keine Dropbars. Der bei dem ich zum Einstellenw ar meinte halt für ne bequeme Haltung bin ich zu gestreckt. So fahren eher Profis auf richtigen Rennrädern. Privat macht das heute keiner mehr. Ich hab da halt nur das Gefühl in meinen Händen gegen zu halten. Vom Rücken kommt mir das so sehr angenehm vor.


----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2015)

denke es ist echt die gewöhnung an einen dropbar. 
hatte ich jetzt auch die umstellung beim pompetamine. mittlerweile ist die position gefunden und fühle mich sehr wohl drauf.
gib der sache einige kilometer ne chance


----------



## Schmu (19. März 2015)

So, erstmal danke für die ganzen Tipps und Meinungen zwecks Rahmengröße. 
Habe mich ja für XL entschieden und tatsächlich nach 3 Tage dauer telefonieren einen Händler gefunden. 
Heute ist der Rahmen angekommen. 
Leider die böse Überraschung :

Die Schräubchen für den Gepäckträger sind offensichtlich sehr lang und wurden fest in den Rahmen gedreht (siehe Fotos) 
War das bei euren Rahmen auch der Fall? Kann ich den Rahmen so überhaupt fahren oder hab ich dadurch jetzt ne schöne Sollbruchstelle? 

Grüße Schmu


----------



## DonUschi (19. März 2015)

Ich denke ich kann deiner Überlegung folgen (behalte ich es weil ich sonst keins mehr bekomme) aber das Risiko oder den Mängel würde ich ehrlich gesagt trotzdem nicht in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## pefro (19. März 2015)

@Schmu 

Häääh?

Das sieht ja fast so aus, als kämen die auf der anderen Seite wieder raus?

Nein, dass ist natürlich nicht normal!

Und nochmal zur Erinnerung: Der Rahmen ist aus Stahl! Da muss jemand schon mit viel Gewalt zu lange Schrauben (nicht original, die sind nicht so lang) reingezimmert haben.


----------



## Schmu (19. März 2015)

Ja genau das ist das Problem dass die Schrauben fast auf der anderen Seite wieder rauskommen 

Der Händler hat den Rahmen so von Specialized bekommen und nichts daran gemacht. 

Der Verkäufer will es jetzt mit specialized klären. 
Er schaut ob ich Preisnachlass Umtausch oder ihn zurück schicken muss. 
Könnte ko... So sauer bin ich. 

Der Händler meinte dann eben noch das man den trotzdem fahren kann da er aus Stahl ist.
Kann das überhaupt sein?


----------



## DonUschi (19. März 2015)

Ja, dein Problem muss das aber trotzdem nicht sein und klar könntest du dich damit abspeisen lassen.


----------



## Schmu (19. März 2015)

So, der Händler hat sich eben nach Rücksprache mit Specialized gemeldet. 
Ich kann / soll den Rahmen fahren bis das neue Modell rauskommt und bekomme ihn dann sobald die erste Lieferung da ist kostenlos ausgetauscht. 
Wenn er vorher in die Knie geht ist es auch nicht schlimm. 

Damit kann ich leben. Ist zwar 2 mal Rad aufbauen, aber das mach ich eh gern


----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2015)

das ist ein fairer vorschlag!
super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (19. März 2015)

Ja finde ich auch. Falls dann die Größe doch nicht passen sollte kann ich auch ne andere nehmen... 

Glück im Unglück


----------



## pefro (19. März 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Wenn er vorher in die Knie geht ist es auch nicht schlimm.
> 
> Damit kann ich leben. Ist zwar 2 mal Rad aufbauen, aber das mach ich eh gern



Das AWOL hat ja eh schon extrem dünne Sitzstreben, wenn die jetzt durch sowas weiter geschwächt sind... Na hoffen wir mal, dass das Ding nicht in ner ungünstigen Situation die Biege macht...


----------



## Schmu (19. März 2015)

Ich denke schon das bevor was reißen wird, es sich vorher ankündigt (meistens so bei Stahlrahmen) 

Mal was anderes : 

Hat jemand ne Bezugsquelle für die Fatboy Skinwall Reifen? 
Hab meine heute von NanoBike bekommen allerdings in schwarz, hab angerufen und die meinten nur das sie das falsche Bild auf der Homepage hatten...


----------



## DonUschi (19. März 2015)

Der Conceptstore in Hamburg konnte mir die besorgen.


----------



## ONE78 (19. März 2015)

Meine von nanobikes waren skinwall. Wollen wir tauschen?


----------



## Schmu (20. März 2015)

@ONE78 habe dir ne PN geschrieben bzw zu ner Unterhaltung eingeladen


----------



## JMartin (20. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin ganz erfreut, hier im Forum auf einen so umfangreichen Thread zum Awol gestoßen zu sein.
Ich möchte gern an die Besitzer des Rades/Rahmens ein paar Fragen stellen und hoffe auf freundliche Aufnahme als Neuling ;-)
Auf das "Awol frame set" hat mich ein Händler in meiner Nähe gebracht, der sehr viel individuelle Fahrräder baut. Ich bin mit folgenden Vorstellungen zu ihm: Alltagsrad, Stahlrahmen, Starrgabel, Nabenschaltung, breite Reifen (mind. 47er), hängertauglich.
Zuletzt hatte ich ein Stevens Courier SL, das ein toller Flitzer war, aber nur Reifen bis 42er Breite zuließ.
Der Händler ist ziemlich fit, hatte ich das Gefühl. Leider hat er kein komplettes Awol zum Probefahren da. Und ich habe Bedenken, ob es eine gute Idee ist, ein Rad zu kaufen, ohne es zuvor sehen und fahren zu können.

Ganz konkret treiben mich folgende Dinge um:
1. Ich bin 1,80 m groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 89 cm, eine Armlänge von 70 cm: Der Händler hat nur Rahmengröße L da und meint, die wäre genau richtig, weil XL ein für mich zu langes Oberrohr hätte. Ich finde aber die Rahmenhöhe zu gering, mein "Bahnhofsrad mit einem klassischen Diamantrahmen mit geradem Oberrohr hat RH 58 und sieht damit sehr "passend" aus. Die L beim Awol müßte wohl ca. 55 bedeuten (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Rohr?)
2. Lassen sich an diesem Rahmen Reifen der Sorte "Schwalbe Marathon Plus" in der Größe 47-622 so verbauen, dass trotzdem noch ausreichend breite Schutzbleche angebracht werden können? Der Händler meint: auf jeden Fall. Ich bin mir nicht ganz so 100%ig sicher, da bin ich beim Stevens-Kauf vor Jahren schon reingefallen.
3. Weiß jemand zufällig darauf eine sicher Antwort: Ist der Rahmen geeignet, einen Lastenanhänger an einer Weber-Kupplung zu ziehen oder wird dies wegen der speziellen Konstruktion der Ausfallenden nicht empfohlen? Welche maximale Last wäre dann an der Weber-Kupplung zulässig? (Ich habe dazu aber auch direkt bei Specialized nachgefragt.)
4. Der Rahmen hat keine Aufnahme für Pletscher-Ständer. Ist alternativ die Montage eines Zweibein-Ständers hinter dem Tretlager möglich und zulässig? Gibt es praktische und schöne Lösungen für eine Ständer-Montage? Zweibein wäre im Alltagsbetrieb und mit Hänger am praktischsten. Der Rahmen ist hinter dem Tretlager aber ungewöhnlich schmal.

Für alle Tips, Ratschläge etc. möchte ich mich schon im voraus ganz herzlich bedanken!
Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## pefro (21. März 2015)

@JMartin

1. Fürs AWOL wurde ganz bewusst auf eine Sloping Geometrie gesetzt. Sitzrohrlängen zu vergleichen kann da in die Irre führen.

2. Ja, sollte kein Problem sein. Die Transcontinental Edition wird ja auch mit 58er (?) Blechen ausgeliefert. Die Grenze dürften 60er Bleche sein.


----------



## JMartin (21. März 2015)

Dankeschön pefro!
zu 1. Wahrscheinlich muss man die sloping-Geometrie mögen, ich bin da noch etwas gespaltener Meinung. Mein Stevens hatte ja auch ein abfallendes Oberrohr und RH 55, da fand ich die Sattelstütze immer schon recht weit draußen und dies dann optisch nicht so ganz gefällig (das Rad fährt jetzt mein Sohn).
zu 2. Die Marathon Plus haben ja in Breite und Höhe durchaus etwas mehr Millimeter als "normale" Mäntel. Meine Hauptbefürchtung ist, dass es nach oben hin zum Schutzblech zu eng wird. Sowas kann ja auch schnell zum Sicherheitsrisiko werden. Vielleicht muss ich den Händler bitten, da doch eine Probemontage vorzunehmen, um keinen Reinfall zu erleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (21. März 2015)

1. Die Sloping Geometrie hat halt ihre Vorteile (Bewegungsfreiheit, Gelände, Absteigen...) und zusammen mit den grazilen Sitzstreben des Awol und der länger herausgezogenen Sattelstütze kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das zu einem gewissen Komfortgewinn durch Flex führt. Dein "Problem" ist ja, dass Du für 1.80 eine sehr große Schrittlänge hast - das sind zwei Punkte, die nicht zusammen passen könnten. Allgemein ists natürlich immer schlecht, ein Bike wie das AWOL, mit einer ziemlich untypischen Geometrie ohne Probefahrt zu kaufen.

2. Hast Du die mal nachgemssen? Mich würde das eher wundern. Meine Marathon Dureme 50er z.B. sind nur ca. 47mm breit - und das ist für Schwalbe Reifen auch ziemlich normal. Ich werde morgen meinen Rahmen weiter aufbauen und versuchen ob es mit 60er Schutzblechen geht. Ich hab hier noch einen LRS mit besagten 50er Marathon Dureme liegen. Den kann ich da mal reinstecken und sehen ob es funktioniert. Ich weiss aber auch, dass 1.8 Renegade mit 60er Schutzblechen offenbar gehen sollen, also würde ich mir da eher weniger Sorgen machen...


----------



## JMartin (21. März 2015)

Ja, ich bin ein klassischer "Hampelmann" (lange Arme, lange Beine) 
Danke schon mal für deinen Versuch mit den Blechen/Laufrädern!!!


----------



## Philsen82 (21. März 2015)

Bräuchte bitte mal euren Rat...ich bin einfach ziu Blöd..das nächste mal hole ich mir doch wieder ein komplett Rad...

Mein Hinterrad steht schief, ist mir gerade aufgefallen, ist zwar minimal aber doch sichtbar





Jetzt vermute ich mal dass es an den Ausfallenden liegt und diese nicht gleich eingstellt sind. Hab es jetzt geschafft die Ausfallenden zu verstellen...die eine Seite ging total schwer, die andere leicht. Hab sie jetzt beide auf den mm gleich ausgerichtet, aber ist immer noch schief? Kann es sein dass die Markierungen einfach falsch sind? Wie hab ihr dass denn gelöst?


----------



## nonamenic (21. März 2015)

Die Markierungen sind bei mir auch falsch. Hab es mit einem Meterstab hin bekommen. Immer den Abstand der Felge zur Ketten- oder Sattelstrebe gemessen.
Gruß Chris


----------



## blaubaer (22. März 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt geschafft die Ausfallenden zu verstellen...die eine Seite ging total schwer, die andere leicht.



Hast du die schraube hier bei deinem Bild, die oberste, zuerst auch gelöst ? wenn nicht, ist das der Grund wieso es auf einer Seite schwer ging. auf der anderen Seite ist die Schraube vermutlich, noch, Lose, deshalb ging es leicht.   



Philsen82 schrieb:


>



zum Ausrichten des Rades hab ich das Bike auch auf den kopf gestellt und bevor ich es auf die Räder stellt noch die 2 Schrauben fest angezogen  

Bei mir stimmt die Anzeige auch nicht, auf den strich genau


----------



## Philsen82 (22. März 2015)

Danke für eure Infos. Die schrauben waren alle locker, so kurz vor rausgedreht. Die eine Seite ist trotzdem total schwergängig. Ich musste quasi ziehen und gleichzeitig schrauben das es sich überhaupt bewegt hat. 

Also ist es wohl ein allgemeines Problem.. Ja irgendwie auch ein Witz. Wenn die Anzeige nirgends stimmt kann ich mir es ja ansich auch sparen Sie überhaupt drauf zu drucken. 

Werde dann nochmal versuchen es heute mit dem meterstab zu lösen. Habt ihr es mit den laufrädern drinnen gemacht oder immer erst vermessen und dann probiert? Bzw. Gibt's irgend einen Trick wie man es sich leicht machen kann? Hat sie jemand ganz drinnen oder draußen? 

Danke für eure Hilfe, sonst ist man da ja echt aufgeschmissen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (22. März 2015)

Ich hatte das Laufrad drin. Erst mal alles lose gedreht und in der hintersten Position - langer Radstand - angefangen. So lange rumgespielt und gemessen bis es gerade war und die Schutzblechabstände auch einigermaßen passten. Ein ziemliches gefummel. Bin aber auch recht talentfrei.


----------



## pefro (22. März 2015)

Das Gefummel ist bei verschiebbaren Ausfallenden ziemlich üblich. Hat man bei den Paragon Sliders (die in vielen Rahmen verbaut werden) ja auch. Im Endeffekt hat man halt zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Gefummel mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden
2. Einen Tretlagerexzenter bei dem sich dann die Höhe der Pedale beim Verstellen ändert und der festschmoddern kann

Die 100% Lösung scheints in dem Bereich nicht zu geben.

Halten die AWOL Ausfallenden dann wenigstens, wenn sie einmal fest sind oder hat es jemanden die Teile schon wieder verstellt?


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2015)

Die Paragon Slider haben aber zumindest den Vorteil, dass sie nur in der Längsachse verschoben werden, wodurch man direkt am Ausfallende und viel leichter messen kann. Am AWOL ist ja ein mit den Salsa Alternator vergleichbares System verbaut.


----------



## ew742 (22. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

freue mich riesig über diesen Faden hier und die vielen Anregungen. Habe seit März 2014 ein AWOL Deluxe im Einsatz, der Originalzustand wurde durch einen Brooks C17 und eine komplette Lichtanlage ergänzt.





"Dank" eines Unfalles mit dem Rad gibt es einige Schäden bzw. positiv betrachtet, die Gelegenheit das Rad den eigenen Wünschen anzupassen... Warte aber erst die Zahlung des Schadensersatzes ab.

Danke
EW742


----------



## cyron (24. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ein paar neue Eindrücke mit Schutzblech. Sind wirklich hübsch die Teile. Bin immer noch ganz begeistert. Nur etwas traurig, weil ich die Fatboys definitiv nur noch im Sommer bei trockenheit ganz ohne Schutzbleche nutzen kann. Denn Blümels oder Curana kommen jetzt definitiv nicht mehr in Frage. Das Bessere ist des Guten Freind. ^^




Auch wenn es schon etwas älter ist: Schöne Schutzbleche - ich suche auch gerade. Die Bluemels sind mir zu sehr Plastik, dann bleiben nur die Curanas. 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du die Velo-Orange, richtig? Wenn ja, in welcher breite, und wo gekauft?

Ich habe ebenfalls die Specialized Fatboy reifen und hätte gedacht dass sie unter die 45mm Bleche passen müssten, da die Reifen bei mir nicht ganz so breit bauen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## DonUschi (24. März 2015)

Das sind 45er Bleche und ich hab sie von dailybreadcycles.net

Ich fahre sie mit 35er Kojaks. Für die 45er FatBoy sind die definitiv nicht geeignet. Gibt den FatBoy aber anscheinend auch in 35.


----------



## cyron (24. März 2015)

Ok, danke. Soweit ich weiß gibt es die Fatboys zwar schmaler, dann aber nicht in 29"...kann mich aber auch irren.
Sind die Bleche nicht geeignet weil die Reifen nicht drunter passen oder weil sie nicht besonders gut gegen Dreck Schützen? So zimperlich bin ich da nicht, das würde ich mir wohl trotzdem überlegen wenn ich mir die Plastik Alternativen so ansehe.


----------



## DonUschi (24. März 2015)

Naja, man wählt bleche halt immer ein wenig breiter als reifen. die bleche selber sind schon sehr gut was den schutz angeht. Obwohl sie z.b. vorn zu kurz sind. Das sind sie aber alle und dafür sindja flexible Mudflaps die ich auch noch nachrüsten werde. Brooks in schwarz natürlich passend zum Sattel und zum Lenkerband.


----------



## pefro (24. März 2015)

@JMartin 

Also, habs das Wochenende ausprobiert:

60mm Bleche und 50mm Marathon Dureme sind gar kein Problem.

Bei den Blechen würde ich sagen, wars das. Ich denke nicht, dass 65er Bleche passen, aber vielleicht halte ich die Tage meine Cascadias nochmal hin. 

Bei den Reifen hingegen ist noch Platz. Da passt auch noch was mit Stollen unter die Bleche, wie z.B. der 1.8er Renegade.


----------



## cyron (24. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Naja, man wählt bleche halt immer ein wenig breiter als reifen. die bleche selber sind schon sehr gut was den schutz angeht. Obwohl sie z.b. vorn zu kurz sind. Das sind sie aber alle und dafür sindja flexible Mudflaps die ich auch noch nachrüsten werde. Brooks in schwarz natürlich passend zum Sattel und zum Lenkerband.



Ja das ist mir bewusst, aber die Bleche sind schon schick. Die Fatboy sind bei mir 40mm breit, ich werde es also wohl mal testen und hoffen dass es nicht zu sehr rum saut. Plastikteile versuche ich zu vermeiden. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JMartin (24. März 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> @JMartin
> 
> Also, habs das Wochenende ausprobiert:
> 
> 60mm Bleche und 50mm Marathon Dureme sind gar kein Problem.



Vielen Dank pefro! Das hilft mir schon sehr weiter. Ich werde mal schauen, ob und in wieweit die Dureme sich in der Höhe von den Marathon Plus unterscheiden. Jetzt muss ich noch herausfinden, ob meine langen Beine nicht auf einem XL besser aufgehoben wären... Inzwischen habe ich auch einen Händler gefunden, der beide Rahmengrößen hat - allerdings eben nur "nackig".


----------



## DonUschi (25. März 2015)

cyron schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir bewusst, aber die Bleche sind schon schick. Die Fatboy sind bei mir 40mm breit, ich werde es also wohl mal testen und hoffen dass es nicht zu sehr rum saut. Plastikteile versuche ich zu vermeiden. Danke!



Wodurch sind die Reifen mal breit und mal nicht? Kommt das durch die Felgenbreite? Vielleicht muss ich das bei mir auch einfach nur mal probieren. Werd ich gleich heute Abend machen. Ich hab die ja auch zuhause liegen. Dann kann ich n Foto posten ob das passt oder nicht.


----------



## cyron (25. März 2015)

Das wäre natürlich super! Die Maulweite wird das definitiv beeinflussen, ich habe Mavics mit 19mm. Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig welche Bleche es werden weil ich noch die Velo Orange Zeppelin in schwarz gefunden habe:

http://store.velo-orange.com/index....-polished-52mm-zeppelin-fenders-700c-blk.html

Die wären 52mm breit und etwas schlichter. Gefunden habe ich sie in einem deutschen shop noch nicht, werde aber mal anfragen ob die bestellbar sind.


----------



## DonUschi (25. März 2015)

Die kannte ich noch nicht. =) Vielleicht sind die auch neu.

Ich habe ne Mavic XM 319. Die sind mit 622x19 deinen gleich. Wenn der bei mir dann auch nur 40mm breit ist wären die Zeppelin ja perfekt. Das Bestellen nimmt einfach kein Ende... xD

Ich habe mich gerade schon spontan für günstige Click Pedale und Schuhe entschieden.

*Shimano Click´R Plattform-/Klickpedale PD-T420 * 
*Shimano SH-CT41 Country Touring*

Sind dann zwar auch wieder nur einseitig nutzbar mit Strassenschuhen aber haben ne breitere angenehmere Auflage als meine aktuellen und sind mit 35€ schon recht günstig.


----------



## harald_legner (25. März 2015)

cyron schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich super! Die Maulweite wird das definitiv beeinflussen, ich habe Mavics mit 19mm. Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig welche Bleche es werden weil ich noch die Velo Orange Zeppelin in schwarz gefunden habe:
> 
> http://store.velo-orange.com/index....-polished-52mm-zeppelin-fenders-700c-blk.html
> 
> Die wären 52mm breit und etwas schlichter. Gefunden habe ich sie in einem deutschen shop noch nicht, werde aber mal anfragen ob die bestellbar sind.



Velo-Orange-Sachen bekommt man in D über Dailybread Cycles: http://www.dailybreadcycles.net/


----------



## cyron (25. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Mavic XM 319. Die sind mit 622x19 deinen gleich.



Genau die habe ich auch.



harald_legner schrieb:


> Velo-Orange-Sachen bekommt man in D über Dailybread Cycles: http://www.dailybreadcycles.net/



Die haben die Zeppelin in schwarz noch nicht in der Preisliste, anfragen kostet aber natürlich nichts. Alternativ hat velo-orange auch eine Liste mit den weltweit offiziellen Händlern auf ihrer Seite, ein Shop davon ist glücklicherweise 5 min von Zuhause entfernt


----------



## nightwolf (25. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Wodurch sind die Reifen mal breit und mal nicht? Kommt das durch die Felgenbreite? (...)


Waere eine Erklaerung, das macht durchaus mal ein paar Millimeter hin oder her aus.


----------



## Schmu (26. März 2015)

Mal ein schnelles Handyfoto nach dem ersten Zusammenstecken 

Wird noch einiges geändert (Reifen, Schutzbleche, Vorbau, Kettenblätter, Schnellspanner, Sattel, Lichtanlage, Gepäckträger, Lowrider usw.)

Aber Hauptsache es fährt erstmal 

Super angenehm zu fahren, tolle Geometrie.


----------



## talybont (26. März 2015)

hmm, je öfter ich das Rad sehe, desto weniger gefällt mir die aufrechte Geometrie mit dem extrem langen Steuerrohr und dem kurzen Vorbau. Mit Flatbar sieht es einfach harmonischer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (26. März 2015)

ja, fand es anfangs auch optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, allerdings war es bei mir genau umgekehrt:
je öfter ich es mir angeschaut hab umso besser gefällt es mir.

Die Geometrie  ist allerdings wirklich ganz nach dem Motto: "Form follows function"


----------



## DonUschi (26. März 2015)

Scheiße, ich weiß jetzt warum die BB7 an den Versa so schlecht sind. Ich hatte vorher die Avid Speeddial 7 dran. Die können ja regular und linear pull. Und dazu dann die BB7 MTB. An den Speeddial waren die noch gut. Nicht super gut aber gut. Jetzt an den Versa sind sie scheiße.

Ich glaub ich werd mir mal nur für vorne so ne TPM Hy/Rd holen und die probieren. Dieser Mix aus mechanisch und hydraulisch ist interessant.


----------



## DonUschi (26. März 2015)

cyron schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich super! Die Maulweite wird das definitiv beeinflussen, ich habe Mavics mit 19mm. Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig welche Bleche es werden weil ich noch die Velo Orange Zeppelin in schwarz gefunden habe:
> 
> http://store.velo-orange.com/index....-polished-52mm-zeppelin-fenders-700c-blk.html
> 
> Die wären 52mm breit und etwas schlichter. Gefunden habe ich sie in einem deutschen shop noch nicht, werde aber mal anfragen ob die bestellbar sind.



Nimm die Zeppelin. Die Fatboy sind 45 genau wie die Schutzbleche. Ich hab nichtmal n Foto gemacht. Das ist einfach scheiße eng und sie schließen quasi bündig mit den Blechen ab. Das Blech sollte schon ein paar wenige Millimeter überstehen. Aber es sah fast so aus als würde der Reifen an der Seite raus gucken. Bei mir ist wieder der Kojak drin.

PS: Die Beige-Wand-Reifen vertragen sich optisch eh nicht mit den goldenen Zügen.


----------



## Rommos (27. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Scheiße, ich weiß jetzt warum die BB7 an den Versa so schlecht sind. Ich hatte vorher die Avid Speeddial 7 dran. Die können ja regular und linear pull. Und dazu dann die BB7 MTB. An den Speeddial waren die noch gut. Nicht super gut aber gut. Jetzt an den Versa sind sie scheiße.
> 
> Ich glaub ich werd mir mal nur für vorne so ne TPM Hy/Rd holen und die probieren. Dieser Mix aus mechanisch und hydraulisch ist interessant.



Hast du die BB7 MTn mit den Versa kombiniert? Denke, mit den BB7 Road wäre das besser...


----------



## DonUschi (27. März 2015)

Ich hab mir die MTB halt mit den SpeedDial zusammen geholt und nicht an DropBars gedacht und dann einfach munter los getauscht.

BB7 Road sollten auch nochmal besser fuktionieren. Am liebsten würde ich beide mal vergleichen (mit der TPM) aber ich kann die ja schlecht anbauen und dann zurück schicken. Montieren geht quasi nicht ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Daniel110 (27. März 2015)

Bist du mit der Bremskraft oder dem Druckpunkt unzufrieden?

Wenn ich keinen Knoten im Kopf habe, sollte doch die Bremskraft bei der Mtn-Version mit STIs hoch sein, bei gleichzeitig schwammigem Druckpunkt, richtig?

Ich nutze die BB7 Road mit 6700er STIs am Crosser relativ zufrieden. Mit KCNC Razor-Scheibe (160mm, am Straßen-LRS) möchte ich aber nicht in die Berge fahren. Hier im Flachland reicht es aber völlig aus.
Beim Crossen ist die Leistung mit der Avid G2CS besser und ebenso ausreichend.
Aber vergleichbar mit hydraulischen Systemen ist es nicht. Meine Metallbeläge sind jetzt runter und ich bin gespannt, wie es dann mit organischen aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyron (27. März 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Nimm die Zeppelin. Die Fatboy sind 45 genau wie die Schutzbleche. Ich hab nichtmal n Foto gemacht. Das ist einfach scheiße eng und sie schließen quasi bündig mit den Blechen ab. Das Blech sollte schon ein paar wenige Millimeter überstehen. Aber es sah fast so aus als würde der Reifen an der Seite raus gucken. Bei mir ist wieder der Kojak drin.



Danke fürs testen! Auch wenn der Fatboy bei mir merkwürdigerweise auf der gleichen Felge nur 40mm hat... Die Zeppelin passen optisch wohl auch besser an meinen Aufbau.


----------



## Schons_007 (28. März 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich allgemeine Lieferproblem bei Specialized mit den AWOL-Rahmen?

Ich habe mein AWOL-Projekt jetzt erst mal aufgegeben:
- AWOL Rahmenset Gr. L im November bei einem Specialized Händler bestellt
- geplante Auslieferung Mitte / Ende Januar
- seit Ende Februar hat mich der Händler mit verschiedensten Begründungen 6-7-mal immer wieder hingehalten
- Specialized kann angeblich immer noch keinen Liefertermin nennen und nicht mal bestätigen, daß der Rahmen überhaupt geliefert wird
- die Bestellung habe ich jetzt storniert!

Mal sehen - vielleicht versucht ich es nochmal mir den 2016er Modell (Rohloff-kompatible Ausfallenden), da ich sowieso auf Rohloff umrüsten wollte... => dann aber eher beim 'Elite-Shop' (da habe ich mehr vertrauen)!


----------



## cyron (28. März 2015)

Mein Awol ist seit heute fahrtüchtig, leider hat es dann natürlich pünktlich angefangen zu regnen...
Die Geometrie ist definitiv spürbar anders als bei anderen Rädern auf denen ich so gesessen habe, morgen gibt es  hoffentlich Gelegenheit für die erste "richtige" Probefahrt


----------



## Kordl (28. März 2015)

cyron schrieb:


> Mein Awol ist seit heute fahrtüchtig, leider hat es dann natürlich pünktlich angefangen zu regnen...
> Die Geometrie ist definitiv spürbar anders als bei anderen Rädern auf denen ich so gesessen habe, morgen gibt es  hoffentlich Gelegenheit für die erste "richtige" Probefahrt
> Anhang anzeigen 373233 Anhang anzeigen 373233



Gefällt mir.
Sehr schlicht gehalten.

Kordl


----------



## JMartin (28. März 2015)

cyron schrieb:


> Die Geometrie ist definitiv spürbar anders als bei anderen Rädern auf denen ich so gesessen habe
> Anhang anzeigen 373233 Anhang anzeigen 373233



Sehr schönes Rad, Glückwunsch!
Kannst Du "anders" bitte mal näher beschreiben? Danke.


----------



## cyron (28. März 2015)

Klar, kann ich versuchen wenn ich eine längere Strecke gefahren bin, bisher bin ich quasi nur probe gerollt.


----------



## JMartin (28. März 2015)

Danke schon einmal dafür!


----------



## pefro (28. März 2015)

Schons_007 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich allgemeine Lieferproblem bei Specialized mit den AWOL-Rahmen?



Ja. Laut Specialized sind alle Framesets für diese Saison ausverkauft.

Anfang des Jahres haben viele Händler Rahmen bekommen, die haben sie aber sicher schon weit vor November geordert. Die Rahmen die an die Händler ausgeliefert wurden, dürften bis auf Einzelstücke bereits jetzt alle weg sein, da bist Du leider einfach zu spät dran gewesen.


----------



## Schons_007 (29. März 2015)

Das hätte der Händler dann wohl früher wissen sollen, ...zwischenzeitlich hieß es bereits, Specialized hätte versucht den Rahmen anzuliefern -na ja...

@cyron - genau so gefällt mir das!


----------



## pefro (29. März 2015)

Tja, dann wäre die Frage, was aus dem Rahmen geworden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schons_007 (29. März 2015)

Ja...wie auch immer.
Auf jeden Fall ist dies ein toller Fred und ich werde Eure Aufbauten weiter beobachten.
Und vielleicht gibt`s dann irgrndwann den ersten Rohloff-Aufbau mit dem 2016er Modell?


----------



## pefro (29. März 2015)

Ist es denn überhaupt schon sicher, dass es die Rohloff Ausfallenden geben wird?


----------



## Schons_007 (29. März 2015)

Ich kann dazu bisher nur die Ankündigung aus dem weregoingawol-Blog. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Tyler-Duden (29. März 2015)

Sehr schönes Bike, cyron.
Was ist das für eine Größe?


----------



## cyron (29. März 2015)

Danke, Rahmengröße ist M bei 1,80. Die Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht.
Ich saß im Laden vorher auf einem Comp in L mit kurzem Vorbau, das war mir etwas zu groß.
Nun habe ich also das M, ob mir das mit kurzem Vorbau passt weiß ich auch erst nach einer längeren Fahrt, dann wird eventuell noch am Vorbau und Spacern etwas geändert.


----------



## DonUschi (30. März 2015)

Die Rahmen die Januar/Februar in Rotterdam angekommen sind sollten alle weg sein. Mehr gibts nicht. Ich habe um davon einen zu bekommen August 2014 bestellt.

@cyron: schönes Rad. Motiviert mich selber nochmal mein Flatbar auszuprobieren.


----------



## nonamenic (30. März 2015)

Mal ein Bild der aktuellen Tour von Stuttgart nach Berlin. Macht echt Spaß so eine Radreise.


----------



## wowbagger (31. März 2015)

Cool, ich hoffe ihr habt Rückenwind


----------



## pizpalue (31. März 2015)

Fundsache bei Instagram. Fährt wohl so in Norwegen rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (31. März 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild der aktuellen Tour von Stuttgart nach Berlin. Macht echt Spaß so eine Radreise.
> Anhang anzeigen 373868


habt ihr heute das interview am brandenburger tor gegeben? "windig, sehr windig"???


----------



## nonamenic (31. März 2015)

Ups, ja das waren wohl wir. Dachte das sieht niemand


----------



## ONE78 (31. März 2015)

Berliner abendschau...


----------



## wowbagger (1. April 2015)

Hier gibts jede Menge neue Bilder von den neuen Yonder AWOL´s....


----------



## Schmu (2. April 2015)

Wer von euch hat SKS Bluemels verbaut und kann mal ein Foto vom Frontblech im Bereich des Bremssattels posten?
Wie habt ihr das mit den Streben gelöst?


----------



## pefro (2. April 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat SKS Bluemels verbaut und kann mal ein Foto vom Frontblech im Bereich des Bremssattels posten?
> Wie habt ihr das mit den Streben gelöst?



Es gibt im Endeffekt drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du verwendest eine Distanzhülse, damit Du horizontal genügen Platz zum Bremssattel hast

2. Du verbiegst Deine Streben ungefähr so:






Oder Du nutzt die Lowrider Ösen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (2. April 2015)

Danke für den Tipp.
Hab mittlerweile dieses Bilde im Netz gefunden, bei dem mit Spacern gearbeitet wird. Werde es aus Symmetrie Gründen erstmal so testen...


----------



## Rommos (2. April 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> Hab mittlerweile dieses Bilde im Netz gefunden, bei dem mit Spacern gearbeitet wird. Werde es aus Symmetrie Gründen erstmal so testen...


Wow, sieht fast so aus als wäre selbst im Untenlenkergriff noch Lenkerüberhöhung....


----------



## pefro (2. April 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> Hab mittlerweile dieses Bilde im Netz gefunden, bei dem mit Spacern gearbeitet wird. Werde es aus Symmetrie Gründen erstmal so testen...



Jupp, mach ich auch immer so.

Wenn Du nicht sägen willst: Die passenden Distanzhülsen gibts auf Ebay.


----------



## Schmu (2. April 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wow, sieht fast so aus als wäre selbst im Untenlenkergriff noch Lenkerüberhöhung....


 
und trotzdem noch so nen "langen Vorbau"


----------



## JMartin (2. April 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> Hab mittlerweile dieses Bilde im Netz gefunden, bei dem mit Spacern gearbeitet wird. Werde es aus Symmetrie Gründen erstmal so testen...


Der noch dazu verrutschte "Baumarkt-Ständer" trübt den Gesamteindruck ein wenig


----------



## Schmu (2. April 2015)

Ist eigentlich ein Seitenständer oder ähnliches von Specialized freigegeben? 
Sind ja doch ziemlich dünne Röhrchen um nen Ständer zu klemmen/ befestigen...


----------



## harald_legner (2. April 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wow, sieht fast so aus als wäre selbst im Untenlenkergriff noch Lenkerüberhöhung....


Ist bei mir auch so. Und das ist großartig! Das erste Rad, bei dem ich überwiegend im Unterlenker fahre. 
https://instagram.com/p/07Sz04G8L4/?taken-by=harald_legner


----------



## pefro (2. April 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ein Seitenständer oder ähnliches von Specialized freigegeben?
> Sind ja doch ziemlich dünne Röhrchen um nen Ständer zu klemmen/ befestigen...



Also die Kettenstreben finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich massiv, dafür das es Stahl ist. Ich mache mir da eher sorgen um das S-BEND, DISC, AUSFALLENDEN Getöns. Meinen Hebie 672 habe ich schonmal hingehalten, glaube nicht, dass der wirklich passt. Aber wenn ein Ständer mit Mittelplatte geht, wie in Deinem Bild, dann stehen einem ja viele Wege offen.

Zur Not wirds halt doch Lenkerband am Oberrohr...


----------



## Philsen82 (3. April 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so. Und das ist großartig! Das erste Rad, bei dem ich überwiegend im Unterlenker fahre.
> https://instagram.com/p/07Sz04G8L4/?taken-by=harald_legner



Ah Neid  Sehr schönes Bike 

Meins sieht inzwischen so aus





Die Beleuchtung muss noch verkabelt werden (Mir fehlt noch das passende Werkzeug) und der Lenker war da gerade noch falsch eingestellt. Auch bin ich noch auf der Suche nach dem passenden Gepäckträger für vorne. Den originalen vom Awol Continental kriegt man so nicht, das Surly Nice Rack finde ich zu massiv und mit 1,1 KG einfach auch zu schwer. Wird vermutlich doch ein einfacher Tubus Duo werden oder kennt noch jemand Alternativen?

Ansonsten fährt es sich inzwischen ganz nett. Bin froh den XL Rahmen genommen zu haben...man sieht ja auf dem Bild meine Sattelüberhöhung, so ist es noch ok. Beim L wäre es wieder ewig weit über dem Lenker gewesen.

Daneben ist das Croix de Fer meiner Freundin in 58cm, wirkt gegen das XL Awol richtig klein.


----------



## harald_legner (3. April 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


>



Das ist auch ein schönes Pärchen!  Mir gefällt der farbliche Akzent durch den roten Scheinwerfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (3. April 2015)

Danke, und ja ich wollte eigentlich alles Schwarz, aber bin dann zufällig günstig an die rote Supernova gekommen. Find den einzelnen Farbtupfer inzwischen auch ganz hübsch


----------



## JMartin (3. April 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Ansonsten fährt es sich inzwischen ganz nett. Bin froh den XL Rahmen genommen zu haben...man sieht ja auf dem Bild meine Sattelüberhöhung, so ist es noch ok. Beim L wäre es wieder ewig weit über dem Lenker gewesen.


Wie groß ist denn deine Schrittlänge bitte?


----------



## Philsen82 (3. April 2015)

~90 cm bei 189 und ein paar zerquetschten


----------



## JMartin (3. April 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> ~90 cm bei 189 und ein paar zerquetschten


Ah, Danke, ich habe 89 cm bei 1,80 m. Und ich kann mich immer noch nicht dazu “durchringen“, die Größe L perfekt zu finden und zu kaufen.


----------



## harald_legner (3. April 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> ~90 cm bei 189 und ein paar zerquetschten





JMartin schrieb:


> Ah, Danke, ich habe 89 cm bei 1,80 m. Und ich kann mich immer noch nicht dazu “durchringen“, die Größe L perfekt zu finden und zu kaufen.



Ich fahre meins in XL mit 80cm bei 180. Damit sitze ich gestreckt, aber so mag ich's.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. April 2015)

Ich könnte wetten, dass vorhin ein Awol mit Lowrider und Packtaschen bei 'quer' durchs Bild gerollt ist. 
War´s (wieder) einer von hier?


----------



## pizpalue (11. April 2015)

Selfmade Pizza-Rack auf Instagram. Bin ja mal gespannt, wann hier der erste so etwas als Prototyp vorstellt.


----------



## Philsen82 (13. April 2015)

So jetzt auch endlich mal fertig. Danke an alle aus dem Forum die mir geholfen haben...sonst wäre es nie fertig geworden. 

Es fehlt noch ein Gepäckträger fur vorne, aber ich finde keinen der mir so wirklich taugt. 





Jetzt wird es auf den ersten Touren getestet.


----------



## jwerner (20. April 2015)

*... dann will ich mal mein im Winter aufgebautes AWOL Gespann einbringen. Habe ich für eine längere Radreise gebaut - werde ich leider mangels Zeit nicht antreten können. Werde evtl. verkaufen (s.h. ebay Kleinanzeigen, Rahmengröße M).*
*

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flm (20. April 2015)

jwerner schrieb:


> *... dann will ich mal mein im Winter aufgebautes AWOL Gespann einbringen. Habe ich für eine längere Radreise gebaut - werde ich leider mangels Zeit nicht antreten können. Werde evtl. verkaufen (s.h. ebay Kleinanzeigen, Rahmengröße M).*
> *
> *


Sehr geil Werner!


----------



## nonamenic (21. April 2015)

jwerner schrieb:


> *... dann will ich mal mein im Winter aufgebautes AWOL Gespann einbringen. Habe ich für eine längere Radreise gebaut - werde ich leider mangels Zeit nicht antreten können. Werde evtl. verkaufen (s.h. ebay Kleinanzeigen, Rahmengröße M).*
> *
> *


tolles Gesamtpaket, viel zu Schade zum verkaufen.....


----------



## jwerner (21. April 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> tolles Gesamtpaket, viel zu Schade zum verkaufen.....


.... in dem Paket habe ich auch echt nur gute Sachen verbaut. Das Rad fährt sich wirklich sehr gut - auch zusammen mit dem Anhänger. Das mit dem Verkauf muss ich mir evtl. doch nochmal überlegen!


----------



## Deleted 58680 (21. April 2015)

Du faehrst so viel Verlust ein und aergerst dich nur, behalts und verschieb die Reise nach hinten!


----------



## jwerner (21. April 2015)

qwn schrieb:


> Du faehrst so viel Verlust ein und aergerst dich nur, behalts und verschieb die Reise nach hinten!


... ich muss dir zustimmen. Hab das Rad bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen rausgenommen. Das AWOL bleibt in meinem Fuhrpark. Evtl. reicht es in diesem Jahr noch für eine erste "Kurzreise".


----------



## roundround (21. April 2015)

Viel zu schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (21. April 2015)

jwerner schrieb:


> ... ich muss dir zustimmen. Hab das Rad bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen rausgenommen. Das AWOL bleibt in meinem Fuhrpark. Evtl. reicht es in diesem Jahr noch für eine erste "Kurzreise".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380059



Damit wird selbst die Fahrt in den Biergarten zur "Kurzreise" bzw. "Kurzurlaub"  echt ein gelungenes Gespann


----------



## jwerner (21. April 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Damit wird selbst die Fahrt in den Biergarten zur "Kurzreise" bzw. "Kurzurlaub"  echt ein gelungenes Gespann


... Danke für die lobenden Worte  wünsche allen AWOL Freunden/Fahrern eine schöne Saison (aber eigentlich sind AWOL-Fahrer ja keine Saisonradler)


----------



## pefro (22. April 2015)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Schmu (23. April 2015)

Wenn ich das Bild mit Anhänger sehe kommt mir da eine Frage:

Können sich die Ausfallenden denn durch die Zugbelastung des Anhängers ungewollt verschieben? 

Frage deshalb, weil ich demnächst mal unseren Kinderanhänger (Croozer für 2 Kids) dran hängen möchte und nicht ungewollt das Hinterrad schräg stellen durch die einseitige Belastung und nen Unfall mit Kinder im Anhänger provozieren will.


----------



## talybont (23. April 2015)

Chariot-Kupplung passt nicht am AWOL, Durchmesser im Klemmbereich ist zu groß.


----------



## pefro (24. April 2015)

Hat einer von Euch nen Ständer montiert? 

Welcher passt denn?


----------



## Schmu (24. April 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## hpn (24. April 2015)

Holla,

wer Interesse an nem neuwertigen Awol hat, kann gerne mal in meinen Bikemarkt schauen. 

Grüße

Martin


----------



## blaubaer (24. April 2015)

FeierabendRunde und TrailSurfen mit dem Awol...


----------



## pefro (26. April 2015)

Für welche Bremsscheibengröße ist das AWOL eigentlich freigegeben, weiss das einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (26. April 2015)

So, bin nun mittlerweile ein paar Touren mit dem AWOL gefahren und das fährt sich erste Sahne. Hab den Vorbau noch gegen einen steileren getauscht wegen Schulterverletzung und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Das einzige wo ich mir nicht im klaren drüber bin ist der Luftdruck. Mit was fahrt ihr da eure Touren?
Laufräder: Mavic CrossOne (breite außen:25mm)
Reifen: MAXXIS Wormdrive 700x42 faltbar (Breite aufFelge:41mm)
Beim MTB fahre ich Gettotubeless ca 1,8 bar aber das ist beim AWOL kontaproduktiv... Im AWOL LRS sind jetzt ca. 2,8bar drin und das finde ich schon ziemlich hart. Sollte ich da wegen der Pannensicherheit mit mehr Druck fahren?
Anbei noch ein paar (Handy) Fotos:


----------



## hellmono (26. April 2015)

Seit langem mal wieder geputzt. Bin nach wie vor total zufrieden mit dem Rad. Außer mit dem Lack/der Oberfläche. Ist doch recht anfällig für Kratzerchen.

Und noch was: Hat sonst noch jemand so mittelmäßige Erfahrungen mit dem Lenkerband gesammelt? Das war bei mir recht stark verrutscht. Beim neu wickeln habe ich dann festgestellt, dass es an 2 Stellen gerissen ist. Also der Schaumstoff unter der eigentlichen Oberfläche. Wird noch etwas halten, aber eben nicht mehr lange denke ich.

Die Schutzbleche montiere ich erst nach dem Sommer, und außer den Pedalen wird nix mehr getauscht.


----------



## nonamenic (26. April 2015)

Bei mir rutscht das Lenkerband auch recht leicht. Gibt es da schöne dick gepolsterte Alternativen? Hab auch schon einige rostige Schrauben am Rad. Vor allem an den Ausfallenden.
Bei mir sind auch schon die Stellen von der Taschenklemmung am Tara ziemlich abgescheuert. Richtig blank und spürbar weniger Material. Wie löst Ihr das Problem?
Gruß Chris


----------



## Schmu (27. April 2015)

Hab an all meinen Räder mit Rennbügel das Lenkerband Lizard Skins DSP 2.5
Schön dick, gute Dämpfungseigenschaften und super griffig auch ohne Handschuhe.
Alternativen gibt es da relativ viele (Specialized Roubaix Lenkerband mit Gel Pads, Fizik Microtex usw.)
Das Lenkerband kann schon relativ straff gewickelt werden, da sollte eigentlich auch nichts mehr verrutschen.

Bei meinem Tara Lowrider habe ich hässliches Isolierband um die Stellen geklebt, wo die Packtaschen aufsitzen.
Es gibt aber von Tubus selbst auch Schutzfolie extra dafür.
Wichtig ist auf jedenfall (so ist es zumindest bei meinen Ortliebs) das man den richtigen Spacer für die Packtaschenhaken benutzt (bei Ortlieb sind im Lieferumfang verschiedene Größen dabei, damit die Taschenhaken schön stramm sitzen und nichts groß hin und her eiert)...


----------



## pizpalue (29. April 2015)

Kleine Abendrunde als der Regen durch war ...


----------



## Schmu (29. April 2015)

Das Seitenständerthema lässt mir noch keine Ruhe.
Habe heute auf dem AWOL Blog folgendes Bilde gefunden:






Finde so einen Zweibeinständer ne praktische Lösung und auch sinnvoll, gerade wenn man Lowrider Taschen montiert hat...

Bin jetzt bei dem XLC Ständer hängen geblieben: http://www.xlc-parts.com/produkte_detail_de,1114,24857,detail.html
Hat jemand sowas (oder ähnliches) getestet?
Sind die Rahmen überhaupt für solche Ständer freigegeben (Hab ja das Foto schließlich vom offiziellen AWOL Tumblr blog)?


----------



## pefro (29. April 2015)

@Schmu

Das Thema treibt mich auch noch um, einiges habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, hab aber noch keine gute Lösung gefunden.

Die zwei Bohrungen bei einem Reiserad (!) im Hinterbau hätten nun wirklich keinem weh getan, ist aber wahrscheinlich zu "uncool" - mit dem Resultat das aufgrund der verschiebbaren Ausfallenden / Disc keiner der universellen und guten (!) Hinterbauständer - z.B. von Hebie der 672 - passt.

Beim Mittelständer gibts dann ebenfalls zwei Probleme:

1. Keine geschweisste Platte - siehe oben.
2. Der Teil wo die Kettenstreben ans Tretlager laufen ist sehr schmal, schmaler als bei anderen Bikes!

Resultat: Die Hebie Nachrüstlösung mit der universellen Gegenplatte (70x30) ist zu groß und schaut an beiden Enden über den Rahmen hinaus. 

Hier wurde mal kritisiert, dass der hier: https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2923/14238828902_6763ce9594_b.jpg

Seinen Ständer nicht richtig montiert hatte. M.M. nach könnte das genau die Hebie Platte sein und er hat sie absichtlich so schief reingebaut, weil sie sonst an den Seiten überstehen würde.

Ideen die ich noch habe:

1. Von Pletscher gibts die Lasche F 15/1 als Gegenhalter. Die ist nur 53x14 groß. Evtl. passt die ja? Von Pletscher gäbe es dann auch passende Ein/Zweibeinständer.

2. Von Rose gibts den hier: http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-direct-hinterbaustaender/aid:712367

Müsste man beides mal ausprobieren, bin ich aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Die zwei Bohrungen bei einem Reiserad (!) im Hinterbau hätten nun wirklich keinem weh getan, ist aber wahrscheinlich zu "uncool"


Naja, also das Awol hat ja sehr deutliche Cyclocrossgene und zwängt einem die Abstecher ins Gelände förmlich auf.
Das sind dann auch gute Gründe, einen Ständer wegzulassen, der versehentlich ausklappen und zum Sturz führen kann.
Das Fehlen desselben kennt man an Mtbs ja auch nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## pefro (29. April 2015)

@FlowinFlo

und eine Ständerplatte / Bohrung würde Dich hintern, einen Ständer wegzulassen? 

Es geht doch um die Möglichkeiten. Der Einsatzzweck des AWOL geht doch weit über seine Cross Gene hinaus. Der eine fährt damit intensiv ins Gelände und wird auch nicht gezwungen, irgendwas zu montieren, der andere macht damit ne Weltreise und wäre mit schweren Packtaschen froh um einen ordentlichen Seitenständer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2015)

Okay! Einigen wir uns darauf, dass der Hersteller die Vorbedingungen für die Montage dann klar formulieren müsste.


----------



## Schmu (29. April 2015)

Danke pefro für die Tipps, ich denke ich werde einfach mal , trotz der Problematik, mir nächsten Monat den XLC Zweibeinständer ordern (inkl. der dazugehörigen Gegenplatte) und mir die Gegenplatte bzw die Grundplatte des Ständers dementsprechend mit Feile, Dremel und Schleifpapier auf die passende Größe zurecht stutzen 
Wenn ich ein einigermaßen zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zustand bekomme poste ich die Fotos hier natürlich.


----------



## Codi (30. April 2015)

Es gibt einen AWOL Fred, wie erfreulich. Seit gegrüßt liebe Freunde des guten Geschmacks. 
Ich bin im letzten Jahr auf dieses tolle Radel gestoßen und mir direkt einen Rahmen in L geordert den ich mit etwas Glück Ende November bekommen habe, aber auch nur weil mein Händler einen Rahmen zufällig vorbestellt hatte. Den Aufbau hatte ich dann Mitte Dezember mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen und seit dem macht mit das AWOL sehr viel Spaß. Denke dass ich damit jetzt ca. 2000km gefahren bin. 

Mittlerweile habe ich noch einen Tubus Vega am Heck und Spritzschutzlappen vorne ergänzt, zum nächsten Winter muss noch ein Nabendyamo her.

Viele Grüße
Codi


----------



## nonamenic (30. April 2015)

@Codi : schönes Awol. Was sind das für Bleche? Sehen gut aus. Funktionieren die auch? 
Gruß Chris


----------



## eddy 1 (30. April 2015)

Oder einen Ständer selber bauen,so wie an den Gazelle Hollandrädern die zum Gepäckträger hoch klappen


----------



## Codi (30. April 2015)

Merci! Die Schutzbleche sin Curana C-Lite. Nachdem ich beim Vorderen einen Spritzschutzlappen montiert habe bekommen die Füße und das Tretlager nicht Mehrkosten viel ab. Bisher bin ich noch nicht viel im Regen gefahren, bei stehendem Wasser haben sie sich bisher ganz gut geschlagen. Ich habe mich mal an die Empfehlungen aus Foren und Bewertungen gehalten und ca. 1cm (55mm) breiter als die Reifen montiert.
Etwas nervig ist dass das hintere Schutzblech gerne mal auf den Reifen schlägt wenn man über gröbere Unebenheiten fährt da es im oberen Bereich keine Verstrebungen hat.

Gruß
Codi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (30. April 2015)

Ist auch meine Erfahrung mit den C-Lite. Schlaglöcher, Kopfsteinpflaster bringen die Bleche ordentlich zum schwingen und bei Regen sind sie aufgrund der weniger gebogenen Form schwächer, als vergleichbare Bluemels. Leider keine Empfehlung, denn gut aussehen tun sie ja.

Ich hab mich deswegen für die Gilles Berthoud entschieden. 39,90 für französische Handarbeit in Edelstahl ist ein fairer Deal wie ich finde und mein Karma freut sich über die quicklebendigen Pandas.


----------



## nonamenic (4. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand von den Awol-Fahrern an zwei Speci Fatboy Reifen 700x45 Interesse? Sind bestimmt keine 100 km gelaufen. Schlage mal 25€ plus Versand vor.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Codi (4. Mai 2015)

Nach einem Ritt über 3 Tage durchs bergische Land, der letzte leider im Regen habe ich neue Erkenntnisse bzgl. der Schutzbleche. Zu den C-Lite Schutzblechen kann ich jetzt sagen, dass seitlich kein oder kaum Wasser vorbeispritzt, aber hintere ist etwas zu kurz so dass mein gelber Packsack nach der Regentour von oben etwas eingesaut war, vielleicht brauche ich hinten noch einen Spritztschutzlappen. Das Klappern bei Unebenheiten empfinde ich jetzt nicht als so dramatisch dass ich die Schutzbleche nicht wieder kaufen würde, denke es hängt auch damit zusammen wie dicht das Schutzblech über dem Reifen montiert ist.

Gruß
Codi


----------



## c3pflo (5. Mai 2015)

Hey nonamenic, Ich hätte grundsätzlich Interesse. Warum würdest du sie denn gerne verkaufen? Ist es die Variante mit brauner Seitenwand?
Ich habe beim Kauf ein Paar Marathon Mondial aufziehen lassen, weil im Sommer ein Radurlaub ansteht, könnte mir für den Alltag aber gut noch ein Paar Fatboy-Slicks vorstellen!

Bin übrigens auch seit kurzem Besitzer eines AWOL, allerdings aus Kostengründen kein schöner Custom-Aufbau, sondern die Elite-Stock-Variante. Was mir sofort aufgefallen ist: Die Zughüllen für die Schaltzüge sind ultralang, weiß jemand, warum? Wegen einer Tasche am Lenker? Sieht leider ziemlich übel aus, daher würde ich es gerne kürzen, am besten ohne schlechte Überraschung am Ende


----------



## nonamenic (5. Mai 2015)

@Flo1234 : ja, sind die Skinwalls. Passen nicht mehr in mein Farbkonzept. Fahre aktuell die Serienreifen, die gefallen mir irgendwie besser. 
Gruß Chris


----------



## blaubaer (8. Mai 2015)

Neu an meinem Awol, ein Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker, welcher ich noch hier hatte. mit dem Salsa hatte ich auf längeren, ab 30km, Ausfahrten rechts in der Hand mit der Zeit alles Taub  
mit dem neuen sollte ich keine, hoffentlich, Probleme mehr haben, fahre den auch am Speci Camber...


----------



## Halbfleisch (10. Mai 2015)

Moin,
Hervorragender Thread und die bisher beste Informationsquelle über das Rad. Danke dafür.
Ich selber bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten AWOL in Rahmenhöhe M. Der Zustand ist eher Nebensächlich genau wie die Optik. Kettenschaltung und Dropbar sind Pflicht! Bitte alles anbieten. 
Mit beendigung der Ausbildung (deshalb ist das Budget knapp) solls erstmal auf Reise gehen, Orte wie Kasachstan, Instanbul und Portugal schwirren mir im Kopf herum.

Vielen Dank und Liebe grüße
Halbfleisch


----------



## pizpalue (22. Mai 2015)

Fixierung des Hinterbaus?!

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Die Fixierungsschraube ist aktuell bei mir so eingestellt, dass der Hinterbau beim Bremsen nicht nach hinten rutschen könnte. Ich denke, dies soll auch so sein. Problem ist dann aber, dass der Hinterbau auf der rechten Antriebsseite nach vorne gezogen wird, wenn man mal mit ein paar mehr Watt in die Kurbel tritt. Das ist mir jetzt zweimal passiert, obwohl die Gelenkschrauben fest angezogen waren. Vielleicht probiere ich mal mit einer weiteren längeren Mutter auf der Fixierungsschraube, diese in beide Richtungen im Ausfallende zu fixieren. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Mai 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Finde so einen Zweibeinständer ne praktische Lösung und auch sinnvoll, gerade wenn man Lowrider Taschen montiert hat...



Ein Seitenständer ist solange toll, bis (vorzugsweise auf einer schrägen Abstellfläche) eine Windböe oder ein trotteliger Zeitgenosse das Rad umwirft und man schöne Macken am Rad hat. Das Rad an einem festen Gegenstand anlehnen ist zuverlässiger und vermeidet die Augenkrebs-Optik eines Ständers.


----------



## pefro (23. Mai 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das Rad an einem festen Gegenstand anlehnen ist zuverlässiger und vermeidet die Augenkrebs-Optik eines Ständers.



Und die Windböe oder der trottelige Zeitgenosse bringen Dein angelehntes Bike nicht zum umfallen? 

Nein im Ernst: Ich denke das ist kein Thema, welches man diskutieren muss.

Der breite Einsatzbereich des Awol bringts halt mit sich, dass die einen das Bike eher als Sportgerät sehen - dafür bräuchte ich auch keinen Ständer - und die anderen als voll beladenes Touren- oder Stadtbike und da hat dann ein Ständer einfach seine Vorteile, Optik hin oder her.

Ich hab mittlerweile übrigens einen Ständer gefunden, der passt, nicht zu dick aufträgt und trotz seines günstigen Preises eine ordentliche Qualität hat: Rose Direct Hinterbauständer. 10,99.

Besonderheit ist, dass er keine Verstrebung zur Sitzstrebe braucht und dank 3 Schrauben dennoch fest sitzt. Zudem ist seine Aufnahme oval geformt und passt bestens zur dicken Kettenstrebe des AWOL. Bis jetzt macht er einen guten Eindruck, schauen wir mal, ob es die Saison so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_65 (23. Mai 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Und die Windböe oder der trottelige Zeitgenosse bringen Dein angelehntes Bike nicht zum umfallen?
> 
> Nein im Ernst: Ich denke das ist kein Thema, welches man diskutieren muss.
> 
> ...



Seh ich so, wie du auch. Gerade in der Stadt sind viele Geschäfte nicht begeistert, wenn man das Radl ans Schaufenster lehnt. 

Habs mit dem Tubus-Ständer probiert, ist aber als alleiniger Ständer nicht zu empfehlen. 

http://www.tubus.com/product.php?xn=58

War aber mein Denkfehler, der soll eben nur ein beladenes Vorderrad stabilisieren.
Der Rose-Ständer sieht interessant aus, danke dafür! Lieber wär mir aber sowas:

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/timbutterfield/14238828902/

Hat den Pletscher schon jemand ohne zurechtfeilen ans AWOL bekommen?


----------



## Probert (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines AWOLs.
Bin mit meiner "einBikefüralles" Lösung super zufrieden , Mtb ist schon verkauft , Rennräder kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch weg.


----------



## Schmu (23. Mai 2015)

@Probert sehr schöner Aufbau! Gefällt mir.
Kannst du eventuell mal ein Detailbild posten, wie du die Supernova am Lowrider befestigt hast?


Wenn ich heute oder morgen dazu komme mache ich mal Fotos von der derzeitigen Ausbaustufe meines Awol mit ZWEIBEINSTÄNDER 

schonmal vorab: hab den hier verbaut: http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fah...staender-Alu-schwarz-28-Zoll.html?cat=165389&

passt ohne Probleme, wackelt nix und lässt das Rad mit Frontgepäck in jeder Lage stabil stehen...


----------



## Schmu (23. Mai 2015)

Hier mal 3 schnelle Fotos. Ständerstreben werden noch ein bisschen gekürzt, die Schlauch Stücke, die ich zwischen Ständerplatten und Streben gelegt habe werden noch sauber zurecht geschnitten. 

Was noch am Rad fehlt und bei (finanzieller) Gelegenheit ergänzt wird ist ein Shutter Precision Nabendynamo Laufrad und Supernova Beleuchtung. 
Sattel wird eventuell noch gegen einen schwarzen getauscht. 
Ein Porteur rack vom Specialized Globe hätte ich noch gerne (wenn ich mal auf eines Stoße)...


----------



## pefro (23. Mai 2015)

@Schmu

Schöner Aufbau! Den Charge Spoon hatte ich auch mal, war aber nichts für meinen Hintern.

Könntest Du mal ein Detailbild von der Ständeraufnahme Platte machen. Wie hast Du das denn mit dem Zug zum Umwerfer gemacht, kommen die sich nicht in die Quere?


----------



## Schmu (23. Mai 2015)

Detailbilder reiche ich die Tage gerne nach.
Der Zug vom umwerfer kollidiert nicht mit der platte und hat noch locker n paar Milimeter Luft. 
Hätte im Notfall aber auch kein Problem damit gehabt mit der rundfeile ne kleine Aussparung in die Ständerplatte und den Ständerkopf zu feilen.
Material wäre genug dran


----------



## Probert (23. Mai 2015)

@Schmu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/specialized-awol-news-bilder-fragen-aufbauten.735471/page-11
hier gabs Bilder von dem Supernovahalter


----------



## Schmu (23. Mai 2015)

Achso, das war dein Tubus damals. 
Hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. 
Wenn ich alles da hab werd ich mich eventuell auch an der genialen Lösung versuchen.


----------



## Mooeep (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rad bin ich auf das AWOL gestoßen werde heute nachmittag mal ein "L" Probe fahren können, vorab schonmal 2 Fragen an die Experten hier:
1. Fahre das Enduro in XL und bin da auch heilfroh drüber (bin 190cm mit ner SL von ~91cm) ist hier vllt jemand ähnlich groß und mag mal seine Erfahrungen bzgl Rahmengröße teilen? Beide Händler hier in der Gegend haben nur noch n "L" da vielleicht passt das ja perfekt aber falls nicht müsst ich nochmal suchen, es sei denn das AWOL ist einfach groß und bis 195cm passt das bei allen problemlos 
2. Beide sind die Ausstattung mit Gepäckträger mit anderen Worten ohne das anpassbare Ausfallende für Narbe/Drive Train etc wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Sprich dann geht nur Kettenschaltung? Denn Hinterbau tauschen kann man da später ja wohl nicht 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe exakt die gleichen Maße wie du. Ich fahre das Awol in L mit 7,5 cm Vorbau und 3,0 cm Spacern. Die Sattelüberhöhung liegt dann bei nur 1,0 cm. @hellmono hat ähnliche Maße. Kannst dir ja mal die Bilder der beiden Rädern anschauen. Für mich fährt sich das gut so. Ein XL mit gerader Sattelstütze, ohne Spacer und 6 cm Vorbau wird aber vielleicht auch gehen. Wir liegen da so im Grenzbereich L / XL. Gibt hier auch Leute unter 190 cm, die XL fahren und zufrieden waren. Da hilft wohl nur probieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nonamenic (28. Mai 2015)

@Mooeep 
Den Hinterbau kann man tatsächlich nicht tauschen und Dein Modell wird nur für Kettenschaltung sein, bzw. Nabenschaltung mit Kette und Spanner müsste auch gehen.
Ach, und falls Dir die Schutzbleche nicht gefallen, ich würde sie dir abkaufen 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Schmu (28. Mai 2015)

Hab auch identische Maße und fahre nen XL mit 60mm Vorbau (siehe Fotos weiter oben) 
Passt für mich perfekt, ist aber echt Geschmackssache wie du ja siehst.


----------



## Mooeep (29. Mai 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, habs gestern nicht mehr zum Händler geschafft mal schauen obs am Wochenende was wird. Muss mich dann aber wohl auch doch nochmal auf die Suche nach nem XL Rahmen machen mal sehen....


Ach ja und die Schutzbleche sind doch gerade das Gute an der Version


----------



## Philsen82 (31. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht nochmal als Feedback zur Rahmengröße, ich war mit meinem Rad in einem Radlabour zur Laservermessung and Anpassung der Sitzposition. War recht interessant, zumal ich auch endlich wirklich präzise Angaben zu meinen Körpermaßen erhalten habe. Also ich bin genau 190 und habe sogar ne 93 SL (meine Messungen hatten immer 89 bis 90 ergeben). Ich fahre den XL Rahmen mit 80 mm Vorbau, 8° Steigung und die gerade originale Sattelsütze mit einem SQ Lab 611 Active, ganz nach vorne geschoben. So wurde es mir vor Ort eingestellt und ich muss sagen ich fahre damit recht gut, auch Strecken von 50+ KM sind machbar ohne das mir der Rücken wehtut, einzig der Hintern hat irgendwann genug, aber das liegt wohl eher daran dass ich kein Sitzfleisch habe. Insofern bin ich doch recht froh dass ich damals länger nach einem XL Rahmen gesucht habe. Hatte auch den L Probegefahren und fühlte mich doch recht gedrungen. Meine sattelüberhöhung ist jetzt +-0 und der Kniewinkel in den entsprechenden Pedalstellungen optimal.


----------



## pefro (31. Mai 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> ... und die gerade originale Sattelsütze...



Apropos... Bin ich eigentl. der einzige der die original Sattelstütze:

a. nicht richtig versteht  oder
b. ziemlich bescheiden findet, weil man, um die Sattelneigung einzustellen, immer die komplette Sattelklemme aufschrauben muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (31. Mai 2015)

Nein ich finde sie auch ziemlich bescheiden..hatte eigentlich auch eine Thomson drinnen, aber nach dem Vermessen will ich jetzt ungern wieder alles umschrauben :> Das System von der originalen ist auf jeden Fall stark verbesserungsfähig..


----------



## cyron (31. Mai 2015)

Hier mal mein aktueller Stand. Dazu gekommen ist ein Racktime Light-It Gepäckträger und Velo-Orange Zeppelin Bleche in schwarz. Außerdem testweise gerade da ist ein umfunktionierter Weinflaschenhalter, keine Ahnung ob der bleibt aber er könnte praktisch werden.

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Lowrider da ich eine 3-wöchige Schweden Tour plane


----------



## Daniel110 (1. Juni 2015)

cyron schrieb:


> Hier mal mein aktueller Stand. Dazu gekommen ist ein Racktime Light-It Gepäckträger und Velo-Orange Zeppelin Bleche in schwarz. Außerdem testweise gerade da ist ein umfunktionierter Weinflaschenhalter, keine Ahnung ob der bleibt aber er könnte praktisch werden.



Allein für den Quarter Cask gibt´s schon nen Daumen!!! Ein toller Fusel!

Ach ja, das Rad ist auch schick!


----------



## steinepa (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin jetzt gerade an meinem Aufbau des Awol. Habe mal eine Frage bezüglich des Tretlagers. Ich habe gestern die XT-Kurbel mit HTII-Lagern verbaut. Anzugsdrehmomente etc. sollten stimmen, jedoch dreht sich die Kurbel ein bisschen schwergängig (maximal ca. 1.5 Umdrehungen). Ich habe mal gelesen, dass HTII Lager vor allem zu Beginn etwas schwergängig sein können.
Nun zur meiner Frage: habt ihr das Tretlagergehäuse planfräsen lassen? Evtl. liegt das Problem daran, dass die beiden Lagerschalen nicht exakt parallel zueinander liegen. Beim Einbau der Kurbel gab es dann auch ziemlich viel Widerstand. Bei meinem Rahmen sieht es so aus, als sei eine Seite gefräst, die andere jedoch nicht. Beim Kauf des Rahmens wurde mir gesagt, planfräsen sei nicht nötig. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Besten Dank schonmal.

Gruss


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juni 2015)

Das ist normal. Sorgen kannst du dir machen, wenn sich nach 30km noch nichts geändert hat.


----------



## pefro (3. Juni 2015)

Jupp, war bei mir mit der XT Kurbel genauso. Ist normal. Von meinen letzten 5 Rahmen habe ich keinen planfräsen lassen. Weder am Tretlager noch an den Scheibenbremsen. Keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## hellmono (3. Juni 2015)

ready to roll - jetzt mit Klickies und neuen Reifen (Danke an @nonamenic). So bleibt es, bis sich was ändert.


----------



## pefro (3. Juni 2015)

@hellmono 

Boah, das sind ja riesen Frontroller 

Welche Marke ist das denn?


----------



## hellmono (3. Juni 2015)

Das sind Swift Industries. Und mit 15l je Tasche gar nicht sooo groß. Wirkt nur so, weil in der rechten Tasche das Zelt inkl. Gestänge ist. Hatte für eine Nacht keine Lust, aufwändiger zu packen, z.B. mit Zeltstangen am Rahmen.


----------



## nonamenic (3. Juni 2015)

@hellmono: sieht echt gut aus mit den Reifen....hoffe nicht das ich das bald bereue 
meinen Awol-Vorbau habe ich auch recht schnell verkauft und durch einen Thomson ersetzt. Mittlerweile habe ich mir einen Specialized Comp gekauft weil der Lenkwinkel angenehmer ist.......durch Fehler wird man klug.......oder auch nicht 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (3. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte ja das Problem, dass sich die Hinterbauaufhängung während der Fahrt mehrfach leicht verschoben hat. Das liegt u.a. daran, dass die Einstellschrauben ca. 3mm kürzer ist als die Aussparung, in der die Schraube lagert. Ich habe das jetzt erst mal so gelöst, dass ich zwei selbstsichernde Muttern aufgesetzt habe. Die äußere ist nicht ganz aufgeschraubt, so dass die 3mm Lücke geschlossen ist und der Hinterbau nicht mehr verrutschen kann. Das funktioniert schon mal. Werde demnächst aber die ganze Schraube gegen eine längere tauschen, die gerade noch so rein geht und dann das minimale Spiel mit nur einer Mutter ausgleichen. Die schnelle Verstellung des Hinterbaus ist dann zwar kam möglich, bei der Kettenschaltung kann ich da aber gut drauf verzichten.


----------



## pefro (7. Juni 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja das Problem, dass sich die Hinterbauaufhängung während der Fahrt mehrfach leicht verschoben hat. Das liegt u.a. daran, dass die Einstellschrauben ca. 3mm kürzer ist als die Aussparung, in der die Schraube lagert...



Eigentlich ja ein ziemlicher Supergau an den Swinger Dropouts. Das sollte auf keinen Fall passieren. Hat das Problem noch ein anderer, bzw. hat sich damit mal jemand an Specialized gewannt?

Mir hat es bei der "Jungfernfahrt" das Ausfallende auch verschoben. Ich hab es wieder so eingestellt, dass das Laufrad gerade ist. Während am Anfang beide Markierungen an den Ausfallenden ungefähr auf die gleiche Markierung eingestellt waren, habe ich jetzt den Fall, dass die eine Markierung ein ganze Stück weiter außen ist, als die andere. Das Rad ist jetzt optisch und nachgemessen wieder gerade, die A-Schrauben sind mit dem vorgegeben Drehmoment angezogen, aber das sollte ja auch irgendwie nicht sein, oder?


----------



## nonamenic (7. Juni 2015)

Die Einstellung nach Markierung wird bei mir auch nicht gerade. Mittlerweile mache ich das (möglichst selten) mit dem Meterstab. Ist aber eine Geduldsprobe.
Gruß Chris


----------



## pefro (8. Juni 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Die Einstellung nach Markierung wird bei mir auch nicht gerade. Mittlerweile mache ich das (möglichst selten) mit dem Meterstab. Ist aber eine Geduldsprobe.
> Gruß Chris



Ok, das heisst, dass Du das auch schon öfters machen musstest, weil sie sich verstellt haben?


----------



## nonamenic (8. Juni 2015)

@pefro: eigentlich nur 2 Mal. Das erste Mal weil sich das Hinterrad beim ordentlich reintreten verstellt hat. (Hätte der Händler ja auch richtig anziehen können) und das nächste Mal beim Einbaugefummel für das Schutzblech. Wenn die langen Schrauben die den Swinger abstützen aber richtig eingestellt und mit Schraubenkleber versehen sind, müsste das aber bombenfest sitzen. Bei mir hat sich seit dem nie wieder was verstellt. Die sollten so eingedreht sein, dass sich der Hinterbau nicht verkürzen kann. Sich also gegen den Swinger abstützen. Hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich erklärt.
Gruß Chris


----------



## pefro (8. Juni 2015)

@nonamenic 

Ah ok, danke! 

Damit ich Dich richtig verstehe: Beim Swinger gibts ja drei Schrauben pro Seite:

Die seitlichen A-Schrauben (zwei auf jeder Seite) die gelockert werden müssen zum einstellen und die von unten zugängliche B-Schraube (eine auf jeder Seite) mit der dann die eigentliche Verstellung vorgenommen wird.






https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...e55WVkiZe2uZWRA&bvm=bv.95039771,d.bGg&cad=rja


Du sicherst dann also die B-Schraube mit Schraubenkleber?


----------



## nonamenic (8. Juni 2015)

@pefro 
Genau. Wichtig ist, dass der Kopf immer am Swinger anliegt und somit der Swinger nicht nach vorn rutschen kann. Bei Zug an der Kette will der Swinger sozusagen nach vorn rutschen und Schraube B hält den Swinger an seinem Platz.


----------



## blaubaer (10. Juni 2015)

BastelTeile fürs Awol ...


----------



## pizpalue (10. Juni 2015)

Schön, mal ein anderer Frontträger, den wir hier noch nicht hatten. Bin auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (10. Juni 2015)

Apropos Frontträger:

Das Specialized Pizza Rack, auf das hier viel gewartet haben, wird wohl eines der Teile aus der Awol Collection sein, die es im Laufe des Junis zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## hellmono (10. Juni 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Apropos Frontträger:
> 
> Das Specialized Pizza Rack, auf das hier viel gewartet haben, wird wohl eines der Teile aus der Awol Collection sein, die es im Laufe des Junis zu kaufen gibt.



Ich gucke deswegen quasi jeden Tag auf das AWOL Blog.


----------



## nonamenic (10. Juni 2015)

an die AWOL-Gemeinde: hätte noch einen Vorbau THOMSON Elite X4 Vorbau in schwarz zu verkaufen: 31,8x70 mm, 0Grad.
Kam mit der Sitzposition an meinem AWOL nicht zu recht. Gekauft im Oktober 2014 für €69,89 bei HIBIKE. Preis VB.

Noch eine Frage zum Pizza-Rack: passen da an der Seite auch noch die Ortliebs dran?

Brauch auch ein neues Lenkerband, mein Originales löst sich langsam auf. Könnt ihr eines empfehlen? Es sollte etwas gedämpft sein und Regenfahrten aushalten.

Danke. Gruß Chris


----------



## pizpalue (10. Juni 2015)

Produktname: Specialized S-Wrap HD Tape Lenkerband
Hersteller: Specialized
Artikelnummer: SPZ198938
Modelljahr: 2015




Haltbar und mit tollen Hafteigenschaften bietet das S-Wrap HD ein sicheres und komfortables Lenkergefühl. 

• Griffiges Diamant-Profil
• Gelstreifen auf der Innenseite für gute Haftung und leichte Wiederverwendbarkeit
• Ideal für den Einsatz an Gelände-Rädern, da nicht saugfähig und besonders pflegeleicht
• Sehr robust und langlebig


Hallo,
Mit diesem Lenkerband bin ich sehr zufrieden. Detailaufnahmen unter meinen Bildern.


----------



## hellmono (10. Juni 2015)

Genau das Band ist ja serienmäßig am AWOL Comp drauf. Finde es nicht schlecht was das Griffgefühl angeht, aber die Haltbarkeit ist etwas bescheiden. Bei mir rutscht es etwas, und unter der Oberfläche die "Dämpfungsschicht" ist beidseitig schon gerissen.

Werde, wenn das Band ganz durch ist, das Soma Rumble Griffband testen, oder evtl das hier: http://www.esigrips.com/silicone_road_grips.htm

Von dem Specialized Wrap hab ich übrigens noch ein neues Paar hier liegen (ohne die Abschlussklebestreifen, die taugen eh nix). Bei Bedarf: PN.


----------



## DonUschi (11. Juni 2015)

Ich nutze dieses hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/PRO/Smart-Silicon-Lenkerband-p27787/

Es ist im Vergleich zu anderen lächerlich billig und hat eine wirklich gute Dämpfung. Es ist so bequem, dass ich mein Brooks Lederband immer noch nicht montiert habe weil ich befürchte, dass es zwar cooler aussieht aber deutlich unbequemer ist. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel110 (11. Juni 2015)

Das Brooks ist wirklich hart... eine Lage anderes Band darunter schafft Abhilfe! Dann sieht´s gut aus und ist auch noch bequem.


----------



## blaubaer (11. Juni 2015)

meine Bilder vom und nach dem Umbau... 





mit dem Salsa Down Under HD Rack Lowrider, ohne Tasche





die neue SuperNova E3 









war nicht einfach meine Ideen um zusetzten, die Verkabelung fand wieder im Steuerrohr seinen Platz. der PlugIn-Lader musste weichen. Hab den eh nur wenig benutzt und das IPhone Laden während der fahrt, ein ding der Unmöglichkeit, mit der neuen FrontLampe sowieso, die brennt jetzt immer, hat keinen Schalter mehr.


----------



## nonamenic (11. Juni 2015)

@blaubaer: wie verläuft das Kabel vom Steuerrohr bis zur Lampe? Die Konstruktion würde mich interessieren. Loch im Steuerrohr und Loch im Vorbau?
Gruß Chris


----------



## blaubaer (11. Juni 2015)

J/ein, mit dem alten Syntace Vorbau wäre es nicht gegangen. Aber der Syncros ist ganz anders Gebaut, viel mehr material vorhanden, nicht so auf Leichtgewicht. Die Öffnung/Druchgang von Steuerrohr zum Lenker ist einiges grösser als bei einem Syntace. Am Vorbau hab ich nur auf der Unterseite ein Loch gebohrt, ich hab da keine bedenken dass das nicht hält. Beim Steuerrohr hab ich nur etwas gefeilt und da ist mir die Bauweise vom Supernova Expander sehr entgegen gekommen, dadurch musst ich nicht zu viel Feilen und die Kabel konnt ich auch leicht in das Steuerrohr führen.


----------



## Diman (11. Juni 2015)

Mutig! Aber sieht gut aus.


----------



## pefro (11. Juni 2015)

@blaubaer 

Och wie schade. Ich fand das Bike mit dem Monster Front Rack ja ziemlich kultig!


----------



## blaubaer (12. Juni 2015)

@Diman  Mutig ? wegen dem gebohrten Loch ? ach da haben wir früher noch an ganz anderen stellen löcher gebohrt, wenn es teils auch nur zur Gewichts Ersparnis war. und früher gab es mal ein Vorbau der hatte durchgehend ein Loch für die CantiBremsLeitung, nur ein Loch von Oben, das wäre mir schon eher riskant, aber unten, da wirken die kräfte nicht so extrem, ausser ich ziehe wie Stier am Lenker. 

@pefro der Surly Rack war aber einfach nur Sackschwer (1.3kg ohne Schrauben), ich war in letzter Zeit eben meist mit nur einer Tasche unterwegs. Jetzt ist das ganze Rad um 1kg leichter. falls es wirklich mal auf grosse Tour geht, mach ich Links auch noch den 2. Salsa Rack ran & hinten noch kleiner Tubus Träger.


----------



## pefro (12. Juni 2015)

@blaubaer

Ja, dass kann ich mir denken. Das Surly Rack war schon ein riesen Ding, dass muss man nicht die meiste Zeit leer durch die Gegend fahren. Gabs nen objektiven Grund für das Salsa Rack und gegen Tubus, oder eher so Geschmackssache?


----------



## blaubaer (15. Juni 2015)

@pefro wollte einfach einen einfachen Träger, ohne diesen Bügel übers Vorderrad. Tubus hat auch einen im Program, aber da gefällt mir mir der von Salsa besser.


----------



## Dianmaan (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem mir die Beiträge in dieses Forum bei "meinem" AWOL Aufbau sehr geholfen hat, möchte ich euch ein paar Bilder des ersten Testaufbaus nicht vorenthalten. An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an euch alle - vor allem aber an den Treadstarter.
Reparaturen an den Rädern der Familie habe ich bisher oft selbst erledigt - dies wird aber mein erster kompletter Selbstaufbau - vieles davon ist und wird wohl über Versuch und Irrtum ab(ge)laufen.
Im Ritzelrechner (http://ritzelrechner.de) habe ich meine bisher genutzte Schaltung am MTB zugrunde gelegt und die tatsächlich gefahrenen Gänge ermittelt - daher die gewählte 2x10 Variante.
Der gebrauchte Specialized Dropbar ist vorläufig und wird, wie der Vorbau, noch gegen ein anderes Exemplar getauscht. Die Lichtanlage fehlt bis auf den Nady noch vollständig. Auch Sattel und die Pedale werden noch gewechselt.
Die 2,35er Reifen waren gesetzt, da ich nicht auf einer "Rüttelplatte" wie im Hintergrund zu sehen reisen wollte. _Für Nachahmer aber eine Warnung - es geht zwischen den Streben hinten am Tretlager echt eng zu._
Für die anfänglich geplanten Touren sind die Super Moto "gefühlt" ideal - für den Herbst werden wohl Schutzbleche und "dünnere" Reifen drauf kommen.
Ein Versuch (den ich NICHT bereut habe) war die hydraulische Bremsanlage, die dann "automatisch" zu den Sram Komponenten geführt hat.
Leider ist die hintere Leitung zu lang - bis zum ersten Entlüften oder dem DOT Wechsel wird es aber so bleiben, da ich Montagearbeiten an der Bremse innerhalb der Garantiezeit scheue.
Auch der oft gescholtene Spacerturm bleibt (vorerst?) - so kann ich die Sitzposition jederzeit nachträglich an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen.













Weitere Bilder des "fertigeren" Rades (auch von der Antriebsseite) gern bei Interesse.
Die ersten 160km sind gefahren - die Ausstattung sieht inzwischen so aus:

AWOL Comp in Größe L mit originaler Sattelstütze
Laufräder Shimano XT mit Felgen Mavix XM719 _ - Danke an "Probert" für die Frage hier im Forum ;-)_
Schaltung Sram X9 komplett (vorn 175mm 36/22; hinten 10 fach 11-36)
Bremsanlage Sram S700 (2015)
Lenker Spezialiced Comp
Vorbau Ritchey RCS 60mm 6°(?)
Sattel Brocks B17 Narrow
Lowrider (Noname?)
SKS Flaschenhalter
Faltschloss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbert (18. Juni 2015)

cooler (und in meinen Augen sehr schöner) Aufbau, entspricht schon ziemlich genau dem was ich vorhabe, nur dass ich noch auf die neue Force 1x11 Gruppe warte.
Kannst Du vielleicht mal Detail-Fotos posten, wieviel Platz genau die Reifen an den Schlüsselstellen haben? Ich bin ja bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass das Limit bei 2.2 ohne Noppen liegt.

Was für einen Lenker hast Du geplant, uU Offroad-Dropbar?

vg, albert


----------



## Dianmaan (18. Juni 2015)

@derbert - hier sind die Bilder - leider ist nicht so viel zu sehen, eine Ahnung hat man aber schon.
Der Super Moto baut auf meinen Felgen 57mm breit und hat rechts und links noch ca. 4mm (?) Platz. Ich vermute mit einer breiteren Felge hat er dann echte 60mm und passt nicht mehr rein.
Zu Beginn ist mir das Hinterrad ein paar mal bei Bremsen "verrutscht" und schliff links unten - jetzt ist der Schnellspanner sehr fest angezogen und es hält.
Für Strassen und Waldautobahnen ist es so ok. - Probleme wird es vermutlich bei Matsch und Schlamm geben...

Zum Lenker - eigentlich sollte es ein Salsa Woodchipper werden - jetzt habe ich aber den Cowchipper entdeckt und werde warten bis dieser in Dlt. erhältlich ist, um ihn zu testen.








Anbei noch zwei Bilder meiner "Black Pearl" wie sie

 für die Fahrten der letzten Tage aussah:





Bin gespannt auf deinen 1x11 Aufbau
Ich persönlich weiß meinen 22er Rettungsring zu schätzen, finde es aber klasse, welch verschiedene Aufbauarten beim AWOL möglich sind.

Noch eine persönliche Erfahrung:
Gepäck nur vorn ist beim Fahren mit zwei Taschen völlig ok.- der tiefe Schwerpunkt gefällt mir sogar sehr gut.
Mit einer Tasche fährt es sich gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Die verständnislosen / fragenden Blicke der Entgegenkommenden sind den Aufbau - Gepäck nur vorn - aber schon allein wert.
Weiterer Vorteil: Man sieht seine Taschen immer und kann gut abschätzen, ob es an Engstellen mit der Breite passt.
*Wie geht es euch beim Tragen des Bikes?* Hier haben sich Taschen vorn für mich als extrem unpraktisch herausgestellt- der Schwerpunkt ist "falsch" und der Lenker schlägt immer um. Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Morgen kann ich meine "Viscacha" Satteltasche anschauen/ abholen - sollte ich sie nehmen, dann gibts erneut Bilder.
Grüße zurück von Dianmaan


----------



## wowbagger (18. Juni 2015)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> *Wie geht es euch beim Tragen des Bikes?* Hier haben sich Taschen vorn für mich als extrem unpraktisch herausgestellt- der Schwerpunkt ist "falsch" und der Lenker schlägt immer um. Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar


Wenn es bergauf geht Versuch mal den Sattel auf der Schulter aufzulegen und das AWOL verkehrt rum zu tragen also Hinterrad nach vorne und das Vorderrad nach hinten ansonsten fällt mir noch ein Klettband ein um Vorderrad und Unterrohr damit das VR nicht wackeln kann.
Sehr coole Schlappen, das werden meine nächsten
MFG wowbagger


----------



## ONE78 (19. Juni 2015)

bei den amis gefunden


----------



## Dianmaan (19. Juni 2015)

@ONE78 So steht es hier in Dresden bei Bike24 in Größe L ebenfalls noch im Laden.
Dort habe ich das erste Mal Probe gesessen.
Orginales AWOL Comp um Mittelständer, Licht und andere Pedale ergänzt, soweit ich das erkenne kann.
Wenn man "nur" Kettenschaltung fahren möchte und die Sora Komponeten mit ihrer Übersetzung für den Anfang reichen sicherlich ok.
Hast du Detailbilder von der Befestigung des Ständers oder hast du das Bild online gefunden?
Mfg Dianmaan


----------



## BigJohn (19. Juni 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> bei den amis gefunden


?!


----------



## nonamenic (19. Juni 2015)

@Dianmaan: der Ständer ist von Pletscher. Wird einfach mit den mitgelieferten Platten an die Kettenstrebe hinter dem Tretlager geklemmt. Den habe ich auch noch zu Hause liegen. Der Tip dazu kam auch hier aus dem Forum, wollte aber noch Gummiplatten dazwischen klemmen um die Streben noch etwas zu schützen. Die Befestigungsschraube schien mir etwas lang. So richtig fest habe ich ihn nicht bekommen. Wird mit Gummi dazwischen hoffentlich besser. Für den Taschenbetrieb sehr zu empfehlen, für den Anhängertransport eher nicht. Wenn meine Mädels in den Hänger einsteigen, kippt das Rad trotzdem um.

Das Awol mit den Supermotos finde ich übrigens genial!

Gruß Chris


----------



## hellmono (19. Juni 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was der Umwerfer vorn maximal an Gangunterschied schafft? Aktuell hab ich am AWOL Comp die normale 48/34 2-fach Kurbel mit SRAM Apex Umwerfer. Was geht da noch in Richtung kleineres Kettenblatt?


----------



## ONE78 (19. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ?!



quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (19. Juni 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was der Umwerfer vorn maximal an Gangunterschied schafft? Aktuell hab ich am AWOL Comp die normale 48/34 2-fach Kurbel mit SRAM Apex Umwerfer. Was geht da noch in Richtung kleineres Kettenblatt?



eigentlich haben alle rennradumwerfer eine kapazität von 16zähnen. für normale kompaktkurbeln mit 50/34


----------



## Dianmaan (19. Juni 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @Dianmaan: der Ständer ist von Pletscher. Wird einfach mit den mitgelieferten Platten an die Kettenstrebe hinter dem Tretlager geklemmt. Den habe ich auch noch zu Hause liegen. Der Tip dazu kam auch hier aus dem Forum, wollte aber noch Gummiplatten dazwischen klemmen um die Streben noch etwas zu schützen. Die Befestigungsschraube schien mir etwas lang. So richtig fest habe ich ihn nicht bekommen.



@nonamenic Schön, dass die dir Reifen an AWOL gefallen.
Da ich Big Apple am Stadtrad fahre und sie mir den gewünschten Komfort ohne Federung bringen, wollte ich im AWOL unbedingt wieder diese Art "Federung" - die in meinen Augen "schöne Optik" bekam ich dann gratis hinzu ;-)

Einen solchen Pletscherständer habe ich ebenfalls noch in schwarz hier liegen. Leider ist bei mir die Befestigungsschraube deutlich zu kurz. Mit Ständer kommen die Nachteile der SuperMoto zum Tragen - er geht (wenn ich ihn testweise dran halte)an dem fetten Reifen nicht vorbei und wenn ich ihn schräg dran halte, dann kollidiert er mit der Kurbel.
Als ich das "Zweibein" noch am Reiserad hatte, sind die dünnen Beinchen bei lockerem Untergrund leider immer eingesunken und das Rad ist umgekippt - von daher drängt es mich auch nicht diese Art Ständer zu montieren.
Ich tendiere eher zu einem Mittelständer mit fetter Auflagefläche wie dem Ursus King (http://www.zeg.com/online-shop/prod...-King-26-28-verstellbar-schwarz-guenstig.html)
_Darf man den Link einfügen? Ansonsten bitte löschen oder Hinweis an mich, damit ich ihn entferne - danke!_
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## hellmono (19. Juni 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> eigentlich haben alle rennradumwerfer eine kapazität von 16zähnen. für normale kompaktkurbeln mit 50/34



Danke. Das ist dann zwar nicht die Welt, aber ein 32T Blatt müsste ich noch vom MTB hier haben. Werde es mal testen. Zwar noch keine Übersetzung für die Alpen, aber immerhin etwas.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Juni 2015)

in der regel sind auch eher die kurbeln das problem. bei kompakten mit 110mm gehen eben minimal 33z.
daher fahre ich ne rotor 2x mit 110/74 LK. ist für mich die perfekte kombi aus geringem q-faktor und minimaler kb-größe.


----------



## pefro (19. Juni 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Danke. Das ist dann zwar nicht die Welt, aber ein 32T Blatt müsste ich noch vom MTB hier haben. Werde es mal testen. Zwar noch keine Übersetzung für die Alpen, aber immerhin etwas.



Wie @ONE78 schon angeschnitten hat: Welchen Lochkreis hat Deine Kurbel denn? Normalerweise bekommst Du da kein 32er Blatt drauf. 32er Blätter gehen - soweit ich weiss - erst ab Lochkreis 104.

@ONE78 welche Rotor Kurbel fährst Du denn genau? Ich hab die als ziemlich teuer im Kopf?

BTW: Die altmodische Alternative 3fach gibts auch noch


----------



## BigJohn (19. Juni 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> quelle


Sorry wollte deiner Aussage noch etwas Nachdruck verleihen, weil genau das gefragt wurde.

Bei der Rotor tippe ich auf eine Agilis xc2. Tolles Teil. Fahre ich auch. Billig ist sie neu aber wirklich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (20. Juni 2015)

das mit dem Syncros vorbau war ein Reinfall, Geo passt mir überhaupt nicht, zu lang und zu hoch, somit ist wieder der Syntace montiert, fühlt sich um einiges besser an. Die Verkabelung vom Licht wurde deshalb halt ausserhalb vom Steuerrohr verlegt. Ausserdem noch etwas Farbe verklebt


----------



## Deleted 58680 (20. Juni 2015)

Tolles Rad, selbst das Schloss ist stimmig. Die Klingel geht aber gar nicht!


----------



## blaubaer (21. Juni 2015)

@qwn   Danke.  
Klingel, wer mal eine aus Messing benutzt hat, will nichts anderes mehr  alles andere ist nur Lärm und kein klingeln und leider nötig, hier und umgebung, Stadt usw...


----------



## radlfesl (21. Juni 2015)

...erste längere Tour mit meinem AWOL


----------



## Dianmaan (21. Juni 2015)

@radlfesl
Sieht interessant & schnell aus! Leider komme die roten Anbauteile auf den Bildern gar nicht richtig zur Wirkung... Würdest du bitte noch ein Bild hochladen, auf dem man die Einzelheiten des AWOL Aufbaus in einer höheren Auflösung sehen kann?
Welche Ausstattung hast du den gewählt? Shimano Ultegra (?) Bremsschaltgriffe meine ich zu erkennen...

Ansonsten ähneln sich die Bilder von den Touren ein wenig - obwohl deine Kombination mit den originalen (?) schwarzen Panniertaschen von Ortlieb um Einiges besser aussieht als meine, mit den ca. 15 Jahre alten tannengrünen Exemplare aus LKW- Plane:





Im Bild gut zu sehen, warum ich die SKS Flaschenhalter gewählt habe - es gehen 0,7l Glas- oder 1l Plastikpfandflaschen hinein...
_Wobei ich bei der nächsten Tour natürlich "Medium" statt "Classic" Mineralwasser wähle, da ist das Etikett grün und passt farblich besser zu den Taschen. ;-)_
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## radlfesl (22. Juni 2015)

Hi,
ein Bild aus der Nähe müsste ich erst machen. Habe aktuell keins...
Gruppe ist wie vermutet komplett Ultegra, die LR (gebraucht gekaufte) Specialized Roval Control SL 29. Taschen vorne sind die Ortlieb Single-Bag QL3, hintere Satteltasche die gleiche wie deine ;-). Ansonsten Reifen, Sattel, Flaha, Lenkerband auch von Speci.

Gepäckträger ist ein Tubus Tara, wenn irgendwann der (die, das??) Speci Pizza Rack einzeln zu kaufen ist, werde ich wohl diesen nehmen...

Grüße radlfesl


----------



## Dianmaan (22. Juni 2015)

@radlfesl 
Danke für deine Antwort! Das Rack soll ja diesen Sommer angeblich zu kaufen sein ...
Ich werde mich also gedulden, bis du ein Bild hast und es einstellst.
Ich wünsche dir spannende, pannenfreie Touren!
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## madone (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hat einer mal das Gewicht vom Rahmenset? Danke schonmal...ein L käme in Frage.


----------



## Dianmaan (22. Juni 2015)

@madone
Hallo, meinen L Rahmen habe ich nicht gewogen - wenn du aber auf Seite 3 nachschaust, findest du die genaue Gewichtsangabe die "blaubaer" ermittelt hat.


blaubaer schrieb:


> es geht los, es geht los...
> 
> Gewicht ; Rahmen mit Gabel & Steuersatz, Sattelstützklemme : 3720g



Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## madone (22. Juni 2015)

Super danke! Das ist natürlich schon eine Hausnummer...jetzt stell ich mir das mit einer Alfine Di2 vor, da kommt schon einiges zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dianmaan (22. Juni 2015)

@madone
Kannst du auch anschauen - oder hast es evtl. auch schon gesehen:
Erik Nohlins Version - leider ohne Gewichtsangabe
http://theradavist.com/2014/01/beautiful-bicycle-eriks-di2-alfine-11-peacock-nuke-specialized-awol/

Mit deiner / deinem "FatPiggy" hast du doch schon sehr gut vorgelegt - da können wir sicherlich auch hier etwas Spannendes erwarten ;-)

Viel Erfolg wünscht Dianmaan _(...und freut sich auf Bilder)_


----------



## pefro (23. Juni 2015)

Weiss einer, für welche Bremsscheibengröße das AWOL freigegeben ist? Sind 180er ein Problem?


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juni 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> ...
> @ONE78 welche Rotor Kurbel fährst Du denn genau? Ich hab die als ziemlich teuer im Kopf?
> ...



ich fahre ne rotor xc2, gabs mal günstig bei ebay.uk


----------



## madone (23. Juni 2015)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @madone
> Kannst du auch anschauen - oder hast es evtl. auch schon gesehen:
> Erik Nohlins Version - leider ohne Gewichtsangabe
> http://theradavist.com/2014/01/beautiful-bicycle-eriks-di2-alfine-11-peacock-nuke-specialized-awol/
> ...


Das Bike ist natürlich wunderbar! Das Gewicht wäre schon interessant...wahrscheinlich ist das auch der Grund warum er sich am Stelvio so geschunden hat


----------



## pefro (23. Juni 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Das Bike ist natürlich wunderbar! Das Gewicht wäre schon interessant...wahrscheinlich ist das auch der Grund warum er sich am Stelvio so geschunden hat



Weiss nicht, ob es nur mir so geht, aber das Gewicht ist bei dem Bike und dem Anwendungszweck doch ziemlich zweitrangig?!


----------



## randinneur (23. Juni 2015)

Glaube auch, das lag wohl eher an der Alfine. Mit der möchte ich auch keine Berge mehr hochfahren. Und schon gar nicht den Stelvio.


----------



## madone (23. Juni 2015)

Da legt halt jeder unterschiedlich Wert drauf. Ich persönlich fahre lieber mit einem leichteren Bike die Berge hoch. Sind heuer durch den Appenin gefahren, da merkt man das Gewicht halt dann schon. Mit Gepäck kommt da von allein viel zusammen, dann muss ein schweres Bike nicht auch noch sein. In der Ebene ist das natürlich zweitrangig. Deshalb bin ich noch ein wenig am hadern. Das Awol gefällt mir super ... Das Gewicht vom Set leider nicht so. Bin noch unentschlossen.


----------



## pefro (23. Juni 2015)

@madone

klar jeder hat unterschiedliche Präferenzen.

Es ist aber ja relativ einfach: Das Awol ist aus Stahl, weil es langstreckentauglich und stabil sein soll und eigentlich genau das Gegenteil von "ich will schnell die Berge hoch" verkörpert. Dazu passt dann auch die recht spezielle Geo.

Wenns wirklich leichter sein soll, würde ich zu einem anderen Rahmenmaterial greifen. Die Serien Stahlframesets in der Kategorie wiegen alle so um den Dreh glaube ich (Surly, Genesis, usw...). In Stahl bezahlst Du dann jedes gesparte Gramm sehr teuer und dafür ists dann eigentl. das falsche Material.

Aber es gibt ja mittlerweile viele andere Bikes, die vielleicht eher Deinem Ansatz entsprechen (Diverge, Giant Anyroad, Roval, usw...)


----------



## madone (23. Juni 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> @madone
> 
> klar jeder hat unterschiedliche Präferenzen.
> 
> ...


Ja da kann ich mit ... Könnte das Rahmenset halt günstig bekommen und gefallen tut es mir ja. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland84 (24. Juni 2015)

Eine neue Frage... 
Hat hier schon jemand eine Alfine mit Di2-Steuerung und hydraulischen Shimano-Discs mit Renn-/Cyclocrossgriffen gebastelt? Erik Nohlin´s Rad hat das ja ebenfalls, aber von Shimano gibt es für diese Kombination eigentlich keine vorgefertigten Lösungen.
Es werden entweder Schaltseilzugesteuerte Alfine-Hebel mit hydraulischer Bremse oder Di2-Ansteuerung mit mechanischen Bremsen angeboten.
Jetzt überlege ich ob man die anbegotenen Hebel irgendwie "kombinieren" kann...


----------



## hellmono (24. Juni 2015)

So wie ich das verstehe, funktionieren die hydraulischen Di2 STIs auch problemlos mit der 11-fach Alfine Di2.
Du hast dann halt links auch einen ungenutzten Schalthebel.

Siehe hier: http://theradavist.com/2014/01/beau...i2-alfine-11-peacock-nuke-specialized-awol/#4
Und hier: http://www.hilite-bikes.com/titan/r...hydraulischer-rennrad-scheibenbremse-st-r785/


----------



## cyron (24. Juni 2015)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @madone
> Kannst du auch anschauen - oder hast es evtl. auch schon gesehen:
> Erik Nohlins Version - leider ohne Gewichtsangabe
> http://theradavist.com/2014/01/beautiful-bicycle-eriks-di2-alfine-11-peacock-nuke-specialized-awol/
> ...



Das Gewicht von Nohlins bike findet ihr hier:
http://wearegoingawol.tumblr.com/racebikes
Aber ich sehe es ähnlich...ein zwei kilo mehr oder weniger sind mir bei dem Rad nicht wichtig, deswegen fahr ich auch mit einer Alfine und komme damit bisher gut zurecht. Zugegeben - Berge habe ich hier nicht und wirklich bergige Touren habe ich bisher auch nicht geplant. Die erste Tour wird durch Schweden gehen - ca. 3 Wochen, in ca. 2 Wochen gehts los. Bei Gelegenheit gibts davon hier auch das ein oder andere Foto 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## nonamenic (26. Juni 2015)

nach ca. 8 Monaten ist es nun Zeit für einen Reifenwechsel an meinem Awol. Bin verwundert wie lange die Reifen halten. Also eigentlich ist nur der hintere fällig. Aber ich will halt mal was anderes 
Im Prinzip hätte ich gerne so etwas wie die Originalbereifung nur etwas "dicker". Also in der Mitte wenig bis gar kein Profil für die Straße und außen etwas mehr für Feld- und Waldwege. Trails fahre ich nicht mit dem Awol, dafür gibt es das MTB. Aktuell haben die Reifen glaube ich 700x42
Frage an die AWOL-Gemeinde: was fahrt ihr denn so für Reifen für Straße und Feld-/Waldwege? Sollten bei mir aber noch unter die Schutzbleche passen. (SKS Bluemels)
Danke.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Diman (26. Juni 2015)

Conti CycloCross Speed bzw. Speed King? Die wollte ich schon immer an meiner Stadtschlampe ausprobieren nur halten Marathons leider ziemlich lange.


----------



## Daniel110 (26. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre (in Ermangelung eines AWOLs) die Conti TravelContact (in 37-622) an meinem Alltagstrekker und die sind ziemlich haltbar. Meine haben ca. 1500km auf der Uhr und es ist kaum erkennbar, dass sie überhaupt Profil gelassen haben.
Im Prinzip ist der Reifen wie du ihn als Standard beim AWOL beschreibst (ich kenne den Speci-Reifen nicht), außen hat er Stollen und in der Mitte ist er ziemlich blank.
Im Winter ist dementsprechend Vorsicht geboten, aber sonst läuft er echt gut.
Außer einem Snakebite durch zu geringen Luftdruck, hatte ich bisher auch noch keinen Platten... und bei dem Rad achte ich nicht darauf, was da evtl. auf dem Weg liegen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (26. Juni 2015)

Also ich fahr am AWOl die Marathon Dureme in 50-622, weil ich noch einen Satz liegen hatte. Die passen gut unter meine Bleche (Gilles Berthoud). Das sind zwar völlig "uncoole" Trekking Reifen, aber was Fahrkomfort, Pannensicherheit, Haltbarkeit und gleichmäßige Eignung für Asphalt und Forststraßen angeht, habe ich noch nicht soviel besseres gesehen - deshalb mein Tipp: Auch mal einen Blick auf die Trekkingreifen werfen ;-)

Ansonsten sind sicher auch die Conti Cyclocross Speed mal einen Blick wert.


----------



## talybont (26. Juni 2015)

CX-Speed sind aber nur 33 mm breit auf 19C, die SpeeRide bringen es auf 38 mm, haben aber nur eine 22 tpi Karkasse. Würde ich beides lassen.


----------



## pefro (26. Juni 2015)

Die Speedride gäbe es noch in 42-622.

@All nochmal:

*HAT ECHT NIEMAND NE AHNUNG, OB MAN 180er SCHEIBEN AM AWOL VERBAUEN DARF?*

Ich bin gerade ein wenig gelangweilt, weil mir weder die Jungs vom Awol Blog  (you can ask us anythinng - jaja aber wir antworten halt nicht...) noch Specialized selbst antworten...


----------



## nonamenic (26. Juni 2015)

doppelpost


----------



## nonamenic (26. Juni 2015)

@pefro: Glaube es wird auch eher ein Trekkingreifen bei mir. Der Marathon scheint mir hierfür bewährt zu sein. Ist der Dureme noch aktuell? Finde den bei Schwalbe gar nicht. 
Hat schon mal jemand den Almotion gefahren? Scheinen ja schwer zu bekommen sein. Überall lange Lieferzeiten.


----------



## Dianmaan (26. Juni 2015)

@pefro 
Ich vermute mal, dass dir genau deswegen niemand antworten konnte - es hat ECHT ne niemand Ahnung ob es eine offizielle Freigabe gibt.
Hier (http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/specialized-awol-gravel-grinder-866403-4.html) wurde eine ähnlicheFrage (203mm vorn und 180mm Scheiben hinten) am 17.11.2014 schon mal gestellt und ebenfalls nicht beantwortet.
Ich fahre mit meinen 96kg Lebendgewicht plus Gepäck 160er Scheiben vorn und hinten. Bei Notbremsungen blockiert mir regelmäßig das Hinterrad - die Bremsleistung reicht mir also bisher aus - _nur an der Dosierung mit den RR- Hebeln muss ich noch arbeiten._
Leider kann ich (noch) keine Auskunft zu Fading oder Hitzeentwicklung bei langen Abfahrten geben - und genau davor hast du ja wahrscheinlich Bedenken...
Dazu kann dir die versammelte Kompetenz der Leser hier ja aber evtl. mehr berichten.
Also, wer hat Berg(ab)erfahrung auf längeren Gefällestrecken mit dem AWOL und 160mm Scheiben und traut sich von seinen Erfahrungen zu berichten?
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## pefro (26. Juni 2015)

@Dianmaan

Also seltsam ist das schon. Eigentl. gehört das doch einfach zu den Angaben die mit einem Rahmenset oder einer Gabel ausgeliefert werden müss(t)en.

180er Scheiben bieten halt einfach mehr Reserven, gerade wenn man mit viel Gepäck unterwegs ist - und  Berge hats hier am Fuß des Schwarzwaldes halt genug...

Andrerseits: Der neueste Eintrag auf dem wearegoingawol Blog zeigt ja gerade den 21stbike Custom Aufbau. Und da haben die vorne auch 180er Scheiben verbaut...

@nonamenic

Ja, da kannst Du recht haben, dass es die mittlerweile nicht mehr gibt. Der Nachfolger war, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, der Allmotion. Der geht auch vom Profil in die Richtung des Dureme.


----------



## talybont (26. Juni 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Die Speedride gäbe es noch in 42-622.
> 
> @All nochmal:


Den SpeedRide gibt es nur in 42 mm! Aber er fällt viel schmäler aus


----------



## talybont (26. Juni 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @pefro: Glaube es wird auch eher ein Trekkingreifen bei mir. Der Marathon scheint mir hierfür bewährt zu sein. Ist der Dureme noch aktuell? Finde den bei Schwalbe gar nicht.
> Hat schon mal jemand den Almotion gefahren? Scheinen ja schwer zu bekommen sein. Überall lange Lieferzeiten.


Dureme heißt jetzt Mondial.


----------



## Diman (26. Juni 2015)

@nonamenic Sind die nicht bei bike components lagernd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (26. Juni 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Das sind zwar völlig "uncoole" Trekking Reifen, aber was Fahrkomfort, Pannensicherheit, Haltbarkeit und gleichmäßige Eignung für Asphalt und Forststraßen angeht, habe ich noch nicht soviel besseres gesehen - deshalb mein Tipp: Auch mal einen Blick auf die Trekkingreifen werfen ;-)


Stimmt. Ich habe Supreme und TravelContact nur rollt CX Speed irgendwie besser.


----------



## popeye (27. Juni 2015)

Dieses Teil mit dem alles begann, für mich immer noch das geilste awol ...

Schönes WE,
Michael


----------



## blaubaer (27. Juni 2015)

für die die es farbig mögen.





oder auch interessant, jenes projekt... das #rustawol


----------



## nonamenic (27. Juni 2015)

Diman schrieb:


> @nonamenic Sind die nicht bei bike components lagernd?


....leider nicht in 2.0


----------



## wowbagger (28. Juni 2015)

Bezüglich Reifen:
Ich fahr den:
http://maxxistires.de/produkt/wormdrive-cx/?
Evtl kommt der noch in Frage:
http://maxxistires.de/produkt/treadlite/?filter_2durchmesser=422#


----------



## Dianmaan (29. Juni 2015)

Nach der ersten größeren Ausfahrt über 134km bleibt festzustellen: die SuperMoto _(bisher pannenfrei) _sind mit je 2bar auf Straßen und festen Wegen prima, auf feuchten Wiesen nicht ideal aber fahrbar - im Schlamm _(wie zu erwarten)_ eher nicht zu gebrauchen.
Inzwischen montiert: Salsa Woodchipper (46cm) und ein 80cm Vorbau.
Die Tasche hält den Sattel und den Hintern bei Regen trocken - leider wird der Rücken trotzdem "eingesaut" - Optik oder Schutzbleche - das ist nun die Frage... 
Die gewählte Übersetzung hat sich bewährt und ich vermisse keinen schnelleren Gang als die möglichen 36/11.
Nach längeren Bremswegen schleift immer mal wieder der Belag leicht an der Scheibe - irgend etwas "dehnt" oder verformt sich anscheinend.
Bei Regen und viel Nässe auf den Scheiben quietschen die Sram S700 Bremsen beim ersten Betätigen wie der anhaltende Güterzug im Hintergrund, stoppen die Fuhre aber zuverlässig.




Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich testweise mal einen 26er Tubus Cargo _(danke an "pizpalue"_ _für die Namensergänzung)_ montiert - er harmoniert durch die höher liegenden Anschraubpunkte an den Ausfallenden sehr gut mit dem Rahmen - ein 28er käme wahrscheinlich zu hoch...
Die Qualität der Schrauben (oder der Gewinde im Rahmen) am AWOL erscheint mir nicht sehr gut - zwei Schraubengewinde haben schon "gelitten"...



Als alternative Reifen für Wald und Wiesentouren sind jetzt Schwalbe Thunder Burt in 2,25 bestellt...

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für gute Zugeinsteller? Die von mir genutzten Jagwire J2 tun nicht was sie sollen _(oder ich bin zu ungeschickt für die Montage/ Einstellung)_.
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## pizpalue (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 

Interessant! Der Träger ist ein Tubus Cargo. Hatte auch schon überlegt, den oder den Cargo Evo in 26' zu testen. Bei den hohen Gewindepositionen am Rahmen konnte ich mir das in 26' gut vorstellen. Sieht ja wirklich gut aus. Zur Reifenwahl: Ich fahre den Specialized Renegade 29x1.95 (siehe auch mein Profilbild oder unter meine Fotos). Die laufen auf Schotter mit 2.0 bar sehr schön und auf Asphalt ordentlich. Die Geräuschentwicklung gleicht dann einem eBike mit hochdrehendem Motor. Aber witzig. Für die gemäßigte mehrtägige Fernreise  würde ich vermutlich auf die Serien-Trigger wechseln.

 Schaltzugeinsteller habe ich von Shimano. In den Foren kamen die im Schnitt besser weg, als die Jagwire. Klappt auch wirklich gut. Kann man gut einstellen und dann bleiben die auch so stehen, wie sie sollen und verstellen sich nicht wieder.


----------



## pefro (29. Juni 2015)

Zugeinsteller: Shimano Cb70. Besser als Jagwire und verstellen sich nicht:


----------



## hellmono (30. Juni 2015)

Thema AWOL und Pizza Rack: Es hieß ja nebulös, dass es im Juni erscheinen soll. Der ist in Bälde zu Ende. Hat irgendjemand irgendwo bei irgendeinem Händler etwas gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (30. Juni 2015)

so, habe mir nun die Schwalbe Marathon Almotion bestellt.........Liefertermin in Größe 2.0 ist unbekannt. Toll. 
Dann fahre ich meine Schlappen eben etwas länger bis die Almotion vielleicht doch noch kommen und probiere mal für Zwischendurch doch was grobes fetteres aus. Werde mal schauen ob ich die Renegade in 1,95 bekomme. Wollte sowieso im Sommer den Schwarzwald runterradeln, da kann etwas Profil nicht schaden. Die Schutzbleche mach ich dann auch vorübergehend weg. Die SKS finde ich eh nicht so wunderschön. Vielleicht mach ich am Sommerende was in Chrom dran?? Das AWOL in schwarz und silber macht sich bestimmt auch nicht schlecht etwas blingbling steht dem Rad bestimmt......man braucht ja noch Projekte für den Herbst..... 
Danke für die Reifen-Tips
Gruß Chris


----------



## nonamenic (30. Juni 2015)

..habe es mir doch anders überlegt, nachdem ich gesehen habe was die Renegade kosten. Das ist mir für eine Radreise dann doch zu teuer. Habe mir jetzt die Marathon Mondial in 28x2,0 bestellt. Hoffe die sind lieferbar. Die müssen dann für dann für den Schwarzwald herhalten und für den Alltag. Werde im Schwarzwald vermutlich sowieso hauptsächlich Waldautobahnen fahren. Und der tägliche Weg zur Arbeit besteht zu 100% aus Asphaltwegen. 

Das Pizzarack hätte ich auch gerne. Auf der AWOL-Homepage steht aber auch nur dass es bald (soon) kommt......


----------



## pizpalue (30. Juni 2015)




----------



## blaubaer (30. Juni 2015)

Das Awol in rot ging mir auch schon mal durch den kopf...


----------



## Dianmaan (30. Juni 2015)

@pizpalue
Die neue AWOL Deluxe Variante unter anderem Namen mit Rack aber ohne verstellbare Ausfallenden - oder eine ganz neue Variante?
Gibt es dass so in Dtl. 2016 zu kaufen?
Die Rahmenfarbe wäre für meine Frau interessant und die Teile baue ich mir an meines 
Hast du noch eine Quellenangabe - das Foto ist zum Lesen leider nicht scharf genug bzw. die Auflösung zu klein.

@pizpalue @pefro
Die Shimano Schaltzugeinsteller sind bestellt...

Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## pizpalue (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Das Bild vom Avol Evo habe ich auf Instsgram entdeckt. Für viele sicher sehr interessant, wenn so etwas auf den Markt kommt. Ob das für den US-Markt schon beschlossen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Ausstattung, die sich auf dem Zeitungsbericht erkennen läßt:

Rahmen ohne flexibler Hinterbau
Sram 2x
Pizza Rack
Schutzbleche
Lichtanlage Supernova
The Plug
Gepäckträger Tubus
Bremse (sieht nicht nach BB7 aus)
Roubaix Carbon Sattelstütze
Farbe in Anlehnung an das xPoler


Schon ein ganz feines Teil. Wenn es das so vor einem halben Jahr gegeben hätte, hätte ich mir meinen Aufbau wohl gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (30. Juni 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> und probiere mal für Zwischendurch doch was grobes fetteres aus.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Bremse (sieht nicht nach BB7 aus)


Sieht stark nach TRP Hy/Rd aus.


----------



## pefro (1. Juli 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Thema AWOL und Pizza Rack: Es hieß ja nebulös, dass es im Juni erscheinen soll. Der ist in Bälde zu Ende. Hat irgendjemand irgendwo bei irgendeinem Händler etwas gehört?



Es hieß ja auch, dass der Juni der Monat des "AWOL" werden soll mit tollen Neuigkeiten...

Ich warte übrigens seit Wochen auf die simple Antwort, für welche Bremsscheiben das Awol freigegeben ist. Nüschts. Weder von Specialized noch von den Blog Typen.

Da klafft zwischen dem Marketing und der Realität ne große Lücke...

@nonamenic 

Ich denke mit denen machst Du nichts verkehrt. Ich wohne ja im Schwarzwald und fahre wie gesagt die Dureme. Für alle Forstautobahnen und leichten Trails sind die völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Dianmaan (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
nach der ersten größeren Tour hatte ich ja ein paar "Verbesserungen" am AWOL überlegt
1. das Suchen nach einer Möglichkeit zum "Anlehnen" des Bikes war mir zu lästig
2. andere Reifen für Offroadtouren sollten ausprobiert werden - _nach dem Motto von "nonanemic" sollte es aber etwas "Grobes - Fettes" bleiben..._

Hier die aktuelle "Ausbaustufe" mit Rose- Hinterbauständer (danke für die Empfehlung an "pefro") und Schwalbe "Thunder Burt" in 2,25:




Die 2,25er Reifen passen locker in den Rahmen und sehen in meinen Augen immer noch gut aus. Wie sie sich auf Tour machen, werde ich berichten, sobald ich mal unterwegs gewesen bin.
Der Rose Hinterbauständer muss ziemlich fest angeschraubt werden, damit er nicht verdreht _(der Ständer hält nur durch die Klemmung der Gummischelle und hat keine zusätzliche Abstützung)_ - bisher musste er nur das leere Bike halten und das klappt wunderbar.
Hier die Befestigung nochmal als Detailansicht:



Also "schön" ist sicherlich anders - ich erhoffe mir aber einen praktischen Nutzen der die Optik ausgleicht ;-)
Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und Zeit für gute AWOL- Touren.
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## pefro (3. Juli 2015)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> Also "schön" ist sicherlich anders - ich erhoffe mir aber einen praktischen Nutzen der die Optik ausgleicht ;-)
> Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und Zeit für gute AWOL- Touren.
> Gruß Dianmaan



Einen Tod muss Du sterben ;-)

Mir gehts da wie Dir: Schön finde ich auch keinen Ständer. Aber wie oft stand ich schon voll beladen mit dem Bike vor ner Bäckerei und wusste nicht, wo ich das Ding anlehnen soll. Dann mein gesamtes Reisegepäck zwei Häuser weiter ausser Sichtweite parken? Meine teure Kamera jedesmal mit in den Lade n schleppen? Nö... Da ist mir die Sache mit dem Ständer lieber. Von der Optik finde ich das Teil eigentl. noch ziemlich dezent, besser als mein vorhergehender Hebie 672 (der am AWOL nicht passt...). Jetzt muss er nur noch längere Zeit halten, aber die Erfahrungsberichte auf Rose stimmen ja ganz zuversichtlich.

Die (Rose) machen übrigens auch sehr ordentliche Gepäckträger mit gleicher Belastungsgrenze wie Tubus. Denen würde ich nach meinen neuesten Tubus Erfahrungen wohl auch den Vorzug geben.


----------



## pizpalue (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo, 
noch ein Prototyp. Specialized Diverge Carbon im Awol-Look. Gepäckträger hinten gab es in der Form mit Supernova mal am Specialized Cross-Rad. Ansonsten alles dran, was man sich so wünscht. Quelle: Instagram. Steht glaube ich in Verbindung zu dem Specialized Mitarbeiter, der zusammen mit "Hellhomus" das Race Across Europe mit dem Awol von London nach Istanbul gefahren hat.


----------



## harald_legner (4. Juli 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401460
> Quelle: Instagram. Steht glaube ich in Verbindung zu dem Specialized Mitarbeiter, der zusammen mit "Hellhomus" das Race Across Europe mit dem Awol von London nach Istanbul gefahren hat.


Lustig formuliert.  Mit dem Rad fährt gerade Recep rum, einer der beiden AWOL-"Väter". https://instagram.com/p/4tcf0atKjc/


----------



## Dianmaan (4. Juli 2015)

Ist jemand die beim Prototyp abgebildete Specialized CG-R Carbon Seatpost Sattelstütze mal gefahren oder hat anderweitige Erfahrungen damit?
Bringt diese Art "Dämpfung" auf Langstecken tatsächlich Entlastung (für die Wirbelsäule?)?
Mal eben auf einer Tour probieren ist beim Preis von 179€ ja eher schwierig...
Danke für die Info vorab Dianmaan
PS: Oder haben die Speci Händler soetwas evtl. zum Testen im Verleih?


----------



## blaubaer (7. Juli 2015)

die neuen Awol's sind Online 

*Awol EVO* :






*Awol Elite :*


----------



## ONE78 (7. Juli 2015)

nix mehr mit nabenschaltung und/oder gates???
schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (7. Juli 2015)

Das finde ich auch schade. Auch wenn ich vermutlich auch eher bei Kettenschaltung bleiben werde, ist es zumindest nett, die Option zu haben.

Abgesehen davon hat das Evo ja echt alles was man will.


----------



## blaubaer (7. Juli 2015)

also beim Framset ist noch alles wie jetzt







+ Rohloff tauglich...


----------



## pefro (7. Juli 2015)

Puh, was für Farben... 

Da bin ich ja richtig froh, über mein schwarzes...


----------



## nonamenic (7. Juli 2015)

...die blauen eloxierten Teile beim Elite passen irgendwie nicht dazu. Das rot an sich gefällt mir ganz gut. Wie sich die Sattelstütze anfühlt würde mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## blaubaer (7. Juli 2015)

das Weisse, ist mir auch i'wie zu weiblich, wie das wohl in XS aussieht mit 700x42c


----------



## DonUschi (7. Juli 2015)

Die Räder sehen in den Farben mehr wie standard Ware aus wie von Radon, Cube, Patria, Fahrrad Manufaktur. Das Zeug was halt fertig im Laden steht. Klar, da passt Specialized auch voll rein, aber dieses eine Bike war bis Dato irgendwie mutig schlicht.


----------



## Philsen82 (7. Juli 2015)

Hmm ich hätte ja gerne das front rack einzeln...aber das wirds ja wieder nicht geben vermute ich.


----------



## pefro (7. Juli 2015)

Also irgendwie echt bedauerlich. Die haben Leute, mit einem Händchen für so geile Bikes:








Und machen dann das da?









Schade.

Bei dem Brass Dingens wäre ich glatt nochmal ins Grübeln gekommen...

@Philsen82 

Doch. Doch, dass Pizza Rack ist eigentl. schon für Juni solo angekündigt gewesen, wird also kommen. Irgendwann...


----------



## hellmono (7. Juli 2015)

Heute Info vom Pizza Rack erhalten: Für DE noch nicht klar, ob und wann es kommt. Für US soll es wohl bald erhältlich sein. Schade, hätte es gern schon gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dianmaan (7. Juli 2015)

War bei "blaubaer" schon zu lesen - sollte meiner Meinung nach aber nochmals betont werden:
"... das SWINGER Dropout machen die Vielseitigkeit perfekt: du kannst einen Riemen fahren, Single-Speed oder auch eine *Rohloff-Nabe, denn das Ausfallende ist kompatibel mit der Rohloff OEM 2 Achsplatte*."
Vielleicht kann man das Ausfallende am 2015 Modell ja auswechseln und kann Rohloff mit Gates realisieren..._ 
(Leider kann ich das AWOL in der Zertifizierungsliste für Rohloff mit Gates bisher nicht finden: http://de.gatescarbondrive.com/Manufacturers And Models)_
Träumen darf man ja aber schon mal davon 
Bin schon gespannt, was es 2015/2016 an tollen Costumaufbauten geben wird...

Gab es das "internal light cable routing" im Rahmen bisher ebenfalls schon?
Bei mir habe ich nur die "Einfädelbohrung" am rechten Gabelholm gefunden und genutzt.
Gruss Dianmaan

@blaubaer  Ich vermute mal, dass dieses Bild vom Framset noch den bisherigen Rahmen zeigt und das Bild nicht aktualisiert wurde...
Ich sehe keine Veränderung am Ausfallende (für die Platte bzw. das Speedbone) und auch keinen Hinweis auf die Vorbereitung für das "internal light cable routing"...

@pefro Ich dachte Haibike gehört zur deutschen Winora Gruppe. Was hat das mit den AWOL Konstrukteuren zu tun?


----------



## pefro (8. Juli 2015)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @pefro Ich dachte Haibike gehört zur deutschen Winora Gruppe. Was hat das mit den AWOL Konstrukteuren zu tun?



Mir gings um die beliebige blau/weisse Fitness Bike Optik, die so gar nicht zum AWOL passen will, nicht um die Marke...


----------



## popeye (8. Juli 2015)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Hmm ich hätte ja gerne das front rack einzeln...aber das wirds ja wieder nicht geben vermute ich.


dito


----------



## Frawie (8. Juli 2015)

Mich überrascht der Einsatz von der Rival 1 Schaltung (1x11 fach) beim kompletten Comp. Die Umwerferphobie werde ich nie verstehen. Egal,  solange es den Rahmen noch einzeln gibt.


----------



## AH3AD (8. Juli 2015)

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/awol/awol#features
gibts dieses hier dann auch in Deutschland? Das scheint ja zur Zeit optisch echt die beste alternative zu sein, und die Sora ist ja nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## blaubaer (8. Juli 2015)

@Dianmaan  Dass Bild da Oben ist aber schon ein Neues 

wenn man es mit dem Alten vergleicht, ist vor allem am Unterrohr und an der Kettenstrebe sichtbar, dass die Kabelführung Neu ist.







blaubaer schrieb:


>


 
Wenn ich so dass Comp anschaue, sehe ich sehr vieles von meinem, muss glaub meine Aufbauten Schützen lassen...

wie Sie wohl das mit dem Schaltwerk / Schalthebel / Kassette 10-42z gelöst haben ? oder kann das Rival1 Schaltwerk diese Kassette schalten ohne Probleme ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (8. Juli 2015)

Das sie die Zugverlegung beim neuen verändert haben, finde ich gut. Die überzeugt mich bei meinem nicht, insbesondere die, der Bremsen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Juli 2015)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wie Sie wohl das mit dem Schaltwerk / Schalthebel / Kassette 10-42z gelöst haben ? oder kann das Rival1 Schaltwerk diese Kassette schalten ohne Probleme ??


Der lange Käfig des Rival 1 packt 42, der kürzere 36 Zähne.


----------



## pizpalue (8. Juli 2015)

Quelle: Instagram Childstore

Sachen gibt's!? Hier der Lenkerschalter. Ein Ständer soll an den neuen Rahmen auch passen.


----------



## Dianmaan (8. Juli 2015)

@blaubaer Da hast du recht. Habe die Änderungen jetzt beim intensiven Nachsehen auf den Bildern entdeckt.
Was den "Nachbau" deiner Konfiguration betrifft: Gutes setzt sich eben durch  Und in China gilt eine Kopie als Anerkennung für den ursprünglichen Erfinder...
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## pefro (8. Juli 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 402760
> 
> Sachen gibt's!? Hier der Lenkerschalter. Ein Ständer soll an den neuen Rahmen auch passen.



Sehr geil - wo wurde das denn gepostet?


----------



## pefro (8. Juli 2015)

Hehe, die Holländer bemängeln den fehlenden Ständer beim AWOL auf ihre eigene Art & Weise (ab 2:45):


----------



## pizpalue (9. Juli 2015)

Quelle: Instagram nelleque

@Dianmaan

Ich habe beim Fahrer dieser speziellen Schutzblechkonstruktion mal angefragt, ob diese Sattelstütze viel besser ist als die Orginale. 

Antwort: "Simply lighter. Not feel Special difference."

Reifen- und Sattelwahl haben also vielleicht einen größeren Einfluss auf den Fahrkomfort. Auf der anderen Seite rüstet Spezialized fast alle Roubaix mit der Stütze aus. Einen Effekt wird es da vermutlich geben.


----------



## ew742 (9. Juli 2015)

"Dank" eines Unfalles im März darf ich mein AWOL neuaufbauen, unbeabsichtigt hat es jetzt "Ähnlichkeiten" mit dem aktuellen AWOL Evo. Wobei ich deren Schalterlösung schon verdammt cool finde. Leider wird es das wohl nicht zum Nachrüsten geben...
Meine Baustelle ist auch noch nicht fertig, da fehlen noch einige Dinge, bevor ich wieder Kilometer sammeln kann. Auf das "versprochene" Pizza-Rack wollte ich nicht warten, bin gespannt, wann es hier in D gegen Geld zu bekommen ist...
Ein paar Eindrücke:













Gruß und Danke für Eure Anregungen
EW742


----------



## Rommos (9. Juli 2015)

@ew742 - sehr cool, die Lösung mit der Position des Rücklichts


----------



## Roland84 (9. Juli 2015)

Wie hast du denn das Rücklicht-kabel verlegt? Außen an der Stütze lang, oder innen lang und "irgendwo wieder ausgeleitet"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (9. Juli 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> @ew742 - sehr cool, die Lösung mit der Position des Rücklichts



Bin ein Fan von kleineren Dynamolampen unterm Sattel:
http://brennabor.blogspot.de/2015/05/kleine-rucklichter.html und http://brennabor.blogspot.de/2015/04/rucklichtmontage-unterm-sattel.html


Gruß
EW742


----------



## ew742 (9. Juli 2015)

Roland84 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn das Rücklicht-kabel verlegt? Außen an der Stütze lang, oder innen lang und "irgendwo wieder ausgeleitet"?



Momentan führt das Kabel noch außen am Rahmen entlang, aber ganz ehrlich: Das sieht Scheiße aus! Ich werde das Kabel definitiv durch die Sattelstütze (gute Gelegenheit die komische AWOL-Stütze zu tauschen) führen. Offen ist nur der Kabelausgang: Konservativ und sicher fühle ich mich bei einem Ausgang aus dem Tretlager, da ist eine zusätzliche Bohrung kein großes Risiko. Eleganter wäre ein Kabelausgang am Unterrohr, ungefähr dort, wo auf meinem Foto das Kabel zusammengerollt ist. Aber da habe ich Muffensausen einfach so den Bohrer anzusetzen...

Gruß
EW742

Tante Edit war mit mir im Fahrradkeller: die Bohrungen vom Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr eignen sich ja auch zum Ausleiten des Kabels aus dem Rahmen. Neidisch muß ich anerkennen, daß die neueren Rahmen wohl besser auf solche Dinge vorbereitet sind...


----------



## pizpalue (10. Juli 2015)

@blaubaer 

Hallo,
Dein Link zu den 2016er Specialized funktioniert nicht mehr. Über die offizielle Seite Deutschland, Schweiz oder USA bin ich da eh nicht hingekommen. Wo hattest du den Link eigentlich hergezaubert?


----------



## blaubaer (10. Juli 2015)

hab den Speci Link vom "Camber Fred" und hab mich dann da durchgeklickt... stunden später, voller schöner Bikes  ... bin ich bei den Awol's gelandet  

versuch mal den Link


----------



## Dianmaan (10. Juli 2015)

Farblich scheint sich 2016 was zu tun: "Oak Green"
Gefunden hier: http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/Specialized/AWOL-Bike-2016/88NA


----------



## mfux (11. Juli 2015)

Fahrt ihr eure AWOLs auch im Winter?


----------



## pizpalue (11. Juli 2015)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> Farblich scheint sich 2016 was zu tun: "Oak Green"
> 
> Das sieht schon cool aus. Olivgrün, Abbauteile in schwarz mit braunen Sattel und Lenkerband. Reifenfarbe harmoniert auch schön. Einzig die 3x9 Sora mit den "Wäscheleinen"-STI wäre nicht so meins.


----------



## pizpalue (14. Juli 2015)

http://www.adventurecycling.org/default/assets/resources/20150701_RoadTestSpecializedAWOL_Legan.pdf

Hallo,
Hier der Link zu dem (englischen) Test des neuen Awol Evo. Die erste Hardcopy weiter oben lies sich ja nicht wirklich lesen.


----------



## nonamenic (14. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eure AWOLs auch im Winter?



ich fahre das AWOL das ganze Jahr über. Dementsprechend sehen auch schon manche Stellen und Schrauben etwas "rostig" aus. Habe allerdings den Rahmen auch nicht abgeklebt an den Stellen wo die Schalt- oder Bremszüge reiben können. Schraubenköpfe gefettet habe ich im Winter auch nicht. Also eigentlich selbst schuld. 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (14. Juli 2015)

so werd ichs wohl auch handhaben, wenn ich denn eins hab!


----------



## Dianmaan (15. Juli 2015)

Irgendwo scheint es schon 2016er AWOLs zu geben - zumindest hat hier ein Laden schon Outdoorbilder:
https://instagram.com/childstore/ _- scrollen bis die Bilder mit den Bergen im Hintergrund erscheinen_
Oder sind die bei einem Specialized Promo Event entstanden?
Bei den Bilder der "stolzen Besitzer mit ihren neuen Bikes" findet sich auch noch ein AWOL Pooler mit Anhänger...
Nachtrag: Sorry, ich sehe gerade, dass dies die Seite ist, auf die @pizpalue schon mit einem Foto verwiesen hatte...


----------



## hellmono (15. Juli 2015)

Was mir bei erneutem Betrachten der Bilder noch auffällt: Die Abdeckkappe für den Supernova Plug. Das sieht deutlich besser aus, als die aktuell verfügbare Lösung.

Weiß jemand, ob Supernova das Teil als Einzelteil anbietet / anbieten wird?


----------



## blaubaer (15. Juli 2015)

scheint das Awol hält viel aus...   (Pic by @yonderjournal)


----------



## dagehtnochwas (15. Juli 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Was mir bei erneutem Betrachten der Bilder noch auffällt: Die Abdeckkappe für den Supernova Plug. Das sieht deutlich besser aus, als die aktuell verfügbare Lösung.
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob Supernova das Teil als Einzelteil anbietet / anbieten wird?







Quelle: http://shop.cinq5.de

Die Kappe gibt es zum Nachrüsten bei cinq5 im Shop.

VG


----------



## hellmono (15. Juli 2015)

dagehtnochwas schrieb:


> Quelle: http://shop.cinq5.de
> 
> Die Kappe gibt es zum Nachrüsten bei cinq5 im Shop.
> 
> VG



Super, danke!
10€ + 7€ Versand ist zwar happig, aber naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## nonamenic (23. Juli 2015)

sorry, irgendwie den Text zu den Bildern vergessen und bekomme keinen mehr rein:

Abends mit dem AWOL getourt und Hindernisse auf dem Feldweg entdeckt


----------



## hellmono (28. Juli 2015)

AWOL in natürlichem Habitat. Das war zwischen Arlberg- und Reschenpass, auf dem Weg zum Gardasee.


----------



## mfux (28. Juli 2015)

Super!


----------



## Tangi (28. Juli 2015)

blaubaer schrieb:


> scheint das Awol hält viel aus...   (Pic by @yonderjournal)


----------



## Tangi (28. Juli 2015)

Ich will ja hier niemand verunsichern, aber mein awol hat nicht soviel ausgehalten. Und ich fahre kein Gelände! Nur Touren mit leichtem Gepäck vorn. Nach einem Jahr hat es auf einmal geknackt!


----------



## Tangi (28. Juli 2015)

Das Forum find ich echt super. Gute Tipps dabei. Bin aber nicht so der Bastler, eher der Fahrer! ;-)


----------



## Rommos (28. Juli 2015)

Tangi schrieb:


> Ich will ja hier niemand verunsichern, aber mein awol hat nicht soviel ausgehalten. Und ich fahre kein Gelände! Nur Touren mit leichtem Gepäck vorn. Nach einem Jahr hat es auf einmal geknackt!


Krass


----------



## pefro (28. Juli 2015)

@Tangi 

Puh, seltsamer Schaden, weil der Riss durch Sattelrohr und Oberrohr geht. Ist das einfach so passiert?

Es wäre super, wenn Du uns mal auf dem Laufenden hälst, wie Specialized mit dem Fall umgeht!


----------



## hellmono (29. Juli 2015)

Tangi schrieb:


> Ich will ja hier niemand verunsichern, aber mein awol hat nicht soviel ausgehalten. Und ich fahre kein Gelände! Nur Touren mit leichtem Gepäck vorn. Nach einem Jahr hat es auf einmal geknackt!



Sieht wirklich heftig aus.

Würde mich auch interessieren, wie Specialized reagiert. Ich kenne sie nur extrem kulant und schnell. Erhalte gerade auch einen neuen Enduro Rahmen, weil eine Kleinigkeit am Steuerrohr auffällig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. Juli 2015)

Tangi schrieb:


> Ich will ja hier niemand verunsichern, aber mein awol hat nicht soviel ausgehalten. Und ich fahre kein Gelände! Nur Touren mit leichtem Gepäck vorn. Nach einem Jahr hat es auf einmal geknackt!


Die üblichen Fragen bezüglich Sattelstützenauszug kann man sich vermutlich sparen?


----------



## blaubaer (29. Juli 2015)

Tangi schrieb:


> Ich will ja hier niemand verunsichern, aber mein awol hat nicht soviel ausgehalten. Und ich fahre kein Gelände! Nur Touren mit leichtem Gepäck vorn. Nach einem Jahr hat es auf einmal geknackt!



sieht sehr komisch gerissen aus ! wie weit war denn die Sattelstütze noch im Rohr ?


----------



## Tangi (29. Juli 2015)

Die sattelstütze war noch mindestens 5cm unter dem oberrohr. Auch laut Händler war sie weit genug drinnen. Wir sind jetzt in der 3. Woche, seit dem ich es reklamiert habe. Diese Woche soll ein neuer Rahmen kommen. Mal schauen!


----------



## Tangi (29. Juli 2015)

Da es auch immer mal fragen zu den curana- Schutzblechen gab. Ich hab sie auch dran. Am Anfang sahen sie auch schick aus. Nachdem sie am Gepäckträger nochmal befestigt wurden, schlugen sie auch nicht mehr auf das Hinterrad. Aber eine Funktion erfüllen sie kaum!


----------



## nollak (29. Juli 2015)

Schöne Tour @hellmono! Das Foto ist nicht zufälligerweise in Oetz bzw in der Nähe entstanden?

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch bezüglich der Größe, da ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem Rad zum Pendeln oder mal 2-X tägigen Touren bin kam natürlich auch das AWOL in Frage. Grade das Elite wäre interessant auch wenn ich die Schaltung wohl auf Dauer tauschen würde. Da hier ja zu den Rahmengrößen unterschiedliches steht und ich glaube die Räder auch zum probesitzen nicht so oft rumstehen, wie wäre denn die Empfehlung bei 180cm mit 84er SL?


----------



## hellmono (29. Juli 2015)

nollak schrieb:


> Schöne Tour @hellmono! Das Foto ist nicht zufälligerweise in Oetz bzw in der Nähe entstanden?
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch bezüglich der Größe, da ich momentan auf der Suche nach einem Rad zum Pendeln oder mal 2-X tägigen Touren bin kam natürlich auch das AWOL in Frage. Grade das Elite wäre interessant auch wenn ich die Schaltung wohl auf Dauer tauschen würde. Da hier ja zu den Rahmengrößen unterschiedliches steht und ich glaube die Räder auch zum probesitzen nicht so oft rumstehen, wie wäre denn die Empfehlung bei 180cm mit 84er SL?



Danke, war wirklich schön, wenn auch recht knackig. Sind insgesamt von Essen/Ratingen bis an den Gardasee geradelt.
Beim Foto liegst du schon recht nah dran. Ist aber etwas weiter westlich, zwischen Landeck und Fließ entstanden.

Hinsichtlich AWOL Elite: Mein Reisepartner ist die komplette Tour, und auch davor schon einiges, mit dem Elite gefahren. Die Sora funktioniert echt tadellos. Ich würde sie persönlich nur tauschen, weil ich die SRAM Doubletap Schaltung lieber mag.


----------



## nollak (29. Juli 2015)

Ah alles klar, hätte schwören können am Wochenende über den Fluss gepaddelt zu sein bzw auf der Brücke gestanden zu haben, aber wahrscheinlich sehen die da in der Gegend doch alle gleich aus 

Joa von der Funktion würd ich die auch erstmal dran lassen wenn es denn das Rad wird, hab allerdings am Crosser jetzt auch auf SRAM umgerüstet und finde die Doubletaps auch schicker. Am Elite wäre halt schick das Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger schon dran sind.

Bin halt nur unschlüssig mit der Größe ob M oder L. Muss mal schauen ob die Händler hier in der Gegend was da stehen haben.


----------



## Ratte320 (30. Juli 2015)

Moin. Bin Montag das AWOl Elite 2015 mal zur Probe gefahren und war begeistert.
Also stand für mich fest, daß dies mein nächstes Bike wird. Der Händler wollte mir nochmal ein Angebot zuschicken, dieses lässt aber auf sich warten...
Heute nochmal in einem anderen Laden gewesen und erkundigt, ob diese auch das aktuelle Modell haben. Der Verkäufer wies mich darauf hin, daß vermutlich die neuen Modelle in den folgenden Wochen kommen und ich besser noch warten soll:
Dann entweder gleich das 2016er Modell (ohne die genauen Unterschiede zu kennen) oder das 2015er Modell zu einem günstigeren Preis.

Ist es sinnvoll zu warten?
Klar, Tiagra klingt besser (aber Sora reicht für mich), Weiß finde ich (im gegensatz zu dem unauffälligen Grau) schrecklich. Weiß man schon etwas über verschiedene Farben? Bisher gab es ja immer nur eine...
Wird man das Ausfallende bei den ´16er Modellen wechseln können? Das wäre ja schon ein Kaufargument für das aktuelle Modell!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Frontgepäck?
Dachte immer, daß für Lowrider der niedrige Schwerpunkt spricht. Dürfte ja bei dem Pizza Rack nicht mehr so sein oder?
Bin allerdings bisher immer nur mit Taschen hinten gefahren (und z.T. Anhänger).


----------



## pefro (30. Juli 2015)

@Ratte320 

Schau doch mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne im Thread, da steht viel zu den neuen Modellen und Farben und Ausfallenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratte320 (30. Juli 2015)

@ pefro: Dachte, alles soweit aufgenommen zu haben. Dann also kein variables Ausfallende mehr bei Elite und Evo. Farbe vom Elite ist weiß, ohne Gepäckträger hinten & Schutzblechen auch in grün (um Welten besser, aber nicht so schön wie schwarz oder grau).

Werden die "Vorjahesmodelle" denn deutlich günstiger mit Einführung der 2016er Modelle?
Habt ihr da Erfahrungswerte?

Je öfter ich mit Frontgepäckträger anschaue, desto besser gefällt er mir.
Ist der Schwerpunkt ein gravierender Nachteil?


----------



## hellmono (31. Juli 2015)

Die Vorjahresmodelle werden oft 10-25% oder auch mehr günstiger. 
Problem wird eher sein, überhaupt eins zu kriegen.


----------



## pefro (31. Juli 2015)

Ja sehe ich genauso. Waren ja schon ziemlich schnell ausverkauft dieses Jahr.

Gibts eigentl. News vom Rohloff Ausfallende






oder vom Pizza Rack?

Mittlerweile haben wir auch Ende Juli. Dafür das der JUNI als AWOL Monat angekündigt wurde, kam bei mir davon... öhm... gar nix an?!


----------



## mfux (31. Juli 2015)

M oder L bei 170, mit kurzen Haxn?


----------



## ew742 (31. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> M oder L bei 170, mit kurzen Haxn?



Eher M. Die Rahmen sind aber recht lang.

Gruß 
Ew742 mit 173, kurzen Beinen und einem AWOL in M.


Gesendet vom C64


----------



## mfux (31. Juli 2015)

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_65 (31. Juli 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> M oder L bei 170, mit kurzen Haxn?


Würde sogar mal auf einem S probe sitzen. Bin ein bisl größer und habe auf einem M fast keine Sattelüberhöhung, obwohl sich alle Spacer über dem Vorbau türmen. Mach später/morgen gerne mal ein Foto.


----------



## mfux (31. Juli 2015)

Foto wäre nett


----------



## pizpalue (31. Juli 2015)

In Sachen Rohloff habe ich diesen Umbau eines Awol Transcontinental gefunden. Sieht ja ziemlich abenteuerlich aus, wird aber wohl funktionieren.

https://instagram.com/p/5X2_zzzalB/


----------



## pefro (31. Juli 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> In Sachen Rohloff habe ich diesen Umbau eines Awol Transcontinental gefunden. Sieht ja ziemlich abenteuerlich aus, wird aber wohl funktionieren.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/5X2_zzzalB/




Stimmt da tummelt sich so einiges um die Achse. Sind das die Standard Transcontinental Ausfallenden oder sind das auch Spezielle? (wegen den zwei Bohrungen für die lange Drehmomentabstützung)


----------



## Ratte320 (31. Juli 2015)

@ Hellmono & Pefro: Na ja, eines hat er im Moment auf jeden Fall da: das, welches ich Probegefahren bin und kaufen wollte/will. Steht aber auch schon seit einigen Wochen . Wenn also nicht unbedingt jetzt einer das Bike in dem Laden entdeckt und kauft, sollte es auch in 4 Wochen noch zu haben sein.
Es sei denn, sie bieten es nach Erscheinen der neuen Modelle nicht mehr an.


----------



## mfux (1. August 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> M oder L bei 170, mit kurzen Haxn?


Jetzt bin ich verunsichert. Der Händler meinte bei 170 AUF JEDEN FALL EIN M... Weiter oben wurde evtl sogar das S als besser bei meiner Grösse angesehen...
Bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## pizpalue (1. August 2015)

Hallo,

Da hilft wohl nur probieren. Kenne Leute, die fahren bei 1,70 nur S-Rahmen. Bei normalen Körperproportionen hilft auch: Sitzhöhe (Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberkante) am bisherigen Rad messen, dann mit Hilfe der Sitzrohrlänge des Wunschrades den künftigen Sattelauszug ermitteln. Wenn du das optisch mal mit den Prospektbildern des Awol vergleichst, hast du mal eine Vorstellung, wie das Rad dann aussehen wird. Ein sehr langer oder eben sehr kurzer Auszug ist sicher Indiz, die Rahmengröße zu überdenken. Wie gesagt, ausprobieren.


----------



## eddy 1 (1. August 2015)

Bin da auch sehr unsicher ,das Awol ist für ein Rad mit Rennlenker superlang .Wenn Man es mal mit anderen Rädern vergleicht
Ich hab bei meinen MTBs eine Oberrohrlänge um 620 und 49 bis 52 Sattelrohr.
von der Länge her müsste ich ein Awol in M nehmen aber das finde ich optisch schrecklich wenn das Reiserad kleiner als meine MTBs sind


----------



## flip_65 (1. August 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Foto wäre nett


Bittesehr. Leider nur ein Handybild, aber ich denke man erkennt die minimale Überhöhung:







Fahre jetzt seit kurzem Clickies, da könnte der Sattel einen Ticken höher.

Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage: in Zukunft soll da eine Supernova-Lichtanlage mit "The Plug" dran, soll ich den Spacerturm für den Plug behalten oder kann ich die Gabel ggf. kürzen? Wär super, wenn da jemand Erfahrung hat.


----------



## mfux (1. August 2015)

Also, hab das jetzt mal laut @pizpalue durchgemessen. 
Schrittlänge ist 780mm. Am MTB ist Tretlager/ Satteloberkante 740mm. Beim Awol hat S eine Sitzrohrlänge von 475mm, das M 495mm. 
Schlauer bin ich dadurch aber nicht....
Flip_65: Schrittlänge?

Mfg,
Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. August 2015)

flip_65 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage: in Zukunft soll da eine Supernova-Lichtanlage mit "The Plug" dran, soll ich den Spacerturm für den Plug behalten oder kann ich die Gabel ggf. kürzen? Wär super, wenn da jemand Erfahrung hat.



für den ThePlug empfiehlt es sich den Gabelschaft zu kürzen. 
sonst wird der Plug dann der "Gipfel" an deinem Rad sein   er baut nämlich 2.5cm hoch, was zu deinem SpacerTurm noch dazukommen würde.


----------



## flip_65 (1. August 2015)

blaubaer schrieb:


> für den ThePlug empfiehlt es sich den Gabelschaft zu kürzen.
> sonst wird der Plug dann der "Gipfel" an deinem Rad sein   er baut nämlich 2.5cm hoch, was zu deinem SpacerTurm noch dazukommen würde.


Merci! :beer:


----------



## Ratte320 (1. August 2015)

Bin ca. 1,83m und Schrittlänge um die 89cm. Bin das L gefahren & fand das angenehm. Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrungswerte und kein M zur Hand. Was ratet ihr für entspannte Touren?


----------



## nonamenic (2. August 2015)

Bin 1,78 mit SL 83, fahre ein M und denke das mir das L vielleicht doch besser gepasst hätte. 
Gruß Chris


----------



## Ratte320 (2. August 2015)

Dann mache ich mit L wohl nichts verkehrt...


----------



## pefro (2. August 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Bin 1,78 mit SL 83, fahre ein M und denke das mir das L vielleicht doch besser gepasst hätte.
> Gruß Chris



Welche Vorbaulänge fährst Du denn momentan?


----------



## gal (2. August 2015)

Liebe Leute,

lese schon hier ein paar Wochen mit und hab mich heute angemeldet. Vielen Dank an alle für die vielen nützlichen Hinweise!!
Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich eins der letzten 2015ener framesets erworben, begebe mich nun an den Aufbau...
..und da gehts natürlich los mit den Fragen.

Zunächst die wichtigste Entscheidung: ich will mit Rennlenker, vollhydraulischer Scheibenbremse und mechanischer Schaltung fahren, am besten 2x11-fach. Da das Ganze natürlich ein Reiseradprojekt ist, brauche ich ne ordentliche Übersetzung; obwohl ich einigermassen trainiert bin, bin ich in Neuseeland mit meinem alten Reiserad trotz 3-fach Kettenblatt mit ca. 22 Kg Ausrüstung doch einige Male an meine Grenzen gekommen, z.B. am Arthurs-Pass von Westen...
Deswegen würde ich am liebsten die Shimano rs-685 fahren - kombiniert mit der neuen xt 11-fach Schaltung. Ich kann aber nirgends Hinweise finden, ob das funktioniert, dazu gibt es die neue xt wohl zu kurz...Deswegen meine erste Frage:
->Hat hier irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Kombination gemacht?

(Mit Ultegra o.ä. zu kombinieren scheidet eigentlich aus, da der Übersetzungsbereich dann nicht groß genug ist...)

Ein ähnliches Problem stellt sich nach meinem Wissen auch bei Sram, oder?

@blaubaer: Habe mit Interesse Deinen Aufbau verfolgt. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du "nur" die Finne austauschen müssen, dann ging force mit xx-1? Wo bekomme ich denn so eine Finne her? Und geht das Ganze Deiner Meinung auch mit 2x11 Force und dann hinten das mtb-Schaltwerk?

Dir und allen anderen herzlichen Dank für die Mühe!

georg


----------



## Dianmaan (2. August 2015)

@gal 
Diese Überlegungen hatte ich ebenfalls. Leider war die Umsetzung für mich "nur" mit Sram 2x10 möglich _(was die Sache etwas verteuert hat)_.
Vorteil Sram: die hydraulischen Bremschalthebel können sowohl ein MTB Schaltwerk als auch einen passenden Reiseradumwerfer ansteuern.
Bei Shimano sind die Zugbewegungen zwischen den MTB- und Road- Komponenten wohl unterschiedlich, was eine Mischung der Komponenten ausgeschlossen hat.
Möglicherweise ändert sich dies ja aber bei den 2016 Baugruppen...
VIEL Spaß und Erfolg beim Projekt wünscht Dianmann


----------



## pefro (2. August 2015)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> Bei Shimano sind die Zugbewegungen zwischen den MTB- und Road- Komponenten wohl unterschiedlich, was eine Mischung der Komponenten ausgeschlossen hat.



Das stimmt so pauschal nicht.

Ein 9x XT Schaltwerk funktioniert problemlos mit den 10xRennrad Komponenten. So fahre ich vorne eine 3x105er 30-40-50 Kurbel  und hinten 10x 11-36, da ist dann für alle Bedingungen was dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (2. August 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Welche Vorbaulänge fährst Du denn momentan?


Fahre einen Specialized Comp mit 75 mm Länge.


----------



## Ratte320 (4. August 2015)

Wann stehen denn normalerweise die neuen Modelle nach der Eurobike im Laden?
Der Händler meinte, auch nach Erscheinen der neueren Modelle (was ewig dauern kann), würde das 2015er nicht im Preis sinken - eher das 2016 teurer. Aber klar sagt er das: er will das Bike jetzt verkaufen. 
Ich würde gerne zuschlagen, aber würde mich ärgern, wenn ich in 2 Monaten 300€ Weniger zahlen würde. 

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. August 2015)

Ratte320 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne zuschlagen, aber würde mich ärgern, wenn ich in 2 Monaten 300€ Weniger zahlen würde.
> 
> Was denkt ihr?


Anstatt dir vorzustellen, dass du ein solches Bike in 2 Monaten für 300€ weniger hinterhergeschmissen bekommst, stell dir doch vor, dass du derjenige sein könntest, der einem anderen das Bike zum jetzigen Preis vor der Nase wegkauft, weil jener noch auf den Preisnachlass warten möchte.


----------



## nonamenic (4. August 2015)

Schwer zu sagen. Wenn Du warten kannst, dann warte. Ich könnte es nicht. 
Aber die Lieferzeiten bei den Awols sind wirklich grauenhaft. Ob die das jetzt in den Griff bekommen bleibt abzuwarten.
Also Schlag zu.


----------



## hellmono (4. August 2015)

Lieber Spatz in der Hand, als Taube auf dem Dach, oder? 

Wenn das Rad passt, du jetzt Lust hast, du nicht auf die 300€ zwingend angewiesen bist: Kaufen. Hast du schon 2 Monate eher Spaß, bei tendenziell besserem Wetter. Ein klein wenig wird er wohl entgegenkommen, oder nicht?


----------



## blaubaer (4. August 2015)

gal schrieb:


> @blaubaer: Habe mit Interesse Deinen Aufbau verfolgt. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du "nur" die Finne austauschen müssen, dann ging force mit xx-1? Wo bekomme ich denn so eine Finne her? Und geht das Ganze Deiner Meinung auch mit 2x11 Force und dann hinten das mtb-Schaltwerk?


 
ja ich musste nur diese Finne tauschen, dann konnte ich das Force Schaltwerk mit der 10-42z Kassette fahren.
wo man so eine Finne einzeln bekommt  ich hatte ja beide Schaltwerke vorhanden.
auch zum 2x11 Force - mtb Schaltwerk kann ich keine Auskunft geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratte320 (4. August 2015)

Ja, Recht habt ihr. 
Sind in der letzten Urlaubstagen noch ein paar längere Touren möglich!

Entgegenkommen? Leider irgendwie nicht... Nicht mal bei ggf. Zubehör oder Naby...


----------



## pefro (4. August 2015)

Ratte320 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne zuschlagen, aber würde mich ärgern, wenn ich in 2 Monaten 300€ Weniger zahlen würde.
> 
> Was denkt ihr?




Ich denke, dass ich nie im Leben für 300€ darauf verzichten würde, im August / September mit meinem AWOL unterwegs zu sein 

Aber wenn du genügend andere Räder für den Sommer hast und es Dir nichts ausmacht: Einfach warten. Die Liefertermine verschieben sich ohnehin wieder und aus Oktober wird bei Specialized auch gerne mal Januar...


----------



## pizpalue (4. August 2015)

Bei Nano-Bike-Parts in Berlin stehen noch zwei Elite und ein Comp. Alle in L. Ruf da doch einfach mal an. Zwei Rahmen haben die "uns" schon verkauft.


P.S. Stehe sonst in keiner Beziehung zu dem Laden.


----------



## ew742 (4. August 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Bei Nano-Bike-Parts in Berlin stehen noch zwei Elite und ein Comp. Alle in L. Ruf da doch einfach mal an. Zwei Rahmen haben die "uns" schon verkauft.
> 
> 
> P.S. Stehe sonst in keiner Beziehung zu dem Laden.



In Strausberg (bei Berlin) gibt es auch ein AWOL in L, habe auch keine Verbindung zu dem Laden.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## pizpalue (4. August 2015)

In Schweden sind die 2016er Modelle schon angekommen. 

https://instagram.com/p/59mm54Sm5J/

In einem anderen Zusammenhang hatte ich auch schon gehört, dass die Händler in diesem Jahr früh beliefert werden. 

http://www.childstore.se/se/specialized-awol-elite-2016.html

"Vi har Awol Elite 2016 Large hemma i lager från 27/7 2015"

Vielleicht spricht hier ja jemand schwedisch, aber für mich hört sich das auch so gut an. 

Da gibt es auch das xPoler in Orange in L.


----------



## Ratte320 (4. August 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Bei Nano-Bike-Parts in Berlin stehen noch zwei Elite und ein Comp. Alle in L. Ruf da doch einfach mal an. Zwei Rahmen haben die "uns" schon verkauft.
> 
> 
> P.S. Stehe sonst in keiner Beziehung zu dem Laden.



Ja, das ist ja das besagte (und erprobte) Bike ;-)


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. August 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> "Vi har Awol Elite 2016 Large hemma i lager från 27/7 2015"
> 
> Vielleicht spricht hier ja jemand schwedisch, aber für mich hört sich das auch so gut an.


Da liegst du absolut richtig! In L ist es seit 27.07. auf Lager. Das scheint diesmal wirklich fix zu gehen.


----------



## c3pflo (4. August 2015)

Und dann kann man auch endlich dieses supercoole Pizza Rack kaufen? 
Das würde mir noch besser gefallen als tara+gepäckträger..


----------



## pefro (4. August 2015)

Naja, Nohlin kommt doch aus Schweden, oder? Wahrscheinlich gibts da ne Spezl Connection...  

Das muss ja noch nicht heissen, dass es die Dinger auch bald bei uns gibts... -> siehe Pizza Rack, davon hört man ja GAR NICHTS mehr


----------



## mfux (4. August 2015)

Ist das Elite eigentlich sofort readytorace? Verbesserungsvorschläge? Reifen? Sattel? 
Hat wer Taschen-Empfehlungen?
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (4. August 2015)

Wie oben irgendwo geschrieben, mein Kumpel ist das stock-Elite vorletzte Woche mit mir problemlos bis zum Gardasee (1.110km) gefahren. Keine Probleme, keine Macken, keine Platten. Die Ausstattung ist nicht sexy oder hochwertig, aber absolut zweckmäßig und ausreichend für die meisten Einsatzzwecke.

Er hatte noch einen anderen Sattel drauf, das ist ohnehin immer eine persönliche Angelegenheit. Ich würde das Lenkerband noch tauschen, aber mehr muss eigentlich nicht sein.

Taschen: Puh, gibts wie Sand am Meer. Würde erstmal etwas im Forum suchen, und die klar werden, was du so brauchst an Größe und Features.


----------



## pizpalue (4. August 2015)

Das Pizzarack und die weiteren Spezialized Neuheiten wurde zumindest den europäischen Händlern in Saalfelden vor kurzem vorgestellt. Da war Childstore aus Schweden auch vor Ort. Die werden also schon einen guten Draht zur US-Zentrale oder dem EU-Import haben. 

https://instagram.com/p/5F0qX7qAIY/

Hoffentlich reichen die Racks für alle.


----------



## mfux (4. August 2015)

@hellmono: THX! Genau was ich hören wollt... Das Ding wird gefahren, Teile werden bei Verschleiss getauscht!
Taschen: Enen weils so viele gibt, wollt ich da mal nach nem Hersteller fragen bei dem Preis/Leistung/Qualität stimmt. Muss mir halt erstmal was kaufen, damit ich mal probieren kann, was mir taugt.


----------



## c3pflo (5. August 2015)

@mfux Das erscheint mir irgendwie seltsam, etwas zu kaufen, um zu sehen, was du brauchst? Was sind denn deine Anforderungen? Ich hab mich gerade relativ viel mit dem Thema beschäftigt, vielleicht kann ich ja einen Rat geben..


----------



## mfux (5. August 2015)

Naja, als kompletter Newbie beim Thema Reiserad muss man ja irgendwie anfangen... 
Ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung, was mich mit dem AWOL erwartet... 
Drum halt zum Anfang einfache Taschen für vorne(Lowrider). Bei meinen bisherigen MTB-Touren hatte ich immer nen randvollen DeuterTransalpin30 dabei... Und der hat teilweise nicht gereicht.
Nähstes Jahr sollen die Tagestouren dann zu Overnightern ausgeweitet werden. Aber das nur am Rande.
Mfg


----------



## c3pflo (5. August 2015)

Also wichtig wäre zu entscheiden, wie groß die Taschen sein sollen. Wenn sie für vorne sein sollen, müssen es auf jeden Fall zwei gleiche sein, damit die Belastung gleich ist, sonst lenkt sich dein AWOL nicht mehr so schön. Sollen sie wasserdicht sein? Reicht ein großes Fach jeweils?
Übrigens planen wir gerade für zwei Wochen Urlaub mit je 2 großen 20L Taschen pro Person vorne, einer 7L Lenkertasche plus Zelt und Schlafsack auf dem Gepäckträger. Mal sehen, ob alles rein passt


----------



## mfux (5. August 2015)

Ich denke 2x15L ist für den Anfang ein guter Kompromiss...
Wasserdicht: Auf jeden Fall!
Auf was muss ich achten, das die Tasche auch ans Elite vorne passt?
Wie gesagt, Neuland! Werde mir einfach mal ein paar Sachen anschauen im Shop, dann mal sehen...


----------



## pefro (5. August 2015)

@mfux 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir einfach ein paar Ortlieb kaufen. Die sind zum einen definitiv wasserdicht und wenn Du irgendwann deine Liebe zu irgendeiner selteneren Marke entdeckst, kannst Du die Ortliebs mit dem geringsten Wertverlust aller Taschen wieder verkaufen.


----------



## roundround (5. August 2015)

Gibt es von Outdoorläden in deren eigenen Farben etwas günstiger.
Globetrotter Orange z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (5. August 2015)

Ich bin jetzt an den Gardasee mit 2 Ortlieb Backrollern vorn dran gefahren. Was Preis-Leistung angeht mMn schwer zu toppen. Für den Einstieg auch sicher die einfachste Variante, kann man auch im Alltag, Einkauf, Weg zur Arbeit, etc. super nutzen.

Allerdings werde ich wohl auf Sicht auch mal gucken, ob die Kombi aus Satteltasche, Lenkerrolle und Rahmentasche nicht besser/modularer ist. Kann man dann z.B. auch teilweise am MTB verwenden.


----------



## nonamenic (5. August 2015)

kann die Empfehlung von @hellmono bestätigen. Ich selber nutze die Frontroller für vorne und hätte mittlerweile aber lieber die Backroller.
Auf der Reise nach Berlin habe ich noch Zusatzbeutel auf die Frontroller schnallen müssen weil der Platz nicht gereicht hat. Die Frontroller sind für´s Büroradeln ok. In einer Tasche das Regenzeug in der anderen die Büroklamotten. Für die nächste Radreise leihe ich mir aber definitiv die Backroller von einem Kollegen aus.
Gruß Chris


----------



## c3pflo (5. August 2015)

Ich habe zwei RCP WCP100 Gepäckträgertaschen, die sich super an den Tara vorne montieren lassen und sehr sicher halten. Hatte noch keinen richtig krassen Regen, aber sie scheinen mir absolut wasserdicht zu sein, sind gut verarbeitet und schön schlicht schwarz. Bild gibts auf Seite 32 hier im Thread. Waren deutlich günstiger als vergleichbare Ortliebs, aber mit denen machst du sicher nichts falsch.
Warum gibts echte Front-Roller eigentlich nur in relativ kleinen Größen?


----------



## DerMops (5. August 2015)

Hallo Awolistas,

es ist ein Junge, kerngesund und wir nennen ihn AWOLfgang. 

Spaß beiseite, ich verfolge diesen Faden hier nun schon eine ganze Weile mit großem Interesse und er hat mich schließlich in meiner Entscheidung für das AWOL Expert Frameset bestärkt.
Nach über sechs Wochen Wartezeit konnte ich es nun endlich in Empfang nehmen. Die großzügig über den Rahmen verteilten Aufkleber informierten mich darüber, dass der Rahmen am 30.05.2015 (übrigens ein Samstag) in Taiwan von Hand zusammengebrutzelt worden ist. 
Ich musste 600,- Eier dafür legen.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht er super aus, die Lackierung wirkt wertig und er kommte ohne bronzene, pinke oder sonstwelche Eloxalteile aus. Nobel, nobel...
Gehen wir also ins Detail:
Für einen handgeschweißten Rahmen könnten die Schweißnähte gleichmäßiger sein, aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau und offenbart sich wirklich erst bei GANZ genauem Hinsehen. 

Als aufmerksamer Forums-Leser weiß ich ja, nach welchen Infos die Awol-Gemeinde so lechzt, also here we go:

Die Zugverlegung ist verändert worden, wie das auf den pics vom Herrn Blaubär ein paar sSeiten zuvor ja schon zu sehen war. Allerdings ist die letzte Zugklemme vor dem Tretlager zwischen die beiden Schrauben für den dritten Flaschenhalter gerutscht. Komisch? Ja, finde ich auch, ich werde die Tage ausprobieren, ob das Sinn macht oder die Zugklemme dem Halter im Weg ist.

 

Hinzugekommen ist außerdem (ich glaube zumindest, dass das neu ist) eine Montageplatte für nen Ständer (ich sagte ja, es ist ein Junge...), guggstu:



Schließlich die alles entscheidende Frage...Trommelwirbel...Fingernägelkau...und BINGO!!!: das Ausfallende ist jetzt tatsächlich tauglich für dieses Rohloff Achsplatten-Plektrum-Dingens. Ich hoffe man erkennts auf dem Foto.
 

So das ist meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe, der Rest vom Gedöns kommt hoffentlich bis Ende der Woche.
 

Da ich aufgrund meiner Bestellung gezwungen war, mit meinem Fahrradmenschen zu reden, gibts hier noch ein paar erweiterte Infos:
Er hat zu mir gesagt, ich hätte einen von zwei (!) in D erhältlichen Rahmen ergattern können. Ich weiß nicht genau was er meinte: bei seinem Großhändler oder Allgemein oder bis zur Eurobike oder innerhalb dieser Lieferung... Hab vergessen zu fragen, hab mir nur den Rahmen geschnappt und bin getürmt.

Außerdem hab den Guten auch aufs Pizzarack angesetzt, aber niemand weiß von gar nix...bleibt also erstmal bei geschmierten Stullen in der Tupperdose.

Guten Appetit und beste Grüße vom 
Mops.

P.S.: Was hat sich Specialized nur bei dieser Sattelstützenkopfkonstruktion gedacht...so ein Mist...gibt`s etwa ne Walldorfuni für Ingenieure...?!


----------



## pefro (5. August 2015)

DerMops schrieb:


> P.S.: Was hat sich Specialized nur bei dieser Sattelstützenkopfkonstruktion gedacht...so ein Mist...gibt`s etwa ne Walldorfuni für Ingenieure...?!



Ja, sowas in der Art habe ich mir auch gedacht... und ne Thompson bestellt. Gar keinen Bock mich über sowas dauerhaft zu ärgern.

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Rahmen! Sieht doch so aus, als sei einiges verbessert worden für die 100€, die das neue Frameset jetzt mehr kostet...


----------



## FreerideForLife (5. August 2015)

Boa das ist aber gemein. Ich nerv schon seit Wochen alle Specialized Händler in meiner Nähe wann man das Frameset endlich bestellen kann, aber die sagen immer es geht noch nicht. Aber glückwunsch zu dem Burschen.
@DerMops Kannst du ne Teileliste raushaun, bin gerade fleißig am einkaufen und bräuchte noch ein paar anregungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flm (5. August 2015)

DerMops schrieb:


> Hallo Awolistas,
> 
> es ist ein Junge, kerngesund und wir nennen ihn AWOLfgang.
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus, hoffentlich bleibt noch n´ bißchen Kohle über für ein neues Sofa...


----------



## DerMops (6. August 2015)

@flm: Gutes Auge  Ja mein Sofa - sieht zwar beschissen aus, ist dafür aber sau-unbequem...na, da freut man sich auf jede Minute im Sattel. Neues ist nicht drin, ein Garmin muss her...

@FreerideForLife: Der Aufbau steht frei unter dem Motto "Gut und Günstig" - Veloästheten und Freunde des gepflegten Teile Bling-Bling dürfen nun nach unten scrollen...
bisher:
Kurbel: Shimano SLX 40/28
LRS: Shimano XT/ Mavic XM719/ DT Swiss Champion/ Schwalbe Road Cruiser 1,75
Vorbau: Easton 90mm/ +-6°
Lenker: FSA Omega compact (hab eigentlich erst auf den Salsa Cowbell geschielt, aber der feiert wohl grad Party mit dem PizzaRack)
Kassette: SRAM 12/36

demnächst:
Schalt-/Bremsgriff: SRAM Rival
Schaltung: SRAM X7 Type2.1 und X9 Umwerfer
Bremsen: Avid BB7 road (warum sind die nur so hässlich...)
Sattel: Brooks B17
Bremszüge von Jagwire

In Sachen Gepäckträger überleg ich noch. Ebenso was die Schutzbleche angeht, die sollen aber nur im Winter drauf.
Und weils oben bereits diskutiert wurde: bei den Taschen tendiere ich zu Vaude Aqua, am liebsten in der "Stoff-Look" Version.

Alles in allem also bewährte Klassiker...

Beste Grüße,
Der Mops


----------



## nollak (6. August 2015)

Statt der BB7 würde ich wohl auf die TRP Spyre setzen, Ansonsten passt das doch so.

Was hast du so für den gesamten Aufbau veranschlagt? Wollte im Herbst Winter evtl ein wenig einkaufen bin aber unschlüssig ob ich das Elite hole (Dafür sprechen die Schutzbleche und schon verbauten Gepäckträger) oder selbst aufbaue (Individuell halt, aber wie ich mich so kenne wirds dann auch teuer)


----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2015)

als mechanische Bremse gibt es seit neustem auch eine von PaulComponents


----------



## nonamenic (6. August 2015)

@DerMops : als Schalthebel kann ich Dir die die APEX ans Herz legen. Die sind völlig in Ordnung, schalten gut und sind robust. Was die RIVAL besser machen können weiß ich allerdings nicht. Und auf das Gewicht scheint es Dir ja auch nocht so anzukommen. Ich fahre die Kombi APEX-Hebel und X9 Schaltwerk. War so ab Werk. Ein X7-Schaltwerk hätte vermutlich auch gereicht. Sind für mich als Winterfahrer sowieso nur Verschleißteile. Bling-Bling gibt's daher bei mir nur an Stellen die nicht so von Salz betroffen sind wie z.B. Klingel, Flaschenhalter und Sattel. Als Bremse würde ich mittlerweile auch die TRP nehmen. Die BB7 finde ich jetzt vom Einstellen her recht "störrisch" und empfindlich. Bei mir schleift immer irgendwas. Kenne allerdings auch nur den Vergleich mit hydraulischen Bremsen wie z.B. die SLX am MTB.

@blaubaer : die teile von PAUL sind sehr edel. wenn nur der Winter nicht wäre.......und das Konto so blank......


----------



## pefro (6. August 2015)

Stichwort *Bremsen / TRP Spyre:*

Die TRP Spyre bauen, dank der beiderseitigen Mechanik, recht breit. Bei mir hat sie vorne in Verbindung mit einem SP PD-8  Nabendynamo nicht mehr ausreichend Platz gehabt!

Auch die Versuche mit einem Spacer nachzuhelfen waren nicht erfolgreich. Hier ist also Vorsicht angebracht.

Ich fahre jetzt auch die BB7 Road. Die passt zwar, ist Bremsleistungsmässig aber eher flau, dafür quitscht sie auch im Trockenen. Hab mir jetzt mal organische Beläge bestellt, aber das wäre der erste Grund für mich, wieder auf einen Flatbar zu wechseln. Eine schnöde hydraulische Shimano XT ist da Welten von entfernt.


----------



## hellmono (6. August 2015)

Vorab: Mir sind die Vorzüge einer hydraulischen Bremse wohlbekannt, bin genug davon gefahren.
Dennoch erschließt sich mir der Bedarf nach mehr Bremsleistung, an einem Rad wie dem AWOL, nicht. Ich bin mit 85kg nicht leicht, und hatte mit dem vollgeladenen Rad keinerlei Probleme, Alpenpässe runter zu fahren. 
Das wäre für mich kein Grund, auf eine Flatbar zu wechseln.

Dann doch lieber eine hydraulische RR-Bremse, wenn es denn sein muss?!


----------



## pefro (6. August 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber eine hydraulische RR-Bremse, wenn es denn sein muss?!



Na klar, dass geht auch, ist aber halt schweineteuer. Ansonsten kommts auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. Wer viel in Gelände und Stadt unterwegs ist, hat wahrscheinlich eher Vorteile, als Nachteile beim Flatbar.

Gerade am AWOL mit viel Gepäck vermisse ich eine hydraulische Disc Brake - ich komme aber auch aus dem MTB Bereich und bin seit 10 Jahren keine Felgenbremse mehr gefahren.

Meine BB7 ist da - trotz viel mehr Einstellerei als bei einer Hydraulischen und Spezial Zügen, Hüllen, Abschlussnippeln, pipapo... in der Bremswirkung schlechter, ebenso in der Dosierbarkeit, die Bedienkräfte sind höher und die manuelle Belagverstellung nervt auch. Das sich bei dem ganzen Konstrukt nur eine Belagseite wirklich bewegt, verwundert den Laien zudem.

Für mich eigentl. keine zeitgemäße Variante mehr im Jahr 2015. Nachdem ich die Bremse ausprobiert habe, wundert es mich wirklich, dass sie soviele Freunde hat.


----------



## FreerideForLife (6. August 2015)

Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tips bezüglich Laufräder bzw. Felgen geben? (Da eh ein Nabendynamo rein kommt)
Sollten bezahlbar und vorallem haltbar sein...


----------



## nonamenic (6. August 2015)

Finde die Bremsleistung auch ausreichend am AWOL. Nur die Einstellerei speziell an der BB7 finde ich fummelig. Habe allerdings auch keine Erfahrung mit anderen mechanischen Bremsen. Am MTB geht das immer so schön einfach: Bremssattel los, einmal am Rad gedreht, bremse halten, festziehen fertig.
Bei der BB7 bekomme ich das so nicht hin.
Hydraulische RR-Bremsen wären an sich nicht schlecht, aber bisher gefallen mir allerdings die Griffe der hydraulischen RR-Bremsen nicht besonders. Sehen immer so klobig aus. Aber die Zylinder etc. müssen ja auch irgendwo untergebracht werden. Ich fahre weiter meine BB7. Meine nächste Investition wird wohl der neue Lenker von Salsa sein, dann ein anderes Lenkerband und vielleicht mal wieder ein anderer Sattel. Mein C17 hat etwas unter der Benutzung am MTB gelitten. Für den Herbst/Winter plane ich dann noch ein neues Vorderrad mit Dynamo und entsprechender Lichtanlage. Das Akkugelade nervt echt, wenn man täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fährt. Gerade für Lichtanlagen gibt es ja speziell hier im AWOL-Faden schöne Ideen und Inspirationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMops (6. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

schon mal danke für die ganzen Hinweise und Anregungen.

@nollak: Als Budget hab ich etwa 1600,- komplett veranschlagt, also 600,- für den Rahmen und nen strammen Max für den Rest, d. h. inklusive Gepäckträger und ein Paar Taschen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass einige wenige Teile schon vorhanden waren/ sind. Im Moment scheint das auch aufzugehen, denn allerorten herrscht die große Sommerschluß-Rausblase.

@nonamenic: Mit den Verschleißteilen sehe ich das ähnlich. Die Rival wurden mir von einem befreundeten CX-Nerd ans Herz gelegt. Ich bin also dieser persönlichen erfahrungsbasierten Empfehlung gefolgt, zumal die Rival nicht mal 10,- mehr kosten.

Die Bremsen sind ein wunderbares Objekt, um sich endlos darüber zu streiten. Wenns mein Budget erlaubt hätte, hätte ich auch hydraulische genommen, ganz klar. Ich hatte neben der BB7 auch die TRP und die Hayes in der engeren Wahl, aber die die BB7 schien das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu haben, zumal speziell die TRP in den einschlägigen Foren auch nicht sooo gut wegkam.

Die BB7 hat außerdem eine lange Tradition. Nicht dass ich Kulturgüter pflegen möchte, aber man findet in den Rennrad- und CX-Foren soviel Erfahrungsberichte, Tipps und Hinweise zu der Bremse, dass ich denke, man kriegt die hinlänglich bekannten Schwächen schon irgendwie hin.
Letztlich habe ich mir auch sehr lange und sehr viele Gedanken über den Einsatzzweck gemacht: will ich einen Commuter, ein halbes MTB, ein Weltumrundungsrad etc. pp. ?
Für einen Commuter ist mein Arbeitsweg zu kurz, ein MTB (mit super Bremsen: Magura MT5) habe ich bereits und für ein Weltumrundungsrad hätte ich noch ein Jahr gespart und hätte mir dann wahrscheinlich ein tout terrain geholt.
Ich wollte einen gemütlichen Tourer, der auch mal als Trainingsrad fürs Strecke machen herhalten soll. Ich kann mit meinem MTB durch den Wald blasen, wenn ich will. Hauptsächlich sollte es also ein Rad sein, von dem aus man gemütlich in die Welt glotzen kann, während man sie durchgondelt. Das erklärt sowohl die Wahl der Übersetzung als auch die der Bremsen. Nicht allzu lange Radreisen sollten auch drin sein - und die Option auf Rohloff und gates (die finde ich einfach fantastisch!!!) wollte ich mir bewahren, so fiel die Wahl aufs AWOL.

Deshalb habe ich auch auf Nabendynamo und Lichtanlage verzichtet. Da ich eher weniger im Dunklen unterwegs sein werde, tuns Batterielampen auch.

Einen sonnigen, morgentlichen Gruß sendet
Der Mops


----------



## ONE78 (6. August 2015)

die bb7 ist super, wenn man die/eine richtige kombi aus belag/scheibe/hebel/hüllen hat. aber um da erstmal hinzukommen, ist es ein langer weg. ich hab gerade am fargo den laufradsatz und damit die scheiben gewechselt und seit dem funzt die bb7 wieder mal garnicht... schleift, quietscht, bremst nicht. vorher war die super und meinen hydraulischen rennradbremsen fast ebenwürdig.


----------



## pefro (6. August 2015)

@ONE78

Und wie sah diese fast ebenbürtige Kombination im Detail aus?


----------



## nonamenic (6. August 2015)

DerMops schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich wollte einen gemütlichen Tourer, der auch mal als Trainingsrad fürs Strecke machen herhalten soll. Ich kann mit meinem MTB durch den Wald blasen, wenn ich will. Hauptsächlich sollte es also ein Rad sein, von dem aus man gemütlich in die Welt glotzen kann, während man sie durchgondelt. Das erklärt sowohl die Wahl der Übersetzung als auch die der Bremsen. Nicht allzu lange Radreisen sollten auch drin sein - und die Option auf Rohloff und gates (die finde ich einfach fantastisch!!!) wollte ich mir bewahren, so fiel die Wahl aufs AWOL.



das ist meiner Meinung nach in wenigen Sätzen formuliert, was dieses Rad ausmacht.  ....nur dass meiner Meinung nach auch lange Radreisen drin sind. Meine Tour Stuttgart - Berlin (750 km) hat damit sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## ONE78 (6. August 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> @ONE78
> 
> Und wie sah diese fast ebenbürtige Kombination im Detail aus?



hope scheiben, organische beläge, nokons, rival double tabs und ne ganze weile eingefahren...


----------



## nollak (6. August 2015)

Allein der Umstieg Shimano 105 -> SRAM S500/Apex hat bei mir nen deutlichen Unterscheid in der Bremsleistung mit den BB7 am Crosser gebracht. Für ne mechanische Bremse geht die schon sehr gut aber bei nem Neuaufbau würd ich halt definitiv zur Spyre greifen.


----------



## madone (7. August 2015)

Jetzt geb ich meine Senf zur BB7 auch noch dazu ... also mit relativ leichten Naben hat die Bremse gequitscht bis zum abwinken. War eher ein Klingelersatz (manchmal ganz praktisch aber auf die Dauer doch nervig).
Hab die Bremse jetzt an einem Fulcrum LRS ... und oh Wunder jetzt ist absolute Stille.
Bremsleistung ist absolut top, selbst mit den Standardteilen ... als Züge hab ich Jagwire.
Mein Rahmen ist auch bestellt ... 

Hat einer eine Ahnung wo man einen ähnlichen Frontträger herbekommt? Ich fürchte der Spezi Träger ist so schnell nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## ONE78 (7. August 2015)

Das ding find ich am besten
http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/porteur-rack-black


----------



## hellmono (7. August 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Das ding find ich am besten
> http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/porteur-rack-black



Das habe ich auch schon als Alternative auf dem Schirm. Hoffe schon seit einer Weile auf das Pizza Rack, aber scheinbar kommt Specialized hier nicht aus dem Quark.

Weißt du, ob man bei dem Soma auch größere Taschen dranpacken kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMops (8. August 2015)

@madone und @ONE78: Habt ihr zusammen mit den anderen Zügen/ Hüllen trotzdem noch den Avid Zugspanner montiert? Würde mich mal interessieren.
Ich hab im Moment erst mal drauf verzichtet, weil ich gelesen habe, dass das dem Druckpunkt sehr zu gute kommt. Der ist auch nicht schlecht, leider im Moment nur viel zu nah am Lenker.

VG,
DerMops


----------



## madone (8. August 2015)

Ja ich hab sie montiert...


----------



## pefro (8. August 2015)

Wenn es nur um den Druckpunkt geht: Man kann die Bremszange vor dem Fixieren des Zuges auch etwas mit der Hand vorspannen.


----------



## pefro (8. August 2015)

Andere Sache: Wie habt Ihr eigentlich die Ausrichtung des Hinterrades gemessen?

Auf die Strich Markierungen kann man sich ja nicht verlassen. Richte ich das Hinterrad danach aus, ists völlig schief!


----------



## nonamenic (8. August 2015)

@pefro : mit dem Meterstab den Abstand von Felge zur Kettenstrebe messen. Anders habe ich es nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## DerMops (9. August 2015)

Moin, moin,

ich bin jetzt mit dem Aufbau fast durch. Die Bremsenmontage war in der Tat ein wenig friemelig, aber jetzt läuft sie schon ziemlich gut - kein Quietschen, guter Druckpunkt und eigentlich schon ganz ordendliche Leistung, obwohl sie noch nicht mal eingebremst ist. Nur ein fast unmerkliches, leichtes Schleifen hab ich. Da glaube ich aber, dass sich das bald von selbst gibt.
Insgesamt bin ich schon ganz zufrieden und froh. Ich bin nämlich nicht grade der Überschrauber und das hier ist mein erster Komplettaufbau im Alleingang. Aber ein Problem hab ich mit dem Umwerfer. Vielleicht kann mir dabei jemand helfen...

Ich hatte ja einen X9 Low Clamp bestellt. In meiner grenzenlosen Naivität bin ich natürlich davon ausgegangen, dass der passt. Nun stellte sich heraus, dass das AWOL-Sitzrohr einen Durchmesser von ca. 29mm hat, der Umwerfer passt allerdings nur für minimal 31,8mm. Ich habe das jetzt erstmal mit Panzertape gelöst, was sicherlich keine dauerhafte Lösung ist. Eine Internetrecherche ergab, dass SRAM überhaupt nichts anbietet was unter 31,8mm liegt, weder Umwerfer noch Ersatzschellen. Einen passenden Innenring für die Schelle habe ich jedenfalls auch nicht gefunden. 

Es gab hier ja einige, die ebenfalls einen SRAM (MTB-) Umwerfer verbaut haben. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Über jedem Hinweis wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Viele Grüße,
Der Mops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (9. August 2015)

Der SRAM Apex Umwerfer ab Werk ist ein Anlöt-Modell. Dazu gibts eine Adapter Schelle für das 28,6mm Sitzrohr. Z.B. sowas hier: http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=31_737&products_id=13726


----------



## Dianmaan (9. August 2015)

@DerMops
Hallo, mir ging es da wie dir - ich habe auch in der X9 Umwerfer- Verpackung nach Distanzstücken gesucht...
Habe dann pragmatisch (oder faul?) auf der zur rechten Kurbel zeigenden Seite des Umwerfers ein Gummistück untergelegt.
Funktioniert auch nach 2 Monaten noch prima und ist nicht gleich zu sehen.
Gruß Dianmaan

@hellmono
Die X9 Umwerfer werden mit montierter Schelle geliefert. Da passt der verlinkte Adapter leider nicht.


----------



## nonamenic (10. August 2015)

ein Traum in braun wie ich finde (Netzfund von der AWOL-Seite)


----------



## DonUschi (10. August 2015)

Moin,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Lenker. Da ich für die Drop Bar nicht auf eine richtig zufrieden stellende Kombi mit der Alfine-8 und Bremse komme werde ich jetzt auf Flatbar wechseln.

Auf meinem OnOne hatte ich ein Ergo Tec Lady Town (600mm breit, 20mm Upsweep, 30° Backsweep). Den fand ich extrem optimal. Die Auswahl an Vorbauten mit 25,4mm ist etwas ausgedünnt und die 31,8er sehen auch cooler aus. Vor allem den von der Länge passende von Specialized den ich gern behalten würde. Daher gucke ich gerade nach einem identischen Lenker mit 31,8mm Klemmung. Fällt euch was ein?

Dann kann ich die BB7 MTB wieder mit passenden Hebeln fahren oder mir recht günstig für 100-130€ ne hydraulische SLX/XT holen. Nur der silberne Deckel stört mich noch. Aber 170-180€ für ne ZEE oder die ganz neue XT mit schwarzem Deckel wäre irgendwie gefühlt unnötig viel. ^^

Gruß,
Uschi


----------



## pefro (10. August 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Dann kann ich die BB7 MTB wieder mit passenden Hebeln fahren oder mir recht günstig für 100-130€ ne hydraulische SLX/XT holen.



Über letzteres würde ich bei Flatbar keine Sekunde nachdenken 

Zum Lenker:

Ich bin an meinem Surly vor dem Awol einen Ragley Carnegies Bar gefahren, der könnte in die Richtung gehen. War auch jenseits der 100km / Tag ein sehr, sehr angenehmer Lenker! Meine besser Hälfte fährt nun seit 3 Jahren einen on one Mary und möchte den nicht mehr hergeben - nunja und den Jones H-Bar gibts natürlich auch noch


----------



## shibby68 (11. August 2015)

den jones würde ich auch mal gerne testen. marry-bar kann ich sehr empfehlen. fahre ich selber auch. könnte nur einen ticken breiter sein.
wegen der farbe nicht die slx zu nehmen halte ich für fragwürdig. die deckel kannste tauschen oder halt eben in schwarze farbe tunken.


----------



## eddy 1 (11. August 2015)

Jones ist einfach genial zu fahren,kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## shibby68 (11. August 2015)

welchen hast du?


----------



## DonUschi (11. August 2015)

Den Mary mag ich! Der Ragley Carnegies sieht auch gut aus scheint aber schwer zu bekommen. Schade das der Versand fast so hoch ist wie der Kaufpreis von der Mary. Hat den nicht noch irgendwer liegen mit 31,8mm Klemmung?

Wo bekomm ich so n XT Deckel in schwarz nachgekauft?


----------



## DerMops (11. August 2015)

Hallo Awolistas,

mein Wolle is` fertsch!  Heute die erste Tour über Aspahlt, Schotter und Waldwege gedreht. Ein Träumchen, wie das Teil so dahingleitet (obwohl man manchmal gar nicht mehr weiß, was man an ner Federgabel hat - bis man dann mal wieder starr unterwegs ist...).

Danke an alle, die mir hier mit allerlei Rat beim Aufbau zur Seite standen. 

Jetzt mal ein kurzes Fazit:
Die unterste Kabelklemme am Unterrohr ist dank ihrer Positionierung zwischen den Flaschenhalterschrauben so überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Kam ab.
Ich bin beim Einstellen der Schaltung fast verrückt geworden, die Kette wollte einfach nicht sauber laufen. Mein Fahrradmensch hat dann das Problem auf den ersten Blick erkannt: ein leicht verbogenenes Schaltauge. Er hats mit ein paar kurzen Handgriffen gerichtet, seitdem schnurrts.

Ich war bei meiner Sattelwahl (Brooks B17 narrow) erst ein wenig skeptisch, v. a. aus optischen Gründen. Irgendwie wirkt er zu klobig für das filigrane Awol. Seit heute ist mir das egal. Ok, die Tour war nur kurz, aber dafür, dass er noch nicht mal eingesessen ist, ist er echt super bequem. Ich hatte noch nie von Anfang an ein so gutes Gefühl auf einem Sattel. Sonst war der Flite für mich das Maß aller Dinge, erforderte für mich aber eine äußerst penible Montage. Brooks: draufgeknallt und gut, nix taub, nix schmerzt...hätte ich echt NIEMALS gedacht. Na, und mein A... hat keine Augen.

Und für alle, die es interressiert: bisher hat mich der ganze Spaß exakt 1566,39 € gekostet. Bewegt sich also im Rahmen des Comp-Komplettrades aus dem Vorjahr. Jetzt fehlt mir noch Gepäckträger und Taschen. Damit wird mein Budget von 1.600 zwar gesprengt, aber in akzetablem Rahmen. Kurz und knapp: Ich bin grad absolut happy

Also, vielen Dank nochmal für all eure hilfreichen Hinweise und Tipps. 

Beste Grüße,
Der Mops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (11. August 2015)

Bilder, oder es ist nie passiert...


----------



## eddy 1 (12. August 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> welchen hast du?


Ich habe den Nachbau von Titec ,der ist wie der Ur Jones mit geradem Mittelteil 
Ich finde er hat die griffpositionen wie ein Rennradlenker,
Nur aufs Gelände bezogen 
Oberlenker.					- entspanntes radeln
Auf den Bremsgriffen.   -  entspanntes radeln mit Bremskintrolle
Hauptgriffposition.		 - Trail 
Hörnchen.					  -  aero 

Der Einzige Nachteil ist die gruselige Optik


----------



## flomtb (12. August 2015)

guten morgen,

ich habe an mein awol einen racktime frontgepäckträger montiert. einen topit in schwarz. passt problemlos, es gibt vorne eine lampenhalterung die auch gut für eine supernova funktioniert. gibt es in schwarz und in silber. und kostet nicht die welt mit rund 30.-
außerdem hat er die führungen für die racktime adapter. ich habe mir zum einkaufen eine kunststoffbox mit adapter ausgerüstet. funktionert.
solange es kein pizzarack gibt bleib ich übergangsweise bei dem.

Anhang anzeigen 411576

lg
florian


----------



## DerMops (12. August 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Bilder, oder es ist nie passiert...


Es ist passiert, die Beweisaufnahme ist abgeschlossen:




Evidence #1




Evidence #2




Evidence #3

Euer Ehren, ich beantrage Freilassung gegen Kaution...

Beste Grüße,
Der Mops


----------



## mfux (12. August 2015)

Gemehmigt! Schönes Rad!


----------



## TicTacBike (12. August 2015)

flomtb schrieb:


> ich habe an mein awol einen racktime frontgepäckträger montiert. einen topit in schwarz. passt problemlos, es gibt vorne eine lampenhalterung die auch gut für eine supernova funktioniert. gibt es in schwarz und in silber. und kostet nicht die welt mit rund 30.-








Gibt's die Halterung zu kaufen oder handelt es sich um eine Bastellösung ?


----------



## Rommos (12. August 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Gibt's die Halterung zu kaufen oder hnadelt es sich um eine Bastellösung ?


Die kommt mit dem Racktime mit, jedenfalls ist sie bei meinem dabei

Gruß
Roman


----------



## roundround (13. August 2015)

Den Sattel auch von unten schön einschmieren, sonst hast du bald eine Minihängematte. Das ist mir bei einer Fahrt mit überraschendem Starkregen mal passiert. Auf einmal saß ich auf den Sitzstreben.


----------



## flomtb (13. August 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Gibt's die Halterung zu kaufen oder handelt es sich um eine Bastellösung ?



guten morgen

wie von roman geschrieben ist der halter dabei. allerdings im original in silber. ich habe noch einen schrumpfschlauch drübergezogen und jetzt ist er auch in mattschwarz...

lg
florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (16. August 2015)

für alle Ungeduldigen die den Liefertermin des Pizza Rack nicht aushalten können:

http://www.pelagobicycles.com/store/accessories/pelago-commuter-front-rack-l.html

Pelago hat ne schöne Alternative zum Pizza Rack mit einigen schönen Details und für 95 Teuros noch im Rahmen der derzeit gehypten Front Gepäckträger...


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2015)

Hier fahren ja auch einige eine Alfine, ich hab ein paar Versa VRS 11 STI für Alfine über, ich komm leider nach einigen Versuchen und Einstellerei mit der ganzen Rennradlenkergeschichte und STI nicht klar.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/642235-versa-vrs-11-sti-fur-alfine

Eine TRP Spyre ist dadurch auch noch über... http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/642302-trp-spyre

Beides wenig gefahren.


----------



## DonUschi (19. August 2015)

Optisch ein großer Rückschritt. Aber das war beim ersten Aufsitzen vergessen. Trigger machen so viel mehr Spaß in der Stadt als STIs. Die BR-m785 sind sooo viel geiler als die bb7. Ka wer auf die Idee kommt, mechanische Bremsen könnten da auch nur im Ansatz mithalten. Allein das Anlegen der Belege, der Druckpunkt am Hebel. Geil!!!!!111elf
Vor allem kommt es der Geo entgegen mit dem Hintergrund, dass mir trotz 1,91 und 90cm Schrittlänge der XL Rahmen einfach n Tick zu groß ist. 600er Oberrohr statt 625er wäre das richtige gewesen.


----------



## BadAndi (19. August 2015)

Aus den technischen Daten zum AWOL 2016 werde ich nicht ganz schlau. Wird bei den verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten (Evo, Comp, Elite) andere Rohrsätze für Gabel und Rahmen verwendet? Falls ja, wo liegt der Unterschied (vermute Gewicht)? Das Rahmenset entspricht dem Comp?

Habe schon die paar Händler von der Spezialized Homepage im Großraum Karlsruhe abtelefoniert, keiner hat ein AWOL in Größe S oder M im Laden für eine Probefahrt. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo bei einem Händler in der Gegend noch eins rumsteht?

Achja, hat wer ein Foto von einem AWOL in Größe S mit Packtaschen parat?

Viele Grüße, Andi


----------



## nonamenic (19. August 2015)

@BadAndi : der Concept Store in Herrenberg hat noch eines in M auf Lager (2014er AWOL De Luxe) Zumindest lt. Homepage. Wäre ja von KA aus auch nicht soooo weit. Ansonsten kannst gerne mal auf meinem M Platz nehmen. Wohne in Pleidelsheim zwischen Stuttgart und Heilbronn. Anschrift und Termin per PN falls Du Interesse hast.

Denke die Geometrien sind alle gleich. Habe jetzt aber den Wechsel von 2015 auf 2016 nicht verfolgt, ob sich hier die Daten geändert haben. Der Comp Rahmen hat einen anderen Rohrsatz. Ist vermutlich etwas leichter als die günstigeren Varianten, hat dafür aber auch die verschiebbaren ausfallenden und die Rahmentrennung für Gates. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## mfux (19. August 2015)

Bikes'nBoards(Schorndorf) hatte letzte Woche noch ein Comp in M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (19. August 2015)

@DonUschi : das Rad hat aber auch schönere Bilder verdient. 
Wie breit dürfen die Reifen bei den Blechen maximal sein?
Gruß Chris


----------



## DonUschi (19. August 2015)

Kommt noch. ^^

Gibt bestimmt nochmal n richtig klasse Spätsommerabend an dem ich mit Fahrrad UND Kamera draußen bin.

Die Reifen sind mit 35mm perfekt. 37mm geht vielleicht auch noch ganz knapp denke ich. 40 oder gar 42 geht nicht. Die 45er Fatboy braucht man gar nicht erst probieren. Für die 45er werd ich mir irgendwann nochmal n 55mm Satz Velo Orange bestellen. Die schwarz-glatt gibt es die. Nur nicht in Alu-Waben-Hammered.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. August 2015)

Hinten wolltest du ohne Gebäckträger?


----------



## DonUschi (19. August 2015)

Ich? Ja. Der vordere kommt auch bald wieder ab und wird gegen eine vernünftige Tasche in passender Größe für "unterm Sattel" getauscht.


----------



## roundround (19. August 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Hinten wolltest du ohne Gebäckträger?



Mein absoluter Lieblingsrechtschreibfehler im Bikeforum!


----------



## mfux (19. August 2015)

Soll das so?









Ned schön...


----------



## nonamenic (19. August 2015)

Einfach der Hammer finde ich


----------



## nonamenic (19. August 2015)

@mfux : die Leitungen sehen mir etwas lang aus.


----------



## ew742 (19. August 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @mfux : die Leitungen sehen mir etwas lang aus.


Die lassen bei Bedarf Platz für eine Tasche am Lenker...

Gruß 
EW742


Gesendet vom C64


----------



## BadAndi (19. August 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @BadAndi : der Concept Store in Herrenberg hat noch eines in M auf Lager (2014er AWOL De Luxe) [...]





mfux schrieb:


> Bikes'nBoards(Schorndorf) hatte letzte Woche noch ein Comp in M.



Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde da anrufen, wie es mir einer Probefahrt ausschaut. Schaffe ich dann aber erst im September nach meinem Urlaub. Von Malsch ist das leider beides kein Katzensprung. Aber auf jeden Fall besser als die Katze im Sack kaufen.



nonamenic schrieb:


> @BadAndi [...] meinem M [...]



Vermutlich liege ich mit 170cm und 78cm Schrittlänge zwischen S und M, darf ich nach deiner Schrittlänge/Körpergröße fragen, damit ich einen Anhaltspunkt habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (20. August 2015)

Auf jeden Fall S! Das Awol fällt sehr gross aus.


----------



## BadAndi (20. August 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> [...]Habe jetzt aber den Wechsel von 2015 auf 2016 nicht verfolgt, ob sich hier die Daten geändert haben. Der Comp Rahmen hat einen anderen Rohrsatz. Ist vermutlich etwas leichter als die günstigeren Varianten, hat dafür aber auch die verschiebbaren ausfallenden und die Rahmentrennung für Gates.[...]



Seit heute früh sind die 2016er Modelle auf der Specialized Homepage online. Die Rahmengeometrie ist wohl gleich geblieben. Zusätzlich gibt es die Rahmengröße XS. Die Räder werden jetzt mit breiteren Lenkern ausgliefert.

Die Beschreibung zu den Rohrsätzen ist jetzt bei allen Modellen gleich, ausser beim Rahmenset. Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat nur noch das Rahmenset die "The Swinger" Ausfallende?



mfux schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall S! Das Awol fällt sehr gross aus.



Das denke ich auch. Ich würde aber gerne beide Größen einmal zum Vergleich fahren ...
... bei meinem Rennrad lag ich laut Vermessung zwischen zwei Größen, habe mich dann für den größeren Rahmen entschieden.


----------



## nollak (20. August 2015)

Die Tabelle habbich schon länger gesucht, aber ich liege dann wohl wirklich zwischen M und L, mit Bikes'n'Boards muss ich dann evtl auch mal telefonieren, oder weiß wer wen im Heidelberger/Mannheimer Raum der nen AWOL zum probesitzen da hat.


----------



## nonamenic (20. August 2015)

@BadAndi : unbedingt probesitzen bevor Du zuschlägst.
@nollak : falls Dir Pleidelsheim nicht zu weit weg von HD ist, kannst gerne mal mit meinem Rad eine Runde drehen (AWOL Comp M)

Die Swinger Dropouts gibt es tatsächlich nur noch beim Rahmenset. Nicht mal mehr das Comp-Komplettrad hat diese.
Hat schon jemand Preise in € von den unterschiedlichen Modellen ?

Gruß Chris


----------



## nollak (20. August 2015)

@nonamenic da werde ich mich evtl mal nach meinem Umzug bei dir melden, könnte aber Oktober werden, wenn sich nix in der Nähe findet.


----------



## Testdriver (20. August 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Preise in € von den unterschiedlichen Modellen ?
> 
> Gruß Chris



Rahmenset: 599€
Evo: 2499€
Comp: 1999€
Elite: 1399€


----------



## .nOx (20. August 2015)

Da ich das Thema zu diesem wunderbaren Rad erst jetzt entdeckt habe:
Mit dem schlechtesten Bild


----------



## JayTurner (22. August 2015)

Servus
Ich suche nach nem alten Nolin Post, bei dem er ne Carbongabel auf das Awol gebaut hat. Habt ihr da zufällig das Foto gespeichert?
Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung ob man die Gabel vom Diverge montieren kann?
Gruß J


----------



## Schmu (22. August 2015)

EEEEEENDLICH! Da mein Awol Comp Rahmenset defekt geliefert wurde (Schrauben für Gepäckträger waren zu lang -> Dellen in den Streben) durfte ich ja knapp 6 Monate den 2015er Rahmen fahren bis gestern endlich mein neuer 2016er Austausch Rahmen kam 


Hab mich gleich ans ab-/ und aufbauen gemacht. Hab dabei lieder vergessen den alten gegen den neuen Rahmen zu vergleichen.
Beim Aufbau haben mich folgende Dinge genervt:

-3. Flaschenhalter -> kann man vergessen wenn man innen ein 36 Kettenblatt hat -> Kette streift Flasche
-Die neue Zugverlegung finde ich nur bedingt optimal, die alte hat mir persönlich besser gefallen.
-Der Lack ist noch schlechter als beim 2015er Rahmenset (schon bei der Montage ruck zuck Kratzer/ Abplatzer)
-Die Gewinde laufen bei Weitem nicht so sauber wie beim alten Rahmen
-Der Rohrsatz ist leider beim 2016 kein Reynolds mehr
-Der Zug für den Umwerfer verläuft bis zum Tretlager komplett geschlossen und muss dann nen unschönen Bogen nach oben machen (um enge Radien zu vermeiden)
-Schutzblechstrebe hinten wird nun von unten verschraubt (musste meine Bluemels anbohren - siehe Foto - wobei es so schicker aussieht)

 

 

 

 

Super finde ich die Ständer Platte

Die Ausfallenden verschieben sich im Wiegetritt immernoch wie beim 2015er Modell, dagegen gibts aber ein Geheimtipp:

Auf der Antriebsseite die Inbusschraube soweit reindrehen bis das Rad mittig sitz, alles festziehen und dann die Inbusschraube wieder zurückdrehen bis sie nicht mehr weiter geht.
Grund: auf der Antriebsseite wird durch die Tretkraft auf der Kette die Kassette nach vorne zur Kurbel hin gezogen und die zurückgedrehte Schraube im Ausfallende verhindert dies.
Seitdem verrutscht das Hinterrad nicht mehr bei mir.
Auf der anderen Seite kann man die Inbusschraube reingedreht lassen.

So, genug geschrieben, im Anhang noch n paar Bilder vom Do-it-all Bomber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (22. August 2015)

...ach ja, zur Größe:

Ist ein XL Rahmen mit 60er Vorbau 
Bin 1,89m mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm. Finde es passt perfekt (ist aber nur mein persönliches Empfinden)

Lichtanlage in Form von Shutter Precision Nabendynamo, Supernova E3 Pro2 vorder- und Rücklicht sind schon im Zulauf.

Der 2016er Rahmen hat dafür endlich im Unterrohr 2 Stopfen für die interne Kabelverlegung bis zum Tretlager.


----------



## Rommos (23. August 2015)

Servus

eine Frage an die AWOListen:

Sind die oft gezeigten Skinwall-Reifen die Specialized Fatboy in 1,7" Drahtreifen oder gibt es da auch Alternativen in skinwall, ggf. breiter und Faltreifen?

Danke und Gruß
Roman

@Schmu - top


----------



## Schmu (23. August 2015)

@Rommos danke 

Den Fatboy habe ich als skinwall bis jetzt nur als Drahtreifen gefunden. 
Ne wirklich gute alternative hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden (eventuell onza canis skinwall, dann aber ohne Schutzbleche?)


----------



## Testdriver (23. August 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> -Der Rohrsatz ist leider beim 2016 kein Reynolds mehr



Bist du dir da sicher? Wäre wirklich schade. Specialized schreibt zumindest noch Reynolds auf ihrer Homepage:
Heat-treated custom-butted Reynolds 725 premium Cr-Mo tubing


----------



## Schmu (23. August 2015)

Stimmt, hab ich auch gerade entdeckt. 
Auf dem 2016er Rahmen ist zumindest kein typischer Reynolds Aufkleber mehr (war bei den 2015er noch drauf).
Hoffen wir einfach mal das die Web-Angabe stimmt


----------



## ew742 (24. August 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> EEEEEENDLICH! Da mein Awol Comp Rahmenset defekt geliefert wurde (Schrauben für Gepäckträger waren zu lang -> Dellen in den Streben) durfte ich ja knapp 6 Monate den 2015er Rahmen fahren bis gestern endlich mein neuer 2016er Austausch Rahmen kam
> 
> 
> Hab mich gleich ans ab-/ und aufbauen gemacht. Hab dabei lieder vergessen den alten gegen den neuen Rahmen zu vergleichen.
> ...



Schickes Rad, viel Spaß damit!

zu den beiden Punkten oben:
- beim dritten Flaschenhalter hat Specialzed bei den Kompletträdern Distanzhülsen zwischen Rahmen und Flaschenhalter, etwa 5 mm stark/lang. Es ist dann immer noch eng, aber es geht. 
- ich finde diese Art der Befestigung sehr elegant, hat einen leichten Bezug zu den handgefertigten Randonneursrädern. Ist aber Geschmackssache und die originalen Bleche gibt es ja nur, wenn man einen Satz defekte beim Händler eintauscht...

Gruß
EW742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (24. August 2015)

Die Abstandhalter hatte ich montiert, sonst wäre es von vorn herein mit den Schalt- und Bremszügen kollidiert. 
Wenn ich ein 34er Kettenblatt anstatt 36er montiere passt es bestimmt...


----------



## .nOx (24. August 2015)

Mein 34er schleift auch leicht die Flasche an.
Hängt eventuell auch mit dem Halter zusammen.


----------



## ew742 (26. August 2015)

Zum Pizza-Rack: es taucht immerhin schon auf der US-Seite vom Hersteller auf....
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb/commute-accessories/commute-accessories/pizza-rack

Gruß
EW742


----------



## pefro (26. August 2015)

ew742 schrieb:


> Zum Pizza-Rack: es taucht immerhin schon auf der US-Seite vom Hersteller auf....
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb/commute-accessories/commute-accessories/pizza-rack
> 
> Gruß
> EW742



Und ich dachte immer, dass heisst Pizza Rack, weil da ne Pizza drauf passt...


----------



## madone (26. August 2015)

Das hat wohl jeder gedacht und macht auch mehr Sinn


----------



## DonUschi (26. August 2015)

Wenn das mal wer an nem AWOL mit Flatbar hat und es sieht trotzdem noch gut aus... ^^


----------



## Rommos (26. August 2015)

Ist doch praktisch, wenn das Pizza-Rack mal verstaut werden muss. Nur blöd, wenn die Liebste daheim die Kartons entsorgt...


----------



## hellmono (26. August 2015)

Der Name kam genau da her, stand zumindest mal irgendwo in der Art: "Folds down to the size of a pizza box".


----------



## .nOx (27. August 2015)

Wobei ich mich frage, ob der Höhenunterschied der Taschen einen großen Unterschied macht.
Mit dem Tubus Duo hat man einen schön tiefen Schwerpunkt.


----------



## Fabeymer (27. August 2015)

Hier, ich lasse euch mal was da...den Fronttaschen und dem Seatbag nach zu urteilen müsste das Receps Kiste sein. Gut möglich, dass ich ihm morgen begegne. Wenn dem tatsächlich so sein sollte, dann frage ich mal, ob das das Carbon-AWOL oder doch ein anderer Rahmen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (27. August 2015)

Hat der schon das Hackebeil dabei - falls ihm Carbon doch nicht gefällt und er es vernichten muss


----------



## hellmono (27. August 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt auf das Diverge getippt?! Frag ihn gern auch nach dem Pizza Rack. 

Und das Beil brauchte er wohl hierfür:


----------



## madone (27. August 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Frag ihn gern auch nach dem Pizza Rack.



Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben ....


----------



## Schmu (27. August 2015)

So,

Hab heute den Vormittag geopfert um endlich mal Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen 
Die Supernova E3 Pro2 und passendes Rücklicht wird mit einem Shutter Precision PD8 Nabendynamo zum leuchten gebracht.
Den Halter für das Rücklicht hab ich mit angeschaut und aus einem passenden Stück Stahl (wie es sich für das AWOL gehört) gesägt / gefeilt / gebohrt.
Die Kabel durch den Rahmen bzw Gabel zu verlegen ging mit nem alten Schaltzug und nem gebogenen Stück Draht zum rausziehen verhältnismäßig gut.
Bin mit dem Ergebnis soweit zufrieden.
Jetzt kann die Frühschicht kommen 

 

 



EDIT: 
Die E3 Pro2 ist leider nur in Titan grau, bei dem Preis für den ich sie geschossen hab, kann ich aber damit leben.

Für die, die auf Gewichtsangaben stehen jetzt lieber nicht mehr weiter lesen:
Das Rad mit dem S....schweren Ständer, schweren Pedale usw. (wie auf dem Bild) wiegt 14,7kg
Kein Leichtgewicht, dafür hab ich andere Räder 

(Gewicht sollte ich eh erstmal an mir sparen)


----------



## randinneur (27. August 2015)

Ohne Frage: ein schickes Radl. Aber irgendwie werd ich aus der Geo vom AWOL nicht schlau. Auf Drops ausgelegt, aber langes Oberrohr. Langes Steuerrohr, aber trotzdem brauch man X Spacer für ne akzeptable Sattelüberhöhung. Durch die kurzen Vorbauten wird das Lenkverhalten doch alles andere als gemütlich??

Und nach der dritten Generation sind die Ausfaller noch immer nicht Rohloff-kompatibel. Wenn ich mir die noblen Aufbauten so anschau, sollte die Käuferschaft dafür doch vorhanden sein...


----------



## Schmu (27. August 2015)

Also meine Ausfaller sind Rohloff kompatibel mit OEM Platte.
Ich finde die Geo super gemütlich und es lenkt sich sehr angenehm. 
Die Optik ist dagegen echt Gewöhnungssache


----------



## randinneur (27. August 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Also meine Ausfaller sind Rohloff kompatibel mit OEM Platte.



ok. Gefährliches Halbwissen meinerseits


----------



## haggi (28. August 2015)

Ich habe heute mein awol comp 2016 beim Händler abgeholt. Fährt sich absolut spitze. Die Tage mach ich mal Fotos. Gruß


----------



## nonamenic (29. August 2015)

Glückwunsch @haggi , richtige Entscheidung so schnell zuzuschlagen bevor wieder alle ausverkauft sind. Wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Rad. Muss sagen, dass mir das Awol neue Horizonte zum Thema Rad eröffnet hat. Früher habe ich die Gepäcktaschenfahrer nur belächelt, heute will ich nicht mehr darauf verzichten.....liegt vielleicht mittlerweile auch am Alter (bald 43) ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (29. August 2015)

Bin ja noch nicht fertig aber beim Rest kann ich dir voll zustimmen  bringt wohl wirklich das Alter mit sich...


----------



## psycho_dmr (30. August 2015)

Moin zusammen,

sehr schicke Bikes hier im Thread!

Meint ihr mit KL:184cm/SL:83cm haut der L-Rahmen hin? Ich traue was "mal kurz draufsitzen" angeht meiner Urteilskraft nicht so richtig, letztes mal war das Bike dann letztendlich zu klein :/

Sonst ist das Elite eigtl. echt interessant, zumal bei dem Preis - wenn was kaputtgeht/nervt kann man ja immernoch aufrüsten…


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. August 2015)

Hi,

also bist du kein Langbeiner. Sieht bei mir sehr ähnlich aus.
Wenn du deinem Awol einen Vorbau um die 50-70mm spendierst, dürfte die L mit Rennlenker gut passen.


----------



## psycho_dmr (30. August 2015)

Genau, Sitzriese quasi  Daher kommt mir die Geo vom AWOL auch eher entgegen, das OR ist ja recht lang.
Zum Vorbau: 70mm is ja eh verbaut beim Elite in L

sollte also passen - dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich beim Concept Store hier in Hamburg morgens eins auftreiben kann und was das Gefühl dann sagt


----------



## Fabeymer (30. August 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hier, ich lasse euch mal was da...den Fronttaschen und dem Seatbag nach zu urteilen müsste das Receps Kiste sein. Gut möglich, dass ich ihm morgen begegne. Wenn dem tatsächlich so sein sollte, dann frage ich mal, ob das das Carbon-AWOL oder doch ein anderer Rahmen ist.



So, Infos:



hellmono schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt auf das Diverge getippt?! Frag ihn gern auch nach dem Pizza Rack.



Ist tatsächlich das Diverge.  



madone schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben ....



Pizza Rack ist regulär bestellbar über die Speci-Händler, sollte mit dem Rest des 2016er Modelljahres erhältlich sein.


----------



## haggi (31. August 2015)

Sooo, Gestern nun die ersten 40km mit dem Awol Comp 2016 gefahren. Ich bin begeistert! Rad läuft super und Geometrie ist einfach perfekt. Ich habe ein L bei 186cm Größe. Mit den Reifen beim Comp lassen sich auch grobe Schotterwege und einfache Trails fahren. Gar kein Thema. Die Schaltung ist einfach nur extrem gut; sogar besser als die XX1 die ich am MTB fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho_dmr (31. August 2015)

@haggi saß heute vormittag auch auf einem - kann ich nur bestätigen, extrem geniales Bike.

Und seh ich das richtig, dass das 1x11 des Comp sogar ne größere Range hat als die Schaltung des Elite? Soviel dann zum Thema 1 Ritzel vorne sei mist…
Comp: http://www.gear-calculator.com/?GR=...21,24,28,32,36,42&UF=2125&TF=80&SL=2.6&UN=KMH
Elite: http://www.gear-calculator.com/?GR=...19,22,25,28,32,36&UF=2125&TF=80&SL=2.6&UN=KMH


----------



## mfux (1. September 2015)

Ich nochmal!
Bei meinem Elite hab ich nach 50km schon Scheuerspuren am Steuerrohr, von den Bautenzügen... Hat mal wer Bilder parat, wie das bei euch ausschaut? Ich vermute da wurde beim Zusammenbau geschludert.
Edit:
Die Fotos wurden vor der 1.Fahrt gemacht, trotzdem sieht man schon Abrieb!
Mfg


----------



## blaubaer (1. September 2015)

die Kabel sind aber auch etwas grosszügig, lang, verlegt ?! 


gerade über das RustAwol gestolpert 




Rust Never Sleeps on Sofia&#x27;s AWOL by John watson, auf Flickr




Rust Never Sleeps on Sofia&#x27;s AWOL by John watson, auf Flickr




Rust Never Sleeps on Sofia&#x27;s AWOL by John watson, auf Flickr




Rust Never Sleeps on Sofia&#x27;s AWOL by John watson, auf Flickr


----------



## harald_legner (1. September 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Ich nochmal!
> Bei meinem Elite hab ich nach 50km schon Scheuerspuren am Steuerrohr, von den Bautenzügen... Hat mal wer Bilder parat, wie das bei euch ausschaut? Ich vermute da wurde beim Zusammenbau geschludert.


Bei mir sind ab Werk zwei Gummifolien am Steuerrohr aufgeklebt.


----------



## Jimmy H (1. September 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> @Rommos danke
> 
> Den Fatboy habe ich als skinwall bis jetzt nur als Drahtreifen gefunden.
> Ne wirklich gute alternative hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden (eventuell onza canis skinwall, dann aber ohne Schutzbleche?)


 
der klassiker für solche fälle ist der panaracer pasela oder die derivate von soma.


----------



## pefro (1. September 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Hat mal wer Bilder parat, wie das bei euch ausschaut?



Bei meinen Jagwire Zügen waren Rahmenschützer dabei. Gibts einzeln zum nachkaufen. Funktioniert.









harald_legner schrieb:


> Bei mir sind ab Werk zwei Gummifolien am Steuerrohr aufgeklebt.



Aufkleber gibts von Specialized nur für die Luxus Version serienmäßig...


----------



## psycho_dmr (1. September 2015)

Hat jemand von euch bei dem "günstigen Rahmen" (der ohne austauschbarem Ausfallende) mal ein Detailbild der linken Seite? (die Seite mit der Scheibenbremse) - ich stehe vor der Frage, ob man da ggf. n Hänger dran bekommt.


----------



## JayTurner (1. September 2015)

Servus
Hab heute mit meinem Händler telefoniert und er meinte Pizza Rack gibts heuer nicht mehr in D. Hat jemand mal in Österreich nachgefragt?
Viele Grüße J


----------



## Dianmaan (5. September 2015)

Hallo @haggi 
Wo bleiben die Bilder? Das Forum will gefüttert werden ;-)
Mit Vorfreude Dianmaan


----------



## madone (5. September 2015)

Ich darf hier auch noch rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haggi (5. September 2015)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> Hallo @haggi
> Wo bleiben die Bilder? Das Forum will gefüttert werden ;-)
> Mit Vorfreude Dianmaan



Hi, bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen mal ordentliche Bilder zu machen. Hier mal ein paar sehr schlechte Handy-Bilder. Gescheite kommen noch. Gestern Abend noch 44km Tour mit dem AWOL gemacht. Macht einfach irre Spaß das Rad.


----------



## ew742 (6. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch bei dem "günstigen Rahmen" (der ohne austauschbarem Ausfallende) mal ein Detailbild der linken Seite? (die Seite mit der Scheibenbremse) - ich stehe vor der Frage, ob man da ggf. n Hänger dran bekommt.












Keine Ahnung, welche Kupplung Du verwenden möchtest/musst, aber ich halte hier nicht sehr viele Kupplungen für möglich... (Modelljahr 2014)

Gruß
EW742


----------



## psycho_dmr (6. September 2015)

Hm das sieht tatsächlich sehr eng aus - mit etwas Glück passt aber bspw. diese trotzdem: http://www.burley.de/Kupplungen (die 1.)
Zur Not muss ich halt auf sowas zurückgreifen: http://www.tout-terrain.de/anhaenger/singletrailer/


----------



## Ratte320 (6. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch bei dem "günstigen Rahmen" (der ohne austauschbarem Ausfallende) mal ein Detailbild der linken Seite? (die Seite mit der Scheibenbremse) - ich stehe vor der Frage, ob man da ggf. n Hänger dran bekommt.



Moin.
Hatte das selbe Problem:
Die vorhandene Anhängerkupplung vom Croozer (für den Nachwuchs) passte nicht wirklich ran und ließ sich nicht sicher anbringen. 3 Fahrradgeschäfte sahen sich mit der Beratung überfordert und rieten zu neuem Anhänger und neuem Rahmen!
Erst das RADHaus (nein, ich kriege keine Prozente) in Berlin-Rudow half schnell und günstig.
Der Kupplungs-Adapter für Schnellspanner von Burnley (Hitch Alt Adapter, QR) verlegt den Adapter einfach ein wenig nach außen und kostet ca. 15 €:


----------



## Nictrailer (6. September 2015)

Dann fütttern wir das Forum mal.. 
jetzt 4200km, als Zweitrad gekauft..für die Grundlage..belegt aber mittlerweile mehr Platz 1


----------



## Nictrailer (6. September 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Ich nochmal!
> Bei meinem Elite hab ich nach 50km schon Scheuerspuren am Steuerrohr, von den Bautenzügen... Hat mal wer Bilder parat, wie das bei euch ausschaut? Ich vermute da wurde beim Zusammenbau geschludert.
> Edit:
> Die Fotos wurden vor der 1.Fahrt gemacht, trotzdem sieht man schon Abrieb!
> ...


----------



## mfux (6. September 2015)

Werd das AWOL wohl mal komplett zerlegen& neu zusammenbauen. Gibt da noch so einige Stellen die mich stören. Wurde wohl beim Zusammenbau gepfuscht. 
Thx an Alle! Schöner Thread!


----------



## ew742 (6. September 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Werd das AWOL wohl mal komplett zerlegen& neu zusammenbauen. Gibt da noch so einige Stellen die mich stören. Wurde wohl beim Zusammenbau gepfuscht.
> Thx an Alle! Schöner Thread!



Bei mir war nur eine Sache, die mich gestört hat: ein zu langes Kabelende am Umwerfer, auf den beiden kleineren Blättern hatte ich dann immer das Ende am Unterschenkel.
"Dank" dem Unfall musste ich ohnehin fast alles abbauen/umbauen, daher kann ich mir bei künftigen Mängeln nur an die eigene Nase fassen 

Gruß
EW742


----------



## talybont (7. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch bei dem "günstigen Rahmen" (der ohne austauschbarem Ausfallende) mal ein Detailbild der linken Seite? (die Seite mit der Scheibenbremse) - ich stehe vor der Frage, ob man da ggf. n Hänger dran bekommt.


genau deshalb ist es bei mir "kein" AWOL geworden. Bastellösungen mit Gewindestange, Hülse und Mustter mögen zwar evtl. funktionieren, aber bei einer Panne wird dann gewerkelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho_dmr (7. September 2015)

Hm, die beiden von mir verlinkten Lösungen sind jetzt aber nicht wirklich viel mehr "gewerkel". Bei mir ists aber auch nicht so schlimm, da ich mit Hänger eher nicht im Himalaya, sondern vermutlich eher auf sowas wie dem Ostseeradweg unterwegs bin, da ist zur Not eh in jedem Dorf n Radladen…

Und: Ich will mein Bike jetzt endlich haben *hibbel* *wart* - Wehe der Händler hat mir Mist erzählt…  (Es soll diese Woche kommen)


----------



## 601 (7. September 2015)

Hallo madone, ist das ein "L" oder ein "XL"-Rahmen?


----------



## madone (7. September 2015)

601 schrieb:


> Hallo madone, ist das ein "L" oder ein "XL"-Rahmen?


Ist ein L


----------



## Ratte320 (10. September 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> genau deshalb ist es bei mir "kein" AWOL geworden. Bastellösungen mit Gewindestange, Hülse und Mustter mögen zwar evtl. funktionieren, aber bei einer Panne wird dann gewerkelt.


Warum "gewerkelt"?
Schnellspanner funktioniert doch trotzdem wie gewohnt. Hülse/Mutter ersetzt ja einfach nur die Mutter am Schnellspanner. Sieht bislang recht stabil aus. Aber wenn mir was auffällt, berichte ich davon.


----------



## Testdriver (12. September 2015)

Hier mein Awol



Die Aufkleber auf den Felgen kommen vielleicht noch weg.


----------



## blaubaer (12. September 2015)

@Testdriver was sind das für Reifen ? Schwalbe sehe ich, aber welches Modell, Breite und Platzverhältnisse im Rahmen  ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testdriver (12. September 2015)

Das sind Smart Sam in 47-622. Felgen sind 21er. Keine Probleme mit der Reifenfreiheit, ist noch ausreichend Luft.


----------



## ew742 (13. September 2015)

Habe mal ein kleines Flickr-Album mit meinen aktuellen Stand gemacht, das Rad macht mir viel Freude. Allerdings liefert der USB-Anschluß auf dem Vorbau erstaunlich wenig Leistung, da forsche ich noch mit dem Anbieter. Und die Taschen fehlen noch, aber das wird noch.

Euch viel Spaß draußen!
EW742


----------



## madone (13. September 2015)

ew742 schrieb:


> Habe mal ein kleines Flickr-Album mit meinen aktuellen Stand gemacht, das Rad macht mir viel Freude. Allerdings liefert der USB-Anschluß auf dem Vorbau erstaunlich wenig Leistung, da forsche ich noch mit dem Anbieter. Und die Taschen fehlen noch, aber das wird noch.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß draußen!
> EW742


Sehr schön, bis auf das Tachokabel ... 

Wie funktioniert der Lader? Den hab ich auch auf Beobachtung! 

Deine Klingel ist wunderbar


----------



## ew742 (13. September 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Sehr schön, bis auf das Tachokabel ...
> 
> Wie funktioniert der Lader? Den hab ich auch auf Beobachtung!
> 
> Deine Klingel ist wunderbar



Tja, das Tachokabel... Muß wohl mal bei Youtube/Goolge gucken, wie man das eleganter macht. So richtig glücklich bin ich damit auch nicht! 

Der Lader liefert im Vergleich zu einer anderen Kombination (Shimano-Nabendynamo+LUMOTEC IQ2 LUXOS) vergleichsweise wenig Leistung, wobei ich da aber eher den auf LED-Lampen optimierten SON-Nabendynamo "in Verdacht" habe. Der Lader wandert demnächst auf ein anderes Rad, wo ein Shimano-Nabendynamo im Vorderrad ist. Habe heute ein USB-Meßgerät bekommen, dann gibt es da ein paar "Meßfahrten"
Gruß
EW742


----------



## Rommos (13. September 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Sehr schön, bis auf das Tachokabel ...
> 
> Wie funktioniert der Lader? Den hab ich auch auf Beobachtung!
> 
> Deine Klingel ist wunderbar



Spurcycle


----------



## ew742 (13. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Spurcycle



ähmm..... ich habe eine chinesische Kopie verbaut.... schäm...kostete 1/3....

EW742


----------



## Rommos (13. September 2015)

ew742 schrieb:


> ähmm..... ich habe eine chinesische Kopie verbaut.... schäm...kostete 1/3....
> 
> EW742


In der Tat schämenswert.... klingt sie gut?


----------



## hellmono (13. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Spurcycle



Gibts mittlerweile auch bei einigen Händlern in DE. In Düsseldorf z.B. bei der Schicken Mütze.

Kopie würde ich auch nicht kaufen. Die Klingel war beinahe das schönste Bike-Teil was ich in diesem Jahr gekauft habe.


----------



## ew742 (13. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> In der Tat schämenswert.... klingt sie gut?



Habe keinen direkten Vergleich, nur mit den Videos bei Youtube/Instagramm. Da klingt die Spurcycle deutlich länger nach, als die chinesische Kopie. Möglicherweise bin ich ja irgendwann bereit 70 Euro für eine Klingel auszugeben.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## madone (13. September 2015)

ew742 schrieb:


> ähmm..... ich habe eine chinesische Kopie verbaut.... schäm...kostete 1/3....
> 
> EW742


Mag mich auch schämen  hast du Mal nen Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (13. September 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Mag mich auch schämen  hast du Mal nen Link?


Vielleicht haben die auch gleich eine AWOL-Replika


----------



## ew742 (13. September 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Mag mich auch schämen  hast du Mal nen Link?



Noch billiger geworden http://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/351455114699 ...

Gruß EW742


Gesendet vom C64


----------



## madone (13. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die auch gleich eine AWOL-Replika



für nen knappen Hunderter wäre ich versucht



ew742 schrieb:


> Noch billiger geworden http://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/351455114699 ...
> 
> Gruß EW742
> 
> ...



Grazie


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2015)

Sogar das Schachteldesign ist abgekupfert...


----------



## psycho_dmr (14. September 2015)

Weiß irgendjemand was zur maximalen Scheibengröße der AWOL-Gabel ("günstiger Rahmen")? Ich kann dazu absolut nix finden. Wäre interessant, ob da auch 180mm Scheiben verbaut werden können/dürfen.


----------



## pefro (14. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Weiß irgendjemand was zur maximalen Scheibengröße der AWOL-Gabel ("günstiger Rahmen")? Ich kann dazu absolut nix finden. Wäre interessant, ob da auch 180mm Scheiben verbaut werden können/dürfen.



Nein, neben hier haben ich dazu vor einiger Zeit auch schon auf "wearegoingawol" und bei Specialized nachgefragt. Ich habe leider keinerlei Reaktion erhalten. Guter Support sieht anders aus...


----------



## psycho_dmr (14. September 2015)

hmpf… ich fasse die fehlenden infos und das schweigen dann mal als "nein" auf.


----------



## madone (15. September 2015)

Was spricht dagegen es zu versuchen?


----------



## pefro (15. September 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen es zu versuchen?



Die Tatsache, Mensch zu sein... und kein Crash Test Dummy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (15. September 2015)

So schlimm wird es schon nicht kommen...ich hätte keine Bedenken aber mir reicht die 160er locker aus. Bei der Gabel wäre ich da natürlich vorsichtiger!


----------



## pefro (15. September 2015)

Lies mal z.B. hier nach, dass ganze Thema ist nicht so völlig trivial:

http://velotraum.de/modelle/fahrradgabeln-aus-stahl-und-aluminium

Kürzlich gabs hier ja auch erst ne gebrochene Surly Gabel - und ich hab vor Jahren eine Bekannte nach einem Bruch des Vorbaus (auf einem Radweg bei mäßiger Geschwindigkeit...) über ein halbes Jahr im Krankenhaus und Reha besucht. Muss also nicht sein.

Specialized wird seine Gründe haben, sich dazu nicht weiter zu äußern - und die wären sicher die Ersten die sowas toll vermarkten würden


----------



## psycho_dmr (15. September 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel wäre ich da natürlich vorsichtiger!


Um die ging es doch gerade?! Hinten braucht man idR keine 180mm…


----------



## madone (15. September 2015)

Ah stimmt...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## .floe. (16. September 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Gibts mittlerweile auch bei einigen Händlern in DE. In Düsseldorf z.B. bei der Schicken Mütze.
> 
> Kopie würde ich auch nicht kaufen. Die Klingel war beinahe das schönste Bike-Teil was ich in diesem Jahr gekauft habe.



Ab Oktober auch hier erhältlich: https://r2-bike.com/SPURCYCLE-Raw-Bell-Klingel-silber

Der Preis geht auch klar, finde ich. Nur minimal teurer als in den US.


----------



## ew742 (16. September 2015)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ab Oktober auch hier erhältlich: https://r2-bike.com/SPURCYCLE-Raw-Bell-Klingel-silber
> 
> Der Preis geht auch klar, finde ich. Nur minimal teurer als in den US.



Auch wenn das mit der speziellen Klingel langsam offtopic wird, habe heute erfahren, daß Crane eine ähnliche Klingel ausliefern möchte. Preis kenne ich noch nicht.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMops (16. September 2015)

Moin moin,

ich bin vorgestern aus dem Urlaub wiedergekommen. Es ging von Kufstein nach Rom. Hat wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht. Das Awol ist wie für italienische Straßen gemacht... Diese Reise war zugleich die Feuertaufe und ich muss sagen, ich bin absolut zufrieden. Ich hatte keinen nennenswerten Defekt, nicht mal nen Platten. Die Sitzposition war perfekt, keinerlei Probleme mit dem Rücken, trotz durchschnittlich 100km pro Tag. Ich bin die ganze Zeit mit den Taschen vorne gefahren, mir fehlt noch der Vergleich zum Fahrgefühl mit Taschen hinten. Besonders bei Abfahrten lag das rad satt und gut in den Kurven. Aber ab einer Beladung von 5-6kg pro Tasche neigt es manchmal zu "flattern", aber immer beherrschbar.

Ich erlaube mir mal ein paar Urlaubsfotos zu posten, und weil das hier ja der Awol-Thread ist, natürlich auch alle mit Rad...
Ich hoffe die Fotos dienen eurer Inspiration oder Motivation, dafür sind sie gedacht. Viel Spaß.

      
Beste Grüße vom Mops


----------



## psycho_dmr (17. September 2015)

Da ich es noch nirgendwo gelesen habe und meins leider in Einzelteilen hier ankam: Das Pizza-Rack wiegt 890g - dat is mir glaub ich zu viel.


----------



## hellmono (17. September 2015)

Also wenn du es loswerden willst -> PN


----------



## psycho_dmr (18. September 2015)

Hehe, ich behalts im Hinterkopf  Aber erstmal schauen wie sich das Teil schlägt.



Spoiler



Weiß jemand, was das für Teile sind? Bei dem Rack war leider keine Anleitung dabei, es fehlte ne Schraube und ich kann die Schnüre nicht zuordnen (muss nicht zum Rack gehören, kann auch vom Bike sein?!)






Nachtrag (Zum Spoiler): ah… das sind die Käfige für die Pedale… *kopf>tisch*


----------



## psycho_dmr (18. September 2015)

Das wird zwar jetzt n Doppelpost, aber ich möchte euch das gute Stück doch nochmal zeigen  Dürfte das erste 2016er hier sein oder?


----------



## mfux (18. September 2015)

Sehr schön!


----------



## harald_legner (18. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Das wird zwar jetzt n Doppelpost, aber ich möchte euch das gute Stück doch nochmal zeigen  Dürfte das erste 2016er hier sein oder?


Fein, fein. Noch ein AWOL in HH.


----------



## nonamenic (18. September 2015)

Da sieht man mal was gute Fotos ausmachen. Als ich die die Bilder des weißen 2016ers im Internet sah, fand ich es echt schrecklich. Aber so wie es da an dem roten Gemäuer steht würde ich es sofort nehmen....wenn ich nich schon eins hätte.


----------



## pefro (18. September 2015)

Also mir ist dieses weiß / hellblau viel zu sehr 80er Jahre Tennispullunder... 

Aber schön, dass es jetzt auch ein AWOL für Frauen gibt...


----------



## psycho_dmr (19. September 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass es jetzt auch ein AWOL für Frauen gibt...


 

Das is nicht für Frauen, das ist für Hipster! 

Ne keine Ahnung, ich wollte einfach was "knalliges" und das Rot war mir dann doch bissl zu viel. Aber stimmt schon, in echt sieht es deutlich weniger flippig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (19. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Spurcycle





ew742 schrieb:


> ähmm..... ich habe eine chinesische Kopie verbaut.... schäm...kostete 1/3....
> 
> EW742





Rommos schrieb:


> In der Tat schämenswert.... klingt sie gut?



Habe gerade die chinesische Variante verbaut, die via Buchtbestellung in ein paar Tagen geliefert wurde. Klingt gut und in meiner Garage hallt es schön nach! Verarbeitung ist auch in Ordnung. Die Spurcycle habe ich leider noch nicht live gehört.


----------



## pefro (19. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Das is nicht für Frauen, das ist für Hipster!
> 
> Ne keine Ahnung, ich wollte einfach was "knalliges" und das Rot war mir dann doch bissl zu viel. Aber stimmt schon, in echt sieht es deutlich weniger flippig aus.



Hehe, oder so... Ne, lass Dich nicht von meinem doofen Kommentar verunsichern: Farben sind immer ganz individuell und wenns Dir gefällt, ist alles in Butter! Wahrscheinlich bin ich eh der Einzige, der mit dem Weiß am AWOL nichts anfangen kann 

Erzähl bei Gelegenheit doch mal, wie es so mit dem Pizza Rack klappt.


----------



## psycho_dmr (19. September 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Erzähl bei Gelegenheit doch mal, wie es so mit dem Pizza Rack klappt.


So richtig überzeugt bin ich noch nicht, leider hat es mir schon den Lack an der Gabel abgewetzt, daher wird es jetzt wohl dran bleiben müssen.


----------



## mfux (20. September 2015)

Wie finde ich den den richtigen Sattel fürs AWOL? Die Auswahl zB bei Brooks erschlägt mich förmlich....


----------



## ew742 (20. September 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Sehr schön, bis auf das Tachokabel ...
> 
> Wie funktioniert der Lader? Den hab ich auch auf Beobachtung!
> 
> Deine Klingel ist wunderbar



Da war ja noch die Frage zu dem Lader offen.... Nach knapp 150 Kilometern mit dem Lader fasse ich das mal zusammen:



Der Lader hat keinen Puffer und liefert ab etwa 15 km/h konstante Leistung ab, darunter ist die Anzeige auf Null gefallen. Die Leistung liegt durchschnittlich bei 470-490 mA, bzw. etwa 2,5 Watt. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wird nicht mehr Leistung abgegeben. Ich habe zum direkten Vergleich nur eine Busch&Müller-Lampe mit USB-Ausgang, die liefert weniger Leistung ab (ca. 430 mA), dafür werden Abschnitte mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit durch einen kleinen Pufferakku ausgeglichen. Typischerweise werden irgendwelche Smartphones oder Garmin-Edge-Geräte in solchen Situationen versorgt, da sorgen dann solche "Ladungswechsel" ja immer für irgendwelche Systemmeldungen....

Ein Parallelbetrieb mit Licht ist bei meiner Kombination nicht möglich, nur am "Vergleichsrad" mit der Busch&Müller-Lampe ging das leidlich, das Licht wurde deutlich schwächer.

Zur Referenz: Aus dem USB-Anschluß  an meinem PC kommen etwa 700 mA, aus dem 230-V-Ladegerät für die Steckdose kommen etwa 900 mA

Gruß
EW742


----------



## psycho_dmr (22. September 2015)

So, die ersten km sind gefahren.

1. Ich brauch n anderen Sattel! Empfehlungen? Ach was frag ich, viel zu individuell. (Standard ist zu schmal)

2. das Bike ist schon echt lang. vermutlich liegt das aber auch am Sattel (auf dem ich nicht wirklich sitze) und meiner nicht vorhandenen Fitness, aber irgendwie "fall" ich schon arg aufn lenker.
Und der Händler wollte mir sogar n XL andrehen - lol!

3. Es macht spaß wie sau und ist verdammt schnell. Gerade im Vergleich zu meinem 9kg (XC-)MTB für meine 20km-"mal eben kurz ne Runde"-Waldautobahn-Strecke 10min schneller gewesen - trotz Gepäck und mein Trainingsstand ist eher schlechter. 

4. Wie habt ihr den (Standard)-Lenker gedreht? Sind die Drops parallel zum Boden oder zeigen sie eher richtung Tretlager? Meine STIs sind so montiert, dass ich unten waagerecht haben muss, sonst sind die Bremshebel nicht Rechtwinklig zum Boden.

soweit mein erster eindruck.


----------



## harald_legner (22. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> So, die ersten km sind gefahren.
> 
> 1. Ich brauch n anderen Sattel! Empfehlungen? Ach was frag ich, viel zu individuell. (Standard ist zu schmal)



Ich mochte den Specialized-Sattel ebenfalls nicht, bei mir ist jetzt ein Flite Classic montiert, MEIN Sattel.



psycho_dmr schrieb:


> 2. das Bike ist schon echt lang. vermutlich liegt das aber auch am Sattel (auf dem ich nicht wirklich sitze) und meiner nicht vorhandenen Fitness, aber irgendwie "fall" ich schon arg aufn lenker.
> Und der Händler wollte mir sogar n XL andrehen - lol!



Ich bin mit meinen 1,80cm/80cm ein Sitzriese und komme mit dem XL ziemlich gut klar. Ich finde es klasse, dass ich bei dem Rad direkt in die Lenkerbögen "falle". Perfekt! 



psycho_dmr schrieb:


> 4. Wie habt ihr den (Standard)-Lenker gedreht? Sind die Drops parallel zum Boden oder zeigen sie eher richtung Tretlager? Meine STIs sind so montiert, dass ich unten waagerecht haben muss, sonst sind die Bremshebel nicht Rechtwinklig zum Boden.


So sieht der Lenker bei mir aus: https://instagram.com/p/yb5L7WG8Gw/ Also irgendwie ziemlich genau zwischen den beiden von dir erwähnten Bezugspunkten. Ist übrigens die Werkseinstellung, ich habe in mittlerweile 9 Monaten nichts dran geändert und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Und noch ein Schmankerl für dich: https://instagram.com/p/6clEUNG8EO/ Das könnte dein Rad sein, oder?


----------



## psycho_dmr (22. September 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Ich mochte den Specialized-Sattel ebenfalls nicht, bei mir ist jetzt ein Flite Classic montiert, MEIN Sattel.


 ich werd mal rumprobieren.  Hab noch n SR und n Brooks hier, sonst geh ich einfach wieder auf den Fizik Aliante zurück, den mochte ich auf meinem vor-vor-letzten Bike sehr gerne. SQLab hab ich auch noch aufm Schirm. Muss mich hier in HH mal nach nem guten Händler umsehen (wo ich mal durchtesten kann)



> Ich bin mit meinen 1,80cm/80cm ein Sitzriese und komme mit dem XL ziemlich gut klar. Ich finde es klasse, dass ich bei dem Rad direkt in die Lenkerbögen "falle". Perfekt!


 kuck an, ich hab 184/84  Mir wär XL aber definitiv zu lang - ist halt auch Geschmacksache.
_Nachtrag: du hast den Lenker höher als den Sattel, bei mir ist beides auf gleicher Linie, das gleicht es evtl. wieder aus._



> So sieht der Lenker bei mir aus: https://instagram.com/p/yb5L7WG8Gw/ Also irgendwie ziemlich genau zwischen den beiden von dir erwähnten Bezugspunkten. Ist übrigens die Werkseinstellung, ich habe in mittlerweile 9 Monaten nichts dran geändert und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


 Ah ok, ich hab ja beim Versender gekauft und es kam demontiert hier an, daher Danke für das Bild. So wie bei dir ist dann auch das S-Logo am Lenker genau Mittig im Vorbauloch, oder? Irgendwie fand ich die Position aber nicht ganz so angenehm. Ggf bau ich die STIs nochmal ab und dreh den Lenker wie bei dir, bau die STIs dann aber wieder so an, dass die Bremshebel 90° zum Boden sind.



> Und noch ein Schmankerl für dich: https://instagram.com/p/6clEUNG8EO/ Das könnte dein Rad sein, oder?


 Ist das das XL beim SCC Kollaustraße? Auf dem saß ich drauf und der Typ meinte es wäre gut, ich fand aber das Comp in L deutlich angenehmer - und lag wohl auch richtig damit. Und die Lieferzeit wäre bei denen irgendwas im Dezember gewesen (in L)…


----------



## mfux (22. September 2015)

Welcher S-Händler verschickt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho_dmr (22. September 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Welcher S-Händler verschickt??


Das ist wirklich etwas eigenartig, einige verschicken gar nicht und bei anderen heißt es nur, dass sie keine Warenkorbfunktionalität auf der Seite anbieten dürfen, per Mail & Telefon aber kein Problem ist. 

Es gibt aber ein paar, die auch versenden - halt nur per Telefon/Mail.


----------



## harald_legner (22. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> kuck an, ich hab 184/84  Mir wär XL aber definitiv zu lang - ist halt auch Geschmacksache.
> _Nachtrag: du hast den Lenker höher als den Sattel, bei mir ist beides auf gleicher Linie, das gleicht es evtl. wieder aus._



Würde ich den Lenker tiefer setzen (genug Spacer sind vorhanden ...), würde ich wahrscheinlich fast nur noch auf den Bremshebeln fahren. 



psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich hab ja beim Versender gekauft und es kam demontiert hier an, daher Danke für das Bild. So wie bei dir ist dann auch das S-Logo am Lenker genau Mittig im Vorbauloch, oder? Irgendwie fand ich die Position aber nicht ganz so angenehm. Ggf bau ich die STIs nochmal ab und dreh den Lenker wie bei dir, bau die STIs dann aber wieder so an, dass die Bremshebel 90° zum Boden sind.



Ich habe dir hier mal ein paar mehr Bilder gemacht. Vielleicht kannst du es da für dich gut erkennen, so dass du zu deiner Lösung kommen kannst: https://goo.gl/photos/4sZ14QRB3QQbER4T7 



psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Ist das das XL beim SCC Kollaustraße? Auf dem saß ich drauf und der Typ meinte es wäre gut, ich fand aber das Comp in L deutlich angenehmer - und lag wohl auch richtig damit. Und die Lieferzeit wäre bei denen irgendwas im Dezember gewesen (in L)…



Genau, das ist da im Schaufenster. Welche Größe das jetzt hat, weiß ich gar nicht. Lieferzeit war für mich damals kein Thema, es war wohl eins der letzten neuen AWOL Transcontinental Edition, das ich da erwischt habe. Nach ein paar Tagen konnte ich es dann abholen.


----------



## psycho_dmr (22. September 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Würde ich den Lenker tiefer setzen (genug Spacer sind vorhanden ...), würde ich wahrscheinlich fast nur noch auf den Bremshebeln fahren.


Das ist doch auch die "Hauptposition" 



> Ich habe dir hier mal ein paar mehr Bilder gemacht. Vielleicht kannst du es da für dich gut erkennen, so dass du zu deiner Lösung kommen kannst: https://goo.gl/photos/4sZ14QRB3QQbER4T7


 Schickes Bike, wusste gar nicht, dass das Transcontinental auch den "besseren" Rahmen hat. Wie machen sich die Taschen? Die find ich auch sehr schick … Hach, ich hätt auch gern n TC… 



> Genau, das ist da im Schaufenster. Welche Größe das jetzt hat, weiß ich gar nicht. Lieferzeit war für mich damals kein Thema, es war wohl eins der letzten neuen AWOL Transcontinental Edition, das ich da erwischt habe. Nach ein paar Tagen konnte ich es dann abholen.


Ich glaube die wollten mich einfach nicht richtig bedienen, bin erst von einem Verkäufer "zwischengeschoben" worden und als ich von der Probefahrt wiederkam wurde ich dann von nem anderen "angepampt" wieso ich denn überhaupt vom Hof bin (eh?)… Ich hab dann nur noch kurz nach der Lieferzeit gefragt und bin dann ziemlich schnell wieder geflüchtet. Der Laden hat nicht wirklich n guten Eindruck hinterlassen…


----------



## HannsJakobRoehl (22. September 2015)

Hallo Harald, wie hast du denn deine Supernova vorne am Gepäckträger angebracht? Das steht mir nämlich als nächstes an. Dank dir und ein tolles Rad fährst du.


----------



## ew742 (22. September 2015)

HannsJakobRoehl schrieb:


> Hallo Harald, wie hast du denn deine Supernova vorne am Gepäckträger angebracht? Das steht mir nämlich als nächstes an. Dank dir und ein tolles Rad fährst du.



Ich habe in meinen Träger einfach ein Loch gebohrt und einen Halter angeschraubt. Habe den Träger samt Halterung nicht mehr im Einsatz, weil ich auf eine Art "Pizza-Rack" umgebaut habe. Mal sehen, an welchem Rad ich den Lowrider wieder einsetze...

Gruß
EW742


----------



## harald_legner (22. September 2015)

HannsJakobRoehl schrieb:


> Hallo Harald, wie hast du denn deine Supernova vorne am Gepäckträger angebracht? Das steht mir nämlich als nächstes an. Dank dir und ein tolles Rad fährst du.



Das ist eine Sonderanfertigung von tubus für das AWOL. Ich musste da zum Glück nicht Tätig werden, mein handwerkliches Geschick langt dafür nicht. Hier irgendwo im Thread gibt's aber Bilder von jemandem, der sich das nachgebaut hat. 
Danke, ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (22. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch die "Hauptposition"


 Überall sonst stimmt das ja. Aber im Grunde möchte ich eigentlich mit jedem Rennlenker in den Drops lange fahren können ...



psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Schickes Bike, wusste gar nicht, dass das Transcontinental auch den "besseren" Rahmen hat. Wie machen sich die Taschen? Die find ich auch sehr schick …


So lange der Rahmen aus Stahl ist, ist mir fast egal, welcher Stahl es ist. ;-) Und "schwer" ist das AWOL mit seiner fast vollständigen Ausstattung auch so. 
Zu den Taschen habe ich ein zwiespältiges Verhältnis. Ja, sie sehen gut aus und sind, wie man es von Ortliebs (aussen ist zwar ein Specialized-Logo, aber der Hersteller ist Ortlieb) erwarten kann, wasserdicht und strapazierbar. Die recht neue Befestigung QL3 funktioniert soweit, ist jetzt aber auch kein Quantensprung. Im Alltagsgebrauch sind die umlaufenden Reissverschlüsse nicht so praktisch wie eine Tasche mit Rollverschluß, aber gut, das AWOL ist für die Langstrecke konzipiert, nicht für den Arbeitsweg ...
Und die Taschen sind richtig, richtig teuer. Bei TC gehören sie zur Ausstattung. Hätte ich mir selber welche zulegen müssen, wären es eher klassische Backroller geworden. (Wenn ich nicht dem Vorbild von Erik und Recep gefolgt wäre. Auch gut denkbar ...)



psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Der Laden hat nicht wirklich n guten Eindruck hinterlassen…


Viel kann ich dazu nicht sagen, ich hab's denen aber auch sehr einfach gemacht. Rein, draufgesetzt, kurz IM Laden rumgekurvt, gegrinst, gekauft. Abgeholt und seitdem habe ich nur noch manchmal von aussen reingeschaut. Einmal muss ich aber noch hin, den The Plug reklamieren. Der hat vor einiger Zeit seinen Dienst komplett eingestellt. Verkabelung sieht gut aus, ich hoffe, dass es mit dem Tausch des "Deckels" getan sein wird.


----------



## psycho_dmr (22. September 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> So lange der Rahmen aus Stahl ist, ist mir fast egal, welcher Stahl es ist. ;-) Und "schwer" ist das AWOL mit seiner fast vollständigen Ausstattung auch so.
> Zu den Taschen habe ich ein zwiespältiges Verhältnis. Ja, sie sehen gut aus und sind, wie man es von Ortliebs (aussen ist zwar ein Specialized-Logo, aber der Hersteller ist Ortlieb) erwarten kann, wasserdicht und strapazierbar. Die recht neue Befestigung QL3 funktioniert soweit, ist jetzt aber auch kein Quantensprung. Im Alltagsgebrauch sind die umlaufenden Reissverschlüsse nicht so praktisch wie eine Tasche mit Rollverschluß, aber gut, das AWOL ist für die Langstrecke konzipiert, nicht für den Arbeitsweg ...
> Und die Taschen sind richtig, richtig teuer. Bei TC gehören sie zur Ausstattung. Hätte ich mir selber welche zulegen müssen, wären es eher klassische Backroller geworden. (Wenn ich nicht dem Vorbild von Erik und Recep gefolgt wäre. Auch gut denkbar ...)


Rahmen: ich meinte auch eher die abnehmbaren ausfallenden und damit die Möglichkeit zum Carbon Drive
Taschen: ja, der Preis ist absurd. Die Taschen von E&R hab ich im netz leider so nicht finden können, hast du da Details zu?
Wenn du sie loswerden willst - sag an


----------



## harald_legner (22. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Rahmen: ich meinte auch eher die abnehmbaren ausfallenden und damit die Möglichkeit zum Carbon Drive
> Taschen: ja, der Preis ist absurd. Die Taschen von E&R hab ich im netz leider so nicht finden können, hast du da Details zu?
> Wenn du sie loswerden willst - sag an


Ach so, ich dachte, du meintest die (wohl auch leichtere) Stahlsorte beim TC. Ja, dass mein Rad einen Riemen hat, war mir auch wichtig. Ich habe mir das AWOL nur deshalb zugelegt, weil mir der Vorgänger ( http://www.simpel-ch.de/velos/randonneur/11.html ) geklaut wurde. Riemen + Alfine kannte ich von dem Rad, das wollte ich wieder haben. 
Die Taschen behalte ich, tut mir leid. Sooo schlecht sind sie ja nicht.   Erik und Recep sind ja mit eben diesen Taschen unterwegs gewesen, die ich jetzt auch habe.


----------



## psycho_dmr (22. September 2015)

Hm, E&R hatten doch eher so seesack-ähnliche taschen oder? die sahen jedenfalls höher und schmaler aus.

@rahmen: riemen ist für mich irgendwie teil eines wirklich guten/teuren bikes. Mein Plan ist, sollte mir das AWOL gefallen, in ein paar jahren das zum stadtrad zu degradieren und n norwid skagerrak randonneur mit rohloff, riemen und allem drum und dran zu kaufen - sagte ich plan? eher wunschdenken…


----------



## harald_legner (23. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Hm, E&R hatten doch eher so seesack-ähnliche taschen oder? die sahen jedenfalls höher und schmaler aus.
> 
> @rahmen: riemen ist für mich irgendwie teil eines wirklich guten/teuren bikes. Mein Plan ist, sollte mir das AWOL gefallen, in ein paar jahren das zum stadtrad zu degradieren und n norwid skagerrak randonneur mit rohloff, riemen und allem drum und dran zu kaufen - sagte ich plan? eher wunschdenken…


Nein, die beiden waren exakt mit diesen Taschen unterwegs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zusätzlich hatten beide noch eine Lenkertasche an den Auflieger gehängt.

Riemen+Nabenschaltung ist im Stadtalltag perfekt! Sauber, keine Pflegeaufwand, schalten im Stillstand. Ich will nichts anderes. 
'Traumrad' wird mal eine 650b-Randonneuse aus Titan. Vielleicht mit Riemen und Pinion?!


----------



## PrinzPersiko (23. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,
in ein paar Tagen bin ich auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eine 2016er AWOLs.
Der Thread hier hat mir sehr bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen. Vielen Dank an die ganzen Experten hier!
Hab auch ein paar Fragen:

1. Was sind die besten bzw schönsten Alternativen zu den original Schutzblechen (sind bei meinem AWOL ab Werk nicht dabei und auch nicht nachbestellbar, oder??), die man auch mit den 700x45mm Fatboys fahren kann? 
Die Velo Orange passen nicht auf die Fatboys, die SKS lassen sich nur mit Distanzhülsen montieren und Curana C-Lite klappern / schützen nicht gut bei Regen
Richtig?

2. Stichwort Reifen: für den kommenden Winter will ich mir noch ein Paar Schlappen mit Profil für Schnee usw besorgen. Der Optik wegen, sollen es aufjedenfall auch welche mit braunem Rand werden (skinwall?).
Habt ihr einen Tipp?


----------



## schuetzt (23. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ist wirklich ein super Thread hier mit lauter interessanten Sachen und Ideen, das eigene Awol für den persönlichen Bedarf aufzubauen.
Ich bin nun auch auf den Geschmack gekommen und haben mir das Rahmenset (M) bestellt. Ich denke und weiß vom Rennradfahren, dass die Länge des Oberrohrs definitiv passen wird. Meine Sorge ist derzeit die Sattelhöhe. Habe Sorge, eine extreme Überhöhung einzugehen. Daher wollte ich mal hier im Forum fragen, ob Leute mit einem M-Rahmen und einer etwa gleichen körperlichen Statur, wie ich (Größe: 178cm / SL: 82 / Torso: 65 / Arme: 59,5) eventuell mal ihre Erfahrungen teilen könnten.

Des Weiteren suche ich nun schon wie blöd den Specialized Pizza-Rack... Gibt es den irgendwo einzeln zu kaufen?

Viele Grüße,
Tom


----------



## madone (23. September 2015)

ew742 schrieb:


> Da war ja noch die Frage zu dem Lader offen.... Nach knapp 150 Kilometern mit dem Lader fasse ich das mal zusammen:
> Anhang anzeigen 421405
> 
> Der Lader hat keinen Puffer und liefert ab etwa 15 km/h konstante Leistung ab, darunter ist die Anzeige auf Null gefallen. Die Leistung liegt durchschnittlich bei 470-490 mA, bzw. etwa 2,5 Watt. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wird nicht mehr Leistung abgegeben. Ich habe zum direkten Vergleich nur eine Busch&Müller-Lampe mit USB-Ausgang, die liefert weniger Leistung ab (ca. 430 mA), dafür werden Abschnitte mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit durch einen kleinen Pufferakku ausgeglichen. Typischerweise werden irgendwelche Smartphones oder Garmin-Edge-Geräte in solchen Situationen versorgt, da sorgen dann solche "Ladungswechsel" ja immer für irgendwelche Systemmeldungen....
> ...


So in der Art hab ich mir das schon gedacht...werde mich mal nach einem Lader mit Akku umsehen. Danke für die Information!


----------



## Testdriver (23. September 2015)

schuetzt schrieb:


> Meine Sorge ist derzeit die Sattelhöhe. Habe Sorge, eine extreme Überhöhung einzugehen. Daher wollte ich mal hier im Forum fragen, ob Leute mit einem M-Rahmen und einer etwa gleichen körperlichen Statur, wie ich (Größe: 178cm / SL: 82 / Torso: 65 / Arme: 59,5) eventuell mal ihre Erfahrungen teilen könnten.


Ich denke da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Meine Sattelüberhöhung bei Größe M, 177 cm, SL 83 cm:




Zum Pizza Rack:  
Laut meinen Händler ist das in Deutschland aktuell nicht zu bekommen. 
Ich denk schon über Alternativen nach. Das Soma Deluxe Porteur würde mir gefallen, aber in Schwarz nicht so einfach zu bekommen. Kennt jemand noch andere?


----------



## schuetzt (23. September 2015)

Top!! Danke dir @Testdriver!!! Großartige Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (23. September 2015)

Könnt ihr mir einmal erklären, warum ihr euch an so ein schönes, schlichtes und sportliches Rad vorne alle diese Pizza Racks dran schrauben wollt?

Ich stehe ja auch auf das italienische Rundstück aber optisch sind die doch schon sehr breit im vergleich zu den filigranen Aufbauten, oder?


----------



## peterbe (23. September 2015)

Pizzarack ist son Hipsterding. Haben hier im Szenestadtteil alle am Hollandrad (ich auch). Ist allerdings irre praktisch, da kann man eine Holzkiste draufspannen und die Markteinkäufe nach Hause bringen.


----------



## schuetzt (23. September 2015)

Würde es nicht unbedingt als Hipster-Ding betiteln. Vielmehr ist es einfach nur praktisch und ich persönlich finde, dass der Awol-Rahmen gerade durch diese Art des Frontgepäckträgers nochmal an Charme gewinnt.


----------



## roundround (23. September 2015)

Nicht Optisch  Hipster hin oder her.

Was packt man da drauf? Ich dachte immer, das wäre ein leichtes Reiserad.


----------



## mfux (23. September 2015)

Zelt, Schlafsack, usw


----------



## hellmono (23. September 2015)

Die Auflagefläche erweitert den Nutzen, meiner Meinung nach, erheblich vs. z.B. einem Tubus Tara.
Alltag: Mit dem Gepäcknetz nimmt man auch mal kleinere Einkäufe, ein Sixpack, whatever mit, ohne ständig Taschen am Rad zu haben.
Auf Tour: Schlafsack, Zelt, etc. die sonst z.B. an den Lenker kommen, können draufgepackt werden.

Ich persönlich mag auch die Optik lieber, als mein derzeitiges Rack (Tubus Tara).


----------



## psycho_dmr (23. September 2015)

das teil is einfach enorm praktisch… sei es nun der rucksack, die kartoffeln vom markt, ne ikeatüte mit äpfeln oder n karton von der post.. kurz draufgeschnallt und fertig


----------



## c3pflo (24. September 2015)

Hey liebe AWOL-Freunde,
ein schneller Schnappschuss aus dem Urlaub. Vollbeladen am Meer nach 600km ViaRhona. Das AWOL hat echt alles klaglos mitgemacht, auch die ganzen (Standard-)Komponenten inkl. Shimano Sora. Nichts besonderes, aber funktioniert ohne Mucken. Besonders begeistert haben mich übrigens die Schwalbe Marathon Mondial, nicht ein Platten an zwei Rädern, trotz fiesestem Schotter und einigen Glasscherben unterwegs.
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## psycho_dmr (25. September 2015)

Ich hadere immernoch mit meinem Lenker: Hat jemand von euch den Standardlenker mal Nackt gesehen? Sind da Markierungen dran, wo die STIs hingehören? Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass meine zu weit oben montiert sind… 

Wenn ich die STIs waagerecht einstelle, ists das Lenkerende auch, wenn ich das Lenkerende wie auf den Promobildern einstelle, sind die STIs zu hoch (was ich unangenehm finde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (25. September 2015)

Gibt es da richtig und falsch? Wenn sie für dich nicht passen, kannst du sie doch versetzen, oder?


----------



## harald_legner (25. September 2015)

Markierungen? Da habe ich nicht drauf geachtet. Aber selbst wenn da welche sind: Stelle dir Lenker und STI so ein, dass du dich wohlfühlst. Alles andere ist egal.


----------



## psycho_dmr (25. September 2015)

jein, es sieht halt nicht so aus wie auf den Promobildern 
Ich werd sie wohl auch versetzen


----------



## ew742 (28. September 2015)

Wenn ich den Faden hier so lese und die ganzen Aufbauten sehe, dann hätte ich schon Lust auf ein AWOL-Treiber-Treffen irgendwann in 2016. Einfach, um die anderen Räder und Erfahrungen zu sehen/zu hören....

Wie seht Ihr das?

Gruß
EW742


----------



## nonamenic (28. September 2015)

ew742 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Faden hier so lese und die ganzen Aufbauten sehe, dann hätte ich schon Lust auf ein AWOL-Treiber-Treffen irgendwann in 2016. Einfach, um die anderen Räder und Erfahrungen zu sehen/zu hören....
> 
> Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> ...


wenn es irgendwie zeitlich, örtlich klappt wäre ich dabei. Auch gerne mit "artgerechter Anreise" auf dem Rad. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## c3pflo (29. September 2015)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass das vordere Schutzblech (der mitgelieferten AWOL-Bleche) ziemlich viel Lärm macht? Es klappert bei mir immer oben gegen die Gabel, wenn ich irgendwo drüber rolle. Nicht so geil, wüsste aber auch nicht, wie man das unterbinden sollte, außer mit einem Stück Gummi zwischen Schutzblech und Gabelbrücke. Oder ist es irgendwie falsch montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho_dmr (29. September 2015)

bei mir is da n spacer drin, geräusche hab ich da keine. dafür klappern die kabel gegens rack…


----------



## psycho_dmr (29. September 2015)

Weiß jemand mit welchen Lenkertaschen E&R unterwegs waren oder hat ähnliche parat? Ich fand bisher nur die "klassischen" (viereckigen) oder so "spacig" aussehende… ich will einfach was schwarzes unscheinbares…


----------



## c3pflo (29. September 2015)

Ich hätte eine schwarze, sehr unscheinbare, günstige und auch noch wasserdichte RCP WCP 100 abzugeben. Für einen zweiwöchigen Urlaub benutzt und ich brauche Sie nicht mehr. Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## harald_legner (29. September 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mit welchen Lenkertaschen E&R unterwegs waren oder hat ähnliche parat? Ich fand bisher nur die "klassischen" (viereckigen) oder so "spacig" aussehende… ich will einfach was schwarzes unscheinbares…



Es scheint mir keine ausgewiesene Fahrradtasche zu sein, die die beiden da an den Auflieger gehängt haben.
http://road.cc/sites/default/files/...display/images/Specialized AWOL/AWOL Erik.jpg
Es sieht mir eher danach aus, als hätten sie eine Tasche an ihre Bedürfnisse angepasst. 

Schwarz und unscheinbar passt doch ganz gut auf diese Lenkertasche: http://www.bigxtop.com/products/rando-bar-bag Ich habe sie. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, nur das Schliessen des Verschlußes nervt mich manchmal, weil man da je nach Füllgrad der Tasche nicht so richtig gut rankommt.


----------



## psycho_dmr (30. September 2015)

Zumindest auf Erik scheint das zuzutreffen, Recep hatte allerdings schon eine "richtige" Lenkertasche (irgendwas ziemlich unscheinbares schwarzes mit "rundem" Klappdeckel)

Die Rando hat wieder ein Kartenfach (brauche und will ich nicht) und sieht auch wieder so Kacke aus…  Außerdem hätte ich gerne was, wo ich auch während der fahrt reingreifen kann. Diese ganzen Klappdeckel gehen ja immer zum Fahrer auf. Irgendwie hatte ich wohl die Taschen der beiden falsch im Kopf…

@Flo: Deine finde ich nicht im Netz, unter dem Namen (ohne C) gibts nur Packtaschen?


----------



## madone (30. September 2015)

Hab ne Mainstream die ist eigentlich prima und hat das was du suchst


----------



## c3pflo (1. Oktober 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/Red-Cycling-Products-WP100-Lenkertasche/dp/B008CD80OU


----------



## pefro (1. Oktober 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Die Rando hat wieder ein *Kartenfach (brauche und will ich nicht)* und sieht auch wieder so Kacke aus…  Außerdem hätte ich gerne was, wo ich auch* während der fahrt reingreifen* kann. Diese ganzen Klappdeckel gehen ja immer zum Fahrer auf. Irgendwie hatte ich wohl die Taschen der beiden falsch im Kopf…



Ortlieb Ultimate. Wenn Du ne gute Lenkertasche willst. Wenn Du nen Hipster Award gewinnen willst, musst Du weiter suchen...


----------



## psycho_dmr (2. Oktober 2015)

Die Ultimate geht nicht, da ich einen Tria-Aufsatz montieren will. Beim nochmal lesen ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen, dass das oben sehr unglücklich formuliert war.
Ich brauche also eine Tasche, die trotz Tria-Aufsatz auch mal während der fahrt zu öffnen ist (Handyakkukabel oder Riegel rausholen) und "unauffällig" aussieht (das hat nicht viel mit Hipster zu tun - ich hab nur kein Bock als fahrende Werbetafel unterwegs zu sein…)


Zustzlich gabs bei mir ein paar neue Teile \o/:
- Tria Aufsatz
- Thudbuster ST
- Klickies + Schuhe
- Tara
- Flaschenhalter + Flaschen
- Klickfix Duratex Phonebag (die "hohe")

Dank komplettem DHL-Chaos ist leider noch nicht alles da :/ Sobald alles Montiert ist gibts n Bild


----------



## pefro (2. Oktober 2015)

Okeee, dass ist ja mal keine unwichtige Information... 

Lenkertasche mit Tria Aufsatz - keine Ahnung obs da was gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (2. Oktober 2015)

Das neue Beyond von Bombtrack. Kein Awol aber vom Einsatzzweck teils vergleichbar. Bildquelle: bombtrack.com


----------



## psycho_dmr (2. Oktober 2015)

Jau, das Bombtrack und auch das Fargo sind sehr ähnlich. Welches der drei man sich kauft ist vermutlich ziemlich egal, das AWOL ist etwas mehr "Tour", das Fargo etwas mehr "MTB" und das Bombtrack ist irgendwo zwischen AWOL und Fargo (würd ich sagen). 

Leider konnte zumindest ich weder Bombtrack noch Fargo in Hamburg finden… das AWOL war ja auch nur bei S selbst zu finden – und ohne Probefahrt kauft man (IMHO) nunmal kein Bike.

---

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Spyre? Meine rubbelt und gnabbelt sich da vorne was zurecht, aber bspw reifen blockieren ist nicht drin… Reichen die 160er dafür einfach nicht oder fährt sich das noch weiter ein? Bin jetzt zwar erst vllt 100km gefahren, aber egtl. sollte das doch langsam mal besser werden… (Bremswirkung ist besser geworden, rubbeln eher schlimmer).


----------



## pefro (2. Oktober 2015)

Das Bombtrack gefällt mir gut, schön finde ich auch die Steckachse an der Front. Das haben die wenigsten.

Apropos: Ich weiss nicht ob das neue VeloOrange Piolet schon gepostet wurde? Geht ebenfalls in die richtige Richtung und gefällt mir eigentlich auch gut, wenn da nur nicht dieses super kurze Steuerrohr wäre...


----------



## harald_legner (3. Oktober 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Ich brauche also eine Tasche, die trotz Tria-Aufsatz auch mal während der fahrt zu öffnen ist (Handyakkukabel oder Riegel rausholen) und "unauffällig" aussieht (das hat nicht viel mit Hipster zu tun - ich hab nur kein Bock als fahrende Werbetafel unterwegs zu sein…)


Soll es denn unbedingt eine "große" Lenkertasche werden? Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auch mit einer Oberrohrtasche ausgestattet, in der ich Riegel, Powerbank, Geld und Schlüssel unterbekomme. Solche Taschen gibt es von diversen Herstellern, ich nutze die von Apidura. 
http://bikepackersmagazine.com/top-tube-bag-throwdown-part-2/


----------



## psycho_dmr (3. Oktober 2015)

Aufm Oberrohr sitzt ja schon die Handytasche, da ist neben nem Akkupack nicht mehr viel Platz drin.

Wobei ich heute leider feststellen musste, dass mit etwas Gepäck (5-8kg? war nicht viel) und Tria-Aufsatz die Fuhre schon arg eiert… ggf. fliegt der Aufsatz daher doch wieder. Ich habe sowieso mehr und mehr den Verdacht, dass der "günstige" Rahmen doch deutlich weicher ist, als die Expert-Version :/

Ich werd das so erstmal noch ein paar Kilometer testen und dann mal weitersehen - das Thema Lenkertasche ist erstmal vertagt.


----------



## harald_legner (3. Oktober 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Aufm Oberrohr sitzt ja schon die Handytasche, da ist neben nem Akkupack nicht mehr viel Platz drin.



Ich hatte nach "Klickfix Duratex Phonebag" gegooglet und fand Bilder, die auf eine Montage auf dem Vorbau hindeuteten. Deshalb nach ich an, das Oberrohr wäre noch frei.



psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Wobei ich heute leider feststellen musste, dass mit etwas Gepäck (5-8kg? war nicht viel) und Tria-Aufsatz die Fuhre schon arg eiert… ggf. fliegt der Aufsatz daher doch wieder. Ich habe sowieso mehr und mehr den Verdacht, dass der "günstige" Rahmen doch deutlich weicher ist, als die Expert-Version :/



Am Rahmenmaterial liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht, meiner ist auch eher unruhig. Was ich aufs enorm lange Steuerrohr zurückführe.


----------



## psycho_dmr (3. Oktober 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach "Klickfix Duratex Phonebag" gegooglet und fand Bilder, die auf eine Montage auf dem Vorbau hindeuteten. Deshalb nach ich an, das Oberrohr wäre noch frei.


Vielleicht mach ichs am Ende auch doch so. Man merkt vielleicht, dass ich da viel mit Versuch und Irrtum mache gerade 



> Am Rahmenmaterial liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht, meiner ist auch eher unruhig. Was ich aufs enorm lange Steuerrohr zurückführe


 Hrmpf, ok - langes Oberrohr wäre ne Möglichkeit, ja.


----------



## c-racer (4. Oktober 2015)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Spyre? Meine rubbelt und gnabbelt sich da vorne was zurecht, aber bspw reifen blockieren ist nicht drin… Reichen die 160er dafür einfach nicht oder fährt sich das noch weiter ein? Bin jetzt zwar erst vllt 100km gefahren, aber egtl. sollte das doch langsam mal besser werden… (Bremswirkung ist besser geworden, rubbeln eher schlimmer).



Ich fahre auch die Spyre mit 160er Scheibe, nicht am AWOL aber egal. Rubbeln hatte ich auch ne Zeitlang: Lag daran, dass die Beläge im Bremskörper spiel hatten und vibriert haben. Also Beläge raus, Kanten etwas rundschleifen, wieder rein und sorgfältig festschrauben, dann sollte das erledigt sein.


----------



## pizpalue (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung in Bezug auf die maximale Reifenbreite beim normalen Tubus Tara? Fahre am AWOL einen 29x1.95, der auf der Felge 53 mm breit (und auch hoch) baut. Ich vermute, das ist zu breit für den Standardträger und ich müsste die Big Apple Version nehmen. Zu der habe ich irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass die optisch nicht so der Hit sein soll. Dies kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich erklären. Der Big Apple Träger müsste ja eigentlich die gleiche Bauweise haben und nur im Bereich um den Reifen (wo dann auch die Lampe moniert würde) etwas breiter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j67 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe  mir vor kurzem auch einen AWOL Rahmen angeschafft, und möchte diesn mit einer 11 Gang Alfine Nabe aufbauen.
Ich hab echt Probleme eine passende Kurbel zu finden. Es gibt wohl die Möglichkeit die Alfine mit einer Kettenlinie von ca. 42 mm und 47.5 mm zu fahren.

Ich würd lieber die zweite Variante nehmen, dann ist das Kettenblatt der Kurbel nicht so nah am Rahmen.
Ich hab echt viel im Netz gesurft und weiß aber nie sicher ob ich eine Kurbel nehmen kann. Meist wird die Kettenlinie nicht oder gar falsch angegeben. Wo kriege ich diese Infos her?
Die Alfine Kurbel würde wohl passen aber die mag ich nicht so, kann ich die Shimano Zee nehmen?
Habt Ihr einen Vorschlag, könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
die Kettenlinie der 3fach Mtb-Kurbeln liegt am mittleren Blatt bei 50mm. Bei den optisch identischen mit weniger Blättern und Bash genauso (zB die Zee).
Die Road-Kurbeln haben bei 2fach am äußeren Blatt ca. 45mm.
Mit Fitschenringen aus dem Baumarkt kannst du die Kettenlinie um 2mm anpassen, indem du sie zwischen Spider und Blatt packst.
Du kämest also auf 47 oder 48mm. So genau nimmt es die Alfine übrigens nicht.


----------



## psycho_dmr (6. Oktober 2015)

@pizpalue schaumal auf der tubus seite bei den skizzen, der big apple baut generell etwas breiter (bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob der ohne spacer auf die AWOL-Gabel passt). Lt den Skizzen sind es auch 50mm max beim normalen Tara.


----------



## mfux (7. Oktober 2015)

Heute wieder 3,5std im Regen verbracht...
Ich bin begeistert vom AWOL






Und perfekt auch für die City


----------



## j67 (9. Oktober 2015)

Danke noch mal für die Unterstützung, ich habe da noch mal eine Kurbelfrage. 

Ich würde gerne eine SRAM Rival 1 Kurbel an meinem AWOL Rahmen verbauen, weiß einer von Euch was für einen Q-Faktor diese hat bzw. hat einer von Euch diese schon verbaut?

Muss vor dem Einbau des Lagers noch das Lagergehäuse plan gefräst werden muss, oder kann man das Lager so einbauen?

Gibt es Gründe warum man lieber eine Übersetzung von  42 / 23 Kettenblatt/Ritzel fahren soll anstatt 38 / 22 Kettenblatt / Ritzel?

Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## madone (11. Oktober 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Erfahrung in Bezug auf die maximale Reifenbreite beim normalen Tubus Tara? Fahre am AWOL einen 29x1.95, der auf der Felge 53 mm breit (und auch hoch) baut. Ich vermute, das ist zu breit für den Standardträger und ich müsste die Big Apple Version nehmen. Zu der habe ich irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass die optisch nicht so der Hit sein soll. Dies kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich erklären. Der Big Apple Träger müsste ja eigentlich die gleiche Bauweise haben und nur im Bereich um den Reifen (wo dann auch die Lampe moniert würde) etwas breiter sein.


Hab am inbred den Tara dran. Felgen sind Pacenti mit innenweite 29 mm und Supermoto 2.35 als Reifen. Da sind immer noch jeweils 5mm Platz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (11. Oktober 2015)

Danke. Das müsste dann ja wirklich passen.


----------



## mfux (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich nochmal. Hätte da ne Frage zwecks Taschen und Inhalt. Wie organisiert ihr das packen? Im Moment stopfe ich halt alles, was mit soll einfach in die Fronttaschen. Das passt mir aber nicht so recht. Klamotten, Werkzeug, usw nochmal extra in Tüten verpackt, scheint mir auch nicht so ideal....


----------



## psycho_dmr (11. Oktober 2015)

Halt so, das beide etwa gleich schwer sind… Werkzeug (bzw Kleinkram) ist in einer kleinen Tüte und sonst einfach alles rein… 


Ich hab auch noch was: Mein Tara ist jetzt montiert und einmal war an den oberen Ösen schon ordentlich Spannung drauf - der Tara ist zwar breiter, als die Gabel, aber nicht so breit, dass die Spacer passen - und irgendwie sitzt der auch schief, also der Reifen ist vorne im Bogen nicht ganz mittig… Ist das Rad einfach so Krumm oder kann ich da irgendwo noch dran rumschieben/drehen? Wie sind eure Taras montiert?


----------



## madone (11. Oktober 2015)

Meiner ist auch nicht ganz mittig...einstellen lässt sich da nichts.


----------



## psycho_dmr (11. Oktober 2015)

Hm ok, mir war ja schon beim Pizza-Rack aufgefallen, dass das auf der einen Seite an die Gabel drückte, die eine Öse scheint auch nicht ganz mittig eingelötet zu sein… Qualitätsarbeit halt


----------



## Rommos (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke, das ist oft ein Zusammenspiel von leichten Abweichungen (Position der Ösen an der Gabel, Bohrungen im Tara, usw.) . 
Und durch die Länge vom Befestigungspunkt bis zum vorderen Bogen wirkt es sich dramatischer aus, gerade weil man mit dem Laufrad/Reifen einen schönen optischen Anhaltspunkt hat.
Und wenn das Laufrad auch noch etwas aussermittig ist oder vielleicht schief in der Gabel sitzt...


----------



## psycho_dmr (11. Oktober 2015)

Das ist rein inhaltlich zwar richtig, würde ich aber nicht gelten lassen. Wir sind heutzutage durchaus in der Lage (auch in China) solche Rahmen wirklich exakt gerade zu schweissen. Daher auch mein "Qualitätsarbeit"-Hinweis.

Und es ist auch tatsächlich bei meinem AWOL so, dass das Hinterrad nicht ganz gerade drin sitzt. Da geht es zwar nur um wenige Millimeter - trotzdem ist es IMHO schlicht schlamperei.


----------



## ew742 (12. Oktober 2015)

Das Foto zeigt den NICHT VERBOGENEN Tubus Tara am Genesis 29er. Schiefe Bohrungen gibt es hier zu Hauf, das ist leider kein Privileg vom AWOL. Da sind selbst die drei Bohrungen/Gewinde für die Salsa Anything-Cages nicht in einer Linie und nur zwei Bohrungen nutzbar. Und die Flaschenhalter stehen auch alle schief... Immerhin fährt das Rad geradeaus

Gruß
EW742


----------



## .floe. (12. Oktober 2015)

Haha...also ist mein krummer Tubus Duo keine Ausnahme. Den musste ich auch erstmal zurechtbiegen, damit das einigermaßen symetrisch aussah. Ist eigentlich echt ne Frechheit. Aktuell bekommt der Duo neues Pulver. Mal sehen, ob der einigermaßen gerade wieder hier ankommt.


----------



## psycho_dmr (12. Oktober 2015)

Uh, so krass isses bei mir zum Glück nicht. 

Dazu übrigens als positives Gegenbeispiel mal meine beiden (verkauften *schnief*) Cube Reactions (Alu XT und GTC SL): Beide waren ±1mm exakt gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (13. Oktober 2015)

Tubus finde ich ohnehin so eine Sache...

Für die Preise, die die aufrufen, ist die Qualität mittlerweile ziemlich mau. Bei meinem Logo ist die Lackierung schon beim festschrauben abgeplatzt. Meine bessere Hälfte hat einen xtreme von Rose (ebenfalls 40kg). Der kostet nichtmal die Hälfte und macht nen wesentlich besseren Eindruck. Würde ich nächstes mal auch nehmen.


----------



## AuuusBerlin (14. Oktober 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> ...Da mein Awol Comp Rahmenset defekt geliefert wurde (Schrauben für Gepäckträger waren zu lang -> Dellen in den Streben) ...


 
Ich habe jetzt am gelieferten 2016er Expert Rahmen das selbe Problem. Die Schrauben wurden zu weit reingedreht, bzw sind zu lang. Auf beiden Seiten ist jetzt eine kleine Delle.
Austauschrahmen würde erst wieder Ende Februar verfügbar sein und ich müsste somit endlos lang warten. Oder ich nehme einen Zahlungsausgleichsvorschlag von Specialized an (der sich ordentlich anhört)
Da der Rahmen eh entlackt wird und eine neue Farbe bekommt, ist doch so etwas bei einem Stahlrohr eigentlich kein Problem oder? Wenn man da mit Bedacht ran geht?


----------



## Schmu (14. Oktober 2015)

Also ich würde es nicht machen mit der zahlungsdifferenz. Das Material ist wirklich sehr dünn (0,9 bis 0,6mm). 
Habe meinen defekten Rahmen aufgebaut (ohne Gepäckträger) und dann n halbes jahr später gegen den Austauschrahmen getauscht. 
Mein Händler hatte übrigens zuerst auch versucht Kohle bei Specialized rauszuschlagen, was sie aber damals abgelehnt hatten da es ihrer Meinung nach zu riskant sei mit dem Rahmenset zu fahren (wie schnell die ihre Meinung ändern können!?


----------



## Tangi (16. Oktober 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Optisch ein großer Rückschritt. Aber das war beim ersten Aufsitzen vergessen. Trigger machen so viel mehr Spaß in der Stadt als STIs. Die BR-m785 sind sooo viel geiler als die bb7. Ka wer auf die Idee kommt, mechanische Bremsen könnten da auch nur im Ansatz mithalten. Allein das Anlegen der Belege, der Druckpunkt am Hebel. Geil!!!!!111elf
> Vor allem kommt es der Geo entgegen mit dem Hintergrund, dass mir trotz 1,91 und 90cm Schrittlänge der XL Rahmen einfach n Tick zu groß ist. 600er Oberrohr statt 625er wäre das richtige gewesen.


sag mal, wo hast du denn die hübschen Schutzbleche her? Sind das Gilles Berthoud?


----------



## DonUschi (16. Oktober 2015)

Tangi schrieb:


> sag mal, wo hast du denn die hübschen Schutzbleche her? Sind das Gilles Berthoud?



Das sind Velo Orange Hammered
http://store.velo-orange.com/index....45mm-hammered-polished-fenders-700c-1499.html

Bestellt über:
http://www.dailybreadcycles.net/


----------



## DonUschi (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich suche aktuell eine neue vordere Akku Funzel.

Die Philipps ist geil aber ich bekomme sie einfach nicht fest an dem Lenker. An der Dropbar hats gefunzt. Am schmalen Teil oder am Übergang natürlich erst recht nicht.

Diesmal gedenke ich einschnitte in der Leistung hin zu nehmen. Dafür weniger Gewicht, bessere Befestigung, hübsch. Fällt euch was ein? Schwarz muss das Ding natürlich sein!


----------



## pizpalue (16. Oktober 2015)

Mal etwas ganz anderes in Sachen Front Rack am Awol. Zu kaufen gibt's das nicht, aber dem geübten Schweißer ist ja fast alles möglich ... Quelle: Instagram


----------



## Rommos (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mal bei Trek angefragt wegen des Fronträgers des Trek 920






Hab die Ersatzteilnr. bekommen und beim Händler vor Ort bestellt (war, als das 920 auf den Markt kam).

Es hat etwas gedauert (lt. Händler die längste Zeit die er je auf eine Bestellung gewartet hat ), aber jetzt hab ich ihn bekommen.
Gekostet hat mich der Versuchsballon 31€ &10€ Versand.

Ich hab ja kein Awol, aber vielleicht ein Tipp 

Kann gerne auch den Abstand der Befestigungsösen abmessen.

Ciao
Roman


----------



## Schmu (16. Oktober 2015)

Der Preis ist heiß! 
Die Abstände zwischen Schutzblechöse und Lowrider Öse wäre wirklich interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (16. Oktober 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Der Preis ist heiß!
> Die Abstände zwischen Schutzblechöse und Lowrider Öse wäre wirklich interessant.


Sind ca. 15,7-16,1cm - die obere Öse ist ein leichtes Langloch


----------



## Malte3 (16. Oktober 2015)

Und noch ein Awol in Hamburg (quasi)!
Allerdings etwas anders als gewöhnliche Awols, falls man sie als gewöhnlich bezeichnen kann 
Ich habe während des Aufbaus sehr von diesem Thread profitieren können - Vielen Dank!
Ein paar Bilder folgen!

Specs:
-Rival Kurbel(36/46)/Schalter/Umwerfer
-X7 long cage
-Avid BB7 Road
-Mavic 650b Laufräder
-Schalbe Thunder Burt 2,1 
-11/36 Kasette
-Ritchey Comp Streem II
-Awol Size S

Und den Herren aus Hamburg mit dem Transcontinental, Critical Mass September? Fuhr er dort mit?

Und nun die Bilder


----------



## harald_legner (16. Oktober 2015)

Malte3 schrieb:


> Und den Herren aus Hamburg mit dem Transcontinental, Critical Mass September? Fuhr er dort mit?


Ja, der Herr mit dem Transcontinental fuhr im September mit.  https://instagram.com/p/8EIYIsm8AF/?taken-by=harald_legner


----------



## Schmu (17. Oktober 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sind ca. 15,7-16,1cm - die obere Öse ist ein leichtes Langloch



Danke für die Info.
Habe eben mal bei mir nachgemessen:
Leider ist der Lochabstand knapp 17cm (jeweils Loch Mitte)
Auf dem Foto sieht es nicht so aus, als könne man das Langloch noch weiter aufreiben, da nicht genug Material zu Verfügung steht.


----------



## Rommos (17. Oktober 2015)

Hab noch mal gemessen, also Mitte-Mitte sind 15,8 - und mit knapp 17 geht das nicht - sorry


----------



## Schmu (17. Oktober 2015)

Sehr sehr schade. Wäre echt n Schnapper gewesen für den Preis. 
Aber danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (17. Oktober 2015)

So, ist stelle das ma was zur Diskussion und verabschiede mich in den Herbsturlaub . Danach gibt es eine kleine Webseite. Bin gespannt auf Euer Feedback

Die Grafik wurde mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Openstreetmap erstellt.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## Sentilo (20. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand die Maße vom Pizza-Rack parat (nur von der Plattform)? Ich will einen möglichst passgenauen Korb draufschnallen, für Alltagszwecke – wenn der Träger mal endlich kommt.

Danke!


----------



## Rommos (20. Oktober 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Maße vom Pizza-Rack parat (nur von der Plattform)? Ich will einen möglichst passgenauen Korb draufschnallen, für Alltagszwecke – wenn der Träger mal endlich kommt.
> 
> Danke!


Hast du jetzt ein AWOL?


----------



## Sentilo (20. Oktober 2015)

Auch, ja. Dein Spotbrand hat mich inspiriert, für Italienzwecke. Und da brauch ich ein Körbchen für die Weinflaschen 

Die anderen Projekte müssen noch warten …


----------



## nonamenic (22. Oktober 2015)

mal wieder das Thema Schutzbleche: hatte im Sommer die Schwalbe Marathon Mondial als 50er (2.0) Reifen montiert. Dann den Sommer über ohne Schutzbleche gefahren. Jetzt wollte ich die 53er SKS Bluemels wieder montieren und siehe da: es ist zu knapp. Die kleinen Aufnahmen für die Streben streifen am Reifen.
Leider gibt es die 60er nur in 26 Zoll. Die 65er passen vermutlich nicht in die relativ schmale Gabel? Gibt es hier AWOL-Fahrer mit Schutzblech und Marathon-Reifen? Welche Alternativen gibt es denn noch?
Will im Winter auf jeden Fall mit Schutzblechen fahren. Nutze das AWOL als Autoersatz um jeden Tag ins Büro zu fahren. Daher muss die Optik im Herbst/Winter hinten anstehen.
Danke schon mal
Gruß Christoph


----------



## mfux (22. Oktober 2015)

Auf meinem Elite waren Specialized Trigger Sport verbaut. Klappt einwandfrei


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. Oktober 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen gibt es denn noch?


Procraft hat 60er für 29". Sehen aus wie Bluemels, nur mit anderer Befestigung. Seitlich lassen sich die Halterungen übrigens ohne Bruchgefahr auf den Kanal stecken und beliebig positionieren.


----------



## nonamenic (22. Oktober 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Procraft hat 60er für 29". Sehen aus wie Bluemels, nur mit anderer Befestigung. Seitlich lassen sich die Halterungen übrigens ohne Bruchgefahr auf den Kanal stecken und beliebig positionieren.


Danke. Sehen gut aus. Was meinst du mit "Kanal"?


----------



## pefro (22. Oktober 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> ...Gibt es hier AWOL-Fahrer mit Schutzblech und Marathon-Reifen? Welche Alternativen gibt es denn noch?



Jupp hier! Ich sag nur: Gilles Berthoud 60er, dann klappt das auch mit den 50er Marathon! 

Plastik Schutzbleche am Stahlrad? Niemals! Die armen Pandas...


----------



## hellmono (22. Oktober 2015)

Manko bei den Gilles Berthoud: Nicht in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (24. Oktober 2015)

2016er Awol Comp vor 1916er Bootshaus 





Hab die ersten 500 km runter und mag nimmer absteigen …


----------



## madone (24. Oktober 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> 2016er Awol Comp vor 1916er Bootshaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön ... kann ich verstehen, geht mir genauso


----------



## Sentilo (24. Oktober 2015)

Und noch der See zum Bootshaus. Da ist mein Awol gestrandet ...


----------



## nonamenic (26. Oktober 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> 2016er Awol Comp vor 1916er Bootshaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


einfach nur schlicht und wunderschön. Hast du das Lenkerband direkt auf den Lenker gewickelt oder ist da noch etwas weicheres darunter?


----------



## Sentilo (26. Oktober 2015)

Das ist das Brooks-Cambium-Lenkerband, hauchdünn und pur. Am Oberlenker sind Gel-Pads drunter. Zusammen mit Handschuhen geht es einigermaßen.


----------



## veiter42 (26. Oktober 2015)

ew742 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Faden hier so lese und die ganzen Aufbauten sehe, dann hätte ich schon Lust auf ein AWOL-Treiber-Treffen irgendwann in 2016. Einfach, um die anderen Räder und Erfahrungen zu sehen/zu hören....
> 
> Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> ...



Finde ich auch interessant. Allerdings muss dazu a) ein eigener Thread eröffnet werden und b) der geografische Mittelpunkt aller AWOL Besitzer ermittelt werden ;-)


----------



## ew742 (27. Oktober 2015)

veiter42 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch interessant. Allerdings muss dazu a) ein eigener Thread eröffnet werden und b) der geografische Mittelpunkt aller AWOL Besitzer ermittelt werden ;-)



Moin,

zu a) das wird es geben, auch eine kleine Webseite dazu ist in Arbeit
zu b) spannende Aufgabe  kenne zwei polnische AWOL-Fahrer, die gelten doch auch, oder

Aber konkreter wird es hier: awolunmeeting.wordpress.com, 10.09.2016 im Harz. Bin gespannt, wieviele AWOLs da auftauchen werden... Die Designer vom AWOL wissen inzwischen auch Bescheid.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## ew742 (27. Oktober 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> mal wieder das Thema Schutzbleche: hatte im Sommer die Schwalbe Marathon Mondial als 50er (2.0) Reifen montiert. Dann den Sommer über ohne Schutzbleche gefahren. Jetzt wollte ich die 53er SKS Bluemels wieder montieren und siehe da: es ist zu knapp. Die kleinen Aufnahmen für die Streben streifen am Reifen.
> Leider gibt es die 60er nur in 26 Zoll. Die 65er passen vermutlich nicht in die relativ schmale Gabel? Gibt es hier AWOL-Fahrer mit Schutzblech und Marathon-Reifen? Welche Alternativen gibt es denn noch?
> Will im Winter auf jeden Fall mit Schutzblechen fahren. Nutze das AWOL als Autoersatz um jeden Tag ins Büro zu fahren. Daher muss die Optik im Herbst/Winter hinten anstehen.
> Danke schon mal
> Gruß Christoph



hmmm... habe die Originale Bereifung (42er) und die originalen Schutzbleche. Da finde ich die Reifenfreiheit unter den Schutzblechen gerade so ausreichend, gerade wo jetzt ab und an mal Dreck "mitgezogen" wird. Und viel mehr Platz ist ja dann auch im Rahmen nicht mehr. 

Falls Du die AWOL-Bleche bestellen willst, deren Befestigung von den Streben am Blech ist ja etwas anders, als bei den Bluemels.
Ersatzteilnummer für die normalen AWOL-Schutzbleche: 98916-5025, lt. Service bei jedem Specialzed-Händler für ca. 50 Euro bestellbar.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## AuuusBerlin (27. Oktober 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Also ich würde es nicht machen mit der zahlungsdifferenz. Das Material ist wirklich sehr dünn (0,9 bis 0,6mm).
> Habe meinen defekten Rahmen aufgebaut (ohne Gepäckträger) und dann n halbes jahr später gegen den Austauschrahmen getauscht.
> Mein Händler hatte übrigens zuerst auch versucht Kohle bei Specialized rauszuschlagen, was sie aber damals abgelehnt hatten da es ihrer Meinung nach zu riskant sei mit dem Rahmenset zu fahren (wie schnell die ihre Meinung ändern können!?


Rahmen ist zurück gegangen, jetzt also wieder warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rake09 (27. Oktober 2015)

Bei den schönen Aufbauten hier wird man echt schwach...
Wie lange ist aktuell die Lieferzeit für den Awol Elite Rahmen?

Gruß


----------



## hellmono (27. Oktober 2015)

Sollte jemand noch ein AWOL zum guten Kurs suchen, es ist gerade eins im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/667039-specialized-awol-elite-gr-xl-reiserad-trekkingrad-2014


----------



## Sentilo (27. Oktober 2015)

rake09 schrieb:


> Wie lange ist aktuell die Lieferzeit für den Awol Elite Rahmen?



Der Rahmen allein heißt mittlerweile Expert, Lieferzeit weiß ich leider nicht, aber das Awol Elite Komplettrad ist aktuell lieferbar. Hab heut erst eins bestellt für eine alte Freundin, das kommt in zwei, drei Tagen.


----------



## vihren (30. Oktober 2015)

Material ist klasse, aber wo sind die Awol ehrwürdigen Routen? Meine erste Ausfahrt war im Kartwendel. Materialtest auf steile Schottenpisten bergauf und bergab, knackige Trails, Schnee, Sonne, Regen,... wo seid ihr unterwegs?


----------



## ew742 (31. Oktober 2015)

War dienstlich im Harz, das AWOL war dabei, also nach Feierabend ab auf den Brocken:


























Gruß
EW742

www.awolunmeeting.wordpress.com


----------



## Schmu (31. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand ne Bezugsquelle für das Awol Pizza Rack oder am besten für das Porteur Rack vom Specialized Globe? Bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden. 
Danke euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (31. Oktober 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Bezugsquelle für das Awol Pizza Rack oder am besten für das Porteur Rack vom Specialized Globe? Bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
> Danke euch.



Das PizzaRack ist erst ab 2016 in D als Ersatzteil/ Einzelprodukt verfügbar. Und für das Porteur Rack würde ich den Support von Specialized per Email anschreiben, nach der Teilenummer fragen und dann beim Händler gezielt und bestimmt bestellen. Wäre Dir auch nicht böse, wenn Du die Nummer hier veröffentlichst.

Danke
EW742



Gesendet vom C64


----------



## Schmu (31. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar. Das Globe Rack wäre eh mein Favorit, da ich den Lowrider schon dran hab und es als "Add on" immer bei Bedarf (3 Schrauben)  an- und abbauen kann. 
Werde hier dann posten sobald ich mehr weiß.


----------



## pizpalue (31. Oktober 2015)

An das Rack vom Globe habe ich auch schon mal gedacht und beim Speci-Händler versucht zu bestellen. Wie üblich bei Speci-Teilen, die nicht auf der Homepage angeboten werden, wurde daraus nichts.

Nächste Woche kommt aber ein Paket aus Schweden für mich ...


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich hab jetzt den AWOL-Thread und noch viel mehr von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen und kann es kaum erwarten mit meinem Aufbau zu beginnen. Ein entsprechender Rahmen ist auch schon vorhanden, nur befinde ich mich noch räumlich zu weit weg von ihm. 
Da die Idee zuerst eine andere war, findet mein Aufbau auch im Nachbarforum bei den 29ern statt. 
Sorry dafür, aber ist nun mal so. Ich würde mich aber trotzdem freuen, wenn ihr mal bei mir rein schaut und bin auch gebeten worden hier den Link zu posten. 
Das Thema Reiserad ist für mich noch recht neu und ich brauche trotz mehrerer MTB-Aufbauten evtl. auch mal eure Hilfe. Der Zweck des Bikes, "Trainingsbike mit unterscheidlicher Bereifung" bleibt erst mal, aber die Option Radreise/Overnighter werde ich nächste Jahr damit auch angehen.

Bald geht es los! Viel Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## SteffiTycoon (1. November 2015)

Nun habe ich die Wartezeit mit Mitlesen verbracht und was soll ich sagen: es ist endlich da!




Heute Jungfernfahrt! Habe lediglich das Pizzarack ausgetauscht, weil ich's nicht mag - das steht zum Verkauf. Angebote per PN - ist schon verkauft!


----------



## Schmu (1. November 2015)

Hast PN


----------



## pefro (1. November 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Manko bei den Gilles Berthoud: Nicht in schwarz.




Schwarz genung?


----------



## nonamenic (1. November 2015)

@pefro : hast die lackiert? Sehen gut aus. 

@SteffiTycoon : merkt man den   Komfort der Stütze? Tolles Foto übrigens


----------



## pefro (1. November 2015)

@nonamenic

Lackieren lassen. In schwarz matt. Die 30€ war mir das wert. Dafür ists professionell gemacht. Hält bisher wunderbar. Neben der Optik sind die Gilles Berthoud halt schön lang und schützen damit wunderbar.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (1. November 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @SteffiTycoon : merkt man den   Komfort der Stütze? Tolles Foto übrigens


Danke, ja heute Morgen war tolles Wetter beim Brötchenholen. Sattelstütze ist sehr gut, wirkt tatsächlich komfortabler.

PEFRO: was ist denn das für nen Ständer? Ist der gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (1. November 2015)

@SteffiTycoon 

Ja ich bin zufrieden. Gibts bei Rose. Ich hab hier im Thread auch schon was drüber geschrieben -> SuFu. 

Er hält das Bike inkl. Taschen, ist relativ unauffällig und einer der wenigen die überhaupt ans AWOL passen (wegen Disc Aufnahme und ovaler Kettenstrebe).


----------



## SteffiTycoon (2. November 2015)

Yes, vielen Dank. Habe ich gefunden.


----------



## Sentilo (2. November 2015)

Am Donaustrand …





Erkenntnis nach acht Stunden im Sattel: Cambium ist gut, B17 ist besser. Rest vom Awol passt perfekt.


----------



## mfux (2. November 2015)

Inwiefern besser? Da ich keine Ledersättel mag, wollt ich eigentlich den Cambium testen...
Starkes Rad übrigens! Ist das ein vollwertiger Crosser, in dem Aufbau? 
Mfg


----------



## Sentilo (2. November 2015)

@mfux Der Cambium ist wirklich gut – probier ihn unbedingt aus. Er ist recht straff abgestimmt, und der Kautschuk behält seine Form bei. Der B17 hingegen passt sich bekanntermaßen im Laufe der Zeit an und wird dann zur Sänfte. Das Leder hat auch ein etwas angenehmeres Sitzklima. Im Alltag ist der Cambium praktischer und ausreichend bequem, auf langen Reisen werde ich wieder den B17 draufschrauben. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Einschätzung, nicht in Stein gemeißelt.

Ein vollwertiger Crosser … wie man's nimmt. Mit 1,95er Reifen und ein paar Kilo Mehrgewicht eher Monstercross.


----------



## mfux (2. November 2015)

Danke für deine Einschätzung... Hätt mir den Cambium schon für die Langstrecke angeschafft. Naja, Versuch macht kluch!

Monstercrosser hat doch was...!?


----------



## madone (2. November 2015)

Hab den Cambium jetzt an 3 bikes...für mich bester Sattel ever.


----------



## ew742 (2. November 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Hab den Cambium jetzt an 3 bikes...für mich bester Sattel ever.



Bin erst bei zwei Sätteln, aber ansonsten geht es mir genauso. Bisher zwei C17, werde demnächst den C15 probieren.

Gruß
EW742

PS: habe noch ein Video zum AWOL gefunden:






Gesendet vom C64


----------



## pefro (3. November 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Der Cambium ist wirklich gut – probier ihn unbedingt aus. Er ist recht straff abgestimmt, und der Kautschuk behält seine Form bei. Der B17 hingegen passt sich bekanntermaßen im Laufe der Zeit an und wird dann zur Sänfte. Das Leder hat auch ein etwas angenehmeres Sitzklima.




 Teilt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen 100%. Ich durfte den Cambium vom Radhändler auch ein paar Tage probefahren. Hab mir dann wieder einen B17 gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (3. November 2015)

Hatte jetzt 1 Jahr lang den Cambium am AWOL. War sehr zufrieden damit. Jetzt musste er ans MTB wandern, da der Sattel dort hinüber ist. Jetzt gebe ich dem B17 Titan nochmal eine Chance. Der lag auch noch in der Kiste rum. Die Einfahrphase letztes Jahr hatte ich abgebrochen weil ich nicht die Geduld und das Sitzfleisch hatte. Ich rutsche aber jetzt immer noch blöd auf dem glatten Leder rum. Obwohl der Sattel mit der Wasserwaage ausgerichtet wurde. Da ich im Winter aber nur noch tägliche Kurzstrecken fahre (20 Km eine Strecke) probiere ich den Ledersattel wieder aus. Vielleicht ist er bis zum Frühling eingefahren. Wie kamen die anderen B17-Fahrer mit dem Sattel klar? Gibt ja einige B17er an den AWOLs hier denke ich.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Sentilo (3. November 2015)

Ich hab den B17 Select, von schwedischen Kuhärschen runtergesäbelt, der ist etwas dicker im Leder und braucht entsprechend noch länger. Rutschig war der aber nur am ersten Tag. Vielleicht probierst Du noch mal mit der Sattelneigung herum. Manche fahren ihn vorne ein, zwei Millimeter höher (ich auch), das fühlt sich "richtiger" an als exakt waagerecht. Ansonsten gibt es im Reiseradforum noch allerlei Tipps und Erfahrungen von den Meilenfressern.


----------



## pefro (4. November 2015)

@nonamenic

Also gerutscht bin ich bei meinen bisherigen Brooks Sätteln immer nur die ersten 1-2 Tage. Dabei fahre ich den Sattel - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen - vorne leicht tiefer.

Ich musste mir letzten Sommer vor einer längeren Tour einen neuen Sattel kaufen. Nachdem ich erst den Cambium probegefahren bin, hatte ich nicht mehr viel Zeit und habe mich wie gesagt für den B17 (Select) entschieden. Mit dem ging es dann exakt einmal in die Stadt zum Eis essen und danach auf eine 600km Tour. Keinerlei Probleme. Eine Einfahrperiode kenn ich bei Brooks und bei anderen Herstellern nicht.

Mag sein, dass der Brooks mit der Zeit noch bequemer wird, aber wenn ein Sattel nicht von Anfang an passt, würde ich ihn nicht kaufen. Ich mein: Radfahren ist mein Hobby. Ich hab da wirklich keine Lust mich tage- oder Wochenlang auf einem Sattel zu quälen und hätte Zweifel ob ein Sattel der Schmerzen verursacht wirklich zum richtigen Begleiter werden kann. Entweder das Teil passt oder nicht, genau dafür gibts doch soviel Auswahl. 

Bei mir passt der B17, wenn er es bei Dir bisher noch nicht tut, dann ist das wahrscheinlich einfach nicht Dein Sattel, würde ich sagen.


----------



## mfux (4. November 2015)

Wie finde ich bei Brooks die richtige Breite? Sitzknochrnabstand messen, wie immer?
Mfg


Bunter Hund!


----------



## .nOx (4. November 2015)

Wer noch ein Awol Comp in M sucht:
Ich würde meines gerne los werden.


----------



## Testdriver (5. November 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Auf dem 2016er Rahmen ist zumindest kein typischer Reynolds Aufkleber mehr (war bei den 2015er noch drauf).
> Hoffen wir einfach mal das die Web-Angabe stimmt


Die Reynolds Aufkleber sind beim Expert wieder da. Ich habe hier eins vorliegen, dass laut Aufkleber Mitte September gefertigt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (5. November 2015)

als mein Rahmen vom Band lief waren die Aufkleber scheinbar aus


----------



## pefro (6. November 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> als mein Rahmen vom Band lief waren die Aufkleber scheinbar aus



Ich hab auch einen. Ohne würde ich mich echt nicht auf die Straße trauen...


----------



## Sentilo (6. November 2015)

Ihr habt ja Probleme 

Die Reynolds-Aufkleber kann man ganz einfach als "Replacement decals" anfordern. Einfach eine (nette) Mail an marian ätt reynoldstechnology.biz schicken - ein paar Tage später kommen die Dinger im Briefumschlag angeflattert. 

Kostet nur ein paar Euro, die man per PayPal bezahlen kann.


----------



## Schmu (6. November 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, aber mal im erns,, so wichtig is es mir wirklich nicht. 
War eher als Scherz gedacht. Das Rad fährt zwar nicht so gut wie mit dem Aufkleber aber n paar Euro gebe ich dafür nicht noch zusätzlich aus


----------



## harald_legner (6. November 2015)

pizpalue schrieb:


> An das Rack vom Globe habe ich auch schon mal gedacht und beim Speci-Händler versucht zu bestellen. Wie üblich bei Speci-Teilen, die nicht auf der Homepage angeboten werden, wurde daraus nichts.
> 
> Nächste Woche kommt aber ein Paket aus Schweden für mich ...



Ist das Paket schon da? Und was ist drin?


----------



## hellmono (6. November 2015)

Verdammt, und ich hab den Aufkleber abgemacht. Hätte ich ja scheinbar auch verticken können.


----------



## j67 (7. November 2015)

Hey,

kann mir einer von Euch einen Rat geben, ich hab mir einen Versa11 Shifter (Alfine 11 Gang) für mein AWOL gekauft.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem, laut der Anleitung des Herstellers soll man den grossen Hebel in den ersten Gang schalten und dann den Schaltungzug in die  mit "Cable IN" beschriftete Öfnnung führen. Das geht auch, aber ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das der Schaltzug nicht richtig geführt, bzw. nicht richtig liegt. Beim hoch schalten passiert auch nichts. Kennt sich einer von Euch mit dem Schalter aus?


----------



## Schmu (7. November 2015)

Danke an Steffi für das Pizza Rack 

Belastungstest folgt die Tage...


----------



## SteffiTycoon (7. November 2015)

Danke Dir - sieht super aus!


----------



## DonUschi (10. November 2015)

Ich habe gerade ein Winterpaket bestellt.

SON Lampen und nen neues Laufrad mit Shutter Precision PD-8. Das Laufrad ist ansonsten komplett identisch mit dem vorherigen. Sogar beim gleichen Laden bauen lassen.

Das alte Laufrad hatte massig Platz. Beim neuen schaben die Speichen minimalst an der Bremse. Die Speichen sehen regelmäßig aus und scheinen auch das gleiche Muster zu haben? Ist das "Speichenbett" der Nabe einfach breiter als bei der XT Nabe vorher? Kann ich dagegen nun irgendwas tun?

Machen Dynamos Laufgeräusche und haben einen Fühlbaren Widerstand wenn man ihn dreht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (10. November 2015)

dreh doch mal dran...
wenn das licht an ist, dreht sich das lr nach dem anstossen nur recht kurz. wenn du die Lampe ausmachst, ist der widerstand (fast) verschwunden.

welche bremse und welche scheibengröße hast du denn dran?


----------



## DonUschi (10. November 2015)

Ich habe eine BR-M785 mit 160er Scheibe dran.

Licht war an als ich den Widerstand gespürt habe. Durch den Widerstand konnte ich halt nicht sagen ob die Vibrationen die ich im Bike gespürt habe vom Dynamo kommen oder ob die Bremse noch irgendwo fies schleift. Zentreirt habe ich die Bremse natürlich schon.


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2015)

Der Nabenflansch ist beim Nabendynamo schon höher. Gut möglich, dass die Speichen da dem Bremssattel zu Nahe kommen. Ggf auf ne größere Scheibe wechseln.


----------



## DonUschi (10. November 2015)

*seuftz* Der Produktkatalog sagt sogar es gibt zwei verschiedene aber CNC hatte nur einen gelistet ohne weitere Angaben. Son mist. Monsterscheiben wollte ich eigentlich nicht. =/ Ist ja nur n Stadtrad.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Kabelverlegung aus beim AWOL? Hat das schon wer im Rahmen hinbekommen? So richtig vorgesehen ist er dafür ja nicht. Zumindest hinten. Die Gabel hat ja unten innen ne Öffnung. Ich will oben an den Lenker und dachte mir ich Bohre den Gabelschaft und den Vorbau an. Klappt das? Beim Rücklicht bin ich noch nicht sicher ob ich das so durchs Tretlager bekomme, dass ich die Sattelstange anbohren kann. Alternativ müsste ich mir nen Halter bauen lassen für die Montage hinten bei der Bremsscheibe.


----------



## Daniel110 (10. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Nabenflansch ist beim Nabendynamo schon höher. Gut möglich, dass die Speichen da dem Bremssattel zu Nahe kommen. Ggf auf ne größere Scheibe wechseln.



Exakt... Es gibt Shims, die die Scheibe nach außen bringen. Damit dürfte der Abstand zu den Speichen wieder passen. 

Wegen der Shims wende dich ggf. mal an @elmar schrauth vom Crossladen... ich glaube, er hat die Dinger.


----------



## DonUschi (10. November 2015)

Gute Idee.

Gibts auch direkt bei mehreren Läden zu bestellen von Hope oder Syntace.

Allerdings habe ich auch schon den Bremssattel maximal weggezogen vom Laufrad und das Rad mit schleifender Bremse gedreht. Da war immer noch maximal n mm Spiel.

Ich bring das Laufrad nochmal zurück und soll gleich das ganze Fahrrad hinbringen. Das wird dann nochmal abgedrückt. Ich lass den Tipp mit den Distanzscheiben dann gleich dort. Das Kombiniert wird auf jeden Fall klappen denke ich. Ich frage auch gleich ob die die Kabel verlegen.

Ihr dürft aber trotzdem Erfahrungen und Tipps was das Verlegen betrifft hier teilen! =)


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2015)

Wie gesagt, eine größere Scheibe löst dein Problem


----------



## DonUschi (10. November 2015)

Ich war heute im Laden und wollte mir schon ne 86er in 180 kaufen. Das Ding sieht monströs hässlich aus. Ich will zunächst alles versucht haben um bei der 160er bleiben zu können.

An nem Fully mag das als technischer Charme rüber kommen aber an nem Stadtrad finde ich das doch irgendwie unpassend.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2015)

Bezüglich der Verlegung der Kabel im Rahmen, suche mal hier im Thread danach. Ich hab hier vor 2 Wochen alles durchgelesen. Da war jemand dabei, der das mit der Verkabelung perfekt gelöst hat. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wer das war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (10. November 2015)

Könnte ich gewesen sein 


Schmu schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Hab heute den Vormittag geopfert um endlich mal Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen
> Die Supernova E3 Pro2 und passendes Rücklicht wird mit einem Shutter Precision PD8 Nabendynamo zum leuchten gebracht.
> ...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2015)

Ja, du aber auch @dermosel (Klick) und @ew742 (Klick) haben Kabel im Rahmen verlegt. Ich hab auch schon Fotos von angebohrten Vorbauten gesehen.


----------



## DonUschi (10. November 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Könnte ich gewesen sein


Sehr schön.

Wo bist du denn am Rahmen rein gegangen? Bist du am unteren Trinkflaschenhalter wieder raus? Dann innen an der unteren Strebe vom hinteren Rahmendreieck lang oder wieder irgendwo rein? Gabel unten direkt am Dynamo rein und dann mittig am Steuerrohr raus vorn zur lampe/hinten zur lampe?


----------



## DonUschi (10. November 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, du aber auch @dermosel (Klick) und @ew742 (Klick) haben Kabel im Rahmen verlegt. Ich hab ich auch schon Fotos von angebohrten Vorbauten gesehen.


@dermosel hat leider keine Fotos. Da wäre ein Link hilfreich oder weißt du das einfach nur so insider-mäßig? ^^
@ew742 hat fotos, doch dort sieht man ganz klar die NICHT interne Verlegung. Eher sogar ein negativbesiepiel da außen an der Sattelstange entlang oder war das nur nach dem ersten Zusammenbau?


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2015)

Vielleicht mal per PM bei den beiden nachfragen?


----------



## ew742 (10. November 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> @dermosel hat leider keine Fotos. Da wäre ein Link hilfreich oder weißt du das einfach nur so insider-mäßig? ^^
> @ew742 hat fotos, doch dort sieht man ganz klar die NICHT interne Verlegung. Eher sogar ein negativbesiepiel da außen an der Sattelstange entlang oder war das nur nach dem ersten Zusammenbau?



Habe inzwischen umgebaut und das Kabel innen verlegt. Bohrung in die Sattelstütze und am Tretlager (auch mit eigener Bohrung) wieder raus. Dann parallel mit den ohnehin vorhandenen Schalt/Bremszügen nach vorn zur Lampe am Träger. Kann ja bei Bedarf Fotos machen.

Viele Grüße
EW742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (10. November 2015)

Ich bin in der Gabel mit dem Kabel rein und an der Gabelkrone wieder raus. 
Nach hinten hab ich die vorgesehene interne Verlegung genutzt, welche kurz vor dem Innenlager wieder raus kommt. Ab hier läuft das Kabel vom Rücklicht parallel zur Bremsleitung der Hinterrad Bremse.


----------



## DonUschi (11. November 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal per PM bei den beiden nachfragen?


Ich dachte mir da ich sie markiert habe werden sie eh benachrichtigt und dann haben gleich alle etwas davon. =)



ew742 schrieb:


> Habe inzwischen umgebaut und das Kabel innen verlegt. Bohrung in die Sattelstütze und am Tretlager (auch mit eigener Bohrung) wieder raus. Dann parallel mit den ohnehin vorhandenen Schalt/Bremszügen nach vorn zur Lampe am Träger. Kann ja bei Bedarf Fotos machen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> EW742



Fotos wären echt klasse. Das wäre sicher auch für den Thread hier eine Bereicherung. Ich werde auch mal wieder Details fotografieren wenn ich mit diesem Umbau durch bin. Hatte sich nach meinen letzten Fotos eh schon wer zurecht beschwert, da die quali der Fotos zu wünschen übrig ließ. ^^



Schmu schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Gabel mit dem Kabel rein und an der Gabelkrone wieder raus.
> Nach hinten hab ich die vorgesehene interne Verlegung genutzt, welche kurz vor dem Innenlager wieder raus kommt. Ab hier läuft das Kabel vom Rücklicht parallel zur Bremsleitung der Hinterrad Bremse.



Vorgesehene Verlegung? An meinem 2015er Frameset habe ich am Unterrohr eigentlich nur unten die Bohrung vom dritten Flaschenhalter. Oben müsste ich selber bohren. Oder meinst du von der Bremse zum Innenlager? Da habe ich noch nicht nachgesehen. Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob ich das SON Sattelstützenlicht oder das günstige B&M neben der Bremse montiere. Für letzteres bräuchte ich extra n Halter den es nicht fertig gibt und ich hab kein Werkzeug für sowas. Das Kabel wäre aber einfacher zu verlegen. Dort wäre es auch am wenigsten schlimm wenn ich es einfach offen an der innenseite lang führe ohne durch den Rahmen zu gehen. Dafür ist das Licht dort nur von einer Seite richtung gut sichtbar. Die Sichtbarkeit wäre PRO Sattelstütze/Son.


Ihr beiden bohrt ja schon recht fleißig. Stahlrahmen sind da unempfindlich? Die Bohrungen für Flaschenhalter scheinen da ja auch nicht kritisch zu sein. Dann bräuchte ich am Unterrohr eine Bohrung oder zwei, eine am Sattelrohr wenn es dorthin geht, eine im Gabelschaft und zwei im Alu Vorbau. Ne ganze Menge Bohrungen und gebummel... ^^

Und dann habe ich immer noch nicht DEN perfekten Halter. Aktuell habe ich hier den von SON liegen. Ich wollte die Schelle um den Vorbau wickeln und dann direkt unterm Vorbau hervor kommen. Dafür ist das aber leider zu kurz. Leider ein Alu-Teil. Kann man also auch nicht sehr einfach kurz mal was dazwischen schweißen. Ich will es aber unbedingt symmetrisch mittig vor dem Vorbau haben.


----------



## Schmu (11. November 2015)

Ich hatte zuerst das 2015er Rahmenset, das war auch bei mir ohne vorgesehene Innenverlegung, bei meinem Austausch Rahmenset (2016er Modell) sind jetzt dafür extra 2 Bohrungen im unterrohr. 

Bohrungen heißt aber nicht das jetzt jeder einfach n Bohrer in die Hand nimmt und den Rahmen durchlöchert, wenn man sowas schon macht sollte man sich Gedanken über mögliche Belastung der Löcher usw durch Zug und druck beim fahren machen.
Ich selbst würde keinen Rahmen irgendwo anbohren, aber jedem das seine...


----------



## pizpalue (11. November 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mal-wieder-stahlig.770038/

Hier geht's am Rande auch um die Kabelführung zum Rücklicht. 

Ist mir aber alles zu aufwändig. Eine kleine Aku-Funzel von Lezyne an der Sattelstütze reicht mir und die passt auch optisch gut zur Supernova Frontlampe.


----------



## Sentilo (11. November 2015)

Mit dem Awol durch Bayern. Aber irgendwas läuft hier schief ...


----------



## pizpalue (11. November 2015)

Das Pizza Rack aus Göteborg - Schweden ist da. Zu dem Händler hatte ich in Sachen xpoler und Pizza Rack Kontakt und als jetzt eine Awol-Käufererin das Serienrack eines 2016er Awol nicht wollte, haben die an mich gedacht. Die Leitung muss ich bei Gelegenheit noch durch den Gabelschaft legen .


----------



## shibby68 (11. November 2015)

das taugt doch sehr. die taschenlösung finde ich auch gut und liegt auch bei mir zuhause.


----------



## roundround (11. November 2015)

Was ist das für eine Tasche?
Die würde sich gut auf meiner Frontrolle machen um Kapazität für Einkäufe vorzuhalten.


----------



## pizpalue (11. November 2015)

Zur kleinen Lenkertasche: Die gibt's beim wohl größten Internethändler für 7,40 € unter dem Namen "BW Kampftasche, klein, 30103A". Das Teil ist wirklich sehr schlicht aufgebaut, aber für meinen Zweck optimal. Den gewöhnlichen Kleinkram (Schloss, Handy, Schlüssel, Pumpe usw.) kriegt man da rein. Wer die Tasche öfter an- und abbauen will, sollte vielleicht Steckverschlüsse statt der Blechschließen annähen.


----------



## DonUschi (11. November 2015)

Ich will auch am liebsten nirgendwo rein bohren. Schon gar nicht in den Rahmen. Aber einfach so aussen verlegen sieht bestimmt auch nicht toll aus. Akku Lampe einfach behalten wäre natürlich eine Option. Ich meine der Batterieverbrauch ist lächerlich und ich mag meine Akku Rücklampe ziemlich gerne...es fühlt sich nur falsch an extra für 170€ n neues Laufrad mit Dynamo bauen zu lassen um dann ne Akkulampe weiter zu verwenden...

Dann würde es reichen den Vorbau und den Gabelschaft anzubohren. Das sehe ich deutlich weniger kritisch. Selbst wenn es den vorbau schwächt, das ist n Teil das sich deutlich leichter ersetzen lässt.

Fehlt mir nur noch die Montage der des Frontswcheinwerfers.

Hat jemand eine idee, wie ich eine Schelle oder etwas derartiges unter dem Vorbau befestigen kann, dass ich das folgende Teil drunter schrauben kann?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Supernova/Multimount-TS-Halterung-p33627/

Das Teil ist hübsch und sieht aus als wäre es lang genug. Ich hatte schon überlegt ob kleben eine option ist...aber ich hätte ehrlich gesagt ungern ne 140€ Lampe nur mit Kleber befestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (11. November 2015)

Ich würde niemals ein Loch in den Vorbau bohren.

Wie viel Spacer hast du noch unter deinem Vorbau?

Was ist das für ein Gewinde an dem Adapter? M5 vermutlich?


----------



## DonUschi (11. November 2015)

Ich lese auch gerade Monsterdiskussionen über das Bohren im Vorbau... ^^

Hoffentlich das gilt nicht auch für den Gabelschaft. Für mich wäre das auch ok durch den Gabelschaft und einen der Spacer zu Bohren.

Aktuell sind ein großer und zwei bis drei kleine Spacer verbaut. Und ja ich gehe auch von M5 aus. Hatte schon überlegt eine Schlauchschelle mit Loch zu nehmen. Aber so richtig toll ist das glaub ich auch nicht.

Edit: hab nochmal in die Beschreibung gehsehen, ist ne M6.


----------



## roundround (11. November 2015)

Hast du dein Bild von deinem Rad? Insbesondere Vorbau, Steuerrohr, Gabelkrone. Dann kann man sich das einmal am Objekt ansehen.


----------



## blaubaer (11. November 2015)

das mit dem anbohren geht eh nicht mit jedem Vorbau

meine Version :
Specialized Awol ; News, Bilder, Fragen, Aufbauten

das Kabelverlegen im Vorbau ist nicht einfach, es ist ein sehr leichtes die Kabel zu verletzten




@DonUschi  aber es gibt ja auch von SuperNova die HBM für die Lenkermontage


----------



## DonUschi (11. November 2015)

Hätte ich gern genommen, ist sogar deutlich hübscher als die Edeluxx, aber erstens soll die Edeluxx eine bessere Ausleuchtung haben und der Killer war dann "kein Schalter". Ich habe das Fahrrad im Schlafzimmer hängen. Ich will nicht, das die Lampe 5 Minuten nachleuchtet wenn ich das Bike schon an die Wand gehangen habe. Auch wenn ich das vor nem Laden abstelle möchte ich nicht, das die Lampe noch 5 Min an ist.

Und du hast dich anscheinend getraut "was man nicht macht". Auch wenn es die weniger böse Unterseite ist. ^^


----------



## ew742 (12. November 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ich will auch am liebsten nirgendwo rein bohren. Schon gar nicht in den Rahmen.



Ich gehe da schon mit Bedacht vor. Aber der AWOL-Rahmen ist kein Carbon-Leichtbaurahmen mit dem Ziel ein Rad unter 4 kg aufzubauen. 

Zudem sind in den Rahmen bereits schon viele Bohrungen vorhanden (Entlüftungslöcher, Flaschenhalter etc.) Ich habe mich für die Tretlagerschale als Bohrpunkt entschieden. Einerseits ist die Materialstärke doch recht üppig und wenn ich an anderen Rahmen sehe, das dort teilweise sogar die Herstellerlogos eingefräst wurden, dann macht mir die 4 mm-Bohrung keine Sorgen. Bei Leichtbaurahmen oder entsprechenden Sattelstützen/Vorbauten würde ich das nicht machen. Habe an meinem eigenen Körper noch genügend Sparpotential, auch wenn dort schon 16 Kilogramm "verschwunden" sind.  

Gruß
EW742


----------



## DonUschi (12. November 2015)

ew742 schrieb:


> Ich gehe da schon mit Bedacht vor. Aber der AWOL-Rahmen ist kein Carbon-Leichtbaurahmen mit dem Ziel ein Rad unter 4 kg aufzubauen.
> 
> Zudem sind in den Rahmen bereits schon viele Bohrungen vorhanden (Entlüftungslöcher, Flaschenhalter etc.) Ich habe mich für die Tretlagerschale als Bohrpunkt entschieden. Einerseits ist die Materialstärke doch recht üppig und wenn ich an anderen Rahmen sehe, das dort teilweise sogar die Herstellerlogos eingefräst wurden, dann macht mir die 4 mm-Bohrung keine Sorgen. Bei Leichtbaurahmen oder entsprechenden Sattelstützen/Vorbauten würde ich das nicht machen. Habe an meinem eigenen Körper noch genügend Sparpotential, auch wenn dort schon 16 Kilogramm "verschwunden" sind.
> 
> ...



Ob das jetzt so richtig Leichtbau ist weiß ich nicht. Ist ein specialized comp multi stem.

Der ist vorn offen, ob hinten zum Gabelschaft hin weiß ich gerade nicht. Wenn ja könnte man direkt am Lenker an der vorhandenen Öffnung nach unten hin Kabeldick einfeilen.

Specialized hat auch nur geantwortet, dass die Garantie flöten geht und ist nicht auf die bereits vorhandenen Bohrungen eingegangen. Sehe das dort aber wie du, verzichte jedoch trotzdem erstmal darauf und lasse die Akku Funzel.

Wenn ich das mal nachhole würde ich das in der Nähe der Tretlagerschale raus kommen lassen oder eine der vorhandenen Flaschenhalter Bohrungen nutzen und nur oben zum Steuerkopf Unterseite Unterrohr ne Bohrung setzen. Dann unterm Tretlager lang und den Rest innen am Rohr lang mit Kleber.


----------



## roundround (12. November 2015)

Euch ist das unsichtbare Verlegen den Garantieverlust und eine mögliche Verletztung wert?

Wenn du den Gabelschaft einfeilst oder einen Schlitz einbringst klemmt dein Vorbau evtl nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## DonUschi (12. November 2015)

Gabelschaft maximal anbohren. Entweder so, dass das Kabel direkt mittig im Vorbau landet oder unterm Vorbau durch einen Spacer durch das es unter dem Spacer raus führt.

Was ich aber meinte war das Kabel wie bei @ew742 aus dem Schaft in den Vorbau zu führen ohne was zu bearbeiten und dann an der Lenkerklemmung was anzufeilen. Und ich denke der druck auf den Lenker wird eher im Bereich der Schraubung aufgebaut, nicht in der Mitte.

edit: Und hey, die meisten Hardtail oder Fully Fahrer scheint das Auffällige am Rad nicht nur egal sondern sogar erwünscht zu sein. Daher erwarte ich da kein Verständnis...orange... xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (12. November 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Euch ist das unsichtbare Verlegen den Garantieverlust und eine mögliche Verletztung wert?
> 
> Wenn du den Gabelschaft einfeilst oder einen Schlitz einbringst klemmt dein Vorbau evtl nicht mehr richtig.



Mein Rad ist "dank" eines Unfalls ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden und wurde von der gegnerischen Versicherung komplett bezahlt. Zudem würde der Hersteller aufgrund des Unfalles im März dem Rahmen ohnehin keine Garantie mehr gewähren... Also kann ich mit der Bohrmaschine ungehemmt vorgehen bzw. nur den gesunden Menschenverstand von mir und dem Radmonteur meines geringsten Misstrauens als "Einschränkung" nehmen.



DonUschi schrieb:


> Was ich aber meinte war das Kabel wie bei @ew742 aus dem Schaft in den Vorbau zu führen ohne was zu bearbeiten und dann an der Lenkerklemmung was anzufeilen. Und ich denke der druck auf den Lenker wird eher im Bereich der Schraubung aufgebaut, nicht in der Mitte.



Habe keine Lampe am Lenker, also auch kein gebohrten Vorbau. Das haben hier andere erledigt. Ich habe die Sattelstütze und die Tretlagerhülse "durchlöchert"

Freue mich auf die ganzen Bastellösungen, die ich hier https://awolunmeeting.wordpress.com zu sehen kriege! 

Gruß
EW742


----------



## pefro (12. November 2015)

Ehrlich jetzt? Diskutiert ihr wirklich seit zwei Seiten drüber wie man am besten Löcher in den Rahmen bohrt um dieses riesige, dicke, böse Lichtkabel nicht zu sehen? 

Am AWOL? Einem Reiserad fürs Grobe? Einem Bike das vor allem zuverlässig sein soll, wenn man am Arsch der Welt unterwegs ist? Und wenn doch mal was defekt ist, muss mans dann mal schnell selbst repaieren?

Ne sorry, ich würde das Kabel aus den Gründen einfach außen verlegen - und ich finde, die Lösung passt perfekt zum AWOL. Das will doch gar nicht so gestriegelt sein! Das gehört doch in den Dreck und nicht in die Vitrine!


----------



## hellmono (13. November 2015)

Ich bin ja sonst auch recht picky, was Ordnung am Rad angeht. Aber man kann die Kabel auch so recht dezent verlegen. Hier sieht man doch auch nix:







Ist einfach entlang des Bremszugs verlegt...


----------



## Sentilo (13. November 2015)

Womit wir wieder bei Bildern wären 

Neulich vorm Biergarten …


----------



## DonUschi (13. November 2015)

4h später...was für ein gefummel.

Kabel ist durch die Gabel aus dem Vorbau raus. Ich habe tatsächlich n 2,5mm Loch gebohrt kurz vor dem Übergang Vorbauschaft zu Lenkerklemmung unten raus. Leicht schräg Gebohrt damit das Kabel nicht geknickt wird. Ich fahre nur Stadt. Kein Downhill. Auch kein Abenteuerrad. Ich habe einfach nur einen schlichten schwarzen Rahmen für Disc und Nabe gesucht. Da war der AWOL der einzig hübsche von den Proportionen mit dem langen Steuerrohr hat er mir auch zugesagt.

Das licht der Edeluxx ist klasse. Aber son Wahnsinnsscheinwerfer wie die Philips SafeRide 80 ist es dann doch nicht. Ist halt doch nur n guter Dynamo Scheinwerfer. Lichtstreuung, die breite Ausleuchtung und der helle Spot in der Ferne sind aber großartig! Vor allem hält er fest am Lenker. Jetzt muss ich ihn nur noch anständig mittig unterm Vorbau montiert bekommen. Mal sehen ob ich aus der Supernova Halterung was basteln kann.


----------



## c-racer (13. November 2015)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine idee, wie ich eine Schelle oder etwas derartiges unter dem Vorbau befestigen kann, dass ich das folgende Teil drunter schrauben kann?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Supernova/Multimount-TS-Halterung-p33627/



Canti-Zuggegenhalter statt Spacer unter den Vorbau setzen und die Zugöffnung aufbohren, sodass man an diesem die Lampenhalterung befestigen kann. Kabel kann dann immer noch durch die Aheadkappe oder von unten durch den Schaft.

Edit: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Problem-Solvers/Bremszuggegenhalter-p31077/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (14. November 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Ehrlich jetzt? Diskutiert ihr wirklich seit zwei Seiten drüber wie man am besten Löcher in den Rahmen bohrt um dieses riesige, dicke, böse Lichtkabel nicht zu sehen?
> 
> Am AWOL? Einem Reiserad fürs Grobe? Einem Bike das vor allem zuverlässig sein soll, wenn man am Arsch der Welt unterwegs ist? Und wenn doch mal was defekt ist, muss mans dann mal schnell selbst repaieren?
> 
> Ne sorry, ich würde das Kabel aus den Gründen einfach außen verlegen - und ich finde, die Lösung passt perfekt zum AWOL. Das will doch gar nicht so gestriegelt sein! Das gehört doch in den Dreck und nicht in die Vitrine!



Also mein AWOL hat Schutzbleche ab Werk und wird gar nicht so dreckig, auch letzte Nacht nicht. Möchte die Schutzbleche auch nicht abschrauben 

Eigentlich zeigt das nur die Vielseitigkeit dieses Rades, die Poler-Edition auf der einen Seite, die Transcontinental-Version auf der anderen Seite.


Gruß
EW742


----------



## DonUschi (16. November 2015)

Genau so. =)

Den Hopser vom Kantstein hat der Vorbau heute ürigens überlebt. Aus Faulheit habe ich heute nur vorn angeschaltet. Schon echt praktisch der Schalter am Lenker. Irgendwann verbaue ich vielleicht doch nochmal ein Rücklicht... ^^

Aber nicht jetzt. Jetzt erfreue ich mich erstmal daran, dass das Auto wieder in der Garage bleiben kann und ich ein bisschen Bewegung auf dem Arbeitsweg bekomme. Ohne Licht war das doch immer ein bisschen zu dunkel abends.

Über meine Schutzbleche bin ich auch sehr glücklich. Freue mich immer noch jedes Mal wieder über die gehämmerten schwarzen Aluteile von Velo Orange. Würde ich immer wieder verbauen.


----------



## Mr. Hide (19. November 2015)

Dieser Thread hier ist nicht ganz unbeteiligt gewesen an meinem Wunsch, auch ein AWOL fahren zu wollen. Und seit ein paar Tagen ist es da
Es ist ein AWOL Comp in Größe M und ich bin leider bisher nur einmal um den Block gefahren... Gewicht ohne Pedale 11,3 KG (leichter als ich dachte).
Es soll als sportliches Tourenrad, zur-Arbeit-Fahr-Rad usw. genutzt werden. Schutzbleche, Beleuchtung, Bereifung und Gepäckträger dann je nach Bedarf. Mit dem Rad soll ja vieles möglich sein

Genug geschwafelt, hier ein paar Handyfotos:


----------



## jmr-biking (19. November 2015)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Ich kann es auch kaum erwarten, bis mein Awol Expert Rahmenset fertig aufgebaut ist.


----------



## wowbagger (19. November 2015)

Mr Hide, waren die Reifen original so drauf? Wenn du mehr km runtergespult hast könntest du mal berichten was du von denen hälst...
THX
Mfg


----------



## JayTurner (19. November 2015)

Servus
Mein Awol Comp Rahmen ist an der Kettenstrebe gerissen. Laut Fachhandel lag es wohl an der Bremskräfte die dort durch die Scheibenbremse auftreten. Beim Fahren hab ich nen guten Monat nix von dem Riss gemerkt, aber meine "unverwüstliche" Awol-Seele fühlt sich etwas fragiler an. Der Rahmen wird anstandslos ausgetauscht und ich freue mich schon auf einen kleinen Umbau. Vielen Dank an euch alle für die oft sehr hilfreichen Beiträge.
Greets


----------



## static (19. November 2015)

Licht + Vorbau:
Ein (hier mitlesender) User eines anderen Forums hat gebeten, hier zwei Links zum Thema zu posten:


> http://www.additive-bikes.com/additive-spacer-one-lichthalter/additive-spacer-one-lichthalter.html
> 
> http://byschulz.speedlifter.com/produkte/speedlifter-2/stem-twist-sds/
> (der hier kommt erst noch, hat dann aber von Haus aus schon die Leitungsöffnung auf der Unterseite des Vorbaus)


----------



## Sentilo (20. November 2015)

wowbagger schrieb:


> ... waren die Reifen original so drauf? Wenn du mehr km runtergespult hast, könntest du mal berichten, was du von denen hältst …



Sehr gut, die 1,9er Ground Control. Und ja, die sind serienmäßig auf dem 2016er Awol Comp. Hab jetzt rund 1.500 km draufgeschruppt und keinerlei Trieb, sie zu wechseln. Viel mehr Komfort als die 32er Crossreifen auf meinem TCX und lange nicht so zäh und schwerfällig wie die 2.25er Canis auf meinem (Ex-) Fargo. Für mich im Augenblick der beste Kompromiss aus „geländetauglich“ und „schnell genug auf der Straße“. Das einzige Problem: Specialized rückt sie ungern raus ...


----------



## DonUschi (20. November 2015)

static schrieb:


> Licht + Vorbau:
> Ein (hier mitlesender) User eines anderen Forums hat gebeten, hier zwei Links zum Thema zu posten:



Danke fürs Teilen.

A ist leider asymetrisch. Weniger asymetrisch als meine Lösung aber wenn dann möglichst gleich richtig.

B werde ich mir mal ansehen wenn es veröffentlicht wurde. Bin gespannt auf die Durchführung des Kabels und Montage der Lampe. Schade nur, dass es mit so einer Dreh - Funktionalität kombiniert wird. Sowas nützliches mit sowas sehr selten gebrauchtem. Naja vielleicht für Pendler in der Bahn interessant?


----------



## hellmono (20. November 2015)

Jetzt mit Schutzblechen unterwegs. Reifen werden auch noch der Jahreszeit entsprechend angepasst. War doch eine lustige Rutschpartie gerade auf dem Weg vom Einkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice_bear (22. November 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei Bildern wären
> 
> Neulich vorm Biergarten …
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 436161



Ist das der Hundertwasserturm in Abensberg?


----------



## Sentilo (22. November 2015)

Ja, das isser. Und gleich nebenan ist noch ein Hundertwasser-Haus, auch ziemlich abgefahren, siehe Post 1147.


----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Ja, das isser. Und gleich nebenan ist noch ein Hundertwasser-Haus, auch ziemlich abgefahren, siehe Post 1147.


Abensberg bietet sich immer an,  ein isotonisches Kuchlbauer mitzunehmen


----------



## Sentilo (23. November 2015)

Genau dafür wurde das Pizza Rack erfunden 

(Wenn ich's nur schon hätte ...)


----------



## steffrod (25. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe nun, nicht zuletzt aufgrund dieses Forums, auch einen Awol Rahmen 2016 zu Hause liegen. Dieser wartet nun auf die Bestückung mit diversen Komponenten.

Ich benötige mal eure Hilfe beim Aufbau der Laufräder. Habe da bisher keine Erfahrung....
Das Vorderrad soll mit einem Son 28 oder dem Shutter Precision PD-8 bestückt werden. Hinterradnabe wird eine DT Swiss 350. Wie sind denn die Einbaumaße vorne und hinten? Vorne 100mm und hinten 135mm?

Habe hierzu leider nichts finden können und hoffe nun auf eure Hilfe.

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## pizpalue (25. November 2015)

Passt so. Habe ich genauso (vorn SP PD-8) verbaut. Scheibenbremsaufnahme 6-Loch. Unter meinen Bildern sind die auch abgebildet.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. November 2015)

steffrod schrieb:


> ...Vorne 100mm und hinten 135mm



Richtig! Ich schaue auch momentan nach Laufradsätzen. Aber ohne Nabendynamo.


----------



## steffrod (25. November 2015)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden! Bei mir wird es dann Centerlock statt 6-Loch, da ich mich für die vollhydraulische Shimano entschieden habe.


----------



## ONE78 (25. November 2015)

die funktioniert aber auch mit 6-loch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffrod (27. November 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> die funktioniert aber auch mit 6-loch!


Recht hast du! Wie gesagt, ich lerne noch! Ich war irgendwie auf die Ice Tech Scheiben fixiert. Ich bin jetzt schon mal einen Schritt weiter und die Ausstattung steht nun fast bzw. die ersten Teile sind bereits bestellt. Werde dann mal irgendwann ein paar Bilder einstellen! Habe nochmal 2 Fragen zu der 105er Gruppe 2x11:

1. Ich tendiere zu der Übersetzung 50/34 - 11/32. Die 11/32 Kassette ist nur kompatibel mit mittellangem und langem Käfig am Schaltwerk. Ich würde eigentlich den mittellangen Käfig wählen. Spricht da irgendetwas gegen?

2. Den Umwerfer bietet Shimano mit Anlötsockel und mit Schelle 31,8mm und 34,9mm an. Ist Schelle 31,8mm richtig?

Wäre super wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte, dann wäre erst mal alles geklärt...

Danke und Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## mfux (27. November 2015)

1.Nein.
2.Rohrdurchmesser ermitteln. Beim Umwerfer sollten Unterleggummis dabei sein. Hab mal schnell mitm Meterstab geschaut,  ca.30mm . Also dann den Umwerfer mit 31,8. 
Man verbessere mich wenn ich da was durcheinander bring!!!!
Mfg,
mfux


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2015)

Hab für meinem XT Umwerfer bei der Montage das dicke Paar Unterleggummis nehmen müssen, deshalb sollte 31,8 passen. Zum Glück schmeiß ich so Sachen nicht weg.


----------



## ONE78 (27. November 2015)

Bei den 31,8 shimanos liegen in der Regel die Teile(Gummis) für 29,8mm bei.


----------



## steffrod (28. November 2015)

Bin heute früh mal die TRP Spyre an einem Awol gefahren. Hat auch super gepasst und wäre natürlich auch günstiger als die vollhydraulische Shimano. Ich habe aber mehrfach gelesen, dass die Spyre ziemlich breit baut und es daher am VR zu Problemen kommen kann. Der Forumskollege pefro hat am 6.8.15 auch auf Probleme in Kombination mit dem Nabendynamo SP PD-8 hingewiesen.

Gibt es hierzu weitere Erkenntnisse, Erfahrungen und bestenfalls Lösungen?

Gruß,
Steffen



pefro schrieb:


> Stichwort *Bremsen / TRP Spyre:*
> 
> Die TRP Spyre bauen, dank der beiderseitigen Mechanik, recht breit. Bei mir hat sie vorne in Verbindung mit einem SP PD-8  Nabendynamo nicht mehr ausreichend Platz gehabt!
> 
> Auch die Versuche mit einem Spacer nachzuhelfen waren nicht erfolgreich. Hier ist also Vorsicht angebracht.


----------



## pefro (28. November 2015)

Die Probleme bei mir gab es in Verbindung mit dem SP Nabendynamo. Mit einer normalen Nabe müsste es eigentl. funktionieren.

Lösungsweg wäre normalerweise ein Spacer, wie es ihn z.B. von Hope gibt:






Hat bei mir aber auch nicht befriedigend funktioniert. Wenn es irgendwie geht, werden die Toleranzen zum Ausrichten damit so klein, dass ich es niemanden empfehlen würde. 

Montage SP & Avid war hingegen problemlos möglich. Vielleicht gibts über den Winter ja ein gutes Angebot für hydraulische Discs - ist ohnehin die bessere Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice_bear (28. November 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Genau dafür wurde das Pizza Rack erfunden
> 
> (Wenn ich's nur schon hätte ...)



@Sentilo und @BigJohn kommt ihr aus der Ecke?


----------



## Sentilo (28. November 2015)

Nicht direkt, Abensberg ist 'ne Zug- oder Autostunde entfernt. Brauchst Du Kuchlbauer-Bier? Ich kann ja noch mal hinfahren ...


----------



## ice_bear (29. November 2015)

Danke für´s Angebot. Aber da sitzt ich näher an der Quelle


----------



## steffrod (2. Dezember 2015)

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wo man den Specialized Fatboy Reifen mit brauner Seitenwand beziehen kann. Ich finde diesen nur in komplett schwarz.

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## DonUschi (2. Dezember 2015)

Frag einfach direkt bei specialized. Der Concept Store in Hamburg konnte sie mir bestellen.


----------



## palsfjall (3. Dezember 2015)

..eigentlich wollte ich so schnell kein Rad mehr aufbauen, aber meine Bandscheibe hat anders entschieden, dann also wenigstens hier der entsprechende Beitrag: Ziel war ein bandscheibengerechtes Stadtrad auf Stahlrahmenbasis, welches auch für Touren und kurze Trainingsfahrten zu verwenden ist. Das Awol war aufgrund des langen Steuerrohres und der Scheibenbremsaufnahmen (Winter!) interessant. Schaltung sollte eine 1x9 sein (Flachland). Kassette habe ich 12-27 draufgeschraubt. Daumenschalthebel (Sunrace) wollte ich nicht verzichten. Cane Creek Thudbuster wegen der guten Erfahrungen. Den Rahmen habe ich hohlraumkonserviert. Hier der jetzige Stand…

Wenn jemand gute Ideen zu Sattel (Kunstleder) oder Kurbel (mit Kettenschutzring) hat, ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.


----------



## steffrod (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo palsfjall,

hast du mal ein paar Infos zu deinen Laufrädern. Mavic XM719 Felge erkennt man. Welche Naben, Speichen und Nippel sind verbaut. Ich kann mich bezüglich der Laufräder zur Zeit gar nicht entscheiden...

Gruß, 
Steffen


----------



## palsfjall (3. Dezember 2015)

VR: shutter PD-8-Disc, HR: Novatec (superlight?), Speichen Sapim Race 2,0-1,8-2,0 mit DT-Nippeln 12 mm Messing. Speichenlängen habe ich bei Interesse auch noch irgendwo notiert.


----------



## roundround (3. Dezember 2015)

Sieht ja rückenschonend aus. Viel Spaß mit dem Bock.
Guter LRS!


----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2015)

Ist eine aufrechte Haltung nicht eher zum Nachteil für die Bandscheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (4. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist eine aufrechte Haltung nicht eher zum Nachteil für die Bandscheiben?



nein !! 
wenn man das erste mal wieder auf das rad/bike sitzt kann es gar nicht aufrecht genug sein. 
Meine Erfahrungen, oder so wie ich inzwischen fahre, auf all meinen Bikes, ist ein recht kurzer Vorbau, sprich teils 30mm,  somit komm ich schon sehr gut über die vielen Jahre seit meines Bandscheibenvorfalls bei L4/L5 
Das Awol taugt da sehr gut, dank dem sehr langen Steuerohr, aber so viele Spacer und solch ein steiler Vorbau wären auch mir zu hoch. Aber mit der Zeit verändert sich eh die Lebens/Fahrweise...


----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte mit der aufrechten Haltung kommen die Stöße noch direkter an. Da bin ich dann wohl einer Fehlinformation auf den Leim gegangen.


----------



## palsfjall (4. Dezember 2015)

..naja ich muss mich da auch erstmal rantasten. Ich fange sozusagen vorn oben an. Auf meinem alten Stadt-MTB mit tiefliegenden 135mm Vorbau waren die Finger auf jeden Fall nicht mehr lang genug.


----------



## DerMops (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo palsfjall,

ich kenne deine Probleme, auch wenn ich selbst keinen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte. Ich wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, bin aber kein Experte.
Meines Wissens ist es so, dass eine aufrechte oder gestreckte/ sportliche Haltung eher weniger Auswirkung auf die Bandscheibe haben. Eine aufrechte oder gestreckte Position erreichst du durch Lenker- bzw. Sattelüberhöhung, deswegen haben Reiseräder wie das Awol meist ein recht langes Steuerrohr und Rennräder meist ein eher kurzes. Dabei gilt: je aufrechter die Position, desto mehr wird die Rumpf- und Rückenmuskulatur belastet und die Nackenmuskulatur, der Schultergürtel und die Handgelenke entlastet. Durch den aufrechten Gang und den menschlichen Alltag ist Rumpf- und Rückenmuskulatur zur Stützung meist gut trainiert, weshalb sich eine aufrechte Position erstmal komfortabler anfühlt. Allerdings ermüdet bei zu aufrechter Position auf langen Strecken die Rückenmuskulatur eben auch stärker, weswegen man auf langen Strecken eher eine ausgewogene Position mit gleichmäßiger Belastung des Rumpfes und der Handgelenke anstreben sollte und durch entsprechende Lenker(-hörnchen) die Handgelenk-Haltung variieren kann.

Für die Bandscheibe ist aber nicht Lenker- und Sattelüberhöhung entscheidend, sondern die Länge des Oberrohres. Ist das Oberrohr zu kurz, fällt man auch in einer aufrechten Position schneller ins "Buckeln", ist das Oberrohr (und Vorbau) zu lang, eher ins Hohlkreuz. Wichtig ist also (egal ob sportlich gestreckt oder erhaben aufrecht), das der Rücken eine gerade Linie bildet, ohne dass der Kopf zu weit im Nacken ist oder man die Schultern "hochzieht". 

Hier ist eine Warnung angebracht, denke ich. Denn da das Awol für Dropbars ausgelegt ist, hat es ein eher kürzeres Oberrohr und wenn du es mit einem geraden Lenker fährst, besteht zumindest potentiell die Gefahr des "Buckelns". Offenbar hat Blaubaer aber ganz gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, also scheint es ja zu gehen. Wenn du mit Vorbauhöhe und -länge rumprobierst, wäre es gut, wenn dich jemand von der Seite sieht und schauen kann, ob dein Rücken eine grade Linie bildet.

Beim Thema Sattel wirst du hier sicher oft hören: Hol dir nen Brooks oder nen Ergon. Ich persönlich fahre einen Brooks B17. Der ist zwar aus Echtleder, aber ich fahre ihn immer mit Sattelüberzug (oder bist du veganer?). Vielleicht ist auch der cambium ne gute Wahl, wenn du kein Echtleder möchtest.

Deine Sattelstütze ist mit Sicherheit ne gute Wahl. Was dem Rücken auch gut tut, sind möglichst breite Reifen, denn je breiter der Reifen umso weniger Luftdruck musst du fahren und je weniger Luftdruck, desto besser die Dämpfung. Ich fahre 1,75er zwischen 2,5/ 3 bar (Winter) und 4-5 bar (sommer). Du musst einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Dämpfung und Rollwiderstand finden, dann macht so ein bissl Luftgepumpe schon ganz schön was aus für den Rücken.

Ich hoffe dir gelingt dein Aufbau und du schaffst dir ein Rad auf dem du dich wohl fühlst. Denn wenn man schmerzfrei unterwegs ist, ist Radfahren definitiv der beste Sport wo gibt .

Beste Grüße,
DerMops


----------



## blaubaer (4. Dezember 2015)

DerMops schrieb:


> Durch den aufrechten Gang und den menschlichen Alltag ist Rumpf- und Rückenmuskulatur zur Stützung meist gut trainiert, weshalb sich eine aufrechte Position erstmal komfortabler anfühlt.



schön wärs !! 
wenn man da nichts zusätzlich Trainiert, sprich Bauch und Rückenmuskulatur ist da nichts was einem hilft. Ich dachte auch ich hätte eine gute ausgewogene Muskulatur, aber dem war überhaupt nicht so. Wenn man etwas an gute Muskelmasse hätte kann es gar nicht zu einem Bandscheibenvorfall kommen  Aber das erfährt man erst meist wenn es zu spät ist und im Spital, oder beim Arzt auf der Trage  liegt und man mit Morfium vollgepumpt wird. 
Ich hab mich zu 99%  erholt und das ohne Operation, aber das geht leider nicht ohne, ich mach immer noch 2mal Wöchentlich gezieltes Krafttraining und das wohl bis zum LebensEnde. denn ich kenn auch die Seite mit der Operation und will mir gar nicht ausdenken wie es sich anfühlen muss mit Lähmungserscheinungen in den Beinen zu Leben oder ev gar nicht mehr auf Rad/Bike steigen zu können.  

an @palsfjall   Am Anfang wird eh nur wenig gehen, in Kilometer oder sogar nur schon die ersten Meter sind eine wahre Freude, lass Dir Zeit  lieber einen Monat mehr Erholung als dann wieder 1nen Monat mit Rückschlag. 
Als ich mir das Awol aufgebaut hatte, das war Anfang des Jahres dachte ich ja auch dass ich bereit wäre um mit einem Dropbar zu fahren. Immerhin sind 7 Jahre her seit meinem BSV, es war ein kurze Test-Ausfahrt, der Abend und die Tage danach war alles andere als schön, aber nur durch Rückschläge lernt man.


----------



## palsfjall (5. Dezember 2015)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wenn man da nichts zusätzlich Trainiert, sprich Bauch und Rückenmuskulatur ist da nichts was einem hilft. Ich dachte auch ich hätte eine gute ausgewogene Muskulatur, aber dem war überhaupt nicht so. Wenn man etwas an gute Muskelmasse hätte kann es gar nicht zu einem Bandscheibenvorfall kommen  Aber das erfährt man erst meist wenn es zu spät ist und im Spital, oder beim Arzt auf der Trage  liegt und man mit Morfium vollgepumpt wird.


So isses leider. Schade, dass es nicht allen schon in Kindergarten und Grundschule eingetrichtert wird. Jetzt isses zu spät. Reha und PRI haben nicht viel gebracht, was bleibt ist die OP. 

Nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen würde ich aber sagen Lenker mindestens auf Sattelhöhe. Aber wie gesagt ich muss mich da erst rantasten. Danke aber schon mal für Meinungen und Hinweise. 

Sättel wie Brooks sind nicht meins ich kann auf diesen Dingern nicht sitzen. Der Cambium ist ganz nett aber eigentlich zu teuer. Am liebsten wäre mir ein klassischer Sattel der im hinteren Teil nicht zu schmal ist. Der Rolls von San Marco passt mir ganz gut, aber den gibts nur in Leder, oder? Kurbel hatte ich jetzt an die Sugino XD2 in silber gedacht.


----------



## DerMops (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo blaubaer und palsfjall,

ihr habt vollkommen recht. Die Rumpf- und Rückenmuskalutur ist oft eben nicht mehr gut trainiert, weil wir meist zu viel und falsch sitzen. Sie ist aber im Vergleich zum Schultergürtel, der Nacken- und Armmuskulaturmeistens besser trainiert, auch bei Nicht-Sportlern und Gelegenheitsradlern. Deswegen schrieb ich, dass sich eine aufrechte Position ERSTMAL bequem anführt, aber aufgrund fehlenden Trainings ermüdet sie eben schnell und dann gibts "Rücken" - das ist aber eine Trainingsfrage und da kann man Prävention betreiben. Leider war es da für euch zu spät...

Worauf ich hinweisen wollte war das Problem mit Oberrohr- und Steuerrohrlänge. Wenns da nicht passt, kann man trainieren wie man will, weil die Probleme dann nicht mehr muskulär sind, sondern die Wirbelsäule und deren Krümmung betreffen. Das ist wie beim Gewichtheben. Die Gewichtheber sind super trainiert, deswegen können sie unglaubliche Lasten stemmen, aber sie brauchen ne gute Technik (grader Rücken, aus den Beinen heben), weil die falsche Technik den Rücken schrottet, Training hin oder her.

Wie blaubaer schon sagte wirkt Muskeltraining aber unterstützend für die Wirbelsäule, da sollte man - speziell wenn man im Alltag viel sitzt /sitzen muss - am besten täglich seine 10-15 min Rückenschule machen. Aber das werden euch eure Physiotherapeuten sicher nahegelegt haben.

Ich hatte zunächst auch den cambium im Blick, finde den Preis allerdings ebenfalls unverschämt. Deswegen habe ich halt 300g mehr am Rad, dafür aber auch 80,- Eur mehr im Geldsäckel. Am Sattel sollte man letztlich nicht sparen, der ist das wichtigste Teil an der ganzen Kiste. Selle San Marco kann ich nichts zu sagen, aber wenn er passt... Wie gesagt, wenn du nicht gerade Veganer bist, sondern dich die Pflege oder das Abfärben bei Echleder stört: Sattelüberzug. Andere Firmen sind fi:zik und ergon, die verfolgen bestimmte ergonomische Konzepte und haben eine breite Pallette. Bei den Preisen weiß ich nicht bescheid.

Viele Grüße und allzeit gute Fahrt,
Der Mops


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Dieser Thread hier ist nicht ganz unschuldig daran, dass ich mir heute im Kölner Specialized Concept Store, fürs Wintertraining und längere Touren im Sommer, ein AWOL Comp  bestellt habe. Es war übrigens das letzte verfügbare Modell in meiner Größe. 

Ich bin 1,80 groß, Schrittlänge ist 86. Habe mich für Größe M entschieden. Vor Ort konnte ich ein basis AWOL in L und M testen. Das M hat sich irgendwie stimmiger und nach mehr Spaß angefühlt. Beim L musste ich mich schon ordentlich strecken, um an die Drops zu kommen.

Jetzt heißt es noch eine Woche vorfreudiges Warten...


----------



## JayTurner (8. Dezember 2015)

Hoi
Sieht so aus als würde es doch irgendwann mal ein Awol mit Carbon-Gabel geben.
Die Geometrie sieht auch eher nach ´nem Crosser aus. Ich freu mich drauf und hoffe,
dass das ein stabileres Rad als das Reynolds Awol wird.
https://www.instagram.com/p/--IW0ou30j/?taken-by=johnprolly
Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (8. Dezember 2015)

Ist leider noch weniger als ein richtiger Prototyp: http://theradavist.com/2015/12/eriks-sparkle-abyss-the-custom-skid-sled/#1

Aber sehr geil dennoch.


----------



## DonUschi (8. Dezember 2015)

Genau so wollte ich mein Licht auch am Vorbau montieren! Sogar Eric hat einfach gebohrt!!!


----------



## ONE78 (8. Dezember 2015)

aber eigentlich sind die (meisten) supernova nicht zur überkopfmontage gedacht. die haben doch extra ne linse zur besseren nahfeldausleuchtung usw...


----------



## DonUschi (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab ja auch ne Edelux. Da geht es auf die art auch richtig herum. =)


----------



## Rommos (9. Dezember 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> aber eigentlich sind die (meisten) supernova nicht zur überkopfmontage gedacht. die haben doch extra ne linse zur besseren nahfeldausleuchtung usw...



Dafür gibt es ja jetzt die E3Pure HBM
http://supernova-lights.com/page/e3-pure-3


----------



## ONE78 (9. Dezember 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja jetzt die E3Pure HBM
> http://supernova-lights.com/page/e3-pure-3



genau, die hat auch die seitliche Aufnahme wie meine alte lefty.
für die hängende montage kenne ich eigentlich nur die hier bzw die E3 triple2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havi (10. Dezember 2015)

Ist zwar schon eine Seite her, aber die Innenverlegung der Lichtkabel in Vorbau und Gabel möchte ich noch um meine Ideen ergänzen. Nicht an einem AWOL durchgeführt, aber das ist ja wurst.
Vorab: Vorbau oder Gabelschaft anbohren käme für mich unter keinen Umständen in Frage.
Nach dem Destruktiven Einschub aber auch noch etwas konstruktives: (Das war eine Supernova mit rotationssymmetrischem Reflektor, das kopfüber-Problem bleibt also, ich grüble schon ewig an einer einfach umsetzbaren Lösung für "richtig rum" )



Befestigt ist der Supernovahalter hier dran: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Procraft/Spacer-Bell-Fahrradklingel-p19068/ Klingel abschrauben und das Gewinde ausbohren.
Das Lichtkabel ist ein dünnes zweiadriges Busch und Müller. Das geht durch den Gabelschaft hoch, entweder durch einen Expander mit Kabeldurchführung oder wenn möglich durch die Lücken in der Aheadkralle.



Selbstbau Kabeldurchführung am Expander...



Auf dem nächsten Bild steht der Vorbau minimal über die Oberkante des Gabelschaftes raus, das reichte grade aus um das Kabel rauszuführen und in den Klemmschlitz vom Vorbau zu stopfen. Alternativ kann man einen dünnen Spacer über den Vorbau montieren und den am oberen Rand etwas einfeilen um das Kabel rauszuführen.


----------



## roundround (10. Dezember 2015)

Tolle Lösung!
Wenn die Lampe jetzt noch mit um die Kurve lenkt wäre sie perfekt.


----------



## Havi (10. Dezember 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Tolle Lösung!
> Wenn die Lampe jetzt noch mit um die Kurve lenkt wäre sie perfekt.



Tut sie. Die Spacer drehen doch mit.


----------



## DonUschi (10. Dezember 2015)

Geile Nummer. Danke für die Bilder!

Den Halter von Supernova habe ich zuhause. Die Edeluxx gibt es auch in umgekehrt, aber ich habe ja schon die Normale. Bei mir ist aber so viel Platz durch die ganzen Spacer, dass ich sie nach oben setzen kann.


----------



## Havi (10. Dezember 2015)

Hier sieht man den Klingelspacer noch etwas besser:




Noch kurz der Vollständigkeit halber: Beim Kabelverstecken im Vorbauklemmschlitz sollte man natürlich Acht geben, ob der Schlitz groß genug ist. Bei dem abgebildeten Ritchey Vorbau ging es, aber enger hätte der Schlitz nicht sein dürfen.


----------



## DonUschi (10. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich schon in deinem Album gefunden. ^^ Fand ich ganz hilfreich da man dort die Verschraubung sieht.


----------



## roundround (10. Dezember 2015)

Havi schrieb:


> Tut sie. Die Spacer drehen doch mit.



Ach stimmt ja .

Dann ist es perfekt! Für 5,50€ ohne ein Loch in ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil bohren zu müssen.


----------



## mfux (10. Dezember 2015)

Warum nicht drehen? Würd doch optisch passen... Den Scheinwerfer unterm Vorbau entlang... So sind eh die Schaltzüge im Licht, oder?
Mfg


----------



## DonUschi (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich nehme an der Montagepunkt der Lampe ist vom Winkel im Weg. Man kann den Steg nicht weit genug nach unten winkeln und die lampe noch parallel zum Boden stellen.


----------



## ew742 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte hier nur mal kurz vorbeikommen und den Link zu einem der tumblr-Blogs vom AWOL-Designer Erik Bohlin absetzen:
http://eriknohlin.tumblr.com
Er hat ja mehrere Blogs und taucht regelmässig auch auf anderen Seiten auf, bei dem hier wird aber die Designarbeit an Rädern und Radkonzepten sehr gut dargestellt.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Dezember 2015)

Heute Morgen im Bikeshop abgeholt und direkt die erste Ausfahrt gemacht. 
Ich bin begeistert! Macht richtig Spaß und ist ne super Ergänzung zu meinen Fullies. 












Die Pedale sollen noch gegen Kombipedale getauscht werden, weil ich das Rad auch schonmal spontan mit normalen Schuhen nutzen möchte. 
Wenn jemand Tipps für gute Kombipedale hat - immer gerne.


----------



## wowbagger (13. Dezember 2015)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Tipps für gute Kombipedale hat - immer gerne.


Ich fahre mit denen und finde die für diesen Zweck einwandfrei. 90%spd Rest Strassenschuhe,


----------



## pefro (13. Dezember 2015)

Die XT Kombi Pedale kann ich empfehlen:







Bin ich die ganze Saison gefahren. Funktionieren sehr gut.


----------



## Sentilo (13. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Adventstour an den Tegernsee ...


----------



## talybont (13. Dezember 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Die XT Kombi Pedale kann ich empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu rutschig - bei Nässe mit normalen Schuhen fast unfahrbar. Die ollen 324er sind um Welten besser.


----------



## pizpalue (13. Dezember 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Zu rutschig - bei Nässe mit normalen Schuhen fast unfahrbar. Die ollen 324er sind um Welten besser.




Sicher wie alles eine Frage des Einsatzzwecks. Ich fahre auch die T 780 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Am MTB im Herbstschlamm fahre ich auch andere Pedale, für meinen Awol Einsatz sind die aber optimal. Das ist für mich ein reines Spaßbike, das ich nicht andauernd im Regen fahren muss. Die normale Standfläche des Pedals ist dafür groß und bietet ausgezeichneten Stand. Auf der längeren Radreise würde ich eh mit Klicks fahren. Die orangen Reflektoren kann mal gut abbauen (siehe unter meinen Bildern). Schande über mich, aber Orange ist nicht so meine Farbe und hätte so gar nicht zu dem allblack Design gepasst.  Schau mal bei Roseversand. Da finden sich in der Regel viele Bewertungen zu Komponenten wie auch zu den hier genannten Pedalen.


----------



## talybont (13. Dezember 2015)

Fahre die T780 täglich bei Wind und Wetter, ebenso die 324er am Mannheimer Stadrad. Deswegen erlaube ich mir zu sagen, dass das alte besser ist bzw. altagstaugkicher.


----------



## pefro (14. Dezember 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Zu rutschig - bei Nässe mit normalen Schuhen fast unfahrbar. Die ollen 324er sind um Welten besser.



Musst sie halt auf der richtigen Seite fahren... 

Ich hab mit denen keinerlei Probleme. Die 324 bin ich vorher gefahren, merke da keinen Unterschied, von "fast unfahrbar" ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## sigma7 (15. Dezember 2015)

pefro schrieb:


> Die XT Kombi Pedale kann ich empfehlen: <Bild entfernt> Bin ich die ganze Saison gefahren, funktionieren sehr gut.


Funktion ist prima, Haltbarkeit ist zu gering. Beim ersten Paar ruckelte das rechte Shimano XT Pedal (PD-T780) wie ein Nabendynamo, nach einer Laufleistung von nur 1360 Kilometern im Alltagsradl (mit langem Schutzblech!). Der gleiche Fehler beim zweiten Paar, nach einer Laufleistung von 4700 Kilometern im Alltagsradl. 

Nachtrag. Radl wird täglich gefahren, steht in der Regel überdacht.


-- sigma7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (15. Dezember 2015)

Also ich fahr das A530 schon seit Jahren am Alltagsrad. Wenig bis keine Pflege, funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## pefro (15. Dezember 2015)

Tja, wie man sieht: 5 Leute, 6 Meinungen 

Ich befürchte da hilft dem Fragesteller nur eines: selbst ausprobieren!


----------



## Schmu (16. Dezember 2015)

Bin auf der Suche nach ner schönen und vor allem großvolumigen Tasche für das Pizza Rack, also ne Randonneur Tasche o.ä. 

Bin bis jetzt auf die Rando Bag von Swift gestoßen, finde den Preis von ca. 250$ aber zu heftig 
http://builtbyswift.com/shop/ozette-randonneur-bag/

Habt ihr bzw kennt ihr ne günstige Alternative?


----------



## harald_legner (16. Dezember 2015)

Etwas günstiger können die Taschen von Parsleybags sein: http://www.parsleybags.com/DE/cnt_main.html


----------



## ew742 (16. Dezember 2015)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Etwas günstiger können die Taschen von Parsleybags sein: http://www.parsleybags.com/DE/cnt_main.html



Die Taschen sind vom Preis her etwa gleich, durch Wegfall von Zoll und Versand entstehen Sparpotentiale gegenüber Swift. Ich habe mich aber bewußt für eine Parsleybags-Tasche entschieden, weil sie individuell hergestellt wird (Farben/Stoffe/Befestigung/Aufteilung/Aufnäher etc.) Das sind Einzelanfertigungen, die können kaum günstiger sein.

Im Bike-Department Ost habe ich eine eine Serientasche (grün/schwarz) mit Rollverschluß gesehen, die passen könnte. Kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Hersteller/das Modell erinnern, nur das sie mit 160 Euro eben eher im gewünschten Bereich von Schmu sein dürfte. Willst´e da mal anrufen?

Gruß
EW742


----------



## Schmu (16. Dezember 2015)

Hört sich gut an, hab aber eben im Wahnsinn nochmal in meine Bike Kasse geschaut und werde das Thema Tasche erstmal in Richtung 2016 schieben 

Werde mir jetzt mal nen schicken Korb (schwarz, Metall, grobmaschig) der die Maße des Pizza Rack hat als Übergangslösung zulegen.
Parsley steht aber auf jeden Fall ganz oben auf der Liste 

Mal schauen was es dazu im Internet zu finden gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (16. Dezember 2015)

Bezüglich Pizza Rack Tasche habe ich noch was günstiges gefunden:

http://timtas.nl/de/product/porteurbag-square/

Finde die Idee mit der schnellen Montage/ Demontage praktisch (am Lenker Klettverschluss und mit nem Haken am Gepäckträger gegen gehalten). 
Preis geht völlig in Ordnung. 

Hmm jetzt bin ich doch am grübeln ob ich mir nen Übergangskorb hole


----------



## pefro (16. Dezember 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> ...Hmm jetzt bin ich doch am grübeln ob ich mir nen Übergangskorb hole



Ein KORB oder ein holländisches Täschchen. Also wenn Du mich fragst, ist das beides starker Tobak für ein AWOL


----------



## Schmu (16. Dezember 2015)

ich hätte da an sowas gedacht: http://www.ecovelo.info/2010/11/07/stuff-we-like-wald-137-basket/

Passt eigentlich super zum Awol Konzept
finde ich ne schöne filigrane Lösung, man kann das Pizza Rack n bisschen sinnvoller nutzen und die Hipster bekommen n Beulchen  in ihrer Röhren Jeans vom Style des Korbes


----------



## hellmono (16. Dezember 2015)

Ihr Banausen. Körbchen sind sogar approved vom Godfather of the AWOL.


----------



## Schmu (16. Dezember 2015)

sag ich doch 
hab nur das Foto auf die schnelle nicht mit der guuuugel bilder suche gefunden

by the way: Erics Korb ist übrigens von Wald - die sehen sehr schick aus, da sie ringsum gleich hoch sind und nicht wie die meisten Standard Fahrradkörbe für den Gepäckträger hinten ne Abschrägung haben, was dem ganzen den Oma- / Hollandrad look verpasst.


----------



## pefro (16. Dezember 2015)

Hehe, ok - und in den Wald Korb passt ja auch noch ein Täschchen:  








Wie wärs denn mit der noblen Holz Edition?


----------



## Schmu (16. Dezember 2015)

Das mit dem Täschchen ist ja mein Grundgedanke für den Arbeitweg: Arbeitsrucksack reinwerfen und mit halbwegs trockenem Rücken zur Arbeit.

Die Holz Edition würde ich selbst machen, ist ja kein Hexenwerk


----------



## TinoKlaus (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin hier schon eine Weile ein Stiller Mitleser. Nachdem mein Aufbauprojekt jetzt am Rahmen scheitert, will ich Informationen zu anderen Rahmensets sammeln, um zu schauen wie ich jetzt mit meiner gut gefüllten Restkiste fortfahre.

Gibts im Raum Berlin/Brandenburg ein paar AWOLs? Ich würde mir gerne mal eines aus der Nähe anschauen. Laut Webseite gibts jedenfalls keinen Händler im Umkreis von 200km um meine Postleitzahl.


----------



## ONE78 (16. Dezember 2015)

Bei Nano Bikes stand immer eins rum


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (19. Dezember 2015)

...kann einfach alles...


----------



## hellmono (19. Dezember 2015)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


>



Am Rhein? Da war ich im Sommer auch, habe mich hinterher geärgert, kein Foto gemacht zu haben.


----------



## flm (19. Dezember 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> ...kann einfach alles...


Sehr geil! Kommst Du mit dem Ergon Sattel klar?


----------



## Schmu (19. Dezember 2015)

Danke, 

Habe schon etliche Sättel durch (u.a. auch Brooks Cambium, B17 usw) und bin nach einer Radbiometrie nachdem auch der Sattel während der Fahrt auf Druck Belastung usw vermessen wurde dabei geblieben. 
Bin super glücklich mit dem guten Stück.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Dezember 2015)

So, meins ist jetzt endlich fertig und darf auch hier rein. Awol in Ausbaustufe 1.0


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Dezember 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Am Rhein? Da war ich im Sommer auch, habe mich hinterher geärgert, kein Foto gemacht zu haben.


Ja genau. Rheinkilometer of the beast.


----------



## ew742 (22. Dezember 2015)

Schmu schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach ner schönen und vor allem großvolumigen Tasche für das Pizza Rack, also ne Randonneur Tasche o.ä.
> 
> Bin bis jetzt auf die Rando Bag von Swift gestoßen, finde den Preis von ca. 250$ aber zu heftig
> http://builtbyswift.com/shop/ozette-randonneur-bag/
> ...



Bei BDO in Leipzig gibt es diese Tasche hier: http://ilequipment.com/collections/all/products/velo-orange-pass-stow-rackbag für 145 Euro.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## Schmu (22. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, 
Ich lasse mir jetzt allerdings hier eine auf Maß mit Wunschfarbe usw. fürs Pizzarack schneidern: http://timtas.nl/de/shop/

Lieferzeit ca 2 Wochen 

Werde berichten wenn sie ankommt.


----------



## randinneur (24. Dezember 2015)

ew742 schrieb:


> Bei BDO in Leipzig gibt es diese Tasche hier: http://ilequipment.com/collections/all/products/velo-orange-pass-stow-rackbag für 145 Euro.



Meinst Du als Einzelstück oder nehmen die Bestellungen an? Genau sowas suche ich schon seit Ewigkeiten. Gibts da bauähnliche Alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (25. Dezember 2015)

randinneur schrieb:


> Meinst Du als Einzelstück oder nehmen die Bestellungen an? Genau sowas suche ich schon seit Ewigkeiten. Gibts da bauähnliche Alternativen?



Tja, ich kenne deren Lagerbestand und Zulieferervereinbarungen nicht. Ruf da am besten mal direkt an, die Tasche liegt aktuell auf einem Pizza-Rack auf einem der AWOLs dort.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## SirDynamo (26. Dezember 2015)

In welchem Shop hast du es gekauft? 



BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen im Bikeshop abgeholt und direkt die erste Ausfahrt gemacht.
> Ich bin begeistert! Macht richtig Spaß und ist ne super Ergänzung zu meinen Fullies.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Dezember 2015)

SirDynamo schrieb:


> In welchem Shop hast du es gekauft?


Breuers Bikebahnhof in Köln Longerich. Guter Laden!


----------



## SirDynamo (26. Dezember 2015)

Danke. Das ist ja nicht so weit, gibt's da noch mehr davon?


----------



## Sentilo (26. Dezember 2015)

Auf Isar-Weihnachtstour.


----------



## RayRide (27. Dezember 2015)

Hello, könnt ihr mir tip's geben wo ich die Specialized Panniers und das Pizza Rack bekomme?!

Und ja es müssen die Specialized Panniers sein!

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (27. Dezember 2015)

Mit etwas Glück findest du jemanden, der seine Schutzbleche verkaufen möchte. Oder bei Händlern, die ein Komplettbike ohne verkaufen. Gleiches gilt für das Pizza Rack.


----------



## Schmu (27. Dezember 2015)

Die original Seitentaschen habe ich mal bei hibike gesehen


----------



## ew742 (27. Dezember 2015)

RayRide schrieb:


> Hello, könnt ihr mir tip's geben wo ich die Specialized Panniers und das Pizza Rack bekomme?!
> 
> Und ja es müssen die Specialized Panniers sein!
> 
> Grüße!



Lt. dem Specialized-Service ist das Pizza-Rack ab "Jahresbeginn 2016" einzeln bestellbar. Ich rechne damit, das es Februar wird...

Gruß
EW742


----------



## harald_legner (27. Dezember 2015)

Zu den Taschen: Nachdem Ortlieb ja bereits die Specialized-Taschen hergestellt hat, haben sie auch eine sehr ähnliche eigene Tasche auf den Markt gebracht. http://www.hibike.com/ortlieb-singl...volumen-12l-pcf1fd939cfd3449f15e03a134b3d1f2c Vielleicht ist die sogar etwas besser, dank des Gurtes und des Reflektors. Aber ebenso teuer ...


----------



## harald_legner (28. Dezember 2015)

Der Weihnachtsmann fährt AWOL (bei der Hamburger Critical Mass am 25.12.2015): https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-2bIgWRSbkQWmRaa3ZCd1RzTFU/view


----------



## palsfjall (28. Dezember 2015)

...so jetzt ist es fast fertig. Der Gepäckträger fehlt noch. Ein Seitenständer, den ich nicht ständig mit der Ferse berühre wäre noch ganz nett. Am vorderen (SKS-)Schutzblech habe ich den oberen Strebenhalter entfernt um nicht in Konflikt mit der Bremse zu kommen. Die Hayes ist übrigens eine Katastrophe. Kann man die Bremswirkung noch irgendwie verbessern? Die Kurbel habe ich mit einem Biopace-Blatt versehen - um 72° gedreht, so dass es etwa einem osymetric-Kettenblatt gleichkommt. Heute kleine Jungfernfahrt: Bandscheibe hat sich erstmal nicht beschwert.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Dezember 2015)

Heute morgen, 08:15 Uhr Sonnenaufgang...







Wieder zurück um 16:30 Uhr, pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang...




Dazwischen 120 km Spaß!


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Januar 2016)

Prost Neujahr!!!


----------



## SirDynamo (9. Januar 2016)

Mal eine Frage, STI Bora Schalt. - Bremseinheit. Kommt über die Aussenhülle des Bremszug auch so eine Endkappe in die STI Einheit oder geht die Aussenhülle direkt da rein?


----------



## c3pflo (11. Januar 2016)

Hey ihr AWOLaner, ich brauche eure Hilfe!
Ich suche neue Reifen für mein AWOL (2015er Elite) und bin etwas verloren zwischen den vielen Einsatzgebieten des AWOL.

Ich fahre:
- *Im Alltag überwiegend Asphalt, *vor allem in der Stadt. Allerdings in Stuttgart und das heißt: Wenige Fahrradwege, viel Geholper über schlechten Asphalt, Straßenbahnschienen, Bordsteine, leider auch sehr viele Glasscherben. Dafür sollte der Reifen auf jeden Fall gut rollen, einigermaßen Pannenschutz bieten und auch im Winter gefahren werden können (richtige Winter haben wir ja eh kaum noch).
- *Im Urlaub* AWOL-typisch mit viel Gepäck *alles, was kommt*. Ich find's geil mit dem AWOL einfach weiterfahren zu können, wenn der Asphalt mal endet, auch mal einen moderaten Singletrail oder so.
- Abends oder am Wochenende *Crosstouren* durch die Stuttgarter Wälder. Kommt leider viel zu selten vor, weil ich auch ein Mountainbike besitze, aber macht Bock und sollte mit dem neuen Reifen absolut möglich sein.

Momentan ist der Schwalbe Marathon Mondial in 700x40c aufgezogen, den ich auch weiter für die längeren Reisen verwenden kann. Er ist soweit ein treuer Begleiter, aber halt auch bleischwer (650g)..

Sind wir mal ehrlich: Optik ist richtig wichtig. Und weil das AWOL damit einfach geil aussieht, wünsche ich mir einen Reifen in Skinwall-Optik. Ins Auge gefallen sind mir da besonders die Challenge Reifen, besonders diese drei:
- Strada Bianca - Gravel Reifen in 30mm Breite
- Almanzo - Cyclocross Reifen in 33mm Breite
- Gravel Grinder - Gravel Reifen in 36mm Breite (scheint man hier aber nur in ganz Schwarz zu bekommen)

Was haltet ihr von den Challenge Reifen für das genannte Einsatzgebiet? Fallen euch vielleicht noch Alternativen ein?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (12. Januar 2016)

Das Problem an den leichteren Reifen ist i.d.R. der Pannenschutz. Kein Wunder, sind ja auch für den Sport und nicht für den Alltag gemacht.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2016)

Also ich bin mit dem Conti Crossride (~420g) schon ne ganze Weile pannenfrei im Glasscherben-Viertel Unterwegs. Das einzige was mich bisher gestoppt hat, war ein Reißnagel und mit dem konnte ich sogar noch heimfahren.


----------



## ew742 (12. Januar 2016)

SirDynamo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, STI Bora Schalt. - Bremseinheit. Kommt über die Aussenhülle des Bremszug auch so eine Endkappe in die STI Einheit oder geht die Aussenhülle direkt da rein?



Ja, würde ich mit Endkappe machen.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## nonamenic (12. Januar 2016)

Frage an die AWOL-Fahrer: habe jetzt zum zweiten Mal wochenlang versucht mich mit dem Brooks B17 anzufreunden, aber irgendwie passt mein Hintern nicht zum Sattel. Finde ich sehr schade, da der Sattel echt eine Schönheit ist und super zum AWOL passt. Werde es jetzt mal mit dem Cambium C17 carved probieren. Den gibt es gerade günstiger bei Fahrrad.de
Somit muss er weg:
Brooks B17 titanium schwarz, Neupreis bei B24 war € 164,90 im Dezember 2014. Gefahren wurde er insgesamt maximal 1.000 km. Wurde nie nachgespannt. Bei Regen war immer die Abdeckung drüber. Bei Interesse gerne PN.

was anderes: fahre aktuell die PROCRAFT-Schutzbleche mit einem Schwalbe Marathon in 50 mm Ausführung. Im Stand ist an der unteren Strebe vorne, bzw. an dieser schwarzen Kunststoffbefestigung circa ein Fingerbreit Platz. Im Wiegetritt verwindet sich entweder die Gabel oder das Original-Laufrad dermaßen, dass der Reifen an der Strebe schleift. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Grüße Chris


----------



## pefro (12. Januar 2016)

Ob der Cambium besser passt? Ich hab den eher als noch härter in Erinnerung... Aber: Versuch macht kluch. Beim Sattel hilft die ganze Theorie nicht, der muss einfach passen.



nonamenic schrieb:


> ...was anderes: fahre aktuell die PROCRAFT-Schutzbleche mit einem Schwalbe Marathon in 50 mm Ausführung. Im Stand ist an der unteren Strebe vorne, bzw. an dieser schwarzen Kunststoffbefestigung circa ein Fingerbreit Platz. Im Wiegetritt verwindet sich entweder die Gabel oder das Original-Laufrad dermaßen, dass der Reifen an der Strebe schleift. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?
> 
> Grüße Chris



Ich fahre auch Schwalbe 50er. Zusammen mit den Guilles Berthoud Blechen verwindet sich da nichts. Keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## nonamenic (12. Januar 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Ob der Cambium besser passt? Ich hab den eher als noch härter in Erinnerung... Aber: Versuch macht kluch. Beim Sattel hilft die ganze Theorie nicht, der muss einfach passen.



den Cambium hatte ich schon mal und hat auch ganz gut gepasst, der musste dann aber ans MTB wandern und hat dann leider bei der ersten Ausfahrt gelitten. Außerdem gab es damals noch keinen schwarzen Cambium 

Schutzbleche: dann werde ich wohl als nächstes in die Gilles Berthoud-Bleche investieren müssen inklusive Lackierung


----------



## klemmi (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo!
Der Thread ist ja schon sehr gross
Auch ich habe ein awol frameset.
Sehr schönes Rad welches ich jeden Tag bewege.
Ich spiele seit einigen Tagen mit dem Gedanken mir eine Rohloff in das Rad zu bauen. Mit Carbon Drive damit ich komplett frei von äußeren Einflüssen bin (gerade für den Winter)
Am besten gefällt mir die Lösung mit dem co Motion drehgriff mit 31,8 er klemmung.
Jetzt nur noch eine Frage. Gibt es jemanden der ein 2015er frameset mit Rohloff gebaut hat? Ich würde es gern so lösen wie man es wohl mit dem 2016er drop outs tun kann, welche zu Rohloff oem passen!?
Bilder wären mir sehr lieb.
Würde natürlich auch mal mein Rad hochladen wenn gewünscht


----------



## JayTurner (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo Stummes Forum
Hab heute mein neues Awol Expert aufgebaut, nachdem der alte Comp Rahmen gerissen war. Hoffe der neue Rahmen hält länger als ein Jahr. Mitte Februar sollen endlich die langerwarteten Pizza Racks nach D kommen. Zudem die original Schutzbleche vom Awol. 
Wünsche euch allen ein pannenarmes Jahr und viele schöne Ausfahrten.
Grüße


----------



## steffrod (12. Januar 2016)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Hallo Stummes Forum
> Hab heute mein neues Awol Expert aufgebaut, nachdem der alte Comp Rahmen gerissen war. Hoffe der neue Rahmen hält länger als ein Jahr. Mitte Februar sollen endlich die langerwarteten Pizza Racks nach D kommen. Zudem die original Schutzbleche vom Awol.
> Wünsche euch allen ein pannenarmes Jahr und viele schöne Ausfahrten.
> GrüßeAnhang anzeigen 452455 Anhang anzeigen 452456 Anhang anzeigen 452454



Hi Jay Turner,

sieht doch gut aus! Hoffentlich hast du länger Freude an dem neuen Rahmen.

Welche Pedale hast du verbaut?

Mein Aufbau wird am Wochenende finalisiert. Ich stelle dann auch mal ein Foto ein...

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (12. Januar 2016)

Zur Rohloff habe ich diese Bilder auf Instagram gefunden. Das Rad fährt so vermutlich in den USA. Wenn du auf Instagramm unterwegs bist, kannst du über die Kommentarfunktion vielleicht Details erfahren.


----------



## klemmi (13. Januar 2016)

Genau sowas hab ich gesucht-
Auch wenn ich genau so einen Aufbau vermeiden möchte!
Die Überlegung war am drop out zu feilen bis es ungefähr so aussieht wie die neuen die wohl kommen sollen.


----------



## c3pflo (13. Januar 2016)

Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen am AWOL und für welchen Einsatzzweck?


----------



## harald_legner (13. Januar 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen am AWOL und für welchen Einsatzzweck?



Ich bin bislang nur mit Specialized FatBoys unterwegs gewesen. Asphalt und Waldwege. Grundsätzlich ein guter Reifen, leider sitzt er extrem stramm auf der Felge, so dass Pannen unterwegs äusserst mühselig zu beheben sind. Ich hoffe, dass ich im Laufe des Frühjahrs an diese Reifen rankomme, die würde ich gerne mal testen (und hoffe sehr, dass sie sich besser aufziehen lassen): http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/supple-vitesse-sl-700c-clincher-tire


----------



## Bonpensiero (13. Januar 2016)

Ja, Somas Supple Vitesse ist in der Tat sehr interessant. Die 38er oder 42er wären was für mein Vaya.


----------



## Schmu (13. Januar 2016)

Die Soma Cazadero in 42mm sehen sehr interessant aus, vor allem für die unter den AWOListen die gerne Gräwln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayTurner (13. Januar 2016)

Servus
@steffrod, 
Ich habe ein Shimano PD-A530 eingebaut. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Diese 2 Fach Pedale sind halt immer etwas nervig, da sie sich bei Stop an Go Fahrten mit normalen Schuhen oft auf die falsche Seite drehen. Aber ansonsten prima und preiswert.

Zu dem Reifendiskurs kann ich nur sagen, dass sich die Schwalbe Thunder Burts auf Asphalt und Waldweg super fahren und toll federn, aber gerne schon vom Rollsplit ´nen Platten kriegen. Auf matschigeren Wegen verschmieren sie mir zu schnell. Möchte mir als nächstes auch die Cazadero´s besorgen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Alte Frage: Hat irgendjemand ne Carbon Gabel mit 1 1/8 Zoll und evtl sogar Rackmounts und Thru Axle irgendwo entdeckt?
Grüße


----------



## c3pflo (13. Januar 2016)

Die Cazaderos find ich auch superspannend, wäre da sehr dankbar für Erfahrungsberichte!
Supple Vitesse im Grunde auch, aber die wirken schon sehr asphalt-lastig, oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2016)

Hi! Vielleicht hilft euch das hier weiter: Klick

Da gibt es 2 schicke Soma Reifen und auch diverse Gravelers...


----------



## Schmu (14. Januar 2016)

Hier bekommt man den Cazadero für 50€/ Stück (auch kein Pappenstiel):
http://sella-berolinum.de/shop-teil...trekking-reifen-28-x-1-6-schwarz-/-beige?c=70


----------



## Sentilo (14. Januar 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen am AWOL und für welchen Einsatzzweck?



Ich bleib beim 1,95er Ground Control. Damit kommt man nämlich wirklich weiter, wenn die Straße endet. Er rollt auch nicht schlecht und bietet einigermaßen Pannenschutz. Deshalb konnte ich den Reifenwechseltrieb bislang noch gut unterdrücken


----------



## JayTurner (14. Januar 2016)

Hab mir die cazadero's heute mal bestellt und werde euch dann mit Fotos und Erfahrungsberichten füttern.
Hat jemand von euch aktuell ein 2016 Awol in S gesehen? Ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar..
Grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2016)

Ich kann demnächst was über den WTB Nano Race CX in 700x40c schreiben. Wahrscheinlich sogar auch in Form eines Rennberichtes.


----------



## Sentilo (14. Januar 2016)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch aktuell ein 2016 Awol in S gesehen? Ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar



Vor Kurzem stand noch ein Elite im Specialized Concept Store in München. Das weiße Awol für 1299,–.


----------



## c-racer (17. Januar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich kann demnächst was über den WTB Nano Race CX in 700x40c schreiben. Wahrscheinlich sogar auch in Form eines Rennberichtes.









Ich kann zwar kein Rennen bieten aber über 1000km Erfahrung mit den Nanos: Kurz gesagt rundum empfehlenswert für alles außer tiefem Schlamm, da ist er nur mittelmäßig. Das ist aber logisch: Breit und kleinteiliges Profil.
Ansonsten rollt er auch auf Asphalt sehr gut. So gut sogar, dass ich meine Kojak-Slicks nur noch für reine Straßenrouten verwende.
Ansonsten fahre ich bergab gern auch mal Trails, wo der Reifen fast ein leichtes MTB aus dem CX-Rad macht. Kann ihn also -sofern einen das Gewicht nicht stört- uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## c3pflo (18. Januar 2016)

Mmm der WTB Nano Race klingt wirklich verlockend. Danke @c-racer für deine Impressionen.

Wenn's ihn jetzt noch in Skinwall-Optik gäbe, wäre mein Glück perfekt. Aber einen Tod muss man vielleicht sterben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-racer (18. Januar 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Wenn's ihn jetzt noch in Skinwall-Optik gäbe...


von Challenge gibts alle CX Reifen mit Skinwall. Allerdings auch alle nur bis 35c...


----------



## c3pflo (18. Januar 2016)

@c-racer Ja, die 40c des Nanos find ich schon sehr reizvoll. Welcher Reifen von Challenge wäre denn deiner Meinung nach das Äquivalent zum Nano? Der Nano scheint mir durch die durchgehenden Stollen auf der Mitte auch auf Asphalt sehr gut zu laufen, den Reviews nach zu urteilen, Challenge Grifo bspw. eher nicht so gut, fürchte ich.


----------



## c-racer (18. Januar 2016)

Am ehesten der Baby Limus. Allerdings mMn schon aufgrund des großen Unterschieds in der Breite nicht wirklich vergleichbar.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Challenge/Baby-Limus-Open-Faltreifen-p44228/


----------



## c3pflo (18. Januar 2016)

Am ehesten kommt da der Soma Cazedero in die Nähe, würde ich sagen.
http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/cazadero-tires-700c650b-x-42mm


----------



## steffrod (18. Januar 2016)

Aufbau ist erst mal abgeschlossen. Felgenaufkleber werden noch entfernt. Leichte Modifikationen und Anbauten folgen noch. Heute erste kurze Testfahrt unternommen. Das Teil macht einfach nur gute Laune!!! Habe mal schnell 3 Bilder mit der Handykamera geschossen.


----------



## blaubaer (19. Januar 2016)

*Jeahh*   ab 12.Februar 2016 sollten/werden die Pizza Rack's  ausgeliefert  !!!

Bestellt werden kann es jetzt schon bei den LocalDealers, sind aber nicht im b2b-System aufgeführt !


----------



## steffrod (19. Januar 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> *Jeahh*   ab 12.Februar 2016 sollten/werden die Pizza Rack's  ausgeliefert  !!!
> 
> Bestellt werden kann es jetzt schon bei den LocalDealers, sind aber nicht im b2b-System aufgeführt !


Perfekt, danke für die Info! Das brauch ich noch für die etwas längere Tour.


----------



## veiter42 (20. Januar 2016)

Was wird das Pizza Rack denn kosten?


----------



## c3pflo (20. Januar 2016)

69,90 laut meinem Händler, hab es direkt vorbestellt, danke @blaubaer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayTurner (21. Januar 2016)

Servus
Also ein paar vorab Fotos von den Cazaderos. Lassen sich mit guter Spannung schön aufziehen.
Mehr kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht sagen.
Werd sie draussen testen sobald nicht mehr soviel Salz auf der Strasse liegt. Kanns eh kaum erwarten.
Danke @Sentilo bzgl der Auskunft, aber das Weiße ist, bei aller Liebe zu Nohlin's Design einfach nicht schön.
Bei welchem Alpha Bike Shop hast du es gesehen? Dachte die haben das nur in M.
Grüße


----------



## c3pflo (21. Januar 2016)

@JayTurner Bleibt dein Rad im Winter komplett drinnen? Wegen Rostgefahr, oder wie? Ich bin ja der Meinung ein AWOL muss alles mitmachen, auch salzige Straßen


----------



## JayTurner (21. Januar 2016)

Ich hab den gebrochenen Rahmen jetzt noch bis Anfang Januar gefahren. Da war aber auch noch salzfreier Herbst in München angesagt. Jetzt mit den neuen Komponenten will ich nicht als erstes in den Dreck. Mein Awol wohnt das ganze Jahr in der Wohnung und ich hab eher keine Lust es jeden Tag im Winter bei der Kälte zu putzen...Ich muss aufs Land


----------



## c3pflo (21. Januar 2016)

@JayTurner Kann es sein, dass du das letzte Paar bei Sella Berolinum gekauft hast? 
Jetzt hatte ich mich gerade entschieden, und schwups, sind sie nicht mehr verfügbar.. Kennt jemand ne andere Quelle in D für den Soma Cazadero?


----------



## Bonpensiero (22. Januar 2016)

Kann auch sein, dass ich es war. Habe vor zwei Tagen einen Satz Cazaderos von Sella B. bekommen.


----------



## hellmono (22. Januar 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> *Jeahh*   ab 12.Februar 2016 sollten/werden die Pizza Rack's  ausgeliefert  !!!
> 
> Bestellt werden kann es jetzt schon bei den LocalDealers, sind aber nicht im b2b-System aufgeführt !



Danke für den Tipp. Habe gestern auch direkt mal eins geordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich mich bei jeder Fahrt nicht immer komplett einsauen möchte, habe ich mir letztens die matten SKS Bluemels in 53er Breite montiert. Leider passen die aber nicht mit den 1.9er Ground Control Reifen zusammen. Als Übergangslösung habe ich jetzt erstmal Straßenreifen montiert, die ich noch rumliegen hatte. Aber es zieht mich mit dem AWOL doch auch auf unbefestigte Wege.

Daher meine Frage: Welche Cyclocross/MTB Reifen würden mit den og Schutzblechen harmonieren? Welche Reifenbreite könnte man noch verbauen? Mein Anwendungsprofil wäre etwa 70% Asphalt und 30% Wald- und Feldweg. (Trails fahre ich dann doch lieber mit dem MTB. ) Da wären Semislicks wahrscheinlich ausreichend? 

Einen Reifen, wie z.B. den Specialized Trigger oder den Conti Cyclocross Speed fände ich interessant. Ich bin mir halt nur wie gesagt wegen der noch möglichen Einbaubreite unsicher.


----------



## nollak (22. Januar 2016)

Mit der Breite sollte das locker klar gehen. Kannst evtl den WTB Nano nochmal ins Augefassen.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2016)

Zum Thema WTB Nano 700x40c. Montiert ist er schon mal:





Gewicht: 476 gr. bzw. 479 gr.





Platzverhältnisse:










Morgen erfolgt dann eine Testfahrt auf Asphalt. Mal schauen wie er so rollt.


----------



## Sentilo (23. Januar 2016)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Danke @Sentilo bzgl der Auskunft, aber das Weiße ist, bei aller Liebe zu Nohlin's Design einfach nicht schön. Bei welchem Alpha Bike Shop hast du es gesehen? Dachte die haben das nur in M.



Im Concept Store an der Boschetsrieder. Ich weiß es deshalb, weil ich es selber bestellt und gekauft habe. Es war als Geburtstagsgeschenk für eine alte Freundin gedacht. Die verließ dann aber der Mut, und sie tauschte das kleine Awol gegen ein Tiefeinsteiger-Damenrad  

Ob es schon weiterverkauft wurde, weiß ich aber nicht ...


----------



## JayTurner (27. Januar 2016)

Gestern hab ich ne erste Testrunde mit den Cazadero's gemacht. Fahren sich spitzenmäßig auf Asphalt. Am Sonntag machen wir ne größere Runde um den Starnberger See bei der sich noch mehr Eindrücke ergeben werden. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach der schwarzen Sattelstützklemme und evtl dem konischen 15mm Spacer vom Awol Expert. 
Hat da jemand von euch Lust sie zu verkaufen oder gegen die kupfernen oder die blauen zu tauschen? 
Viele Grüße
J


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2016)

@JayTurner : Also bei der Sattelstützenklemme in schwarz könnte ich dir aushelfen. Hab noch eine vom Rahmenset über. Kannst mich ja per PM kontaktieren.


----------



## JayTurner (2. Februar 2016)

So, nachdem ich jetzt schon ein paar Runden mit den Cazadero's gedreht habe muss ich sagen, dass ich von den Reifen sehr begeistert bin. Sie Rollen auf Asphalt und Waldwegen sehr gut und haben einen sensationellen Grip. Ich hab als Vergleich den Specialized Trigger Sport und den Schwalbe Thunder Burt gefahren. Die Specialized Reifen fand ich sehr gut aber etwas rutschig auf Laub und Waldwegen. Thunder Burt fährt sich klasse im Wald und federt dank seiner Dicke natürlich super. Trotzdem sind die Soma Cazadero's meine neuen Favoriten weil sie in Punkto Grip noch besser sind. Wie es im Matsch aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen aber da macht die Breite des Reifens und die kleine Stollen warscheinlich weniger Spaß. Als Sahnehäubchen sind die Cazadero's einfach wunderschön und bringen die Schwarzen Felgen besser zur Geltung.
Laut dem Berliner Händler sind sie ab Ende Februar auch wieder lieferbar in Deutschland. 
Viele Grüße von der Isar


----------



## harald_legner (3. Februar 2016)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Laut dem Berliner Händler sind sie ab Ende Februar auch wieder lieferbar in Deutschland.


Das klingt gut, vielleicht schaffen's dann ja auch noch andere Soma-Reifen nach Deutschland. Mir hatte man seitens Sella-Berolinum erzählt, dass sie Soma aber nicht mehr führen wollen. Mir wurde geraten, mich an die Radbude https://www.facebook.com/radbude/?fref=nf zu wenden. Wurde dir das auch so gesagt?


----------



## derbert (3. Februar 2016)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> Die 2,25er Reifen passen locker in den Rahmen und sehen in meinen Augen immer noch gut aus. Wie sie sich auf Tour machen, werde ich berichten, sobald ich mal unterwegs gewesen bin.



Hallo Dianmaan,

könntest Du bei Gelegenheit Fotos einstellen, wieviel Luft da bei Gabel und Hinterbau zwischen Blech und Gummi noch vorhanden ist?

Du hattest das ja netterweise schon mal für die SuperMotos gemacht. Bin jetzt auch stolzer AWOL-Besitzer und akut auf der Pneu-Suche.

vg, albert


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Februar 2016)

Vorsicht mit der Aussage, dass 2,25" Reifen in Rahmen und Gabel passen!
Ich hatte beim Beginn meines Aufbaus testweise einen Schwalbe Rocket Ron in 2,25 vorne und hinten drin. Da geht es ganz schön eng zu, wie die Fotos beweisen:
Sitzstreben:





Kettenstrebe:


 

und Gabel:


 
Grober als ein RoRo darf es schon mal nicht mehr werden. Und meiner Meinung nach ist das schon zu wenig Platz. Die Reifen sind auf einem Mavic Crossride-LRS montiert gewesen. Mir hat es auch optisch gar nicht gefallen. Ein guter Kompromiss wäre das ein 2,0er RacingRalph oder sowas in der Art. Oder so einen WTB Nano in 700cx40. Damit bin ich voll zufrieden genug Grip im Wald und rollt leicht auf dem Asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (3. Februar 2016)

Für alle, die gerne Soma Reifen haben möchten:

Die Radbude bestellt nach eigener Aussage demnächst bei SOMA, also wenn ihr Cazadero, Supple Vitesse oder ähnliches haben möchtet, go for it 

ich habe gefragt, ob sie dann auch innerhalb Deutschlands versenden, aber noch keine Antwort darauf. Die Radbude ist in Dortmund (ich selbst aber nicht, daher auf Versand angewiesen).

https://www.facebook.com/radbude/

EDIT: Mist, Soma Supple Vitesse EX ist nicht lieferbar... Vielleicht geh ich dann einfach auf den Shikoro, auch wenn er schwerer ist und nicht ganz so hübsch.


----------



## JayTurner (3. Februar 2016)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Mir wurde geraten, mich an die Radbude https://www.facebook.com/radbude/?fref=nf zu wenden. Wurde dir das auch so gesagt?



Als ich heute dort anrief meinte der Herr Haase, dass sie schon bestellt und im Container auf der Reise nach D sind.Von der Radbude habe ich nix gehört.
Hab mal in USA geschaut, weil da gerade ein Freund ist, aber da sind die Cazedero's auch nicht viel leichter zu kriegen.
Wäre wirklich schön wenn es die bald wieder gibt. Muss das Elite optisch etwas verträglicher machen
Bezüglich der 2,25" Reifen. Die passen eh nur auf die Awols mit den Dropouts(Expert oder Comp14) oder?
VG


----------



## harald_legner (3. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ab jetzt erst mal mit WTB Nanos in 40c unterwegs. Am Vorderrad fahre ich ihn schon einige Kilometer, der Reifen rollt auf Asphalt richtig gut, der Unterschied zu den Specialized Fatboys ist erstaunlich klein. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich mal eine Weile vom Pannenpech verschont bleibe. Und wenn's doch passiert, lassen sich die Nanos zumindest leichter auf- und abziehen als die Fatboys ... 
Auf die schöne Skinwall-Optik muss ich nun verzichten, aber da ich auch gerne breite Reifen haben wollte, waren Panaracer Paselas leider keine Option.


----------



## klemmi (4. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute.

Sucht jemand eins der weltweit 100 sondermodelle?

Wir haben noch eins im Laden!

Größe M

Awol transcontinental

Meldet euch bei mir!


----------



## c3pflo (8. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich habe gerade passend zum C17 ein Cambium Lenkerband erstanden, würde aber gerne was dünnes drunter wickeln, damit es sich komfortabler greift. Weiß jemand, was man da am besten nimmt? Brooks selbst empfiehlt ein "einfaches EVA-Schaum Band", aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was sie damit genau meinen. Ein vollwertiges Lenkerband ist doch zu dick, oder?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Februar 2016)

Eine Frage in die Runde.

Kann ich beim Awol ohne größeren Aufwand Kabel für die Beleuchtung intern verlegen?
Wenn ja, wo befinden sich Ein und Ausgänge für die Verlegung der Kabel.


----------



## ice_bear (8. Februar 2016)

Klassisches Textil-Lenkerband dämpft etwas.


----------



## pefro (8. Februar 2016)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde.
> 
> Kann ich beim Awol ohne größeren Aufwand Kabel für die Beleuchtung intern verlegen?
> Wenn ja, wo befinden sich Ein und Ausgänge für die Verlegung der Kabel.



Such mal hier im Thread, dass Thema wurde schon ziemlich ausführlich behandelt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. Februar 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Such mal hier im Thread, dass Thema wurde schon ziemlich ausführlich behandelt.



Danke, habs gefunden. Wird aufjedenfall eine komplizierte Angelegenheit, bei dem was ich alles unterbringen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonUschi (9. Februar 2016)

So Kompliziert das ich hinten immer noch ne Akkulampe habe. ^^


----------



## pefro (9. Februar 2016)

DonUschi schrieb:


> So Kompliziert das ich hinten immer noch ne Akkulampe habe. ^^



Na, man kanns auch komplizierter machen, als es ist  So ein Elektro Kabel, an der Rückseite der Bremsleitung befestigt, fällt doch so gut wie nicht auf. Das AWOL ist doch kein Bike fürs Schaufenster.


----------



## steelcat (9. Februar 2016)

Kennt jemand irgend ein Online Händler, der im Moment n AWOL Rahmen in M hat?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. Februar 2016)

DonUschi schrieb:


> So Kompliziert das ich hinten immer noch ne Akkulampe habe. ^^


Akku Lampe kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Andere Frage wäre noch ob ich durchs Tretlager ins Sattelrohr sauber durch komme. Wenn das 2016 Modell bereits am Unterrohr eine Öffnung in der nähe des Steuerrohrs hat wäre mir schonmal geholfen.



steelcat schrieb:


> Kennt jemand irgend ein Online Händler, der im Moment n AWOL Rahmen in M hat?


Hast du schon versucht normale Händler in der Umgebung zu kontaktieren? Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass das Rahmen-Kit momentan nicht Lieferbar ist. Ende März soll es wohl wieder Verfügbar sein.

Wäre aber auch für einen Tipp dankbar falles es irgendwo noch zu haben ist.


----------



## Sentilo (9. Februar 2016)

steelcat schrieb:


> Kennt jemand irgend ein Online Händler, der im Moment n AWOL Rahmen in M hat?



Ich weiß jemanden, der ein Rahmenset in M verkauft, weil er sich eins in L geholt hat. Es ist der Rahmen eines 2016er Awol Comp, also ohne verschiebbare Ausfallenden. Halbes Jahr alt, keine Macken, alles top in Ordnung. Bei Interesse funk mich an, dann stell ich den Kontakt her ...


----------



## derbert (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin der jemand, auf den sich Sentilo bezieht.
Wie schon erwähnt wurde, habe ich ein AWOL Comp Rahmenset (also incl. Gabel, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme) in der Größe M anzubieten (habe bei einem Komplettrad den Rahmen gegen L ausgetauscht).
Bei Interesse bitte PM, dann kann ich auch Bilder liefern. 
Standort ist München.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (10. Februar 2016)

Hey, Du bist ja auch da  Ich hoffe, es war in Deinem Sinne, dass ich das hier erwähnt habe.


----------



## derbert (10. Februar 2016)

ja klar


----------



## klemmi (11. Februar 2016)

Also der 16er Rahmen hat Löcher für die kabel Verlegung.
Es wird 2016 keinen Rahmen mehr mit verschiebbaren ausfallenden geben. Somit keine Option mehr auf Riemen und kettenspanner ist auch nicht mehr integriert!
Zugverlegung ist neu gemacht und wie erwähnt innenverlegung für Kabel. Desweiteren eine Platte um einen Ständer zu montieren.

Bezüglich der ausfallenden für Rohloff.
Es gibt diese! Ich habe ein paar.
Allerdings muss man da auch noch eine kleine eigenkonstruktion vornehmen, dass die OEM PLATTE halt bekommt.

@steelcat - wir haben noch eins der 100 awol transcontinental in deiner rahmenhöhe da!


----------



## Schmu (11. Februar 2016)

Also mein 2016er Expert Rahmenset hat verschiebbare ausfallenden (wie beim 2015er Comp Rahmen). 
Es gibt allerdings 2016 kein Komplett Rad mit den Swinger Drop Outs...


----------



## c3pflo (11. Februar 2016)

Soma Shikoro! Kommen am Samstag drauf! Wiegen übrigens 469,5 Gramm in der Faltversion und 42C.


----------



## klemmi (11. Februar 2016)

Schmu kannst du bitte ein Bild machen auf der man die zugverlegung und die dropouts sehen kann


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Soma Shikoro! Kommen am Samstag drauf! Wiegen übrigens 469,5 Gramm in der Faltversion und 42C.
> Anhang anzeigen 462021


Scheint ja ein geiler Reifen zu sein, aber der Preis ist heftig.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Februar 2016)

Endlich wieder on Tour...


----------



## Schmu (11. Februar 2016)

klemmi schrieb:


> Schmu kannst du bitte ein Bild machen auf der man die zugverlegung und die dropouts sehen kann


 
Schau mal auf Seite 37 - da sind Fotos von der Zugverlegung, Lichtkabel usw....


----------



## klemmi (12. Februar 2016)

Danke! Werde mich mal erkundigen was da los ist. 
Habe den Rahmen des Awol komplett Rades bekommen obwohl ich ein den comp hatte. Mir wurde gesagt den comp soll es so nicht mehr geben wie 2015.
Auf jeden Fall gut dass ich die Info von dir bekommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (12. Februar 2016)

Das 2015er Comp Rahmenset ist jetzt quasi das 2016er Expert Rahmenset (nur zur Info)


----------



## pefro (13. Februar 2016)

klemmi schrieb:


> Danke! Werde mich mal erkundigen was da los ist.
> Habe den Rahmen des Awol komplett Rades bekommen obwohl ich ein den comp hatte. Mir wurde gesagt den comp soll es so nicht mehr geben wie 2015.
> Auf jeden Fall gut dass ich die Info von dir bekommen habe



Na, da würde ich ohnehin nochmal nachhaken. Das Rahmenset hatte 2015 ja auch den teureren Reynolds Rohrsatz, den Du jetzt nicht mehr haben dürftest!

Hier gibts nochmal eine gute Übersicht:

 http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/stahlrahmen-hersteller/aus-2-mach-4-specialized-awol-2016

Der Stahlrahmen Blogger schreibt übrigens, dass die Swinger Dropouts auch bei den Komplettmodellen zu haben wären (!!! ???).


----------



## Schmu (13. Februar 2016)

Also das 2016er Expert Rahmenset hat noch den reynolds rohrsatz, alle anderen haben ne andere Legierung...


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2016)

Kann ich bestätigen. 2016er Expert-Rahmenset mit Reynolds-Rohrsatz...


----------



## klemmi (13. Februar 2016)

Danke für das nächste Bild!
also der Rahmen den ich jetzt habe hat keine swinger aber reynolds! Zumindest ist ein Aufkleber drauf
Das ist es ja was die ganze Sache so mysteriös macht.
Speci hat Probleme mit den swinger Rahmen...
Ich bin an dem Thema dran!


----------



## Schmu (13. Februar 2016)

Woher stammt die Quelle das Specialized Probleme mit den Swinger Drop Outs hat? Und was heißt Probleme? (rein Interesse halber)


----------



## pefro (14. Februar 2016)

Schmu schrieb:


> Woher stammt die Quelle das Specialized Probleme mit den Swinger Drop Outs hat? Und was heißt Probleme? (rein Interesse halber)



Hatten wir hier auch schon öfter im Thread, musst Du mal suchen. 

Mir hats nach der ersten Fahrt / den ersten Bremsungen die Dropouts verzogen (wie vielen anderen auch) und die Swinger Drop Outs lassen sich nicht anhand der Skala einstellen. Die ist völlig nutzlos.

Jemand hier musste doch auch schon längere Schrauben verbauen, weil es ihm die Dropouts ständig verstellt hat?!

Wenn man sie nicht unbedingt braucht, würde ich lieber einen Rahmen nehmen, der feste Ausfallenden hat. Zum einen zählen die Swinger Drop Outs wohl konstruktiv nicht zu den besten Ausfallenden und zum anderen kann das, was beweglich ist, immer Probleme machen. Die Swinger Dropouts sind eine Speci Eigenkonstruktion. Das heisst, wenn da mal was kaputt geht auf Tour, ist man ziemlich aufgeschmissen.

Hier nochmal ein Auszug aus nem US Forum:
_
I know some folks who work at bike shops, and they've had a lot of trouble with Specialized's dropouts on the AWOL with multiple frames:


*Guy #1*: Two problems, the frame is not square and coplanar, and the swinger drops slip pretty much the first time you stand up or use the rear brake. Design flaw. Or manufacturing flaw. Or both!


*Guy #1*: It bugs me how shitty the swinging drop-outs on the 'good' AWOL frames are, because with regular drops, the frame is apparently completely bomb proof. We've got a guy who picked up I believe the AWOL Elite last year, CBA to look up the actual spec, and it's held up remarkably. Let me explain. This customer is blind. Not euphemistically blind, but literally. He's got some kind of nerve damage where his body can't voluntarily control his corneal muscles. Everything is a massive fuzz of shit, and there's nothing that can be done about it. Guy definitely can't drive, and Columbus has shit for public transportation infrastructure. So dude's got this AWOL, and we see him frequently, not because the bike breaks in any meaningful way, but because he's so blind, he can't do things that you don't even think twice about. For instance, he can't read the pressure gauge on a tire pump. If something's gone wrong with the drivetrain, or he bents a derailer hanger, the only thing he can do is say "Welp! Bike's making noise. Better take it in." So there's always some minor repair he needs, and we'll go over the bike completely just fixing everything else. Tires will always be at either some super low or dangerously high pressure. Guy can't see potholes to dodge them, but the wheels and frame are holding up remarkably.


*Guy #1*: Basically the frame is handling a huge dude riding it in the most punishing way possible, on a day to day basis, and nothing is really going wrong with it. But then get one with swinging drop-outs, and it is a completely different story. I know they add belt drive capability, but does anyone really use that? Just make the AWOL a balls-out touring frame, Specialized Bicycles. Please?


*Guy #2*: Tightened on several occasions by us and semi pro mechanics. Resting on the screw, when it came in the last time.


Movable dropouts don't seem to be the godsend that people claim them to be, as they can cause the wheel to move similar to a horizontal dropout or track end (though these two have chaintug options that work well). Some designs are better than others, of course, and it's nice not having to position a disc caliper separately from the wheel.


The base AWOL also comes with a road triple rather than a more useful touring (road) or trekking (MTB) triple. If you don't plan on spinning up steep grades with a lot of gear, that won't matter, though.

_


----------



## pefro (14. Februar 2016)

Es steigen ja immer mehr Hersteller auf den Gravel Zug auf. Einige davon haben wir hier schon gennant.

Eine besonders gelungene Alternative kommt meiner Meinung nach von *Marin* mit dem *Four Corners*.

1800€ mit Columbus Rahmen in RAW Optik, hydraulischen Bremsen, 1x11, Steckachsen und innenverlegten Zügen kann sich meiner Meinung nach sehen lassen! Vielleicht eine Alternative für den ein- oder anderen!







Aus:

http://spokemag.de/news/marin-in-the-house


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2016)

Geiles Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (14. Februar 2016)

Danke @pefro 

Das hört sich für mich dann aber (zum Glück) nur so an, als würden sich bei vielen die Ausfaller bei Zug und Druck verstellen, hatte Angst das der Rahmenbruch (hier im thread) kein Einzelfall war...
Mit den Swinger Drop Outs hatte ich bisher bei beiden Rahmen keine Probleme. Man muss nur die Schrauben in die Richtung drehen aus der die kraft kommt (soll heißen: Antriebssystem: so wie es sein soll - schraube im Uhrzeigersinn bis die Ausfaller an der richtigen Position sind
Aus der Bremsscheiben Seite: wie Antriebsseite das Ausfallende in position durch schraube rein drehen, alles festziehen und dann WICHTIG die Stellschraube wieder zurück drehen, da durch die Bremse die kraft von der anderen Seite kommt - und fertig) 
Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine...


----------



## Schmu (14. Februar 2016)

By the way: 

Meine, für das Pizza Rack,  Maßgeschneiderte Porteur Tasche aus Holland ist gekommen.
Super Teil, schöne features, aber ich werde glaube ich doch wieder mit Oma-Körbchen auf dem Pizzarack fahren. 
Falls also jemand Interesse hat, PN an mich 



 

 

 to


----------



## wowbagger (14. Februar 2016)

Hab grade gesehen das Schwalbe auf den Gravel-Zug aufgesprungen ist (an dem Marin weiter oben sind die Schlappen schon drauf)
G-One




Und bei Maxxis gibt es auch ein Gravel Pneu
Rambler


----------



## klemmi (15. Februar 2016)

@Schmu:
Der Rahmen ist an den dropouts zu anfällig wenn du mit Gepäck fährst. ( viel Gepäck)  da wirken zu große Kräfte 
Meiner ist auch kaputt.


----------



## Schmu (15. Februar 2016)

@klemmi
Ist natürlich echt ärgerlich mit deinem Rahmen, aber meine Frage war ja ob das bei mehreren Rahmen schon vorgekommen ist (mit dem Bruch am Ausfallende)?
Weißt du noch von anderen Rahmen oder war deiner nur ein Einzelfall und du vermutest nur dass das System zu anfällig ist?

Edit: sehe gerade das @JayTurner das selbe Schicksal ereilt hat.
Habe im Netz bis jetzt sonst noch nichts über gebrochene Ausfaller gefunden


----------



## pefro (15. Februar 2016)

Schmu schrieb:


> @klemmi
> ...Edit: sehe gerade das @JayTurner das selbe Schicksal ereilt hat.
> Habe im Netz bis jetzt sonst noch nichts über gebrochene Ausfaller gefunden



@JayTurner 
@klemmi 

Gibts da irgendwo mal Fotos? Bei was sind Euch denn die Ausfaller gebrochen?

@Schmu 

Boah, die Tasche ist ja RIESIG!  Vielleicht kannst Du sie ja auch für Umzüge und Wohnungsauflösungen vermieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (15. Februar 2016)

sieht auf jeden Fall etwas größer aus. 
Ist ja ne Porteur Tasche und keine Randonneur Tasche. Im Prinzip fast das gleiche von der Grundfläche (auf das Pizzarack zugeschnitten), nur etwas höher. 
Ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich praktisch, nur leider für mich unnötig. Da war der "Haben -will-reflex" wieder größer als alles andere


----------



## Schmu (15. Februar 2016)

Im übrigen: habe jetzt mal mein Awol sowohl als Komplettrad, sowie als Rahmenset bei Kleinanzeigen inseriert. 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-2016-reynolds-stahlrahmen/425373818-217-8252

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, hat nichts mit der aktuellen Swinger Drop Out Diskussion zu tun, hab eher ein Auge auf ein anderes Rad geworfen mit 29+ und Flatbar 

Also falls Interesse besteht, PM me


----------



## klemmi (15. Februar 2016)

Wann habt ihr beide die 16er Rahmen mit den swinger dropouts bekommen?


----------



## klemmi (15. Februar 2016)

Desweiteren sollte das nicht groß vom Kauf abhalten. Das Awol ist ein geiles Rad von den specs die es hat. Vor allem bezahlbar
Und ihr habt durch die lebenslange Garantie kein Risiko. Die werden schon was machen ;-)


----------



## Schmu (15. Februar 2016)

klemmi schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr beide die 16er Rahmen mit den swinger dropouts bekommen?


 hab meinen 2016er im August 2015 bekommen.

Wieso fragst?


----------



## harald_legner (15. Februar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt gerade über https://www.facebook.com/radbude einen Satz Soma Supple Vitesse SL in 42c für 140€/Paar inkl. Versand bestellt. Preislich vollkommener Irrsinn, jetzt hoffe ich doch sehr, dass es sich dennoch rechnet ... (Ich weiß, dass das nicht klappen wird. Egal!)


----------



## pefro (15. Februar 2016)

@harald_legner

Boah, das sind ja AUTO Preise 

ABER: Hauptsache, ihr habt Spaß - oder wie ging das?


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Februar 2016)

Vollkommen irre!  Aber so ist das nun mal wenn man unbedingt das haben will, was einem gefällt. 

@klemmi : Mein Expert Rahmen-Set habe ich im November 2015 bekommen.


----------



## harald_legner (15. Februar 2016)

In Köln wurde in der Nacht vom 14. auf den 15.02.2016 ein AWOL gestohlen. :-( 
https://www.facebook.com/colin.dirr/posts/1109474672418883?pnref=story


----------



## JayTurner (15. Februar 2016)

Sevus
Also bei mir ist der Rahmen an beiden Kettenstreben gerissen. Hab die Risse mit der Feile noch etwas hervorgehoben.
Gerne stelle ich die Fotos irgendwo mal rein.
Und wie schon gesagt sind die Risse laut Fachhandel vom Drehmoment der Scheibenbremse gerissen, was nicht umbedingt für den Riss an der gegenüberliegenden Seite spricht.
Beim Schweißen ist dann auch an der Stelle die extrem dünne Wandstärke aufgefallen. Meines Erachtens liegt die da weit unter einem Millimeter bei meinem alten 2014 Comp Rahmen.
Zum anderen Thema bezüglich 2016 Expert Rahmen. Der ist aus Reynolds Rohren wie auch der 2014 Comp Rahmen.
In die ganzen anderen Rahmen passen auch keine 29 x 2,25 Reifen rein, oder?
Das sehe ich als großen Vorteil der Swinger.
Dass sich die Swinger ab und an verstellen ist mir jedoch auch aufgefallen.
Solange S aber die Rahmen umtauscht werde ich aber dem Awol treu bleiben. Wie schon einmal gesagt, sind mir die Haarrisse auch nicht beim Fahren aufgefallen.
Ich habe übrigends hier schon öfters nach einer Carbongabel fürs Awol gefragt. Hab eine von Ritchey gefunden. Aber leider immer noch ohne Gepäckträgeraufnahmen.
http://ritcheylogic.com/cross/forks/wcs-carbon-disc-cross-bike-fork.html

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (15. Februar 2016)

harald_legner schrieb:


> In Köln wurde in der Nacht vom 14. auf den 15.02.2016 ein AWOL gestohlen. :-(
> https://www.facebook.com/colin.dirr/posts/1109474672418883?pnref=story



Jo, im Auto lasse ich schon lange nichts mehr. Letzte Woche wurde uns auf einem abgesperrten Hof, hinter einer Mauer / Tor  (!!!) das Navi & die Airbags aus unserem 5er gestohlen (der ist wohl gerade in Mode, aus dem neuen GLA der Nachbarn haben Sie nur das Lenkrad geklaut, Navi wussten sie wohl noch nicht, wie es geht).

Das Pelago der Nachbarn, welches im Hof stand, haben sie stehen lassen. Kommt halt immer drauf an, welche Spezialisierung der Trupp gerade hat, der durch die Gegend zieht. Beim nächsten mal werden dann die Bikes eingeladen und die Autos in Ruhe gelassen.

Damit muss man sich in deutschen Großstädten wohl mittlerweile abfinden...


----------



## c3pflo (16. Februar 2016)

Neues Lenkerband, neue Schlappen, Pizza Rack kommt hoffentlich auch bald.


----------



## harald_legner (16. Februar 2016)

@Flo1234 Ich kann dir wärmstens einen Spritzschutzlappen fürs vordere Schutzblech empfehlen. Ich habe diesen seit einiger Zeit montiert: http://www.fahrer-berlin.de/urban-cycling/fahrer-latz/latz-xl.html Damit bleiben Schuhe und Tretlager deutlich trockener und sauberer.


----------



## c3pflo (16. Februar 2016)

@harald_legner danke für den Tipp, es waren sogar ab Fahradladen welche montiert, aber ich hab sie abgenommen, weil ich sie optisch überhaupt nicht mochte


----------



## mfux (16. Februar 2016)

Jaja, Optik vor Funktion...


----------



## ONE78 (16. Februar 2016)

vorn würde ich auf jeden Fall ein verlängerung dran machen, sonst kannste dir die bleche auch sparen.


----------



## c3pflo (16. Februar 2016)

Also Leute ich fahr jeden Tag bei jedem Wetter ins Büro und zurück und komme ganz gut klar, aber danke für eure nett gemeinten Ratschläge


----------



## flm (16. Februar 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Also Leute ich fahr jeden Tag bei jedem Wetter ins Büro und zurück und komme ganz gut klar, aber danke für eure nett gemeinten Ratschläge


Hör´ auf Mutti...!


----------



## DerMops (19. Februar 2016)

ENDLICH, ENDLICH, ENDLICH!!!!

Ich weiß nicht, wie lange es sie schon gibt, aber eine Rohloff wird dank diesem Schmuckstück für mich nun wirklich zu einer echten Alternative:
der rohbox von Gebla. www.rohbox.de
Mich hat bisher immer gestört, dass die Kombination von Dropbar und Rohloff an den Schaltern krankt. Gebla hat dafür nun eine, wie ich finde, tolle und längst überfallige Lösung entwickelt, die gar nicht mal sooo teuer ist. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar jemand, der das schon fährt und geneigt ist, seine Erfahrungen damit zu teilen.

Ich war längere Zeit nicht mehr hier und habe gerade über die Probleme mit den Swinger-Dropouts gelesen. Komisch für mich, da ich bisher überhaupt keine Probleme damit hatte, weder mit Verrutschen noch mit Rissen. Ich hab die ganz am Anfang einmal eingestellt, seitdem ist alles so wie es sein soll.
Was mich dagegen am AWOL richtig stört ist die Qualität des Lacks und der Gewinde in den Ösen. Der Lack ist echt sch... und überhaupt null alltagstauglich. Jedesmal wenn ich den Rahmen irgendwo anschließe, hinterlässt das Schloss feine Mikrokratzer. Warum man bei einem "Adventure"-Bike aus Stahl auf eine hochwertige Pulverlackierung verzichtet ist mir schleierhaft. 
Nun gut, ich kann dem "Abgefuckt-Look" an einem Rad ja noch durchaus etwas abgewinnen, aber was echt richtig ärgerlich ist, das sind die schlampig geschnittenen Gewindeösen. Bei dieser Art von Rad, bei der man sich noch zusätzlich seiner Variabilität rühmt, und bei einem Rahmenpreis von 700,- Schleifen sollte man wirklich etwas mehr Sorgfalt an diesem Detail erwarten dürfen. 
Wer seine Gepäckträger/ Lowrider/ Schutzbläche je nach Bedarf ab/montieren möchte, für den ist es ein echtes Ärgernis, wenn jedes Mal Metallspäne aus der Öse rieseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testdriver (19. Februar 2016)

Nach den Beiträgen letztens habe ich heute meinen 2016er Awol Expert Rahmen geprüft.
Ergebnis:


Auf beiden Seiten ist ein Riss zu sehen.

Dafür das der Rahmen wenige Monate alt ist und nicht mal 300 km gefahren wurde bin schon geschockt. Es hat auch weder viel Gelände gesehen, noch bin ich mit viel Gepäck unterwegs, auch sehe ich mich mit 75 kg nicht gerade als Schwergewicht.
Mal sehen was Specialized dazu sagt.


----------



## talybont (19. Februar 2016)

Specialized wird das kulant handhaben.
Obwohl ich deren Räder sehr mag: mit dem AWOL haben sie scheinbar viel Schrott produziert. Eine derartige Häufung von Rissen ist nicht mehr wohlwollend zu erklären.


----------



## pizpalue (19. Februar 2016)

Ups, habe auf der Bremsscheibenseite den gleichen wirklich ganz feinen Haarriss am Swingerrahmen. Wenn ich die anderen Fälle und Fotos hier nicht gesehen hätte, wäre mir das nicht aufgefallen. Mal schauen, was der Speci-Händler sagt.


----------



## hellmono (19. Februar 2016)

wohoo:





Story: http://theradavist.com/2016/02/painting-for-poppi-a-black-metal-awol-for-ultraromance-erik-nohlin/


----------



## pefro (19. Februar 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> wohoo:



Beruhigend, dass Nohlin himself auch lieber auf die Swinger Drop Outs verzichtet...


----------



## pizpalue (19. Februar 2016)

Und hier noch das Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Februar 2016)

Gibt es einen Frame Kit auch ohne Swinger Dropouts? Der 2016 Expert Rahmen besitzt diese ja noch.


----------



## Schmu (20. Februar 2016)

Nein, als Rahmenset solo gibt es nur den Expert Rahmen mit den Swinger Drop Outs. 
Lass dich jetzt aber nicht verrückt machen, es gibt ja mehr als genug Beispiele bei denen die Drop Outs null Probleme machen (bei mir zum Beispiel. Die Ausfaller haben sich nicht verstellt und gerissen ist auch nichts). 
Erik Nohlin ist ja schließlich mit seinem Rainbow Awol auch problemlos das Transcontinental Rennen gefahren ohne alle 300km den Rahmen zu tauschen (und danach sieht man auch immer wieder Fotos von seinen Touren - voll beladen).


----------



## Schmu (20. Februar 2016)

By the way: 

Mein Komplett Awol bzw Frameset ist zu verkaufen, siehe im Bikemarkt - hat aber andere Gründe (will mir was mit 29+ aufbauen)


----------



## Mountain_Screen (20. Februar 2016)

Schmu schrieb:


> Nein, als Rahmenset solo gibt es nur den Expert Rahmen mit den Swinger Drop Outs.
> Lass dich jetzt aber nicht verrückt machen, es gibt ja mehr als genug Beispiele bei denen die Drop Outs null Probleme machen (bei mir zum Beispiel. Die Ausfaller haben sich nicht verstellt und gerissen ist auch nichts).
> Erik Nohlin ist ja schließlich mit seinem Rainbow Awol auch problemlos das Transcontinental Rennen gefahren ohne alle 300km den Rahmen zu tauschen (und danach sieht man auch immer wieder Fotos von seinen Touren - voll beladen).



Für die Dropouts hätte ich keinerlei Verwendung und die potentielle Schwachstelle könnte ich so direkt ausschließen. Die Bilder zeigen ja leider immer die gleiche Rissbildung und Verlauf. Durch die punktuelle Einleitung der Momente an der Drop-Out Schraube in der Kettenstrebe würde ich auf Spannungsspitzen vor dieser Schraube tippen.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2016)

Hab grad im Keller nachgeschaut und bin auch davon betroffen. 2 Monate und 760 km alt und schon ein Riss auf der Bremsenseite.  Foto reiche ich nach. Nächste Woche zeige ich das meinem Händler. Mal schauen...


----------



## rake09 (20. Februar 2016)

Mich hats es auch bei meinem Expert 2016 erwischt. Man erkennt einen deutlichen Riss an der Kettenstrebe., an der selben Position wie bei den anderen. Bei der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit stelle ich mich mal auf 3 oder mehr Monate für den Austausch ein. So ein Mist.


----------



## ice_bear (20. Februar 2016)

DerMops schrieb:


> ENDLICH, ENDLICH, ENDLICH!!!!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie lange es sie schon gibt, aber eine Rohloff wird dank diesem Schmuckstück für mich nun wirklich zu einer echten Alternative:
> der rohbox von Gebla. www.rohbox.de
> ...




vielleicht kann dir ja @ONE78 mit seinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der Rohbox weiterhelfen


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2016)

Der Riss ist bei allen gleich. Auch bei mir.  Könnte es sein, dass da eine dünne Schweißnaht ist? Wegen der Dropouts?


----------



## Malte3 (20. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch eher der Meinung, dass es sich nicht in jedem Fall um einen Riss handelt. An meinem Rahmen (Nov 2015) sind ebenfalls deutlich das Ende der Kettenstreben und der Anfang der Ausfallenden zu erkennen. Ich vermute, Kettenstrebe und Ausfallende werden aufeinander geschoben und verschweißt. So erzeugt man eine gute Überlappung in die das Lot ziehen kann bzw. ein angenehmer Einbrand entsteht. 
Ich mache mir keine Sorgen über die Haltbarkeit. (Hoffentlich muss ich das auch nicht )  Wenn doch, nehme ich alles zurück. Hoffentlich bricht hier keinem die Hinterachse weg!


----------



## blaubaer (20. Februar 2016)

hab ja schwer auch gehofft dass ich keine solchen spuren am Rahmen hab  aber dem ist nicht so. 
aber i'wie schon komisch vorallem auf der Antriebseite, da ist der "Strich" nur auf der aussenseite, innen, oben und unten ist nichts. auf der Bremsenseite ist aber deutlicher, auf der aussenseite bis runter, aber auf der Innenseite und oben sieht nichts. 
Beim LocalDealer war ich eben gerade, wird nächste Woche mal mit Speci abgeklärt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 318916 (20. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## pefro (20. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ja auch kein Material Experte, aber wenn da was geschweißt und darüber lackiert wurde, sieht man von dieser Verbindung erstmal nichts mehr. Wenn dann an dieser Stelle, wie hier vielfach zu sehen, im Lack ein Riss auftaucht, muss da  ja Bewegung oder Spannung in dem Teil sein, die da nicht hin gehört, oder?

Drauf zu warten, bis mir voll beladen auf ner Abfahrt der Hinterbau wegbricht, obwohl ich das hier und in den US Foren gelesen habe, ne da hätte ich nun keine Lust zu.


----------



## hellmono (20. Februar 2016)

Ich hab das direkt mal bei mir auch geprüft. Scheinbar habe ich Glück, oder bin blind. Da ist nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Schmu (20. Februar 2016)

Das hat mir jetzt auch keine Ruhe gelassen und habe den Hinterbau inklusive Swinger demontiert. 
-> selbst unter Flutlicht nix zu sehen. 
Glaube da habe ich nen Rahmen aus ner gelungenen Charge erwischt. 

Von wann sind eure Rahmen? 

Steht auf der Unterseite des Oberrohrs, auf dem Aufkleber der Rahmennummer.


----------



## Malte3 (20. Februar 2016)

Meiner ist am 28.7.15 geschweißt worden bzw. produziert worden. Bei mir sieht man ganz klar einen Übergang, allerdings keinen Riss oder nichts, was nur annähernd vergleichbar mit den Bildern des Blaubärs ist. Man kann hier ja grob feststellen, mit wie viel Gewicht der belastet wird. Ich bringe ein Kampfgewicht von 65 kg inkl. Ausrüstung mit. Davon landen ca. 70% auf den Sitzstreben (grobe Annahme). Panniers sind noch am Tubus Duo und bald hoffentlich am Pizza Rack. 
Auf Grund dieser Tatsachen schätze ich, wird es bei mir eher nicht zu Rissen kommen. 
Bei Fahrern mit mehr Eigengewicht und Gepäckträger hinten und weit herausgezogener Sattelstütze schauts doch recht anders aus.

btw: Gibt es denn schon Berichte von Abgerissenen Hinterachsen?


----------



## Malte3 (20. Februar 2016)

So schaut's bei mir aus. Nebenbei, man sieht auch die effektive Lösung gegen eventuelles Rutschen des Swingers(Antriebsseite)


----------



## FreerideForLife (20. Februar 2016)

Bei mir siehts genauso aus wie bei Malte3. Mein Rahmen ist jetzt allerdings auch noch nicht so alt weil er vor kuzem aus einem anderen Grund getauscht wurde. Denke aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht dass es sich, wenn es so aussieht wie bei blaubaer, gleich um einen dramatischen Riss handelt der zum Rahmenbruch führt. Ich denke eher dass es da eben Aufgrund des Drehmoments von Antrieb und Bremse zu Spannungen kommt und der ohnehin nicht besonders wiederstandsfähige Lack da ebern aufreist. Würde jetzt gerne meinen alten Rahmen sehen, mit dem bin ich zumindest ca. 2000km gefahren. (ohne jegliche probleme wie verstellen der swinger oder sonstiges) 
Ärgerlich ist es natürlich trotzdem und macht mich etwas nervös, da ich im Juni eine Tour von meiner Heimatstadt Bamberg zum Nordkap und zurück plane, dem entsprechend voll beladen. Da will ich mich natürlich voll auf mein Rad verlassen können. Werde das Rad jetzt die nächste Zeit sehr viel fahren, auch mal mit voller Beladung hinten und allem, und beobachten wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Hoffe das die Sache auch bis dahin als unkritisch von Specialized eingestuft wird. Bin gespannt auf eure Berichte und was die Händler sagen.


----------



## Malte3 (20. Februar 2016)

Wenn du hinten den Gepäckträger direkt an den Swingern montieren kannst, nehme ich an, dass du die Kettenstreben enorm entlastest. Wenn du jetzt noch viel Zeit zum testen hast, probier das doch mal aus.. Wäre ja sau gut, wenns dort klappt ohne verrutschen.

Btw: Sau geiles Vorhaben! Ich versuche mich erstmal mit Hamburg - Harz, Nordkap ist ne Ansage! Viel Glück und hoffentlich klappt alles!


----------



## harald_legner (20. Februar 2016)

Malte3 schrieb:


> Btw: Sau geiles Vorhaben! Ich versuche mich erstmal mit Hamburg - Harz, Nordkap ist ne Ansage! Viel Glück und hoffentlich klappt alles!


Hamburg - Harz? Zum AWOL-Unmeeting im September vielleicht? https://awolunmeeting.wordpress.com/unmeeting/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (20. Februar 2016)

Bitte mal bescheid geben wie speci bei euch mit der aktuellen rekla umgeht! Meine Story habe ich ja beschrieben. Bis jetzt keine weiteren Infos. Aber sie haben schnell reagiert und mir einen neuen geschickt. Das war super


----------



## nonamenic (21. Februar 2016)

Hmm. Bei mir sieht es auch aus wie bei @blaubaer, muss mal bei mir in der Firma fragen ob der Hinterbau in den Röntgenscanner passt. Würde mich echt interessieren ob das Risse sind.Wird aber 1-2 Wochen dauern. Ist momentan Land unter bei uns.


----------



## dermosel (21. Februar 2016)

Bin heute morgen ebenfalls über die Probleme mit den Rissen gestolpert. Hab es gleich mal kontrolliert. Mein Awol sieht leider so aus :

  

Das Awol meiner Freundin ist ok. Werde wohl auch mal bei meinem Händler vorstellig werden. 
Wir wollen im Sommer mit den Fahrrädern von Berlin nach Bangkok fahren, aber wenn mein Rahmen schon nach einer Tour von Berlin nach Kopenhagen und ein wenig Stadtverkehr so aussieht, hab ich gerade nicht das beste Gefühl.
Was hat den Specialized oder der Händler jeweils zu dem Problem gesagt? Gibt es da von Leuten die bereits einen Rahmentausch gemacht haben irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------



## JayTurner (21. Februar 2016)

Servus. 
Also mir wurde bei meinem gerissenen 14er Comp Rahmen ein neues 16er Comp verbilligt angeboten. Das war ansich ein super Deal. 
Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie lange mein 16er Expert Rahmen hält. Der Garantiefall wurde von S reibungslos und unheimlich schnell geregelt. Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Nur darüber ob ich mir dann wieder ein komplettes Comp kaufe oder gleich einen andern Rahmen. Das Kona Sutra würde ich gerne mal testen. Die Entscheidung würde mir leichter fallen, wenn es das Rahmenset mit der solideren Konstruktion (ohne Swinger) auch mit Reynolds Rohr gäbe. 
@harald_legner Wie sieht dein TCR Rahmen aus und gibt's für das Treffen im Herbst schon einen Termin? 
Heute war ich wieder draußen und hab es einfach nur genossen mit dem Rad. Wenns läuft ist es einfach ein wahnsinns Rad.
Viele Grüße und Kopf hoch an alle Expert-Fahrer!
J


----------



## harald_legner (21. Februar 2016)

Auch das TCR ist nicht von den "Rissen" verschont, es gibt beidseitig Auffälligkeiten im Lack. Ich mache morgen bei Tageslicht Bilder. Ohne eure Hinweise hier wäre mir das lange nicht aufgefallen, deshalb mache ich mir da auch weiterhin keine Gedanken. 

@JayTurner Der Termin steht wohl schon fest, es soll der 10.09.2016 werden. Steht auf etwas unscheinbar auch oben im Titel der verlinkten Seite.


----------



## harald_legner (22. Februar 2016)

So, hier nun mal ein Bilder, wie mein TCR-AWOL nach ca. 8500 Kilometern aussieht. Ja, man sieht an den fraglichen Stellen etwas, mich lässt das aber ziemlich kalt. Das Rad fährt sich aktuell dermassen geschmeidig, bis auf Kleinkram passt alles perfekt für mich. 
Weil @Flo1234 ja gerade auch noch einen kurzen Reifenbericht abgeliefert hat, will ich das auch noch hier nachholen, passt so gut: Den WTB Nano fahre ich am AWOL jetzt seit wenigen 100 Kilometern und ich bin erfreut, wie gut er sich macht. Der Reifen rollt in der Stadt richtig gut, der Unterschied zu den vorherigen Slicks ist erstaunlich gering. Das Profil ist kaum merkbar. Auf Waldwegen ist damit aber natürlich mehr Grip vorhanden. Der Nano hat zudem eine weichere Karkasse, ich habe aktuell immer mal wieder kurzzeitig das Gefühl, der Reifen hätte einen schleichenden Platten. Dabei überollt er Hindernisse nur viel geschmeidiger als die Specialized Fatboys. Wer also halbwegs breite (40c) Reifen mit Profil braucht und sich nicht daran stört, dass es diese Reifen nur in schwarz gibt, der sollte sich den WTB Nano holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (22. Februar 2016)

sehr gut, endlich mal eins mit riemen!


----------



## Malte3 (22. Februar 2016)

Mein Rahmen wird jetzt so ca. 500 bis 600km runter. Die Fotos hab ich, wenns jetzt mal ein wenig wärmer wird, werden entsprechend auch km's gespult.. Ich werde drauf achten, dann kann man eventuelle Veränderungen beobachten und dokumentieren.


----------



## c3pflo (22. Februar 2016)

Ganz schnelles "Review" zum Soma Shikoro:
Bin richtig begeistert, der Reifen rollt super und ist sehr komfortabel, verglichen mit dem Marathon Mondial zuvor kein Vergleich was Rollwiderstand und Komfort angeht. Auf Asphalt der perfekte Reifen für mich und das ist auch das primäre Einsatzgebiet im Alltag. Ich fahr primär in der Stadt, daher auch Shikoro mit Pannenschutz und nicht Supple Vitesse. Gewicht ist mit 469g pro Reifen auch noch absolut vertretbar, verglichen mit den 650g Marathon-Klötzen!

Hab ihn dann gestern spontan auf einer Handvoll Stuttgarter Trails getestet, die ich sonst mit dem Mountainbike fahren würde. Es war gestern noch sehr viel Wasser auf den Trails und natürlich ist so ein quasi Slick im Matsch ziemlich unpassend, aber ansonsten war ich wirklich begeisert. Er bügelt durch das große Volumen einfach superviel weg und hat dadurch auch erstaunlich viel Grip. Sicher kein MTB-Reifen, aber für ein Alles-In-Einem-Bike eine super Wahl und hält nicht als Entschuldigung her, einen Trail auszulassen 

Fazit: Ganz klare Empfehlung von mir!


----------



## Codi (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin die arme Sau der letzte Woche das Awol geklaut wurde. Herzlichen Dank an Harald für's Posten hier! Ich muss schon sagen das es ein ziemlich harter Schlag war als das liebevoll selbst aufgebaute Rad, mit dem ich schon viele Touren und Trainingskilometer gemacht habe plötzlich verschwunden war. Nach einer Woche der Trauer habe ich mich Samstag auf Artikel 4 des Kölner Grundgesetz berufen: "Wat fott es, es fott".
Da es leider derzeit kein Awol Rahmenkit mehr zu kaufen gibt, wollte ich mich Samstag in einem großen Fahrradhaus mal nach Alternativen umsehen. Dort habe ich dann tatsächlich ein Late 2015er Awol Elite zu einen halbwegs guten Preis gefunden und gekauft.

Eigentlich wollte ich mit dort das Trek 920 anschauen was ich auch gemacht habe und muss sagen dass ich fast schwach geworden bin das Lager zu wechseln. Im direkten Vergleich fährt sich das Trek zumindest auf dem kleinen Testkurs im Geschäft viel agiler als das Awol. Trotzdem habe ich das Awol mitgenommen, irgendwie mag ich dieses entschleuningende Rad.

Was ich da zu den potentiellen Rissen am Hinterbau lesen muss hört sich ja nicht so gut an, ist denn das Elite davon auch betroffen?

Ich wollte auch mal hören welche Erfahrungen ihr mit dem Awol gemacht habt wenn es voll beladen ist? Ich habe bisher verschiedene mehrtägige Touren gemacht, unter anderem bin ich 5 Tage durch die Alpen gefahren, als Testfahrt für eine Transalp die dann leider verletzungsbedingt ausfallen musste. Dennoch muss ich sagen dass das Awol vorne und hinten beladen (innerhalb der vorgesehenen 136kg) auf Abfahrten doch ein beängstigendes Eigenschwingverhalten gezeigt hat. Ich hatte auf der Tour versucht es durch geänderte Gewichtsverteilung in den Griff zu bekommen, so richtig angenehm wurde es aber nicht. Bei späteren Versuchen mit einem anderen Gepäckträger hinten bei dem die Packtaschen tiefer hängen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Awol wohl eher ein Rad für eine Wochenendtour als ein richtiges Reiserad, wobei nicht sagen ob denn andere Reiseräder ein besseres Verhalten zeigen.

Trotzdem bin ich mit dem Awol so zufrieden dass ich es mir nochmal gekauft habe.

Gruß
Codi


----------



## ONE78 (22. Februar 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Ganz schnelles "Review" zum Soma Shikoro:
> Bin richtig begeistert, der Reifen rollt super und ist sehr komfortabel, verglichen mit dem Marathon Mondial zuvor kein Vergleich was Rollwiderstand und Komfort angeht. Auf Asphalt der perfekte Reifen für mich und das ist auch das primäre Einsatzgebiet im Alltag. Ich fahr primär in der Stadt, daher auch Shikoro mit Pannenschutz und nicht Supple Vitesse. Gewicht ist mit 469g pro Reifen auch noch absolut vertretbar, verglichen mit den 650g Marathon-Klötzen!
> 
> Hab ihn dann gestern spontan auf einer Handvoll Stuttgarter Trails getestet, die ich sonst mit dem Mountainbike fahren würde. Es war gestern noch sehr viel Wasser auf den Trails und natürlich ist so ein quasi Slick im Matsch ziemlich unpassend, aber ansonsten war ich wirklich begeisert. Er bügelt durch das große Volumen einfach superviel weg und hat dadurch auch erstaunlich viel Grip. Sicher kein MTB-Reifen, aber für ein Alles-In-Einem-Bike eine super Wahl und hält nicht als Entschuldigung her, einen Trail auszulassen
> ...



du hast den 42er? wie breit baut der real?


----------



## c3pflo (22. Februar 2016)

Ja ist die 42er Version. Baut auf der AWOL-Felge ganz knapp über 40mm breit, inklusive etwas Dreck


----------



## pefro (22. Februar 2016)

Codi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 465825
> Ich wollte auch mal hören welche Erfahrungen ihr mit dem Awol gemacht habt wenn es voll beladen ist? Ich habe bisher verschiedene mehrtägige Touren gemacht, unter anderem bin ich 5 Tage durch die Alpen gefahren, als Testfahrt für eine Transalp die dann leider verletzungsbedingt ausfallen musste. Dennoch muss ich sagen dass das Awol vorne und hinten beladen (innerhalb der vorgesehenen 136kg) auf Abfahrten doch ein beängstigendes Eigenschwingverhalten gezeigt hat.



Könnte zum einen daran liegen, dass die AWOL Designer ganz bewusst die Sitzstreben relativ dünn gehalten haben, um einen gewissen Flex zu ermöglichen, der den Komfort steigern soll. Das dürfte dann die negative Seite dieser Massnahme sein.

Zum anderen haben schon einige hier berichtet, dass ab ca. 25km/h freihändig fahren nicht mehr möglich ist, weil der Lenker dann das flattern anfängt. Kann ich bei mir auch so bestätigen (unbeladen). Grund wurde hierfür glaube ich noch keiner eruiert.


----------



## c3pflo (22. Februar 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Könnte zum einen daran liegen, dass die AWOL Designer ganz bewusst die Sitzstreben relativ dünn gehalten haben, um einen gewissen Flex zu ermöglichen, der den Komfort steigern soll. Das dürfte dann die negative Seite dieser Massnahme sein.
> 
> Zum anderen haben schon einige hier berichtet, dass ab ca. 25km/h freihändig fahren nicht mehr möglich ist, weil der Lenker dann das flattern anfängt. Kann ich bei mir auch so bestätigen (unbeladen). Grund wurde hierfür glaube ich noch keiner eruiert.



Genau das ist mir dieser Tage auch aufgefallen! Hatte allerdings eine recht schwere Satteltasche dran, aber das war echt krass. Schade, das AWOL ist ansonsten ein super Bike zum freihändig fahren


----------



## pefro (22. Februar 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> ...Schade, das AWOL ist ansonsten ein super Bike zum freihändig fahren



Meiner Erfahrung nach lassen sich eigentl. alle "Trekking Rahmen" - also Bikes mit langem Hinterbau / Radstand auch gut freihändig fahren. Wenn Sie gut gemacht sind, sind sie ja so konstruiert, dass sie gut geradeaus laufen (dafür auch behäbiger sind) und mit Gepäck sicher zu fahren sind. Das ist eigentl. eines der essentiellen Merkmale solcher Rahmen.

Schade, dass das AWOL da anscheinend an gewisse Grenzen kommt, ich hatte es aber schon vermutet, weil es auch "nur" für 130kg freigegeben ist. Andere (Tout Terrain, Velotraum, Herkelmann, usw...) liegen da ja immer bei 160kg oder noch mehr.

Das ist dann wohl der Preis, denn an für den Mix aus "Cross" und "Reiserad" zahlen muss.


----------



## harald_legner (22. Februar 2016)

Meine Einschätzung: Das AWOL ist gar nicht für die große Reise mit viel Gepäck konzipiert (sondern für die große Reise mit wenige Gepäck). Ich orientiere mich da immer am TCR 2013, wie Erik und Recep unterwegs waren. Erik ganz ohne hinteren Gepäckträger, nur mit sehr kleiner Satteltasche, Recep mit Träger, aber ohne großes Gepäck drauf oder nur zeitweise mal eine Melone ... Dass die Räder ab Werk einen hinteren Gepäckträger haben, könnte dem geschuldet sein, dass die Mehrzahl der Kunden diesen vielleicht haben wollen? 
Wäre mein Rücklicht nicht halbwegs unveränderbar mit dem Gepäckträger verbunden, hätte ich den vermutlich auch schon demontiert. (Und 3x im Jahr vermisst, wenn ich mal ein größeres Paket darauf transportieren will.)
Freihändig fahre ich eh nie, das macht mein Gleichgewichtssinn irgendwie nicht gut mit. Auf keinem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (22. Februar 2016)

@harald_legner

Ja, Harald da magst Du recht haben. Das Problem ist, dass das so nirgends kommuniziert wird. Wenn ich mir die Beschreibungen zu den neuen AWOLS durchlese:
_
...Mit einem AWOL EVO gibt es praktisch nur eine Regel: Es gibt keine Regeln - zumindest nicht dafür, wie du mit deinem AWOL unterwegs bist. Denn dieses Bike ist an Vielseitigkeit kaum zu überbieten: *Es ist prädestiniert als Reiserad für lange Strecken*, aber genauso im Alltag ein verlässlicher Partner. Der robuste Stahlrahmen mit seiner entspannten Geometrie lässt dich auch nach mehreren Tagen noch komfortabel im Sattel sitzen..._

Dann kommt der Normalkunde nicht auf solche Spitzfindigkeiten. Zeigen ja auch die anwesenden AWOLs hier, die zum Nordkap und nach Asien wollen. Ob die ein Verkäufer gefragt hat, ob sie so eine lange Tour wirklich mit wenig Gepäck machen wollen?


----------



## harald_legner (22. Februar 2016)

Ich mag da jetzt gar nicht die Informationspolitik von Specialized "verteidigen", ich kann auch nur meine eigene Sicht auf das AWOL verbreiten. Ich selber habe mit dem Verkäufer eigentlich gar nicht über die Möglichkeiten bzw die Unmöglichkeiten des AWOLs geredet. Was vermutlich auch daran liegt, dass ich Verkaufsgespräche meist sehr knapp halte. ;-) 
Aber ich "fürchte", dass ich in den kommenden Tagen mal meine Backroller fülle und schaue, wie sich das AWOL dann fährt.


----------



## JayTurner (22. Februar 2016)

Codi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 465825
> Was ich da zu den potentiellen Rissen am Hinterbau lesen muss hört sich ja nicht so gut an, ist denn das Elite davon auch betroffen?


Es sind nur die 14er Comp und TCR sowie die Expert Rahmen davon betroffen, da die mit den Swinger-Ausfallenden bestückt sind.
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad.


----------



## steffrod (23. Februar 2016)

Das mit den Rissen hört sich wirklich nicht gut an bzw. sieht in den konkreten Fällen nicht gut aus. Ich habe meinen Expert Rahmen gestern mal genauer angeschaut und konnte nichts dergleichen feststellen. Allerdings bin ich auch erst 60 km gefahren. Werde das mal genau beobachten. Gibt einem aber kein gutes Gefühl, insbesondere wenn ich an eine längere Tour denke.

Hat denn jemand von Euch schon eine Stellungnahme von Specialized bzw. von Händlerseite erhalten? Scheint sich ja nicht um einen Einzelfall zu handeln.

Gruß aus Köln,
Steffen


----------



## randinneur (23. Februar 2016)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hatte auch geliebäugelt mit dem AWOL und hier viel mitgelesen. Nur lese ich hier neben vielen positiven Fahrberichten mehr über Probleme bei diesem Gefährt. Die letzten 30 Seiten zusammengefasst: Rahmenbrüche, zu lange Schrauben verbaut -> Beulen im Rahmen, asymetrische Rahmen, Lieferzeiten, sich verschiebende Ausfallenden....

Vielleicht ist das nur meine Wahrnehmung, aber da verhärtet sich bei mir der Verdacht, dass, abgesehen von einer äußerst geschickten Marketingkampagne das ganze Konzept nicht ausgereift ist. Jedenfalls nicht so, wie man es bei einem großen Hersteller erwarten könnte. Da hilft auch keine Designerlackierung.



steffrod schrieb:


> Gibt einem aber kein gutes Gefühl, insbesondere wenn ich an eine längere Tour denke.



Genau das würde mir auch durch den Kopf gehen. Und der Rahmen ist wirklich das letzte, über das ich mir Gedanken machen möchte. Lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2016)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob das awol in 10-15 Jahren einen ähnlichen Status inne haben wird, wie die alten Gt thermoplast Fullies


----------



## harald_legner (23. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob das awol in 10-15 Jahren einen ähnlichen Status inne haben wird, wie die alten Gt thermoplast Fullies



Welchen Status haben denn diese GTs? Extrem begehrte Räder oder verschrieen als vermurkste Designstudie?


----------



## blaubaer (23. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob das awol in 10-15 Jahren einen ähnlichen Status inne haben wird, wie die alten Gt thermoplast Fullies



tolle Erinnerung  bei mir gingen ein paar STS und LTS (2Stk gekillt) von GT in die Brüche. beim STS merkte ich es, als ich mal stark vorne bremste und mir ein Loch im Oberrohr/übergang Steuerrohr sich öffnete 

Glaub solche Erinnerungen vergisst man nie mehr, eigentlich dachte ich die Zeit der Rahmenbrüche wär Vergangenheit...


----------



## Malte3 (23. Februar 2016)

Also noch kam es zu keinem Bruch, ich denke, sobald erste Brüche auftreten, wenn nicht sogar früher kommt es zu einer Stellungnahme Seitens Specialized. Das Image der Marke ist so viel Wert, dadurch sollte es nicht gefährdet werden. Noch besitze ich Vertrauen in S, hoffentlich wird es sich nicht ändern. Ich möchte das Problem definitiv nicht schön reden! Bin gespannt, wie die Stellungnahme ausfallen die hier für kommende Woche angekündigt wurden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (23. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> wie die alten Gt thermoplast Fullies



GT hat da mit neuen Materialien und Formgebungen gespielt, die eben noch nicht ausgereift waren. Das AWOL ist ein STAHL-Rahmen(!). Das älteste Rahmenmaterial nach Holz. Da sollten doch auch 130kg ohne Probleme zu transportieren sein.


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2016)

Ich meine das eher allgemein im Sinne eines Traumrads, das reihenweise in die Brüche ging. Dass der Vergleich ansonsten eher hinkt, ist schon klar. Beide Eigenschaften sind beim awol sicherlich schwächer ausgeprägt. Aber wenn ich auf meinen alten vsf Gaul aufsteige, geht so ein awol durchaus als Traumbike durch. Bei den Youngtimern erfreuen sich sts und lts noch großer Beliebtheit und werden sehr vorsichtig spazieren gefahren.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Februar 2016)

Ich bin gestern nochmal rund 73 km und 1300 hm mit dem Awol auf Straße ohne Probleme gefahren. Bei mir ist der Riss noch nicht so stark ausgeprägt. Ich sehe da auch noch kein Haltbarkeitsproblem. Trotzdem bin ich bei meinem Händler damit gewesen und hab ihm das gezeigt. Ich bin guter Dinge, das Specialized mein "Problem" lösen wird.


----------



## hellmono (23. Februar 2016)

steffrod schrieb:


> Gibt einem aber kein gutes Gefühl, insbesondere wenn ich an eine längere Tour denke.




Kann ich total nachvollziehen, gibt aber auch Gegenbeispiele: Mein Rahmen hat nix, ich bin mit knapp 90kg kein Fliegengewicht, und damit letztes Jahr 1.100km von der Ruhr an den Gardasee gefahren. Mit Gepäck, mit 2 Alpenpässen, mit nicht nur Asphalt. Vielleicht Glück, vielleicht ein Einzelfall. Wobei mir meine Erfahrung sagt: Es melden sich immer die, die Probleme haben. Das ist aber oft nicht die Mehrheit.




steffrod schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand von Euch schon eine Stellungnahme von Specialized bzw. von Händlerseite erhalten? Scheint sich ja nicht um einen Einzelfall zu handeln.
> 
> Gruß aus Köln,
> Steffen



Ich kann nichts zum AWOL konkret sagen, wohl aber zu Specialized und deren Verhalten bei Problemen. Das war immer ausnahmslos kulant und kundenorientiert. 
- Hinterbau am Stumpjumper Evo zerdellt (selbstverschuldet): 3 Tage bis ein neuer Hinterbau da war. 
- 2014er Enduro mit leichten Rissen im Lack am Steuerrohr: Zack, neuer Rahmen binnen einer Woche.
- Tarmac mit eventuellen Auffälligkeiten im Bereich der Sattelklemme: Zack, wieder neuer Rahmen.

Hilft dir auch nix, wenn du gerade am AdW unterwegs bist, aber die sind da schon gut.

Grüße aus der schönsten Stadt am Rhein.


----------



## Schmu (24. Februar 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Kann ich total nachvollziehen, gibt aber auch Gegenbeispiele: Mein Rahmen hat nix, ich bin mit knapp 90kg kein Fliegengewicht, und damit letztes Jahr 1.100km von der Ruhr an den Gardasee gefahren. Mit Gepäck, mit 2 Alpenpässen, mit nicht nur Asphalt. Vielleicht Glück, vielleicht ein Einzelfall. Wobei mir meine Erfahrung sagt: Es melden sich immer die, die Probleme haben. Das ist aber oft nicht die Mehrheit.
> 
> ...


 
Dem stimme ich, habe ebenfalls um die 90kg+- und bin mit vollen Packtaschen + Kinderanhänger gefahren und der Hinterbau bzw die Ausfaller sehen noch jungfräulich aus (Habe sogar die Swinger komplett demontiert um besser auf der Innenseite nachsehen zu können).

Schade und ärgerlich für die, deren Hinterbau die "Lackschäden" hat. Da bin ich ebenfalls mal auf das Feedback von Spezi gespannt...


----------



## Codi (24. Februar 2016)

Bin gerade die erste Runde mit meinem neuen Awol gefahren und muss sagen dass ich doch positiv überrascht war. Ich habe den Eindruck das der Rahmen ohne Reynoldsrohrsatz etwas steifer ist als der mit. Mit meinem alten Comp war es mir problemlos möglich ein Aufschwingen des Hecks zu provozieren auch mit nur einer nicht allzu schweren Packtaschen. Das habe ich mit dem neuen Rad nicht hinbekommen. Außerdem fühlt es sich bei kleinen Hüpfern über Pfützen z.B. härter bei der Landung an. Ich werde das mal weiter beobachten.
Die Vermutung dass der Reynoldsrohrsatz etwas elastischer sein könnte hatte ich schon vorher, schließlich erkauft man sich mit dem höherfesten Rohr die Möglichkeit über geringere Wandstärken Gewicht zu sparen, was vermutlich auch realisiert wird. Geringere Wandstärken bei gleichen Durchmessern bedeuten natürlich auch mehr Flexibilität. Vielleicht hatte mein Comp Rahmen aber auch schon Risse die ihn weicher gemacht haben aber sonst nicht bemerkt wurden.

Auch über die Sora kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen, war ich doch der Meinung schnellstens wieder auf Rival/X9 umzubauen, die Notwendigkeit sehe ich gerade nicht mehr.


@hellmono; hast du vielleicht irgendwo über die Tour zum Gardasee berichtet? Es würde mich interessieren welche Route du gefahren bist und wie deine Erfahrungen dabei waren? Warst du mit Zelt unterwegs?

Gruß
Codi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (25. Februar 2016)

für alle die heiß drauf sind- ich habe gerade entdeckt, dass das Pizza Rack endlich verfügbar ist:

http://www.wecycle.de/Teile/Gepaeck...5292a7&listtype=search&searchparam=pizza rack

Hammer, ewig drauf gewartet...


----------



## blaubaer (25. Februar 2016)

ich hab mir auch das PizzaRack im Januar schon vorbestellt, nur nützt mir das jetzt wenig  

meinen brüchigen Rahmen hab ich im Nov.2014 erhalten und da habe ich schon 3-4Monate drauf gewartet. nimmt mich jetzt wunder wie lange die Wartezeit auf den "Ersatz" beträgt. Hab mir gestern schon mal Alternativen angeschaut beim Localdealer, wie z.b Aarios oder MTBCycletech RAW oder Amar...


----------



## harald_legner (25. Februar 2016)

Ich werde demnächst mal ein paar Kilometer am Stück mit dem AWOL fahren. https://transcimbrica.wordpress.com/2016/02/25/harald/ Nur mit wenig Gepäck. ;-)


----------



## pefro (25. Februar 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ...wie z.b Aarios oder MTBCycletech RAW oder Amar...



Das RAW fand ich auch sehr lecker, schade nur, dass es ausgerechnet 650B Laufräder sein mussten...  Tout Terrain hat neben dem Tanami übrigens auch ein paar neue, interessante Crossover Modelle im Programm.


----------



## pefro (25. Februar 2016)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mal ein paar Kilometer am Stück mit dem AWOL fahren. https://transcimbrica.wordpress.com/2016/02/25/harald/ Nur mit wenig Gepäck. ;-)



Super! Hättest Du mal die letzte 4 Tagestour mit Schlafsack und jetzt mit Hotel gebucht... Aber neeee...  Wann gehts los?


----------



## harald_legner (25. Februar 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Super! Hättest Du mal die letzte 4 Tagestour mit Schlafsack und jetzt mit Hotel gebucht... Aber neeee...  Wann gehts los?


Die Reihenfolge ist vielleicht etwas ungeschickt, das stimmt wohl.  Mal schauen, ob ich's bereuen werde und mir dann doch ab der 2. Nacht eine beheizte Unterkunft suche. 
Es geht schon bald los, Start ist am 5.3. um 8 Uhr.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2016)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Die Reihenfolge ist vielleicht etwas ungeschickt, das stimmt wohl.  Mal schauen, ob ich's bereuen werde und mir dann doch ab der 2. Nacht eine beheizte Unterkunft suche.
> Es geht schon bald los, Start ist am 5.3. um 8 Uhr.


Wenn es dir doch zu kalt wird, kann ich dir ein paar Fatbiker empfehlen, die regelmäßig unterm tarp im Schnee pennen. Meistens geht es einem ja auf ne perfide Art besser, wenn es anderen noch schlechter geht. Wünsche dir viel Spaß


----------



## harald_legner (26. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn es dir doch zu kalt wird, kann ich dir ein paar Fatbiker empfehlen, die regelmäßig unterm tarp im Schnee pennen. Meistens geht es einem ja auf ne perfide Art besser, wenn es anderen noch schlechter geht. Wünsche dir viel Spaß



Danke, Spaß werde ich hoffentlich reichlich haben. Ich bin da zuversichtlich. 

Solche Fatbiker kenne ich in meinem Umfeld auch. Einige solcher Typen werden auch mit am Start stehen.


----------



## blaubaer (26. Februar 2016)

Antwort von Specialized ... bzw. LocalDealer



> Leider ist die aktuelle Lagersituation der Awol Rahmen extrem schlecht.
> 
> Daher die Frage: fährt er Riemenantrieb bzw. braucht er die verstellbaren Schaltaugen?
> 
> Könnte er sich mit einem Rahmen aus einem der verfügbaren Komplettbikes anfreunden, oder gar gegen Aufpreis das gesamte Bike.



Komplettbike kommt e nicht in frage, da ja alle Teile vom alten übrig sind, dann wird es mit einem Awol Rahmen wohl weitergehen, hoffe ich mit nicht all zu langer Wartezeit. Farblich lies ich es offen, Hauptsache neuer Rahmen...


----------



## pefro (26. Februar 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Antwort von Specialized ... bzw. LocalDealer
> 
> 
> 
> Komplettbike kommt e nicht in frage, da ja alle Teile vom alten übrig sind, dann wird es mit einem Awol Rahmen wohl weitergehen, hoffe ich mit nicht all zu langer Wartezeit. Farblich lies ich es offen, Hauptsache neuer Rahmen...




Also verstehe ich das jetzt richtig: Die gezeigten Schäden sind definitiv nicht nur ein optischer Makel, sondern Anlaß für einen Umtausch Seitens Specialized?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (26. Februar 2016)

Specialized hat uns einen sworks venge aus 2014 drei Monate alt zersägen lassen und dem Kunden einen neuen gegeben weil da eine blase unterm Klarlack sitzt..... Muss also nix heißen


----------



## pefro (26. Februar 2016)

Warum denn zersägen?


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Februar 2016)

Weil dem so ist. So wird gewährleistet das der Rahmen nicht wieder in Umlauf kommt. Einen Schnitt durchs unterohr genügte. Mein Herz hat geblutet


----------



## blaubaer (27. Februar 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich das jetzt richtig: Die gezeigten Schäden sind definitiv nicht nur ein optischer Makel, sondern Anlaß für einen Umtausch Seitens Specialized?



ich denke schon.

als ich den Rahmen frisch bekam und auch während dem Aufbau, machte ich ein paar Detailfotos, wie z.b. Antriebsseite  





oder Bremsseitig 





Nur Schäden im Lack wären mir damals sicher schon aufgefallen. und wenn sich mit der Zeit an einer Schweissnaht im Lack jetzt Risse bilden ? ist da darunter i'was nicht sauber oder vorallem an der Schweissnaht sollte sowas doch echt nicht entstehen ?!


----------



## FreerideForLife (27. Februar 2016)

So wie ich das sehe, besonders wenn ich die Bilder von JayTurner anschaue wo der Lack weg ist, wurde an dieser stelle nicht geschweißt sondern hartgelötet (wie es ja im Rahmenbau durchaus üblich ist). Eine schweißnaht würde mann auch mit Lack drüber erkennen. Je nachdem was für ein Lot verwendet wurde hat dieses eine gewisse flexibilität, bzw ist weicher als das umliegende Material. Wenn dann da eben eine wechselbelastung drauf kommt kann ich mir vorstellen dass der Lack an der betroffenen Stelle aufreist. Ist nicht schön aber ich mache mir deswegen jetzt erstmal keine Sorgen. Und wie schon des öfteren erwähnt wurde ist noch kein einziger Fall bekannt bei dem der Rahmen wirklich aufgerissen ist, geschweige denn weggebrochen. Von Specialized erwarte ich in der Sache keine konkrete Antwort was da los ist, die tauschen einfach die Rahmen aus. Wenn die Sache allerings so bedenklich wäre dass sie Angst haben der Hinterbau könnte weg brechen, würden Sie einen Rückruf starten...


----------



## FreerideForLife (27. Februar 2016)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von ihr wisst schon wem. Man sehe sich die betroffene Stelle mal genau an...


----------



## TinoKlaus (27. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte an meinem Tourenrad mal eine Carbongabel mit eingeklebten Alu-Ausfallenden. Beides war ohne sichtbare Fuge überlackiert. Nach ein paar 100km (Rad am Ring, Radtour in den Vogesen) ist mir da ein Riss, zumindest im Lack aufgefallen. Vom Hersteller hatte ich damals die Erklärung bekommen, dass es nur der Lack ist, weil die Klebefuge etwas gearbeitet hat. Wenn beim AWOL an dieser Stelle auch das Ausfallende in das Rohr gesteckt und verlötet ist, dann kann es schon sein, dass diese Fuge noch arbeitet. Durch den Lack ist dass dann mehr oder weniger Überdeckt. Das viel mir jetzt dazu ein. Ich hoffe für alle betroffenen, dass sich dafür eine Lösung/Erklärung findet.


----------



## Mr. Hide (28. Februar 2016)

So, hier mal der aktuelle Zustand meines AWOL. Die Schutzbleche von SKS sind noch nicht standesgemäß, aber ich hoffe, bald die Originale von Specialized zu bekommen. Das Rad fährt sich einfach so gut und mit den Lowridertaschen fast noch ruhiger als ohne. Schön ausbalanciert


----------



## pefro (28. Februar 2016)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> ...Vom Hersteller hatte ich damals die Erklärung bekommen, dass es nur der Lack ist, weil die Klebefuge etwas gearbeitet hat...



Mich würde da ja tatsächlich mal die Meinung von jemanden Unabhängigen interessieren, der sich mit sowas auskennt.

Ich als Laie denke mir da: Ja, Silikonfuge kann arbeiten, weil Material elastisch. Aber ist Stahl & Lot wirklich so elastisch dass das dauerhaft arbeiten kann ohne irgendwann zu zerbröseln - und vorallem: ist das so gewollt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (28. Februar 2016)

Frag doch mal bei den rahmenbauern


----------



## hellmono (28. Februar 2016)

Codi schrieb:


> @hellmono; hast du vielleicht irgendwo über die Tour zum Gardasee berichtet? Es würde mich interessieren welche Route du gefahren bist und wie deine Erfahrungen dabei waren? Warst du mit Zelt unterwegs?



Hi Codi,

so wirklich berichtet habe ich eigentlich nicht. Wir waren zu Zweit unterwegs, ein guter Freund und ich.
Die Route war recht einfach: vom Ruhrpott (Essen Kettwig) am Rhein entlang bis Karlsruhe. Von dort über den Schwarzwald bis an den Bodensee. Hier am nördlichen Ufer bis Bregenz, und dann über St. Anton und Landeck zum Reschenpass. Am Ende nur noch durchs Vinschgau bis Meran und dann am Etsch entlang bis zum Gardasee.

Und ja, wir waren mit dem Zelt unterwegs. Haben entweder wild gezeltet, oder einen Campingplatz angesteuert.

Was die Erfahrungen angeht: Bei der nächsten Tour werden wir uns weniger Strecke vornehmen. 1.180km in 7 Tagen sind schon viel, und man ist primär mit der Etappe beschäftigt. Zum links und rechts mal Anhalten bleibt wenig Zeit. Und ich würde auch nicht mehr so viel an Flüssen entlang fahren. Ist einfach für die Navigation, aber immer an Rhein und Etsch entlang ist letztendlich langweilig. Am schönsten waren der Schwarzwald und das Vinschgau. Also lieber kürzer fahren, mehr Hügel, mehr Abwechslung.


----------



## palsfjall (29. Februar 2016)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die "Risse" schon alleine durch unterschiedliche Wärmeausdehnung zustandekommen. Auch dadurch könnten gewisse Spannungen enstehen. Insbesondere bei geklebten Ausfallenden Carbon/Alu dürfte sich das kaum vermeiden lassen. Auch beim Awol mit den relativ massiven Ausfallenden aus Guss?, die in die relativ dünnwandigen Stahlrohre gelötet werden ist das leicht vorstellbar.


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Februar 2016)

Sind schmiedeteile kein Guss


----------



## hellmono (29. Februar 2016)

Pizza ist da.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Februar 2016)

Kanns sein, dass beim Aftermarket-Pizzarack die Aufnahme an den Lowrider-Ösen etwas flexibler in der Befestigung ist? Den Preis finde ich eigentlich ganz ordentlich, wenn man sieht was sonst für Frontgepäckträger aufgerufen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffrod (29. Februar 2016)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> So, hier mal der aktuelle Zustand meines AWOL. Die Schutzbleche von SKS sind noch nicht standesgemäß, aber ich hoffe, bald die Originale von Specialized zu bekommen. Das Rad fährt sich einfach so gut und mit den Lowridertaschen fast noch ruhiger als ohne. Schön ausbalanciert
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467675
> Anhang anzeigen 467676



Hallo Mr. Hide,

sieht gut aus! Sehr stimmig! Sind das die John O´Groats Front Taschen von Brooks oder wie nennt sich das Modell? Welche Schutzbleche von Specialized meinst du?

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Februar 2016)

Ich Bau da gerade auch aus nem Crux Stadtrad nen awol Stadtrad. Ist allerdings net für mich 
XL und die dura ace Hebel sollten bleiben und trotzdem hydraulisch iwie


----------



## nollak (29. Februar 2016)

Das Steuerohr!!


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Februar 2016)

Alter Mann und groß


----------



## Mr. Hide (29. Februar 2016)

steffrod schrieb:


> Hallo Mr. Hide,
> 
> sieht gut aus! Sehr stimmig! Sind das die John O´Groats Front Taschen von Brooks oder wie nennt sich das Modell? Welche Schutzbleche von Specialized meinst du?
> 
> ...


Hallo Steffen, ja sind die Brooks Taschen. Gab es vor Weihnachten mal bei Fabial günstig. Es sind eigentlich nur umgelabelte Ortlieb Taschen.
Zum Thema Schutzbleche: Ich meine die original Awolbleche von Specialized. Soll es ja wohl auch bald einzeln geben. Metall passt dann besser ans AWOL 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Codi (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo Hellmono,

Danke für die Infos. Hört sich nach einer interessanten Tour an. Bei meiner kleinen Alpenrunde bin ich von Landeck, den Inn hoch, über Morteratsch zum Berninapass, dann nach Livigno und weiter über den Ofenpass nach St. Maria Val Mustair und von dort über den Reschensee zurück nach Landeck. Das waren für 5 Tage nicht allzu viele Kilometer aber recht schön zu fahren. Zwischendurch hatte ich auch mal ne Halbtagswanderung eingebaut. Das sollte eigentlich ne Vorbereitungstour für eine Alpenüberquerung von Lindau zum Gardasee werden die leider Verletzungsbedingt ausgefallen ist. Vielleicht versuche ich es dieses Jahr nochmal, da bin ich immer dankbar für Berichte anderer bzgl. ihrer Erfahrungen auf deren Routen in die Richtung. Vielleicht hilft es mir dann ja Streckenabschnitte zu bevorzugen oder zu meiden.

Wohnst du in Kettwig? Komme dort öfters durch auf meinen Runden von Hattingen aus.

Gruß
Codi


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2016)

So schaut das AWOL jetzt mit Pizza Rack aus. Die Halterung für die Lampe musste ich direkt mal aufbohren. Hat dank dem Pulver/Lack nur rund 5mm. Die Lampe braucht aber ne M6 Schraube. Hätte Specialized auch mal mitdenken können. Kabelverlegung muss ich irgendwann noch mal ran. Was vermutlich heißt, dass es jetzt erstmal so bleibt. Funktioniert schließlich.

Da kommt jetzt noch nen Körbchen dran und dann ist erstmal gut.





Und eine neue Schutzkappe für den Plug gab es in dem Atemzug auch (hatte ohnehin bei Supernova neue, längere Kabel an die Lampe löten lassen).








BigJohn schrieb:


> Kanns sein, dass beim Aftermarket-Pizzarack die Aufnahme an den Lowrider-Ösen etwas flexibler in der Befestigung ist? Den Preis finde ich eigentlich ganz ordentlich, wenn man sieht was sonst für Frontgepäckträger aufgerufen wird.



Ja, das ist so ein "Lochblech". Finde ich allerdings etwas schade, weil es so nicht so sauber aussieht, wie bei der OEM Variante.




Codi schrieb:


> Hallo Hellmono,
> 
> Danke für die Infos. Hört sich nach einer interessanten Tour an. Bei meiner kleinen Alpenrunde bin ich von Landeck, den Inn hoch, über Morteratsch zum Berninapass, dann nach Livigno und weiter über den Ofenpass nach St. Maria Val Mustair und von dort über den Reschensee zurück nach Landeck. Das waren für 5 Tage nicht allzu viele Kilometer aber recht schön zu fahren. Zwischendurch hatte ich auch mal ne Halbtagswanderung eingebaut. Das sollte eigentlich ne Vorbereitungstour für eine Alpenüberquerung von Lindau zum Gardasee werden die leider Verletzungsbedingt ausgefallen ist. Vielleicht versuche ich es dieses Jahr nochmal, da bin ich immer dankbar für Berichte anderer bzgl. ihrer Erfahrungen auf deren Routen in die Richtung. Vielleicht hilft es mir dann ja Streckenabschnitte zu bevorzugen oder zu meiden.
> 
> ...



Hört sich auch gut an die Tour! Teile davon bin ich bei einem MTB-Alpencross vor einigen Jahren auch gefahren (Livigno - St. Maria). 
Ich komme nicht aus Kettwig, aber mein Begleiter. Ich wohne aber auch nur ca. 4-5km weiter in Ratingen Hösel. Da könnte man ja eigentlich mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## pizpalue (1. März 2016)

Nur mal so für die Leute, die gerade am Pizzarack und der Supernova schrauben. 

Die Schraube vom Scheinwerfer habe ich durch eine dünnere ersetzt. Die vorhandenen kleinen Bohrungen an der Unterseite des Rack-Mittelstegs habe ich um 1mm aufgebohrt. Dann passt auch ein Kabel durch. Da ich mit Akku-Rücklicht fahre, reicht das bei mir.


----------



## pizpalue (1. März 2016)

http://expeditionportal.com/first-ride-2016-specialized-awol-comp/

Hier noch ein Erfahrungsbericht zum Awol Comp 2016.


----------



## .floe. (1. März 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hi Codi,
> 
> so wirklich berichtet habe ich eigentlich nicht. Wir waren zu Zweit unterwegs, ein guter Freund und ich.
> Die Route war recht einfach: vom Ruhrpott (Essen Kettwig) am Rhein entlang bis Karlsruhe. Von dort über den Schwarzwald bis an den Bodensee. Hier am nördlichen Ufer bis Bregenz, und dann über St. Anton und Landeck zum Reschenpass. Am Ende nur noch durchs Vinschgau bis Meran und dann am Etsch entlang bis zum Gardasee.
> ...



Wart ihr zufällig am 21. Juli irgendwo zwischen Mainz und Speyer? Ich könnte schwören, dass mir an dem Tag 2 bepackte Jungs mit mindestens einem AWOL entgegen gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (1. März 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Wart ihr zufällig am 21. Juli irgendwo zwischen Mainz und Speyer? Ich könnte schwören, dass mir an dem Tag 2 bepackte Jungs mit mindestens einem AWOL entgegen gefahren sind.



Gerade mal geguckt, das können wir tatsächlich gewesen sein. Sind an dem Tag von vor Worms über Speyer bis Gaggenau gefahren. 

Schöne kleine Welt.


----------



## .floe. (1. März 2016)

Haha, cool. Müsste irgendwo zwischen Worms und Ludwigshafen gewesen sein...war von Speyer nach Mainz unterwegs...mit Midge Lenker und Neon-orangenem Lenkerband auch eher auffällig (siehe Pompino-Fotoalbum).

Sorry fürs kurze Intermezzo hier, weiter im Text!


----------



## hellmono (5. März 2016)

Kein schönes Foto, keine Zeit dafür. Heute beim Brötchen holen.






Auf dem Rückweg hatte das Rack nen Paket von der Post und die Brötchentüte drauf. Hat sich schon gelohnt. 
Brauche nur noch ein brauchbares Spannnetz dafür. Bei dem OEM Ding von Specialized ist eins dabei, oder? Hat jemand Tipps für so ein Teil?


----------



## pizpalue (5. März 2016)

Habe auch einige Zeit nach einem Gebäcknetz gesucht. Optimal wäre ja eins (wie das Orginal) mit 8 Haken, die gibt es aber nicht im Zubehörhandel. Habe dann ein günstiges Teil mit 6 genommen bzw. nutze die meiste Zeit normale einfache  Gummizüge.


----------



## steffrod (6. März 2016)

Hi Hellmono,

könntest du mir mal einen Gefallen tun und ein Foto einstellen wie genau du das Pizzarack an der Gabel befestigst. Gehst du mit einer M5 Schraube durch das dreieckige Lochblech und dann in das Gewinde der Gabel? Oder benutzt du das Lochblech gar nicht? Könntest du davon mal ne Nahaufnahme machen. Würde mir sehr helfen.

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2016)

heute gab es Pizza Awol, zum Frühstück... 





ging echt Flott, schnell, das ersetzten...


----------



## JayTurner (10. März 2016)

Hallo 
Sag mal hast du, @blaubaer mal den neuen Rahmen gewogen? 
Viele Grüße


----------



## hellmono (10. März 2016)

steffrod schrieb:


> Hi Hellmono,
> 
> könntest du mir mal einen Gefallen tun und ein Foto einstellen wie genau du das Pizzarack an der Gabel befestigst. Gehst du mit einer M5 Schraube durch das dreieckige Lochblech und dann in das Gewinde der Gabel? Oder benutzt du das Lochblech gar nicht? Könntest du davon mal ne Nahaufnahme machen. Würde mir sehr helfen.
> 
> ...



Hi Steffen,

bisher nicht geschafft, sorry. Aber um es zu erklären: Ich schraube das Lochblech an der Gabel fest. Genau wie von dir beschrieben.
Aufnahme mach ich dir gern am Wochenende.

BG,
Jan


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2016)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Hallo
> Sag mal hast du, @blaubaer mal den neuen Rahmen gewogen?
> Viele Grüße



leider nein, bin bei dem Bike nicht so auf's Gewicht aus  




steffrod schrieb:


> Oder benutzt du das Lochblech gar nicht? Könntest du davon mal ne Nahaufnahme machen. Würde mir sehr helfen.



ich hab das PizzaRack direkt, ohne die 3ecks-blechle, an den Rahmen geschraubt. i'wie, hab ich es nicht horizontal bekommen mit den Lochblechen. aber wenn es direkt verschraubt wird müssen längere Schrauben zum Einsatz kommen. 
Bilder vom kompletten Bike folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffrod (11. März 2016)

@hellmono @blaubaer 

Vielen Dank euch beiden. Hat mir sehr geholfen. Ich hab das zunächst mal mit den Lochblechen probiert, bin mit der  Lösung aber auch nicht so glücklich. Werde das Rack nun auch mal direkt anschrauben. Aktuelle Fotos werde ich demnäcsht mal einstellen!

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## exmessenger (11. März 2016)

Moin, ich bin erst vorgestern auf dieses Form gestossen und fühle mich direkt bestens aufgehoben da ich sofort eine Menge Antworten auf bisher viele offene Fragen gefunden habe (Pizza Rack ...). Ich fahre seit Mai 2015 ein 2015er Awol Elite (Das Foto zeigt den damaligen nahezu Originalzustand, lediglich Speichenreflektoren und Gepäckträger wurden entfernt sowie die Plastikpedale gegen SPD PD-A530 getauscht) und habe seit dem ca. 2.500 urbane Kilometer für fast tägliches bike-to-work-to-home in Hamburg auf der Uhr. Das Rad gebeistert mich jeden Tag aufs Neue, zumal ich mittlerweile diverse Veränderungs- und Ausbauphasen hinter mir habe. Fotos folgen. Ride safe!


----------



## hellmono (11. März 2016)

Von mir auch Danke @blaubaer 
Dann schraube ich das doch auch mal direkt dran, denn so 100% zufrieden bin ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## isotrop (13. März 2016)

Da ich es aus dem thread hier nicht entnehmen konnte: Würden profillose Reifen, wie der Schwalbe Big Apple in 2.15" bzw 55mm in den Rahmen passen? (Ich vermute dann aber ohne Schutzbleche) - Danke


----------



## pefro (13. März 2016)

@isotrop 

Beitrag #629 sollte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## c3pflo (15. März 2016)

Nochmal nachgehakt: Kennt jemand eine gute Quelle für ein Packnetz, das gut aufs Pizzarack passt? Sprich: die ganze Fläche überspannt und auf allen vier Seiten eingehakt werden kann? Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exmessenger (15. März 2016)

Forum sei dank ...


----------



## JayTurner (15. März 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Nochmal nachgehakt: Kennt jemand eine gute Quelle für ein Packnetz?!


Hallo
Also ich hab eins vom Elite mal fotografiert. Vielleicht magst du dir ja einfach eine elastische Repschnur bei nem Outdoorladen holen und es selbst verknoten. Länge brauchst du ca 350cm und bei den Haken würd ich eh mal schauen ob es da keine besseren gibt. Die Originale sind eher suboptimal.
Wenn mein Pizza Rack endlich kommt werd ich auch mal eins basteln und dokumentieren. Eh schon wieder ärgerlich, dass s das nicht mitliefert.
Ansonsten macht das Rad schon wieder soviel unfassbaren Spaß und sauber ist es auch nicht mehr...
Viele Grüße


----------



## sachse1 (15. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich hänge mich hier mal rein. Bei Hein Gericke (Motorradzubehör) gibt es ein Gepäcknetz mit Haken ( Oxford Gepäcknetz schwarz). Ist ungespannt 30x30 cm. Wäre das etwas?


----------



## Josef64 (16. März 2016)

Hallo aus Österreich !
Ich habe heute mein Specialized AWOL bekommen auf dem ein Pizza Rack mit Gepäcknetz montiert ist.
Ich brauche den Gepäckträger mit dem Netz aber nicht. Falls jemand so etwas benötigt soll er mir eine kurze PN schicken.

Josef


----------



## pefro (16. März 2016)

@sachse1

Das Pizza Rack ist ca. 33,5x28 - könnte also ein bisschen groß sein, wenn es ungespannt 2cm zu lang ist.

Andrerseits: Wenn man es an den mittleren Rails einhängt, könnts auch wieder gehen...

Das Netz gibts aber von vielen Anbietern, teils günstiger. Schöner wärs halt mit 8, anstelle von 6 Haken.


----------



## Deleted 42342 (17. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mir gerne ein neues Rad zulegen und bin auf das Awol gestoßen. Leider stehe wie so viele vor dem Problem, die für mich richtige Rahmengröße zu finden. Problem ist, dass ich bei 193cm Körpergröße eine recht lange Schrittlänge von 96cm habe. Ich schwanke entsprechend zwischen L und XL. Hatte heute die Möglichkeit das Rad in L probe zu fahren und auf dem XL zumindest probe zu sitzen. Die L Version zu fahren fühlte sich schon ganz gut an. Der Sattel war aber nicht mehr auf Lenkerhöhe, sondern doch schon gut überhöht.
Auf der XL Version war ich aufgrund des langen Oberrohres schon ziemlich gestreckt und da bin ich mir jetzt halt unsicher, ob das bei längeren Fahrten nicht doch etwas unbequem ist.
Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und Empfehlungen bezüglich der Rahmengröße?
Oder ist es vielleicht auch sinnvoller einen anderen Rahmen zu wählen?
Besten Dank und Gruß!


----------



## JayTurner (17. März 2016)

halbautomatik schrieb:


> Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und Empfehlungen bezüglich der Rahmengröße?


Servus
Ich bin 1.90m und mit dem XL Rahmen unterwegs. Ich finde die Position sehr angenehm. Ist halt auch Geschmacksache. Aber wenn du eine Sattelüberhöhung hast, sieht das nicht schön aus und du verlierst dadurch die sehr angenehme Sitzposition des Awols.
Du kannst dir ja mit einem kürzeren Vorbau auch noch etwas von der Streckung rausnehmen. XL hat nen 80mm Vorbau und das L einen 70mm. 
Ansich muss dir halt das XL optisch noch gefallen. Die 235mm Steuerrohlänge sehen mit dünnen Reifen sehr riesig aus. Mit dicken Schlappen und nem Gepäckträger wird das ganze aber schon wieder sehr viel ansehnlicher. Und nachdem das Rad einfach nur geil zu fahren ist, wirst du es so oder so lieben. 
Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Sonne.
Gruß J


----------



## steffrod (17. März 2016)

halbautomatik schrieb:


> Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und Empfehlungen bezüglich der Rahmengröße?



Normalerweise geht bei diesem Thema nichts über selber probieren, da das doch immer sehr individuell ist. 
Bei deinen Eckdaten allerdings kann ich dir nur zur XL Variante raten. Ich liege mit einer Größe von 189 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 89 cm gefüht genau zwischen L und XL, habe mich aber für den Rahmen in L entschieden. Ich mag es lieber "kompakter". Trotzdem habe ich dann einen 90er Vorbau mit 15 Grad Winkel gewählt. Ergebnis ist Lenkerhöhe = Sattelhöhe! Bei dem Serien Awol in L mit dem 70er Vorbau mit 7 Grad passte das für mich nicht ideal.

Fahr doch Beides nochmal, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du mit dem L Rahmen glücklich wirst.

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## exmessenger (17. März 2016)

In Sachen Rahmengrösse (zumindest wenn es um die Frage XL oder L geht) finde ich das Posting #412 von Zubo nach wie vor sehr hilfreich und anschaulich. Ersetzt sicherlich keine Testfahrt, kann aber durchaus eine zusätzliche Entscheidungshilfe liefern.


----------



## Deleted 42342 (17. März 2016)

Schonmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Das hilft in der Tat weiter. 
Es sind hier ja schon einige Bilder von Awols gepostet worden. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Hinweis, wer in diesem Thread ein XL Awol fährt und schon Bilder gepostet hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (17. März 2016)

z.B.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/746352-specialized-awol-comp-xl-alfine-8-versa


----------



## harald_legner (17. März 2016)

halbautomatik schrieb:


> Schonmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Das hilft in der Tat weiter.
> Es sind hier ja schon einige Bilder von Awols gepostet worden. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Hinweis, wer in diesem Thread ein XL Awol fährt und schon Bilder gepostet hat?!


Ich fahre ein AWOL in XL und bei instagram findest du diverse Bilder des Rades. Ich bin viel kleiner als du (180cm, Schrittlänge nur 82cm) und habe aber nur den Vorbau getauscht von 90mm im Original auf 70mm. Ich fühle mich damit auf dem Rad sehr wohl.
https://www.instagram.com/harald_legner/


----------



## Probert (17. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe heute nach einer Ewigkeit mal wieder in den Threat hier rein gesehen und habe so von den Rahmenbrüchen erfahren.
Habe dann gleich meinen Rahmen untersucht und musste feststellen das er auch gerissen ist.
Habe den Rahmen Ende 2014 gekauft und es wurde keine 700Km bewegt.
Wie läuft das bei Specialized mit der Garantie?Beim Händler oder muss ich mich da direkt an Spezi wenden?
Haben die anderen mit den Rahmenbrüchen ihre Rahmen alle anstandslos umgetauscht bekommen?
Gruß Robert


----------



## Probert (17. März 2016)

Hier mal Bilder von den Rissen.
Werde mich heute mal mit Hibike in Verbindung setzen, wie damit verfahren wird.
Das erste Mal dieses Jahr mit dem Rad an die Arbeit und dann sowas...


----------



## Deleted 42342 (17. März 2016)

Nochmals danke für die Hinweise und die Links zu den Bildern. 
Ich war heute ein wenig irritiert, da mich der Ladenbesitzer doch sehr auf die L Größe eingeschworen hat. Er meinte, er hätte noch keinen Kunden gehabt, der auf das XL Rad gepasst hätte. Das sei eher was für zwei Meter Leute. Und ich war mir vorher eigentlich sicher, dass ich einen XL Rahmen brauchen würde. 
Der wirds jetzt dank Eurer Hinweise voraussichtlich (mit kurzem Vorbau) werden.
Nochmals Dank und Gruß!


----------



## pizpalue (17. März 2016)

Habe heute den Austauschrahmen vom Händler erhalten. Die haben den Garantiefall mit Specialized abgewickelt. Ich habe jetzt einen 2016er comp Rahmen in L ohne Variable Ausfallenden bekommen, wie ich dies auch gewünscht hatte.

Zur Gewichtsfrage: Der L Rahmen liegt bei 2671g und die Gabel bei 1236g. Komplett (ohne Sattelstütze) also: 3,9 Kg.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. März 2016)

@halbautomatik : Ich fahre mit 190/91 einen Expert-Rahmen in Größe L. Aufgebaut wurde er mit einem Salsa Vorbau in 70 mm. Ich fühle mich seit über 1200 km super wohl auf dem Rad. Leider hat er nach nur 3 Monaten erste Risse aufgewiesen. 





P.S.: Gestern ist mein Austausch-Rahmen beim Händler angekommen.  Die Garantie-Abwicklung bei Specialized über den Händler ist sehr vorbildlich. Ich muss ihn nur noch abholen. Komme leider nicht vor Samstag zum Händler.


----------



## Bonpensiero (17. März 2016)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein AWOL in XL und bei instagram findest du diverse Bilder des Rades. Ich bin viel kleiner als du (180cm, Schrittlänge nur 82cm) und habe aber nur den Vorbau getauscht von 90mm im Original auf 70mm. Ich fühle mich damit auf dem Rad sehr wohl.



Nicht schlecht. Bin 175cm; Schrittlänge 78cm und bekam neben einer XL-Variante stehend mehr als Ehrfurcht. Größe M passt bei mir beim AWOL wie Arsch auf Eimer. So unterschiedlich kann die Wahl sein.


----------



## Probert (17. März 2016)

Na dann hoffe ich das Spezi bei mir auch so kulant ist und das mit dem Rahmenaustausch kein Problem darstellt.
Falls ich die Wahl haben sollte ,wäre ich auch am überlegen den neuen Rahmen ohne verstellbare Ausfallenden zu nehmen.
Gibts da noch weitere Unterschiede ausser den Ausfallenden?
Ist der Rahmen ohne verstellbare Enden weniger von Rahmenbrüchen betroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (18. März 2016)

Beeindruckende Bikepacking-Tour in Peru mit einem AWOL (wenn ich's richtig erkannt habe): http://theradavist.com/2016/03/traversing-the-peruvian-cordillera-blanca-ryan-wilson/#26


----------



## pefro (18. März 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Bin 175cm; Schrittlänge 78cm und bekam neben einer XL-Variante stehend mehr als Ehrfurcht. Größe M passt bei mir beim AWOL wie Arsch auf Eimer. So unterschiedlich kann die Wahl sein.



Ja, geht mir genauso. Bei knapp 1.80 mit 83er Schrittlänge fahr ich das AWOL auch in M. Ein L bin ich auch gefahren, war mir zu lang. Ein XL könnte ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen. Aber Harald macht ja tolle Touren, scheint also für ihn zu passen und zeigt, dass da jeder Mensch anders ist. Wenns also irgendwie geht: probefahren!


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2016)

Wie das eben so ist. Bei 1,93 hab ich während dem Draufsetzen im Laden schon gemerkt, dass ich das nicht lang aushalten würde.


----------



## Deleted 42342 (18. März 2016)

Ich seh schon,...
Ohne weitere Probefahrt macht das mit dem Bestellen keinen Sinn. 
Ich habe so ein bisschen die Befürchtung, dass der L-Rahmen für meine Maße nen Tick zu klein, der XL-Rahmen aber aufgrund des Oberrohres zu groß ist. Und ein Rahmen, der nicht 100%ig passt, kommt auf jeden Fall nicht in Frage. 
Habe mich vorhin mal nach Alternativen umgesehen. Das Kona Sutra sieht gut aus finde ich. Hätte allerdings lieber ein Rahmenset zum selber aufbauen. Von daher wär das Awol schon cool...


----------



## Estoniaclan (18. März 2016)

halbautomatik schrieb:


> Ich seh schon,...
> Ohne weitere Probefahrt macht das mit dem Bestellen keinen Sinn.
> Ich habe so ein bisschen die Befürchtung, dass der L-Rahmen für meine Maße nen Tick zu klein, der XL-Rahmen aber aufgrund des Oberrohres zu groß ist. Und ein Rahmen, der nicht 100%ig passt, kommt auf jeden Fall nicht in Frage.
> Habe mich vorhin mal nach Alternativen umgesehen. Das Kona Sutra sieht gut aus finde ich. Hätte allerdings lieber ein Rahmenset zum selber aufbauen. Von daher wär das Awol schon cool...


Guck dir mal das Finna Landscape an...
Bau ich auch im  moment gerade  selber auf.

Das Rahmenset gibts auch für 599 €.


----------



## hellmono (18. März 2016)

Du liegst wirklich ziemlich genau zwischen den Größen. Wobei es wirklich sehr individuell ist. Ich (190cm/90cm SL) fahre auch "nur" ein L mit 70er Vorbau. XL wäre mir viel zu groß. Bei deinen Proportionen hätte ich aber auch auf XL getippt.

Wo kommst du denn her? Vielleicht findet sich jemand, dessen AWOL du probefahren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (18. März 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-739774.html

Das Salsa Vaya hatte ich mir als Alternative mal angeschaut. Von Bombtrack gibts es auch etwas ähnliches: 

http://bombtrack.com/bikes/beyond/


----------



## Deleted 42342 (18. März 2016)

Komme aus Niedersachsen zwischen Oldenburg und Osnabrück. Wenn jemand in der Gegend ein Awol in XL besitzt, wäre ich für die Möglichkeit einer kurzen Probefahrt sehr dankbar.


----------



## rake09 (20. März 2016)

rake09 schrieb:


> Mich hats es auch bei meinem Expert 2016 erwischt. Man erkennt einen deutlichen Riss an der Kettenstrebe., an der selben Position wie bei den anderen. Bei der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit stelle ich mich mal auf 3 oder mehr Monate für den Austausch ein. So ein Mist.



Update: Specialized hat den Rahmen anstandslos gegen einrn neuen Awol Expert 2016 Rahmen getauscht. Ich hoffe diesmal hält er länger.  Obwohl.. bald kommen die 2017 Modelle


----------



## jmr-biking (20. März 2016)

rake09 schrieb:


> Obwohl.. bald kommen die 2017 Modelle



Darauf habe ich auch schon spekuliert.  Mal schauen... Nächste Woche beginnt erstmal der Umbau...


----------



## Bonpensiero (20. März 2016)

halbautomatik schrieb:


> Komme aus Niedersachsen zwischen Oldenburg und Osnabrück. Wenn jemand in der Gegend ein Awol in XL besitzt, wäre ich für die Möglichkeit einer kurzen Probefahrt sehr dankbar.



In Bremen hatte ein Händler vor kurzem noch ein Modell in XL rumstehen.


----------



## RECKLE$$ (21. März 2016)

Man, man, man ey...Da bekomme ich ja richtig Panik, wenn man von all diesen Riss-Problemen hier liest. Bin gerade dabei mein Expert 2016 aufzubauen. Ich bin Verkäufer im Bike Shop und mein Specialized Vertreter gesteht mir da auch oft Probleme mit dem Frame set. Aber! Es wird alles anstandslos getauscht. Hier mal mein Aufbau bzw. meine Teile


----------



## RECKLE$$ (21. März 2016)

Man, man, man ey...Da bekomme ich ja richtig Panik, wenn man von all diesen Riss-Problemen hier liest. Bin gerade dabei mein Expert 2016 aufzubauen. Ich bin Verkäufer im Bike Shop und mein Specialized Vertreter gesteht mir da auch oft Probleme mit dem Frame set. Aber! Es wird alles anstandslos getauscht. Hier mal mein Aufbau bzw. meine Teile


----------



## RECKLE$$ (21. März 2016)

Hattet ihr eigentlich auch Probleme mit der Gabel, wie ich auf dem Bild? 
VR eingehangen und alles perfekt in Sitz, doch dann total versetzt...


----------



## pizpalue (21. März 2016)

Eine krumme Gabel dürfte hier neu sein. Beim Hinterbau gab es schon mal so etwas.

Die neuen Kabelführungen bei den 2016er Rahmen gefallen mir übrigens sehr gut.


----------



## FreerideForLife (21. März 2016)

RECKLE$$ schrieb:


> Hattet ihr eigentlich auch Probleme mit der Gabel, wie ich auf dem Bild?
> VR eingehangen und alles perfekt in Sitz, doch dann total versetzt...



Puh das hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen! 
Welche Reifen sind das? Und welche Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (21. März 2016)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Die neuen Kabelführungen bei den 2016er Rahmen gefallen mir übrigens sehr gut.



Unterrohr ; ja  
Gabel und Hinterbau ;  

wenn das LR eingebaut ist, ist eine Kabelverlegung unmöglich, ich kam jedenfalls teilweise mit dem Inbus nicht vollständig zur Schraube.




 

meins endlich Fertiggestellt nach dem Rahmenwechsel ; hinten gab es einen neuen Reifen & Kassette. Lichtverkabelung musste ich auch neu machen, teilweise nicht ganz so schön, da sich die Verbindungen von vo & hi nicht mehr im Steuerrohr verstecken lies, aber zum Glück sieht man es auf den Fotos nicht so gut  .


----------



## Codi (22. März 2016)

Nach der anfänglichen Freude über das neue Awol stellt sich langsam Ernüchterung ein. Ich frage mich ja was sich ein Specialized Konstrukteur wohl dabei denkt? Im Wiegertritt klimpert es ganz ordentlich. Habe den Bremssattel jetzt innerhalb des Verstellbereichs der Bremsbeläge ganz nach außen gezogen.

Letzte Woche habe ich zwei 100+ km Touren gemacht, nach den ersten 50km hat sich mein Hinterrad mehr oder weniger zerlegt, die Spannung bei einigen Speichen war komplett raus, so dass das Ganze Rad hin und her wackelte. Zum Glück habe ich einen Radhändler gefunden der mir das zumindest ein bisschen zentrieren konnte, leider musste ich zuhause dann selbst nochmal ran. Interessanter Weise musste ich dann noch feststellen dass die ganze HR Nabe ca. 1-2mm Höhenschlag hat oder verbogen ist.... Heulll... 


@blaubaer; sehr schöner Aufbau. Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Lampe? 

@hellmono; würde mich über eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt freuen ;-)

Gruß Codi


----------



## pefro (22. März 2016)

Welche Bremse ist das denn?


----------



## Codi (22. März 2016)

TRP Spyre mit 160er Scheiben. Das es mit der Bremse eng wird würde hier schon zig mal diskutiert, bei meinem selbst aufgebautem Awol Comp hatte ich eine 180er Scheibe vorne und keine Probleme.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. März 2016)

Bei mir ist es ähnlich eng. Fahre eine eine TRP Spyre SLC, aber durch den Mavic Crossride System-LRS mit Messerspeichen ist da etwas mehr Platz als bei @Codi . Sollte mal ein besserer LRS dran kommen, dann auf jeden Fall wieder mit Messerspeichen, denn die TRP ist m.M. schon super in Bremsleistung und Einstellung.


----------



## Codi (23. März 2016)

Eng heißt bei mir dass es nur passt wenn man die Toleranzen der Bauteile nutzt und selbst dann schleifen die Speichen im Wiegetritt. Das Problem ist bei der Kombination Rahmen und Bremse bekannt und bestimmt jeder hier hat es geschafft sein Indiduelles AWOL so aufzubauen dass passt nur Specialized ist nicht in der Lage ein Fahrrad so zu konfigurieren. Typerischerweise ist die Firma bekannt dafür sich gerade das fürstlich bezahlen zu lassen.

@jmr-biking, danke für deN Tipp mit den Messerspeichen, das ist übrigens mein zweites AWOL, nachdem mir mein erstes, selbst aufgebautes gestohlen wurde habe ich aus der Not heraus dieses Komplettrad gekauft. Vorher hatte ich DD Speichen mit 180er Bremsscheibe da hat es auch gepasst. Bin schon dabei mir einen neuen LRS zusammenzustellen.


----------



## blaubaer (23. März 2016)

Codi schrieb:


> @blaubaer; sehr schöner Aufbau. Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit der Lampe?




Danke; 

mit der Supernova bin ich sehr zufrieden, von der Ausleuchtung her. 
einziger Negativpunkt ist die Schraube, die Lampengehäuse und Lenkerhalterung verbindet, die ist so ungünstig gebaut vom Material her und Inbusfassung dass man die leicht aus/Rund-dreht. ich hab meine schraube jetzt mit Sekundenkleber arretiert


----------



## pefro (23. März 2016)

Codi schrieb:


> Eng heißt bei mir dass es nur passt wenn man die Toleranzen der Bauteile nutzt und selbst dann schleifen die Speichen im Wiegetritt. Das Problem ist bei der Kombination Rahmen und Bremse bekannt und bestimmt jeder hier hat es geschafft sein Indiduelles AWOL so aufzubauen dass passt nur Specialized ist nicht in der Lage ein Fahrrad so zu konfigurieren. Typerischerweise ist die Firma bekannt dafür sich gerade das fürstlich bezahlen zu lassen.



Achso - war das so an einem AWOL Komplettrad verbaut? 

Ich hab mich an der TRP Spyre im letzten Jahr auch versucht. Bei MIR ging das Ganze mit Nabendynamo nicht mehr und auch ohne wäre es sehr knapp geworden. Wenn die Speichen im Wiegetritt schleifen, hat das nichts mehr mit Toleranzen zu tun. Dann ist es Murks. Punkt. Wundert mich extrem, dass Specialized sowas konfiguriert.

Passt aber irgendwie auch ins Bild: Eigentl. sollte so ein Bike - für DEN Einsatzzweck - eher nach dem Motto: Möglichst sorgenfrei und langlebig ausgestattet sein. Bei Specialized und dem AWOL habe ich momentan das Gefühl, dass da mehr ins Marketing als in die Ingenieurskunst investiert wurde...


----------



## Codi (23. März 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Achso - war das so an einem AWOL Komplettrad verbaut?
> 
> Ich hab mich an der TRP Spyre im letzten Jahr auch versucht. Bei MIR ging das Ganze mit Nabendynamo nicht mehr und auch ohne wäre es sehr knapp geworden. Wenn die Speichen im Wiegetritt schleifen, hat das nichts mehr mit Toleranzen zu tun. Dann ist es Murks. Punkt. Wundert mich extrem, dass Specialized sowas konfiguriert.
> 
> Passt aber irgendwie auch ins Bild: Eigentl. sollte so ein Bike - für DEN Einsatzzweck - eher nach dem Motto: Möglichst sorgenfrei und langlebig ausgestattet sein. Bei Specialized und dem AWOL habe ich momentan das Gefühl, dass da mehr ins Marketing als in die Ingenieurskunst investiert wurde...




Das ist original von Specialized. Das Elite gab es anfangs mit BB7, dann irgendwann im Laufe des letzten Jahres wurde auf TRP Spyre umgestellt. Im Bike Archiv von Speci ist das Rad auch mit der TRP Bremse geführt. Mich wundert es auch.

An meinem Comp hatte ich den Shutter Precision PL-8 mit Sapim Race, Taurus 21 Felgen und 180mm Scheibe vorne und keine Platzprobleme mit der Spyre.

Gruß
Codi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (23. März 2016)

@Codi 

Ich hatte nur 160er Scheiben, wahrscheinlich lags daran.


----------



## c3pflo (23. März 2016)

Hey ihr, kennt von euch zufällig jemand das Gewicht der im 2015er AWOL Deluxe verbauten AWOL-Laufräder? Auf der Webseite steht nur "Alloy, double-wall, disc, 32h" zu den Felgen und die Naben sind ähnlich nichtssagend bezeichnet, alles von Specialized. Auf der Felge ist das AWOL Logo aufgedruckt.

(falls nicht, werde ich am WE mal ausbauen und wiegen)


----------



## Mooeep (24. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

Stehe kurz davor bei einem 2016er Elite zuzugreifen,  gehört eigentlich ein Spannnetz oder sowas für das Pizza Rack da mit zur Grundausstattung? Dachte ich hätte da sowas gelesen? Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung zwar nicht High-End, schien aber bei einer kurzen Probefahrt ordentlich zu funktionieren oder gibt es Teile wo ich mir schonmal über Ersatz Gedanken machen sollte? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für alle Antworten die da kommen mögen


----------



## SteffiTycoon (28. März 2016)

Hi,

ich verkaufe gerade mein OEM Nabendynamo Vorderrad von meinem EVO mit 6-Loch Aufnahme: 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-shimano-6-loch-disk-brake/445057964-217-1950
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Interesse.

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Nictrailer (28. März 2016)

Mooeep

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Ausstattung des 2016er Elite gut gewählt und die 2x10 Übersetzung finde ich sehr stimmig (Fände ich bei meinem 2015er Elite auch sehr hübsch). Wie du schon sagst alles kein High-End, aber funktionell und ja auch immer eine Sache des Budgets. Ich selbst habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die TRP Spyre Bremse bei wirklich schlechten Wetterbedingungen(ordentlich Matsch) schnell abnutzt und in Verbindung mit den Sora STI Hebeln deutlich an Wirkung verliert. Daher habe ich mich vom Rennlenker getrennt und erreiche mit Avid FR Hebeln und Spyre schon deutlich mehr Bremspower; und in Zukunft soll es dann eine hydraulische Bremse werden. Aber ist ja Ansichtssache, ob das Rad solche Bedingungen meistern muss, da gibt’s vielleicht zweckmäßigere… Ansonsten einfach fahren und Spass haben. Das kann es auf alle Fälle…


----------



## Mooeep (29. März 2016)

Ah vielen Dank, gerade bei der Bremse hatte ich auch schon überlegt auf die hyrd zu wechseln aber ob ich so oft durch Matsch fahre wart ich dann mal ab, solange das ihre einzige echte Schwäche ist 

Hab das Rad heute abgeholt, wenns jetzt noch ne Regenpause von mehr als 5 Minuten gibt gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2016)

Rahmentausch abgeschlossen! Hatte das neue Set schon einige Zeit hier stehen, aber noch keine Zeit für den Umbau gehabt. Und der CX-Duathlon am Ostersamstag sollte noch mit dem alten Rahmen gefahren werden. Hab anstandslos ein komplett neues Expert-Rahmenset bekommen mit sämtlichen Anbauteilen. Die alten Sachen gehen jetzt zurück zu Spezi. Kann echt nich meckern!


----------



## JayTurner (30. März 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Sprich: die ganze Fläche überspannt und auf allen vier Seiten eingehakt werden kann? Danke!!


Servus
Hab ich gerade gefunden. Vielleicht ist das ja eine Lösung die nach deinem Geschmack ist.
http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories/racks-decaleurs/bungee-cord-cargo-net.html
Falls jemand von euch auf der Suche nach einem grünen Awol 2016 ist. In München gäbs noch welche in L. 
http://www.bike-sport-muenchen.de/
Viele Grüße J


----------



## blaubaer (31. März 2016)

Adventure Trailer ... auch mit und von Awol's


----------



## radnarr (1. April 2016)

Mooeep schrieb:


> Stehe kurz davor bei einem 2016er Elite zuzugreifen,  gehört eigentlich ein Spannnetz oder sowas für das Pizza Rack da mit zur Grundausstattung?



Bei meinem Evo war ein passendes Spannnetz dabei!

Habe gerade zu meiner Verwunderung gesehen, dass die Abbildungen des separat kaufbaren Pizza Racks sich in diversen Details von meinem am Evo montierten Rack unterscheiden ...

Insofern nicht auszuschließen, dass es auch Unterschiede zwischen dem Rack des Evo und des Elite gibt und beim Elite kein Netz dabei ist ... :-/


----------



## Mooeep (1. April 2016)

Bei mir war doch auch eins dabei, war nur nicht auf dem Pizza Rack sondern in der Tüte mit Ersatzteilen


----------



## RECKLE$$ (1. April 2016)

FreerideForLife schrieb:


> Puh das hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen!
> Welche Reifen sind das? Und welche Größe?


Das sind Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo in 29x2.1. Am HR fahre ich den Racing Ralph in der gleichen Dimension.


----------



## RECKLE$$ (1. April 2016)

Kaaaaaaann mir bitte jemand helfen?? 
Habe mit meinem Kollegen alles angebaut an meinen Expert Rahmen und habe nun das Problem das meine STI's RS505 nicht mit dem XT8000 Schaltwerk und der XT CS8000 10-42 harmoniert. Der STI überspringt ab dem zweiten Gang ganze 6 weitere!! 
Was kann ich tun?? Antrieb ist 1x11 komplett Shimano 2016. Schaltwerk ist SGS, also long cage. Zugspanner ist vorne auch zwischen.... Habt Ihr bitte eine Idee für mich? Ich will doch nur fahren.....


----------



## RECKLE$$ (1. April 2016)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Eine krumme Gabel dürfte hier neu sein. Beim Hinterbau gab es schon mal so etwas.
> 
> Die neuen Kabelführungen bei den 2016er Rahmen gefallen mir übrigens sehr gut.



Nachtrag: Die Gabel wurde gegen eine aus 2015 ausgetauscht binnen 4 Tage. Top!! War wohl nicht das erste mal, wie ich mitbekommen habe.


----------



## wowbagger (3. April 2016)

Hab neue Reifen von OnOne (dank an BigJohn!):















das beste daran ist Geräusch beim blockieren!!! Da gehn wirklich alle aus dem Weg!!!


----------



## Mooeep (3. April 2016)

Erste Runden mit dem AWOL sind gemacht, schönes Rad 

Kann mir vielleicht wer sagen was für eine Tasche Dianmaan und Radlfesl hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/specialized-awol-news-bilder-fragen-aufbauten.735471/page-26) hinten an der Sattelstütze befestigt haben? Die beiden scheinen gerade etwas inaktiv zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (3. April 2016)

Mooeep schrieb:


> Erste Runden mit dem AWOL sind gemacht, schönes Rad
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht wer sagen was für eine Tasche Dianmaan und Radlfesl hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/specialized-awol-news-bilder-fragen-aufbauten.735471/page-26) hinten an der Sattelstütze befestigt haben? Die beiden scheinen gerade etwas inaktiv zu sein



Revelate Designs Viscacha. Super Tasche.


----------



## Mooeep (3. April 2016)

Top! Danke!


----------



## pefro (5. April 2016)

RECKLE$$ schrieb:


> Kaaaaaaann mir bitte jemand helfen??
> Habe mit meinem Kollegen alles angebaut an meinen Expert Rahmen und habe nun das Problem das meine STI's RS505 nicht mit dem XT8000 Schaltwerk und der XT CS8000 10-42 harmoniert. Der STI überspringt ab dem zweiten Gang ganze 6 weitere!!
> Was kann ich tun?? Antrieb ist 1x11 komplett Shimano 2016. Schaltwerk ist SGS, also long cage. Zugspanner ist vorne auch zwischen.... Habt Ihr bitte eine Idee für mich? Ich will doch nur fahren.....



Wie kommst du denn drauf, dass Shimano 11fach STI / MTB kompatibel sind?

Meines Wissens geht das bei 11fach nicht, da die Zugwege unterschiedlich sind. 10fach geht oder eben ein Rennrad 11fach Schaltwerk, dann aber nicht mit der 10-42 Kassette.


----------



## nollak (5. April 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn drauf, dass Shimano 11fach STI / MTB kompatibel sind?
> 
> Meines Wissens geht das bei 11fach nicht, da die Zugwege unterschiedlich sind. 10fach geht oder eben ein Rennrad 11fach Schaltwerk, dann aber nicht mit der 10-42 Kassette.



So isses!


----------



## steffrod (6. April 2016)

Hier nochmal ein paar aktuelle Fotos von meinem Awol. Und es macht immer noch so viel Spass...bisher auch ohne Risse im Rahmen Hoffe, das bleibt auch so!


----------



## blaubaer (6. April 2016)

@steffrod  wieso hast die 3-ecks-Blechle am Pizza-Rack noch dran, wenn du das Rack doch direkt mit der Gabel verschraubt hast ?


----------



## steffrod (6. April 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> @steffrod  wieso hast die 3-ecks-Blechle am Pizza-Rack noch dran, wenn du das Rack doch direkt mit der Gabel verschraubt hast ?



Die nutze ich zur Befestigung von Spanngurten.


----------



## pizpalue (6. April 2016)

Ich habe dann auch fertig nach dem Umbau auf den neuen "swingerlosen" Rahmen.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2016)

@pizpalue : Schön geworden!  Sag mal, was ist das da für ein Oberrohrschutz an deinem Awol? Suche da nämlich sowas für ein anderes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (6. April 2016)

Das ist ein Neoprenschutz für einen (Hinterbau)Dämpfer. Gibt es ja fast überall als Zubehör zu kaufen. Die ursprünglich weiße Beschriftung haben ich mit einem Edding schwarz gemacht. Passt perfekt, falls der Lenker an das Oberrohr schlägt. Beim Laternenparken schiebe ich das Teil passend, damit der Lack nicht zerkratzt.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2016)

Ah, gute Idee!  Passt ja auch gut zum Durchmesser des Oberrohrs. Danke dir! 

War heute morgen unterwegs. Erste längere Tour mit neuem Rahmen... und ich liebe es. Perfektes Trainings- und Tourengerät.


----------



## steffrod (7. April 2016)

Hat hier eigentlich niemand das matt grüne AWOL 2016 mit der Shimano Sora? Hatte das mal im Specialized Shop in Köln gesehen und fand es optisch sehr ansprechend. Wundert mich, dass das Modell hier so gar nicht vertreten ist.


----------



## JayTurner (7. April 2016)

Hallo
Soviel ich weiß wurden in D die Grünen nur an ein paar Läden ausgeliefert die es vorgeordert hatten. Danach war es über S in Deutschland nicht mehr bestellbar. In München gibts mittlerweile ein paar die es fahren. Die sind ganz zufrieden.  Mir taugt die Shimano Schaltung nicht. Finde die Kabelführung sehr ungeschickt. Die Bremsen hingegen machen einen ganz soliden und hochwertigen Eindruck.


----------



## Rommos (8. April 2016)

RECKLE$$ schrieb:


> Kaaaaaaann mir bitte jemand helfen??
> Habe mit meinem Kollegen alles angebaut an meinen Expert Rahmen und habe nun das Problem das meine STI's RS505 nicht mit dem XT8000 Schaltwerk und der XT CS8000 10-42 harmoniert. Der STI überspringt ab dem zweiten Gang ganze 6 weitere!!
> Was kann ich tun?? Antrieb ist 1x11 komplett Shimano 2016. Schaltwerk ist SGS, also long cage. Zugspanner ist vorne auch zwischen.... Habt Ihr bitte eine Idee für mich? Ich will doch nur fahren.....


Falls es noch aktuell ist:

Da brauchst du wohl so ein Teil von JTEK, gibts z.B. hier


----------



## pefro (8. April 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Da brauchst du wohl so ein Teil von JTEK, gibts z.B. hier



Jemand schon Erfahrung damit? Funktioniert das zuverlässig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (10. April 2016)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit am Tretlager angebrachten Seiten- oder Zweibeinständern? 

Von Pletscher gibt es da ganz interessante Modelle, wobei die Ausleger beim Zweibeinmodell beide zur linken Kettenstrebe einklappen. 

Hinterbauständer wurden hier schon vorgestellt. Mangels direkter Verschraubungsmöglichkeit und damit der Notwendigkeit von Klemmlösungen am Hinterbau entfällt das für mich. 

Der 2016er Rahmen bietet ja die neue Halteplatte am Tretlager.


----------



## pefro (10. April 2016)

@pizpalue

Was willst Du denn konkret dazu wissen? Die Lösung ist am AWOL neu, in der sonstigen "Radwelt" aber ja die herkömmliche 08/15 Variante. Millionenfach erprobt. Mit den gängigen Pletscher oder Hebie machst Du da nichts falsch.

Zweibeinständer bieten dir prinzipiell eine bessere Stabilität, WENN, ja wenn der Untergrund völlig eben ist. Man achtet sonst nicht so drauf, aber oft sind z.B. Gehsteige leicht abschüssig. Mit einem normalen Seitenständer kein Problem, beim Zweibeinständer hängt dann aber eines in der Luft.

Der von Dir angesprochene Pletscher ist kein schlechtes Produkt, habe aber schon öfter gelesen, dass nach ein, zwei Jahren die Gelenke ausgeleihert sind und man dann den Faltmechanismus per Hand nachhelfen musste.

Ich würde da eher zu einem geeigneten, stabilen (Gepäck) Einbeinständer greifen.


----------



## Mr. Hide (11. April 2016)

Micro Adventure auf dem Heimweg aus dem Büro dank der etwas merkwürdigen Routenplanung von Komoot  Aber genau dafür hat man ja ein AWOL. Der weiße Sattel dient nur zur Sitzprobe wird bald durch den schwarzen Ergon SM3 ersetzt. Mit dem Specialized-Sattel bin ich nicht zurecht gekommen. Als Reifen dienen momentan Challenge Strada Bianca in 33mm. Gibt es neuerdings auch in der Breite und die finde ich ziemlich gelungen, falls das Gelände nicht zu ruppig ist.


----------



## tarkos (15. April 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Jemand schon Erfahrung damit? Funktioniert das zuverlässig?



Oh ja das interessiert mich auch, hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem Seilzug-Konverter gemacht?
Damit man XT 11-fach Schaltwerk mit 11-fach STI Rennrad hebeln fahren kann?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. April 2016)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Micro Adventure auf dem Heimweg aus dem Büro dank der etwas merkwürdigen Routenplanung von Komoot  Aber genau dafür hat man ja ein AWOL. Der weiße Sattel dient nur zur Sitzprobe wird bald durch den schwarzen Ergon SM3 ersetzt. Mit dem Specialized-Sattel bin ich nicht zurecht gekommen. Als Reifen dienen momentan Challenge Strada Bianca in 33mm. Gibt es neuerdings auch in der Breite und die finde ich ziemlich gelungen, falls das Gelände nicht zu ruppig ist.



Sind das Serienschutzbleche oder Nachrüstbleche die du montiert hast?


----------



## Mr. Hide (17. April 2016)

Das sind die Serienschutzbleche, die mir ein netter User hier aus dem Forum verkauft hat. Sind bei den 33er Reifen etwas überdimensioniert aber schützen perfekt.


----------



## martinibros (17. April 2016)

Hallo! Ich bin ganz neu hier und verfolge den Thread schon eine Weile. Baue auch gerade ein AWOL auf und verzweifele gerade bei der Schutzblechwahl (um das Thema gleich mal aufzugreifen). Der lokale Speci Händler sagt frühester Liefertermin für die originalen AWOL Fender ist Mitte Juni. Gibt es vernünftige Alternativen für 700 x 45C Reifen?


----------



## pefro (17. April 2016)

Ja klar.

Es gibt die SKS Bluemels in 65. Sind ordentlich verarbeitet, halten, aber sind aus Kunststoff. Wenns stabil werden soll, die Plastikclips durch die Festmontage Brücken ersetzen.

Dann natürlich noch die Gilles Berthoud in 60mm. Würde ich jederzeit den Bluemels vorziehen. Handwerkliche Qualität und ordentlich lang. Hab ich nun schon mehrfach verbaut, kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. Gibts serienmäßig aber nur in Chrom.







Und dann noch die Planet Bike Cascadia. Gibts ebenfalls in 60, sind aber auch Kunststoff.

Curana C-Light gibts auch noch in 55mm. Sandwichkonstruktion, sieht gut aus, mit geringster Schutzwirkung aller Kandidaten und der schwächsten Aufhängung.


----------



## martinibros (17. April 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Ja klar.
> 
> Es gibt die SKS Bluemels in 65. Sind ordentlich verarbeitet, halten, aber sind aus Kunststoff. Wenns stabil werden soll, die Plastikclips durch die Festmontage Brücken ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Vorschläge. Welche sind denn an dem auf dem Foto?


----------



## pefro (17. April 2016)

Gerne. Ich hab sie schon alle durch und manchmal ist man mit so nem Nebenschauplatz wie ordentlichen Schutzblechen leider fast länger beschäftigt, wie mit dem Rest...

Die Bleche auf dem Bild sind wie gesagt die Gilles Berthoud. Ich verbau die am liebsten und die paar Euro Aufpreis zu den SKS Plastik Dingern sind sie mir immer wert. Verbaue ich auch gerade am neuen Stadtrad wieder.

Wenn ich mir die Bleche so ansehe (Streben!) würde es mich übrigens nicht wundern, wenn die original AWOL Bleche in Frankreich produziert würden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (22. April 2016)

Steht! Habe mich für den Pletscher Zoom entschieden.


----------



## martinibros (22. April 2016)

Hier dann mal ein Bild. Der Plaste-Speichenschutz hinten kommt dann noch ab...


----------



## pizpalue (22. April 2016)

Gefällt mir gut. Versuch aber mal die direkte Verschraubung des Pizza-Racks an der Gabel ohne das Lochblech. Die waagerechte Ausrichtung des Trägers passt dann besser. Du brauchst nur ein paar andere Schrauben.


----------



## wienerberg (23. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin unlängst über dieses Forum gestolpert und bin recht angetan von den vielen Aufbauten - da sind einige Kenner und Könner am Werk!

Ich selber hab erst letztes Jahr mit dem Radfahen angefangen, fand dass ein Comuter/Randonneur das richtige für mich wäre. Ich hab dann nach viel
Recherche beim Fachändler hier in Wien das AWOL Comp in XL probiert un war sofort verliebt. Ich fahr es ziemlich im Orginalzustand, hab nur Pedale und SKS Blümels raufgemacht. Ach und einen uralten Gepäckträger, weil Commuting und so. Ansonsten bin ich beschäftigt zu lernen wie man das Ding wartet und pflegt. Hab jetzt nach 10Monaten 1500km drauf. Für mich ist das viel  Ich find das Rad noch immer sehr sehr angenehm, fühl mich einfach wohl drauf. Beim Sattel hats vielleicht noch Luft nach oben 

Ich hätte an das werte Forum 2 Fragen

1) "Don't buy upgrades, ride up grades!"
Ja eh, ich bemüh mich eh, aber ein bisserl ein kürzerer 1. Gang wär schon fein. Gibt halt doch viele Berge und Hügeln hier.
46/11 bin ich hingegen noch nie gefahren. Nach Ritzelrechnerstudium faellt mir nix besseres ein als eine 42/28 MTB-Kurbel.
Aber dann passt ja die Kettenlinie nicht, oder? Kann ich das mit Spacern am Innenlager ausgleichen? Brauch ich dann einen anderen Umwerfer?
Hat das schon wer gemacht?

2) "Ausfallendengate"
Ja hallo was muss ich da lesen?! Und tatsächlich, ich hab da auf der Antriebseite einen Riss - zumindest im Lack. Auf der Bremsseite spüre ich mit dem Finger die Diagonale, gerissen ist aber (noch) nix. Muss ich um mein Leben fürchten?  Foto anbei!

Vielen Dank für jedwede Antwort!


----------



## jmr-biking (23. April 2016)

@wienerberg : Willkommen hier im Awol-Forum! Zu deinem Riss kann ich sagen, das meiner auch haargenau so war. Ich habe den Rahmen anstandslos von S über meinen Händler getauscht bekommen. Gedanken über Stabilitätsprobleme habe ich mir nicht gemacht. Bin mit dem Riss noch hunderte von Kilometern gefahren.


----------



## wienerberg (23. April 2016)

@jmr danke fuer die flotte und hilfreiche antwort! Jetzt fuerchte ich mich nicht mehr so!


----------



## pefro (23. April 2016)

wienerberg schrieb:


> ....Gibt halt doch viele Berge und Hügeln hier.
> 46/11 bin ich hingegen noch nie gefahren. Nach Ritzelrechnerstudium faellt mir nix besseres ein als eine 42/28 MTB-Kurbel.
> Aber dann passt ja die Kettenlinie nicht, oder? Kann ich das mit Spacern am Innenlager ausgleichen? Brauch ich dann einen anderen Umwerfer?
> Hat das schon wer gemacht?



Normalerweise reicht es, wenn Du die Blätter tauschst.Aber am Awol Comp... War da die Gossamer Kurbel verbaut? Die müsste einen 110er Lochkreis haben, da dürfte sich dann beim kleinsten Kettenblatt nicht mehr so viel machen lassen (33er wahrscheinlich).

Anstelle einer MTB Kurbel kannst Du auch eine Vierkant mit 104er LK verbauen. Dafür gibts dann ja alle möglichen Kettenblätter und Du bist, was die Kettenlinie angeht, sehr flexibel.

Beim Apex Umwerfer hast Du ne Kapazität von 16 Zähnen. Musst halt sehen, dass sich Deine Kombi in dem Bereich bewegt.


----------



## wienerberg (23. April 2016)

Hallo @pefro, vielen dank für deine antwort. 

Ich hab in die Richtung "vierkant" gesucht und da poppen immer wieder die Sugino-Kurbeln auf,

zb hier: http://www.radplan-delta.de/antriebe/antriebe.html

Kettenlinienproblem gibts dann scheinbar keins mehr, zumindest haett ich das auch bei Sheldon so gelesen.

Haettest du einen Link für eine 104er Kurbel? Ich such da scheinbar nicht richtig :-(

Scheinbar haben manche Menschen auch alte 5loch MTB vierkant-Kurbeln ohne dem kleinsten Blatt verbaut. Wär vielleicht einen Versuch wert...

Sonst hab ich da noch (noch?) nicht so viel gefunden. 

Für SRAM Kurbeln hab ich einen Adapter auf 64/104 Lochkreis gesehen, aber auch nicht ganz günstig.

Specialized selber verbaut neuerdings "Sub-Compact-Cranksets", also mit 48/32, auch FSA. Finde aber nicht das mich das weiterbringt relativ zu dem 48/34 110 Lochkreis jetzt auf dem Comp. Wo ich überhaupt das Gefühl hab eine 9m Entfaltung schlicht nicht zu brauchen.

Kassettenmaessig hab ich noch sowas gesehen: http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products/products/oneup-components-sprocket - also eine erweiterung auf 42t hinten...

Ich muss das ganze noch sacken lassen. Vielleicht sollte ich einfch noch ein paar Wochen meinen Hausberg rauf und runter das Thema ist auch erledigt. 
Macht halt Spass über das Thema nachzudenken. 3fach-kurbel wär vielleicht die ehrliche antwort gewesen. war ja vor ein par jahren ja noch nicht so unüblich auf strassenrädern. vielleicht kommt mir mal sowas unter...

danke!!!


----------



## pefro (24. April 2016)

wienerberg schrieb:


> 3fach-kurbel wär vielleicht die ehrliche antwort gewesen. war ja vor ein par jahren ja noch nicht so unüblich auf strassenrädern. vielleicht kommt mir mal sowas unter...
> 
> danke!!!



3fach Kurbel wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative. Im Reiseradbereich wird das gerne und oft gefahren, weil man nach 8Std. auf dem Bike mit 20kg Gepäck prinzipiell noch einen kräftigen Anstieg vor der Unterkunft hat  Mit Gepäck ist man ohnehin froh, noch ne kleinere Übersetzung in petto zu haben. Falls Du also in die Richtung "Reisen mit Gepäck" planst, ist das sicher nicht der schlechteste Gedanke.

Die Shimano 105er Kurbel gibts z.b. auch als 3fach Version. Fahr ich selbst mit XT SW und 11-36 und hab so ne schön große Bandbreite. Müsste mit Deinen SRAM Komponenten auch funktionieren. Aber ich glaube Deine jetzige FSA Gossamer müsste es auch als 3fach Version geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wienerberg (25. April 2016)

hm ja da muss ich halt einen 3fach bremsschalthebel auch besorgen - weiss gar nicht ob SRAM das (noch?) verkauft... oder halt barend microshifter wie es viele machen. 3fach wird wohl die realistischste lösung sein. werd ich mittelfristig machen müssen. würd ja gerne mal ein brevet fahren.
bis dahin probier ich es erstmals noch mit training. bei der 20%-rampe gestern am hausberg hab ich wieder geflucht... aber die wird mich noch kennenlernen!


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2016)

@wienerberg : Mit dem Antrieb/Übersetzung habe ich beim Aufbau meines Awols auch ne Zeit lang beschäftigt. Meine erste Idee war eine 3x10 Kombi, weil fast alles vorhanden. Hinten die 10-fach 11-36 Kassette (CS-M771-10) mit dem 9-fach XT-Schaltwerk (RD-M772-SGS). Das 9-fach Schaltwerk kann auch 10 Gänge in Kombination mit einem 105 STI Schalt/Bremshebel STI-5700. Eine vorhandene XT-Kurbel (FC-M780) mit 24-32-42 sollte eine große Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen.





Ich habe mich aber dann doch für einen 2x10 Kombi entschieden und die 3-fach XT-Kurbel durch eine 2-fach CX-50 Crosser-Kurbel mit 36/46 Kettenblättern und einem 2-fach CX-70 Umwerfer getauscht.





Hinten ist alles gleich geblieben. Somit habe ich als kleinsten Übersetzung eine 36/36-Kombi zur Verfügung. Damit komme ich hier sehr gut die Berge rauf. Mit 11/46 als größtem Gang kann ich aber in der Ebene noch gut Gas geben.

Da ich deine verbauten Teile nicht genau kenne, kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Aber bevor ich neue Kurbeln kaufen würde, würde ich es eher, wie @pefro vorgeschlagen hat, mal mit kleineren Kettenblättern und/oder einer Kassette mit ne größeren Abstufung probieren.

Der Umbau von 2-fach auf 3-fach wird teuer. Neuer Schalt/Bremshebel, neue Kurbel und neuer Umwerfer müssen her.


----------



## wienerberg (26. April 2016)

danke für deine antwort, lieber @jmr-biking !

ich hab das standard comp 2015er programm drauf: kasette 10x SRAM 11-36 und kurbel FSA gossamer megaexo 48-34. Ich bin also sogar kürzer übersetzt als du. 

durch die anregungen hier hab ich ein bisserl nachgeforscht was an alternativen ernsthaft in erwägung zu ziehen ist:

1) kettenblatt tauschen: nein. durch den 110er lochkreis ist bei 34 schluss.

2) kasette: bin jetzt schon auf 36. 42 sollte der sram umwerfer problemlos packen. 11-42 gibts inzwischen, die abstufungen sind aber gar happig. 14-42 wär in wirklichkeit gscheiter

3) 2fach kurbeln: hier scheinen Sugino-Kurbeln die verbereiteste Lösung zu sein. Die haben am 110/74mm Lochkreis und dadurch ist am kleinen blatt mehr möglich. durch 4kant innenlager ist kettenlinie kein problem vgl. zB hier: http://www.radplan-delta.de/antriebe/antriebe.html#eco

3) 3fach kurbeln: es gibt vereinzelt noch 3fach strassenkurbeln zu kaufen, ich fand gestern zB die hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...le-Power-Spline-3-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-p14543/  hat ein aus der mode gekommenes innenlager (power spline) - sollte aber mit dem 108er innenlager eine korrekte kettenlinie ergeben. es wär halt ein weiterer umbau von nöten: barend microshift und ein shimano-umwerfer sollten da eine praktikable lösung bieten.

4) trainieren! ich versuch grad höhenmeter zu machen was geht. hilft ein bisserl 

lösung 4) ist sowieso pflicht, ansonsten find ich lösung 3 recht interessant. wäre jetzt auch net so teuer und für mich als bastelanfänger bewerkstelligbar. aber ich schlaf da noch drüber. vielen dank für die inputs!

was war dann schlussendlich der grund für den wechsel auf 2x10 (entspricht de facto meinem jetzigen set-up)? hast die kurzen entfaltungen schlicht nicht gebraucht?


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2016)

Mein Entschluss für 2-fach: Da ich das Awol überwiegend auf Radwegen/Schotterpisten bewege, komme ich mit der 36/36 Übersetzung auch an Anstiegen bis 15-20% gut klar. Fürs Gelände nutze ich eh meine MTB`s. Die kleine Übersetzung 22/36 war somit überflüssig. Und mit dem 46er KB vorne kann ich sogar noch etwas mehr Gas geben als mit dem 44er der MTB-Kurbel. 

Die Sugino-Kurbeln kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht und bieten eine interessante Alternative und sehen mit den KB von Specialites TA zudem noch gut aus.  Das schaue ich mir mal genauer an. 

Ich würde also Lösung 3) 2-fach und Lösung 4) trainieren aus deiner Liste bevorzugen.  Ein Umbau auf 3-fach mit SRAM/Truvativ Teilen ist zwar prakitkabel, aber auch aufwändiger. 
Einwand: Mit Hinblick auf ein Brevet ist auch 3-fach wegen der feineren Abstufung eine Überlegung wert. Also wäre 3-fach die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.  Bin letztes Jahr ein flaches 200er Brevet in Twisteden gefahren, zwar nicht mit dem Awol, aber mit der 3-fach XT-Gruppe. In der Endgeschwindigkeit zu langsam.
Schwere Entscheidung...


----------



## Zwerg291082 (26. April 2016)

wienerberg schrieb:


> danke für deine antwort, lieber @jmr-biking !
> 
> 3) 2fach kurbeln: hier scheinen Sugino-Kurbeln die verbereiteste Lösung zu sein. Die haben am 110/74mm Lochkreis und dadurch ist am kleinen blatt mehr möglich. durch 4kant innenlager ist kettenlinie kein problem vgl. zB hier: http://www.radplan-delta.de/antriebe/antriebe.html#eco



2-fach hat die auch nur den 110er LK.
110/74 ist dreifach. Ich glaub kleinstes Kettenblatt für 110 hat 33 Zähne.


----------



## wienerberg (26. April 2016)

hallo werter @Zwerg291082 ,

wenn du auf http://www.radplan-delta.de/antriebe/antriebe.html#eco ao auf die mitte ca. schaust da steht bei der 
"SUGINO XD DOLOMITI" dass es sie zB in 44/26 gäbe. 

das kann kein 110er lochkreis wie du richtig schreibst. ich bild mir ein an anderer stelle was von 110/74bcd gelesen zu haben. die saguino-homepage wirkt überhaupt sehr japanisch auf mich. 

dann ein blick auf den ritzelrechner:

http://gear-calculator.com/?GR=DERS...44&RZ2=11,12,14,16,18,21,24,28,32,36&UF2=2200

(oben original-zustand=IST-zustand)

und hoppla, das schaut nicht so übel aus. ich verlier die ganz lange 9,60 entfaltung und komm dafür auf 1,60m runter.

in der praxis wär das im "normalbetrieb" auf der grossen kurbel (so wie jetzt auch) und am fusse der erhebung runter aufs 26er.

damit wären die szenarien "hausberg-einzelausfahrt" (mein einsamer alltag  ) und "brevet" abgedeckt. abstufung ist nicht superfein, aber da bin ich "gefangener" der 11-36 kasette. die ist... alternativlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (26. April 2016)

Da ist statt dem dritten Kettenblatt ne Schutzscheibe drauf.


----------



## wienerberg (26. April 2016)

Hm da hast du wohl recht. 

Ich hab halt ein paar mal über die scheinbar nicht mehr produzierte Sugino OX601D gelesen. siehe zb hier:

http://store.somafab.com/suoxcrarwcu.html

die hat definitiv 110/74.. wird zB als 44/30T angeschrieben. ich dachte das wär so ziemlich das gleiche... hmmm..*kopfkratz*

danke herr @Zwerg291082


----------



## Zwerg291082 (26. April 2016)

Wenn dich die Scheibe nicht stört, würde doch nichts da gegen sprechen. Wenn du doch mal irgendwann dreifach haben willst, brauchst du dann schonmal keine neue Kurbel.


----------



## pefro (26. April 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da ich deine verbauten Teile nicht genau kenne, kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Aber bevor ich neue Kurbeln kaufen würde, würde ich es eher, wie @pefro vorgeschlagen hat, mal mit kleineren Kettenblättern und/oder einer Kassette mit ne größeren Abstufung probieren.



Bringt ihm nicht viel bzw. nicht so viel wie @wienerberg gerne hätte.

Die Kurbel dürfte nen 110er LK haben(?) d.h. er kommt nicht unter 33 Zähne auf dem kleineren Blatt. Hinten hat er ja schon 11-36.

@wienerberg



wienerberg schrieb:


> Hm da hast du wohl recht.
> 
> Ich hab halt ein paar mal über die scheinbar nicht mehr produzierte Sugino OX601D gelesen. siehe zb hier:



Was Du suchst ist ne sog. 50.4 Kurbel:




Gibts aktuell z.B. von Velo Orange oder Rene Herse:

https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/cranks/rene-herse-double-crank/


----------



## adrenalin_pur (27. April 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Was Du suchst ist ne sog. 50.4 Kurbel:
> 
> Gibts aktuell z.B. von Velo Orange oder Rene Herse:
> 
> https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/cranks/rene-herse-double-crank/



Die Rene Herse hat aber einen (eigenen) Lochkreis: 70mm und kostet ein mehrfaches (!) der Lösung von radplan delta.
Ob aber der Gangsprung von 44-26 gut zu schalten und fahren ist ?
Die Sugino OX601D tauchte vereinzelt bei ebay uk auf und kostete zuletzt mit Versand aber auch 200 Euro.
Habe selbst noch ein Exemplar mit 46-30 hier liegen für schlechte Zeiten...


----------



## pefro (27. April 2016)

Ja, Die Herse Kurbel gibts ja nicht nur in 44-26. "Günstige" Alternative gäbe es noch von Sun die XCD.

Aber ob der ganze "Randonneur Retro Chic" so gut zum AWOL passt? In meinen Augen eher nicht. 

Ich würde da wohl eher mit der Sugino XD Lösung Vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## wienerberg (27. April 2016)

Lieber @pefro, lieber @adrenalin_pur ,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Ich konnte wieder viel dazu lernen. Neben der XCD wird in diversen Foren dann noch Material von Middleburn genannt. Ich bin immerhin nicht der einzige der derartiges für sein Radl überlegt.

Bevor ich den AWOL-Thread noch weiter zuspamme - und ich bedanke mich bei den "Mitlesern" für die Geduld mit dem thematischen Ausflug ein etwas grundlegenderer Gedanke:

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass die Industrie hier noch einen Schritt zu tun hat. Orienterte sich man früher am Spitzensport mit entsprechenden Heldenkurbeln so zeigt der Aufwind der Kompaktkurbel dass es viele Menschen gibt die zwar auch gerne viele Kilometer machen aber aus verschieden Gründen (zB Alter) schlicht weniger leisten (in Watt!) können. Ich kenn das noch aus meiner Laufzeit. Natürlich rennen viele den Halbmarathon mit 5:00/km Schnitt. Aber dann gibts noch ganz ganz viele die physiologisch(!) der 6:00 oder 7:00-Klasse angehören - und dort auch bleiben! Beim Laufen ist das Material aber keine Funktion der Leistungsfähigkeit. Anders beim Radsport! Und dieser Markt der - ich sag mal langsameren 40% im Feld - wird, scheint mir, von der Indsutrie (noch?)  kaum bedient. Die neuen Sub-Kompakt-Kurbeln sind da vielleicht eh schon eine Reaktion der Industrie... vielleicht auch noch die 12fach-Übersetzungen... Aber das scheint mir alles eher zufällig zu gehen im Rahmen der aktuellen 1x-Mode als bewusst.

Ich bedanke mich nochmal für die Hinweise der geneigten AWOL-Fahrerschaft, ich hoffe ihr habt soviel Freude mit dem Teil wie ich 

Sollte ich mich zum Umbau entschliessen werde ich mich wieder einmelden, bis dahin:

_"Don't buy upgrades, ride up grades!"_


----------



## sportzigarette (27. April 2016)

martinibros schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich bin ganz neu hier und verfolge den Thread schon eine Weile. Baue auch gerade ein AWOL auf und verzweifele gerade bei der Schutzblechwahl (um das Thema gleich mal aufzugreifen). Der lokale Speci Händler sagt frühester Liefertermin für die originalen AWOL Fender ist Mitte Juni. Gibt es vernünftige Alternativen für 700 x 45C Reifen?



Ich bot hier im Bikemarkt einen gebrauchten Original-Schutzblech-Satz eines 2015er AWOL Elite an, nun isser verkauft.


----------



## hellmono (27. April 2016)

Kann die Originalen nur empfehlen. Habe meine auch gebraucht bekommen.

Aber Obacht wegen der Versionen: Die hier angebotenen haben zur Befestigung an der Strebe zwischen den Sitzstreben nur eine Bohrung. Das ist bei meinen Schutzblechen auch der Fall. Manche AWOLs wiederum, z.B. auch meins, haben das Gewinde aber nicht nach unten zum Schutzblech hin, sondern nach hinten raus. Da fehlt also der Winkel für die Befestigung. Ist nicht schlimm, war bei mir auch so und man kann was basteln.
Will nur vorbeugen, dass niemand enttäuscht ist.


----------



## ONE78 (27. April 2016)

wienerberg schrieb:


> Hm da hast du wohl recht.
> 
> Ich hab halt ein paar mal über die scheinbar nicht mehr produzierte Sugino OX601D gelesen. siehe zb hier:
> 
> ...



solch große abstufungen kannst du auch mit anderen kurbeln hinbekommen. ich fahre z.b. die rotor xc2 am fargo, die hat auch 110/74 LK. die neuere hat 110/60. Aber auch eine klassische 2fachkurbel aus dem hause sram mit 120/80 z.b. die xx geht da sehr gut. bei 120 gibts halt max 45zähne. die xx gibt immer wieder günstig im bikemarkt oder bei ebay, da keiner mehr 2fach will. vorteil der beiden (für mich) sind die steiferen hollow achsen bzw gxp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (28. April 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Obacht wegen der Versionen: Die hier angebotenen haben zur Befestigung an der Strebe zwischen den Sitzstreben nur eine Bohrung. Das ist bei meinen Schutzblechen auch der Fall. Manche AWOLs wiederum, z.B. auch meins, haben das Gewinde aber nicht nach unten zum Schutzblech hin, sondern nach hinten raus. Da fehlt also der Winkel für die Befestigung. Ist nicht schlimm, war bei mir auch so und man kann was basteln.
> Will nur vorbeugen, dass niemand enttäuscht ist.



Da muss man nichtmal was basteln, die gibts fertig zu kaufen. Gilles Berthoud 219kit103:


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2016)

Ich brauch mir so einen Halter nicht zu kaufen, denn ich hab die richtige Aufnahme an meinem Awol für die o.g. Bleche.


----------



## .floe. (3. Mai 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Aftermarket-PizzaRack-Besitzer: Was ist an Hardware zur Befestigung des Racks dabei? Gehört eine Schraube für die Gabelbrücke dazu oder muss man die selbst besorgen?


----------



## c3pflo (4. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube, ja!


----------



## .floe. (4. Mai 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ja!



Ja (ist dabei) oder Ja (muss man besorgen)??


----------



## pefro (4. Mai 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ja!





Antwort des Jahres!

Achso: JA, die Schraube ist dabei


----------



## c3pflo (4. Mai 2016)

Haha, fair enough 

Ich habe zu Hause zwei davon rumliegen, also MUSSTE ja eine vom Pizza Rack stammen


----------



## .floe. (4. Mai 2016)

Cool, danke euch beiden


----------



## nonamenic (4. Mai 2016)

Bild von heute aus den Ardennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (5. Mai 2016)

Noch eins von heute, den Weg kann ich nur empfehlen. Sowohl den RaVel von Bastogne aus, als auch die Vennbahn von St. Vith nach Malmedy (trotz Baustelle)


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Mai 2016)

Ah, unterwegs in meinem bevorzugten Awol-Gebiet. Ostbelgien mit seinen Ravels, das hohe Venn mit seinem Vennbahnradweg ist ein Top Tourengebiet. 
Ja, die Baustelle ist noch das ganze Jahr über, weil da noch letzte Teile des Radweges asphaltiert werden. Aber die Umleitung ist gut ausgeschildert und nicht weniger schlecht.


----------



## nonamenic (6. Mai 2016)

Heute geht es weiter mit dem Ravel/Vennbahn nach Aachen. Morgen nach Düsseldorf und am Sonntag mit dem Zug zurück ins Schwabenland.
Das Awol macht echt Spaß. 
Gruß Chris


----------



## derbert (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein praktisch neuwertiges AWOL Frameset aus einem 2016 Comp Größe M zu verkaufen, Preis 375,00.
Alles nähere derzeit bei ebay kleinanzeigen, einfach nach AWOL suchen.
Sobald ich hier im Bikemarkt freigeschaltet bin, stelle ich es dort auch ein.

vg, Albert

------
Update: der Rahmen ist leider nicht mehr erhältlich


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Mai 2016)

@nonamenic : Schöne Tour. Mir fehlt noch der Abschnittt Monschau-Aachen. Der wird bald noch gefahren. Und in den Rückweg bau ich noch Ostbelgien mit Barque Michel ein. Viel Spaß noch auf deiner Tour!


----------



## Zwerg291082 (6. Mai 2016)

Aachen-Monschau-Aachen bin ich letztes Jahr mit dem MTB gefahren. Schöne Strecke, hat Spaß gemacht. Dieses Jahr würde ich gerne mal bis Troisvierges fahren, dann aber mit dem 28er Raleigh. Bin leider kein AWOL-Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (6. Mai 2016)

@jmr-biking : Monschau - Aachen war wirklich schön. Toller Radweg in schöner Landschaft und am Ende gefühlte 30 km bergab. 
@Zwerg291082  würde an Deiner Stelle dann aber erst fahren, wenn die Strecke fertig asphaltiert ist. Wir wurden ordentlich durchgerüttelt und die Umleitungen fand ich teilweise sehr verwirrend. Sind aber auch nur von St. Vith Richtung Aachen. Davor den Ravel von Bastogne nach Gouvy. Der war sehr gut.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (6. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. 

Der "Ich-war-mit-meinem-Youngtimer-unterwegs" Thread...


----------



## Rost77 (12. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,
suche ein AWOL-Rahmenkit in Größe "S".
Ihr dürft mir gerne euer gebrauchtes Rahmenkit anbieten oder mir verraten wo man derzeit ein Rahmenkit mit absehbarem Lieferzeitpunkt bestellen kann... :-/
Danke!


----------



## Mythilos (13. Mai 2016)

Hi,
ich werde mein Specialized AWOL Gr. L (Die Größe passte mir optimal bei Körpergröße 177cm, Schrittlänge 82,5cm) wieder verkaufen.

Das Gesamtpaket beinhaltet das komplette Frameset (Gabelschaft ungekürzt), Shimano XT Kurbel FC-T781, XT Umwerfer FD-M780, XT Ritzelpaket (11-36), Dura Ace Kette CN-7801, SLX Scheibenbremsen (ohne Bremsscheiben, Bionicon c.guide Kettenführung (die restlichen Teile werde ich an ein anderes Rad von mir bauen). Alle Teile wurden 12/2014 neu gekauft und das Rad dann im Frühjahr zusammengebaut.

Das Rad wurde für meine Pendlerei zum Bhf und zurück genutzt, hat soviel ich aktuell sehe keine Schrammen (Aufkleber auch noch makellos), kein Sturz und wurde max. 500km gefahren. Ich werde auf ein Faltrad umsteigen, das ist für meine Pendlerei dann doch ne Ecke praktischer.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach mal melden.


----------



## schuetzt (15. Mai 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn drauf, dass Shimano 11fach STI / MTB kompatibel sind?
> 
> Meines Wissens geht das bei 11fach nicht, da die Zugwege unterschiedlich sind. 10fach geht oder eben ein Rennrad 11fach Schaltwerk, dann aber nicht mit der 10-42 Kassette.




Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Du kannst eine Shimano-Rennrad-Schaltwerk durchaus mit einer Shimano-XT-Kassette kombinieren. Gerade bei der neuen 11fach. Dafür gibt es extra eine Art Schaltaugenverlängerung von Wolftooth ("Roadlink" nennt sich das Ganze). Nutze es selber bei meinem Trek 920 (STI + Ultegra-Schaltwerk + XT-Kassette 11-40) und es funktioniert super! Laut eines amerikanischen Reiseblogs soll es auch mit einer 11-42 Kassette funktionieren, was so vom Hersteller (Wolftooth) aber nicht freigegeben wird


----------



## BigJohn (15. Mai 2016)

schuetzt schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Du kannst eine Shimano-Rennrad-Schaltwerk durchaus mit einer Shimano-XT-Kassette kombinieren. Gerade bei der neuen 11fach. Dafür gibt es extra eine Art Schaltaugenverlängerung von Wolftooth ("Roadlink" nennt sich das Ganze). Nutze es selber bei meinem Trek 920 (STI + Ultegra-Schaltwerk + XT-Kassette 11-40) und es funktioniert super! Laut eines amerikanischen Reiseblogs soll es auch mit einer 11-42 Kassette funktionieren, was so vom Hersteller (Wolftooth) aber nicht freigegeben wird


Das ist doch auch wieder ne Adapter Lösung. Ab Werk geht es nicht und mehr hat er auch nicht gesagt


----------



## pefro (15. Mai 2016)

@BigJohn 

Stimmt. So habe ich das gemeint.

Aber es ist ja schön, wenn es mittlerweile die ein- oder andere zusätzliche Adapterlösung gibt. Neben dem Adapter für die Zugwege jetzt auch noch einen fürs Schaltauge.


----------



## mfux (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen!!

Was wiegt den ein Serien-Awol Deluxe in Grösse M? Modell 2015

Irgendwie schwirrt mir der Gedanke durchn Kopf noch was leichtes zu besitzen...
Ein 2.tes Awol, leicht und ohne SchnickSchnack? Keine Schutzbleche, nur ein Gepäckträger, 2-fach, usw...

Oder doch ganz was anderes? Bin da über das Bombtrack Beyond gestolpert. 12,2kg...
FürVorschläge bin ich offen!!!!


Grüsse und schöne Touren,
Fux!


----------



## BigJohn (16. Mai 2016)

Reiserad und leicht sind zwei Dinge, die nur schwer unter einen Hut gehen.


----------



## schuetzt (16. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch wieder ne Adapter Lösung. Ab Werk geht es nicht und mehr hat er auch nicht gesagt



Dann sorry für den HInweis 

Nur zu Info und falls SRAM interessant für jemanden wäre: Bei Sram ist die Sache ein wenig einfacher. Durch das "Exact Actuation" können verschiedene Schaltwerke (beispielsweise ein Gx-Schaltwerk mit den Sram S700 Hydraulic Shifters, zwar "nur" 10fach) mit STIs kombiniert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (16. Mai 2016)

@mfux 

Das leichte AWOL heisst DIVERGE


----------



## exmessenger (16. Mai 2016)

Ausbaustufe Mai 2016, bike2work-setup. Zwischenzeitliche, weitere Änderungen zum Basismodell: Panaracer Pasela 35c, Pizza Rack, zweite Schicht Lenkerband (Bontrager) und Spritzlappen an den Schutzblechen auf ein gerade noch funktionales Minimum gekürzt. Bin nach wie vor sehr angetan von dem Rad.


----------



## TinoKlaus (16. Mai 2016)

Ach mann, wie gerne würde ich mir auch ein AWOL (mit Rohloff, Rohbox und SRAM Force22 Hydro Bremse) zulegen. Ich brauch mehr Gold!

Schöne AWOL's! Die hellbraunen Flanken stehen den AWOL's auch extrem gut.


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## mfux (18. Mai 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> @mfux
> 
> Das leichte AWOL heisst DIVERGE



Oha, kannt ich nicht...
Aber was wiegt den mein Bock jetzt, so wie er dasteht? Natürlich ohne Taschen... Hab keine Waage...


----------



## c3pflo (18. Mai 2016)

15 kg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pefro (18. Mai 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> 15 kg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jupp, so 15-16kg hätte ich auch gesagt. BTW: Wenns leichter wäre, hätte ICH es auch nicht gekauft.


----------



## c3pflo (18. Mai 2016)

Sind eigentlich Carbongabeln, wie beim Diverge, für Packtaschen (20L) freigegeben, oder nur für "leichtes Gepäck", Flaschen oder so?


----------



## c3pflo (19. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute noch eine Frage zum Thema Verkabelung:
Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial zum Verkabeln fest verbauter Lichtanlagen?

Ich würde die Kabel gerne möglichst unauffällig verlegen, bin da aber etwas ratlos, wie ich am geschicktesten zum Rücklicht komme. Ich habe schon den ganzen Thread durchsucht, aber noch keinen Post gefunden, der wirklich deutlich zeigt, wie man beim AWOL (Deluxe, 2015) die Verkabelung fest verbauter Lichter am geschicktesten macht. Bietet der 2015er Rahmen überhaupt die Möglichkeit, im Rahmen zu verlegen? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das erst ab 2016 möglich wurde. Ich habe bisher jedenfalls nur ein kleines Loch auf der Innenseite der Gabel gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerd-leonie (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

auf einer Radtour musste leider der ab Werk montierte Kurbelsatz (FSA Gossamer 48 /32) behelfsmäßig gegen einen anderen Kurbelsatz behelfsmäßig getauscht werden. Das Rad wurde Ende 2014 Anfang 2015 gekauft. Welchen Kurbelsatz als Alternative zum Standard würdet Ihr mir empfehlen ? Kein Lightweight sondern robust und zum Rad passend. Der Gossamer Satz war im Prinzip gut, allerdings war ein Pedalgewinde ausgeschlagen.

Danke

Gruß

Gerd


----------



## pefro (19. Mai 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich Carbongabeln, wie beim Diverge, für Packtaschen (20L) freigegeben, oder nur für "leichtes Gepäck", Flaschen oder so?



Sollte schon klappen 

http://www.bikequarterly.com/







Ansonsten gabs in der Aktiv Radfahren einen Test zum Diverge, sollte auch online verfügbar sein - ich glaube da stand auch was über die max. Belastung drin.

Gaaaanz toll wäre es natürlich, wenn Specialized zu solchen Sachen mal Angaben machen würde, aber die sind ja nichtmal in der Lage zu definieren, welche Bremsscheibengröße das AWOL verträgt... 


@gerd-leonie 

Sollte da nicht noch Garantie drauf sein?


----------



## gerd-leonie (19. Mai 2016)

Garantie dürfte schwierig werden, musste tauschen und die Defekte kurbel vor Ort lassen (konnte die nicht 1600 km mitschleppen). Höchstens Kulanz aber Rad vor mehr als einem Jahr gekauft. 

Bräuchte nur Vorschläge bezüglich robusterer und besserer Alternativen


----------



## hellmono (19. Mai 2016)

Ich würde dir raten, vorher dennoch mal den Specialized Händler aufzusuchen. Die sind generell echt kulant, was Defekte angeht.
Meine Kurbel hält auch schon zig tausend km. Das war bei dir dann Pech.

Alternativ sollte eigentlich jede gängige 2-fach Kurbel deinem Anspruch gerecht werden. Ob jetzt günstige SRAM 2-fach, oder Shimano, oder eben wieder FSA. Dass die Kurbel nach einem Jahr defekt ist, ist nicht normal.


----------



## pefro (19. Mai 2016)

@gerd-leonie 

Das Besondere an der Gossamer Kurbel fürs Awol ist die Bandbreite. 48/32 ist keine typische RR Kombination. Die normalen Rennradkurbel sind meist 50/34 (SRAM Rival, Shimano 105 wären da bewährte Kandidaten.). Wenn Du wieder 48/32 haben willst kannst Du Dir mal die SRAM Via GT anschauen. Oder Du steigst gleich auf ne Vierkantkurbel um, da bist Du dann variabler.


----------



## TinoKlaus (19. Mai 2016)

gerd-leonie schrieb:


> Bräuchte nur Vorschläge bezüglich robusterer und besserer Alternativen



Wie gefällt die die Rotor 3D/3D+? Gelegentlich gibts die günstig bei Ebay. Ich hab sowohl am Tourenrad, als auch am Stadtrad eine. Keine Probleme und ich find sie schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerd-leonie (19. Mai 2016)

Das verbaute innenlager ist ein fsa megaexo, ist das kompatibel mit der sram via gt. Die kompakt Version der fsa gossamer hat den Zusatz megaevo, passt da das zur zeit verbaute Lager ? Bin mir da nicht sicher nach Recherche im Internet


----------



## pefro (20. Mai 2016)

Die Megaexo Innenlager sind HTII kompatibel. Shimano geht also. Die Via GT braucht ein GXP Innenlager.


----------



## Hylobates (20. Mai 2016)

Ich kann nicht wirklich Deutsch sprechen oder schreiben, aber ich werde mein Bestes tun.

Letzte Woche ich habe ein Specialized AWOL Comp in Deutschland gekauft. Die Fahrradreifen sind 29x1.9", und ich weiß nicht welche Schutzblechen passen. SKS Bluemels 53mm vielleicht? Auch, ich habe keine Ahnung welche Gepäckträger ich installieren muss, Tubus Logo oder Tubus Cargo. Und welche auf der Vorderseite: Specialized Pizzarack oder Tubus Tara. Die Wahl ist schwierig... Aber dank und sorry für die Sprache!


----------



## pefro (20. Mai 2016)

Hylobates schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht wirklich Deutsch sprechen oder schreiben, aber ich werde mein Bestes tun.
> 
> Letzte Woche ich habe ein Specialized AWOL Comp in Deutschland gekauft. Die Fahrradreifen sind 29x1.9", und ich weiß nicht welche Schutzblechen passen. SKS Bluemels 53mm vielleicht? Auch, ich habe keine Ahnung welche Gepäckträger ich installieren muss, Tubus Logo oder Tubus Cargo. Und welche auf der Vorderseite: Specialized Pizzarack oder Tubus Tara. Die Wahl ist schwierig... Aber dank und sorry für die Sprache!



Die SKS Bluemels dürften fast etwas schmal sein, außerdem sind sie aus Kunststoff. Schau Dir doch mal die Bleche von Gilles Berthoud an, die sind schöner und aus Metall. Der Tubus Logo Evo passt, den fahre ich selbst. Vorne: was dir besser gefällt, passt beides


----------



## gerd-leonie (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo 


Könnte shimano ultegra fc 6650 sl Kurbel inkl bsa innenlager erhalten. Passt das bsa innenlager in das awol ? Dürfte doch kein Problem sein oder?

Danke

Gruß

Gerd


----------



## rake09 (21. Mai 2016)

Servus,

ich hab das AWOL jetzt ein knappes halbes Jahr und möchte nach ca. 2500km ein kleines Zwischenfazit ziehen.

Erstmal zum Positiven:
- Bike mit Pizza-Rack schaut einfach nur geil aus
- Sitzposition / Geometrie für mich top
- Ohne Last ein sehr agiles Bike, das wirklich Spaß beim Fahren macht

Neutral:
- Lack sehr anfällig gegen Kratzer
- Reifenfreiheit könnte etwas besser sein

Negativ:
- Keine Versiegelung innen. Sattelrohr rostet nach einem halben Jahr wie sau. (Jaja hätte man auch selbst machen können)
- Riss in Kettenstrebe (Rahmen wurde aber anstandslos getauscht)
- Die Dropouts sind eine Zumutung. Sie Verstellen sich ständig. Auch die Tricks aus dem Forum brachten nicht wirklich Abhilfe. 
- Sehr schwammiges Fahrverhalten sobald etwas Last am Rahmen ist (mit 5kg oben auf dem Pizza-Rack und ca. 10 kg mit Taschen am Gepäckträger). Es scheint fast so als ob der Rahmen bei jeder Bodenwelle extrem flext. 

Ich finde das Specialized nicht das liefert was versprochen wird. Für ein Adventure-Bike hätte ich mir vor allem ein besseres Fahrgefühl unter Last gewünscht.  Eine längere Radreise mit mehr Gepäck kann ich mir damit nicht vorstellen.  Zum Pendeln und Einkaufen ist es aber ganz gut geeignet. Nochmal kaufen würde ich es nicht mehr.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bisher?


----------



## gerd-leonie (21. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mit dem awol jetzt meine Tour de france von st. Malo nach Nizza gemacht. insgesamt 1.600 km und 16.000 Höhenmetern. War eine geile Tour und ich bin froh mit dem awol gefahren zu sein. 

Es war ein zuverlässiger und robuster Partner, mein Gepäck (ca 8kg) habe ich Taschen von relevate Designs am ganzen Rad verteilt. Es gab keine Beanstandungen hinsichtlich fahr oder lenkverhalten. Ich bin jetzt auch nicht die Abfahrten im halsbrecherischem Tempo gefahren, aber selbst bei 60 Kmh war alles sicher und beherrschbar. Das mit den Kratzern kann ich bestätigen, aber es ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. 

Ich bin froh, die Tour nicht mit meinem carbonrad gemacht zu haben

Gerd


----------



## hellmono (22. Mai 2016)

rake09 schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bisher?



In Summe definitiv positiv. Bin letztes Jahr >1.000km am Stück vom Ruhrpott an den Gardasee geradelt, und hatte mit dem Gepäck keinerlei Probleme.





Was mir negativ auffällt ist auch eine gewisse Unruhe: Bei Geschwindigkeiten ab ca. 25km/h vibriert der Lenker beim freihändigen Fahren, bzw ist dieses kaum möglich.

Das mit der Versiegelung muss ich mir mal ansehen. Äußerlich konnte ich noch keinen Rost festellen, abgesehen von mal leichtem Flugrost in einem Gewinde oder so. Und was das Verstellen der Dropouts oder Risse angeht, scheine ich echt nur Glück zu haben.


----------



## pefro (23. Mai 2016)

rake09 schrieb:


> Negativ:
> - Keine Versiegelung innen. Sattelrohr rostet nach einem halben Jahr wie sau. (Jaja hätte man auch selbst machen können)
> - Riss in Kettenstrebe (Rahmen wurde aber anstandslos getauscht)
> - Die Dropouts sind eine Zumutung. Sie Verstellen sich ständig. Auch die Tricks aus dem Forum brachten nicht wirklich Abhilfe.
> - Sehr schwammiges Fahrverhalten sobald etwas Last am Rahmen ist (mit 5kg oben auf dem Pizza-Rack und ca. 10 kg mit Taschen am Gepäckträger). Es scheint fast so als ob der Rahmen bei jeder Bodenwelle extrem flext.



Meine Dropouts haben sich anfangs auch verstellt, seitdem ich Schraubensicherung drauf habe, hat sich dort nichts mehr getan. Das die Dropouts insgesamt eine ziemliche Pleite waren (die Risse kommen ja auch daher) dürfte aber kein Geheimnis sein. Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum die neueren AWOLs (bis auf das Rahmenset) nichtmehr damit ausgeliefert werden.

Das schwammige Fahrgefühl unter Last kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Was ich aber ebenfalls festgestellt habe ist das Schlackern des Lenkers ab 20 km/h. Bei den neueren Rahmen wurde die Geo ja nochmal etwas angepasst (Gabelvorlauf?), aber das scheint nichts daran geändert zu haben?

Mir persönlich ist mit dem AWOL Specialized als Firma ein Stück unsympathischer geworden. Die Serie wurde unheimlich gehyped, tolle Videos und Bilder überall - und ich habe so das Gefühl, dass mehr Geld ins Marketing als in die technische Entwicklung geflossen ist. Der Service ist zwar gut, wenn Du einen Rahmen umzutauschen hast, aber wir wissen bis heute z.B.  noch nicht, bis zu welcher Bremsscheibengröße das AWOL freigegeben ist, weil sich niemand dazu äußert. Dazu die Drop Out Geschichte, die dadurch gelöst wird, dass die Dinger einfach weggelassen werden - das wirft aus teschnischer Sicht kein gutes Bild auf Specialized. Ich persönlich fühle mich da bei Firmen besser aufgehoben, die weniger Hype um ihre Produkte machen, einen weniger extrovertierten Lebensstil pflegen als die AWOL Jungs, dafür aber gewissenhafter an ihren Produkten arbeiten.

Was mich ein bisschen wundert: Viele hier haben ihren Rahmen anstandslos gegen das billigere Modell (billigerer Stahl, keine vertsellbaren DropOuts, usw...) austauschen lassen. Wahrscheinlich frei nach dem Motto: Besser so, als gar nix. Weiss denn jemand, ob sich am 2016er Expert Rahmenset was an den Dropouts geändert hat? Wurden die verbessert oder wird da nach wie vor der gleiche Mist verbaut, der vielen Usern Probleme macht?


----------



## rake09 (23. Mai 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen wundert: Viele hier haben ihren Rahmen anstandslos gegen das billigere Modell (billigerer Stahl, keine vertsellbaren DropOuts, usw...) austauschen lassen. Wahrscheinlich frei nach dem Motto: Besser so, als gar nix. Weiss denn jemand, ob sich am 2016er Expert Rahmenset was an den Dropouts geändert hat? Wurden die verbessert oder wird da nach wie vor der gleiche Mist verbaut, der vielen Usern Probleme macht?



Ich habe mir wieder ein Expert beim Austausch geholt. Herstelldatum laut Aufkleber am Rahmen ist der 19.02.2016. Verbesserungen oder Unterschiede konnte ich keine feststellen, außer das es bis jetzt hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (26. Mai 2016)

Awol unterwegs... im Emmithal (Schweiz)









eigentlich gar nicht geplant, so das PizzaRack zu füllen, immerhin war die Tour noch nicht zu ende, bei dem Zwischenhalt bei Kambly Guezzli Fabrik, aber Geschenke lehnt man nur ungern ab, solch süsse sowieso nicht...


----------



## pefro (26. Mai 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> eigentlich gar nicht geplant, so das PizzaRack zu füllen, immerhin war die Tour noch nicht zu ende, bei dem Zwischenhalt bei Kambly Guezzli Fabrik, aber Geschenke lehnt man nur ungern ab, solch süsse sowieso nicht...



Ach deshalb fahren die Leute so gerne zum Biken in die Schweiz...


----------



## ew742 (30. Mai 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Hey Leute noch eine Frage zum Thema Verkabelung:
> Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial zum Verkabeln fest verbauter Lichtanlagen?
> 
> Ich würde die Kabel gerne möglichst unauffällig verlegen, bin da aber etwas ratlos, wie ich am geschicktesten zum Rücklicht komme. Ich habe schon den ganzen Thread durchsucht, aber noch keinen Post gefunden, der wirklich deutlich zeigt, wie man beim AWOL (Deluxe, 2015) die Verkabelung fest verbauter Lichter am geschicktesten macht. Bietet der 2015er Rahmen überhaupt die Möglichkeit, im Rahmen zu verlegen? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das erst ab 2016 möglich wurde. Ich habe bisher jedenfalls nur ein kleines Loch auf der Innenseite der Gabel gefunden.



Nicht direkt ein AWOL, aber klicke Dich doch mal bitte hier durch: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums

Gruß
EW742


----------



## justsurfing (1. Juni 2016)

Mein AWOL wartet im Keller auf Vollendung! Habe hier schon die 2x11 Infos durchgelesen. Hat jemand Erfahrung zu meinem Wunschsetup:

Schaltgriffe SRAM Rival 22 Disc hydraulisch
Rival Umwerfer
Kurbel Rival 34/50
Schaltwerk SRAM GX 11-fach
Kassette 11 42

Meine Fragen:
1. Sind durch exact actuation MTB und Rennradgruppen kombinierbar? So hätte ich das mit den Infos hier verstanden.
2. Macht das Schaltwerk das 50er Blatt vorne mit?

Danke vorab schon!


----------



## Estoniaclan (1. Juni 2016)

So weit ich weiß gibts nur 10 fach mtb Schaltwerke mit exact actuation. 
Ich glaube das rival 22 Schaltwerk ist das einzige 11 fach Schaltwerk das exact actuation kann. 
D. h. wenn Mtb Teile mit Rennrad Teilen gemixt werden sollen, bleibt wohl nur 10fach über. 

Fahre selber folgende Kombi: 
- s700 bremsen 
- x0 schaltwerk 
- xx umwerfer 
- xt kurbel 22/30 
- xt kassette. 

Fährt sich super bisher.


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juni 2016)

justsurfing schrieb:


> Meine Fragen:
> 1. Sind durch exact actuation MTB und Rennradgruppen kombinierbar?
> 
> Danke vorab schon!



also bei meinem ersten Aufbau im 2015 ging es noch nicht, wie es heute aussieht 




pefro schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen wundert: Viele hier haben ihren Rahmen anstandslos gegen das billigere Modell (billigerer Stahl, keine vertsellbaren DropOuts, usw...) austauschen lassen. Wahrscheinlich frei nach dem Motto: Besser so, als gar nix.



naja, ich hätte schon den orig. Rahmen 2016 bekommen können, hätte dann aber vermutlich bis heute noch kein Ersatz, da alles total ausverkauft war bei den Rahmensets. 

aber das ist ja typisch Speci, ich weiss auch nicht wie die ihre Jahresplanung machen und aus den Vorjahren keine Lehre daraus ziehen ?
da letztens, im April, wollt ich mir ein paar Schuhe zum Awol bestellen ; Antwort = Ausverkauft ( im April !!!  ) Bestellbar vermutlich erst wieder so Sept.-Okt...


----------



## BigJohn (2. Juni 2016)

Seitdem Shimano mit 2x11 kam und nachdem Sram jetzt nachgezogen ist, wird die Sache vollkommen unübersichtlich. Ich wage es nicht, da noch einen endgültigen Tipp abzugeben. Meines Wissens passt die Übersetzung von 11fach Rennrad und 11fach Mtb aber nicht zusammen.
Irgendwo ist hier ne Umlenkrolle verlinkt worden, die das adaptiert.


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Seitdem Shimano mit 2x11 kam und nachdem Sram jetzt nachgezogen ist, wird die Sache vollkommen unübersichtlich. Ich wage es nicht, da noch einen endgültigen Tipp abzugeben. Meines Wissens passt die Übersetzung von 11fach Rennrad und 11fach Mtb aber nicht zusammen.
> Irgendwo ist hier ne Umlenkrolle verlinkt worden, die das adaptiert.



Da ich mich selber vor gut 2 Monaten damit auseinander gesetzt habe, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass 11 Fach MTB und Rennrad nicht kompatibel sind. Weder bei Sram noch bei Shimano. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit sind Adapter Lösungen oder Sram 10 fach mit Exact Actuation. Da kann man alles miteinander kombinieren.

Hier wurde das Thema sehr gut ausgearbeitet: http://blog.artscyclery.com/science...ce-behind-the-magic-drivetrain-compatibility/


----------



## justsurfing (2. Juni 2016)

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten!

Um das Thema zu wahren: ein Foto von meinem Stand (buchstäblich und tatsächlich)!-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HannsJakobRoehl (3. Juni 2016)

Liebe AWOL Community, ich trenne mich von meinem Pizza Rack. Wer Interesse hat einfach eine PN an mich.


----------



## pefro (3. Juni 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> aber das ist ja typisch Speci, ich weiss auch nicht wie die ihre Jahresplanung machen und aus den Vorjahren keine Lehre daraus ziehen ?
> da letztens, im April, wollt ich mir ein paar Schuhe zum Awol bestellen ; Antwort = Ausverkauft ( im April !!!  ) Bestellbar vermutlich erst wieder so Sept.-Okt...



Ja, checke ich auch nicht, scheint aber zu funktionieren. Ich müsste jetzt wirklich mal überlegen, mein erstes Stumpjumper habe ich mir damals NICHT gekauft, weil ich eine ganze Saison drauf hätte warten müssen. Das ist jetzt, öhm, sicher 25 Jahre her...


----------



## Velohes (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mir für 14 Tage Schweden und darüber hinaus ein awol elite 2016 kaufen.
Rahmengröße *L* ist angepeilt.
Würde mir das aber bitte nochmal von Euch, erfahrenen "Awolern", bestätigen lassen.

Meine Maße:
Größe *185 cm*
Innenbeinlänge/Schritthöhe *87.6

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.*
Grüße aus Hessen
Velohes


----------



## pefro (3. Juni 2016)

@Velohes,

Das kann man so pauschal einfach nicht sagen. Wir haben das Größenthema in dem Thread hier schon x mal durchgekaut und sind zu sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen gekommen. Ich hätte bei 1.80 lieber ein kürzeres OR bei meinem M Rahmen andere fahren bei gleicher Größe einen Rahmen in XL zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Da hilft nur probefahren, oder sich mal intensiv mit der Geometrie und den eigenen Vorlieben auseinandersetzen.

Tendenziell lässt sich sagen, dass das AWOL eher ein langes OR für ein Drop Bar Gravel Bike hat. Damit solltest Du klar kommen. Das Fargo z.B. hat einen kürzeren Reach und mehr Stack.


----------



## Velohes (3. Juni 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> @Velohes,
> 
> Das kann man so pauschal einfach nicht sagen. Wir haben das Größenthema in dem Thread hier schon x mal durchgekaut und sind zu sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen gekommen. Ich hätte bei 1.80 lieber ein kürzeres OR bei meinem M Rahmen andere fahren bei gleicher Größe einen Rahmen in XL zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Da hilft nur probefahren, oder sich mal intensiv mit der Geometrie und den eigenen Vorlieben auseinandersetzen.
> 
> Tendenziell lässt sich sagen, dass das AWOL eher ein langes OR für ein Drop Bar Gravel Bike hat. Damit solltest Du klar kommen. Das Fargo z.B. hat einen kürzeren Reach und mehr Stack.


Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Das bedeutet du hättest bei deinem awol in M einen noch höheren Sitzkompfort, da Du sagst du willst ein kürzeres Oberrohr? Ich saß auf einem L und das feeling war echt gut. Beim Griff in den Unterlenker kam ein sportlicher Feeling auf beim Grill an die Schaltung eher entspannt. Also alles so wie es sein soll. Ich konnte aber leider kein M testen und das arbeitet in mir. Wäre das M eher sportlicher oder eher Komfortabler vom Sinn her oder verstehe ich das falsch?
Velohes


----------



## pefro (3. Juni 2016)

Das kleine wäre eher komfortabler, weil Du nicht so gestreckt sitzt und nicht so im Unterlenker "liegst". Ich würde bei meinem gerne mehr im Unterlenker fahren, finde es aber auf den Schaltgriffen komfortabler, weil ich dann nicht so gestreckt bin. Natürlich auch eine Frage von Lenker & Vorbau. Du bist aber auch größer als ich. Könnte also schon sein, dass das L Dir passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbert (3. Juni 2016)

Velohes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> möchte mir für 14 Tage Schweden und darüber hinaus ein awol elite 2016 kaufen.
> Rahmengröße *L* ist angepeilt.
> Würde mir das aber bitte nochmal von Euch, erfahrenen "Awolern", bestätigen lassen.
> ...



also ich habe praktisch die identischen Maße, fahre ein L, und bin super happy damit.
Ich nutze es zu ungefähr gleichen Anteilen auf Gravel/Singletrack/Strasse.

Als Lenker habe ich einen OnOne Midge montiert, damit kannst du auch mal im Gelände Gas geben.


----------



## pizpalue (3. Juni 2016)

Hat sich erledigt ...


----------



## justsurfing (3. Juni 2016)

Wer fährt hier richtig Berge ( Alpenpässen) mit Gepäck? 

Als MTBler der mit Frequenz statt Kraft fährt: reicht mit eine SRAM Via Gt mit 32-46 auf 11-36er Kassette?
Kann jemand was zu der Trekking Kurbel sagen? Passt die Qualität oder ist das Mist?

Welche Brems- Schalt- Kurbel- Ritzel- Schaltwerkkombination fahrt Ihr?


----------



## hellmono (3. Juni 2016)

justsurfing schrieb:


> Wer fährt hier richtig Berge ( Alpenpässen) mit Gepäck?
> 
> Als MTBler der mit Frequenz statt Kraft fährt: reicht mit eine SRAM Via Gt mit 32-46 auf 11-36er Kassette?
> Kann jemand was zu der Trekking Kurbel sagen? Passt die Qualität oder ist das Mist?
> ...



Die 2-Fach Kombi des 2015er Elite recht dafür locker. Genau wie die Bremsen. Ein paar Seiten vorher siehst du ein Bild von meinem Rad. 
Mit dem Setup bin ich letztes Jahr problemlos Arlberg- und Reschenpass hoch und runter gekommen.


----------



## radnarr (6. Juni 2016)

justsurfing schrieb:


> Wer fährt hier richtig Berge ( Alpenpässen) mit Gepäck?
> 
> Als MTBler der mit Frequenz statt Kraft fährt: reicht mit eine SRAM Via Gt mit 32-46 auf 11-36er Kassette?



Eine Gegenstimme von mir.

ich bin/war eher Straßenradler und fahre das 2016 Evo mit 32/48 und 11/36. 

Ein Freund ist eingefleischter MTBler und klar von der schnell kurbelnden Fraktion - so wie du, will ich meinen.

Er fährt ein älteres Awol mit 3-fach Kombi - ich weiß nicht genau, welche. Kleinstes Blatt wohl 24, denke ich.

Wenn wir zwei nebeneinander hochkurbeln (wir sind uns in Fitness und Körper- und Gepäckgewicht sehr ähnlich), geht es bei ihm über Trittfrequenz, und bei mir über Kraft.

Ich bin mir sicher: Er würde meine Kombi in den Alpen niemals fahren wollen.

Und auch mein Eindruck aus den letzten Monaten ist, dass die Kombi für mich ganz gut für die Steigungen im Schwarzwald ausreicht. Aber Alpenpässe würde ich so nicht fahren wollen.

Dabei kommt es natürlich sehr auf die Fitness an - ich weiß ja nicht, was für Tiere ihr seid ;-)


----------



## dermosel (6. Juni 2016)

Letzte Woche sind unsere AWOL's mit der neuen Schaltung vom Laden zurück gekommen  Fährt und schaltet sich bisher echt gut.


----------



## TrueMoabit (6. Juni 2016)

dermosel schrieb:


> Letzte Woche sind unsere AWOL's mit der neuen Schaltung vom Laden zurück gekommen  Fährt und schaltet sich bisher echt gut.   Anhang anzeigen 500507Anhang anzeigen 500508Anhang anzeigen 500509




Bist du aus Berlin?


----------



## dermosel (6. Juni 2016)

Ja, deinem Namen nach, du wohl auch


----------



## TrueMoabit (6. Juni 2016)

Ich war heute bei pedalum mobile in der Werkstatt. Da wurde genau so ein AWOL, wie du hast, mit Rohloff-Nabe montiert (bzw. eingestellt). War das deins? Die Rohloff-Nabe ist schon was Feines.


----------



## dermosel (6. Juni 2016)

Nee, hab unsere schon letzte Woche bekommen. Aber der Verkäufer meinte sie hätten gerade mit unseren beiden insgesamt 4 Umbauten. Aber du hast Recht, die Schaltung ist schon fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmi (6. Juni 2016)

Gelöscht.


----------



## ONE78 (7. Juni 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei pedalum mobile in der Werkstatt. Da wurde genau so ein AWOL, wie du hast, mit Rohloff-Nabe montiert (bzw. eingestellt). War das deins? Die Rohloff-Nabe ist schon was Feines.



Erzähl mal, wie sich die rohbox mit den doubletab macht


----------



## mfux (7. Juni 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Habe mein Awol jetzt nen Jahr... Trotz vollster Zufriedenheit gehts nun ans aufmotzen. 

Da ich mal so gar keine Ahnung von dieser Art Rad hab, erhoffe ich mir hier etwas Hilfe!!

Als erstes will ich mal den Kabelsalat am Lenker loswerden... Welche Schalt/Bremshebel brauch ich denn da, bzw. was ist zu empfehlen? Mit 3x9 bin ich soweit eigentlich zufrieden. Nur die Übersetzung ist zu gross... Idee wäre evtl gleich auf2x10 zu wechseln.

Lenker würd ich auch gerne mal einen anderen testen. Dropbar soll aber bleiben...

Mfg


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2016)

Da stellt sich mir schon mal die Frage, welches Bremssystem du schon hast oder evtl neu verbauen willst? Seilzug oder Hydraulik-Bremsen? Danach richtet sich schon die Wahl der Schalt-/Bremshebel. Da SRAM und Shimano so gut wie garnicht mehr untereinander kompatibel sind und man sogar 11-fach MTB und 11-fach Road nicht vermischen kann (nur mit Adaper-Lösungen), würde ich mir dann die Frage stellen, ob es SRAM oder Shimano, Road- oder wie bei mir ein 2x10 Shimano MTB-XT/105er/CX -Gruppe sein soll. Oder sogar wir oben gezeigt, ne Rohloff-Nabe.
Wenn ich nochmal das Rahmenset aufbauen würde, dann wäre wohl eine hydraulische Bremse mit einer 2x11 Road-Schaltung von Shimano meine erste Wahl. Kommt ja auch immer so ein bisschen auf deinen Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## mfux (7. Juni 2016)

Im Moment ist's noch ein unverbasteltes 2015er Elite. Also Spyre-Seilzug-Bremsen...
2x11 von Shimano, hydraulisch hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an...
Einsatzbereich: Alles!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2016)

Die Auswahl ist riesig bei Shimano und SRAM und kann einen Wochen beschäftigen. Richtet sich halt nach Geschmack und Budget.


----------



## mfux (7. Juni 2016)

Werd mich die nächsten Tage mal ordentlich einlesen!!


----------



## Deleted 318916 (7. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## mfux (7. Juni 2016)

Hab zwar keinen Vergleich, aber ich find das Schaltgefühl ziemlich schwammig bei den jetzigen Sora-Griffen.... Und nen sehr langen Hebelweg. Wenn das bei den neuen wieder so ist, lieber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrueMoabit (8. Juni 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab ja schwer auch gehofft dass ich keine solchen spuren am Rahmen hab  aber dem ist nicht so.
> aber i'wie schon komisch vorallem auf der Antriebseite, da ist der "Strich" nur auf der aussenseite, innen, oben und unten ist nichts. auf der Bremsenseite ist aber deutlicher, auf der aussenseite bis runter, aber auf der Innenseite und oben sieht nichts.
> Beim LocalDealer war ich eben gerade, wird nächste Woche mal mit Speci abgeklärt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 465011 Anhang anzeigen 465012 Anhang anzeigen 465013 Anhang anzeigen 465014 Anhang anzeigen 465015




Nur mal so: Dein Rahmen bietet die Möglichkeit mit einem Riemen zu fahren. Dafür muss man den Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe auseinanderbauen. Der "Strich" ist halt die Stelle wo das geschieht.


----------



## harald_legner (8. Juni 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Dein Rahmen bietet die Möglichkeit mit einem Riemen zu fahren. Dafür muss man den Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe auseinanderbauen. Der "Strich" ist halt die Stelle wo das geschieht.


Nein. Ganz schlicht: Nein. 
Der Strich liegt meines Erachtens an der Stelle, wo Kettenstrebe und Ausfallende miteinander verbunden sind.


----------



## ONE78 (8. Juni 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Dein Rahmen bietet die Möglichkeit mit einem Riemen zu fahren. Dafür muss man den Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe auseinanderbauen. Der "Strich" ist halt die Stelle wo das geschieht.


soweit ich weiß, wird der rahmen an der oberen schraube demontiert. da wo die dropouts oben ihren drehpunkt haben und nicht an der kettenstrebe.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, wird der rahmen an der oberen schraube demontiert. da wo die dropouts oben ihren drehpunkt haben und nicht an der kettenstrebe.



Da er oben geschrieben hat, dass er ein _"unverbasteltes 2015er Elite"_ hat, kann man bei ihm *keinen* Riemen verbauen. Der Rahmen hat im Gegensatz zu den Expert-Rahmen keine Swinger Dropouts. Somit lässt er sich auch nicht an dem Übergang Sitzstrebe/Droppout öffnen. 

Linke zum 2015er Awol Elite: Klick


----------



## ONE78 (9. Juni 2016)

Er zitierte aber die Bilder von @blaubaer und der hat imho kein elite


----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Dein Rahmen bietet die Möglichkeit mit einem Riemen zu fahren. Dafür muss man den Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe auseinanderbauen. Der "Strich" ist halt die Stelle wo das geschieht.



was bist denn du für einer ?? 
Der Strich war ein beinahe Bruch !!! und fertig 

den Riemen baut, oder hätte ich damals einbauen können, bei der Obersten Schraube ein : bei dem Speci S  




XX1 by Marco Antonini, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (9. Juni 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Dein Rahmen bietet die Möglichkeit mit einem Riemen zu fahren. Dafür muss man den Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe auseinanderbauen. Der "Strich" ist halt die Stelle wo das geschieht.





Manchmal fragt man sich schon ob man nicht noch 1 Sekunde überlegen sollte, bevor man alle anderen für doof erklärt.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Juni 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Er zitierte aber die Bilder von @blaubaer und der hat imho kein elite



Ach so. Ich dachte es ging noch um die Schaltungswahl von @mfux . Den Kommentar von @TrueMoabit hab ich nicht so beachtet.


----------



## radnarr (13. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man einen Tara mit QL3-Aufnahme kommen kann, wie er am Transcontinental verbaut war? Tubus hat auf Nachfrage leider keinen Lowrider mit QL3 in Planung ...


----------



## HeSt81 (13. Juni 2016)

Hey.
Ich hab heute an meinem 2016er Elite die kurbelschrauben nachziehen wollen. 
Eine ist mir natürlich abgerissen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die bestellen kann?

Gruß


----------



## nonamenic (13. Juni 2016)

Mein Innenlager am Awol Comp 2014 ist hinüber. Leider kann ich salzbedingt dieBezeichnung nicht ganz lesen: FSA Mega Exo BB-8000 / ???? (die letzten Zahlen sind nicht lesbar.
Fahre die Original-Kurbel von FSA. Finde aber kein 8000er Innenlager. Könnte von euch mal jemand schauen was bei euch draufsteht?
Danke
Grüße Chris


----------



## ew742 (13. Juni 2016)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Mein Innenlager am Awol Comp 2014 ist hinüber. Leider kann ich salzbedingt dieBezeichnung nicht ganz lesen: FSA Mega Exo BB-8000 / ???? (die letzten Zahlen sind nicht lesbar.
> Fahre die Original-Kurbel von FSA. Finde aber kein 8000er Innenlager. Könnte von euch mal jemand schauen was bei euch draufsteht?
> Danke
> Grüße Chris


Schicke mir bitte Deine Postadresse per PN, dann schicke ich Dir das Lager. Liegt bei mir im Regal, Laufleistung etwa 1000 km. Mußte danach andere Kurbeln verbauen, weil mich ein Golffahrer mitgenommen hatte.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## hellmono (13. Juni 2016)

nonamenic schrieb:


> Mein Innenlager am Awol Comp 2014 ist hinüber. Leider kann ich salzbedingt dieBezeichnung nicht ganz lesen: FSA Mega Exo BB-8000 / ???? (die letzten Zahlen sind nicht lesbar.
> Fahre die Original-Kurbel von FSA. Finde aber kein 8000er Innenlager. Könnte von euch mal jemand schauen was bei euch draufsteht?
> Danke
> Grüße Chris



Da sollte FSA Mega Exo BB-6000/8000 stehen, hab gerade an meinem Rad geguckt. Zumindest das 6000er findet man direkt via Google Shopping.
Auch interessant, Shimano sollte passen: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...0-8000-Innenlager-Alternative-Gossamer-Kurbel


----------



## hellmono (14. Juni 2016)

Mein AWOL vom Wochenende. So bleibt es jetzt erstmal.


----------



## justsurfing (14. Juni 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Mein AWOL vom Wochenende. So bleibt es jetzt erstmal.


Hi


Sehr schön. Welche Kurbel/ Umwerfer/ Kassette / Schaltwerk fährst Du? Übersetzung?

Was sind das für Schutzbleche? Welche Breite? Vor allem mit Spritzlappen - sehr schön!

Danke soweit!


----------



## justsurfing (14. Juni 2016)

Hi,

Eine allgemeine Frage zum Umwerfer: Awol Außenmaß Sattelrohr 29,8 mm. D.h. ich kann jeden Schellenumwerfer mit 31,8mm und Gummiunterlage verbauen? Sind die auch bei SRAM immer mit dabei?

Danke soweit,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (14. Juni 2016)

justsurfing schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Sehr schön. Welche Kurbel/ Umwerfer/ Kassette / Schaltwerk fährst Du? Übersetzung?
> ...



Bis auf Kleinigkeiten ist das ein Standard AWOL Comp wie hier: https://www.specialized.com/de/de/bike-archive/2015/awol/awol-comp/65537

Die Schutzbleche sind Original Specialized. Habe ich glücklicherweise hier bekommen, von jemandem der sie nicht brauchte. 

Cheers!


----------



## justsurfing (14. Juni 2016)

Hat hier noch jemand derart Originalschutzbleche über?-)


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Juni 2016)

Ich hab neulich originale Bleche hier gebraucht gekauft. Die sind soweit in Ordnung und gut gemacht. Wenn sie aber schon mal montiert waren, dann sollte man darauf achten an welcher Rahmengröße. Bei mir ist jetzt das Problem, dass das Loch zwischen den Sitzstreben nicht passt, weil die Bleche wohl von einem kleineren Rahmen stammten und ich jetzt für meinen Rahmen in Gr. L ein neues Loch machen muss. Optisch gesehen leicht ärgerlich.


----------



## mfux (15. Juni 2016)

Dafür dann leichter!


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Juni 2016)

Hm, ich könnte wie bei den Felgen meines Fatty`s das Blech mit einem Lochfräser alle paar Zentimeter aufbohren und buntes Klebeband von innen aufkleben.  Dann wäre das Problem mit dem Loch gelöst.


----------



## derbert (15. Juni 2016)

justsurfing schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand derart Originalschutzbleche über?-)



Hallo justsurfing,

ich habe gerade gesehen, dass jemand welche auf Ebay eingestellt hat, uU sind die ja was für Dich.

Artikelnr ist 262484699331


----------



## Micha-Sc (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo ihr erfahrenen AWOL-Fahrer,
ich spiele gerade auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein AWOL für mehrtätige Touren zuzulegen, habe aber von Rennradkomponenten (Sram Rival ) usw. überhaupt keinen Schimmer. Vorhin bin ich dann mal das Comp Probe gefahren. Ungewohnt, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht, schon recht gemütlich.
Jetzt nur kurz gefragt: Haltet ihr die Ausstattung für stimmig und langlebig / sorglos? Wie sind eure Langzeiterfahrungen?
Ich bin 1,90 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92 cm. Bin vorhin Größe XL gefahren und fuhr sich wie schon beschrieben nicht schlecht. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich keine Erfahrungen für solche Räder mitbringe: Hat mein Bauchgefühl recht oder spricht irgendwas anderes für L?

Danke und Gruß

Micha


----------



## hellmono (15. Juni 2016)

Sorry, aber: Suchfunktion. 

Das Thema Größe würde echt oft behandelt. 

Ausstattung ist langlebig.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juni 2016)

Micha-Sc schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,90 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92 cm. Bin vorhin Größe XL gefahren und fuhr sich wie schon beschrieben nicht schlecht. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich keine Erfahrungen für solche Räder mitbringe: Hat mein Bauchgefühl recht oder spricht irgendwas anderes für L?



Hallo Micha, ich bin ebenso 190 cm groß mit einer SL von 90 cm. Hatte vorher auch wenig Ahnung von solchen Rahmenformen gehabt und mich mal auf mein Bauchgefühl verlassen. Fahre nun einen Expert Rahmen in Größe L mit gerader Sattelstütze und einem 70 mm Vorbau. Wollte nicht zu gestreckt sitzen auf den längeren Touren damit. 
Aber je mehr du hier suchst, desto mehr unterschiedliche Meinungen wirst du hier finden. Wenn dir ein Awol in L über den Weg läuft, solltest du mal damit fahren und dann entscheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe zwar kein Awol aber mir ist in eurem Thread immer wieder aufgefallen das eure Ideen sehr gut sind 
Derzeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Dezenten Dynamo betriebene Rücklicht welches nicht zwingend am Gepäckträger oder Schutzblech montiert werden soll, da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob ich die verbauen will. 
Danke schon einmal und Sorry das ich euren Thread misbrauche.
Gruß
Robert


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2016)

Sehr schön, hell, aber auch ziemlich teuer: Supernova E3 taillight, gibts auch als Sattelstützenversion.


----------



## Mircwidu (16. Juni 2016)

Ja genau so etwas in der Art. Aber bekomme ich diese auch in der Version an den Nabendynamo oder mit einer Bumm Frontleuchte betrieben?
Dachte die Sattelstützenversion ist für Akkubetrieb


----------



## ew742 (16. Juni 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sehr schön, hell, aber auch ziemlich teuer: Supernova E3 taillight, gibts auch als Sattelstützenversion.



Die hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf, aber auch von SON gibt es jetzt solide Rücklichter http://nabendynamo.de/produkte/ruecklichter.html (um die 50 Euro pro Lampe. Die von SON sind aus Alu, wie die Supernovalampen. Von denen bietet Busch&Müller eine günstige Variante in Kunststoff an http://www.bumm.de/produkte/dynamo-ruecklicht/toplight-line-small.html, die Farbauswahl ist natürlich kleiner. Und je nach Lampe muß man sich einen Adapter für die Montage am Rahmen oder Sattel bauen. Ich mag inzwischen die Brooks Cambium-Sättel, nicht nur wegen dem Komfort fürs Hinterteil, sondern auch wegen der "Montagemöglichkeit" (Nacharbeit erforderlich) von den kleinen Lampen. Sie auch: http://brennabor.blogspot.de/2015/04/rucklichtmontage-unterm-sattel-ii.html

Zum Thema: Ja, auch mein AWOL hat so eine kleine SON-Lampe unterm Sattel 

Gruß
EW742


----------



## ew742 (16. Juni 2016)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Ja genau so etwas in der Art. Aber bekomme ich diese auch in der Version an den Nabendynamo oder mit einer Bumm Frontleuchte betrieben?
> Dachte die Sattelstützenversion ist für Akkubetrieb



Die hier http://supernova-lights.com/supernova-e3-tail-light-2 ist für Dynamobetrieb gedacht. Gibt es für Gepäckträger und Sattelstütze. Und wenn Du der Lampe nicht sagst, dass der Strom von einer "nicht-Supernova-Frontlampe" kommt, dann funktioniert sie trotzdem. Nur mit dem Standlicht ist das nicht so, wie gedacht. Die anderen Anbieter verlagern die Standlicht-Technick in die hintere Lampe, bei den Supernova-Lampen ist dafür kein Platz, das muss die Frontlampe machen.

Gruß
EW742


----------



## Micha-Sc (16. Juni 2016)

Danke für Euer Feedback. Hoffentlich hat mein Händler L, anschließend befrage ich noch mal meinen Bauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justsurfing (16. Juni 2016)

derbert schrieb:


> Hallo justsurfing,
> 
> ich habe gerade gesehen, dass jemand welche auf Ebay eingestellt hat, uU sind die ja was für Dich.
> 
> Artikelnr ist 262484699331


Danke für den Tipp...stammen von einem M. Bei L hätte ich denselben Sachverhalt wie von JRM beschrieben... Ein Loch im Schutzblech?-(


----------



## .floe. (17. Juni 2016)

Hat einer von euch AWOLern schon mal eine Kiste aufm Pizza Rack gesehen? Ich brauche sowas. Selber machen wäre auch ne Option, falls es nicht schon was taugliches gibt. Dürfte nicht größer sein als das Rack selbst und muss nicht höher als 15cm sein.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juni 2016)

Wie groß ist das Pizza Rack denn?


----------



## .floe. (17. Juni 2016)

Puh, auf die Schnelle...keine Ahnung. Müsste ich daheim messen. Ganz grob geschätzt Grundfläche 25x35cm. Eher kleiner.


----------



## TrueMoabit (17. Juni 2016)

25x35 ist richtig


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juni 2016)

Einfach nur ne Kiste? Ist Kunststoff eine Option?


----------



## hellmono (17. Juni 2016)

Kiste oder geht auch ein Fahrradkorb? Letzteres hat Erik Nohlin mal gemacht. Müsste das Bild auf Instagram sein.


----------



## .floe. (17. Juni 2016)

Ja, ginge auch. Aber groß rumschneiden will ich eigentlich nicht. 1-2 Löcher bohren für Gurtbänder oder ähnliches wäre ok.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juni 2016)

Das kommt deinen Wunschmaßen schon recht nah:
https://www.amazon.de/Rotho-1116908080-Aufbewahrungskiste-Rattan-Optik-Kunststoff/dp/B00IUFI0SG/ref=pd_sim_201_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41EfEWqVDmL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=QX4NPV8AXEPN9FSA63MV

Ich habe das selbe Modell in etwas größer


----------



## .floe. (17. Juni 2016)

Oha, nicht schlecht. Und auch stabil genug? 

Ich kläre gerade, ob ich mir bei nem Kumpel in der Firma ne Blechkiste kanten lassen kann. 1mm Material, die Ecken offen bzw nicht verschweißt. Dann pulvern oder lackieren. Alternativ evtl ne Kiste aus verschraubten Fassadenplatten oder ne lackierte Holzkiste. Ist vieles denkbar. Aber ich dachte mir, dass es ggf schon Lösungen gibt...oder man greift auf leichter verfügbares Zeug zurück, wie zB die oben verkinkte Box.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justsurfing (17. Juni 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich originale Bleche hier gebraucht gekauft. Die sind soweit in Ordnung und gut gemacht. Wenn sie aber schon mal montiert waren, dann sollte man darauf achten an welcher Rahmengröße. Bei mir ist jetzt das Problem, dass das Loch zwischen den Sitzstreben nicht passt, weil die Bleche wohl von einem kleineren Rahmen stammten und ich jetzt für meinen Rahmen in Gr. L ein neues Loch machen muss. Optisch gesehen leicht ärgerlich.


Denkst Du dass man Bleche von einem M über Langloch am Tretlager  bei einem L Rahmen ausgleichen kann?

Bzw. wie weit ist bei Dir das Loch weg von dem Befestigungspunkt an den Kettenstreben?

Alternativ könnte man ja das gebohrte Loch verwenden und unten beim Tretlager das Blech kürzen?


----------



## jmi (18. Juni 2016)

.floe. schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch AWOLern schon mal eine Kiste aufm Pizza Rack gesehen? Ich brauche sowas. Selber machen wäre auch ne Option, falls es nicht schon was taugliches gibt. Dürfte nicht größer sein als das Rack selbst und muss nicht höher als 15cm sein.


Ich würde entweder einen passenden Eurobehälter (z.B. Grundfläche 40×30cm) mit Scharnierdeckel wählen. Der ist robust, schützt den Inhalt, und passt ästhetisch mit seiner nüchtern-industriellen Form- und Farbgebung zum AWOL. Oder eine wasserdichte Alternative: Boxen Marke „Smartstore Dry“ von Orthex. Alles bei Amazon oder woanders erhältlich.
Solche verschlossenen Kisten ohne Angriffspunkt außen müsste man mit über den Deckel verlegten Gurten befestigen. Oder so – eleganter, weil unsichtbar und weniger störend: in den Boden links und rechts Schlitze schneiden oder bohren und Gurte oder Kabelbinder durchziehen. Löcher am Boden sorgen auch dafür, dass (Kondens-)Wasser abläuft und der Behälter belüftet wird.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2016)

justsurfing schrieb:


> Denkst Du dass man Bleche von einem M über Langloch am Tretlager  bei einem L Rahmen ausgleichen kann?
> 
> Bzw. wie weit ist bei Dir das Loch weg von dem Befestigungspunkt an den Kettenstreben?
> 
> Alternativ könnte man ja das gebohrte Loch verwenden und unten beim Tretlager das Blech kürzen?



Unten am Tretlager befindet sich serienmäßig schon ein Langloch. Hab die Bleche momentan noch nicht montiert, aber werde es heute mittag mal demonstrieren und dann mal Bilder hier rein stellen. Das vorhandene Loch ist etwa 2,5 cm von der Querstrebe der Sitzrohre entfernt. Das vorhandene Loch benutzen kann man nicht, da dann das Schutzblech unten am Tretlager zu kurz ist.


----------



## justsurfing (18. Juni 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Unten am Tretlager befindet sich serienmäßig schon ein Langloch. Hab die Bleche momentan noch nicht montiert, aber werde es heute mittag mal demonstrieren und dann mal Bilder hier rein stellen. Das vorhandene Loch ist etwa 2,5 cm von der Querstrebe der Sitzrohre entfernt. Das vorhandene Loch benutzen kann man nicht, da dann das Schutzblech unten am Tretlager zu kurz ist.


Okay demnach wandert das unschöne, unnötige Loch aber nach unten, wo man es tendenziell weniger sieht.... Auf den Innenseite am mehr Wasser läuft.... Vielleicht kann man kreativ sein und die Bohrung für irgendwas nutzen.... anschrauben...?-)


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2016)

Ich denke da an einen Blindstopfen aus Gummi, der das Loch verschließen könnte. Hier mal die Thematik:






Das Langloch ist dabei schon bis zum unteren Anschlag ausgenutzt:





Hab mir die Bleche für den nächsten Winter zugelegt. Bis dahin habe ich noch Zeit, mir was zu überlegen. Aber bei den momentanen Witterungsbedingungen könnte man sie jetzt schon dran schrauben.


----------



## hellmono (18. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte auch vor, meine nur für den Winter ans Rad zu schrauben. Ehrlich gesagt sind sie aber im Alltag ausreichend praktisch, und ich bin auch zu faul immer rumzuschrauben. Also bleiben sie dran.


----------



## mfux (18. Juni 2016)

So schauts aus! Und der Style-Faktor ist hooch!
Welche Reifen würden da eigentlich reinpassen?


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juni 2016)

Momentan fahr ich den WTB Nano in 40C. Die Bleche haben eine Innenbreite von 52 mm. Da geht also noch ein bisschen was drunter.


----------



## justsurfing (18. Juni 2016)

Hab die in der Bucht ersteigert... Kommen vom M Rahmen, sollen an einen L. Ich hab schon eine Idee für das Loch.... Werd die Bleche auch ganzjährig dran lassen... Will nich Maxxis re-fuse hinten und vorne den Rambler fahren ... Beide 40er Breite.... Soll ja auch noch einfach rollen!-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (19. Juni 2016)

Hey Leude, hat jemand eine Lenkerempfehlung für mich? Der AWOL-Lenker ist mir einen Ticken zu breit und hat für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel Flare.  Ich glaube also sowas zu suchen: 420 oder 440mm breit, 5 Grad Flare, shallow drop, wenig Reach. Kennt jemand einen Lenker, der so aufgebaut ist? Ich finde immer nur 0 oder 12 Grad Flare... Sollte auch in der Unterlenkerposition noch gut zu bremsen sein, ich fahr auch gern mal mit den Händen unten. Danke für eure Tipps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radnarr (19. Juni 2016)

Ich habe einen Pizza Rack im "used look" abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## pizpalue (20. Juni 2016)

Ende Mai war ich mit einer Gruppe von insgesamt neun Bikern vom Radreiseforum unterwegs. Zum eigentlichen Startpunkt in Paderborn bin ich direkt von Zuhause geradelt, von Paderborn dann mit der ganzen Truppe nach Winterberg auf den zweithöchsten Berg von NRW. Nach einer Übernachtung ging es dann am Sonntag über Warstein (siehe Foto) zurück. Waren so 250 km mit ca. 2000 hm. 

Die Strecke war wie gemacht für das AWOL. Von schnellen Asphaltpassagen auf verkehrsarmen Nebenstraßen bis hin zu schönen und auch wieder schnellen Schotterpisten auf denen die MTB-Bereifung super zur Geltung kam war da alles dabei. 

Das ganze war sehr gut organisiert und im Prinzip konnte sich da jeder einfach über das Radreiseforum anmelden. 

Mit der bunten Truppe hat das auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gemacht.

Im Juli mache ich wahrscheinlich über das RadreiseForum eine weitere Tour. Da geht es dann auf den Brocken im Harz. 

Diese Harztour hat dann an zwei Tagen so 250 Km mit 4400 hm. Ich freue mich schon, da ich wahrscheinlich beim "AWOL-Treff" im September im Harz nicht dabei bin, so aber den Brocken dennoch unter die Räder kriege.

Hier noch der Link: 

http://rad-forum.de/showflat/Number..._07_Harz_mit_Brocken_und_Wurmberg#Post1219130


----------



## jmi (28. Juni 2016)

@JMartin hatte hier im März 2015 mal gefragt, ob eine Weber-Kupplung an den AWOL-Expert-Rahmen bzw. seine Ausfallenden passt:


JMartin schrieb:


> 3. Weiß jemand zufällig darauf eine sicher Antwort: Ist der Rahmen geeignet, einen Lastenanhänger an einer Weber-Kupplung zu ziehen oder wird dies wegen der speziellen Konstruktion der Ausfallenden nicht empfohlen? Welche maximale Last wäre dann an der Weber-Kupplung zulässig? (Ich habe dazu aber auch direkt bei Specialized nachgefragt.)


Hast Du, @JMartin, oder hat sonst jemand hierauf mittlerweile eine Antwort? Welche Kupplung passt? Passt vielleicht die ER-Kupplung von Weber, die speziell für Rohloff-Ausfallenden gemacht ist?
Danke!


----------



## burnsie (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Ich bekomme diese Woche mein AWOL, und bin schon auf der Suche nach passenden Schutzblechen, am liebsten wären mir die originalen von Specialized!
Weiß jemand ob man diese vielleicht doch beim Händler bestellen kann?
Falls nicht, hat jemand welche abzugeben? Wenn ja, bitte melden!
Aja, mein AWOL kommt in L, also falls die Schutzbleche größenabhängig sind!
MfG Burnsie


----------



## mfux (1. Juli 2016)

Heute endlich mal n AWOL getroffen. Zwar nur kurz in München an der Ampel, aber fürn Daumen hats gereicht!!

Dachte schon, ich bin der einzige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (2. Juli 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal n AWOL getroffen. Zwar nur kurz in München an der Ampel, aber fürn Daumen hats gereicht!!
> 
> Dachte schon, ich bin der einzige...



Für München fehlt dem Bike der Eisdielenfaktor. Hier in Leipzig hab ich schon mindestens fünf gesehen. Dafür noch kein Schindelhauer...


----------



## radnarr (4. Juli 2016)

So, und hier zwei Fotos meines Awol Evo nach einigen kleineren Umbauarbeiten und Gepäckspielereien. Bin bei der typischen Variante mit Gepäck am VR gelandet.

Manches wird sich noch ändern. Der Billigdynamo wird einem SON oder SP weichen müssen. Der Plug III läd meine Geräte nur teilweise, der ist wohl immer noch Schrott, und könnte getauscht werden. Alles weitere eventuell Gewichtssparende vielleicht mal später.

Bin ziemlich begeistert vom Fahrgefühl insgesamt. Die Übersetzung ist für mich als eher Krafttreter im Mittelgebirge mit leichtem Gepäck ausreichend.

Was die Farbe angeht (auf den Fotos schlecht zu sehen: es ist in etwa das Rot der Feuerwehrautos), bin ich nach der anfänglichen Augenkrebsphase inzwischen irgendwie ziemlich glücklich;-) Nicht nur die Farbe an sich ist besonders, sondern auch, dass der Lack durch UV-Licht nachdunkelt. Naja - Optik ist ja Geschmackssache. Den Kommentaren nach finden die meisten Betrachter das Rad aber irgendwie "ziemlich schick".

Die Rahmentasche ist von Burgfyr auf Maß gefertigt. Bis auf ein paar Details eine tolle Sache.


----------



## pefro (4. Juli 2016)

@radnarr 

Sind das die Speedride in 42er breite? Sehen irgendwie so voluminös aus?


----------



## radnarr (4. Juli 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> @radnarr
> Sind das die Speedride in 42er breite? Sehen irgendwie so voluminös aus?



Genau, SpeedRide in 42. Fallen wie üblich deutlich schlanker aus, als 42er Reifen von Schwalbe, insofern täuscht das wohl irgendwie auf den Bildern.

Ich kann den Reifen bisher nicht gerade uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen. Aber er passt sehr gut zum Awol, bzw. zu dem, was ich mit meinem Awol mache (schwarzwälder Teer-Schotter-Mischung).


----------



## JayTurner (6. Juli 2016)

Servus
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Revelate Designs/Salsa Rahmentaschen bezüglich passenden Modellen und Größen? Ich hab nen XL Rahmen und bin mir ned ganz sicher was da besser reinpasst.Ripio Framebag in XL ist gerade mein Favorit. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.
Viele Grüße aus München


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2016)

Könnte dir zumindest beim Größenverhältnis helfen. Tangle Framebag in Größe L in einem Rahmen Größe L:
Deine favorisierte Ripio in XL hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 20,75" meine Tangle eine Länge von 21". Meiner Einschätzung nach (ohne großes Hintergrundwissen ), könnte die Ripio XL in einen AWOL Rahmen in XL gut reinpassen. Andere Meinungen???


----------



## hellmono (7. Juli 2016)

Ui, das sieht ja echt gut aus mit der Tangle Tasche. Die würde meinem L AWOL also auch echt gut stehen. 

Aber Flaschen nach oben entnehmen passt dann definitiv nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2016)

Nein, deshalb sind auch schon Sidecage FlaHa dran. Ans Unterrohr passt dann noch je große Flasche und ans Sitzrohr ne 0,5 er. Mit ein bisschen guten Willen auch ne 0.75 er. Aber es gibt ja noch die Möglichkeit eine unters Unterrohr zu schrauben.
Ich wollte halt weg vom Rucksack. Und in die Tangle geht alles rein, was man auch für ne Tagestour so dabei hat. Und sie lässt sich auch schnell mal z.b. ans MTB-Hardtail wechseln.


----------



## JayTurner (10. Juli 2016)

Also mir gefällt jetzt deine Tangle noch besser als die große Tasche.-Mal sehen..ich wart jetzt mal noch den Tag ab. Soll ja irgendwas passieren bezüglich dem neuen Awol/Prototyp. Ich bin aufgeregt! Carbongabel mit ThruAxle.... Uiuiuiui


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juli 2016)

Huih, die Carbon-Gabel sieht ja mal nicht schlecht aus!  
Gestern nach längerer Krankheit ne erste kurze Tour mit der Tangle gemacht. Ich finde sie gut. Werkzeug, Pumpe, Regenklammotten und viel weiterer Kleinkram passt da rein. 0,75er Flasche lässt sich auch während der Fahrt noch gut aus dem Sidecage entnehmen und wieder reinstecken. Sie hat aber auch oben am OR einen Ausgang für den Trinkschlauch, so dass man auch eine Blase reinstecken kann, wenn man nicht auf Flaschen zurück greifen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (10. Juli 2016)

Es heißt Specialized Sequoia. Ich bin ja erstmal vor allem auf die neuen Reifen gespannt, Sawtooth. Die würdem dem AWOL auch gut stehen..

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/specialized-sequoia-pricing-and-availability-47521/


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Juli 2016)

Hier dann mal mein eBay-SchnappAWOL im Wochenendoutfit: 

Gegen Samstagabend...






...und am Sonntagmorgen...


----------



## JayTurner (12. Juli 2016)

Servus 
Hab da mal die Europreise für euch. Liefertermin ist wohl 2017.
Bei den Taschen muss ich wohl zuschlagen.


----------



## hellmono (12. Juli 2016)

Danke!
Die Taschen finde ich gar nicht sooo attraktiv. Da gibt es andere Lösungen, zB Revelate, für ähnliche Preise.

Aber das Elite sieht verdammt attraktiv aus. Für den Preis könnte ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Bonpensiero (12. Juli 2016)

Hier gibt es auch noch ein paar größere Pics zu den Taschen usw.


----------



## c3pflo (12. Juli 2016)

Ob die Gabel wohl für "richtige" Packtaschen (2x15L) freigegeben ist?


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2016)

Es scheint wohl mittlerweile ein richtiger Markt fürs Bikepacking da zu sein. In den Bikebravos wird vermehrt darüber berichtet, Ghost bringt ne eigene Taschenkollektion raus und jetzt auch Specialized.


----------



## Toronto (12. Juli 2016)

Gibts auch schon von Giant.
Von denen hab ich den Seatbag im täglichen Einsatz.
Wollte zu Anfang nicht so viel Geld ausgeben und da der gerademal 50€ gekostet hat, gekauft und verrichtet bisher unauffällig seinen Dienst.

Gibts auch von KTM für 34,50€. Den testet meine Frau gerade.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Bonpensiero (12. Juli 2016)

Hier die Specs zur Geo des Sequoias.
Das Elite gefällt mir auch. Allerdings nicht mit der 105er. Ein Rahmenset wird ja aber sicher kommen.

Bei der Gabel kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass sie mit zwei voll bepackten 15l-Taschen belastet werden kann. Dafür soll ja das AWOL herhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayTurner (12. Juli 2016)

Hab heute beim Händler mal nachgefragt. Das Sequoia Rahmenset mit Gabel kostet 1000€. Hat wohl die Farbe vom Expert, aber das weiß ich nicht sicher.Weiß halt.
Was ich aber interessant finde ist, dass es das Awol kommende Saison nur noch als Expert Rahmenset mit Swinger Dropouts geben soll. Kommt dann mit Cobble Gobbler Sattelstange, Gabel und Awol Lenker. Kostet aber dann auch knapp 800€. Farbe ist so ein Rostbraun.
Man kann davon halten was man will. Ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut so wegen der schöneren Sequoia Geometrie und dem günstigen Einsteigermodell. Aber wie vergleichbar die beiden werden, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Vielleicht kann man damit dann ja auch freihändig fahren. Fänd ich super. 
Schönen Abend euch.


----------



## Deleted 318916 (12. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Bonpensiero (13. Juli 2016)

Irgendwie sollte ein Mod die Beiträge zum Sequoia aus beiden Fäden mal in einen gemeinsamen Thread verschieben oder einfach nur einen seperaten für das Rad erstellen?!


----------



## mfux (15. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen!

Ich will bei meinem Awol das Schaltgedöns tauschen. Grund: Die Schaltqualität is mehr sls bescheiden, Kabelsalat bei den Sora-Shiftern und, ganz wichtig, eine kleinere Übersetzung.

Am liebsten wär mir 3x10, da gibbet aber keine aktuellen Shifter für? Bremse ist ne Trp Spyre.
Für die ganzen Sram-Road-Gruppen(2x11)finde ich hingegen nur Übersetzungen ab 38/50 mit hinten 11/32. Kommt ziemlich genau auf meinen derzeitigen kleinsten Gang hin...
2x10 fehlt mir (wahrscheinlich) dann die Bandbreite...

Kann wer helfen?


----------



## Estoniaclan (15. Juli 2016)

Einfach auf exact actuation von Sram achten. 
Da ist nämlich alles kompatibel. 
Gibts aber nicht mehr bei den ganzen 11 Fach sachen. 

Ich selber fahre :
10 fach sram x0 schaltwerk 
Sram s-700 bremsen/schalt kombi 
Und eine xt Kurbel mit 30/22, sowei einer 11/36 slx kassette


----------



## c3pflo (15. Juli 2016)

Hey @mfux Ich habe gerade den gleichen Umbau gemacht, gestern abgeschlossen. Ich fahre jetzt:
- Shimano Ultegra Shifter 3x10 (https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sh...kombination-513834/aid:513836/fromtopoffers:1)
- Shimano XT Kassette 11-36
- Shimano XT Shaltwerk RD-M772 lang (Wichtig: Geht nur mit dem älteren 9-fach Shaltwerk)
- Shimano 105 Umwerfer (hätte aber auch der alte Sora weiter funktioniert)
- Wichtig: die Kombination STI+MTB-Shalterwerk erfordert unbedingt Schaltzugeinsteller (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Schaltzugeinsteller-SM-CA70-p34395/)
- Kurbel ist gerade noch die original FSA Omge 3-fach drauf. Die wird aber bei nächster Gelegenheit gegen was schöneres ersetzt, ich liebäugle gerade mit einer 2-fach Supercompact, White Industries VBC oder Sugino Dolomiti/OX601D, so in Richtung 46/30

Funktioniert nach der ersten längeren Testfahrt perfekt, bietet eine riesen Bandbreite, hat keine Wäscheleinen mehr und die Ultegra Shifter schalten einfach um Welten knackiger als die Soras.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (15. Juli 2016)

Hey super, danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Das 9-fach Schaltwerk schaltet auch 10Gänge?


----------



## hellmono (15. Juli 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich will bei meinem Awol das Schaltgedöns tauschen. Grund: Die Schaltqualität is mehr sls bescheiden, Kabelsalat bei den Sora-Shiftern und, ganz wichtig, eine kleinere Übersetzung.
> 
> ...



Guck dir mal die Schaltgruppe an dem Comp Modell an. 2x10 SRAM, aber MTB Kassette und Schaltwerk.

Vorn 48/34 und hinten 11-36. Das reicht mir bisher für alle Situationen aus. Wenn das zu wenig ist, könntest du ja auch die Kassette mit diesen 10-fach Umrüstungen auf 40T "aufbohren".


----------



## c3pflo (15. Juli 2016)

Ja, das schaltet auch 10-Gänge, dem Schaltwerk sind die Gänge im Grunde ja egal, das kennt nur Anschläge. Wichtig ist nur, das 9-fach XT Schaltwerk zu nehmen, weil sich ab dem 10-fach Schaltwerk die Übersetzung im MTB-Bereich geändert hat. Aber nicht, was die Zahl der Gänge angeht, sondern nur, wie viel Zug pro Schaltvorgang durchgezogen wird.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Juli 2016)

@mfux : Die Auswahl bei Shimano ist groß. Fahre in etwa die gleiche Schalt-Kombi wie @Flo1234 : Klick

In meinem Aufbaufaden zum Awol wurde auch etwas zum Thema Shimano Schaltung geschrieben: Klick


----------



## tofino73 (15. Juli 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Hey @mfux
> - Wichtig: die Kombination STI+MTB-Shalterwerk erfordert unbedingt Schaltzugeinsteller (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Schaltzugeinsteller-SM-CA70-p34395/)



Weshalb ist das so? Gruss


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juli 2016)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Weshalb ist das so? Gruss


Beim mtb ist der Einsteller am Hebel, beim rr am Schaltwerk. In dieser Kombi hat man keinen von beiden.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juli 2016)

Genauso ist es! Die müssen auf jeden Fall bei einer solchen Kombi rein.


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juli 2016)

Bei Lenkerendschalthebeln ist es das selbe, oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Juli 2016)

Uih, sowas habe ich noch nie verbaut? Das müssen andere hier beantworten...


----------



## _Smole_ (17. Juli 2016)

Hej Folks. Brauche mal dringend eure Hilfe. Weis jemand wo es in Deutschland den Specialized "Pizza Rack" vom Awol zu kaufen gibt? In zwei Wochen steht der Urlaub an und ich brauche dringend eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (17. Juli 2016)

Nirgends. Hab ein paar vorbestellt. Lieferbar meist ab Mitte August.
Zur Not geht doch auch Lenkertasche& normaler Gepäckträger.


----------



## wadenkneifer (17. Juli 2016)

_Smole_ schrieb:


> Hej Folks. Brauche mal dringend eure Hilfe. Weis jemand wo es in Deutschland den Specialized "Pizza Rack" vom Awol zu kaufen gibt? In zwei Wochen steht der Urlaub an und ich brauche dringend eins.


Im Concept Store in Hamburg lag vor 3-4 Wochen einer im Schaufenster. Weiß aber nicht ob in dem Karton auch einer drin war.


----------



## wadenkneifer (17. Juli 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei Lenkerendschalthebeln ist es das selbe, oder?


Lenkerendschalthebel von Shimano haben auch keine Zugeinsteller.


----------



## mfux (18. Juli 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Hey @mfux Ich habe gerade den gleichen Umbau gemacht, gestern abgeschlossen. Ich fahre jetzt:
> - Shimano Ultegra Shifter 3x10 (https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sh...kombination-513834/aid:513836/fromtopoffers:1)
> - Shimano XT Kassette 11-36
> - Shimano XT Shaltwerk RD-M772 lang (Wichtig: Geht nur mit dem älteren 9-fach Shaltwerk)
> ...




Hey, guten Morgen!!
Ich nochmal!

Werd jetzt die gleiche Kombi verbauen, nur nochmal zum Verständnis...
Hinten hab ich dann 11-36, also 4Zähne mehr. Vorne bleibts gleich. 
Für die Fsa Omega-Kurbel gibts keine kleineren Kettenblätter!? Müsste dann also vorne auf zB ne XT-Kurbel wechseln, um kleiner fahren zu können...

Mfg,
Fux


----------



## wadenkneifer (18. Juli 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Für die Fsa Omega-Kurbel gibts keine kleineren Kettenblätter!? Müsste dann also vorne auf zB ne XT-Kurbel wechseln, um kleiner fahren zu können...



Welche Omega Kurbel ist das? Kompakt oder 3-Fach? Wenn 3-Fach: es sollte kleiner als das 30er gehen, allerdings wird dann der schaltvorgang häufig unsauber und Hakelig. Teste erstmal 30-36, das ist schon ne ganz schöne Hausnummer. Lochkreis vom kleinen Blatt sollte 74 sein, da könntest du bis 24 runter gehen theoretisch.

Wenn kompakt: 33 statt 34 würde gehen, bringt aber so gut wie keinen Unterschied.


----------



## mfux (18. Juli 2016)

Die orginale vom Awol. 3fach...
Ich probiers mal mit 30-36.


----------



## radnarr (19. Juli 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Hey, guten Morgen!!
> Für die Fsa Omega-Kurbel gibts keine kleineren Kettenblätter!? Müsste dann also vorne auf zB ne XT-Kurbel wechseln, um kleiner fahren zu können...



FSA MegaExo gibt's bis 46/30 runter.

Ich fahre die 48/32 mit hinten 11-36. Apex Hebel und Umwerfer und x9 Schaltwerk, 2x10. Sollte genauso auch für 11-fach machbar sein, vermute ich?


----------



## kommski (22. Juli 2016)

Servus in die Runde, habe schon lange diesen Faden verfolgt und konnte nun nicht widerstehen mir einen "Flüchtling" zuzulegen.

Zu Hause Demontage aller unnötigen Bauteile:




Erster Härtetest in der fränkischen Schweiz 








Morgen geht es dann über den Isar Radweg zur Via Claudia ... bin gespannt.


----------



## DerMops (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Awolistas,

anbei mal ein paar Fotos von meinem letzten Urlaub. Diesmal waren wir in Südpolen unterwegs. Es ging von Krakau über Auschwitz, Katowitz Nysa und Breslau nach Görlitz. Die Tour war wunderbar, wir hatten fast nur tolles Wetter und zum Radfahren ist Polen echt schön und besser als sein Ruf - jedenfalls sind die Autofahrer überwiegend sehr rücksichtsvoll. Auch das Radwegenetz ist um einiges besser ausgebaut, als es sich von Deutschland aus erahnen lässt, denn es fehlt noch an Kartenmaterial.

Mein Awol ist nun fast ein Jahr alt und es ist an der Zeit ein Fazit zu ziehen:

Ich bin zu 99% zufrieden mit dem Rad und den von mir verbauten Teilen. Ich hatte jedenfalls keine Probleme mit verrutschenden Ausfallenden oder Rahmenbrüchen. Was mich stört, ist die unterirdische Qualität des Lacks, die ich bei einem sogenannten "Adventure"-bike nicht nachvollziehen kann und die teilweise recht schlampig geschnittenen Ösen für Schutzbleche/ Gepäckträger.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: das Awol ist tatsächlich eher ein "front-loader". Ich nutze im Alltag aber lieber den normalen Gepäckträger, da man da auch mit nur einer Tasche dran noch ganz gut fahren kann, während sich (finde ich) eine Ungleichgewicht bei der Beladung am Vorderrad nicht wirklich gut fährt. Als ich in Italien unterwegs war hatte ich die Taschen noch vorne und Zelt und Schlafsack hinten drauf. Das fuhr sich - vor allem in bergigen Gelände sowohl up- als auch downhill sehr gut.
In Polen hatte ich diesmal alles Gepäck hinten drauf (ca. 20-25kg), da kam der Hinterbau schon ziemlich an seine Grenzen was Spurtreue und Steifigkeit anging - da fing das Rad schon mal an zu flattern.

Anders als ursprünglich geplant ist das Awol nicht mehr nur Trainingsrad sonder Alltags- und Commuter-Rad für mich geworden. Daher hat es seit meinem letzten Beiträgen (# 856, #986) ein paar Veränderungen durchlaufen.

- Für den Alltag sind Schutzbleche dazugekommen. War erstmal nur für den Winter gedacht, ist nun aber zur durchaus angenehmen Dauerlösung geworden.
- Ich habe den Topeak Alu-Gepäckträger gegen einen Tubus Logo getauscht. Die Taschen haben dem Alu ganz schön zugesetzt.
- Die Klickpedalen sind den XT-Kombipedalen gewichen, mit denen ich hoch zufrieden bin.
- Ich hatte zunächst einen SRAM X9 Umwerfer montiert, allerdings hatte ich da das Problem, dass dieser für minimal 31,8 mm Sitzrohrdurchmesser geeignet - und damit zu groß für das Awol - ist. Die Lösung mit einem Gummiunterleger war wenig zuverlässig, seitdem versieht ein Shimano SLX zuverlässig seinen Dienst.
- Ebenfalls getauscht habe ich die Reifen: von 1,75 Schwalbe Road Cruiser zu 1,6 Schwalbe Marathon Mondial. Ich finde ein toller Reifen. Der Pannenschutz ist wirklich überragend. Er läuft auf der Straße noch recht schnell, hat aber genügend Reserven um im Gelände nicht wie auf Eiern zu fahren, zumindest wenn es halbwegs trocken ist. Mit Ausnahme von sehr harten Singletrails bin ich damit bisher überall langgekommen (Waldboden, Schotter, Feldwege, Wurzelpassagen).

Anders als bei den folgenden Fotos fahre ich im Alltag allerdings ohne Lowrider.

So, ich hoffe dieses Fazit ist dem einen oder anderen bei Bike oder Teile-Wahl behilflich. unnu noch bissl was zum guggen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadenkneifer (24. Juli 2016)

DerMops schrieb:


> Anders als bei den folgenden Fotos fahre ich im Alltag allerdings ohne lowrider


Hallo,

Danke für deinen Status. Kannst du, natürlich gerne auch jemand von den anderen, zeigen, wie ihr den lowrider und das Schutzblech auf der Bremsen Seite gelöst habt? Habe die strebe vom Schutzblech unterspacert um an der bb7 Road vorbei zu kommen. Jetzt ist diese Schraube so lang, dass ich die vaude packtasche am lowrider nicht richtig einhängen kann.

Vielen Dank,
Michael 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerMops (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,

ich kann dir leider kein Foto bieten, kenne aber das Problem. Ich habs "radikal" gelöst: Ich habe bei meinen Schutzblechen (SKS Blümel) einfach die untere Strebe auf der Bremsenseite abgeschnitten, direkt dort, wo die Plasteeinfassung für die Befestigung ist. Drei Streben halten locker...

Wenn du eine "saubere" Lösung willst: es gibt Schutzbleche (u.a. von SKS) die am Lowrider-Gewinde am Gabelbein befestigt werden. Die solltest du auch mit einem Lowrider kombinieren können.

Beste Grüße vom Mops


----------



## wadenkneifer (24. Juli 2016)

DerMops schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich kann dir leider kein Foto bieten, kenne aber das Problem. Ich habs "radikal" gelöst: Ich habe bei meinen Schutzblechen (SKS Blümel) einfach die untere Strebe auf der Bremsenseite abgeschnitten, direkt dort, wo die Plasteeinfassung für die Befestigung ist. Drei Streben halten locker...
> 
> ...


Moin Mops, 

Ja für die Variante an der lowrider Schraube bräuchte ich nur den langen streben Satz von Sks. Hab auch blümels montiert. Aber irgendwie muss das doch auch anders gehen...

Denke ich zumindest 

Viele Grüße 
Michael


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerMops (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Michael,

kurze Berichtigung: ich meinte natürlich, dass ich die OBERE Strebe abgeschnitten habe. Ansonsten habe ich bei einer kurzen Internetrecherche nix gefunden, aber meine Freundin fährt an ihrem Surly genau solche Schutzbleche für Lowridermotage: sieht aus, wie zurechtgeküzte und zurechtgebogene Blümels. Hat aber der Fachhändler gemacht. Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick aber aus, als gäbe es die so zu kaufen. Vllt. wäre das ja eine Lösung. Siehe Bild...


----------



## pefro (24. Juli 2016)

DerMops schrieb:


> Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick aber aus, als gäbe es die so zu kaufen.



Zu kaufen? Da müssen doch einfach nur die Streben ein bisschen zurechtgebogen werden. 

Blümels für LowRider Montage wären mir zumindest neu


----------



## pizpalue (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Am Wochenende war die hier angekündigte Radreise in den Harz. Es ging mit sechs Leuten auf den Brocken und den Wurmberg. An zwei Tagen sind so 3600 hm zusammen gekommen. 

Zum Übersetzungsthema: Vorne 34/46 und hinten 11-36. Bergauf reichte das für mich in allen Passagen und Bergab kann man noch recht lange mittreten. 

Gepäck nur recht leicht (für zwei Tage) vorn. In der Satteltasche sind die Regensachen. Fahrtechnisch klappt das super. Auf Schotterabfahrten kann man das sehr fahrstabil richtig laufen lassen und bei 69 km/h auf Asphalt kriegt man auch keine Angst. 

Für meinen Einsatzzweck möchte ich das AWOL nicht mehr missen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmi (25. Juli 2016)

@pizpalue, was hast Du denn da für ein dezentes Schutzpolster an Deinem Oberrohr? Ich wollte ja schon Heizungsrohr-Dämmstoff besorgen, aber wenn es eine schöne und dezente Lösung aus Titan-verstärktem Schaumstoff oder Carbon-Polster gibt, tut die ja vielleicht auch gut den Lack am Oberrohr vorm Anschlagen der Lenkerenden schützen. Danke!


----------



## pizpalue (25. Juli 2016)

Zu dem Rahmenschützer: Die Frage kam vor einiger Zeit schon mal auf. Das ist eine Neoprenmanschette für einen MTB-Hinterbaudämpfer. Vom Umfang passt der gut für das Oberrohr. Bei der weißen Beschriftung habe ich mit Edding nachgeholfen. 

Einzelne Rahmenbereiche (auch unter dem Neopren) habe ich mit schwarzer Rahmenschutzfolie zusätzlich abgeklebt. Diese Folie ist von Advance und gab es als Rolle bei EBay. Das Zeug nutze ich seit Jahren. Ist mattschwarz, schützt gut, lässt sich aber trotzdem sehr leicht ohne Rückstände von Lack und selbst von Papier (wenn man z.B. erst ein Muster für den Schutzaufkleber erstellt hat) ablösen. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu der Folie am Unterrohr bzw. an einer RS1 Gabel.


----------



## c3pflo (25. Juli 2016)

Ich kämpfe leider immernoch mit der Feinabstimmung von XT-Schaltwerk und Ultegra-Hebeln. Kennt von euch jemand ein richtig gutes Tutorial zum Thema Schaltung einstellen?

Es funktionieren alle Gänge zuverlässig, aber die Schaltvorgänge wirken noch irgendwie leicht zeitverzögert. Zwar nur geschätzt ne Drittelsekunde, aber glaube, das könnte noch direkter gehen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooeep (26. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen,

verzweifle gerade etwas bei der Sattelfrage.... habe diverse SQlab Modelle (und Breiten) ausgetestet, Brooks Cambium, den Standard Elite Sattel von Speci: insgesamt geht nach 2-3h gerade wenig (Fahre sonst aufm Mtb auch gerne mal Tagestouren mit 6-7h). Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen Tipp, ich weiß Sattel ist immer schwierig, ich suche daher auch eher Tipps was man nochmal probieren könnte. (Muss dazu sagen finde Sitzknochenabstand messen auch recht eigenartig... ich selbst kam auf 12,5cm, der Händler auf 11-12cm... nun ja )

Danke schonmal


----------



## pefro (26. Juli 2016)

Brooks B17. Völlig klar. Zumindest für meinen Hintern


----------



## wadenkneifer (27. Juli 2016)

Moin,
Was fährst du denn bei den mtb-Touren für einen Sattel? Und welche Probleme treten beim Awol auf bei längerer Fahrt?

Viele Grüße 
Michael


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mfux (27. Juli 2016)

Brooks Cambium gibts auch als Carved, also mit Schlitz. Dürfte noch bequemer sein als der normale.


----------



## pizpalue (27. Juli 2016)

Bin durch Zufall beim Thema Sattel auf Fizik gestoßen. Der Tundra 2 war an einem neuen Rad montiert und passt perfekt. Auch 10 Stunden im Sattel gehen da absolut problemlos. Bei anderen Sättel (Specialized und Selle Italia) hatte ich zwar auch keine Wunden etc. aber nach einigen Stunden wurde das Hinterteil doch druckempfindlich und ich hatte das Bedürfnis durch Stehen in den Pedalen das Hinterteil zu entlasten. Von den Fizik steige ich wirklich nach langen Radtagen ab, als wäre nichts gewesen - außer vielleicht den schwere Beinen. Mittlerweile habe ich alle Räder auf Fizik Arione und den Tundra 1 (gibt es kaum noch neu, da Auslaufmodell) umgestellt. 

Ein Radkollege hat es auch mal mit dem Arione versucht. Ging aber garnicht ... 

Beide Fizikmodelle haben keine Aussparung und bauen auf der Oberseite ziemlich flach.


----------



## Mooeep (27. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Tipps.
Fizik muss ich mal schauen ob es die irgendwo in der Nähe gibt. Probleme waren wie folgt:
Brooks: Rutsche entweder nach vorne (Druck auf den Händen), oder es drückt im Genitalbereich
Speci: Ging noch relativ gut, aber nach längeren Touren gabs Scheuerstellen am Übergang Gesäß/Oberschenkel
SQlab: Druck auf den Sitzhöckern wird irgendwann (ca.2h) schon arg unangenehm

Am MTB hab ich aktuell nen 611er Sattel in 15cm, finde da iwie nur keine passende Breite fürs AWOL 14 war etwas breit 13 defintiv zu schmal.


----------



## Rod (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern relativ überraschend an einen 2017er AWOL-Rahmen gekommen. Der Laden in Hamburg hatte zufällig genau ein Exemplar in meiner Größe vorrätig, es ist wohl der erste, den sie bekommen haben. Falls das jemanden interessiert, hier ein paar Fotos.

Bezeichnung: Awol Expert Module
Preis: 800 Euro (genauer: Siebenhundertneunundneunzig Euro)
Ausstattungsunterschiede zu 2017, soweit ich sie feststellen konnte:
-Carbonsattelstütze
-Dropbar
-Vorbau
-Lenkerband
-Sattel
-Farbe: Manzanita Dirty Red (rostrot/rotbraun/altrosa?), mit orangen Decals. Die Fotos treffen die echte Farbe *einigermaßen*.
Andere Farben soll es wohl nicht geben.

Weitere Infos zum Awol ab 2017: Anscheinend soll es keine fertig konfigurierten AWOLs im regulären Programm mehr geben, sondern nur noch das Frameset verkauft werden, was mir damit erklärt wurde, dass Randonneur-Käufer sehr genaue Vorstellungen von ihren Wunschkomponenten hätten. Als vorkonfiguriertes Rad soll das Sequoia gepusht werden.

Ich werde vermutlich ein paar der Zubehörteile unbenutzt verkaufen und melde mich nochmal, wenn ich soweit bin.

Fotos (Rahmengröße M):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (28. Juli 2016)

Sehr schicker Rahmen! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## nollak (28. Juli 2016)

Die Farbe sieht mal ziemlich geil aus!


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juli 2016)

Oh ja, da wird bestimmt ein schönes Bike. Fotos bitte, wenn es fertig ist!!!


----------



## pizpalue (28. Juli 2016)

Falls noch jemand ein Pizzarack sucht. Bei EBay Kleinanzeigen wird gerade ein neues in Leipzig für schlappe 55€ angeboten.


----------



## c3pflo (28. Juli 2016)

Nice, danke! Ein Freund von mir sucht gerade eines, also wenn jemand eines loswerden will?

EDIT: Er möchte das Pizzarack an ein Poison Cyanit bauen, das müsste doch passen, oder? Ein Tubus passt ja beispielsweise auch auf jedes Rad mit Ösen..


----------



## pizpalue (28. Juli 2016)

Es gibt beim Pizzarack drei Versionen. Zum Anbau an ein anderes Rad als das Awol dürfte die normal beim Händler zu kaufende Version (als Zubehör) in einigen Fällen die beste sein. Diese Version hat ja ein kleines dreieckiges Lochblech womit das Rack besser an andere Gabelneigungen etc angepasst werden kann. Die Version bei den Kleinanzeigen ist die von einem Serien-Awol. Die dritte Version ist die vom Awol mit dem Serienscheinwerfer. 

Der Tubus Träger hat auch Verstellmöglichkeiten zur Anpassung an unterschiedliche Gabelneigungen.


----------



## c3pflo (28. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Infos! Ich habe selbst die Version mit Lochblech nachgekauft, brauche das Blech aber für mein AWOL nicht, das könnte ich ihm dann vermachen...


----------



## pizpalue (28. Juli 2016)

Das Lochblech passt nicht an das Serienrack, da das Serienrack an der Stelle nur eine Bohrung für die Gabel hat. Also entweder passt das Serienrack bei ihm oder du gibst ihm nicht nur dein Lochblech sondern gleich das ganze Rack von dir.


----------



## radnarr (28. Juli 2016)

@Rod: Könntest du mal den Lenker wiegen, bitte? 

Btw: Die CG-R Sattelstütze fährt sich am Awol super, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rod (28. Juli 2016)

@radnarr Die digitale Küchenwaage behauptet 319g.

Der Lenker steht vermutlich auch bald zum Verkauf, evtl. mit Vorbau und Lenkerband.


----------



## pefro (28. Juli 2016)

Mooeep schrieb:


> Brooks: Rutsche entweder nach vorne (Druck auf den Händen), oder es drückt im Genitalbereich



Am Anfang sind die Ledersättel immer etwas rutschig. Gibt sich aber nach 100-200km.


----------



## kommski (1. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, nach ca. 600 km AWOL ein kleines Fazit. Ich bin mit diesem Rad äußerst zufrieden, es erfüllt alle meine Wünsche die ich hatte. Zuletzt fuhr ich mit 5 Mitstreitern, später schloss sich noch eine Mitstreiterin uns an, von München nach Riva del Garda. Über den Isar-Radweg fuhren wir bis nach Mittenwald dort fuhren wir über die Ehrwald Alm zur Via Claudia Agusta. Der Via folgten wir bis nach Trento und zum Schluß ging es über den Monte Bondone nach Riva. Der Untergrund war hauptsächlich geteerte Radwege, Forstwege und Schotterwege kamen in kleinen Teilen ebenso vor. An der Bereifung änderte ich nichts, jedes Terrain konnte von dem AWOL gut befahren werden. Ebenso ist das Rad sehr komfortabel. Einziger Wermutstropfen, bei einem Schaltvorgang (auch noch auf der erste Etappe) vom großen auf das kleine Kettenblatt und bei gleichzeitigem hochschalten auf ein größeres Riztel verbog sich das kleine Kettenblatt. Nach kurzem überlegen fuhr ich den Rest der Tour nur noch mit dem großen Kettenbaltt und 10 Gängen. Da mir so etwas zum ersten mal passierte bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es ein Materialfehler ist oder ich falsch geschalten habe.


----------



## billbo_bikins (3. August 2016)

moin werte AWOL Gemeinde,
zwar habe ich damals den sehr stylischen Kampagnenstart mit Erik/Recep zum AWOL begeistert gesehen, dann aber die AWOL Thematik nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, da ich zum dortigen Zeitpunkt scheinbar noch nicht bereit war für solch ein Rad.
nun bin ich vor kurzem wieder über die Seite von Speci gestolpert und nachdem ich das AWOL EVO in rot mit dem Pizza Rack gesehen hatte, war ich vollkommen fasziniert. folglich habe ich die letzten Tage die 73 Seiten des Fadens durchgelesen und dabei gefühlt alle Höhen (diverse Aufbauten, Pizza Rack, die Suche nach dem perfekten Mantel, etc) und Tiefen (Bruch-Probleme mit den Rahmen, sich verziehende Enden und die Frage nach der richtigen Größe) mitgenommen. es hat sich auf jeden Fall teilweise wie ein Krimi gelesen, war aber neben spannend auch oftmals sehr aufschlussreich.

an sich war ich selbst die letzten Jahre auf der Suche nach einem klassischen Weltenbummlerrad wie Patria Terra. dann kam irgendwann der Wunsch von Dropbar auf, ähnlich wie beim VSF TX Randonneur und nun denke ich mir - ja, ich möchte ein Rad mit dem ich in ein paar Jahren mal für mehrere Monate ausbrechen kann, aber muss dieses im ernst dann so unspektakulär sein wie das VSF? - so bin ich nun wieder beim AWOL gelandet. falls ihr nun nach euren bisherigen Erfahrungen der Meinung seid das man eine Weltreise lieber mit einem anderen Rad/Rahmen machen sollte, dann bitte offen ausprechen - danke

solltet ihr dem bedenkenlos zustimmen können, kommt nun mein Anliegen an euch. heute war ich (179/85) spontan im Hamburger Concept Store und habe mal auf einem COMP in M mit sehr kurzem Vorbau Platz genommen und ihr könnt es euch denken - es ist mal wieder die Gretchenfrage hinsichtlich der Größe. da ich beim durchlesen oft die Fragen anderer User gesehen habe, weiß ich wie individuell das AWOL für jeden ist und suche ich keine Patentlösung.
kennt ihr denn einen Laden im Hamburger Raum oder ist zufällig von euch einer Besitzer eines "L"´s, auf welches ich mich mal setzen dürfte?

danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## nonamenic (3. August 2016)

@billbo_bikins : habe ähnliche Maße wie Du, 178/83 und fahre M.
Bereue es jetzt allerdings. War vor kurzem bei einem Ergonomie-Workshop vom ADFC. Da haben wir mich ausgemessen. Ich bräuchte einen 110er Vorbau damit alle Winkel stimmen. Da wäre der L-Rahmen mit dem kurzen Vorbau sinnvoller gewesen. Dann hätte ich auch nicht so viele Spacer benötigt.
Finde den L Rahmen auch optisch schöner. Passt besser zu Radumfang und Sattelauszug. Vielleicht hätte sich dann auch das Problem mit dem Schuh und dem Schutzblech vorn erledigt.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## pefro (4. August 2016)

Gleiche Größe, Schrittlänge wie ihr zwei und ich fahre einen M Rahmen mit kurzem (70er) Vorbau. Käme nie auf die Idee, einen L Rahmen zu fahren. 600er Oberrohr wäre mir persönlich mit nem Drop Bar zu lang. Soviel zu gleicher Größe 

Mal noch ein kleiner Einschub:

Man sollte generell mit solchen Vermessungen auch ein wenig aufpassen. Bekannter von mir wurde von einer Dame bei Patria auf deren Velo Checker vermessen. Das Ergebniss kam ihn schon etwas seltsam vor, aber die Damen plädierte radikal dafür, dass die meisten ein zu kurzes OR haben und nicht gestreckt genug fahren. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibts auch ein Buch von Ihr. Gefangen von der geballten Fachkompetenz stimmte er der OR Verlängerung (ist bei Patria möglich) zu, mit dem Ergebnis, dass er danach ein wohl ergonomisch perfektes Rad hatte, mit dem er aber trotzdem nie glücklich wurde. Er kam sich immer "liegend" auf dem Rad vor und war glücklich, es nach zwei Jahren wieder verkauft zu haben. Ergonomisch perfekt muss also nicht immer wirklich "passend" sein. Bei einem Reiserad kommen für mich außerdem noch zwei Dinge hinzu: Ich muss nicht die letzten Sekunden bei einem Rennen rausholen sondern ich will etwas von der Umgebung sehen. Da ist eine aufrechte Sitzposition oft die angenehmere. Ebenso im Stadtverkehr: Wenn der Kopf oben ist, erkenne ich viel mehr, als in einer gestreckten, sehr sportlichen Haltung.


Würde ich das AWOL für eine Weltumrundung kaufen? Eher nicht. Die Sache mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden hat schon genervt und bleibt ein Risiko. Ich fahre Kettenschaltung und würde mir heute keinen Rahmen mehr kaufen, an dem irgendetwas dran ist, was ich nicht brauche. Nichts Schlimmeres, als wenn auf ner Tour etwas kaputt geht, was Du nichtmal brauchst. Gilt aber genauso für Exzenter & Co bei anderen Marken. Was mich auch noch ein klein bisschen nervt ist das flattrige Fahrverhalten beim Freihändig fahren über 25km/h. Kann ich mir bis heute nicht erklären, haben aber viele AWOL Fahrer...  Und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie die bis heute fehlende Angaben, zum maximalen Bremsscheibendurchmesser...

Insgesamt hätte ich mir ein bisschen weniger Marketing und ein bisschen mehr sinnvolle Weiterentwicklung des Produktes gewünscht. Die verstellbaren Ausfallenden sind z.B. prinzipiell nicht schlecht, hätten nur in einigen Punkten weiterentwickelt und "perfektioniert" werden müssen. Stattdessen treibt man mit dem Sequoia schon das nächste Pferd durch die Manege und lässt das AWOL auslaufen...

Liest sich jetzt alles sehr kritisch. Abgesehen von den Kleinigekeiten fährt das AWOL aber wirklich prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (4. August 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Würde ich das AWOL für eine Weltumrundung kaufen? Eher nicht. Die Sache mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden hat schon genervt und bleibt ein Risiko. Ich fahre Kettenschaltung und würde mir heute keinen Rahmen mehr kaufen, an dem irgendetwas dran ist, was ich nicht brauche. Nichts Schlimmeres, als wenn auf ner Tour etwas kaputt geht, was Du nichtmal brauchst. Gilt aber genauso für Exzenter & Co bei anderen Marken. Was mich auch noch ein klein bisschen nervt ist das flattrige Fahrverhalten beim Freihändig fahren über 25km/h. Kann ich mir bis heute nicht erklären, haben aber viele AWOL Fahrer...  Und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie die bis heute fehlende Angaben, zum maximalen Bremsscheibendurchmesser...



Thema Größe: Genau deine Meinung. Es muss "passen" - und beim Reiserad ist das für mich ein Gefühl und nicht die perfekte Ergonomie.

Weltumrundung: Noch eine Zustimmung. Ich mag mein AWOL. Sogar sehr. Aber sehe genau die gleichen Kritikpunkte. Die Ausfallenden waren für mich damals ein Kaufargument, weil ich irgendwann auf Riemen umrüsten wollte. Werde ich jetzt doch nicht. Und obwohl sich meine nicht verstellen, und ich keine Risse habe, sehe ich das doch kritisch.
Dito das wackelige Fahrverhalten. Das nervt mich sogar ziemlich.
Ich würde das AWOL vermutlich wieder kaufen. Es macht mir viel Spaß und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Aber für eine Rundumsorglos-Kiste würde ich mir vermutlich einen anderen Rahmen zulegen.


----------



## Dianmaan (4. August 2016)

Da ich im Moment am Ende meines Urlaub bin und noch ein wenig Zeit habe, hier noch ein paar Bilder vom momentanen Zustand meiner "Black Pearl" (Awol Expert "L"- Rahmen aus 2015 im Eigenaufbau):
Danke an dieser Stelle an @pizpalue für den Tipp mit dem Pizza Rack in Leipzig - es war von einem Comp in M - passt aber problemslos ans L...
Das Vorderlicht ist auf Grund des Pizza Racks an den Lenker gewandert.
Dann kann ich auch mal ohne Rack fahren und muss nicht jedes mal das Licht ummontieren.
_Ja, das Gerödel mit den Kabeln wird irgendwann mal aufgeräumt... ;-)_
    
Damit bleibt mein Setup für die Berge gewahrt:

Die MTB Schaltung und die Thunder Burt in 2,25 haben sich bewährt, da mein Straßenanteil unter 50% liegt.
Der Super Moto waren mir letztlich zu "eng" in der Gabel...
Eine Weile bin ich Super Moto hinten und Thunder Burt vorn gefahren - sieht seltsam aus, macht sich aber ebenfalls gut...

Leider hat mich der "Riss" hinten links ebenfalls erwischt - kaum zu sehen aber deutlich zu fühlen:
 
Seltsamer Weise ist rechts alles ok. (soweit ich das erkennen und fühlen kann):

Ich werde das erst mal ignorieren aber weiter beobachten...

Bei mir war vor 1 Jahr der "haben wollen" Faktor ausschlaggebend...
Insgesamt habe ich den Kauf nicht bereut, würde das Awol aber erneut selbst aufbauen, da Laufräder, Bremsen und Schaltungen bisher an keinem Serien- Awol meinen Wünschen entsprachen.
Heute würde ich wahrscheinlich einen leichteren Laufradsatz wählen - _bei gleicher "Kassenlage" aber vielleicht auch nicht...- hier kann man sicherlich später am Einfachsten etwas ändern._
Das Awol kommt der "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" aus meiner Sicht schon sehr nahe und erlaubt viele schöne Varianten: Dropbar/ Flatbar; Nabenschaltung/Kettenschaltung, Straßensetup oder Gravelgrinder - das Forum zeigt ja viele Versionen.

Das Awol ist ein Bike das zu mir passt und fast alle meine Einsatzbereiche abdeckt (Waldwegtouren in 1600m Höhe in Österreich genau so wie den Stadtverkehr in Dresden).
Es (er-)trägt und bremst meine 100kg Gewicht zuverlässig.

@billbo_bikins: Du schreibst, dass du "für mehrere Monate aufbrechen" möchtest...
Wohin soll es denn gehen und wie viel Gepäck (wie viele Taschen) sollen mit? Wirklich die "Weltreise" oder eher im europäischen Raum?
Das Awol ist kein Randonneur -  aber auch kein "Reisepanzer" (wie das erwähnte Patria) - eher ein "On- und Offroad - Leichtreiserad", das Last für ein paar Tage tragen kann.
Ich "lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster":
Wenn du dich mit dem Gepäck beschränkst wie Eric/Recep im Video, eine solide Austattung wählst, kannst du in Europa/ Nordamerika sicherlich auch lange fahren.
Für eine echte Weltreise - da schließe ich mich @pefro und @hellmono an - ist das Awol Expert wohl eher nichts.
Aber vielleicht sind auch Leute damit auf "großer Tour" - die schreiben dann allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht hier im Forum sondern in ihren jeweiligen Blogs.
Vieleicht helfen dir die Infos hier weiter: wearegoingawol.tumblr.com
Ansonsten gibt es hier im Reiseradforum noch viele Seiten zu deinem Thema - da du ja noch ein paar Jahre Zeit bis zu Reise angegeben hast, bleibt auch Zeit sich einzulesen und dann vieleicht 2017 oder 20xx den Aufbau zu wagen...

So, jetzt geht es aufs Bike...
Gruß Dianmaan
PS: Fahre bei 182cm und 84cm Schrittlänge das L mit 80cm Vorbau...


----------



## pizpalue (4. August 2016)

Die sportliche Frau (Min) ist mit dem Awol von Italien über die Seidenstraße nach Taiwan gefahren. Also ein bisschen was in Sachen Fernreise wird schon gehen. 

Vielleicht macht man sich (da schließe ich mich auch ein) auch einfach zu viele Gedanken über das Material. Einfach machen bzw. fahren sollte das Credo sein. 

Auf der Brockentour war eine Frau dabei, die fuhr ein No-Name Bike, mit Körbchen hinten auf dem Gepäckträger. Da wurde der Rucksack reingeschließen und dann mit den Birkenstock in die Pedale getreten. Die fährt so 15000 km im Jahr einschließlich Jacobsweg. Und die Gute war weder bergauf noch bergab die Letzte in der Gruppe.

Man könnte meinen, die ganze Technik wird überbewertet. Aber macht halt auch Spaß sich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## pefro (4. August 2016)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 517091
> 
> Die sportliche Frau (Min) ist mit dem Awol von Italien über die Seidenstraße nach Taiwan gefahren. Also ein bisschen was in Sachen Fernreise wird schon gehen.



DIE hat ja auch das AWOL ohne Swinger Dropouts. DAMIT ist das gar keine Kunst... 

Und warum fährt sie eigentl. aktuell das TCR nicht mit dem AWOL? Risse im Rahmen entdeckt? 

Nein, natürlich hast Du recht, Material ist nicht entscheidend. Zumindest nicht für Frauen:

http://www.pushbikegirl.com/


----------



## pizpalue (5. August 2016)

http://www.mairawa.com

Stimmt wohl. Frauen sind einfach härter drauf. Hier stimmt mit Surly auch die Technik.

Solo von Schweden nach Neuseeland. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## BigJohn (5. August 2016)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Auf der Brockentour war eine Frau dabei, die fuhr ein No-Name Bike, mit Körbchen hinten auf dem Gepäckträger. Da wurde der Rucksack reingeschließen und dann mit den Birkenstock in die Pedale getreten. Die fährt so 15000 km im Jahr einschließlich Jacobsweg. Und die Gute war weder bergauf noch bergab die Letzte in der Gruppe.



Naja bei so einer Kilometer Leistung kann vermutlich eine gewisse Grundfitness vorausgesetzt werden


----------



## pefro (5. August 2016)

pizpalue schrieb:


> http://www.mairawa.com
> 
> Stimmt wohl. Frauen sind einfach härter drauf. Hier stimmt mit Surly auch die Technik.
> 
> ...



Die Dame finde ich schon heftig. Nachdem sie sich nach 8.500km den Fuß verletzt hat, fliegt sie heim und setzt ihre Tour anschließend nicht fort - nein, sie beginnt sie von vorne... Respekt.


----------



## Rod (5. August 2016)

So, Specialized stellt jetzt auch den Rahmen vor, den ich schon zu Hause stehen habe 

http://www.cyclingabout.com/new-2017-specialized-awol-touring-bikes/


----------



## wowbagger (5. August 2016)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen? Wenn es das käuflich zu erwerben gibt Bau ich mir ne Rohloff ins AWOL!


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. August 2016)

Kleiner Ausflug in die Wahner Heide mit Fotostopp an der ehemaligen Panzerwaschanlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (5. August 2016)

Rod schrieb:


> So, Specialized stellt jetzt auch den Rahmen vor, den ich schon zu Hause stehen habe
> 
> http://www.cyclingabout.com/new-2017-specialized-awol-touring-bikes/



Scheint aber dann doch neue Kompletträder zu geben und nicht nur den Rahmen?!


----------



## pizpalue (6. August 2016)

Das Awol gibt es auch als Komplettrad weiter - nur nicht in Deutschland. Wenn du auf der Specialized-Homepage unten das Land änderst kannst du dir die Modellpalette weltweit anschauen. In den USA gibt es diese drei Modelle und das Rahmenset, bei uns nur das Rahmenset.

Der Vergleich der Dollar und Europreise ist leider auch bei einigen Modellen interesssant. 

Beim Tarmac Pro Ultegra Di2 werden da aus 5600$ bei uns 6000€. Der Europakunde wird's schon zahlen.

 Cannondale rechnet dagegen ein Supersix Evo Dura Acre von ebenfalls 5600 $ währungskonform und ohne Zuschlag in 5000 € um.


----------



## billbo_bikins (6. August 2016)

moin zusammen,
erst einmal ein kurzes Feedback auf eure Antworten...



nonamenic schrieb:


> @billbo_bikins : habe ähnliche Maße wie Du, 178/83 und fahre M.
> Bereue es jetzt allerdings. War vor kurzem bei einem Ergonomie-Workshop vom ADFC. Da haben wir mich ausgemessen. Ich bräuchte einen 110er Vorbau damit alle Winkel stimmen. Da wäre der L-Rahmen mit dem kurzen Vorbau sinnvoller gewesen. Dann hätte ich auch nicht so viele Spacer benötigt.



ungeachtet einer Vermessung (stehe so Sachen auch immer etwas kritisch gegenüber - wenn ich sei Jahrzehnten eine verkorkste Sitzposition habe, dann hat sich mein Körper daran gewöhnt und es ist eben so), war mir das getestete COMP in M mit seinen vielen Spacern irgendwo auch nicht so recht und zumal sich das Oberrohr ja nicht endlos verlängert, hätte ich dann lieber keinen Spacerturm und einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau am L - zumindest war das meine Denke



pefro schrieb:


> Würde ich das AWOL für eine Weltumrundung kaufen? Eher nicht. Die Sache mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden hat schon genervt und bleibt ein Risiko. Ich fahre Kettenschaltung und würde mir heute keinen Rahmen mehr kaufen, an dem irgendetwas dran ist, was ich nicht brauche. Nichts Schlimmeres, als wenn auf ner Tour etwas kaputt geht, was Du nichtmal brauchst. Gilt aber genauso für Exzenter & Co bei anderen Marken. Was mich auch noch ein klein bisschen nervt ist das flattrige Fahrverhalten beim Freihändig fahren über 25km/h. Kann ich mir bis heute nicht erklären, haben aber viele AWOL Fahrer...  Und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie die bis heute fehlende Angaben, zum maximalen Bremsscheibendurchmesser...



- die Probleme mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden, würden in dem Moment ja wegfallen, wenn ich mir statt eines Framekits den Rahmen eines Komplettbikes nehme, dort verbaut Speci aktuell ja keine variablen Ausfallenden mehr oder?
_OT: das getestete COMP würde es nicht werden (sollte Komplettbike zum Thema werden), die hatten nur kein anderes da um sich mal drauzusetzen_
- das oftmals beschrieben flattrige Fahrverhalten kann ich leider nicht umgehen und stört mich tatsächlich arg. zwar bin ich bislang noch keine mehreren Monate auf Tour gewesen, aber mehrere Wochen und es ist schon was schönes, wenn man sich auch mal aufsetzen und das Rad allein rollen lassen kann...ohne gleich auf der Nase zu liegen



hellmono schrieb:


> Weltumrundung: Noch eine Zustimmung. Ich mag mein AWOL. Sogar sehr. Aber sehe genau die gleichen Kritikpunkte. Die Ausfallenden waren für mich damals ein Kaufargument, weil ich irgendwann auf Riemen umrüsten wollte. Werde ich jetzt doch nicht. Und obwohl sich meine nicht verstellen, und ich keine Risse habe, sehe ich das doch kritisch.
> Dito das wackelige Fahrverhalten. Das nervt mich sogar ziemlich.
> Ich würde das AWOL vermutlich wieder kaufen. Es macht mir viel Spaß und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Aber für eine Rundumsorglos-Kiste würde ich mir vermutlich einen anderen Rahmen zulegen.



- großes No-Go ist natürlich die Riss-Kein Riss Thematik, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne entstand dies hier im Forum nur bei den Framekits oder ist das nur bei jenen aufgefallen, da hier mehrheitlich Framekits im Einsatz sind?
- für mich Stand mit dem AWOL das Thema Riemen bis dato überhaupt nicht zur Debatte, weshalb ich auf dieses, nennen wir es "Feature" verzichten könnte
- in Bezug auf wackelig...kannst du oder jemand anders das vielleicht noch Ergänzen um den Vergleich zwischen: AWOL leer und AWOL beladen - wird das Rad stabiler oder noch schwammiger?



Dianmaan schrieb:


> @billbo_bikins: Du schreibst, dass du "für mehrere Monate aufbrechen" möchtest...
> Wohin soll es denn gehen und wie viel Gepäck (wie viele Taschen) sollen mit? Wirklich die "Weltreise" oder eher im europäischen Raum?
> Das Awol ist kein Randonneur -  aber auch kein "Reisepanzer" (wie das erwähnte Patria) - eher ein "On- und Offroad - Leichtreiserad", das Last für ein paar Tage tragen kann.
> Ich "lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster":
> ...



da ich vor rund zehn Jahren mit dem Rad einmal durch Europa bin, stand kurz danach klar, dass das Projekt später nochmals wiederholt wird, dann aber mit der restlichen Welt als Spielplatz - somit geht es definitiv um eine richtige Weltreise.
zwar sind die einzelnen Ausrüstungsteile sehr leicht, aber für so ein Projekt kommt am Ende so einiges zusammen und am Ende wird es nicht wie bei E&R zugehen, ist aber auch nicht das persönliche Ziel.



pefro schrieb:


> Scheint aber dann doch neue Kompletträder zu geben und nicht nur den Rahmen?!



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. aber abgesehen von der Namensänderung scheint sich da (leider) nicht viel zu ändern.
wirkt vermehrt so, als würde wie hier schon beschrieben Speci das AWOL nicht mehr groß weiterentwickeln und stattdessen auf die Seite stellen, um dem nächsten Rad Platz machen zu wollen.


----------



## pefro (6. August 2016)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Das Awol gibt es auch als Komplettrad weiter - nur nicht in Deutschland. Wenn du auf der Specialized-Homepage unten das Land änderst kannst du dir die Modellpalette weltweit anschauen. In den USA gibt es diese drei Modelle und das Rahmenset, bei uns nur das Rahmenset.
> 
> Der Vergleich der Dollar und Europreise ist leider auch bei einigen Modellen interesssant.
> 
> ...



Ja da hast Du recht. Da kann man dann nur raten, sich auch nach Alternativen umzusehen. Gibt ja mittlerweile mehr als genug aus der EU und auch aus Deutschland.


----------



## pefro (6. August 2016)

billbo_bikins schrieb:


> - großes No-Go ist natürlich die Riss-Kein Riss Thematik, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne entstand dies hier im Forum nur bei den Framekits oder ist das nur bei jenen aufgefallen, da hier mehrheitlich Framekits im Einsatz sind?



Die Riss Problematik ist bei allen Modellen - also Framekits & Kompletträder - mit den Swinger Dropouts aufgetreten.


----------



## billbo_bikins (7. August 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Die Riss Problematik ist bei allen Modellen - also Framekits & Kompletträder - mit den Swinger Dropouts aufgetreten.



entschuldige, genau daran dachte ich...ist bei meiner Antwort nur leider untergangen.

früher wurden die Swinger ja auch bei den Kompletträdern verbaut, aber 2016 (auf die wollte ich mich beziehen) hat Specialized meines Wissens ja dies geändert oder?


----------



## pefro (7. August 2016)

billbo_bikins schrieb:


> entschuldige, genau daran dachte ich...ist bei meiner Antwort nur leider untergangen.
> 
> früher wurden die Swinger ja auch bei den Kompletträdern verbaut, aber 2016 (auf die wollte ich mich beziehen) hat Specialized meines Wissens ja dies geändert oder?



Hmmm, ja, glaube so wars. Im Endeffekt läuft es auf Swinger = Risse raus. Egal ob Komplettrad oder Framekit


----------



## radnarr (7. August 2016)

Korrekt, die 2016er-Modelle haben/hatten keine Swinger Dropouts mehr.


----------



## JayTurner (8. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (8. August 2016)

Guten Abend!
Habts ihr Awolisten Lust mir nen LRS zusammen zustellen? Mit passender Gabel....
Must have:
Tubeless ready
Nabendynamo(mit Ladefunktion)
Steckerlos-Gabel
Stabilleichtbillig. ;-)
Welche Reifen fährt man eigentlich auf der Langstrecke, mit S0-S1-Anteil, aber 80%Radweg&Strasse. Bin mit den TriggerSport eigentlich sehr zufrieden, hab aber keine erFAHRung mit anderen Pneus....TriggerPro?Schwierigschwierig.

Feuer frei!
Ps:
Bilder


----------



## kommski (8. August 2016)

unfreiwilliger Tourabbruch


----------



## pefro (10. August 2016)

kommski schrieb:


> unfreiwilliger Tourabbruch



Warum?


----------



## c3pflo (11. August 2016)

Neuer Antrieb!
Vorne Sugino XD/Dolomiti in 46/28 mit Gebhardt Classic und T.A. Specialites Blättern, Shimano Ultegra 2-fach Umwerfer, der alte 3-fach 105 Umwefer kam nicht klar mit dem großen Sprung, der 2-fach jetzt wunderbar!
Hinten ein langes 9-fach XT Schaltwerk auf einer 10-fach 11-36 XT Kassette. STI's sind Ultegra 3-fach.

Das gibt jetzt wirklich genug Reserven für größere Lasten wie den Kinderanhänger, oder ultrasteile Rampen auf Schotter oder so. Im Alltag bin ich echt begeistert, das 46er Blatt passt für quasi alles, das 28er dient dann als reine Uphill-Reserve.


----------



## radnarr (11. August 2016)

Was wiegt die Dolomiti-Kurbelgarnitur in dieser Konfiguration?


----------



## c3pflo (11. August 2016)

Sorry ich hab leider nicht gewogen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (12. August 2016)

Hier nochmal am Stück. Arg viel ist nicht mehr Original, fürchte ich 

Antrieb und LRS sind neu. Wiegt so, ohne Schloss, aber mit Schutzblechen, Nabendynamo, The Plug und Pizzarack 14,5 kg. Die Lichtanlage fehlt noch, hab ich aber schon hier rumliegen.


----------



## pizpalue (12. August 2016)

Gefällt mir richtig gut. Farblich ist auch alles sehr stimmig. Top!

Ich würde das Pizzarack nur ohne das Dreieckblech an die Gabel schrauben. Das müsste mit der Bohrung am Rack passen, du brauchst wohl nur eine längere Schraube. Das sieht zum einen aufgeräumter im Bereich Gabel/Rack aus, aber auch die Neigung der Rackfläche kann waagerechter eingestellt werden. Mit dem Blech kippt das Rack leicht nach hinten ab.


----------



## c3pflo (12. August 2016)

Hey @pizpalue danke für den Hinweis, steht schon auf der Liste, ich habe nur noch keine passenden Schrauben da!


----------



## Dianmaan (12. August 2016)

@Flo1234 Sehr schönes Bike! Schreibst du evtl. nochmals was zu den restlichen technischen Daten? Bremse? Welche Reifen? Was hat sich bewährt? Würdest du wieder das Komplettbike kaufen oder eher selbst aufbauen, wenn du nun schon "fast alles" getauscht hast?
Danke und Gruß Dianmaan
PS: Da hier immer wieder nach Rahmengrößen gefragt wird... Welche Größe hast du gewählt und wie "lang" bist du?


----------



## c3pflo (12. August 2016)

Na klar gerne:
Ich habe damals das AWOL Deluxe gekauft, die günstigste Variante als Komplettrad. Die Entscheidung war absolut richtig, weil ich für den Preis nichts hätte selbst aufbauen können und das Rad so schon tadellos funktioniert hat. Aber: Heute würde ich einiges anders machen, deswegen auch die ganzen Umbauten.

Was würde ich heute kaufen?
Vermutlich ein Sequoia, oder ein Bombtrack. Aber eigentlich nur, weil das Neue/Unbekannte immer einen Reiz ausübt 
Spaß beiseite: Was mir immer noch fehlt, ist etwas Spritzigkeit. Deswegen reizt mich das Sequoia, auch wenn mir da das Pizza Rack schnell fehlen würde, zumindest im Alltag. Das AWOL würde ich aber trotzdem gerne behalten, weil es mit der großen Übersetung jetzt einfach für jeden Scheiss zu haben ist, egal, wie viel man mitschleppen muss. Ich nutze es im Alltag für einfach alles. Einkäufe drauf, Sporttasche drauf, Anhänger dran. Das wollte ich nicht mehr missen!

Rahmengröße ist L, ich bin 182 groß und meine Schrittlänge sind 84cm. Der Rahmen fühlt sich mal genau passend an, mal kommt er mir recht lange vor. Ich glaube aber, dass er im Grunde gut passt. Das AWOL ist halt eher ein langer Schlitten mit viel Laufruhe, siehe Kategorie "Wünsche" oben. Der Rahmen ist aber eher zu groß als zu klein.

Thema Schaltperformance:
Die Ultegra STIs funktionieren gut mit dem langen XT-Schaltwerk, aber 100% zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht, ehrlich gesagt. Es schaltet alle Gänge problemlos, mittlerweile auch quasi ohne spürbare Verzögerung, die Gangwechsel fühlen sich aber sehr hart/harsch an, nicht gerade samtig weich, wie ich es von der aktuellen 105 eines Freundes kenne. Besonders unter Last fühlt es sich manchmal sehr großschlächtig an. Das kann aber auch einfach am langen XT-Schaltwerk liegen, das bin ich nie mit den normalen MTB-Schalthebeln gefahren. Also Fazit: Bisher funktioniert es gut, aber nicht perfekt. Vielleicht gehe ich irgendwann in Zukunft doch wieder auf 11-32 hinten mit RR-Schaltwerk, aber erstmal lasse ich es so, wie es ist und betreibe fleißig Finetuning.

Aktueller Aufbau:
- LRS Custom, H+Son Archetype mit Shutter Precision PD-8 Nabdendynamo
- Soma Shikoro 42c
- Avid BB7 Road (die sind noch Original)
- Sugino XD 3-fach Kurbel als 2-fach Dolomiti-Aufbau von Radplan Delta in 46x28
- Ultegra 3/10-fach STIs
- Ultegra 2-fach Umwerfer
- XT 9-fach Schaltwerk
- XT 10-fach Kassette 11-36
- FSA Omega Compact Lenker
- Lichtanlage (noch nicht montiert) B+M Lumotec vorne und Supernova E3-Taillight
- The Plug III


----------



## exmessenger (12. August 2016)

Weil es gerade frisch geputzt ist ...
Auch nach über 4.000 km bike-to-work in HH immer noch hochzufrieden mit dem Gerät.


----------



## Rod (15. August 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> - Lichtanlage (noch nicht montiert) B+M Lumotec vorne und Supernova E3-Taillight



Dir ist bekannt, dass das Supernova-Taillight nur an einen Supernova-Scheinwerfer angeschlossen werden darf? Hier die Antwort von Supernova auf meine Anfrage (Sept. 2013, Rechtschreibfehler habe ich im Zitat mal korrigiert):

Bitte verwende für unserer Rücklichter immer den passenden Supernova Frontscheinwerfer (welcher ist egal), denn dieser versorgt das Rüli mit Gleichstrom. Wird dies mit Wechselstrom über einen längeren Zeitraum betrieben, geht das Rücklicht irreparabel defekt!​


----------



## pefro (15. August 2016)

Rod schrieb:


> Dir ist bekannt, dass das Supernova-Taillight nur an einen Supernova-Scheinwerfer angeschlossen werden darf? Hier die Antwort von Supernova auf meine Anfrage (Sept. 2013, Rechtschreibfehler habe ich im Zitat mal korrigiert):
> 
> Bitte verwende für unserer Rücklichter immer den passenden Supernova Frontscheinwerfer (welcher ist egal), denn dieser versorgt das Rüli mit Gleichstrom. Wird dies mit Wechselstrom über einen längeren Zeitraum betrieben, geht das Rücklicht irreparabel defekt!​



Der BUMM Scheinwerfer hat doch ebenfalls LEDs, der Strom sollte von der Scheinwerferelektronik also schon gleichgerichtet werden. Die Frage ist wohl eher, ob das Standlicht funktioniert, weil das Tail Light meines Wissens über keinen Kondensator verfügt.


----------



## blaubaer (15. August 2016)

Rod schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort von Supernova auf meine Anfrage (Sept. 2013, Rechtschreibfehler habe ich im Zitat mal korrigiert):
> 
> Bitte verwende für unserer Rücklichter immer den passenden Supernova Frontscheinwerfer (welcher ist egal), denn dieser versorgt das Rüli mit Gleichstrom. Wird dies mit Wechselstrom über einen längeren Zeitraum betrieben, geht das Rücklicht irreparabel defekt!​



dass ist ja sowas von Blödsinn !! ich bin an einem meiner Bikes auch eine FrontLampe von B&M und hinten eine Supernova gefahren, über Jahre ohne Probleme. einzig hatte ich kein Standlicht, da die B&M keinen Kondensator hatte.


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2016)

Sorry! Schon zu spät. blaubär hat's schon beantwortet

_


pefro schrieb:



			Die Frage ist wohl eher, ob das Standlicht funktioniert, weil das Tail Light meines Wissens über keinen Kondensator verfügt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Nein, tut es nicht. Ich habe die genannte Kombination im Einsatz. Das Rücklicht funktioniert an sich super, halt eben ohne Standlicht. Beim Supernova-Scheinwerfer wird der Strom für das Rücklicht nach dem Kondensator abgegriffen, beim B&M halt davor.

Übrigens B&M hat ähnlich kleine und hübsche Rücklichter im Angebot. Etwas günstiger und inkl. Standlicht._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (15. August 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> _Übrigens B&M hat ähnlich kleine und hübsche Rücklichter im Angebot. Etwas günstiger und inkl. Standlicht._



Hab ich am Stadtrad verbaut. Funktioniert wunderbar, problemlos und ist sehr hell. Empfehlenswert!


----------



## c3pflo (16. August 2016)

Ok danke euch für die Erfahrungen! Habe die Lichtanlage schon zuhause und beim freundlichen Fahrradhändler gekauft, der Gute ist sehr kompetent und ich glaube nicht, dass er mir ein Setup verkaufen würde, das sich untereinander auffrisst. Standlicht wäre natürlich schon, aber ist jetzt nicht so tragisch! Vielleicht gibt's irgendwann noch das schicke Supernova Vorderlicht, aber erstmal ist das Budget ausgeschöpft


----------



## pefro (17. August 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht gibt's irgendwann noch das schicke Supernova Vorderlicht, aber erstmal ist das Budget ausgeschöpft



Das kannst Du Dir sparen. Ich hab mich da auch erst von der Optik verführen lassen, meine Supernova dann aber schnell wieder verkauft und gegen eine Bumm Lumotec IQ2 Luxos getauscht. Sobald ich bei der Supernova ein bisschen langsamer gefahren bin, wurde das Licht schwächer, bzw. hat zu flackern angefangen. Das hat mir, neben dem schmalen Lichtkegel den sie produziert, nicht gefallen.

Die Bumm hat ein besseres, breiteres Leuchtbild, Standlicht v+h, USB Anschluss, Rücklichtkontrolle, Fernbedienung, Tag & Nachtmodus, Lichthupe  und vor allem: dank Pufferakku ausreichend Licht, wenns auch mal langsamer voran geht. Trotzdem ist sie günstiger. Super Lampe


----------



## hellmono (17. August 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> Das kannst Du Dir sparen. Ich hab mich da auch erst von der Optik verführen lassen, meine Supernova dann aber schnell wieder verkauft und gegen eine Bumm Lumotec IQ2 Luxos getauscht. Sobald ich bei der Supernova ein bisschen langsamer gefahren bin, wurde das Licht schwächer, bzw. hat zu flackern angefangen. Das hat mir, neben dem schmalen Lichtkegel den sie produziert, nicht gefallen.
> 
> Die Bumm hat ein besseres, breiteres Leuchtbild, Standlicht v+h, USB Anschluss, Rücklichtkontrolle, Fernbedienung, Tag & Nachtmodus, Lichthupe  und vor allem: dank Pufferakku ausreichend Licht, wenns auch mal langsamer voran geht. Trotzdem ist sie günstiger. Super Lampe



Das mit dem langsamen Fahren kann ich nicht bestätigen (ich fahre einfach immer sauschnell ). Aber bei dem Lichtkegel hast du Recht. Ich bleibe dennoch bei der Supernova, einfach aus Faulheit und weil sie gut aussieht.

Was ich sehr hilfreich fand/finde: http://www.baslerbikes.de/index.php/baslerbikes-2-Scheinwerfervergleich-2013-november.html


----------



## harald_legner (17. August 2016)

Ich fahre auch einen Supernova-Scheinwerfer spazieren. Es ist sicherlich kein schlechter Scheinwerfer, aber ein Edelux 2 wäre mir sicherlich lieber. Noch lieber ein Luxos U in hübsch. ;-) 
Weil der Supernova aber aufwändig durch den Lowrider verkabelt ist, bleibt er dran ...


----------



## pefro (17. August 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Das mit dem langsamen Fahren kann ich nicht bestätigen (ich fahre einfach immer sauschnell ).



Muss dazu sagen, dass ich von Supernova die Triple hatte. Evtl. liegt es daran. Wüsste jetzt aber auch nicht, wo die Supernova bei längeren Anstiegen etwas puffern könnte, außer im Kondensator. Einen Akku wie die Luxos hat die Supernova ja nicht.


----------



## Dianmaan (17. August 2016)

@pefro Diese Frage ist jetzt "leicht off topic":
Klappt es ein Smartphone (iPhone) an der IQ2 Luxus U zu laden? Dann wäre meine Navigation komplett...
Ich lese da in den verschiedenen Foren SEHR unterschiedliche Berichte und Erfahrungen...
Danke für die Auskunft sagt Dianmaan


----------



## ew742 (17. August 2016)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @pefro Diese Frage ist jetzt "leicht off topic":
> Klappt es ein Smartphone (iPhone) an der IQ2 Luxus U zu laden? Dann wäre meine Navigation komplett...
> Ich lese da in den verschiedenen Foren SEHR unterschiedliche Berichte und Erfahrungen...
> Danke für die Auskunft sagt Dianmaan



Ja, allerdings entweder Laden oder Licht. Beides gleichzeitig schafft die Lampe (und viele andere Lösungen auf dem Markt) nicht. Habe den Luxos U an zwei Rädern im Einsatz, auch mit STRAVA im Hintergrund kommt Saft ins iPhone. Am AWOL geht das mit dem ungepufferten Lader deutlich schlechter, der Geschwindigkeitsbereich von 0-15 km/h ist da kontraproduktiv. Die Ladespitzen in dem Bereich sorgen immer für "Laden" vs. "Nichtladen" und dem dazugehörigen Display an/aus. Das fängt der Luxos über den Puffer sehr gut ab. Allerdings ist die Lampe sehr klobig und bringt viele Kabel mit sich. 

Gruß
EW742


----------



## pefro (18. August 2016)

@Dianmaan

Ich kann mich da @ew742 anschließen. Wenn ich einen Tag unterwegs bin, ohne Beleuchtung, komme ich mit aufgeladenem Telefon wieder nach Hause. Nachts, wenn die Lampe an ist, geht der verfügbare Strom dann logischerweise für die Lampe drauf. Ich fahre am AWOL mit einem Shutter Precision PD8 und Samsung Galaxy S6 Active. Wie es beim iphone ist, weiss ich nicht.

Ich weiss nicht, wie das bei anderen Lösungen ist. Ich wollte mir erst den Forenlader besorgen, der sicher - was die Ladelektronik angeht  - noch besser ist. Aber das ist dann ja doch alles recht kompliziert. Keine Ahnung, ob solche Lösungen dann Licht & Laden gleichzeitig können (Geschwindikeit?) oder ob da nicht eher der begrenzte Saft aus dem Nabendynamo der Flaschenhals ist?

Ich hab mich damit ehrlich gesagt seit dem Kauf der Luxos nicht mehr beschäftigt, weil ich mit der Lösung absolut zufrieden bin. Theoretisch könnte ich damit endlos durch fahren. Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die Handy & GPS & Kameraakku laden wollen oder noch andere Ansprüche haben.

Die aktuell erhältliche Lampe ist auch eine überarbeitete Version. Evtl. beziehen sich die negativen Erfahrungen ja auf die erste Version?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (18. August 2016)

Kein Luxos, sondern "The Plug" von Supernova, dafür mit iPhone: Ist komplett vergleichbar. Mit eingeschaltetem Licht wird nicht/kaum geladen. Ohne Licht reicht das locker aus. Auch mit dem PD8 Nady. Habe auf Tour damit immer tagsüber Garmin und Handy geladen, klappt wunderbar.


----------



## Dianmaan (18. August 2016)

@ew742; @pefro, @hellmono 
Danke für eure Beiträge. Das hilft mir weiter...
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## damianfromhell (18. August 2016)

Morgen hau ich mal nen Bild rein von nem Kundenrad. Haben ja mehrere schwarze wie auch 2017er Rahmen auf Lager


----------



## JayTurner (19. August 2016)

@damianfromhell 
Welche Größen haben die Comps?


----------



## damianfromhell (19. August 2016)

Kompletträder oder framesets? Bin erst um 10 im laden den kann ich was zu sagen. Sowas aber bitte via pn. Wollte hier keine Werbung machen


----------



## damianfromhell (19. August 2016)

JayTurner schrieb:


> @damianfromhell
> Welche Größen haben die Comps?


Über tapa bekomme ich keine nachichten geschrieben iwie. Sind 2 schwarze ein braunes L frame. 
Kompletträder S/M/L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (19. August 2016)

So mal auf die schnelle ist aber noch nicht endgültig. Kunde muss nun wissen wie hoch oder tief die Front und den kürzen wa die Züge noch
Für ein Stadtrad ganz okay


----------



## TinoKlaus (19. August 2016)

Der Frontgepäckträger ist aber schon grausig montiert!?


----------



## damianfromhell (19. August 2016)

Jo hab ich auch gesagt


----------



## hellmono (20. August 2016)

Kann man den am AWOL nicht waagerecht montieren?

Meins hat jetzt ein Körbchen, als Brötchentaxi.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. August 2016)

Mit bisschen Adapter geht der auch waagerecht. Der Kunde wollte es aber so


----------



## pefro (20. August 2016)

Irgendwie auch schwach von Tubus. Anstelle von ner Leiste mit zwei Löchern könnten die da auch mal ne längere mit fünf Löchern ranschweißen. Von wegen, durchdachte Produkte und so... Dafür das sie das Doppelte von allen anderen verlangen, finde ich die Leistung mittlerweile ohnehin eher durchwachsen. Habe mich damals schon über meinen Logo evo geärgert und mich gefragt, wofür ich da jetzt soviel Kohle rausgehauen habe...


----------



## TinoKlaus (21. August 2016)

Ja, den Sinn der Evo-Modelle habe ich auch nicht verstanden. Füßchenverlängerung geht nicht mehr und alle Schrauben haben mit den Köpfen auch nicht richtig in das "3D"-Dinges gepasst. Ich glaube das waren sogar die mitgelieferten Schrauben.


----------



## checkb (22. August 2016)

Danke für die vielen Postings hier, hat mir meine Entscheidung für ein Awol sehr viel leichter gemacht. 

Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich das Pizza Rack herbekomme? Die aktuelle Lieferzeit liegt bei dem Händler wo ich das Awol geholt habe bei Ende Oktober. 

Gruss Ingo ( checkb )


----------



## Dianmaan (22. August 2016)

@checkb Bezüglich Pizza Rack würde ich die Augen bei Ebay oder Kleinanzeigen - Portlalen offen halten.
Manche finden es "doof" und wollen ihres vom Komplettbike los werden.

Schönes Bild vom Awol auf dem manches unklar bzw. "im wörtlichen Snne im Schatten" bleibt.
Ich meine einen Salsa Woodchipper (?), Curana- Bleche (?) und Kettenschaltung zu erkennen...
Schreib doch bitte ein paar mehr Daten zu deinem Awol!
Umbau eines Komplettbikes oder kompletter Aufbau deinerseits?
Was war dir wichtig, was kannst du empfehlen, was bewährt sich nicht?
Wie mache sich die Curanas?
Danke vorab!
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## Billsn (23. August 2016)

wir sind hier ja zwar im awol Faden, nachdem ich aber das Wochenende am Specializedstand vorbeigekommen bin, habe ich direkt mal noch ein Bild gemacht...hat mich so bepackt doch ziemlich angelacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (23. August 2016)

Am Wochenende gab`s ne kleine Premiere. Mein Awol kann auch Triathlon.


----------



## JayTurner (23. August 2016)

@Dianmaan auf dem Foto von @checkb ist ein Awol Comp mit angebauten Schutzblechen.


----------



## checkb (24. August 2016)

JayTurner schrieb:


> @Dianmaan auf dem Foto von @checkb ist ein Awol Comp mit angebauten Schutzblechen.



Ja ist richtig. 

Ich habe ein AWOL Comp wo zusätzlich Schutzbleche und ein Tubus Träger mit Ortlieb Taschen montiert sind. Reifen habe ich gewechselt von Original auf Schwalbe Smart Sam in 28 x 1,65 sonst hätten die Schutzbleche nicht gepasst. Ich werde das Awol hauptsächlich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ( Hin und Zurück= 50 km ) nutzen und für kleinere Abenteuer im Brandenburger Flachland. ( Anteil Asphalt 60% und 40% Waldboden )

Nach den ersten 100 Kilometern kann ich sagen, schönes perfekt passendes Rad bei 1,76m Körpergrösse. Mit 10 Kilo Gewicht in den Packtachen läuft das Awol traumhaft ruhig so wie ich es erwartet und erhofft habe.

Aktuell überlege ich aber schon auf ein grösseres Kettenblatt zu wechseln, Aktuell 38 T -> Überlegung 42 T bzw. mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Gruss Ingo ( checkb )


----------



## Dianmaan (24. August 2016)

@checkb Danke für die Info! Ob die (Curana?) Schutzbleche funktionieren frage ich dich also nach dem ersten Regen wieder ;-)
Ist das Rad ein "M" bei 176cm?
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## checkb (25. August 2016)

@Dianmaan 

Yup ist ein M. 

Die Erfahrung mit den Schutzblechen muss bzw. will ich garnicht machen, wird sich aber nicht vermeiden lassen. 

Gruss Ingo ( checkb )


----------



## madone (28. August 2016)

Hi Jungs ... will meine Stahlgabel gegen eine Carbongabel tauschen. Hat das schonmal einer gemacht? Hat jemand einen Link zu einer passenden Gabel?


----------



## c3pflo (28. August 2016)

@madone selfmade-sequoia? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madone (28. August 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> @madone selfmade-sequoia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schloerfi (28. August 2016)

madone schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ... will meine Stahlgabel gegen eine Carbongabel tauschen. Hat das schonmal einer gemacht? Hat jemand einen Link zu einer passenden Gabel?


Genau das plane ich gerade bei meinem Jamis Aurora. Habe meine hier bestellt:
www.c14-shop.de
War die Einzige mit Disc-Aufnahme und Lowrider-Ösen, die ich gefunden habe...sollte morgen ankommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (28. August 2016)

madone schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ... will meine Stahlgabel gegen eine Carbongabel tauschen. Hat das schonmal einer gemacht? Hat jemand einen Link zu einer passenden Gabel?



Mit Schutzblech- und Lowrider Ösen?

@schloerfi  Welche Einbauhöhe hat die denn? Und bis wieviel kg sind die Ösen belastbar?


----------



## Rommos (28. August 2016)

madone schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ... will meine Stahlgabel gegen eine Carbongabel tauschen. Hat das schonmal einer gemacht? Hat jemand einen Link zu einer passenden Gabel?


Wie wäre die hier

http://www.crossladen.de/Teile/Gabeln/Cyclocross/Crossladen-Gabel-Alu-Carbon-Disc/


----------



## madone (28. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wie wäre die hier
> 
> http://www.crossladen.de/Teile/Gabeln/Cyclocross/Crossladen-Gabel-Alu-Carbon-Disc/



Ja die ginge .... Pm wäre noch prima. Ösen brauche ich nicht...


----------



## Rommos (28. August 2016)

madone schrieb:


> Ja die ginge .... Pm wäre noch prima. Ösen brauche ich nicht...


...dann nimm doch die hier

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOPXLORO/planet-x-london-road-fork

müsstest du halt entlacken, schwarz ist grad aus. Aber ansonsten....
Brauchst du gar keine Ösen?


----------



## BigJohn (28. August 2016)

Tapered geht im awol nicht, oder?
Welche EBH hat die awol Gabel?


----------



## madone (29. August 2016)

Ja die onone ist leider taperd... EBH ist 410mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (29. August 2016)

madone schrieb:


> Ja die onone ist leider taperd... EBH ist 410mm


ok, hab ich übersehen, sorry. Also du braust nur eine Gabel mit PM, keinerlei Ösen dran - richtig?


----------



## madone (29. August 2016)

Mit der neuen Gabel soll es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau werden. In dem Fall dann der Renner weil ich auf dem AWOL sehr gut sitze. Gewicht ist mir mittlerweile fast egal. Wie sich die Zeiten ändern


----------



## madone (29. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ok, hab ich übersehen, sorry. Also du braust nur eine Gabel mit PM, keinerlei Ösen dran - richtig?


Ja genau...


----------



## derbert (29. August 2016)

madone schrieb:


> Ja genau...



Whisky hat sowas wohl im Angebot:
http://whiskyparts.co/catalog/forks
(vierte Gabel von oben)

Niner muss sowas zumindest auch mal angeboten haben:
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2005515/


die hier ist auch straight, ned so schön, IS Bremsaufnahme, aber viel günstiger:
https://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/Nox-Team-Cross-Fork-Carbon-Disc-only
http://www.crossladen.de/Teile/Gabeln/Cyclocross/Crossladen-Gabel-Alu-Carbon-Disc/


----------



## schloerfi (29. August 2016)

pefro schrieb:


> @schloerfi Welche Einbauhöhe hat die denn? Und bis wieviel kg sind die Ösen belastbar?



Einbauhöhe müsste ich erst messen, stimmt aber so ziemlich genau mit der Stahlgabel meines Jamis überein. Belastbar mit 15kg!

Ist die gleiche, welche hier vom crossladen inseriert ist, nur mit Klarlack glänzend, statt matt. Leider taugt sie mir optisch doch nicht wie gewünscht, somit würde ich sie evtl abgeben. Der Schaft ist auf 25,5cm gekürzt, Ahead-Kralle ist eingeschlagen. Preis verhandelbar...bei Interesse, PN!


----------



## Maxxx24 (30. August 2016)

Guten Tag werte Freunde der gepflegten Kommunikation, nach langem Mitlesen und dann hektischem Zuschlagen, möchte ich meinen ersten Beitrag leisten und mein Bike nach den ersten 50 km vorstellen. AWOL Comp L, mit Schwalbe Marathon, Blackburn Frontgepäckträger und Ortlieb Lenkertasche. Für Touren werde ich vorne die Ortlieb Backroller verwenden. Für mehr Gepäck steht aus der Ortlieb Backpacking Kollektion noch die Satteltasche und die Lenkerrolle zur Verfügung. Andere leichte Laufräder mit Nabendynamo kommen noch, diese werden schlauchlos gefahren werden. Thats it für den Moment. Beste Grüße Maxxx


----------



## Dianmaan (30. August 2016)

@Maxxx24 Endlich wieder Bilder...
Schönes Projekt! Bin gespannt was du zukünftig zu "schlauchlos" berichtest...
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## Maxxx24 (30. August 2016)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @Maxxx24 Endlich wieder Bilder...
> Schönes Projekt! Bin gespannt was du zukünftig zu "schlauchlos" berichtest...
> Gruß Dianmaan


Besten Dank Dianmaan. Fahre Schlauchlos auf anderen Bikes und finde es einfach erstaunlich viel angenehmer und besser. Nun mein erstes Tourenrad. Es bleibt spannend. LG Maxxx


----------



## Mr. Hide (1. September 2016)

Erste längere AWOL-Tour erfolgreich beendet. 5 Tage an Main und Tauber, das Rad hat einfach funktioniert 
Aus Komfortgründen habe ich die Canecreek Thudbuster vom Trekkingrad montiert, war kein Fehler. Und die 11 Gänge haben auch im hügeligen Taubertal ausgereicht.


----------



## mfux (5. September 2016)

Guten Morgen!
Hatte am Samstag nen Platten. Scheinbar sind die orginalen Trigger-Reifen schon durch...

Bin auf der Suche nach neuen Reifen auf die Specialized Sawtooth gestossen. Gibts die irgendwo zu kaufen? Schon wer ERfahrungen gemacht damit? 
Ich befürchte, den nirgends aufzutreiben... Hat jemand eine Alternative parat? War mit den orginalen Trigger Sport eigentlich ganz zufrieden... Hab aber auch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten gehabt bisher.
Den Trigger würds auch noch in ner teureren Variante;Pro) geben.
Skinwalls wären toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (5. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nochmal die "Einladung" zum AWOL-Unmeeting im Harz am kommenden Wochenende, alle Details unter: https://awolunmeeting.wordpress.com
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie viele da tatsächlich auftauchen werden, freue mich aber über jeden einzelnen

Gruß
EW742


----------



## mfux (5. September 2016)

Leiderleider klappt dasbei mir nicht. 
Viel Spass euch!


----------



## harald_legner (5. September 2016)

Beste Wetteraussichten, das AWOL-Unmeeting wird sicherlich ein großer Spaß. Ich freue mich wie Bolle drauf!  Ich werde am Samstag früh mit dem Zug nach Uelzen fahren und dort um 7 in Richtung Harz starten. Diese Route nehme ich, zudem bin ich per Tracker verfolgbar:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/10467478
http://bit.ly/spotharald


----------



## Poddar (7. September 2016)

Hallo
Ich starte in Torfhaus. Mach ne Schleife über Schierke ins Eckerloch und dann weiter. Das alles wenn ich bis dato wieder fit bin. Wie viele werden wir wohl sein?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## harald_legner (7. September 2016)

Poddar schrieb:


> Das alles wenn ich bis dato wieder fit bin. Wie viele werden wir wohl sein?


Dann wünsche ich mal Gute Besserung, auf dass das so klappt! Nach meiner Zählung bist du der Dritte, der sein Kommen ankündigt. Also überschaubar, das Ganze. ;-)


----------



## GBRS (7. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun weite Teile dieses Freds durchgeforstet habe, denke ich, ich habe alles richtig gemacht!
Denn angefangen zu lesen, habe ich eigentlich erst nach der Bestellung meines AWOLs - wohl um die schreckliche Wartezeit zu überbrücken.

Das Rad soll mir als daily ride dienen (~20km/d) und auch die ein oder andere Reise mitnehmen. Deshalb habe ich mich für ein Elite entschieden, da bereits mit allem nötigen ausgestattet. Für alles weitere (was nicht gleich unnötig sein muss) habe ich hier schon reichlich Inspiration gesammelt ;-)
Nur eins habe ich nicht gefunden: *Aero- bzw. Tri-Bar
*
Hat jemand sowas verbaut? Gibt es da Erfahrungen? 
Bedingt durch das lange Steuer-/Oberrohr und die geringe Überhöhung dürften die Triathlon-Teile ja vermutlich nicht besonders gut passen...?


----------



## Poddar (7. September 2016)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich mal Gute Besserung, auf dass das so klappt! Nach meiner Zählung bist du der Dritte, der sein Kommen ankündigt. Also überschaubar, das Ganze. ;-)


Hey
Danke, Dir ne gute Fahrt. Hast ja ordentlich was vor dir. Und dann willst du noch auf oder sogar über den Brocken? Na das wird ne geile Nummer. @ EW742 . Wo startest du denn?


----------



## ew742 (7. September 2016)

Poddar schrieb:


> Hey
> Danke, Dir ne gute Fahrt. Hast ja ordentlich was vor dir. Und dann willst du noch auf oder sogar über den Brocken? Na das wird ne geile Nummer. @ EW742 . Wo startest du denn?



Hi Poddar,

ich starte am Freitag gegen 17:00 Uhr in Magdeburg. Bin da ohnehin dienstlich, mal sehen, ob ich bis Schierke durchradele oder anderswo übernachte. Zu den Teilnehmerzahlen bin ich genauso neugierig, wie einige andere hier... aber es ist eine Veranstaltung ohne Meldepflicht, Überraschungen also immer möglich. Über soziale Medien gibt es noch zwei weitere Kandidaten außer denen, die Harald im Hinterkopf hat. Aber: wir werden sehen. Und selbst wenn ich mit Harald da alleine sitze, den Brocken hochfahre und wir anschließend dummes Zeug reden: auch schön!

Gruß
Christoph/EW742


----------



## ew742 (7. September 2016)

GBRS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich nun weite Teile dieses Freds durchgeforstet habe, denke ich, ich habe alles richtig gemacht!
> Denn angefangen zu lesen, habe ich eigentlich erst nach der Bestellung meines AWOLs - wohl um die schreckliche Wartezeit zu überbrücken.
> ...


Hi GBRS,

der Entwickler des AWOL ist mit nem Aufsatz durch Europa gefahren, auf dem AWOL, eine filmische Dokumentation beginnt hier: MELONS, TRUCKS & ANGRY DOGS: GOING AWOL ON THE TRANSCONTINENTAL RACE

Gruß
Christoph/EW742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (7. September 2016)

Poddar schrieb:


> Hey
> Danke, Dir ne gute Fahrt. Hast ja ordentlich was vor dir. Und dann willst du noch auf oder sogar über den Brocken? Na das wird ne geile Nummer. @ EW742 . Wo startest du denn?


Ich will am Samstag auf jeden Fall noch auf den Brocken hoch, klar!  Mit etwas Glück will ich sowas sehen: https://twitter.com/wasser_frau/status/773586319511519233 

Leider hat die Vorhersage für die Nacht auf Sonntag aktuell etwas Regen im Gepäck. Ich bin noch unsicher, wie ich dann übernachten will. Wobei die Schutzhütte am Eckerloch ja vernünftig aussieht. 
http://www.yr.no/sted/Tyskland/Sachsen-Anhalt/Brockenhaus/langtidsvarsel.html


----------



## GBRS (8. September 2016)

ew742 schrieb:


> der Entwickler des AWOL ist mit nem Aufsatz durch Europa gefahren,



Danke, die Melonen-Doku habe ich natürlich schon komplett verschlungen.

Und inzwischen habe ich auch im Blog was gefunden: http://wearegoingawol.tumblr.com/post/50991645738/better-step-up-the-game-now-the-transcontinental


----------



## jmr-biking (8. September 2016)

Eine kleine Grenztour mit dem Awol. Die ganze Geschichte gibt`s wie immer in meinem Tagebuch: Klick










Am Montag war ich auf der permanenten CX-Strecke in Cochem unterwegs.





Als kleines Mitbringsel u.a. bei Kaffee und Kuchen mit Elmar Schrauth gab es dann noch die hier:



Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, sie einzubauen. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## harald_legner (12. September 2016)

Nur mal auf die Schnelle ein paar Bilder vom AWOL-Unmeeting. Es war mir eine große Freude, ein wunderbares Wochenende!


----------



## ew742 (12. September 2016)

Moin,

bin noch nicht so schnell wie Harald, muss die Eindrücke verdauen und fehlenden Schlaf nachholen. Werde morgen oder übermorgen die Eindrücke/Fotos zusammenfassen.

Gruß
Christoph/EW742


----------



## ew742 (13. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe meinen Bericht geschrieben: https://awolunmeeting.wordpress.com/2016/09/13/so-war-das-awolunmeeting-2016/ und inklusive Fotos veröffentlicht. 
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Spaß und die spezielle Situation auf dem Brocken dabei überhaupt zu transportieren sind... Liegt sicherlich auch an der persönlichen Brockenfaszination. Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 2017 wieder? Ich denke schon, wer andere Orte als Angebot hat...oder wieder im Harz?

Gruß
Christoph/EW742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (13. September 2016)

Schön gemacht, @ew742, danke!  
2017 wäre ich gerne wieder dabei. Harz wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Aber vielleicht auch irgendwo an einem See? Mir schwebt da vor, dass man da dann vielleicht eine gemeinsame Runde fahren könnte, bei der nicht schnaufende Walrösser rumfahren ...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2016)

Hab leider noch keine Zeit zum Einbau der Gabel gehabt, weil ich 2 Tage mit dem Awol auf der Eifel-Höhen-Route unterwegs war. 
Hier mein Bericht dazu: Tag 1 und Tag 2


----------



## hellmono (15. September 2016)

Das liest sich super. Ich denke, diese Tour muss auch auf meine To-Do Liste.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2016)

@hellmono : Mach das mal. Ich hab bei weitem nicht alles beschrieben. Wenn man die 230 km in 3 Etappen aufteilt, dann hat man als ortsfremder auch mehr Zeit um sich Landschaft und Orte genauer anzusehen. Da es quasi meine Heimat ist und ich schon mehrmals da oben unterwegs war, bin ich an vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten einfach vorbei gerauscht.
Ein Navi oder wenigstens eine Karte wären sinnvoll, da die Beschilderung oft ungenau ist.


----------



## GBRS (15. September 2016)

Klasse Tour, würde ich gerne mal mit dem neuen AWOL fahren. Bislang bin ich mit dem Renner nur Teile des Eifel-Ardennen-Radwegs und umzu gefahren.

Leider kommt das Ding nicht an. GLS hat die Sendung wohl gestoppt; der Versender sagt, es könne am riesigen Karton des AWOL (Elite) liegen. Nicht schön.

Hatte schon mal jemand Probleme mit dem Versand?


----------



## hellmono (15. September 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @hellmono : Mach das mal. Ich hab bei weitem nicht alles beschrieben. Wenn man die 230 km in 3 Etappen aufteilt, dann hat man als ortsfremder auch mehr Zeit um sich Landschaft und Orte genauer anzusehen. Da es quasi meine Heimat ist und ich schon mehrmals da oben unterwegs war, bin ich an vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten einfach vorbei gerauscht.
> Ein Navi oder wenigstens eine Karte wären sinnvoll, da die Beschilderung oft ungenau ist.



Danke für den Tipp. 
Navi habe ich glücklicherweise.
Das mit dem "Zeit nehmen" habe ich letztes Jahr auf meiner Tour Essen/Ratingen an den Gardasee auch gelernt. Auch wenn ich die Tour bestimmt in 2 Tagen fahren könnte, macht das Gebolze am Ende doch wenig Spaß, wenn man sich auch mal links und rechts was ansehen möchte. Ballern kann ich ja auch auf meinen gewohnten Touren zu Hause.
Die Eifel reizt mich ohnehin sehr. Obwohl ich nebenan im Rheinland aufgewachsen bin, und sogar in Mayen beim Bund war, habe ich das Revier bis dato kaum kennengelernt.


----------



## kommski (16. September 2016)

Moin, 

wie vor einiger Zeit berichtet hatte sich mein kleines Kettenblatt vom AWOL bei einem Schaltvorgang verbogen. Specialized hat nicht nur das Kettenblatt sondern direkt die kpl. Kurbel getauscht weil die Beschaffung des kleinen Kettenblatts sich als schwierig erwies. Jetzt ist eine Tiagra verbaut. 

Alle Gänge konnten auf der Tour Touren: Fotos, Berichte ausgiebig getestet werden .


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2016)

@hellmono : Ich hab den original GPS-Track mal an meinen Bericht angehangen. Oder in meiner Signatur einfach auf den GPSies-Link klicken. Da findest du ziemlich viele Touren (MTB,Straße, Radweg) rund um die Eifel. Ich fahre jetzt seit über 10 Jahren durch die Eifel und hab bei weitem noch nicht alles gesehen. Entdecke immer wieder neue schöne Orte und Plätze...


----------



## pefro (16. September 2016)

GBRS schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal jemand Probleme mit dem Versand?



Mehr als einmal. Ruf einfach direkt bei GLS an (am besten in der jeweiligen Niederlassung) und frage was da los ist. Oft sind es Banalitäten, die schnell geklärt werden könnnen!



hellmono schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Tour bestimmt in 2 Tagen fahren könnte, macht das Gebolze am Ende doch wenig Spaß, wenn man sich auch mal links und rechts was ansehen möchte. Ballern kann ich ja auch auf meinen gewohnten Touren zu Hause.



Gesunde Einstellung! Mache ich auf meinen Touren auch immer so. Ist ja URLAUB!


----------



## outdoortrotter (18. September 2016)

Moin Moin zusammen,

nachdem ich bei meinem Händler ein Awol Evo gesehen und dieses Forum gefunden habe, musste ich einfach ein Awol haben. Gekauft habe ich mir ein Elite in England, da mein Händler es leider nicht mehr bekommen hat. Jetzt freue ich mich schon riesig auf das Rad/ die Touren damit und danke Euch für die recht leichte Überzeugungsarbeit! 

Sportliche Grüße
Hendrik



GBRS schrieb:


> Leider kommt das Ding nicht an. GLS hat die Sendung wohl gestoppt; der Versender sagt, es könne am riesigen Karton des AWOL (Elite) liegen. Nicht schön.
> 
> Hatte schon mal jemand Probleme mit dem Versand?



@GBRS 
Mein Awol Elite aus GB hing auch vier Tage bei GLS. Der Versender musste wegen der Größe nachzahlen, was auch klappte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himst (19. September 2016)

Hallo an alle!

Nachdem ich inzwischen 1000+ km und 10000+ hm mit meinem AWOL zurückgelegt habe, möchte ich hier (auch mit meinen Fotos) meine Begeisterung für das Rad kundtun. Egal ob auf der Straße oder auf (zT auch grobem) Schotter, im Berg- oder Flachland - das AWOL fährt sich spitze. Angeschafft wurde das Rad primär als Reiserad für eine Radtour durch Norwegen. Während der kalten (und nassen) Jahreszeit wird das Rad dann auch als Transport- und Trainingsgerät eingesetzt. Einziges kleines Manko ist das doch recht hohe Gewicht, insb bei voller Beladung. Aber auch daran gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit.

Ich freue mich stets, tolle Aufbauten und
Motive hier im Forum zu sehen!

Beste Grüße!





Numedal




Numedal




Das Rad zieht die Blicke auf sich... hier in Stavanger ;-)




Trollstigen




Auch im Gelände fühlt sich das AWOL wohl...


----------



## hellmono (19. September 2016)

Das Zelt schnallst du einfach auf die beiden hinteren Packtaschen, richtig?
Ich suche noch eine gute Transportmöglichkeit ohne hintere Taschen oder Rack. Ggf. schnalle ich es einfach auf das Pizza Rack...

Thema Gewicht: Hat jemand das Gewicht von Rahmen + Gabel (möglichst in L)?
Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich gestern aus Jux mal Rad + "Zubehör" gewogen habe:
AWOL (inkl. Schutzbleche, Pizza Rack, Körbchen): 16,7kg 
Taschen inkl. leichter Befüllung (Jacken, Wickelzeug, Sandspielzeug): 4,4kg
Kindersitz: 4,7kg
Tochter: ca. 16kg

Und ich wunderte mich vorher, dass ich die paar Rampen so schwer hochkam.


----------



## himst (19. September 2016)

Ja, das Zelt und die Matte werden auf die Packtaschen gespannt (wenn innen kein Platz bleibt). Mein AWOL XL wiegt inkl Schutzblechen, Beleuchtung, Racks, Pumpe auch ca 16 kg. Voll beladen kamen dann noch ca 23 kg Gepäck (inkl Taschen, Wasser, Essen, Kochutensilien, Reparaturkit etc) hinzu. Bei warmen Temperaturen und stabilem Wetter könnte man aber noch einiges einsparen ;-).


----------



## Dianmaan (19. September 2016)

@hellmono: blaubär hat sein Awol Rahmenset 2014 gewogen: siehe Seite 3:
Zitat von blaubaer: ↑
es geht los, es geht los...   

Gewicht ; Rahmen mit Gabel & Steuersatz, Sattelstützklemme : 3720g

Ich vermute es hat sich seit damals gewichtsmässig nicht soo viel getan.

Für ein "Reiserad" (in welcher Form auch immer) finde ich das Gewicht erträglich.
Sicherlich kann man hier und da noch sparen, ich hätte dann aber Bedenken ob der Haltbarkeit auf Tour.
Zum Vergleich: Das "echte" Reiserad meiner Frau (Koga Miyata World Traveller) wiegt in S (ohne Nady und Lichtanlage) um die 18kg.
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## hellmono (20. September 2016)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @hellmono: blaubär hat sein Awol Rahmenset 2014 gewogen: siehe Seite 3:
> Zitat von blaubaer: ↑
> es geht los, es geht los...
> 
> ...



Dank dir, den Beitrag hatte ich nicht mehr im Hinterkopf.

Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich das Gewicht jetzt wahnsinnig hoch finde. Etwas überrascht war ich zwar, aber seit dem letzten Wiegen sind auch die Schutzbleche und das Pizza Rack statt Lowrider dazu gekommen. Also von daher durchaus okay, und für schnelle (und kürzere) Touren habe ich jetzt ja noch das Swiss Cross.


----------



## HorseT (21. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Wochenlang verfolge ich nun schon diesen Thread und eins ist klar. Ich will ein AWOL. Der Rahmen wird bald bestellt und dann steht dem Aufbau über die Wintermonate nichts mehr im Wege. Ziemlich angetan bin ich von dem Switch, welcher am 2016er Evo verbaut ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hat das jemand zufällig in der Hand gehabt und kann etwas über die Verkabelung sagen? Da wird ja sicherlich kein Loch im Lenker gebohrt worden sein. Ich vermute das am Ende eine Kerbe gefräst wurde, sodass die "Technik" im Lenker sitzt, die Kabelführung jedoch außen, unter dem Lenkerband richtung Vorbau geführt wird. Für Ideen und Anregungen wäre ich dankbar.

Beste Grüße


----------



## ONE78 (21. September 2016)

gibts den switch inzwischen zum nachkaufen?


----------



## HorseT (21. September 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es das nicht im After Market. Jedoch kann man sich das auch selber bauen - so jedenfalls mein Plan.


----------



## blaubaer (22. September 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> AWOL  Pizza Rack, Körbchen



Was hast du da für ein Körbchen ? Hersteller ??
gefunden, verbaut ? angeschraubt ??

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (22. September 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Was hast du da für ein Körbchen ? Hersteller ??
> gefunden, verbaut ? angeschraubt ??
> 
> Danke schon mal im voraus.



Den Wald Front Basket in Large: http://waldsports.com/index.cfm/store/front-baskets/1392-front-basket/
Stahl und Made in the USA passten irgendwie. 

Die Haltebügel für den Lenker hab ich abgemacht, darunter den rohen Stahl mit Isolierband abgeklebt und den Korb selbst, ganz banal, mit Kabelbindern festgemacht.

Der große Korb passt super auf das Pizza Rack - ist allerdings dem linken Shifter, bei meiner Lenkerstellung, minimal im Weg. Man kann noch schalten, kommt aber, je nach Winkel, leicht an den Korb. Da ich links nur selten schalte, stört mich das nicht.


----------



## 601 (23. September 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Den Wald Front Basket in Large: http://waldsports.com/index.cfm/store/front-baskets/1392-front-basket/
> Stahl und Made in the USA passten irgendwie.



Da es ja ursprünglich ums Gesamtgewicht ging: Auf die Waage darf man so einen Korb auch nicht legen. Sieht nach wenig aus, aber das Rad ist damit auch fast schon wieder ein Kilo schwerer. Zusammen mit dem von mir montierten Pelago Front Rack, ist man dann schon bei zwei Kilo. Leicht ist anders! Für die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit aber super praktisch! Und man darf den Trainingseffekt nicht vergessen...


----------



## BigJohn (23. September 2016)

601 schrieb:


> Da es ja ursprünglich ums Gesamtgewicht ging: Auf die Waage darf man so einen Korb auch nicht legen. Sieht nach wenig aus, aber das Rad ist damit auch fast schon wieder ein Kilo schwerer. Zusammen mit dem von mir montierten Pelago Front Rack, ist man dann schon bei zwei Kilo. Leicht ist anders! Für die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit aber super praktisch! Und man darf den Trainingseffekt nicht vergessen...


Aus dem Grund habe ich einen Kunststoffkorb und das Bor Yueh Frontrack genommen. Zusammen deutlich unter 1kg für nicht mal 30€ Mit Lowrider immer noch unter 1,5kg. Finde ich eigentlich ganz ordentlich.


----------



## GBRS (23. September 2016)

Gut Ding will Weile haben. Das Teil kam endlich an.
Und wurde auch direkt mit zusätzlichem Gewicht auf der Vorderachse belastet.

Nach erster Betrachtung denke ich, ich werde den Vorbau noch umdrehen.


----------



## 601 (23. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ...und das Bor Yueh Frontrack genommen...



Das habe ich auch noch im Keller liegen. Leider passte das Frontrack nicht über einen 28x2.0er Reifen plus Spritzschutz. Auf der Seite von Bor Yueh sieht die Strebe auch länger aus. Bisher habe ich aber noch keinen Anbieter gefunden, der eine längere Variante anbietet. So ginge es nur als Bastellösung.
Mit welcher Reifengröße bist Du an dem Rad unterwegs? Und wenn es bei Dir auch mit breiteren Reifen passen sollte, wo hast Du das Frontrack gekauft? Bor Yueh bietet ja einiges an, dass interessant sein könnte (z.B. BY-232 mit 330g). Bisher konnte ich aber leider keinen Anbieter finden.
PS: Jetzt hätte ich wohl doch noch einen Anbieter gefunden.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bor-Yueh-...nd-panniers-/191964572120?hash=item2cb1fae9d8

Aber auch hier keine Maße bezüglich der Stützenlänge. Scheint fast schon wieder etwas sehr lang zu sein. Alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## BigJohn (23. September 2016)

601 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch noch im Keller liegen. Leider passte das Frontrack nicht über einen 28x2.0er Reifen plus Spritzschutz. Auf der Seite von Bor Yueh sieht die Strebe auch länger aus. Bisher habe ich aber noch keinen Anbieter gefunden, der eine längere Variante anbietet. So ginge es nur als Bastellösung.
> Mit welcher Reifengröße bist Du an dem Rad unterwegs? Und wenn es bei Dir auch mit breiteren Reifen passen sollte, wo hast Du das Frontrack gekauft? Bor Yueh bietet ja einiges an, dass interessant sein könnte (z.B. BY-232 mit 330g). Bisher konnte ich aber leider keinen Anbieter finden.
> PS: Jetzt hätte ich wohl doch noch einen Anbieter gefunden.
> 
> ...


Ja, das mit dem Platz ist so ein Problemchen. Beim 42er Crossride/cylco-x-king bleiben vielleicht 2mm bis zu den Schrauben. Bei mir ist statt dessen der Wunsch nach breiteren Reifen im Keller gelandet gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGrey (26. September 2016)

601 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich aber noch keinen Anbieter gefunden, der eine längere Variante anbietet. So ginge es nur als Bastellösung.


schonmal nach dem Vavert Advancer Front Rack geschaut? Ich hab das am Stadtrad - allerdings nur mit 35mm Reifen + Schutzblech, aber ich kann gern mal schauen wieviel Platz da noch ist.


----------



## 601 (26. September 2016)

MrGrey schrieb:


> schonmal nach dem Vavert Advancer Front Rack geschaut? Ich hab das am Stadtrad - allerdings nur mit 35mm Reifen + Schutzblech, aber ich kann gern mal schauen wieviel Platz da noch ist.



Nein, das kannte ich noch nicht. Sieht auf alle Fälle interessant aus! Wenn noch genügend Platz für einen breiteren Reifen ist, wäre das auf alle Fälle eine Alternative.

PS: Die größte Herausforderung könnte mal wieder die Klärung der Frage sein, wo man das Front Rack bestellen kann. Auf die Schnelle konnte ich keinen Anbieter finden, der das Rack auf Lager hätte.


----------



## MrGrey (26. September 2016)

von der Seite sieht es bei meinem Rad mit 35mm Marathon Supreme reifen und Schutzblechen so aus - zu  2.0er Reifen kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## BigJohn (26. September 2016)

Vavert gibts auf jeden Fall bei Planet X on one. Aber den Träger? Sieht auf jeden Fall ganz gut aus:


----------



## bike-tech (27. September 2016)

Guten morgen zusammen.ich denke meine frage ist hier ganz gut aufgehoben....
weiß jemand, wann u. Wo es das Pizza rack wieder zu bestellen gibt? Oder will jemand verkaufen? Suche dringend eins!
oder gibt es evtl. sogar eine alternative?
Vielen Dank schonmal.
vg
marc


----------



## ew742 (27. September 2016)

bike-tech schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen.ich denke meine frage ist hier ganz gut aufgehoben....
> weiß jemand, wann u. Wo es das Pizza rack wieder zu bestellen gibt? Oder will jemand verkaufen? Suche dringend eins!
> oder gibt es evtl. sogar eine alternative?
> Vielen Dank schonmal.
> ...


Hallo Marc,

Habe beim Händler bestellt, Auslieferung wieder ab Mitte/Ende Oktober...

Gruß 
EW742


----------



## bike-tech (27. September 2016)

ok.danke für die Info.
Dann werde ich auch mal bestellen....


----------



## 601 (27. September 2016)

MrGrey schrieb:


> von der Seite sieht es bei meinem Rad mit 35mm Marathon Supreme reifen und Schutzblechen so aus - zu  2.0er Reifen kann ich leider nix sagen.



Das sieht recht gut aus. Nur will es mir bisher kein Anbieter verkaufen. Bei Planet X bin ich leider auch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## MrGrey (28. September 2016)

oh dann haben die das wohl aus dem Programm genommen oder warten auf Nachschaub (?). Ich hab es letztes Jahr genau da bestellt.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2016)

So, ich bin endlich mal dazu gekommen, die Carbon/Alu-Gabel einzubauen.




562 gr. im ungekürzten Zustand.




Und 1143 gr. mit gekürztem Gabelschaft. Macht eine Gewichtsersparnis von knapp 600 gr..

Ergebnis im eingebautem Zustand:








Selfmade Sequoia 




Als nächster Schritt wird dann der Lenker ausgetauscht. Der Woodchipper ist zwar ganz cool und lässt sich sehr gut fahren, aber ich will mal was Racigeres, Schmaleres am Awol probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoortrotter (4. Oktober 2016)

Moin Moin Leute,

wo kann ich beim Awol die Lichtverkabelung intern verlegen? 
Ich habe bisher das Kabel durch die Lackieröffnungen des PizzaRack gezogen und unter den Schaft geführt. Von da aus einmal durch die Gabel runter zum Dynamo und einmal wieder raus zur Öffnung im Unterrohr. Dort muss man auch außen längt, richtig?
Jetzt habe und ich das Kabel vorm Tretlager am Unterrohr wieder rausgeführt. Kann ich da das Kabel auch durch das Tretlager durch bis zur Hinteradnabe legen? Habe dort noch eine Öffnung gesehen.
Danke schön einmal...

Viele Grüße 
Hendrik


----------



## Maxxx24 (5. Oktober 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde,
hier einmal die Bikepackingvariante mit den Ortliebtaschen. Fühlt sich viel leichter an als mit den Ortlieb Backrollern am Frontgepäckträger. Eigentlich logisch, aber für mich doch überraschend, wie anders und besser das Rad unterwegs ist. Habe keine Tour gemacht, sondern es nur 10 km getestet. Nach der ersten Tour weiteres Feedback.

Beste Grüße

Maxx


----------



## radnarr (7. Oktober 2016)

HorseT schrieb:


> Ziemlich angetan bin ich von dem Switch, welcher am 2016er Evo verbaut ist.
> Hat das jemand zufällig in der Hand gehabt und kann etwas über die Verkabelung sagen? Da wird ja sicherlich kein Loch im Lenker gebohrt worden sein. Ich vermute das am Ende eine Kerbe gefräst wurde, sodass die "Technik" im Lenker sitzt, die Kabelführung jedoch außen, unter dem Lenkerband richtung Vorbau geführt wird. Für Ideen und Anregungen wäre ich dankbar.


Ich habe ein 2016er Evo. Der Schalter ist super, ich liebe ihn. Braucht natürlich kein Mensch, aber egal 

Von außen betrachtet scheint es genau so gemacht zu sein, wie du es beschreibst. Ich habe aber noch nicht unter das Lenkerband geschaut. Ich gucke mal, dass ich demnächst ein bißchen in Schalternähe herumpopele um zu schauen, wie das Kabel genau verlegt ist. Melde mich.


----------



## Rod (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade in den letzten Zügen meines Rohloff-Aufbaus.

Allerdings scheitere ich noch an der 'schönen' Montage der Schutzbleche (SKS Bluemels 45).

Das Problem ist, dass das linke Gewinde am Swinger bereits mit der Schraube für den Rohloff-Drehmoment-Halter belegt ist. Ich sehe jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Eine längere Schraube verwenden und an der Drehmoment-Schraube außen mit einer Mutter auch noch Schutzblech (und evtl. Gepäckträger) montieren.
b) Stattdessen die Bohrung am Rahmen verwenden, die allerdings nicht so richtig achsnah ist. Daher müsste ich die Schutzblechstreben vermutlich 2x biegen. Die Langversion der Streben habe ich schon besorgt.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Zusatzfrage: an welcher Bohrung habt ihr den Gepäckträger befestigt? Rahmen oder Swinger? Wird wohl ein Tubus Logo Titan.
Der Swinger braucht nicht beweglich zu sein, ich fahre mit Kettenspanner.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Oktober 2016)

Mein AWOL mit neuen Schühchen:






















Erster Eindruck (~40km Einfahrrunde) ist sehr gut. Auf Asphalt sehr schnell und fast geräuschlos, auf Schotter äußerst komfortabel.


----------



## ONE78 (16. Oktober 2016)

wie schwer sind die?


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Oktober 2016)

Mit Pappe und Kabelbinder 592g bzw. 599g, ohne also um die 580g.


----------



## JayTurner (19. Oktober 2016)

Servus
Nachdem mein geliebter Cazadero schön langsam abgefahren ist habe ich mir den neuen Sawtooth von S geholt. Heute hab ich die erste Runde gedreht und ich muss sagen: Ich bin schon sehr begeistert! Vom Grip her kommt er zwar nicht ganz an den Soma Cazadero ran, aber auf dem Asphalt ging´s heute schon mal rund. Zudem finde ich den Preis sehr attraktiv. Optisch muss jede/r selbst entscheiden. Mir gefällt der Cazadero besser.
Mit dem Cazadero habe ich sehr lange Touren von 15 bis 20 Kilo Gepäck gefahren. Er lief so gut wie pannenfrei über schärfsten Kalkalpenschotter, war wenn, schnell zu flicken und hatte aufgrund des Aufbaus auch keine Probleme mit Dornen oder Glasscherben. Zudem fährt er sich spitze auf Asphalt.
-Falls er mal wieder preiswert zu haben ist, werde ich ihn mir wieder holen.
Solange werde ich aber erst mal den Sawtooth testen und euch berichten. Momentan fahre ich ihn mit Schlauch-nächste Woche wird er auf Tubeless umgerüstet.
Auf dem nassen Asphalt war er sehr schnell und beförderte erstaunlich wenig Wasser in meine Richtung. Auf dem matschigen Laub und auf Sand lief er auch sehr stabil. Aber in den nassen Kurven im Wald hab ich ihm heute noch nicht sehr vertraut..mal sehen..
Viele Grüße aus München


----------



## TrueMoabit (20. Oktober 2016)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Servus
> Nachdem mein geliebter Cazadero schön langsam abgefahren ist habe ich mir den neuen Sawtooth von S geholt. Heute hab ich die erste Runde gedreht und ich muss sagen: Ich bin schon sehr begeistert! Vom Grip her kommt er zwar nicht ganz an den Soma Cazadero ran, aber auf dem Asphalt ging´s heute schon mal rund. Zudem finde ich den Preis sehr attraktiv. Optisch muss jede/r selbst entscheiden. Mir gefällt der Cazadero besser.
> Mit dem Cazadero habe ich sehr lange Touren von 15 bis 20 Kilo Gepäck gefahren. Er lief so gut wie pannenfrei über schärfsten Kalkalpenschotter, war wenn, schnell zu flicken und hatte aufgrund des Aufbaus auch keine Probleme mit Dornen oder Glasscherben. Zudem fährt er sich spitze auf Asphalt.
> -Falls er mal wieder preiswert zu haben ist, werde ich ihn mir wieder holen.
> ...



Fährst du ein SRAM Rival 1 Type 2.1 X-HORIZON EXACT-ACTUATION Schaltwerk mit einer 10-42 Kassette und den SRAM Rival 1 DoubleTap Mechanische Hebeln? Fahre im Moment eine SRAM GX Gruppe an Flatbar und möchte auf Dropbar wechseln.

- https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=134237;menu=1000,4,38;mid[70]=1;pgc[48]=16888
- https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...=1000,4,39;mid[70]=1;pgc[50]=2679;pgc[51]=178


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayTurner (20. Oktober 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Fährst du ein SRAM Rival 1 Type 2.1 X-HORIZON EXACT-ACTUATION Schaltwerk mit einer 10-42 Kassette und den SRAM Rival 1 DoubleTap Mechanische Hebeln?


Hallo!
Ja.
Möchte aber auf die e thirteen 9-46 Kasette wechseln. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## gpzmandel (20. Oktober 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mein AWOL mit neuen Schühchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das denn für ein Frontträger? Gruß


----------



## TrueMoabit (20. Oktober 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Frontträger? Gruß



Specialized Pizza Rack. Gibts in Berlin bei pedalum mobile


----------



## Kati (27. Oktober 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Thema Gewicht: Hat jemand das Gewicht von Rahmen + Gabel (möglichst in L)?


Grad beim Händler drüber gestolpert und an die Waage gehangen: Awol Expert (2016) in L inkl. Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Steuersatz, Spacer, Gabel = 4,08kg


----------



## blaubaer (27. Oktober 2016)

WinterZeit - BastelZeit ...


----------



## JayTurner (29. Oktober 2016)

Servus
Falls jemand sich von seinen original Awol Schutzblechen trennen will, ich hätte gerne welche. Würd auch 2 Paar nehmen und am besten von nem L oder XL Rahmen.
Übrigens: Seit ich mein Burraburra TopTube Bag fahre, geht mit dem freihändig fahren besser. Bei voller Pizza Rack Beladung ist es dann aber eh wieder egal, da das zu heftig schlingert.

Schönes Wochenende. Ich geh jetzt zum Rahpa SuperCross.
J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (30. Oktober 2016)

Letztes Jahr baute ich für meinen Mann ein Awol mit 11-Gang-Alfine als Touren-/Arbeitsradel auf.
Selber fuhr ich ein alten Look-Rennradrahmen mit max. 28mm Reifen. Das war gerade im Einsatz mit Kinderanhänger und "off-road" nicht wirklich komfortabel und ich spekulierte schon länger auf etwas Neues. 
Bei meinem Händler stand ein Awol Expert Frameset in M und meine Mann machte ihn mir zum vorgezogenem Weihnachtsgeschenk. Bestückt wurde er mit dem Antrieb des Look plus Parts aus der Teilekiste. Kaufen musste ich einen Satz Scheibenbremsen, einen Laufradsatz für Disc und paar Kleinteile. So blieben die Kosten erstmal im Rahmen. Ok, einen Satz WTB Riddler 45c habe ich mir noch bestellt. 
Morgen wird es auf die erste Proberunde gehen.
Hier ein Vorher-Nachher-Foto:


----------



## tagoon (1. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Und zwar wird mein nächstes Rad ein AWOL. Jetzt brauche ich nur ein wenig Hilfe bei der richtigen Größe. Leider habe ich keinen Händler hier in der Nähe der ein AWOL in M oder L hat.

Ich bin 179cm groß, Schrittlänge ca. 84cm. Laut Specialized sizing Chart soll man bei 180cm L nehmen und bei 178cm M oder L. Also bin ich direkt dazwischen. 

Ich bin will keine Rennrad Geometrie mit grosser Sattelüberhöhung und nach vorn gebeugter Haltung über dem Vorderrad haben. Das passt mir gar nicht. Habe ein gravel Bike , Ridley x-trail, im Keller stehen und ich kan mich einfach nicht an die Sitzposition gewöhnen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?  

Danke 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## nollak (1. November 2016)

Am besten fährste halt mal Probe, evtl wohnt ja hier wer bei dir in der Nähe. 
Ich hab letztens mal mit 178 und 84er SL auf nem M gesessen und fands fast perfekt. Auf dauer höt ich evtl nen 5-10mm längeren Vorbau dran gemacht.


----------



## tagoon (1. November 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Am besten fährste halt mal Probe, evtl wohnt ja hier wer bei dir in der Nähe.
> Ich hab letztens mal mit 178 und 84er SL auf nem M gesessen und fands fast perfekt. Auf dauer höt ich evtl nen 5-10mm längeren Vorbau dran gemacht.


Dank dir für die Erfahrung. 
Ich denke nicht das hier einer bei mir in Göteborg, Schweden um die Ecke wohnt. Da fällt das mit dem Probefahrten eher flach. Schade.


----------



## Mr. Hide (1. November 2016)

tagoon schrieb:


> Dank dir für die Erfahrung.
> Ich denke nicht das hier einer bei mir in Göteborg, Schweden um die Ecke wohnt. Da fällt das mit dem Probefahrten eher flach. Schade.


Ich bin 180 mit Schrittlänge 83 und fühle mich auf meinem M sehr wohl. Gestreckter wollte ich nicht sitzen. Im Juni war ich in Göteborg im Specialized Concept Store am Odinsplatsen 2B. Wurde nett beraten, aber den Laden kennst du bestimmt schon...


----------



## pizpalue (1. November 2016)

Hast du schon mal bei Childstore Göteborg reingeschaut? Die haben glaube ich noch ein Awol Evo und andere ganz interessante Modell wie das Bombtrack Beyond oder das Fairdale Weekender Drop. Die haben mir damals das Pizzarack besorgt, als man das in Deutschland garnicht kriegen konnte. Die haben von den Awol mehrere verkauft. Ich glaube einer aus dem Laden hat selber eins aus der limitierten Orangen Sonderserie.


----------



## tagoon (3. November 2016)

@Mr. Hide :
Danke für die grössen Info. Ich habe auch noch mal verglichen und ich denke es wird M. Den Concept Store kenne ich, war da auch schon des öfteren.  Leier haben die kein Rad mehr aufgebaut da und 2017 gibt es das AWOL als Komplettrad nicht mehr in Schweden.

@pizpalue :
Ja childstore kenne ich. Die sind richtig nett und zuvorkommend. Als ich das letze mal da war hatten die nur ein AWOL in XL da und der chef,, der das orangene Awol in L fährt, war leider nicht da. Das Bombtrack ist wirklich schön und hat nette details wie den tapered head tube und die 15mm Achse, eider ist das aber viel zu teuer. Das Fairdale sieht schön aus, geht mir aber leider zu sehr in Richtung Rennrad.


PS: Es ist doch immer wieder lustig wie klein die Welt ist. Da schreibt man nichtsahnen in einem deutschen Forum, dass man aus Göteborg kommt und trifft auf Leute, die sich hier auskennen.


----------



## pizpalue (4. November 2016)

Der Specialized-Vertrieb für Großbritannien ist ja unabhängig von dem in anderen Teilen Europas organisiert. Daher ist die Modellauswahl dort auch eine andere. In 2017 gibt es auf der Insel noch zwei Awolmodelle als Komplettrad zu kaufen: Das Awol mit 3x9 Sora für umgerechnet ca. 1150€ und das Awol Comp mit 1x11 Sram für ca. 1900€. Versand käme drauf, Zoll ja (noch) nicht. Wer also unbedingt eins haben will und in Kauf nimmt, das mögliche Garantieansprüche auch in GB abgewickelt werden müssten, wird dort sicher fündig werden. Details auf der UK Specialized Homepage. Einfach unten auf der (Deutschland)Seite das Land ändern. Oder halt abwarten. Gebraucht wird ja auch schon mal etwas in Deutschland angeboten.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. November 2016)

@tagoon :
Ich bin 180cm groß, bei 86er Schrittlänge. Im Concept Store Köln konnte ich die Größen M und L direkt miteinander vergleichen. Bei meinen Maßen hätte ich wohl bei beiden Größen nichts grundlegend falsch gemacht und mich wahrscheinlich auf beiden Bikes dauerhaft wohl gefühlt.
Letztenendes habe ich mich dann fürs L entschieden, weil ich mich etwas mehr "im Bike" als auf dem Bike fühlte. Trotzdem bin ich weit entfernt von einer racig gestreckten Sitzpositzion.

Will sagen: Bei Deinen Maßen sollte M wunderbar passen.


----------



## tagoon (6. November 2016)

@BikeMike78 :
Danke für die Info.
Ich habe mir vorgestern eines in M bestellt. Da alles andere ausverkauft war. Es ist gut zu hören, das es passen wird.  Ich habe auch die Geometrien meines jetzigen Ridley x-Trail und des Awol in M und L verglichen und das L schien mir doch sehr viel zu gross. Da hätte ich um meine gewünschte position hin zu bekommen auf einen 50mm Vorbau umbauen müssen. Beim M ist es ein 60mm Vorbau.

Ich habe ein AWOL in England bei www.evanscycles.com gefunden. Das Model gab es hier in Schweden und ich glaube auch in Deutschland nicht. https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bike-archive/2016/awol/awol/106553
Es war das letzte. Aber falls einer noch das 2016er Awol Elite haben will, das ist wohl noch in Grösse M da https://www.evanscycles.com/en-se/specialized-awol-elite-2016-touring-bike-EV244912


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (6. November 2016)

Cool, hier werden Sie geholfen. Glückwunsch zum Kauf! Mach mal ein paar hübsche Bilder, wenn das Rad da ist.


----------



## ew742 (6. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nur als kurze Zwischenmeldung, aktuell scheint wieder ein Container mit den Pizza-Racks angekommen zu sein. Hatte im September trotz der "Nichtverfügbarkeit" beim Händler bestellt, keine sechs Wochen später liegt das Ding jetzt im Keller. Und wird nicht am AWOL verbaut

Gruß
EW742


----------



## tagoon (7. November 2016)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Cool, hier werden Sie geholfen. Glückwunsch zum Kauf! Mach mal ein paar hübsche Bilder, wenn das Rad da ist.



Das werde ich natürlich machen


----------



## blaubaer (7. November 2016)

schon Fertig geBastelt   

Verbaut wurde VeloOrange Zeppelin 52mm Bleche und ein Wald FrontBasket N° 137 

Was nicht passte, wurde passend gemacht ... 

























Sattel wird wohl demnächst auch getauscht, hab da was schöneres von Brooks entdeckt  




ging nicht lange für die ersten Kratzer


----------



## gpzmandel (7. November 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> schon Fertig geBastelt
> 
> Verbaut wurde VeloOrange Zeppelin 52mm Bleche und ein Wald FrontBasket N° 137
> 
> ...


Sieht super aus was haste denn für eine Reifenbreite das du die 52mm Schutzbleche verbaut hast?


----------



## blaubaer (8. November 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Sieht super aus was haste denn für eine Reifenbreite das du die 52mm Schutzbleche verbaut hast?



Danke, noch vor dem Umbau hatte ich den Renegade 29x1.8" da wurde es aber sehrsehr knapp mit den Seitenstollen. 
Jetzt neu hab ich einen 700x45er vollSlik  montiert, eigentlich sehr unpassend zur Jahreszeit...


----------



## alf-axel (10. November 2016)

Ich habe hier ja schon einige sehr schöne Awols mit dem Pizza Rack-Frontträger gesehen, den ich sehr schön finde. Ich fahre aktuell in der Stadt und auf kleineren Reisen einen alten VSF-Rahmen mit Cantilever-Bremsen. Vorne steckt eine Surly-Gabel drin, natürlich ebenfalls mit Cantis.

Bekomme ich das Pizza Rack dort problemlos montiert? Oder komme ich da mit dem Zug der Vorderradbremse ins Gehege?

Hier noch ein Foto vom Rad:


----------



## c3pflo (10. November 2016)

Ich glaube, das geht leider nicht, sorry!
Das Pizza Rack hat einen Montagepunkt da, wo normalerweise das Licht montiert wird. Es kommt sich also mit dem Zug ins Gehege, wie du schon geschrieben hast.


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2016)

Mit Mini V sollte das doch klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel110 (10. November 2016)

Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick sollte sich doch auch dieser kleine Metallbügel so verändern/ ersetzen lassen, dass das mit dem gegebenen Setup passt, oder?!


----------



## alf-axel (11. November 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.

Im Moment habe ich noch den Canti-Gegenhalter direkt in der Bremsbohrung am Gabelkopf verschraubt. Wenn ich auf einen "klassischen" Gegenhalter oben am Gabelschaft wechsele, dann müsste das gehen.

Den kleinen Metallbügel habe ich schon an diversen anderen Rädern in wilden Kurven "optimiert". Irgendwie ging das immer.





Flo1234 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das geht leider nicht, sorry!
> Das Pizza Rack hat einen Montagepunkt da, wo normalerweise das Licht montiert wird. Es kommt sich also mit dem Zug ins Gehege, wie du schon geschrieben hast.





BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit Mini V sollte das doch klappen





Daniel110 schrieb:


> Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick sollte sich doch auch dieser kleine Metallbügel so verändern/ ersetzen lassen, dass das mit dem gegebenen Setup passt, oder?!


----------



## popeye (13. November 2016)

Vllt. wäre für Dich das Nitto Sim-Works-Rack eine Alternative?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2064465?in=set

Kleiner als ein Pizza-Rack aber es wird an den Canti-Sockeln befestigt. Sollte lt. Hersteller auch mit 29er klappen, bei Dir dann sowieso.

Würde sich an Deinem filigranen Crosser auch besser machen, rein optisch zumindest.

VG
Michael


----------



## nBasti89 (13. November 2016)

Habt ihr eine Idee wo man das AWOL in Größe L noch als Komplettrad kaufen kann?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## damianfromhell (13. November 2016)

Des schwarze mit 1x11?


----------



## nBasti89 (13. November 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Des schwarze mit 1x11?



Zum Beispiel, ja  ... habe (noch) keine konkreten Modellvorstellungen. Wo gibt's das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (13. November 2016)

Hannover z.b. Wenn es nicht so weit ist für dich


----------



## nBasti89 (13. November 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Hannover z.b. Wenn es nicht so weit ist für dich



Danke, Link?


----------



## damianfromhell (13. November 2016)

Kein link. Ist kein onlineshop


----------



## damianfromhell (13. November 2016)

nBasti89 schrieb:


> Danke, Link?


Ist ATB-Sport in Hannover. Einfach mal anrufen denke ist das beste


----------



## nBasti89 (13. November 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Kein link. Ist kein onlineshop



Achso, schade... komme aus Süddeutschland, das ist dann doch "etwas" weit


----------



## Mircwidu (14. November 2016)

Wenn du aus Süddeutschland kommst dann frage doch mal bei Alpha-Bikes in München an. Die sind Speci Flagship Store.


----------



## alf-axel (14. November 2016)

Hallo Michael,

sehr schick. Mir allerdings deutlich zu teuer.

Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren 80,- Euro für das komplette Rad bezahlt. Und es dann Schritt für Schritt gepimpt, aber mit preiswerten, wenig gebrauchten oder günstigen Neuteilen. 



popeye schrieb:


> Vllt. wäre für Dich das Nitto Sim-Works-Rack eine Alternative?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2064465?in=set
> 
> ...


----------



## popeye (14. November 2016)

alf-axel schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> sehr schick. Mir allerdings deutlich zu teuer.
> 
> Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren 80,- Euro für das komplette Rad bezahlt. Und es dann Schritt für Schritt gepimpt, aber mit preiswerten, wenig gebrauchten oder günstigen Neuteilen.


absolut verständlich, spricht nichts dagegen


----------



## Saddler (15. November 2016)

#1997


----------



## Saddler (15. November 2016)

#1997


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (15. November 2016)

Saddler schrieb:


> #1997



Was wird das?

Danke
EW742


----------



## c3pflo (18. November 2016)

Laut meinem Speci-Händler ist der Burra Burra Pizza Bag nur für den US-Markt und in Deutschland nicht zu besorgen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Hat jemand eine Quelle?

Und falls nicht, kennt ihr vielleicht ne gute Alternative? Sollte einigermaßen wasserabweisend sein und sich am Pizza-Rack befestigen lassen. Außerdem sollte man noch schalten können, mit der Tasche zwischen den STIs.

Danke und Grüße
der Flo


----------



## GBRS (18. November 2016)

Die Briten haben das Zeug und das Pfund ist gerade schwach ;-)


----------



## pefro (18. November 2016)

Meinst Du das hier? 









Cyclestore ist Dein Freund  Rundabout 80€.


----------



## c3pflo (18. November 2016)

Und was ist dein Eindruck? Ist sie es wert? Ich zögere noch, weil die Tasche doch recht teuer ist und der Kauf komplett blind wäre.
Schade, dass mein Macbook Pro nicht rein passt, es wäre die perfekte Commute-Tasche 

@pefro wärst du wohl so freundlich und würdest mal die Innenmaße ausmessen?


----------



## pefro (18. November 2016)

Klar. Die Tasche misst innen 33x25x15.

Sie macht einen ordentlich verarbeiteten und stabilen Eindruck. Das Material kann man am ehesten mit den Ortlieb Taschen vergleichen. Geht in Richtung LKW Plane. Neben den zwei Außentaschen hat sie noch zwei kleine Innentaschen. 

Für mich war der Kaufgrund gerade die Größe. Meine F-Stop ICU passt perfekt rein und das Teil hinterlässt nicht so einen wuchtigen Eindruck wie die anderen Randonneur Bags. 

Ich persönlich finde sie preislich fair, wenn man sich mal ansieht, was andere Sachen in der Richtung so kosten. Bei der Suche nach der Tasche sind mir auch das Velo Orange Porteur Bag und das Surly Porteur House über den Weg gelaufen. Vielleicht sind die ja was für Dich?


----------



## tagoon (19. November 2016)

nBasti89 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Idee wo man das AWOL in Größe L noch als Komplettrad kaufen kann?
> 
> Danke & Gruß


Suchst du immer noch?
Dann schauen mal hier:
http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/Specialized/AWOL-Elite-Bike-2016/88KY


----------



## nBasti89 (19. November 2016)

tagoon schrieb:


> Suchst du immer noch?
> Dann schauen mal hier:
> http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/Specialized/AWOL-Elite-Bike-2016/88KY



Vielen Dank, leider heißt es beim Checkout dass das Rad nicht nach Deutschland versandt wird.
Weitere Shops die das Awol - noch - anbieten?


----------



## tagoon (20. November 2016)

Nabend zusammen. 
Hier mal mein AWOL. Heute ausgepackt und zusammengebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58680 (20. November 2016)

Welcher Sattel und welches Lenkerband sind das?

Edit: danke!


----------



## damianfromhell (20. November 2016)

Specialized original  leider nicht im aftermarket zu bekommen


----------



## tagoon (20. November 2016)

qwn schrieb:


> Welcher Sattel und welches Lenkerband sind das?


Damianfromhell hat Recht, das sind die originalen von Specialized. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es die im after marked gibt, oder nicht.


----------



## pizpalue (24. November 2016)

Falls noch jemand auf der Suche nach einem 2016er Awol M oder L ist schaut mal bei Rockers-Bikeshop Bochum rein bzw. auf der Homepage. Die machen da nur am Freitag  (also morgen) einen Sonderverkauf.


----------



## c3pflo (25. November 2016)

Hey @pefro ist dir mal eine Quelle für die VO Porteur Bag über den Weg gelaufen? Die hat ähnliche Abmessungen, scheint aber größer zu sein nach oben hin (meine primäre Verwendung ist als Sporttasche, da scheinen die 13cm Höhe der Speci doch recht knapp bemessen).


----------



## pefro (25. November 2016)

@Flo1234 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Velo-Orange-...ur-and-Carrier-Racks-Waterproof-/201394558653


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (30. November 2016)

Hab gerade mein Pizzarack ans Awol gebaut... Jetzt passen meine alten Lowrider-Taschen nicht mehr. Wie kann das sein? Die oberen zwei Klickverschlüsse, die normal am Gepäckträger einrasten, sind fürs PizzaRack-Gestänge vom Durchmesser her einfach zu klein...
Hatte das Problem schon mal wer? Am Original Tubus hats einwandfrei gepasst...
Da werden doch wohl nicht nur Speci-Taschen ran passen??


----------



## irrwitzer (30. November 2016)

@ mfux
Du hast da noch die Kunststoff-Spacer drin. Damit kannst du die Taschen an unterschiedliche Strebendurchmesser anpassen.


----------



## pefro (30. November 2016)

@mfux

Wenn Du die Hülse zur Durchmesserreduzierung wieder rausmachst funktioniert es...


----------



## mfux (30. November 2016)

Ah!!! So einfach kanns sein... Das wär ich wohl nie drauf gekommen. Lol!
1000Dank euch!


----------



## mfux (30. November 2016)

Doppelpost!
Jetzt wackelts wie ein Kuhschwanz... 
Also entweder Taschen, die besser passen oder Klebeband-Einsatz....

Basteln is doch schön...


----------



## hellmono (30. November 2016)

Es gibt 2 unterschiedliche Modelle davon: https://www.ortlieb.com/de/e166/


----------



## Bonpensiero (30. November 2016)

Gibt doch mittlerweile drei verschiedene Modelle, oder?


----------



## hellmono (30. November 2016)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Gibt doch mittlerweile drei verschiedene Modelle, oder?



Ich hab für QL1 und QL2 nur 8mm und 11mm gefunden?!


----------



## Bonpensiero (30. November 2016)

Bei den Backrollern usw. sind immer Hakeneinsätze in den Größen 8, 10 und 12 mm dabei.
Findet sich auch immer in den Datenblättern wieder.


----------



## pefro (1. Dezember 2016)

Apropos... hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit dem QL3 System von Ortlieb zum Nachrüsten? Taugt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (1. Dezember 2016)

Kann ich diese Einsätze universell benutzen, oder nur für Ortlieb?
Hab Taschen von Mainstream...


----------



## Bonpensiero (3. Dezember 2016)

Sieht zumindest so aus als könnte es passen.


----------



## pizpalue (3. Dezember 2016)

An den Ortliebtaschen habe ich noch Moosgummi in unterschiedlicher Materialstärke mit doppelseitigem Klebeband direkt in die oberen beiden Schnappverschlüsse und die untere Klemme geklebt. Seit dem herrscht absolute Ruhe.


----------



## mfux (16. Dezember 2016)

Awol passt immer!


----------



## Titanreiter (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Awol-Fans, ich lese seit geraumer Zeit mit und hatte mir letztes Jahr im Frühjahr noch eines der wenigen verfügbaren Comp in Größe L ergattern können. Leider gab es nirgends in meiner Nähe eines zum Anschauen und vor allen Dingen zum Probesitzen oder noch besser Probefahren. Ich fand aber die Bilder schon geil und wollte es unbedingt als Reiserad haben. Ich bin 1,83 m groß und Größe L passt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Eigentlich......denn ich musste schon im Sommer 2015 nach drei lockeren Touren á 100 km (nur Straße/Radweg) feststellen, dass mir die Sitzposition leider etwas zu entspannt ist und seitdem steht es unbenutzt im Schuppen (welche Schande). Ich fahre sonst Rennrad mit erheblicher Sattelüberhöhung und bin daher eine viel gestrecktere Position gewöhnt. Bei einem Reiserad wollte ich natürlich schon etwas weniger gestreckt sitzen, aber das Awol ist mir persönlich noch einen Tick zu  entspannt. Daher habe ich mich schweren Herzens entschlossen, mein Awol zu verkaufen und gerade im Markt eingestellt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse oder kennt jemanden?


----------



## mfux (22. Dezember 2016)

Das Awol spielt seine Stärken auch auf eher langen Touren aus, wie ich finde... 100km gehen natürlich auch "unentspannt".


----------



## BigJohn (22. Dezember 2016)

Noch nicht mal den Vorbau auf negativ gedreht oder gar einen neuen/längeren gekauft...

Manche Leute muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## Titanreiter (22. Dezember 2016)

Jeder ist halt anders....viele mögen beim Awol gerade diese Sitzposition, mir sagt sie eben nicht zu. Längerer Vorbau ist nicht mein Ding. Streckung ist nicht gleich Streckung, soll heißen: Ich komme beim Rennrad auch mit eher kurzem Oberrohr aber dafür auch sehr kurzem Steuerrohr besser zurecht, also nicht besonders weit nach vorn sondern tief runter gestreckt. Da war der Wechsel zum Awol einfach zu krass, das habe ich halt falsch eingeschätzt. Wer das jetzt kritisieren möchte, bitte schön. Ich finde das Awol nach wie vor geil, aber ein Rad ist wie ein Schuh und es muss passen und man muss sich wohlfühlen.


----------



## Rommos (22. Dezember 2016)

Titanreiter schrieb:


> Jeder ist halt anders....viele mögen beim Awol gerade diese Sitzposition, mir sagt sie eben nicht zu. Längerer Vorbau ist nicht mein Ding. Streckung ist nicht gleich Streckung, soll heißen: Ich komme beim Rennrad auch mit eher kurzem Oberrohr aber dafür auch sehr kurzem Steuerrohr besser zurecht, also nicht besonders weit nach vorn sondern tief runter gestreckt. Da war der Wechsel zum Awol einfach zu krass, das habe ich halt falsch eingeschätzt. Wer das jetzt kritisieren möchte, bitte schön. Ich finde das Awol nach wie vor geil, aber ein Rad ist wie ein Schuh und es muss passen und man muss sich wohlfühlen.


Aber negativer Vorbau wäre ja runter....muss ja nicht länger werden deshalb 
Bestimmt freut sich einer über die Möglichkeit des Gebrauchtkaufs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, aus dem AWOL wird kein Rennrad, egal, wie man den Vorbau dreht und wendet. Das ist absolut OK so, aber passt halt nicht für jeden! Ich spiele auch immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken, den Rahmen zu ersetzen mit einem, der sportlicher zu fahren ist. Vielleicht dann, wenn das Sequoia Rahmenset zu haben ist


----------



## JayTurner (22. Dezember 2016)

Servus
Ich fahr seit ein paar Wochen auch ein Sequoia und muss sagen es ist um einiges sportlicher als das Awol. Mein Awol ist XL und gute 10 com höher als das 61 Sequoia. Trotz der sportlicheren Sitzposition ist es auf langen Touren sehr angenehm zu fahren. Ich habe das Awol auch mit nach unten gedrehten Vorbau gefahren und zudem die Spacer rausgemacht genau wie jetzt beim Sequoia. Dadurch hat sich bei mir ein angenehmeres Fahrgefühl eingestellt. 
Eine der schönsten `Verbesserungen' ist das kürzere Steuerrohr. Zudem kann man das Sequoia auch freihändig fahren. Das war beim Awol in XL nicht drin weil es sofort zu wackeln begann. Ich bin von beiden Rädern absolut begeistert, aber auf Dauer wird das Awol auch verkauft. Sie sind sich einfach doch zu ähnlich und dann ist das Sequoia doch etwas mehr mein Geschmack. Aber so wie das Awol jetzt rumsteht bricht´s mir fast das Herz nach sovielen treuen und schönen Stunden unterwegs.
Habedere und schöne Feiertage


----------



## tagoon (22. Dezember 2016)

Also ich habe mir ein AWOL gekauft, gerade weil ich nicht mehr so gestreckt fahren wollte. Das hatte ich auf meinem Ridley X-trail. Ich bin aber auch kein Rennrad Fahrer und auch eher aufrecht auf dem MTB unterwegs.


----------



## exmessenger (28. Dezember 2016)

Nach rund 5.000 km hat es die Felge jetzt erwischt. Hatte der "Werksaustattung Laufrad" beim Kauf deutlich weniger zugetraut, wenngleich die Naben zwischenzeitlich auch schon ganz schön geächzt haben. Was kommt jetzt? Irgendjemand irgendeine Idee für einen stabilen, soliden und bestenfalls haltbaren Laufradsatz? Aktuelle Denkrichtung: H PLUS SON Archetyp mit DT Swiss 240S Nabe. Was könnte sonst noch so in diese Richtung gehen? ...


----------



## c3pflo (28. Dezember 2016)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Nach rund 5.000 km hat es die Felge jetzt erwischt. Hatte der "Werksaustattung Laufrad" beim Kauf deutlich weniger zugetraut, wenngleich die Naben zwischenzeitlich auch schon ganz schön geächzt haben. Was kommt jetzt? Irgendjemand irgendeine Idee für einen stabilen, soliden und bestenfalls haltbaren Laufradsatz? Aktuelle Denkrichtung: H PLUS SON Archetyp mit DT Swiss 240S Nabe. Was könnte sonst noch so in diese Richtung gehen? ...



Ich fahre die H plus SON Archetype mit einem Shutter Precision Nabendynamo vorne und einer XT-Nabe hinten. Top zufrieden, hat aber bisher maximal 2000km drauf, schätze ich.


----------



## ONE78 (28. Dezember 2016)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Nach rund 5.000 km hat es die Felge jetzt erwischt. Hatte der "Werksaustattung Laufrad" beim Kauf deutlich weniger zugetraut, wenngleich die Naben zwischenzeitlich auch schon ganz schön geächzt haben. Was kommt jetzt? Irgendjemand irgendeine Idee für einen stabilen, soliden und bestenfalls haltbaren Laufradsatz? Aktuelle Denkrichtung: H PLUS SON Archetyp mit DT Swiss 240S Nabe. Was könnte sonst noch so in diese Richtung gehen? ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 558977


Welche reifenbreite willste denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (28. Dezember 2016)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Aktuelle Denkrichtung: H PLUS SON Archetyp mit DT Swiss 240S Nabe.



Wieso die Archtype und nicht die Hydra. Ist etwas leichter, breiter und kann Tubeless.


----------



## TrueMoabit (29. Dezember 2016)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Nach rund 5.000 km hat es die Felge jetzt erwischt. Hatte der "Werksaustattung Laufrad" beim Kauf deutlich weniger zugetraut, wenngleich die Naben zwischenzeitlich auch schon ganz schön geächzt haben. Was kommt jetzt? Irgendjemand irgendeine Idee für einen stabilen, soliden und bestenfalls haltbaren Laufradsatz? Aktuelle Denkrichtung: H PLUS SON Archetyp mit DT Swiss 240S Nabe. Was könnte sonst noch so in diese Richtung gehen? ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 558977



Das sind wunderbare componenten. Die hplus son hydra ist explizit für Scheibenbremsen geeignet, vielleicht ist die Felge besser geeignet als eine archetype. Wobei an sich alle Anbauteile am awol/sequioa für die Tonne sind 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rubberduckxi (29. Dezember 2016)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Nach rund 5.000 km hat es die Felge jetzt erwischt. Hatte der "Werksaustattung Laufrad" beim Kauf deutlich weniger zugetraut, wenngleich die Naben zwischenzeitlich auch schon ganz schön geächzt haben. Was kommt jetzt? Irgendjemand irgendeine Idee für einen stabilen, soliden und bestenfalls haltbaren Laufradsatz? Aktuelle Denkrichtung: H PLUS SON Archetyp mit DT Swiss 240S Nabe. Was könnte sonst noch so in diese Richtung gehen? ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 558977



Das sind ja katastrophale Felgen! Waren diese kleinen Risslein schon immer da?


----------



## c3pflo (29. Dezember 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Das sind wunderbare componenten. Die hplus son hydra ist explizit für Scheibenbremsen geeignet, vielleicht ist die Felge besser geeignet als eine archetype. Wobei an sich alle Anbauteile am awol/sequioa für die Tonne sind
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Wieso für die Tonne?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrueMoabit (29. Dezember 2016)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Wieso für die Tonne?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Weil ich bis heute nicht verstehen kann, wieso man für einen einfachen Stahlrahmen und günstigsten Komponenten über 1000€ ausgeben kann. Specialized sagt zu 12kg Gewicht "robust" und "Reiserad" und kreiert einen Hype. Die Komponenten sind unverhältnismäßig schwer, schlecht verarbeitet und sehen leider nichtmal schick aus.


----------



## exmessenger (29. Dezember 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis auf die Hydra in Sachen Disc. Ich hatte bisher tatsächlich immer nur die Archetyp auf dem Schirm. Da ich mich normalerweise irgendwo im 30er-Reifenbereich bewege (aktuell Panaracer 35) und wohl auch nicht mehr als 42er aufziehen will (werde mit dem neuen Laufradsatz den Sawtooth testen) werde ich mit den H PLUS SON Felgen sicherlich gut klar kommen. Was die "Grundausstattung" des AWOL betrifft bin ich - wie schon erwähnt -  mit den Laufrädern echt zufrieden. 5.000 km ist eine sehr ordentliche Performance und da das Gewicht an diesem Rad keine Rolle für mich spielt komme ich mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhätnis immer noch sehr gut klar.


----------



## mfux (29. Dezember 2016)




----------



## hellmono (29. Dezember 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Weil ich bis heute nicht verstehen kann, wieso man für einen einfachen Stahlrahmen und günstigsten Komponenten über 1000€ ausgeben kann. Specialized sagt zu 12kg Gewicht "robust" und "Reiserad" und kreiert einen Hype. Die Komponenten sind unverhältnismäßig schwer, schlecht verarbeitet und sehen leider nichtmal schick aus.



Welche Alternativen gibts denn die günstiger, leichter oder robuster sind? Kurze Google Recherche ergab, dass Surly, Soma & Co. auch irgendwo bei 5-600€ für den Rahmen rangieren. Kaufe ich jetzt alle Parts beim Händler (Specialized ist halt keine Online-Brand), komme ich auch kaum günstiger weg. 

Klar kann man immer, mit viel Suche, und online bestellten Parts günstiger wegkommen. Aber gibt halt genug Leute, die "einfach" in einen Laden gehen und ein Rad kaufen. 

Ich hab meins allerdings auch (kaum) gebraucht gekauft, war günstiger.


----------



## TrueMoabit (29. Dezember 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen gibts denn die günstiger, leichter oder robuster sind? Kurze Google Recherche ergab, dass Surly, Soma & Co. auch irgendwo bei 5-600€ für den Rahmen rangieren. Kaufe ich jetzt alle Parts beim Händler (Specialized ist halt keine Online-Brand), komme ich auch kaum günstiger weg.
> 
> Klar kann man immer, mit viel Suche, und online bestellten Parts günstiger wegkommen. Aber gibt halt genug Leute, die "einfach" in einen Laden gehen und ein Rad kaufen.
> 
> Ich hab meins allerdings auch (kaum) gebraucht gekauft, war günstiger.



Meine Lösung war der Kaffenback von Planet X mit surly straggler Gabel und Pizza rack.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. Dezember 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Bild



Schee Fuxxe, warst Waken?
jetzt kommst a a mal nach Landshut auf a Isotonische Hopfenkaltschale - dann kann ich auch gleich das AWOL Probefahren 

Guadn Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (30. Dezember 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Meine Lösung war der Kaffenback von Planet X mit surly straggler Gabel und Pizza rack.



Nur leider scheitert man beim Kaffenback beim Versuch breite Schlappen aufzuziehen. Demnach im Vergleich keine wirkliche Alternative zu den ganzen Herstellern, die mit _S_ anfangen


----------



## mfux (30. Dezember 2016)

Hey Mikey, 
immer noch kein Reiseradl? Gehd ja gar ned... ;-)
Das AWOL ist immer ne Empfehlung wert!!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pefro (30. Dezember 2016)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Meine Lösung war der Kaffenback von Planet X mit surly straggler Gabel und Pizza rack.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro




Die Lösung mag ja für Dich passen, hat aber mit einem AWOL nicht viel zu tun. Was hilft es einen, wenn man ein paar Taler spart und dann auch alle Vorteile der teuren Lösung dafür liegen lassen muss?

Ich finde das AWOL günstig, die vergleichbare Konkurrenz ist da durch die Bank teurer.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Dezember 2016)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis auf die Hydra in Sachen Disc. Ich hatte bisher tatsächlich immer nur die Archetyp auf dem Schirm. Da ich mich normalerweise irgendwo im 30er-Reifenbereich bewege (aktuell Panaracer 35) und wohl auch nicht mehr als 42er aufziehen will (werde mit dem neuen Laufradsatz den Sawtooth testen) werde ich mit den H PLUS SON Felgen sicherlich gut klar kommen. Was die "Grundausstattung" des AWOL betrifft bin ich - wie schon erwähnt -  mit den Laufrädern echt zufrieden. 5.000 km ist eine sehr ordentliche Performance und da das Gewicht an diesem Rad keine Rolle für mich spielt komme ich mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhätnis immer noch sehr gut klar.



Ich mag ja Mavic nicht so wirklich, aber die hier könnte für dich interessant sein
https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-Auslaufmodell-p45691/schwarz-32-Loch-o20011/
Nen bissle Offset hat sie auch, aber für über 100kg freigegeben.
Das geschlossene felgenbett find ich super, da wird tubeless zum Kinderspiel


----------



## BentBlog (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
Ich versuche seit zwei Wochen ein awol probe zu fahren. Die Specialized Shops in Köln, Alsdorf, kerkrade hatten keine, Begründung war, man könne ja nur noch nen Rahmensatz kaufen...

Gibt es jemanden im Radius von ca. 50 km um Jülich, der mich mal sein awol probe sitzen lassen würde? Brauche wohl einen m-rahmen (nach Lektüre dieses Fadens und da ich beim Sequoia unerwarteterweise auch 56 statt 52 od 54 bräuchte, würde ich aber auch gerne einen L-rahmen probieren...)

Das wäre wirklich nett...
Gruß
Chris


----------



## hellmono (30. Dezember 2016)

Mein L könntest du in 40883 probefahren.


----------



## GBRS (30. Dezember 2016)

> 5.000 km ist eine sehr ordentliche Performance und da das Gewicht an diesem Rad keine Rolle für mich spielt komme ich mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhätnis immer noch sehr gut klar.



Also 5000km finde ich echt erbärmlich. Das ist für den ein oder anderen in einem Jahr abgespult. Und das würde ich dann auch reklamieren.
Musste mein Standard-Awol-VR nach 1000km ordentlich nachspannen bzw. zentrieren und hoffe sehr, dass es damit erledigt ist.
Die Felgen sind ja nicht gerade unterdimensioniert - verglichen mit den niedlichen Mavic MA40 u.ä. die ich an meinen alten Schrotthaufen seit Jahren fahre...


PS: ich halte mein Elite mit 10-fach Tiagra, den besten Schutzblechen, die ich je hatte, Gepäckträgern vorne und hinten (Tubus!) etc. für absolut sensationell ausgestattet. Habe die Karre für 1000E im Sale gekauft.


----------



## BentBlog (30. Dezember 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Mein L könntest du in 40883 probefahren.


Das ist sehr nett, vielen Dank! Sind etwa 85km, muss ich mal checken, wie ich da hin kommen kann. Ich schick Dir gleich noch ne pn... Ich würde dann noch auf jemanden mit nem m-Rahmen hoffen. Ist da jemand?


----------



## mfux (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich leider nicht...
Aber wie gross biste denn?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BentBlog (31. Dezember 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wie gross biste denn



175cm, 81 innenbeinlänge...


----------



## GBRS (31. Dezember 2016)

Das klingt eindeutig nach M!


----------



## mfux (31. Dezember 2016)

Jup. Fahre bei 1,70 ein M. Grösser dürft es nicht sein. Sattel ist nicht über Lenkerhöhe. Soll ja Leute geben, die das so wollen. Dann ein S....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ew742 (31. Dezember 2016)

BentBlog schrieb:


> 175cm, 81 innenbeinlänge...



Bin 173 groß/klein, fahre ein AWOL in M. L wäre mir zu groß gewesen...

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## BigJohn (31. Dezember 2016)

GBRS schrieb:


> Also 5000km finde ich echt erbärmlich. Das ist für den ein oder anderen in einem Jahr abgespult. Und das würde ich dann auch reklamieren.





GBRS schrieb:


> Musste mein Standard-Awol-VR nach 1000km ordentlich nachspannen bzw. zentrieren und hoffe sehr, dass es damit erledigt ist.
> Die Felgen sind ja nicht gerade unterdimensioniert - verglichen mit den niedlichen Mavic MA40 u.ä. die ich an meinen alten Schrotthaufen seit Jahren fahre...
> 
> 
> PS: ich halte mein Elite mit 10-fach Tiagra, den besten Schutzblechen, die ich je hatte, Gepäckträgern vorne und hinten (Tubus!) etc. für absolut sensationell ausgestattet. Habe die Karre für 1000E im Sale gekauft.


Dito, 5 tkm sind gar nichts. Das sollte jede 30€ Felge schaffen


----------



## mfux (31. Dezember 2016)

Naja, die müssen bei mir schon oft den Bordstein rauf. Auch im Gelände schepperts mal ordentlich....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (1. Januar 2017)

BentBlog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich versuche seit zwei Wochen ein awol probe zu fahren. Die Specialized Shops in Köln, Alsdorf, kerkrade hatten keine, Begründung war, man könne ja nur noch nen Rahmensatz kaufen...
> 
> Gibt es jemanden im Radius von ca. 50 km um Jülich, der mich mal sein awol probe sitzen lassen würde? Brauche wohl einen m-rahmen (nach Lektüre dieses Fadens und da ich beim Sequoia unerwarteterweise auch 56 statt 52 od 54 bräuchte, würde ich aber auch gerne einen L-rahmen probieren...)
> ...



Ja, am besten wirklich probefahren. Durch das lange Oberrohr hat das AWOL ne recht spezielle GEO. Normales Rennrad fahre ich auch in 56, dass AWOL in M.


----------



## pizpalue (2. Januar 2017)

Winter-Weihnacht-Geschenke-Bastelzeit.


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Januar 2017)

Liebe AWOL Gemeinde,
heute sind mir beim Putzen leider einige Risse an meinen Sitzstreben aufgefallen.  Ob die Risse nur die Beschichtung oder auch die Rohre an sich betreffen kann ich leider nicht sagen. Es handelt sich um ein 2016er AWOL Comp. Das Rad ist 14 Monate alt und wurde etwa 4000km bewegt, davon 650km mit vollem Gepäck auf einer Mehrtagestour.

Hat das von Euch schon Mal jemand gesehen?

Habe heute bei meinem Händler die Reklamation angestoßen. In einigen Tagen werde ich informiert, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Rommos (3. Januar 2017)

nicht schön.....


----------



## baerst5 (4. Januar 2017)

Sind nicht eher Stauchungen im Lack?


----------



## GBRS (4. Januar 2017)

Das erinnert optisch doch sehr an die Erscheinungen an den Ausfallenden (Swinger Dropouts).


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2017)

schaut echt so aus als würde der lack aufgehen aufgrund von flex oder sowas??


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Januar 2017)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Sind nicht eher Stauchungen im Lack?


Da tippe ich auch am ehesten drauf. Wobei das beim Comp ja nicht wirklich Lack ist, sondern so eine Art Beschichtung. 
Sollte aber trotzdem nicht passieren bei einem Reise-, Abenteuerrad. Auch nicht mit Belastung durch Heckträger.

Mein Händler meinte übrigens, dass es bei den Comp Modellen mal eine Charge gab, wo diese Schutzschicht sich häufiger abgelöst hat. Interessant.


----------



## pefro (4. Januar 2017)

Es gehört ja zum Konzept des AWOL das die Sitzstreben einen gewissen Flex aufweisen. Das das dann so endet, ist aber sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Wäre schön, wenn Du uns mal auf dem Laufenden hälst, wie die Geschichte weitergeht.

Wie sehen denn Deine Ausfallenden aus? Sind die ok, oder gibts da auch die bekannten "Risse" ?


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Januar 2017)

Ausfallenden sind intakt. Sind dort die Risse nicht hauptsächlich an den Rahmen mit der Öffnung für Riemenantrieb aufgetreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (4. Januar 2017)

Oh, das wär bitter wenn die Rahmen wieder nicht halten würden....

Krieg ich die Orginal 2015er Elite-Felgen tubeless-dicht?


Gruss!


----------



## pefro (4. Januar 2017)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ausfallenden sind intakt. Sind dort die Risse nicht hauptsächlich an den Rahmen mit der Öffnung für Riemenantrieb aufgetreten?



Es waren die Rahmen mit den Swinger Dropouts betroffen.


----------



## GBRS (5. Januar 2017)

mfux schrieb:


> Oh, das wär bitter wenn die Rahmen wieder nicht halten würden....



Außer der oberflächlichen Risse/Stauchungen war doch bisher nichts passiert, oder?


----------



## hellmono (6. Januar 2017)

Das große S wird den Rahmen dann sicher, wie immer, kulant und schnell tauschen. Alles andere würde mich sehr wundern.

Nervig ist es dennoch, keine Frage.


----------



## georg.m (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo Radfreunde.

Ich spiele mit Gedanken AWOL Rahmenset zu kaufen. Und bin von Vorschlägen zur Rahmengröße hier ein wenig irritiert. Ein paar Seiten vorher, wird einem werten Mitglied der Community bei 175/81cm ein Rahmen in Größe M empfohlen. Der Rahmen in Größe M hat Überstandshöhe von 794mm (Laut Specialized) und für mein Verständnis wäre der Rahmen aufgrund dieses Parameter schon recht knapp gewählt. Ich bin persönlich 178/81,5cm und musste im Sommer erfahren, dass Überstandhöhe auch ein wichtiger Parameter ist, dem man vom Kauf Beachtung schenken soll   Ich persönlich tendiere zu S, nur den 50er Vorbau wird dann durch 90mm Vorbau ausgetauscht. Wenn die Überstandshöhe nicht so knapp wäre, würde ich dann schon M nehmen. Oder kann es sein, dass die Überstandshöhe-Angabe bei Speci nicht wirklich stimmt?

Ferner, laut Beschreibung auf der Seite, sollte 2017er Frameset auch mit Kettenschaltung kompatibel. Laut Bilder sieht es nicht so aus, oder wird dann entsprechende Aufnahme mitgeliefert?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## BentBlog (13. Januar 2017)

Moin,
ich bin das werte


georg.m schrieb:


> Mitglied der Community


, dem bei bei 





georg.m schrieb:


> 175/81cm ein Rahmen in Größe M empfohlen


 wurde.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch ein AWOL mit eben dieser Rahmengröße probiert. Die Überstandshöhe war ok. Mit Schuhen (ohne fahre ich eigentlich nie ;-) ) war noch etwa 2cm Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Skrotum (hängt aber immer davon ab, wie weit man beim Absitzen vorrutscht, wg des Slopings). Der M-Rahmen hat insgesamt gut gepasst. Ein L-Rahmen (mit kürzerem Vorbau) könnte möglicherweise auch passen, ein S-Rahmen wäre mir sicher zu kurz gewesen. Ich sitze nicht sehr gestreckt...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## JayTurner (13. Januar 2017)

Hallo
@georg.m 
Beim Rahmenset ist so ein Schaltaugenadapter dabei. Ich würd dir auch bei deiner Größe kein S empfehlen, halte aber diese Größenberatung im Forum sowieso für etwas unnötig. Jeder hat eine andere Vorstellungen von seiner perfekten Größe und eine Probefahrt einfach das Beste ist. 
Wenn du sagst wo du herkommst kann man ja mal schauen, wo jemand mit nem Awol wäre.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## georg.m (13. Januar 2017)

BentBlog schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch ein AWOL mit eben dieser Rahmengröße probiert. Die Überstandshöhe war ok. Mit Schuhen (ohne fahre ich eigentlich nie ;-) ) war noch etwa 2cm Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Skrotum (hängt aber immer davon ab, wie weit man beim Absitzen vorrutscht, wg des Slopings). Der M-Rahmen hat insgesamt gut gepasst.
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Ich finde 2cm grenzwertig, kann man hinnehmen, aber 4cm wären mir persönlich lieber. Ich überlege eventuell auch Sequoia Rahmenset zu kaufen. Zwar gefällt mir Sequoia mehr als AWOL, ist aber auch ein wenig teurer und dazu werde ich noch neuen Laufradsatz (wegen Steckachsen) benötigen. Falls es Sequoia sein wird, wird es eindeutig in Größe M von mir genommen.


----------



## georg.m (13. Januar 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Hallo
> @georg.m
> Beim Rahmenset ist so ein Schaltaugenadapter dabei. Ich würd dir auch bei deiner Größe kein S empfehlen, halte aber diese Größenberatung im Forum sowieso für etwas unnötig. Jeder hat eine andere Vorstellungen von seiner perfekten Größe und eine Probefahrt einfach das Beste ist.
> Wenn du sagst wo du herkommst kann man ja mal schauen, wo jemand mit nem Awol wäre.
> Schönes Wochenende



Danke, für Dein Feedback.

Ja, völlig korrekt. Möchte nur vorerst Aufgrund der Erfahrung und Vorstellungen mit vorherigen Räder schon vorab abschätzen, was es passen sollte. Ich komme aus Berlin, an sich gibt's genug Speci-Händler hier, vielleicht hat noch jemand von denen ein fertiges Rad zum Probefahren, dann kann ich auch gleich Sequoia angucken. Erstmal spiele ich aber nur mit Gedanken statt Kaffenback was anderes mit mehr Reifefreiheit zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (13. Januar 2017)

georg.m schrieb:


> Falls es Sequoia sein wird, wird es eindeutig in Größe M von mir genommen.



Das glaube ich kaum...

Und immer dran denken: Rennrad Größen unterscheiden sich von MTB Größen - auch was die Überstandshöhe angeht.


----------



## georg.m (13. Januar 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Und immer dran denken: Rennrad Größen unterscheiden sich von MTB Größen - auch was die Überstandshöhe angeht.



Mit MTB kenne ich mich nicht besonders aus. Was soll sich da bitte bei Überstandhöhe genau unterscheiden? Für eine Aufklärung wäre ich sehr verbunden. 

Beim Auswahl eines Rahmens gucke ich zuerst auf Oberrohrlänge plus Vorbau, dann auf Steuerrohrlänge plus Gabelhöhe und anschließend auf Überstandshöhe sowie Sitzrohrwinkel. Andere Daten werden auch nebensächlich angeguckt. Welche Größenbezeichnung der Rahmen hat ist mir egal, vor allem sind o.g. Daten wichtig.


----------



## ew742 (13. Januar 2017)

georg.m schrieb:


> Danke, für Dein Feedback.
> 
> Ja, völlig korrekt. Möchte nur vorerst Aufgrund der Erfahrung und Vorstellungen mit vorherigen Räder schon vorab abschätzen, was es passen sollte. Ich komme aus Berlin, an sich gibt's genug Speci-Händler hier, vielleicht hat noch jemand von denen ein fertiges Rad zum Probefahren, dann kann ich auch gleich Sequoia angucken. Erstmal spiele ich aber nur mit Gedanken statt Kaffenback was anderes mit mehr Reifefreiheit zu nehmen.



Könnte Dir in Altlandsberg (etwas außerhalb) ein AWOL in M zur Probefahrt anbieten.

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## georg.m (13. Januar 2017)

@ew742: Danke Christoph, sehr nett. Zur Kenntnis genommen und falls notwendig sein wird, würde ich gern auf Dein Angebot zugreifen.


----------



## BentBlog (13. Januar 2017)

georg.m schrieb:


> . Falls es Sequoia sein wird, wird es eindeutig in Größe M von mir genommen.


Sequoia wird nicht in s,m,l angeboten. 52,54,56 wäre die wahl... Wobei m ~ 56


----------



## georg.m (13. Januar 2017)

BentBlog schrieb:


> Sequoia wird nicht in s,m,l angeboten. 52,54,56 wäre die wahl... Wobei m ~ 56


Ops, keine Ahnung wie ich auf M gekommen bin, ich meinte eigentlich 54


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (14. Januar 2017)

georg.m schrieb:


> Mit MTB kenne ich mich nicht besonders aus. Was soll sich da bitte bei Überstandhöhe genau unterscheiden? Für eine Aufklärung wäre ich sehr verbunden.



Du fährst am Rennrad keine so starke Überhöhung wie am MTB. Die MTB Überhöhung ist ja kein Selbstzweck, sondern dem Einsatzgebiet geschuldet (öfter mal Abspringen im Gelände usw...). 

Bei den "Gravelbikes" wie dem AWOL bist Du dann in der Kategorie Räder angekommen wo die unterschiedlichen Geometrien ziemlich hemmungslos durcheinander gemischt werden und das führ natürlich ab und an zu etwas Verwirrung. Solche Räder werden eben auch mal ohne Überhöhung gefahren oder mit genausoviel Überhöhung wie bei einem MTB und passen trotzdem. Da muss man immer viele Faktoren berücksichtigen. Hinzu kommt speziell beim AWOL das lange OR, dass viele andere Gravel Bikes so nicht haben und was überhaupt nicht Rennrad typisch ist.

Das Sequioa hingegen geht viel mehr in Richtung typische Rennrad Geo, deshalb hat sich Specialized da auch wieder an den Rennradgrößen orientiert. Kann also auch gut sein, dass Du am Sequia ein 56er bräuchtest.

Wenn Du nicht schon viele Räder in der Richtung gefahren bist und genau weisst, was Du willst, kann man Dir eigentl. nur einen richtigen Tipp geben: PROBEFAHREN!


----------



## georg.m (14. Januar 2017)

@pefro, vielen Dank für die Mühe und Aufklärung.

Das habe ich schon vermutet, dass es wahrscheinlich die Begrifflichkeiten verwechselt wurden. Mit ging's um die Überstandshöhe, die Entfernung zwischen Boden und Oberrohr.   Bei AWOL in M beträgt die Überstandshöhe 794mm. Ich finde es bei meiner Schrittlänge 81-81,5cm sehr knapp. Zwar wird es natürlich auch durch die Reifengröße und Schuhe beeinflusst, aber so rechnerisch muss es schon 4cm Luft dort sein.

Bzgl. Oberrohr, der ist schon wirklich sehr lang bei AWOL, aber man muss es doch mit Vorbaulänge (und noch paar Kleinigkeiten) betrachten. AWOL ist von der Stange mit sehr kurzen Vorbauten ausgestattet und dann stimmt die Gesamtlänge schon wieder.


----------



## dermosel (16. Januar 2017)

Hier ein Bildbeweis für die Reisetauglichkeit eines AWOL's.









 
Sind seit Juli unterwegs von Berlin nach Bangkok und haben außer ein paar Platten keine Ausfälle zu vermelden. Dropouts mussten zweimal nachgestellt werden.


----------



## JayTurner (16. Januar 2017)

Servus.
 Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen. Bin auf der Suche nach den Dropout Schrauben vom Awol Comp oder Frameset etc.(siehe Foto) 
Weiß jemand wie diese Schrauben heißen oder vielleicht auch wo ich sie herkriege?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Januar 2017)

Frage in die Runde bzgl. Felgenbreite:

Ich bin gerade dabei, meinem AWOL neue Felgen zu gönnen und schwanke zwischen den WTB KOM i23 (23mm/28mm) und KOM i25 (25mm/30mm). Als Reifen kommen WTB Nano 2.1 und WTB Riddler 45c ins Haus. 

Ich bin mir etwas unsicher, ob die Nanos auf den i25 Felgen nicht zu breit für's Awol werden bzw. die Felge zu breit für den Riddler sind. 

Hat hier jemand dazu eine Meinung?

Herzlichsten Dank!


----------



## wowbagger (16. Januar 2017)

dermosel schrieb:


> Hier ein Bildbeweis für die Reisetauglichkeit eines AWOL's
> Sind seit Juli unterwegs von Berlin nach Bangkok und haben außer ein paar Platten keine Ausfälle zu vermelden. Dropouts mussten zweimal nachgestellt werden.


Sensationell! Wie schaltet ihr die Rohloffs? Viel Spaß sawadee


----------



## Altmetal (16. Januar 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Servus.
> Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen. Bin auf der Suche nach den Dropout Schrauben vom Awol Comp oder Frameset etc.(siehe Foto)
> Weiß jemand wie diese Schrauben heißen oder vielleicht auch wo ich sie herkriege?


Die sehen wie Kettenblattschrauben aus. Sollte man im Radladen bekommen.


----------



## dermosel (17. Januar 2017)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Sensationell! Wie schaltet ihr die Rohloffs? Viel Spaß sawadee



Hallo,
Wir schalten die Rohloff über eine Gebla Rohbox. 


 
Dafür muss man dann die originalen SRAM-Shifter leicht modifizieren. Man entnimmt dazu dem Innenleben des Shifters eine kleine Feder (der Name dieses Bauteils ist mir leider nicht geläufig) und kann dann jeweils einen Shifter zum rauf und einen zum runterschalten verwenden. Klappt bisher vortrefflich und ist auch von Rohloff freigegeben. Auf der GEBLA-Rohbox Homepage ist auch der Umbau der shifter gut beschrieben. Hat bei mir ca 5min pro shifter gedauert.
Damit das ganze funktioniert braucht man allerdings eine Rohloff mit externem Schaltgehäuse. Für mich war es rein optisch die sauberste Lösung und funktionell hab ich keinen Vergleich, bin aber komplett zufrieden.


----------



## Specialk (17. Januar 2017)

@dermosel 

Hi, 

schöne Reise, habt ihr ein Reiseblog oder sonst was wo ihr eure Abenteuer mit den daheim gebliebenen teilt?


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Januar 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn Du uns mal auf dem Laufenden hälst, wie die Geschichte weitergeht.



Es gibt Neuigkeiten bezüglich meiner Reklamations-Geschichte. 
Specialized bietet mir zwei Lösungsmöglichkeiten an:

Nummer 1: Ein AWOL Expert Rahmenset. 
Vorteil: ich kenne die Geo und weiß, dass es passen würde. Nachteile: Swinger Dropouts, Farbe gefällt mir nicht (red/dirt). AWOL Comp Rahmen in schwarz sind leider nicht mehr verfügbar und werden es in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht sein.

Nummer 2: Ein schwarzer Sequoia Rahmen mit Stahlgabel, inklusive passendem LRS (weil Steckachse am Sequoia). 
Vorteil: Schwarzer Rahmen ohne diese Swinger Dropouts. Nachteil: Ich weiß nicht, ob mir die sportlichere Geo auf langen Touren zusagen wird. Ich finde die entspannte Geo des AWOL eigentlich super für mich.

Ich werde nachher mal den Concept Store besuchen, um das Sequoia probezusitzen. Bin gespannt, wie es mir taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermosel (17. Januar 2017)

Specialk schrieb:


> @dermosel
> 
> Hi,
> 
> schöne Reise, habt ihr ein Reiseblog oder sonst was wo ihr eure Abenteuer mit den daheim gebliebenen teilt?


Unsere Erfahrungen schreiben wir hier so gut es geht mit:
www.wir2.reisen
Grüße aus Laos


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Januar 2017)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten bezüglich meiner Reklamations-Geschichte.
> Specialized bietet mir zwei Lösungsmöglichkeiten an:
> 
> Nummer 1: Ein AWOL Expert Rahmenset.
> ...




das nenn ich mal ne coole nummer oO


----------



## pefro (17. Januar 2017)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten bezüglich meiner Reklamations-Geschichte.
> Specialized bietet mir zwei Lösungsmöglichkeiten an:



Super, so soll das doch sein!


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Januar 2017)

Ja, das stimmt. 
Ich hoffe nur sehr, dass mir das Sequoia passt. Der AWOL Expert Rahmen wäre wirklich nur eine Notlösung für mich.


----------



## JayTurner (17. Januar 2017)

@BikeMike78 
Wie viel müsstest Du mit Laufrädern Aufpreis für den Sequoia Base Rahmen zahlen? Denke, dass Dir die Geo gut gefällt,
da sich der Unterschied zum Awol gut mit Spacern, Vorbau, Sattel oder sogar nem größeren Rahmen angleichen
liese. Hab mir damals meinen reklamierten Awol Rahmen wieder geschweißt und bau ihn grad neu auf. ich finde die Dropouts schon 
sehr gut. Eine Notlösung ist der neue Expert Rahmen für mich nicht, aber die Farbe ist echt nicht der Hit.


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Januar 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Eine Notlösung ist der neue Expert Rahmen für mich nicht, aber die Farbe ist echt nicht der Hit.


Das war meinerseits vielleicht etwas drastisch formuliert, ich will den Expert Rahmen auch gar nicht schlecht machen. 
Für mich persönlich stimmt einfach die Farbe absolut nicht und ich hatte mich damals bewusst für die Comp Variante ohne die Swingers entschieden, nachdem ich hier von einigen negativen Erfahrungen damit gelesen hatte. Riemenantrieb oder Rohloff stehen bei mir eh nicht auf der Liste. 

@JayTurner : Du hattest recht bezüglich der Sequoia Geo. Das Rad hat mir bei der Probefahrt ziemlich gut gefallen. Man sitzt zwar schon etwas sportlicher, als auf dem AWOL und der Sattel hat etwas mehr Überhöhung. Man ist aber trotzdem weit entfernt von einer racigen Sitzposition, wie auf einem Renner. Einzig den langen Vorbau (100mm) fand ich sehr ungewohnt, aber da würde dann ja eh der von meinem AWOL dran kommen. 



JayTurner schrieb:


> Wie viel müsstest Du mit Laufrädern Aufpreis für den Sequoia Base Rahmen zahlen?


Laut meinem Händler gar nix.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Januar 2017)

jup bei speci zahlst da nix. die sind da konsequent. vllt würdest was zahlen wenn du lieb fragst ob du gegen aufpreis das model mit carbongabel bekommst


----------



## JayTurner (18. Januar 2017)

@BikeMike78 Dann find ich den Deal Nummer 2 schon sehr gut. Ich fahr die Dropouts gerne, weil sie viel mehr Reifenfreiheit zulassen. 
-Ich hätte sämtliche Schrauben von den Dropouts gerissen oder verlegt.
Für alle die, die auch Ersatz suchen.
Es handelt sich um Kettenblattschrauben in Edelstahl( Danke @Altmetal) 
Kopf ist 12mm mit M8 Gewinde. Rahmen wird mit 16mm (extra Lang von Sugino) verschraubt und der Schaltaugenadapter mit 5,3mm (kurz) plus Hülse.
Wollte sie eigentlich bei S bestellen. Die haben mir dann für 80€ die Dropouts plus den 5 Schrauben angeboten und mich im Regen stehen lassen. Zum Glück gibt's dieses Forum.
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Januar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> jup bei speci zahlst da nix. die sind da konsequent. vllt würdest was zahlen wenn du lieb fragst ob du gegen aufpreis das model mit carbongabel bekommst


Hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Allerdings ist das Sequoia Rahmenset momentan wohl absolut vergriffen. Ich kann mit der Stahlgabel ohnehin gut leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuetzt (19. Januar 2017)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Allerdings ist das Sequoia Rahmenset momentan wohl absolut vergriffen. Ich kann mit der Stahlgabel ohnehin gut leben.



Moin BikeMike78,
ich habe erst diese Woche bei Bikesnboards.de das Rahmenset (Pro Module) bestellt. Mir wurde zugesichert, dass es im März kommen wird. Gab da keinerlei Probleme oder sonstiges. Falls also weiterhin Interesse bestehen sollte, versuche es da mal 

Grüße


----------



## exmessenger (21. Januar 2017)

Zwischenlösunglaufradsatz und frisch peputzt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (21. Januar 2017)

Heute nochmal eine schöne Wintertour gemacht. Vielleicht die Letzte mit dem AWOL.


----------



## georg.m (21. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Tipp mit Rahmengröße. Da ich von meinem Kaffenback letztendlich  wegen zu geringe Reifenfreiheit enttäuscht bin, hatte ich  jetzt intensiv nach Ersatz geguckt und diverse Gravel- sowie Adventure Rahmen angeguckt. Da hatte ich Ritchey Ascent entdeckt, und anhand von Rahmendaten passte es mir sehr gut. Kostet aber deutlich teurer als AWOL, man beachte auch, dass man bei AWOL Rahmenset u.a. Lenker Sattelstütze, Sattel mitbekommt. Dabei hatte ich zum Spaß die Rahmendaten von Ascent und AWOL verglichen und musste überraschend feststellen, dass AWOL in S sehr ähnlich mit Ritchey Ascent im M ist. Die Unterschiede sind wirklich sehr minimal. Und so rein vom Rechnen werde mir S sehr passen. Um z. Bsp. die gewünschte Überhöhung hin zu bekommen musste ich bestimmt noch ein paar Spacer rausnehmen, nur die Vorbau werde ich eventuell in 80/90mm länge benötigen, was aber an sich eher positiv zu sehen ist. Mich hatten nur die Empfehlungen hier und insbesondere Empfehlung von Speci sehr irritiert. Laut Sizing Guide empfiehlt Specialized AWOL in S für Körpergröße zwischen 158 und 168cm. Außerdem finde ich die Körpergröße das ungeeignetste Maß von Rahmengröße, aber ok, an sich keine Ahnung wie Speci auf solche Empfehlung kommt. Zwar konnte ich mit M bestimmt auch gut fahren, aber da ich ein wenig sportlicher möchte, finde S für mich laut Rahmen Daten sehr passend. Vielleicht vestehe ich nur den zweck der Rahmen nicht richtig, aber  wenn die Geometrie in S für meine Bedürfnisse (Überhöhung so 4cm ohne Spacerturm und Gemütlich gestreckt mit Vorbau zwischen 70 und 100mm) am Besten passt, warum nicht ?!

Übrigens falls jemand online kaufen wollte, bitte Nano Bikes 10% Rabatt auf Speci Räder über diese WE.


----------



## harald_legner (22. Januar 2017)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Zwischenlösunglaufradsatz und frisch peputzt.Anhang anzeigen 566993


Oh, du hast die schönen Schmutzlappen abgeschnitten?!


----------



## exmessenger (23. Januar 2017)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Oh, du hast die schönen Schmutzlappen abgeschnitten?!



Ja, das war tatsächlich eine meiner ersten optischen Optimierungsmassnahmen, allerdings nicht komplett weggeschnitten - ein Friseur würde sagen Faconschnitt ...(*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (23. Januar 2017)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Ja, das war tatsächlich eine meiner ersten optischen Optimierungsmassnahmen, allerdings nicht komplett weggeschnitten - ein Friseur würde sagen Faconschnitt ...(*


Ja, die traurigen Überreste habe ich gesehen ... ;-)


----------



## daumenschalter (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Awol Freunde,
nach langen stillen Mitlesens hab ich mich endlich angemeldet, um natürlich direkt mit einer Frage aufzutrumpfen...
Es geht um einen Umbau auf einen geraden Lenker.
Ich fahre das 2015 er awol Elite.
Ich dachte an einen ergotec Lenker und um sortenrein zu bleiben, an die Sora Bremshebel sowie die  Sora 3 x 9 Schalthebel für Triggerschaltung(?).
Die Frage an euch ist:
Passen die Bremshebel für mechanische Scheibenbremsen bezüglich der unterschiedlichen Hebelwirkung / Zuglänge oder sind die Sora nur für Felgenbremsen ausgelegt.?
Gibt es Probleme bei der Schalteinheit?

https://www.bike24.de/p139074.html
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/shimano-sora-bl-3500-bremshebel/aid:631717

Ich bin nich so der Schrauber, möchte mich da nun aber mal endlich daran wagen.
Über son bisschen Hilfe und mögliche Alternativen würd ich mich echt freuen.
Übrigens, cooles Forum ...

Liebe Grüsse. Chris


----------



## blaubaer (27. Januar 2017)

wieso nicht gleich auf ein Set mit Hydraulischen Bremsen umbauen ?


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2017)

@daumenschalter Die Soragruppe wird ja von Shimano für ihre universelle Einsetzbarkeit beworben und bei 9-fach Antrieben kann man bei Shimano fast alles bunt mischen. Mit der Schaltung wärst du also auf der sicheren Seite. Die Spyre kann laut Tektro/TRP mit allen Hebeln gefahren werden also sollte das auch passen.

Theoretisch hätte ich fast alles was du brauchst schon da. Ich schreibe dir eine PN.

Sofern dir das Rad jetzt nicht deutlich zu lang ist, solltest du eventuell über einen längeren Vorbau nachdenken.


----------



## pizpalue (27. Januar 2017)

http://www.bikepacking.com/routes/central-oregon-backcountry-explorer/

Alles ziemlich cool:

Fotos, Landschaft, Biker(innen), Bikes 

und ein Awol ist auch dabei!


----------



## georg.m (27. Januar 2017)

@daumenschalter: SHIMANO Sora BL-3500 Bremshebel funktioieren laut Beschreibung mit Rennradbremsen und V-Brake.  Es heißt Du kannst diese Bremshebel nehmen und falls die mit TRP Spyre benutzt werden, musst Du darauf achten, dass die Hebeln entsprechend auf Rennradbremsen eingestellt sind (Es ist in Anleitung beschreiben, wie man zwischen MTB und ROAD wechselt). Ferner vielleicht wären BL-4700 besseres Wahl. Ist eine Gruppe höher als Sora und kosten bei Rose günstiger als BL-R3000, BL-3500 sind da nicht mehr lieferbar: https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/shimano-tiagra-bl-4700-road-bremshebelsatz--2016-/aid:811928

Die andere Frage, wahrscheinlich eher als rhetorisch anzusehen, warum willst Du von Drop- auf Flat-Lenker umbauen. Früher kam ich mit Flatlenker irgendwie besser aus als mit Drop, mittlerweile wo ich mich mit Radanpassungen am Körper auseinander gesetzt habe, komme ich mit Drop sehr gut aus sowie mag es deutlich mehr als Flatlenker. Demnächst möchte ich eigentlich mein Stadtrad von Flat auf Drop Umbauen. Droplenker bittet in meinen Augen deutlich mehr, aber jeder natürlich wie er möchte.


----------



## GBRS (27. Januar 2017)

Gerade für den Stadtgebrauch finde ich einen geraden Lenker deutlich angenehmer. Und für grobes Gelände insb. mit viel Gepäck.

Benutze am Stadtrad die günstigen Sora Flatbar Hebel. Abgesehen von den Einstellschrauben (Plastik) sind die für das Geld super und nicht zu vergleichen mit dem ähnlich billigen Schrott den man manchmal von Tektro oder Promax sieht.


----------



## daumenschalter (28. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge und Anregungen bezüglich meines Umbaus von dropbar auf flatbar. Jetzt kann ich mich nach den richtigen Teilen umsehen. Grundsätzlich zum Thema dropbar möchte ich sagen, das neben alten Stahlrennrädern, mit denen ich nie so richtig warm geworden bin, das Awol mein erstes Rennlenkerbike wurde, auf dem ich mich gut gefühlt habe. Irgendwie ein sattes Handling mit den dicken Reifen und dem breiten Lenker. Für ein Gepäcktourenrad ist es dennoch ein Rad mit Abstrichen. Zunächst einmal habe ich das Rad eine Nummer zu gross gekauft. Ich bin mit einer Grösse von 184 cm und eher langen Beinen immer an der Grenze mit Grosse m und l bzw. 56 57 58 Rahmenhöhe. 
Ein Rose 29er Mr. RIDE hatte ich mal in Grösse m, was etwas zu klein war für Touren. Das Awol ist in l eher zu gross, ich hab mir einen kürzeren Vorbau dran gemacht, war spürbar besser. Trotzdem ist das schon ein schweres Ding, auch wenn ich nicht der Superleicht Fanatiker bin. Und der Rahmen fängt bei Taschen hinten an zu flattern, wenn ich freihändig fahre. Eigentlich ein No go...ich hab mal ne mehrwöchige Tour mit einem velotraum cross cromoly 26 Zoll gerader Lenker gemacht, das war super. Taschen vorn und hinten, dennoch super agil. Ein tolles touren mtb... Wurde mir geklaut...
Eine Frage an euch hab ich noch...
bevor ich mit dem Umbau beginne, Frage ich mich, das Awol zu verkaufen, um mir vielleicht ein Rad aufzubauen, mit dem ich wirklich zufrieden bin. Das velotraum speedster wär vielleicht das richtige. Oder was von surly...
Was mich von einem Verkauf abhält, ist eine Beule durch einen Lenkereinschlag im Oberrohr bei einem lächerlichen Sturz bei 5 km/h. Ich hatte das Rad einen Monat und wollte auf eine Wochentour...klasse, Tour war vorbei, weil mein Ellenbogen genäht werden musste...ein Fahrradhändler meinte zur Beule nur: wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden...na ja, so gesehen gehören das awol und ich jetzt zusammen...ich hab ne Narbe und das Bike ne Beule... 
Das Rad hat 3000 Kilometer runter und ist gut in Schuss.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Januar 2017)

Dir ist klar das des awol nicht für schweres Gepäck hinten gemacht ist?  Und ja der Rahmen ist echt flexibel daher hinten auch das flattern. Dafür eben schön weich zu fahren


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2017)

Falls jemand ein Awol Expert Rahmen/Gabel-Set in Größe L sucht, ich hätte da was abzugeben: Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayTurner (28. Januar 2017)

@daumenschalter Hast du mal bei deinem Händler bzgl Crash Replacement nachgefragt? Kaputte Rahmen sind schwer zu Geld zu machen.
-Finde es ehrlich gesagt total egal mit welchem Lenker jemand rumfährt. Für die Person, die es fährt muss es passen und aus.
Hab mir einen reklamierten Awol Comp Rahmen die letzten Wochen aufgebaut um mein 35 Jahre altes Pendelrad zu pensionieren und mein kleines Kind auf einem Frontsitz zum Spielplatz zu transportieren. Dafür brauchts ordentlich Platz und vorallem Breite. Daher ist der Flatbar für mich eine gute Wahl. Zudem hat man nicht das Qual mit der mickrigen Auswahl an hydraulischen Bremshebeln und kann auch weniger Geld ausgeben. (Würde trotzdem auf langen Touren nie einen Dropbar gegen Flatbar eintauschen wollen) Jedenfalls ist es jetzt fast fertig und es fährt sich super bei den derzeitigen Wetterverhältnissen. Der Aufbau ist mit 27.5” Laufrädern und 2.3 Ground Control Grid Reifen. Gruppe ist eine SLX gepaart mit einer günstigen Shimano Bremse. Schaltung 1x9 Fach. Wird nächste Woche aber getauscht, weil der 9 Fach SLX Hebel nicht mit dem 10 Fach SLX Schaltwerk harmoniert. So was aber auch....Fotos mit dem Sitz kommen noch.
Wünsch euch ne schöne Sonntagstour und bis bald.


----------



## blaubaer (29. Januar 2017)

Flatbar Rockt


----------



## tagoon (29. Januar 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 569520



Gefällt mir gut dein Rad. 
Was sind das den für Schutzbleche?
Und was ist das für ein Ständer? Ich suche noch einen damit das Rad beim Kinderanhänger ankuppeln nicht umkippt.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Januar 2017)

Kommen beide gut


----------



## JayTurner (29. Januar 2017)

@tagoon das sind Specialized Roll Schutzbleche für 650b x 2.3 Reifen. Musste hinten mittig noch nen Winkel reinnieten aber ansonsten passen die sehr gut und wackeln nicht. Ständer ist von XLC. Hatte ich rumliegen. Bei den neueren Rahmen (ab'15) sind ja eh schöne Bohrungen für den Ständer. Bei meinem musste ich es mit dem Gegenstück klemmen.
Wie befestigst du die Kupplung? Hätte gerne ne Lösung die nicht an den Dropouts hängt.
Grüße


----------



## GBRS (29. Januar 2017)

Flat Bar drauf und dazu ein paar gute/günstige Hydraulikbremsen (Shimano M396 oder so) und gut. Passt zu dem Rahmen doch ziemlich gut, der Aufbau.


----------



## reense (29. Januar 2017)

daumenschalter schrieb:


> Eine Frage an euch hab ich noch...
> bevor ich mit dem Umbau beginne, Frage ich mich, das Awol zu verkaufen, um mir vielleicht ein Rad aufzubauen, mit dem ich wirklich zufrieden bin. Das velotraum speedster wär vielleicht das richtige. Oder was von surly...
> Was mich von einem Verkauf abhält, ist eine Beule durch einen Lenkereinschlag im Oberrohr bei einem lächerlichen Sturz bei 5 km/h. Ich hatte das Rad einen Monat und wollte auf eine Wochentour...klasse, Tour war vorbei, weil mein Ellenbogen genäht werden musste...ein Fahrradhändler meinte zur Beule nur: wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden...na ja, so gesehen gehören das awol und ich jetzt zusammen...ich hab ne Narbe und das Bike ne Beule...
> Das Rad hat 3000 Kilometer runter und ist gut in Schuss.
> Was meint ihr?



Hallo zusammen,

genau diese Frage stelle ich mir aktuell auch...Ich fahre ein rotes Awol Evo aus dem 2016. Als ich mir letztes Jahr das Teil gekauft habe, war ich Feuer und Flamme für das Rad. Wohl auch ein bisschen aufgrund der Marketing Kampagne und dem TCR Film. Im August letztes Jahr bin ich dann mit leichtem Gepäck in 6 Tagen ca 1100 km von Frankfurt bis in die Slowakei gefahren. Das hat gut geklappt, aber irgendwie konnte ich mich mur schwer mit der Sitzposition anfreunden (Vielleicht ist das beim Sequoia anders!?) und, was für mich nun entscheidend zum Verkauf des Rads beiträgt, das Gewicht ist für mich einfach zu hoch. Ich wiege zwischen 70 und 75 Kilo und da merke ich einfach wie das Rad schwer in die Gänge kommt. Noch dazu müsste ich ca. 400 bis 600 Euro investieren um einen leichteren Laufradsatz zu bekommen. Der original LRS ist einfach sack schwer. 

Also, falls jemand interesse hat darf er sich gerne per PN bei mir melden. Das Rad kann in 60487 angeschaut und getestet werden.


----------



## tagoon (30. Januar 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> @tagoon das sind Specialized Roll Schutzbleche für 650b x 2.3 Reifen. Musste hinten mittig noch nen Winkel reinnieten aber ansonsten passen die sehr gut und wackeln nicht. Ständer ist von XLC. Hatte ich rumliegen. Bei den neueren Rahmen (ab'15) sind ja eh schöne Bohrungen für den Ständer. Bei meinem musste ich es mit dem Gegenstück klemmen.
> Wie befestigst du die Kupplung? Hätte gerne ne Lösung die nicht an den Dropouts hängt.
> Grüße



Danke für die Info.

Ich habe einen Thule Anhänger und genau wie du am ausfallende befestigt.  An meinem 2016 model sind ja nicht die verschiebbaren ausfallenden dran, passen aber trotzdem nicht gut. Ich muss da noch was an der Kupplung wegschleifen damit es passt.


----------



## pizpalue (31. Januar 2017)

http://www.rad-forum.de/showflat/Number/1257296/gonew/1#UNREAD

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal ein Hinweis auf eine Tour auf den Kahlen Asten bei Winterberg vom Radreiseforum. Im letzten Jahr bin ich die Tour gefahren. Die Streckenführung ist wirklich nett und eine gute Mischung zwischen Asphalt, Radwegen und Schotter - eben genau richtig für das Awol.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
mal ein Keller Handy Bild von meinem AWOL um auch der Sitte des Bilder einstellens nachzukommen 

Ich hab seit einem Monat den Specialized Sawtooth drauf...eigentlich ein angenehm zu fahrender Reifen...aber der Pannenschutz ist für meinen Geschmack grausam. Beim Pendeln in den letzten vier Wochen drei Platten, weil das Profil Scherben quasi "ansaugt" und insbesondere die ganz kleinen Schweren auch nicht mehr freigibt.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Hat jemand `nen Tip für was pannensichereres, in 42 mm ebenfalls mit Skinwall Optik?


----------



## c3pflo (31. Januar 2017)

zwops schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 570438
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> mal ein Keller Handy Bild von meinem AWOL um auch der Sitte des Bilder einstellens nachzukommen
> ...



Soma Shikoro

Panaracer Pasela PT

Fahre beide, beide super. Pasela ist supergünstig, aber gibt es, glaube ich, maximal in 38er Breite. Shikoros habe ich in 42mm seit über nem Jahr jeden Tag im Alltag in der Stuttgarter Innenstadt im Einsatz, bisher keinen einzigen Platten! Dafür aber teuer..


----------



## zwops (31. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Tips!


----------



## Bonpensiero (1. Februar 2017)

Compass Barlow Pass

oder den richtig dicken

Compass Snoqualmie Pass


----------



## c3pflo (2. Februar 2017)

@Bonpensiero haben die Compass-Reifen einen vernünftigen Pannenschutz? Man liest da sehr unterschiedliche Dinge..


----------



## Bonpensiero (2. Februar 2017)

Der Standard Bon Jon läuft seit einem 3/4 Jahr bei meiner besseren Hälfte ohne Probleme. Ob Glück oder Qualität kann ich nicht sagen. Meine Paselas brauchten in der Zeit aber schon zwei Wechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (3. Februar 2017)

Schlauchlos? Wohl eher nicht...
Warum nicht? ;-)


----------



## blaubaer (4. Februar 2017)

Fertig !? ist zwar ein Rad bei mir nie. Aber so passt es mal sehr gut.


----------



## tagoon (4. Februar 2017)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Fertig !? ist zwar ein Rad bei mir nie. Aber so passt es mal sehr gut.



Das ist "leider" bei uns allen so 

Ist sehr schön geworden das Rad. Mir gefallen die Reifen. Falls meine Specialized Fatboy gumwall mal durch sind möchte ich auch welche mit großem Specialized Schriftzug.


----------



## kommski (4. Februar 2017)

Eurer Räder sind viel zu sauber 




Könnt ihr mir eine Sattelstütze empfehlen? Eine die in der Handhabung etwas geschmeidiger ist als die original verbaute.


----------



## MrGrey (5. Februar 2017)

Ich hab ne Frage zur Scheinwerfer-Montage am Pizza Rack. Hab das bisher mit einem U-Halter vorn an der Bohrung gemacht (http://bumm.de/de/produkte/mehr/produkt/471u.html?) - da ist die Lampe aber sehr exponiert, sodass die mir gestern bei einem Sturz kaputt gegangen ist. Habt ihr mal andere Lösungen gesehen (z.B. seitlich so Randonneur-Rack mäßig?)? Oder gibt es vllt einen Halter, mit dem die Lampe unter das Rack wandert? Der Scheinwerfer ist der relativ kleine Eyc (http://bumm.de/de/produkte/dynamo-scheinwerfer/produkt/160rdi.html?)


----------



## Altmetal (5. Februar 2017)

Montage am Lenker kommt nicht in Frage? Dafür gäbe es von B&M das hier: http://bumm.de/de/produkte/mehr/produkt/470lh.html


----------



## pefro (5. Februar 2017)

Du kannst sie auch an einem Spacer unter den Vorbau montieren. Das ist geschützter. Mach natürlich nur Sinn, wenn Du Dein Front Rack nicht so hoch belädst. Außerdem gibts auch Vorbaukappen mit Gewinde für die Beleuchtung. Ist etwas eleganter, als das Bumms Teil.


----------



## JayTurner (8. Februar 2017)

Servus
Gerade bei Kleinanzeigen gefunden ...Ein Ewol....


----------



## GBRS (8. Februar 2017)

Na ob die Swinger Dropouts das so gerne mögen ;-)
Die Momentabstützung hätte man jedenfalls deutlich eleganter direkt daran verschrauben können. 


Anderes Thema:

Habe gerade das originale Elite 2016 Voderrad durch ein Laufrad bestehend aus Shutter Precision PL-8, Shimano 160mm Centerlock Bremsscheibe, 2mm Speichen und Mach 1 Neo Felge getauscht (Laufrad von ebay, 109 Euro).
Fazit:

mit Reifen (Trigger Sport, 42) und Bremsscheibe, aber ohne SSP wiegt das alte 1900, das neue 2200 Gramm.
Hatte bei der dicken Original-Felge mit deutlich weniger Unterschied gerechnet, die Mach1 scheint aber auch kein Leichtgewicht zu sein.


----------



## exmessenger (9. Februar 2017)

kommski schrieb:


> Eurer Räder sind viel zu sauber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus. Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (9. Februar 2017)

Warum keine Titan? Ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken eine 27,2er ins Awol zu stecken. Wenn die Dinger wirklich so flexen, könnts da ein deutliches Mehr an Komfort geben....


----------



## georg.m (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo Radfreunde.

Zwar habe ich mir noch immer AWOL nicht gekauft, aber vom Radar ist es noch nicht ganz verschwunden. Bei AWOL sind bei mir zwei offene Fragen, die Kaufentscheidung Beeinflussen können:

1. Wurde das Problem bei aktuellen Expert Rahmen mit Rissen in der Nähe von Swinger gelöst? Sprich, bei den Leuten wo die Rahmen umgetauscht waren, ist jetzt die Ruhe, oder musste jemand mehrmals umtauschen? Oder betraf es nur eine kleine Charge an Rahmen mit Swinger?

2. Welche Zugset kauft man am Besten passend für Größe S?  Reicht Jagwire Road Pro XL SET https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/Road-Pro-XL-Schalt-Bremszugset-Auslaufmodell-p34597/ oder wären die Hüllen zu kurz? Besser normales Set kaufen und je 1x Brems-und Schalzughülle dazu kaufen? Wie habt Ihr das gemacht?

Danke im Voraus
Georg


----------



## JayTurner (16. Februar 2017)

@georg.m beim mir gab es keine neuen Risse. 
Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Februar 2017)

@georg.m : Bei meinem Tausch-Rahmen habe ich auch keine neuen Risse entdeckt. Bin mit ihm nach dem Tausch noch etwa 1100 km gefahren und jetzt steht er zum Verkauf im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Mt1982 (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, hat irgendwer einen Fahrradanhänger an einem Awol mit Swinger Dropouts im Einsatz? Gibt es da Probleme?


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Februar 2017)

Heute durfte ich endlich mein vom AWOL zum Sequoia umgebautes Rad abholen.
Damit verabschiede ich mich aus diesem Thread und wünsche allerseits weiterhin viel Spaß mit Euren AWOLs.


----------



## harald_legner (17. Februar 2017)

Same same but different.

Gute Fahrt damit!


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Februar 2017)

Wollte euch mal an einem Aufbau teilhaben lassen


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Februar 2017)

So, mein Rahmen ist weg. Ich hoffe, der neue Besitzer hat viel Spaß damit. Melde mich hiermit ab aus dem Thread.  Viel Spaß weiterhin mit euren Awols.  Ich hatte viel Spaß mit meinem Awol, doch es ist Zeit für Veränderungen oder Neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georg.m (23. Februar 2017)

@damianfromhell: Sieht gut aus. Nur Vorbau nach oben, würde mir optisch sehr stören. Da es am Gabelschaft noch Platz vorhanden ist, ob es nicht besser wäre, es ein wenig höher montieren, aber dafür nach unten gerichtet. Wie gesagt, so würde ich es machen, so würde es harmonischer und sportlicher aussehen, aber wenn es Dir so besser gefällt, sieht es insgesamt sehr gut!

Kannst Du bitte sagen, wie Breit deine Blumels sind und ob die Anpassungen an Schutzblechen notwendig waren?


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Februar 2017)

Ist ein Kundenrad und die Höhe noch nicht final. Daher erstmal auf Save verbaut. Blumels sind die 55mm für eventl später mal breitere Reifen o.ä. 
Naja Streben musst ja so oder so anpassen und sonst eben des übliche je nach Radl


----------



## georg.m (23. Februar 2017)

Danke für Info, Kunde wird bestimmt sehr zufrieden sein. Bzgl. Streben klar, mir ging nur um die Schutzbelche an sich. Ferner wie hast Du die Carbon-Sattelsstütze bei AWOL montiert, trocken oder besser schon mit Carbon-Montagepaste?


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Februar 2017)

Immer mit Paste bei Carbon. Alleine schon wegen der Klemmkräfte


----------



## Rommos (24. Februar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Wollte euch mal an einem Aufbau teilhaben lassen


Ist das mit einer 11er Alfine?


----------



## mfux (25. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen!

Muss jetzt mal ordentliches Licht ans AWOL basteln....
Dazu will ich den Son steckerlos Nabendynamo verwenden.
Hab mir dazu die Velotraum C425D-Gabel rausgesucht





http://velotraum.de/file_download/195/VK_Gabeln.pdf

Sollte eigentlich passen, oder? Gibts was ähnliches mit Steckachse? 
Die Aluversion wär 500g leichter, hat aber auch 50kg weniger Systemgewicht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Fux


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (25. Februar 2017)

Mit dem steckerlosen SON funktioniert aber nur die teurere A425-Alu-Gabel.

[hl]


----------



## mfux (25. Februar 2017)

Ah, wusst ichs doch das ich was überseh...
Mhmm, Alu... Eher nicht.
Muss doch was passendes geben?! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2017)

Die awol Gabel ist kürzer. Bei 425mm Einbauhöhe leidet sicherlich die Geometrie


----------



## mfux (25. Februar 2017)

Sollt ich mal bei ner Rahmenschmiede anfragen? Oder wirds da mit dem SL-System Probleme geben?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## harald_legner (25. Februar 2017)

mfux schrieb:


> Sollt ich mal bei ner Rahmenschmiede anfragen? Oder wirds da mit dem SL-System Probleme geben?


Ein Rahmenbauer sollte dir sicherlich die passende Gabel mit korrekter Einbauhöhe und SON-SL-Verkabelung bauen können. Nur wird das ziemlich sicher nicht günstiger ... 
Ich lasse mir im Frühjahr ein Rad mit SL bei http://mawis-bikes.com/ bauen. Es soll dann sogar ein SON mit Steckachse, Scheibenbremse und SL werden, der dort noch nicht gelistet ist: 
https://www.nabendynamo.de/produkte/sl_steckerlos.html Ich hoffe, dass das alles wie erhofft klappt.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2017)

Reichlich Aufwand für ein einzelnes Kabel


----------



## Rommos (25. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Reichlich Aufwand für ein einzelnes Kabel


...und keinen Stecker 

Glaub ich würde mir da lieber was mit Innenverlegung basteln (lassen).


----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...und keinen Stecker
> 
> Glaub ich würde mir da lieber was mit Innenverlegung basteln (lassen).


Dito


----------



## kuwahara (25. Februar 2017)

blaubaer schrieb:


> leider nein, bin bei dem Bike nicht so auf's Gewicht aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich versuche gerade das PizzaRack auf mein Salsa Vaya zu montieren. Das dreieckige Lochblech ist zu tief, also würde ich auch die direkte Montage vorziehen. 

Ist es clever und haltbar mit einer langen Schraube durch das Gwinde des Racks und durch die Gabel zu gehen? Ich kann mich noch dunkel entsinnen, dass das nicht gut für Schrauben ist sie durch zwei Gewinde zu jagen?!


ZUsätzlich hab ich das Problem das die mitgelieferte Schraubhülse zu dick für meine Gabel ist, bleibt also bohren oder M6 statt M8..?!


----------



## harald_legner (25. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Reichlich Aufwand für ein einzelnes Kabel


Mir geht es weniger um das Kabel (auch wenn ich es schön finde, dass es damit auch gleich im Gabelholm verschwindet), ich finde toll, dass ich mir beim Radausbau nicht (mal wieder) aus Unachtsamkeit das Kabel kaputt mache. Und selbst wenn ich aufmerksam genug bin: Das Rumgefriemele mit dem Steckern ist doch auch doof. 

(Ja, Luxusprobleme!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (25. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ist das mit einer 11er Alfine?


Isses


----------



## hellmono (25. Februar 2017)

Ich stehe ja total auf durchdachte Lösungen. Aber das ist irgendwie die Lösung eines nicht bestehenden Problems.


----------



## Rommos (25. Februar 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Isses


Danke - und was ist das dann für ein STI?


----------



## harald_legner (25. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Danke - und was ist das dann für ein STI?


Dieser: https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-sh...a-vrs11-v4-sti-levers-for-internal-gear-hubs/


----------



## Rommos (25. Februar 2017)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Dieser: https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-sh...a-vrs11-v4-sti-levers-for-internal-gear-hubs/


Ach ja, richtig  hab ja noch einen für die 8er


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Februar 2017)

Nope is nen microshift


----------



## georg.m (1. März 2017)

Leute, kann bitte jemand so nett sein und die breite der Hinterbau gleich nach Swinger zwischen Kettenstreben außen nachmessen und mitteilen. Ich fahre sehr nah mit Fersen zu Kettenstreben und mache mir die Gedanke, ob ich da nicht die Probleme bekomme. Bei früheren Kaffenback mit Swinger haben manche Nutzer darüber berichtet, dass die Hinterbrau zu breit ist und man oft mit Fersen die Kettenstrebe berührt hat. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## nadine09 (4. März 2017)

Hallo, nach langem stillen Mitlesen, war es bei mir auch Mittwoch soweit. Ich habe beim örtlichen Spezi Händler einen 2015/2016er expert Rahmen bekommen. Sämtliche Komponenten konnte ich von meinem Crosser (Kona Jake The Snake) übernehmen. Etwas mutig habe ich vor dem Kauf des Rahmens keine Probefahrt gemacht [emoji51]. Mir war nur klar, dass ich mit meinen etwas blöden Körperproportionen (1,71m mit 86er Schrittlänge) nur einen Rahmen in M haben wollte. Jetzt ist es vollbracht und all meine Wünsche haben sich erfüllt. Et voila. Mein 1.Fahrrad ohne Sattelüberhöhung [emoji7] endlich. Es fährt sich traumhaft. Danke für all die Tips hier aus diesem Fred. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bei Tageslicht mache ich nochmal bessere Bilder falls gewünscht.


----------



## Triturbo (4. März 2017)

Ist das ne Plastelampe ? AXA ? Ansonsten sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (4. März 2017)

Ja, die macht besseres Licht als meine Supernova, die ich vorher hatte, kostet 1/10 davon und ich werde auch von der Seite gesehen [emoji1303]

Das kleine trail light habe ich auch gegen ein ähnliches von b&m getauscht. Jeden Tag Bundesstraße, da fühle ich mich mit Billigvarinte gleich viel besser[emoji6]. Aus Gründen


----------



## kommski (5. März 2017)

Gestern sollte eigentlich basteln im Keller stattfinden. Nachdem mir die Kassiererin im Edeka erst von ihren schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen und dann von den sonnigen Wetteraussichten berichtete, dachte ich mir werde ich zumindest meine Arbeitsbedingungen verbessern. Und so fuhr ich zum See statt Keller. 

Zuerst Ammersee












dann zum Starnberger See


----------



## Mt1982 (10. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, nach einiger Mitleserei wollte ich euch mal meinen Aufbau vorstellen. Nicht ganz unbeeinflusst durch den Threadersteller blaubaer ;-). Ich habe ein 2016er Awol Expert Frameset komplett selbst aufgebaut. Sollte eigentlich ein Langzeitprojekt werden, ging aber sehr schnell. Ein Aufbau mit Flatbar und folgenden Komponenten:

Awol Expert Frameset in M
Lenker: Ritchey Flatbar
Vorbau: Syntace 100mm Vorbau
Bremsen: Magura MT2
Schaltgruppe und Kurbel: komplette Sram GX Gruppe 1x11 mit Gripshift
Laufräder: Selbstaufbau mit SD PD-8 Dynamo und Hope Pro 4
Sattel: Brooks Cambium C15
Beleuchtung: Supernova E3 Pro, Supernova Taillight
Pizzarack
Specialized Sawtooth Reifen
ESI Grips
Knog Oi! Klingel

Der Aufbau ist sehr MTB orientiert. Hintergrund ist, dass mir familienbedingt einfach die Zeit zum MTB fahren fehlt. In einiger Zeit will ich mir mit den Parts dann ein Fully aufbauen und das Awol ggfs. auf Rohloff umbauen. Derzeit bin ich aber sehr glücklich mit der Wahl, auch wenn es mir die Dropouts schon einmal verstellt hat. Das Ganze ist eher ein Spassprojekt, größere Reisen werden damit sicherlich nicht gemacht.

Es wird noch einiges dazu kommen. Montage von Schutzblechen etc. ist geplant. Bisher scheint mir das relativ leicht für einen Stahlrahmen, gewogen habe ich es aber nicht. Fährt sich allerdings saubequem.

Gruss


----------



## ew742 (11. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

let´s do it again: ein (AWOL)Unmeeting im September:





Viel Spaß bis dahin auf den Rädern! Und ausdrücklich sind auch Nicht-AWOL-Fahrer willkommen! die restlichen Infos unter: https://awolunmeeting.wordpress.com
Christoph


----------



## harald_legner (11. März 2017)

Yeah, dabei? (Wo ist das? Bekomme die Koordinaten gerade nicht umgerechnet)

[hl]


----------



## ew742 (11. März 2017)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Yeah, dabei? (Wo ist das? Bekomme die Koordinaten gerade nicht umgerechnet)
> 
> [hl]



Wie letztes Jahr [emoji1360][emoji6]
Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (11. März 2017)

Ich würde mich auch anmelden. Es ist von Magdeburg aus gut zu erreichen [emoji28].


----------



## ew742 (11. März 2017)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch anmelden. Es ist von Magdeburg aus gut zu erreichen [emoji28].



Hallo nadine09,

einfach auftauchen, eine "Anmeldung" im sonst üblichen Sinne gibt es nicht 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## nadine09 (12. März 2017)

Ja, dass hab ich mitbekommen. Ich wollte damit auch nur mein Erscheinen ankündigen[emoji12].


----------



## kuwahara (13. März 2017)

Welche Taschen nutzt ihr seitlich am Pizza Rack? Meine alten Frontroller von ortlieb sind zu tief und passen auch nicht an die 13mm streben...


----------



## Dianmaan (14. März 2017)

Fehler...


----------



## Dianmaan (14. März 2017)

Hallo Kuwahara,
ich habe an meinen "alten Ortlieb" auf die neuen Haken mit dem größeren Durchmesser gewechselt.
Die untere Befestigung greift natürlich nicht...
Das Ein- und Aushängen am Pizza-Rack ist mit Ortliebs aber nicht optimal, da das "Hochziehen" am Griff durch das "Pizza- Querblech" erschwert wird.
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## kuwahara (14. März 2017)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> Hallo Kuwahara,
> ich habe an meinen "alten Ortlieb" auf die neuen Haken mit dem größeren Durchmesser gewechselt.
> Die untere Befestigung greift natürlich nicht...
> Das Ein- und Aushängen am Pizza-Rack ist mit Ortliebs aber nicht optimal, da das "Hochziehen" am Griff durch das "Pizza- Querblech" erschwert wird.
> Gruß Dianmaan


Ja diese Konstruktion des Pizza racks ist schon sehr bescheiden, das man die ortlieb unten nicht einhängen kann. Ev setzt ich die untere Leiste höher bzw montiert eine zusätzliche Leiste...Hab mir vom Pizzarack mehr erhofft um ehrlich zu sein. Zusätzlich hab ich ja schon Probleme das Rack an der Vaya Gabel zu montieren...Diese Lochbleche sind falsch konfiguriert, da hab ich im Netz schon mehrere Beiträge zu gefunden...


----------



## TrueMoabit (14. März 2017)

habe das Pizza Rack durch einen normalen Tubus Tara ersetzt und bin begeistert. Der Tara wiegt 1kg weniger und die Taschen hängen tiefer und damit näher an der Vorderradachse.


----------



## kuwahara (14. März 2017)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> habe das Pizza Rack durch einen normalen Tubus Tara ersetzt und bin begeistert. Der Tara wiegt 1kg weniger und die Taschen hängen tiefer und damit näher an der Vorderradachse.


 ja schon, einen lowrider hab ich auch....aber ein gepäckträger bietet eben mehr...


----------



## JayTurner (14. März 2017)

Servus
Wenn Ihr das Pizza Rack zerlegt könnt Ihr die Ortlieb Taschen auf der obersten Ebene einhängen und dann die Seitenteile vom Rack anschrauben. Ist für eine Reise ganz gut so. Für den täglichen Gebrauch, bei dem die Taschen häufig ausgehängt werden sollen aber nicht praktikabel. Dafür sind sie diebstahlsicher. Denke, dass es bestimmt andere Taschen gibt die besser passen und auch sicher andere Gepäckträger.
Ich mag mein Pizza Rack im Alltag. Fahr es, wenn beladen, mit einer großen Tasche oben. Zudem hab ich seit Monaten keine Wasserkiste mehr nach Hause schleppen müssen.
@TrueMoabit Ich mag die Taschen lieber oben. Bringt mehr Freiheit auf den Singletrails. Schade ist, dass du jetzt gar keine Awol Teile mehr auf deinem Rad verbaut hast. Hoffe du bleibst den Foren trotzdem erhalten...
Will jemand von euch die dreieckige Montage-Pizza-Platte von seinem Rack verkaufen? Bräuchte 2-6 Stück.
Viele Grüße und ein paar schöne, sonnige Tage auf dem Rad.
J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2017)

kuwahara schrieb:


> ja schon, einen lowrider hab ich auch....aber ein gepäckträger bietet eben mehr...


Und ein Lowrider mit separatem Frontgepäckträger bietet mehr und eine gute Gewichtsverteilung


----------



## TrueMoabit (15. März 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Servus
> Wenn Ihr das Pizza Rack zerlegt könnt Ihr die Ortlieb Taschen auf der obersten Ebene einhängen und dann die Seitenteile vom Rack anschrauben. Ist für eine Reise ganz gut so. Für den täglichen Gebrauch, bei dem die Taschen häufig ausgehängt werden sollen aber nicht praktikabel. Dafür sind sie diebstahlsicher. Denke, dass es bestimmt andere Taschen gibt die besser passen und auch sicher andere Gepäckträger.
> Ich mag mein Pizza Rack im Alltag. Fahr es, wenn beladen, mit einer großen Tasche oben. Zudem hab ich seit Monaten keine Wasserkiste mehr nach Hause schleppen müssen.
> @TrueMoabit Ich mag die Taschen lieber oben. Bringt mehr Freiheit auf den Singletrails. Schade ist, dass du jetzt gar keine Awol Teile mehr auf deinem Rad verbaut hast. Hoffe du bleibst den Foren trotzdem erhalten...
> ...



Sieht einfach lecker aus


----------



## 601 (16. März 2017)

Ich möchte jetzt nichts gegen das Pizza Rack sagen. Es werden aber auch Alternativen angeboten, bei denen man zum Abnehmen der Taschen, nicht jedes Mal den Träger auseinander bauen muss: 

https://www.pelagobicycles.com/store/accessories/baskets-and-racks/pelago-commuter-front-rack.html

Der intensive Test, inwieweit die eher kurze Strebe zur Befestigung ausreicht, steht noch aus. Aber in zwei Wochen werde ich nach ein paar Toskana-Kilometern schon mehr dazu sagen können.

Und so kann das dann aussehen: (Das ist aber nicht mein Rad)






Mehr davon:

http://www.pedalroom.com/bike/pelago-sibbo--28596


----------



## Bonpensiero (16. März 2017)

Richtig!  Wieso ein Pizza-Gestell mit Problemen, wenn das Pelago funzt und sich viel besser montieren lässt.
Bin seit einem Jahr sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding.


----------



## MrGrey (17. März 2017)

aber die Back Roller passen auch nicht ans Pelago Rack, weil es nach unten nicht lang genug ist (und somit die Taschen gegen Schnellspanner oder Schutzblechstreben schlagen) oder?


----------



## radnarr (17. März 2017)

Auch bei mir nun Verdacht auf Rahmen-Ungemach. 2016er Elite. 

Specialized will den Rahmen austauschen.

Aus feuerrot (ich hab's erst gehasst und dann sehr lieb gewonnen) wird also dreckrot (hasse ich auch erstmal ...).


----------



## Bonpensiero (17. März 2017)

MrGrey schrieb:


> aber die Back Roller passen auch nicht ans Pelago Rack, weil es nach unten nicht lang genug ist (und somit die Taschen gegen Schnellspanner oder Schutzblechstreben schlagen) oder?



Doch, passt auch. Ich habe es mal vor Monaten für einen Foristen geknippst. Guckst du hier:


Spoiler


























Enge Kiste, aber es geht.


----------



## exmessenger (17. März 2017)

Bonpensiero schrieb:


> Richtig!  Wieso ein Pizza-Gestell mit Problemen, wenn das Pelago funzt und sich viel besser montieren lässt.
> Bin seit einem Jahr sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding.


----------



## exmessenger (17. März 2017)

@Bonpensiero - Die The Hydra Felgen sehen im Aufbau richtig klasse aus. Was für eine Nabe hast Du eingebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonpensiero (17. März 2017)

Danke! Novatec Superlight.


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. März 2017)

radnarr schrieb:


> Auch bei mir nun Verdacht auf Rahmen-Ungemach. 2016er Elite.
> 
> Specialized will den Rahmen austauschen.
> 
> Aus feuerrot (ich hab's erst gehasst und dann sehr lieb gewonnen) wird also dreckrot (hasse ich auch erstmal ...).



Na bravo!


----------



## Goingawol (18. März 2017)

Rust-red-Rohloff AWOL!


----------



## Goingawol (18. März 2017)

Liebe AWOL Gemeinde! Ich lese schon seit  längerem begeistert die Beiträge in diesem Forum!
Nachdem ich circa 1,5 Jahre das Awol Elan mit Sora Komponten gefahren bin, habe ich mir nun das zuvor abgebildete  Rust-red-Rohloff AWOL aufbauen lassen! 
Ich wollte euch hiermit einmal daran teilhaben lassen!
Tolles Forum hier! 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Goingawol (18. März 2017)




----------



## Dianmaan (18. März 2017)

@Goingawol 
Im Zimmer sieht es nach einem schönen Bike aus. Wie fährt es sich denn?
Ich sehe einen Drehgriffschalter und mechanische Bremsen (?)... Du hast anscheinend die perfekte Schutzblechkombination gefunden...
Würdest du die verbauten Komponenten kurz auflisten (Laufräder, Reifen, Übersetzung...)
Glückwunsch zum Bike!
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goingawol (19. März 2017)

@Dianmaan 

Hier die Daten:
-Frameset 2017 mit  Gates Carbon Drive 11 M-118T-12CT und Rohloff Speedhub 14 Gang 
-Bremshebel Tektro
-Bremse BB7
-Reifen Specialized Fatboy
-Truvativ FiveD Kurbel
-2 teiliger Rennlenker von "Van Nicholas" mit Lenkerband Specialized Roubaix, w/ 2.5mm gel 
-Vorderrad: TRP HY/RD, hydraulic disc, 160mm rotor
-Vorderradnabe: Shimano DH-3D32-QR, dynamo, QR, 32h
-Hinterrad Andra 210 Ryde
-Specialized CG-R, FACT carbon, single bolt Sattelstütze  -LENKERBAND Specialized Roubaix, w/ 2.5mm gel pads  -VORDERRADBREMSE TRP HY/RD, hydraulic disc, 160mm   -FELGE vorne Alloy, double-wall, disc, 32h  -VORDERRADNABE Shimano DH-3D32-QR, dynamo, QR, 32h  -HINTERRADNABE Rohloff 14 Gang  -SCHLÄUCHE Standard, Presta valve  -SATTEL Brooks B17  -SATTELSTÜTZE Specialized CG-R, FACT carbon, single bolt, reflective, 27.2mm 
-SCHEINWERFER Supernova E3 PURE 3, w/ standlight  -RÜCKLICHT Supernova E3, w/ standlight
 -GEPÄCKTRÄGER Tubus Classic, Cr-Mo, 10mm stays  -SCHUTZBLECHE Specialized AWOL, aluminum


----------



## tagoon (23. März 2017)

Hier kommt Mal mein AWOL ist nun fast fertig. Mit fehlt nur noch ein schöner Gepäckträger für hinten und schwarze streben für die bluemels. Naja, vielleicht noch ein Tacho. Dann ist aber Schluss... 

 
Und nochmal mit Blitz
 

Erst war ich ja etwas gegen das Pizza Rack, da meine Taschen nicht richtig passen, aber einfach oben einen wasserdichten Sack drauf und gut ist, sehr praktisch.


----------



## TrueMoabit (23. März 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Hier kommt Mal mein AWOL ist nun fast fertig. Mit fehlt nur noch ein schöner Gepäckträger für hinten und schwarze streben für die bluemels. Naja, vielleicht noch ein Tacho. Dann ist aber Schluss...
> Anhang anzeigen 587159
> Anhang anzeigen 587160
> Und nochmal mit Blitz
> ...



Vielleicht lohnt ein Blick auf SRAM STI's. Ist praktischer, wenn man auf dem Rack Gepäck transportiert.


----------



## GBRS (23. März 2017)

Oder die neuen Sora ST-R3000 !


----------



## tagoon (23. März 2017)

TrueMoabit schrieb:


> Vielleicht lohnt ein Blick auf SRAM STI's. Ist praktischer, wenn man auf dem Rack Gepäck transportiert.





GBRS schrieb:


> Oder die neuen Sora ST-R3000 !



Ihr meint wahrscheinlich wegen der Schaltzügen, oder?
Ich mag die Tiagra Schalthebel sehr gerne da sie schlanker sind als die anderen Schalthebel mit innenverlegten Schaltzügen. So ist das bei Shimano zumindest und ich nehme Mal an bei SRAM auch.


----------



## outdoortrotter (27. März 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe gestern Abend meine ersten 1000 km mit meinem Awol voll gemacht.
Vor diesen Kilometern habe ich hier im Forum mir so einiges durchgelesen, was mich zum Kauf überzeugt hat.
Also danke dafür und auf noch einige schöne Touren mit unseren Awol's...

Grüße Hendrik


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTurner (27. März 2017)

Servus 
Also die Wäscheleinen Griffe von Shimano sind breiter als die Sram Apex Griffe.(@tagoon )
Noch ungünstiger mit Platz wirds bei nem Handlebarbag mit den Leinen.
Schöne Woche


----------



## tagoon (29. März 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Servus
> Also die Wäscheleinen Griffe von Shimano sind breiter als die Sram Apex Griffe.(@tagoon )
> Noch ungünstiger mit Platz wirds bei nem Handlebarbag mit den Leinen.
> Schöne Woche Anhang anzeigen 588723



Sind das APEX auf dem Bild? Die sehen breiter als als meine.


----------



## JayTurner (29. März 2017)

Nein, das sind Sram Hydro Hoods von der Force Schaltung. Durfte aber erst letztens von den Shimano Sora Wäscheleinen auf eine Sram Apex umbauen. Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht auch eine Sora Schaltung hast? Die Shimano Tiagra hat meines Wissens innenverlegte Züge.


----------



## ew742 (30. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nutze das AWOL mal wieder für die kleinen Fluchten in der Mittagspause, wenn ich nicht dienstlich den PKW bewegen muss.




 

 

 

Neue Reifen, was für ein Kontrast....



 

 
Am Elberadweg zwischen Dresden und Meißen



 

Viel Spaß Euch unterwegs
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (30. März 2017)

@ew742 hätte das nicht gedacht, finde diese Lenkertaschen ganz praktisch. Was hast du da für eine?


----------



## ew742 (30. März 2017)

kommski schrieb:


> @ew742 hätte das nicht gedacht, finde diese Lenkertaschen ganz praktisch. Was hast du da für eine?



Hallo Kommski,
meine sind von Alpkit: https://www.alpkit.com/bike-luggage, die sind so ähnlich, wie die von Revelate. Es gibt aber mehr Farben zur Auswahl bzw. drei Formvarianten.
Oder meinst Du die auf dem Träger vorne? Dann bitte hier entlang: parsleybags.com
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## kommski (30. März 2017)

Hi Christoph, ja die von Alpkit meine ich. Sind ja tatsächlich verfügbar


----------



## 601 (2. April 2017)

Hi, gestern ist mir eine Horde von (vermutlich) Awol-Bikern am Ammersee entgegengekommen. War das jemand von Euch hier aus dem Forum? Ausgerüstet mit (vermutlich) Pizza-Racks und Packtaschen fuhr die Gruppe zügig Richtung Süden.


----------



## harald_legner (2. April 2017)

601 schrieb:


> Hi, gestern ist mir eine Horde von (vermutlich) Awol-Bikern am Ammersee entgegengekommen. War das jemand von Euch hier aus dem Forum? Ausgerüstet mit (vermutlich) Pizza-Racks und Packtaschen fuhr die Gruppe zügig Richtung Süden.


Sah die Gruppe vielleicht so aus? https://www.instagram.com/p/BSW_oDDB2Vq/

[hl]


----------



## 601 (2. April 2017)

Könnte passen!


----------



## DonUschi (9. April 2017)

Moin. Hat schonmal jemand ne XT BR-M785 mit 180mm Scheibe am AWOL verbaut? Hatte vergessen drüber nachzudenken ob das passt und dann auch noch Adapter mit zu bestellen. Bevor ich jetzt Adapter und nochmal ne 180er Scheibe für hinten nachbestellt dann lieber doch erstmal fragen obs passt.


----------



## tagoon (9. April 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Nein, das sind Sram Hydro Hoods von der Force Schaltung. Durfte aber erst letztens von den Shimano Sora Wäscheleinen auf eine Sram Apex umbauen. Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht auch eine Sora Schaltung hast? Die Shimano Tiagra hat meines Wissens innenverlegte Züge.



Hast Recht sind Sora. Ich habe mich da geirrt.


----------



## pefro (9. April 2017)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Moin. Hat schonmal jemand ne XT BR-M785 mit 180mm Scheibe am AWOL verbaut? Hatte vergessen drüber nachzudenken ob das passt und dann auch noch Adapter mit zu bestellen. Bevor ich jetzt Adapter und nochmal ne 180er Scheibe für hinten nachbestellt dann lieber doch erstmal fragen obs passt.



Die Frage ist ja auch, bis zu welcher Größe Specialized Garantie übernimmt. Nur beantworten sie die leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. April 2017)

Woher soll specialized denn wissen welche größe gefahren wurde wenn man es ihnen nicht sagt?


----------



## DonUschi (9. April 2017)

Ich glaub aus der Garantie bin ich mittlerweile eh raus und obwohl ich ne hydraulische Scheibenbremse habe bin ich weit entfernt von nem Stoppie. Bein kleiner Bruder hat in seinem billig Hardtail ne 180er Scheibe und ne günstige Bremse dran. Das geht mit einem Finger 1A aufs Vorderrad. Das will ich auch.


----------



## Dianmaan (10. April 2017)

Gestern die erste "größere" (Nachmittags-)Tour 2017 - 85km... Flußauf- und abwärts ;-)


----------



## harald_legner (10. April 2017)

Da nehme ich dein Bild doch gleich mal zum Anlass, aufs kommende AWOL Unmeeting hinzuweisen, das @ew742 Anfang September '17 "oragnisiert". @Dianmaan gibt's ne Chance, dass wir uns da wieder sehen?  

https://awolunmeeting.wordpress.com/


----------



## c3pflo (10. April 2017)

Wo ist das denn ungefähr?


----------



## harald_legner (10. April 2017)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn ungefähr?


Im Harz, direkt am Brocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dianmaan (10. April 2017)

@harald_legner 
AWOL Unmeeting steht im Kalender und ist angedacht...
Mal sehen was die Gesundheit macht, was sich "auf der Arbeit" bis dahin verändert und ob ich weg komme... 
Ein paar Kilometer sollten ebenfalls noch in die Beine bis dahin...
Ich PLANE auf jeden Fall MIT dem Unmeeting!
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## harald_legner (10. April 2017)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @harald_legner
> AWOL Unmeeting steht im Kalender und ist angedacht...
> Mal sehen was die Gesundheit macht, was sich "auf der Arbeit" bis dahin verändert und ob ich weg komme...
> Ein paar Kilometer sollten ebenfalls noch in die Beine bis dahin...
> ...


Dann drücke ich mal dir und mir ganz fest die Daumen, dass alles im besten Sinne hinhaut!


----------



## Dianmaan (10. April 2017)

@Flo1234
Das "Geheimnis" um den Treffpunkt gehört zum "Unmeeting"... ;-)
Einfach mal z. B. Bei G.... Maps die Koordinaten eingeben und staunen was dir angezeigt wird:  
N 51°47.104` E 10°37.080`
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## pefro (10. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Woher soll specialized denn wissen welche größe gefahren wurde wenn man es ihnen nicht sagt?



Ist die Frage jetzt ernst gemeint? Gehst Du davon aus, dass Du noch schnell die Scheibe wechseln kannst, wenn sich bei 50km/h Deine Gabel entschließt, keinen Bock mehr auf die zu große Scheibe zu haben, oder meinst Du, Du bist eh schon wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus und fit, bevor der Gutachter der Versicherung das Bike sehen möchte, weswegen Deine BU die nächsten 30 Jahre für Dich zahlen soll?


----------



## ew742 (10. April 2017)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich mal dir und mir ganz fest die Daumen, dass alles im besten Sinne hinhaut!



Dann wären die "Brockenschnarcher" wieder komplett  

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## c3pflo (11. April 2017)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @Flo1234
> Das "Geheimnis" um den Treffpunkt gehört zum "Unmeeting"... ;-)
> Einfach mal z. B. Bei G.... Maps die Koordinaten eingeben und staunen was dir angezeigt wird:
> N 51°47.104` E 10°37.080`
> Gruß Dianmaan



Oh, das sieht aber schön aus  Leider zu weit weg für mich...


----------



## ew742 (11. April 2017)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht aber schön aus  Leider zu weit weg für mich...



Schade! Aber Vorschläge/Ideen/Hinweise für 2018 sind gerne gesehen!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## wowbagger (13. April 2017)

ew742 schrieb:


> Neue Reifen, was für ein Kontrast....


Hallo Christoph, kannst du Mal was zu den Reifen berichten? Hast du die direkt bei compass geholt?
Gefällt mir richtig gut...
Kette rechts
Wowbagger


----------



## ew742 (16. April 2017)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph, kannst du Mal was zu den Reifen berichten? Hast du die direkt bei compass geholt?
> Gefällt mir richtig gut...
> Kette rechts
> Wowbagger



Hallo Wowbagger, 

Reifen habe ich bei Dailybread in Berlin bestellt, sind nicht meine ersten Compass-Reifen. Fahren sich sehr angenehm, insbesondere im Vergleich zu den hölzernen  Winterreifen, die vorher drauf waren: https://awolunmeeting.wordpress.com/2016/11/18/winterreifen-fuers-awol/. Auf dem AWOL haben sie erst 250 Kilometer....

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## hellmono (17. April 2017)

Keine AWOL spezifische Frage, aber es betrifft mein AWOL: Bevor ich da aus Unwissen eventuell Unheil anrichte, wie schütze ich das Rad sinnvoll vor Rost? Wollte heute das Innenlager wechseln, und es bot sich das unten zu sehende Bild. Im Sattelrohr sieht es ähnlich aus, ansonsten weitestgehend kein Rost, abgesehen von ein paar Ösen mit Flugrost.

Ich würde das Zeug mal wegbürsten, alles ordentlich reinigen (mit WD40?), und dann den Rahmen innen mit Fluid Film schützen. Habe nur Sorge, dass damit zB im Sattel- oder Unterrohr eventuell vorhandener Rost eingeschlossen wird, und dann weiterblühen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dianmaan (17. April 2017)

@hellmono
Keine Ahnung ob da "Gefahr" besteht. Bis es hier zur Durchrostung kommt, vergehen wahscheinlich noch "Jahrzehnte"...
Ich lasse mich dazu aber gern korrigieren.
Wie willst du den Rost denn vollständig entfernen? 
Evtl reicht es die Gewinde (und das Sattelrohr?) ordentlich zu fetten...

Meinen Expert Rahmen habe ich bei Erhalt mit Fluid Film "geflutet".
Leider (vermutlich) zuviel des Guten, bei Wärme verflüssigt sich das Zeug und ich habe immer wieder einen leichten Ölfilm auf dem Rahmen (zieht Dreck an) bzw. noch schlimmer auf den Scheiben der Bremsen... ;-(
Ich würde also zumindest mengenmässig vorsichtig sein ;-)

Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## BigJohn (17. April 2017)

Eine Ablaufbohrung im Tretlager wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, aber die Garantie auf den Rahmen kann sich als durchaus wertvoll erweisen


----------



## TrueMoabit (17. April 2017)

Habe auch Fluid As-r für meine Stahlrahmen genutzt. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## hellmono (17. April 2017)

Danke für die Kommentare.
Habe jetzt erstmal mit Fluidfilm weitestgehend entrostet. Die Gewinde mache ich noch mit einer Drahtbürste sauber, und dann sollte es mit ordentlich Fett kein Problem mehr geben.


----------



## hellmono (22. April 2017)

So, fertig. Schwarzes Arbeitstier mit neuem Innenlager, gefettet, gepflegt und bereit für die nächsten paar km.


----------



## VoCh (28. April 2017)

Awol vs. Westfälische Eiche[emoji1]


----------



## pizpalue (28. April 2017)

Sehr schön. Da gibt es ja noch mehr Awol in Westfalen. In Hamburg und Berlin scheinen die ja verbreiteter zu sein als hier in der Heimat.


----------



## ew742 (1. Mai 2017)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Da gibt es ja noch mehr Awol in Westfalen. In Hamburg und Berlin scheinen die ja verbreiteter zu sein als hier in der Heimat.



Ich glaube nur, das die beiden Leute aus Berlin und Hamburg hier "lauter" auftreten 


 

 

 

 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## previlo (2. Mai 2017)

Ein nettes Hallo in die Runde!
Ich habe eine Frage zu richtigen Größe/ ausprobieren und vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Aktuell schwanke ich noch zwischen einem "AWOL" und einem "Sequoia", grundsätzlich suche ich ein "möglichst universelles" Allzweckrad für den Weg zur Arbeit, Touren Straße/ Feldwege, aber auch mal fürs "Gelände" im Wald, also leichte/ mittlere MTB Touren.
Ich selber bin 183cm groß und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 83cm, wie man erkennen kann also einen relativ langen Oberkörper, dafür aber eher "normale" Armlänge (ohne sie jetzt als Maß parat zu haben).
Am Wochenende hatte ich mal die Gelegenheit ein "Sequoia" in Rahmengröße 56cm probe zu fahren (laut Specialized Webseite und Empfehlung käme eigentlich bei 183cm eher ein 58er Rahmen in Frage, aber ist da das OR nicht sehr lang???), ursprünglich dachte ich das 56er wäre die richtige Größe, aber irgendwie saß ich sehr komisch auf dem Rad, ich hatte das Gefühl ich mache einen Buckel und dann war auch irgendwie das Thema (trotz richtig eingestellter Sattellänge) als ob ich mit den Knien vorne an den Lenker dran komme (natürlich nicht wirklich, aber es fühlte sich nicht richtig an). Aber eigentlich müsste doch das Oberrohr mit knapp 570mm ausreichend sein?
Daher meine Frage an euch, welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr denn so beim AWOL? Leider hat kein Händler in meiner Nähe (zumindest die die ich bisher kenne) ein AWOL in M oder L vor Ort :-(
Oder gibt es zufällig jemand in der Region Frankfurt/ Friedberg/ Gießen der ein AWOL und/ oder Sequoia in 56/ 58 bzw. M/ L fährt und mich mal drauf sitzen lässt gegen Entschädigung von Bier/ Wein/ Kaffee?
Vielen lieben Dank vorab!
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen und im speziellen an die AWOL-Fahrer aus der nördlichen Region.
Könnt Ihr eine Bereifung für die möglicherweise eher sandigen Wege in eurer Region (MeckPom) empfehlen. Bisher fahre ich den Schwalbe Kojak und kam damit gut klar (von Asphalt über Schotter/Wald und Wiesenwege) . Bin mir aber nicht sicher wie der sich auf sandigen Untergrund schlägt. Danke


----------



## pefro (2. Mai 2017)

Dafür sollte eigentl. der Schwalbe G-One gemacht sein (Strandrennen, Holland). Ich weiss nur nicht, ob Du Dein AWOL mit Schutzblechen fährst und ob die 2.35 Version in den Rahmen ohne Schutzbleche passt?!


----------



## GorillaBrilla76 (6. Mai 2017)

Hi allesamt bin ein Neuling hier und allgemein ist das auch das erste mal in einem Forum für mich. Habe mich irgendwie total in das awol verliebt und gedenke mir im Sommer August eines zusammenzubauen  im Juli bin ich unterwegs nach England mit dem bike meine erste große Reise. Wollte mal hier horchen was ihr mir für eine Schaltung empfehlt? Dachte an 2 x 11 ? Mit 42 - 28 er Kettenblätter und 11 - 32 er Kassette oder mehr ? Also mein Trekking hat 48-36-26 und 11-34 ich nutze es täglich zum pendeln ca. 18,5 km einfach und keine steilen Anstiege... komme mit dem 36er vorne prima aus ! Sollte ich dann lieber noch kleiner vorne? Da ich ja Rennrad Bremsen benötige dachte ich an Sram Force 22? Als Gruppe oder kann man da mischen? Sorry viele Fragen ich weiß... vielen Dank im Voraus...


----------



## passtreter (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo ins Forum hier - bin neu - eigentlich eher der Rennradfahrer...

Aber ich hab mich ins AWOL verguckt und bin fieberhaft auf der Suche nach einem:
*Specialized 
AWOL Transcontinental 
Grösse M*

ps. ich weiss - dass dies eigentlich unmöglich ist - aber ich versuche es trotzdem 
Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## tagoon (7. Mai 2017)

GorillaBrilla76 schrieb:


> Hi allesamt bin ein Neuling hier und allgemein ist das auch das erste mal in einem Forum für mich. Habe mich irgendwie total in das awol verliebt und gedenke mir im Sommer August eines zusammenzubauen  im Juli bin ich unterwegs nach England mit dem bike meine erste große Reise. Wollte mal hier horchen was ihr mir für eine Schaltung empfehlt? Dachte an 2 x 11 ? Mit 42 - 28 er Kettenblätter und 11 - 32 er Kassette oder mehr ? Also mein Trekking hat 48-36-26 und 11-34 ich nutze es täglich zum pendeln ca. 18,5 km einfach und keine steilen Anstiege... komme mit dem 36er vorne prima aus ! Sollte ich dann lieber noch kleiner vorne? Da ich ja Rennrad Bremsen benötige dachte ich an Sram Force 22? Als Gruppe oder kann man da mischen? Sorry viele Fragen ich weiß... vielen Dank im Voraus...


Hallo
Also ich fahre 11-32 9-fach hinten und 30/39/50 vorne. Mir passt dreifach besser, da man dann schwer beladen, Kinderanhänger oder Gepäcktaschen, immer noch gut überall hoch kommt.

Mischen kannst du die SRAM Sachen, sogar 10-fach MTB passt mit 11-fach Rennrad. Bei shano ist das nicht so da passen nur die 11-fach Rennrad Sachen untereinander.


----------



## GorillaBrilla76 (7. Mai 2017)

Hi Taglohn und vielen Dank für die Antwort  also 50 vorne und 11 hinten ist der höchste und zum schnell fahren... oder... ?
Die Rennradgriffe zum Beispiel Force 22 sind für 2fach vorne und 11fach hinten? Kann ich mit dem Schalthebel auch einen 3fach vorne bedienen?  Wenn jabwärevdas ne gute Sache da könnte man schon was optimales kombinieren... 
bei Laufrädern dachte ich an Ryde Felgen oder DT Swiss will halt irgendwie was gutes zusammenstellen...
Die Fotos hier von euch sind genial und machen richtig Bock auf mehr... hoffentlich ist meine Garage bald leer zum loslegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GorillaBrilla76 (7. Mai 2017)

Sorry wegen dem Namen Hi tagoon sollte es heißen... blöde Autokorrektur... sorry


----------



## kommski (8. Mai 2017)

Auch nach fast einem Jahr macht das AWOL sau Spaß


----------



## tagoon (9. Mai 2017)

GorillaBrilla76 schrieb:


> Hi Taglohn und vielen Dank für die Antwort  also 50 vorne und 11 hinten ist der höchste und zum schnell fahren... oder... ?
> Die Rennradgriffe zum Beispiel Force 22 sind für 2fach vorne und 11fach hinten? Kann ich mit dem Schalthebel auch einen 3fach vorne bedienen?  Wenn jabwärevdas ne gute Sache da könnte man schon was optimales kombinieren...
> bei Laufrädern dachte ich an Ryde Felgen oder DT Swiss will halt irgendwie was gutes zusammenstellen...
> Die Fotos hier von euch sind genial und machen richtig Bock auf mehr... hoffentlich ist meine Garage bald leer zum loslegen



Ja 50-11 ist der für's schnell fahren.
Die SRAM Schalthebel gehen nur für 2-fach. Wenn du dreifach haben willst, dann musst du Shimano nehmen. Dann aber auch nur 10-fach und kein 11-fach hinten. Das wäre dann die 105 oder die Tiagra Gruppe. Wenn man will kann man die auch mit einem Shimano 9-fach Mountainbike Schaltwerk kombinieren. Die sind robuster. Außerdem haben die mehr Kapazität, was bei dreifach ein Vorteil ist. Mein Vorschlag wäre ein 105er Schalthebel mit XT Schaltwerk 9-fach und ein 105er Umwerfer. Falls du etwas günstiger möchtest, dann Tiagra Schalthebel und Umwerfer und ein 9-fach SLX Schaltwerk.

Laufräder würde ich falls ich neue bräuchte und nicht unbedingt das teuerste und leichteste brauche zu DT350er Naben und Ryde Edge 22 Felgen greifen. Die dann von nem Laufradbauer aufbauen lassen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## 601 (10. Mai 2017)

passtreter schrieb:


> Hallo ins Forum hier - bin neu - eigentlich eher der Rennradfahrer...
> 
> Aber ich hab mich ins AWOL verguckt und bin fieberhaft auf der Suche nach einem:
> *Specialized
> ...



PM


----------



## nonamenic (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo liebe AWOLgemeinde, möchte meinem AWOL einen neuen Laufradsatz gönnen mit Nabendynamo von SP oder SON. Will dann gleich auch mal das Thema 27,5 probieren. Hat ja schon jemand hier im Forum erfolgreich probiert. Weiß nicht mehr wer das war, aber es gefiel mir. Erhoffe mir eine schönere Optik dadurch. Also das Verhältnis Rahmengröße zu Laufradgröße, aktuell passt das nicht wirklich bei mir mit Rahmengröße M und den Schwalbe Mondial 2.0. Die Optik ist da eigentlich der einzige Grund bei mir. Meine Originalfelgen sehen sowieso etwas mitgenommen aus. Fahre im Sommer wie im Winter und Pflege mein Rad nicht besonders.
Kann mir einer von euch einen vernünftigen und bezahlbaren Laufradbauer nennen und empfehlen? Sören Speer baut ja leider nicht mehr. Whizzwheels ist mir zu exklusiv. Soll was bodenständiges werden: HR Nabe z.B. DT Swiss 350 oder vergleichbares, VR Nabendynamo eher SP als SON (kommt auf den Gesamtpreis an) Die Felgen hätte ich gerne etwas breiter als die Originalen 21 mm Maulweite.
Danke
Grüße Christoph


----------



## ew742 (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Christoph,

der Designer vom AWOL fährt einen AWOL-Rahmen mit 27,5-Reifen: https://instagram.com/p/BSMubrHlJru/

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## pizpalue (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo, 
Habe meinen LRS bei Actionsports zusammen bauen lassen. Die sind in puncto LRS-Bau gut aufgestellt. Ich bin damit immer noch sehr zufrieden. Bei den Naben hatte ich deine Wunschteile auch gewählt. Hinten die DT 350 und vorne den SP Dynamo. Bei dem Dynamo würde ich jetzt wohl den für Steckachse wählen. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe kannst du den mit Adaptern auf 5mm Schnellspanner umbauen. Damit wäre man flexibel, falls es doch mal ein anderes Rahmen/Gabel-Set werden soll.


----------



## nonamenic (12. Mai 2017)

danke für die Tips. Der 27,5-"Traktor" von Erik Nohlin ist beeindruckend. 
@pizpalue : ist der NaDy von actionsports ein umgelabelter SP? er nennt sich ja dort "FUNWORKS GENERATOR", sieht aber aus wie ein SP.
Grüße Christoph


----------



## pizpalue (12. Mai 2017)

Ich habe da damals den "normalen" SP PD-8 (für Schnellspanner 5mm) verbauen lassen. Der war auch seinerzeit so gelistet. Der Fun Works Generator sieht erst mal genau so aus. Am besten mal direkt dort anrufen. 

Der PD-8x ist für Steckachse. Bin mir in Bezug auf den Umbau auf andere Achsen aber echt nicht sicher. Vielleicht kann man beim PD-8x auch nur zwischen 15 und 9 mm Achse wechseln und Schnellspanner 5mm geht nicht. 

Supernova hat ja damals auch einen Nabendynamo angeboten. Die Basis war da auch der SP PD-8. Es hieß  Supernova hätte da eine andere Dichtung verbaut, sonst wären die aber baugleich.


----------



## pefro (12. Mai 2017)

Bike Components schreibt dazu:

_*"Einbaubreite:* 15 x 100 mm Steckachse, umrüstbar auf 9 x 100 mm Schnellspanner"_

Ich würde da eher nicht davon ausgehen, dass man den dann auf die "normalen" 5mm Schnellspanner umrüsten kann. Zudem kostet der Disc PD-8 79€ während der Steckachsen Dynamo mit 139€ deutlich kräftiger zu Buche schlägt.

Ansonsten wird bei den Laufrädern ja immer ziemlich viel Ballyhoo gemacht und eine ordentliche Portion Voodoo mit eingepreist. Klar, in manchen Bereichen ist das vielleicht notwendig, wenn man geringstem Gewicht zu einer ordentlichen Stabilität verhelfen will. Aber dazu passt das AWOL als solches doch gar nicht. Wenn ich mir ansehe, seit wieviel tausend Kilometern mein maschinell eingespeichter Kurbelix LRS mit Nabendynamo am Stadtrad schon seinen Dienst tut, fällt es mir zusehends schwerer, noch Unsummen in den Laufradbau zu investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (14. Mai 2017)

Hab das grad im Bikemarkt entdeckt, was haltet ihr davon? Gutes Angebot?

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/951103-specialized-awol-comp-schwarz-grosse-l-neu


----------



## hellmono (14. Mai 2017)

20% auf ein Neurad ist sicher okay, Auslaufmodell hin oder her.
Zumal das AWOL, meine ich, sonst immer recht vergriffen war/ist.

Ich habe "damals" für das erste AWOL Comp leicht gebraucht mit <500km zwar deutlich weniger gezahlt, aber das war halt auch gebraucht. Dafür halt mit den verschiebbaren Ausfallennden und vorne 2-fach. Den 1-fach Antrieb finde ich bei dem Einsatzgebiet grenzwertig, muss aber jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## 29erBiker (14. Mai 2017)

Ist ja auch VHB, vielleicht geht da ja noch mehr....


----------



## Deleted362101 (15. Mai 2017)

Dieses AWOL in XL sucht einen neuen Besitzer.


----------



## madone (15. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen wenn jemand Interesse am AWOL in L hätte würde ich mich davon trennen. Entweder als Rahmenset mit Teilen zum Aufbau oder halt komplett.


----------



## Deleted362101 (19. Mai 2017)

ebene2 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 604662


----------



## passtreter (20. Mai 2017)

Nach (zum Glück gar nicht so) langer Suche kann ich mein AWOL Transcontinental hier vorstellen. 
Die ersten Kilometer sind bereits gekurbelt worden. Ja es macht echt Spaß und ist sehr bequem zu fahren. Der Riemenantrieb ist sehr unspektakulär und die Alfine8 macht ihren Job gut, obwohl da wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Watt verloren gehen.
Den Vorbau habe ich nun Mal nach unten gedreht und meinen gewohnten Sattel montiert. 
Vielleicht muss ich Mal die Übersetzung ändern da mir die ganz langen Gänge fehlen und es generell Recht kurz übersetzt ist, ggf. hinten vom 24er auf einen 22er runter.

Ps. fährt jemand die FATBOY's mit Latexschläuchen? ich befürchte bei meinem sind da die originalen 250g? Butyl drin.


----------



## blaubaer (21. Mai 2017)

passtreter schrieb:


> Ps. fährt jemand die FATBOY's mit Latexschläuchen? ich befürchte bei meinem sind da die originalen 250g? Butyl drin.



ich fahr zwar den Electrak, ist der gleiche wie der Fatboy, halt nur in ganz schwarz, Ohne Schläuche, NoTubes...


----------



## passtreter (21. Mai 2017)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich fahr zwar den Electrak, ist der gleiche wie der Fatboy, halt nur in ganz schwarz, Ohne Schläuche, NoTubes...


schönes Rad! 
Wusste gar nicht dass man diese Reifen tubeless fahren kann. Ist natürlich auch eine feine Sache! Ich muss gleich meine Felgen checken ob die das können. Habe die originale TCR-Edition (Roval) drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (22. Mai 2017)

@passtreter  Danke

ach, man bekommt jeden Reifen heutzutage tubless, die einten blubbern an der Seitenwand etwas mehr, aber mit etwas zusatz Milch werden auch die mit der Zeit dicht. Der Electrak ist recht massiv gebaut, da hat nichts geblubbert. Felgen sollten heutzutage auch kein Problem sein, mit dem richtigen Felgenband, am besten jenes von DT-Swiss, lässt sich am besten in eine schmale Felge kleben.


----------



## GorillaBrilla76 (22. Mai 2017)

Hi ihr Profis  wollte ma so ein kleinen erfahrungsaustausch starten? Habe nämlich in meinem Bekanntenkreis keinen fahrradverrückten  also habe ich mich hier angemeldet um evtl. Erfahrungen auszutauschen? Bin noch kein awol Besitzer es ist aber auf dem Weg zu mir  also es ist ein comp mit 1x11 so nun meine Ideen bzw. Erfahrungen. Pendle täglich ca. 18.5km auf die Arbeit und zurück Winter wie Sommer Rad fahren ist Entspannung und ich fahre am Stau vorbei  so nun hab ich ein Trekkingbike mit vorne 48-36-26 und hinten 11-34 und ein Crossbike mit mtb Schaltung? 38-28 vorne und 11-42 hinten. Das awol hat dann 38 vorne und 10-42 hinten nun meine Gedanken da ich evtl. vorne die Kurbel tauschen wollte? 
Anfangs fuhr ich mit dem Trekking vorne auf 48 und habe hinten geschaltet, um mich nun schon mal auf das Cross einzugewöhnen (hatte es noch nicht) habe ich vorne dann auf 36 umgeschaltet und kam damit gut klar... also könnte ich doch dann ne Kurbel mit 38-26 oder so fürs comp vorne kaufen? Bräuchte doch dann nur ne Kurbel, einen Umwerfer und einen Schalt- Bremsgriff links oder? Die Sram Rival 1 ist kombinierbar mit der 22?
Werde es jetzt erst mal so fahren wie es kommt  hab irgendwie nur Bock aufs schrauben und basteln... 
hat jemand evtl. ein paar awol Schutzbleche in L zu verkaufen? Ein Pizzarack wäre auch genial aber nicht lieferbar oder...? 
Wollte mir noch dass Sequoia Elite bestellen frag dann beim Händler mal nach...?
Ach ja fahre im Sommer mit dem Rad von Frankfurt nach London werde das Trekking nehmen... meine erste große Tour  Tipps von euch? Das awol mit der 1x11 ist denke ich eher nich geeignet oder?
So hoffentlich liest es jemand da es doch recht viel aussieht... Grüße an alle Radler ... Rönnche


----------



## blaubaer (22. Mai 2017)

gibt doch mall deine Daten bei dem www.ritzelrechner.de/# ein, dann siehst Du wie es um deine jetzige und neue Übersetzung steht


----------



## GorillaBrilla76 (22. Mai 2017)

Danke interessant das mal zu vergleichen... die Gangsprünge sind bei der 1x11 größer habe aber im Alltag bemerkt das ich des Öfteren so oder so teilweise zwei Gänge springe... also werde ich es austesten und we will see
Hat einer ein Tipp für Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger? Schutzbleche matt und denke die müssten lange sein oder? Die von specialized?


----------



## Dianmaan (24. Mai 2017)

@GorillaBrilla76 
Du hast ja intereessante Pläne...

Für deine London Tour wäre (je nach Idee/ Inhalt der Reise) aus meiner Sicht auch das Awol geeignet - mit 1x 11 ist es aber tatsächlich eine Frage deines Fitnesszustandes / deiner bevorzugten Trittfrequenz... - das ursprüngliche Transcontinental hatte ja ebenfalls eine 1x 11 Nabenschaltung... In den Videos sieht man ja aber immer wieder welch "schwere" Gänge das am Berg waren...
Welche Zuladung gestattet dein Treckingbike denn? Mehr als die 120kg des Awol? 
Die Sicht vom Treckingbike mit seiner vermutlich aufrechteren Sitzposition auf die Strecke wird vermutlich anders (besser?) sein als vom geschwindigkeitsorientierten Awol... ;-) 
Vor dem Sommer bleibt ja noch Zeit für eine Testtour mit Gepäck.

Ich habe damals das Awol erstmal aufgebaut und später verschiedene Teile ausgetauscht und nachgerüstet. 
Schutzbleche sind bei mir noch immer keine am Rad ;-)
Das Pizza Rack soll es lt. Suchmaschine z. B. hier https://www.bikesnboards.de/specialized-pizza-rack-front noch geben...
Es ist allerdings nur für 15kg zugelassen...

Ich bin gespannt wenn du das Awol fertig hast, wie du es im Verhälnis zwischen Cross- und Treckingbike findest.
Vermutlich wirst du eine der beiden Maschinen dann "stehen lassen", da das Awol demjenigen Bike zu ähnlich ist...

Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## Havi (24. Mai 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> Bike Components schreibt dazu:
> 
> _*"Einbaubreite:* 15 x 100 mm Steckachse, umrüstbar auf 9 x 100 mm Schnellspanner"_
> 
> ...



Falls das noch für irgendwen von Interesse ist: Doch, das beschreibt genau die Möglichkeit den Dynamo mit normalen Schnellspannern zu nutzen. Genauer gesagt ist da eine Hülse dabei die in die Steckachsnabe eingeschoben wird und ihn damit passen für althergebrachte Ausfallenden macht. Ich hab den PD-8X selber und habe ihn schon in beiden Anwendungsfällen genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (24. Mai 2017)

Eventuell habe ich ein gebrauchtes Pizzarack abzugeben, kann ich allerdings erst Freitag sagen!


----------



## pefro (24. Mai 2017)

gelöscht


----------



## GorillaBrilla76 (25. Mai 2017)

Hi also morgen ist es soweit das Awol kommt... freu freu freu... ach ja Dianmann danke für den Tipp habe ein Pizza Rack bestellt soll auch morgen kommen... bin voll aufgeregt muss aber noch arbeiten... naja dann wird Samstag ausgepackt und aufgebaut und Probe gefahren...  alles erst sowie es kommt und dann erst customized... 
ach ja wegen dem england Trip werde so wenig wie möglich Gewicht mitführen... habe meist nur Funktionskleidung... dachte allerdings mir noch ein Zelt, Schlafsack und Luftmatratze zuzulegen? Um evtl. flexibler zu sein... ? 
Habt ihr da Tipps? Dachte an das Nordisk SV SI 1 ist nur 1700g schwer, Schlafsack von Trondra 600g und ne selbst aufblasbare Luftmatratze von Frilufts 435g... werde demnächst mal bei Globetrotter vorbei schauen und mir die Sachen ansehen... dachte daran diese Sachen aufs Pizza Rack zu packen sollte ich mit dem Awol fahren? Gut also gute Nacht allesamt und werde dann berichten und Fotos posten wenn ihr mögt... Bye


----------



## kommski (26. Mai 2017)

GorillaBrilla76 schrieb:


> Habt ihr da Tipps? Dachte an das Nordisk SV SI 1 ist nur 1700g schwer, Schlafsack von Trondra 600g und ne selbst aufblasbare Luftmatratze von Frilufts 435g... werde demnächst mal bei Globetrotter vorbei schauen und mir die Sachen ansehen... dachte daran diese Sachen aufs Pizza Rack zu packen sollte ich mit dem Awol fahren? Gut also gute Nacht allesamt und werde dann berichten und Fotos posten wenn ihr mögt... Bye



Hallo @GorillaBrilla76 Tipps gibt es viele pauschalisieren lässt es sich nicht, da es sowohl eine Preis als auch eine Komfortfrage ist. Vielleicht findest du für dich nützliche Hinweise im hiesigen bikepacking Forum, welches sowohl den günstigen Einstieg als auch den ultra light Aspekt bedient.


----------



## GorillaBrilla76 (26. Mai 2017)

Hi allesamt also es war nun endlich da... zusammengebaut und Probe gefahren  geniales Teil... die Reifen sind allerdings für mich ungewohnt laut werde aber morgen nochmals ne längere Probefahrt machen... auf dem Foto ist es noch so wie ich es bekam... Schutzbleche, Pizza Rack und andere reifen habe ich... werde nach und nach... naja sollte ich mit dem awol nach London werde ich bald umbauen und Probe fahren...
Habe von Ortlieb das Traveller set gekauft mit dem Koffer... hat jemand ein Tipp welcher Gepäckträger beim awol passt? Evtl. der Tubus Logo? Gruß und schönes Wochenende


----------



## pefro (26. Mai 2017)

GorillaBrilla76 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein Tipp welcher Gepäckträger beim awol passt? Evtl. der Tubus Logo? Gruß und schönes Wochenende



Ja, der passt perfekt.

Specialized Awol ; News, Bilder, Fragen, Aufbauten


----------



## Dianmaan (27. Mai 2017)

@GorillaBrilla76
Siehe Seite 28: auch der 26er Tubus Cargo würde passen...


----------



## georg.m (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo Radfreunde.

Ich habe mich endlich ein AWOL Rahmen gekauft und wollte heute mit Aufbau beginnen. Beim Anbau des Hinterrades habe ich gleich ein Problem bekommen und zwar, das Hinterrad wollte nicht rechts nicht im Ausfallende rein gehen. Ich habe es genau angeguckt und für mich sieht es so aus, dass Swinger-Teil rechts defekt ist. Ich habe es auf dem Foto aufgenommen. Die Schaltauge habe ich vorerst für Foto und für Rausfinden des Problems abgenommen. Als Hinterrad habe ich ganz normales WH-RX31 von Shimano genommen. Es sieht so aus, dass Ausallende am rechten Swinger verbogen ist und Radachse einfach nicht rein passen kann, und somit defekt, oder ?





Danke im Voraus.


----------



## hellmono (28. Mai 2017)

Ja, das sieht eindeutig danach aus, dass der Rahmen mit der kleinen Nase vom Ausfallende irgendwo gegen gestoßen ist.
Kannst die Ausfallenden ja mal mit einem Messschieber nachmessen, und zurück damit zum Händler gehen.


----------



## pizpalue (28. Mai 2017)

http://www.rad-forum.de/topics/1257296#Post1257296

Hallo zusammen,

Ich will noch mal an die Tour in zwei Wochen in Ostwestfalen von Paderborn auf den Kahlen Asten erinnern. War 2016 eine nette Tour auf Asphalt und Schotter mit einer Übernachtung in Winterberg. Dieses Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (1. Juni 2017)

Hab mal wieder ein Awol aufgebaut bei uns in Lädchen. Find es ganz gelungen als fitnessradl mit Option auf mehr Anbauteile. Gut für mich dürfte die Front deutlich flacher sein aber sonst.


----------



## franz-h (2. Juni 2017)

Moin zusammen, hier mal mein Aufbau:






Bin soweit sehr zufrieden, mittlerweile handelt es sich aber um die wahrscheinlich fünfte Aufbauvariante.

Zum Thema "Ausfallenden-Gate": Habe das Rad jetzt ca. 3 Jahre und spüre an der Stelle maximal eine leichte Erhöhung, sichtbar ist nichts.
Ich werde es so wie es ist weiterfahren ...

Ahoi aus Hamburg!


----------



## pizpalue (2. Juni 2017)

Die Oberrohrtasche sieht interessant aus. Sicher auf Maß gefertigt - oder? Alpkit in GB oder Gramm in Berlin machen so etwas ja auch. Deine Variante scheint aber noch anders zu sein.


----------



## harald_legner (2. Juni 2017)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Die Oberrohrtasche sieht interessant aus. Sicher auf Maß gefertigt - oder? Alpkit in GB oder Gramm in Berlin machen so etwas ja auch. Deine Variante scheint aber noch anders zu sein.


Haha, wenn du wüsstest ... ;-)


----------



## harald_legner (2. Juni 2017)

franz-h schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, hier mal mein Aufbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nr. 6 muss noch folgen. Sieh endlich zu, dass du den Frontträger auch noch schwarz bekommst. Da stört das silber absolut! (Und nein, die Flaschenhalter sind perfekt so!)


----------



## franz-h (2. Juni 2017)

pizpalue schrieb:


> Die Oberrohrtasche sieht interessant aus. Sicher auf Maß gefertigt - oder? Alpkit in GB oder Gramm in Berlin machen so etwas ja auch. Deine Variante scheint aber noch anders zu sein.



Sattel- und Oberrohrtasche sind von Gramm!



harald_legner schrieb:


> Nr. 6 muss noch folgen. Seiht endlich zu, dass du den Frontträger auch noch schwarz bekommst. Da stört das silber absolut! (Und nein, die Flaschenhalter sind perfekt so!)



Ich finds "okay" wie es ist ;-)


----------



## Multisaft (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu im Forum, zwar stiller Mitleser seit längerer Zeit, aber nun brauche ich doch eure Hilfe.
Ich möchte mir auch ein AWOL als Reiserad aufbauen, nur ist mir die Geometrie noch nicht ganz klar, das lange Oberrohr mit kürzerem Stem verunsichert mich. Ich denke, ich benötige die XL Größe mit 625mm TT, meine Maße in mm:
Schrittlänge Innenbein 920
Trunk 692
Forearm 380
Arm 680
Thight 649
Lower Leg 585
Sternal notch 1560
Total height 1920

Aufbau ist eigentlich geplant mit 105er Gruppe mit Sugino Dolomiti Kurbel, trp Spyre, Laufradsatz noch keine Ahnung aber mit Dyn+Licht, Reifen je nach Einsatz Marathon Supreme Evo oder Mondial (passen da 50mm mit Schutzblech?),


----------



## GorillaBrilla76 (4. Juni 2017)

Hi Awolista... wollte mal ein kurzen Eindruck meiner ersten Woche mit dem Awol Comp abgeben... kurz gesagt I Love it...

Und nun die lang Version habe es vorletzte Woche Freitag bekommen... abends natürlich gleich montiert und Probe gefahren... Samstag dann ne kleine Tour gemacht... geil... bin dann die ganze Woche auf die Arbeit gefahren ca. 37km hin und zurück... ein Traum... morgens werde ich schon früher wach weil ich es kaum abwarten kann mich auf das Teil zu schwingen  ... 

Heute bin ich damit auf den Feldberg 880 Höhenmeter hoch geil... das Gefühl mit dem Teil oben anzukommen spitze... dann mit 62km/h runter geil... ne rote Ampel nahm ich allerdings im Geschwindigkeitsrausch mit  puh Glück gehabt... 

Traue mich irgendwie nicht dran das Teil umzubauen ist irgendwie genial so wie es ist... habe jedenfalls das Pizza Rack, Soma Reifen und Schutzbleche da... naja mal sehen wenn das Sequoia kommt oder nach dem Urlaub... 

So bis bald euch noch schöne Pfingsten Rönnche


----------



## mig23 (5. Juni 2017)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Awol. Scheint aber fast überall ausverkauft zu sein. War letzte Woche bei einem Händler in Köln, der mir sagte dass das Sequoia so ähnlich bzw. der Nachfolger sein soll. Hat mir allerdings nicht ganz so zugesagt. Mir war das zu "lenkerlastig". Geometrie scheint auch ein wenig unterschiedlich zu sein.

Es gibt online nur noch Rahmensets vom Awol. Oder kennt einer einen Händler im Rhein/Ruhrgebiet (evtl. auch in Frankfurt) der noch eins in M aufgebaut hat?

Gesendet von meinem Moto G Play mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (5. Juni 2017)

mig23 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Awol. Scheint aber fast überall ausverkauft zu sein. War letzte Woche bei einem Händler in Köln, der mir sagte dass das Sequoia so ähnlich bzw. der Nachfolger sein soll. Hat mir allerdings nicht ganz so zugesagt. Mir war das zu "lenkerlastig". Geometrie scheint auch ein wenig unterschiedlich zu sein.



Stimmt auch. Lass Dir da nichts aufschwatzen. Die beiden sind zwar aus der selben Kategorie "Adventure Bike" - unterscheiden sich, was Handling und Geo angeht, aber deutlich.


----------



## mig23 (5. Juni 2017)

Hatte noch das Salsa Fargo gefahren, welches mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen hat. Die Geo's müsste ich noch vergleichen. Oder hat das jemand Mal getan. Was ich mir wünschen würde, wer echt Mal eine längere Testausfahrt mit einem der beiden (Awol oder Fargo). Kaufen und merken dass es nicht das richtige für einen ist, kann teuer werden. Wäre halt mein erstes "Rennrad".

Gesendet von meinem Moto G Play mit Tapatalk


----------



## pefro (5. Juni 2017)

mig23 schrieb:


> Hatte noch das Salsa Fargo gefahren, welches mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen hat. Die Geo's müsste ich noch vergleichen. Oder hat das jemand Mal getan. Was ich mir wünschen würde, wer echt Mal eine längere Testausfahrt mit einem der beiden (Awol oder Fargo). Kaufen und merken dass es nicht das richtige für einen ist, kann teuer werden. Wäre halt mein erstes "Rennrad".
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Moto G Play mit Tapatalk



Ja, die stehen beide hier  Das Fargo ist NOCH weniger Rennrad, als das Awol. Das OR am Awol ist länger, dadurch ist die Sitzposition gestreckter, als am Fargo. Das Fargo ist das Bike mit dem höchsten Stack bei gleichzeitig geringem Reach, welches ich kenne. Ansonsten hat das Fargo noch mehr Reifenfreiheit und seit neuestem ja als eines der ganz, ganz wenigen Bikes auf diesem Planeten eine Carbon Gabel die Front Gepäckträger verträgt.

Das Fargo verrichtet bei meiner Frau seit 4-5 Jahren völlig unauffällig seinen Dienst. Das AWOL ist technisch etwas komplizierter (Swinger Dropouts...) und hatte deshalb bei mir schon das ein- oder andere Zipperlein. Aber die neueren Fargos haben ja auch verstellbare Ausfallenden, wie die so sind und ob sie auch ab- und an Probleme machen, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## mig23 (5. Juni 2017)

Na so ein Zufall! 10min bin ich da (von Bonn aus und guck mir beide an. Ich bringe auch Bier mit  die Carbongabel brauch ich nicht. Was verstehst du unter Zipperlein?

Gesendet von meinem Moto G Play mit Tapatalk


----------



## pefro (5. Juni 2017)

Ja, Bonn ist leider ne Ecke entfernt  Dürften fast 500km sein, oder?

Am Awol gibts (meines Wissens) zwei Schwachstellen. Das eine sind die Swinger Dropouts, die sich bei dem ein- oder anderen öfter mal verstellt haben. Bei mir auch - ich hab dann letztendlich mit Schraubensicherung gearbeitet. Bisher keine Probleme mehr - aber auch eher nicht die Lösung für Leute, die die Dropouts auch verstellen möchten (Nabenschaltung).

Aber auch andere verstellbare Ausfallenden sind da nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss und haben so ihren Problemchen. Exzenterlösungen auch. Wie die von Salsa sind, kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Die andere Schwachstelle sind kleine Risse im Lack am Übergang Ausfallende / Rahmen. Ebenfalls bei den Swinger Dropouts. Mir ist noch kein gebrochener Rahmen an dieser Stelle bekannt. Schön ists aber auch nicht.


----------



## radnarr (1. Juli 2017)

So, der in Post 2208 erwähnte Rahmentausch wegen Bruch ist vollzogen. Irgendwie alles ganz braun hier. Übrigens echt eine skurile Optik, wenn der Rahmen neu und sauber aussieht, die Anbauteile aber verstaubt und verbraucht  Bei der Gelegenheit beim Händler das Sequoia angefingert; naja, ich bleibe erstmal beim Awol.

Jedenfalls, jetzt noch den Kleinkram wieder dranschrauben, und die nächsten Ausbaustufen zünden ... 46/30er Kurbel, schönere Felgen ... am Ende wird vom 2016er Elite fast nichts mehr übrig sein ...

Hier ist ein nagelneuer Awol-Rennlenker und eine nagelneue CG-R vom neuen Rahmen übrig geblieben. Möchte damit jemand vielleicht sein Awol zieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radnarr (4. Juli 2017)

HorseT schrieb:


> Ziemlich angetan bin ich von dem Switch, welcher am 2016er Evo verbaut ist. [...]Hat das jemand zufällig in der Hand gehabt und kann etwas über die Verkabelung sagen? Da wird ja sicherlich kein Loch im Lenker gebohrt worden sein. Ich vermute das am Ende eine Kerbe gefräst wurde, sodass die "Technik" im Lenker sitzt, die Kabelführung jedoch außen, unter dem Lenkerband richtung Vorbau geführt wird. Für Ideen und Anregungen wäre ich dankbar.


Ich habe nun endlich mal den Lenker neu montiert, bzw. den alten demontiert, und dabei die Gelegenheit genutzt, ein paar Bilder vom Lenkerendschalter zu machen. Vielleicht hilft's dir ja noch beim Eigenbau?

Zu deiner konkreten Frage: kein Loch, keine Kerbe im Lenker. Es ist so, dass der Schalter selbst ein ganzes Stück, knapp ein Zentimeter, aus dem Rohr herausragt. Und dort ist das Kabel halt herausgeführt. Der Schalterkorpus hat dafür eine große "Kerbe". Der Lenker selbst ist nicht verändert.

Mit anderen Worten: rechts ist das Lenkerende ein kleines bißchen länger. Im fahrenden Betrieb ist mir das aber nie aufgefallen ...


----------



## kommski (10. Juli 2017)

gefällt mir auch mit dicken Reifen sehr gut und auf einmal habe ich ein 29 MTB


----------



## tagoon (10. Juli 2017)

Wie breit sind die Reifen? 2.1?


----------



## kommski (10. Juli 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Wie breit sind die Reifen? 2.1?


2.25 Schwalbe Nobby Nick


----------



## tagoon (10. Juli 2017)

kommski schrieb:


> 2.25 Schwalbe Nobby Nick


Danke.
2.25, cool das die reinpassen. Hatte gedacht bei 2.0 geht die Grenze.


----------



## kommski (10. Juli 2017)

tagoon schrieb:


> Danke.
> 2.25, cool das die reinpassen. Hatte gedacht bei 2.0 geht die Grenze.


Ich sollte erwähnen, dass der Reifen vom Hinterrad zunächst am Zug (auf der Seite vom Kettenblatt) geschliffen hat. Ich habe die originale Kabelbefestigung gegen einen Kabelbinder getauscht, danach hat nichts mehr geschliffen. Vielleicht klappte es auch wenn ich die Kabelbefestigung um 180 Grad drehe, dass muss ich noch ausprobieren.


----------



## madone (11. Juli 2017)

...


----------



## GBRS (24. Juli 2017)

AWOL auf Reisen.

1200km in 11 Tagen waren es und das Rad hat (mal wieder) voll überzeugt.


----------



## kommski (26. Juli 2017)

GBRS schrieb:


> AWOL auf Reisen.
> 
> 1200km in 11 Tagen waren es und das Rad hat (mal wieder) voll überzeugt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 627081



Sehe ich auch so, wenn es um Entschleunigung geht ist es das perfekte Rad.


----------



## mfux (26. Juli 2017)

Den Gepäckträger hinten kannst dir sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GBRS (28. Juli 2017)

...und diesen Kommentar erst!


----------



## mfux (28. Juli 2017)

??
War eigentlich gut gemeint. Hab bei meinem Awol die Schutzbleche und den hinteren Träger entfernt. Gefühlsmässig fährt es sich spritziger, ordentlich Gewicht verlierste ja...


----------



## GBRS (30. Juli 2017)

;-) 
Das stimmt natürlich, auf der Tour war er lediglich als Halter für das Rücklicht nötig. Ich wollte aber auch die Möglichkeit haben, je nach Terrain, die Taschen nach hinten packen zu können, was jedoch nicht nötig war. Gepäck vorne funktioniert einfach gut.

Da ich das Teil aber von Zeit zu Zeit auch als Alltagsrad nutze sind die Bleche herzlich willkommen und wenn man mit nur einer Packtasche (die sind ja doch recht praktisch) fährt, ist das hinten ja auch angenehmer als vorne.

Und zum Abspecken gibt's dann einfach irgendwann noch ein Diverge (-5kg).


----------



## absvrd (31. Juli 2017)

Es ist vollbracht, mein Awolized ist fertig. Ein paar neue Teile, ein paar sachen aus der Restekiste. Ich muss sagen es fährt sich klasse. Auf der Straße, fern der Straße, egal. Da es keine Hoods mehr für die STIs gab, die ich hier rum liegen hab, kamen mal die Lenkerendschalthebel zum Einsatz. Beiim Einbau dann festgestellt, dass das SIS hinüber ist, also wieder frictionshifting. geht auch...


----------



## sachse1 (31. Juli 2017)

Gugge ma, ä Dräsdner! Schönes Rad.


----------



## VoCh (6. August 2017)

Kleine Awol-Tour am Sonntag[emoji41]


----------



## ew742 (7. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mein MTB ist in der Werkstatt, habe daher das AWOL mit Stollenreifen ausgerüstet. Habe auch lernen müssen, das zu einem geländetauglichen Umbau auch noch die Übersetzung und die Sitzposition, ggf. auch der Lenker geändert werden müsste. Egal, habe jetzt wieder einen AWOL-Lenker am Rad und habe in der vergangenen Woche einige Minitouren unternommen. 

Wünsche eine schöne Woche
Christoph


----------



## mul0k (8. August 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

eure AWOL's sehen spitze aus und ich will auch eins!
Aber wie mic23 schon schrieb ist das Fahrrad so gut wie überall ausverkauft.
Was denkt ihr. wann erscheinen die neuen Versionen oder wird das AWOL nur noch als Rahmenkit Verfügbar sein? Das wäre sehr schade, da es dadurch weniger erschwinglich wäre :/
Vielleicht kennt ihr euch da besser aus und könnt mir sagen, wann die neuen AWOL's auf dem deutschen Markt verfügbar sein werden?

Schöne Grüße
m.


----------



## damianfromhell (8. August 2017)

In Hannover wir haben noch comp Modelle (frühzeitig mit eingedeckt) aber wir versenden nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mul0k (8. August 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> In Hannover wir haben noch comp Modelle (frühzeitig mit eingedeckt) aber wir versenden nicht


Wäre mir fast wert extra nach Hannover zu fahren.
Zu welchem Preis verkauft ihr das M Modell?
Und weißt du, ob demnächst nur noch das Rahmenkit in Deutschland verfügbar sein wird? Also keine Komplettbikes mehr?


----------



## damianfromhell (8. August 2017)

Letzteres weiß ich erst nach der hausmesse. Preise gute Frage. Wenn du mir ne Nachricht zukommen lässt Check ich das morgen mal ab


----------



## mul0k (8. August 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Letzteres weiß ich erst nach der hausmesse. Preise gute Frage. Wenn du mir ne Nachricht zukommen lässt Check ich das morgen mal ab


Danke, hab dir eben geschrieben.


----------



## ew742 (9. August 2017)

mul0k schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> eure AWOL's sehen spitze aus und ich will auch eins!
> Aber wie mic23 schon schrieb ist das Fahrrad so gut wie überall ausverkauft.
> ...



Hallo m.,

weiß nicht, wo Deine Basis ist... Aber bei BDO Leipzig standen einige AWOLs, ebenso bei Pedalum Mobile in Berlin-Mitte. Die Berliner hatten mehr Auswahl...

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## mul0k (9. August 2017)

Hey Christoph,
Danke für die Tipps. Habe beide angeschrieben und beide hatten leider das AWOL Comp nicht mehr. Zu den kommenden Generationen konnten sie auch nichts sagen und verwiesen auf die Hausmesse Anfang/Mitte September, wobei der Josh von BDO Leipzig sich nicht optimistisch zeigte was Komplettbikes angeht :/

Schönen Gruß
m.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## ew742 (9. August 2017)

mul0k schrieb:


> Hey Christoph,
> Danke für die Tipps. Habe beide angeschrieben und beide hatten leider das AWOL Comp nicht mehr. Zu den kommenden Generationen konnten sie auch nichts sagen und verwiesen auf die Hausmesse Anfang/Mitte September, wobei der Josh von BDO Leipzig sich nicht optimistisch zeigte was Komplettbikes angeht :/
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> ...


Hallo m.,

auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich in diesem Fred auf ewig ignoriert werde: http://www.konaworld.com/sutra_ltd.cfm ist vielleicht eine brauchbare Alternative für Deinen speziellen Wunsch.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayTurner (10. August 2017)

@mul0k 
Servus
Ich würde es mir zwar wünschen, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass S Deutschland da wieder umlenkt und komplette Awol´s anbietet. 
Diese Saison gabs ja auch schon keine Kompletträder mehr in D.
Jedoch denke ich, dass du sie weiterhin im näheren Ausland bestellen kannst. Und falls es weiterhin nur das Frameset gibt, würd ich auf ne schönere Farbe hoffen und mich freuen. So schön wie du dir dein Rad aufbaust wird eh nie ein Komplettrad von der Stange sein. 
Schönen Sommer euch.


----------



## mul0k (11. August 2017)

ew742 schrieb:


> Hallo m.,
> 
> auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich in diesem Fred auf ewig ignoriert werde: http://www.konaworld.com/sutra_ltd.cfm ist vielleicht eine brauchbare Alternative für Deinen speziellen Wunsch.
> 
> ...


Hey Christoph,

guter Tipp, vorallem weil das Grün auch ganz schick aussieht. Behalte ich aufjedenfall im Hinterkopf.
Hast du den Erfahrung damit?

Schönen Abend
m.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## mul0k (11. August 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> @mul0k
> Servus
> Ich würde es mir zwar wünschen, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass S Deutschland da wieder umlenkt und komplette Awol´s anbietet.
> Diese Saison gabs ja auch schon keine Kompletträder mehr in D.
> ...


Servus Jay,
Ich war bis vor kurzem auch noch nicht optimistisch und habe Specialized einfach direkt angeschrieben (also die deutsche Vertretung) und der Flo gab mir Mut. Zumindest verstehe ich die Nachricht so, dass es wieder Komplettbikes geben wird.
Ich häng die Nachricht als Screenshot an.
Beste Grüße
m.

PS: sry für den doppelten Post, hab noch nicht rausgefunden wie man bei Taptalk ein Multizitat macht :/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## ew742 (12. August 2017)

mul0k schrieb:


> Hey Christoph,
> 
> guter Tipp, vorallem weil das Grün auch ganz schick aussieht. Behalte ich aufjedenfall im Hinterkopf.
> Hast du den Erfahrung damit?
> ...



Hallo m.

Ich habe aktuell ein Rennrad von Kona, hatte diverse Stahl-MTBs von denen. Würde bei dem Sutra ltd gucken, ob die Geo eher in Richtung MTB geht. Habe mein altes AWOL halbherzig umgerüstet, die Sitzhaltung ist im Vergleich zum "richtigen" MTB deutlich gestreckter und höher....

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## nonamenic (14. August 2017)

Eine Frage an die AWOL-User welche mit 27,5 Zoll unterwegs sind: Welche Reifendimensionen auf welchen Felgen fahrt ihr und wie sehr ist die Tretlagerabsenkung aufgefallen oder störend.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## JayTurner (16. August 2017)

@nonamenic
Servus 
Ich fahre auf dem Awol Comp 14/ Expert einen 2.3 er S Ground Control Reifen und dazu noch Schutzbleche. Ich kann dir aber grad nicht sagen, ob da auch die Rahmen ohne verstellbare Ausfallenden so kompatibel sind. Kanns nächste Woche mal am Rad meiner Freundin testen wenn du magst!?
Wegen der Absenkung und der großen Pedale komme ich bei schlecht getretenen Kurven sehr selten mal auf den Asphalt.
Falls du kleiner bist könntest du das ja mit ner kürzeren Kurbel kompensieren. Ich fahr 175mm Kurbelarmlänge.
Jedenfalls ist das Rad optisch noch sehr schick und federt entschieden besser als zuvor.
@mul0k 
Für mich hört sich das nach einer diplomatischen Absage an. Der schreibt doch vom Sequoia im Bezug auf Komplettrad und Framset. 
Schöne Zeit euch.


----------



## GBRS (16. August 2017)

Sowas könnte schon noch mal kommen... 

https://www.rutlandcycling.com/3718...riteo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=lowerfunnel

Zur der Kurbel: die 2.5-5mm dürften wenig helfen. 
Ein paar schmale Pedale tuns da eher.


----------



## JayTurner (16. August 2017)

@GBRS das ist ja das was sie dieses Jahr schon nicht in D verkauft hatten. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal mit euch.

Da geb ich dir recht, Kurbel würde bestimmt nur wenig bringen. Den größeren Unterschied bringt eher die Reifendicke und natürlich auch kleine Pedale.


----------



## mfux (18. August 2017)




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. August 2017)

Grrrrr, Fuxxe, die Stelle kenn i nur zu gut..

hoff Du bist trocken heimgekommen, 

oder bist gar auf an Overnighter? 
Dann komm mi nächstes mal mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (19. August 2017)

Jo, alles bestens!


----------



## BigJohn (19. August 2017)

mfux schrieb:


>


Geeignete Wege sind in Bayern zum Glück auch schmaler als zwei Meter


----------



## GBRS (19. August 2017)

JayTurner schrieb:


> @GBRS das ist ja das was sie dieses Jahr schon nicht in D verkauft hatten. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal mit euch.



Das ist aber nicht das 17er - guck mal genau hin ;-)


----------



## JayTurner (19. August 2017)

Also wenn ich auf der US Seite das 17er Awol Base ansehe dann erkenne ich da keinen Unterschied auch bei genauerem Hinsehen. Kannst mir aber auch sagen wo du einen Unterschied siehst @GBRS.
Viele Grüße


----------



## GBRS (19. August 2017)

Oh, ich hing wohl beim '16er mit der alten (fiesen) Sora gruppe und der ollen FSA Kurbel. Das war kein schönes Rad.


----------



## clemensp (5. September 2017)

wurden die Specialized 2018er schon präsentiert?

was passiert mit dem AWOL und dem AWOL framekit?


----------



## Xorlatz (7. September 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich generell die Möglichkeit den 2017er Rahmen auch mit Felgenbremse aufzubauen? Zumindest hinten sehe ich dafür keine Stelle, an dem man die Bremse am Rahmen befestigen kann. Eventuell kann mir ja hier jemand Auskunft geben, vielen Dank


----------



## nonamenic (7. September 2017)

@Xorlatz : meiner Meinung nach kann man am AWOL weder vorne noch Hinten eine Felgenbremse montieren. Vorne höchstens so eine Rennradbremse welche an der Gabel befestigt wird. Aber ob der Abstand zu den Felgenflanken dann der richtige ist und ob das Sinn macht? Selbst mechanische Scheibenbremsen wie die BB7 bremsen besser als eine Felgenbremse. Wenn Du natürlich schon viele Teile hast und diese verbauen willst wäre vielleicht ein anderer Rahmen wie z.B. von Poison oder Intec die bessere Wahl.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Xorlatz (7. September 2017)

@nonamenic Herzlichen Dank  Kann ich die BB7 denn an einen Satz Sram Rival 22 (du hast richtig geraten, so ein Satz liegt hier schon rum  ) Felgenbremsen anschließen? Also passen die Hebel dann zu den Disc-Bremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2017)

Die bb7 road sollte da passen. Oder noch besser eine trp Spyre


----------



## nonamenic (7. September 2017)

@Xorlatz : wie bigJohn geschrieben hat, sollte die BB7 Road passen. Ich nutze die SRAM Apex mit der BB7 Road, dann sollte die SRAM Rival ebenfalls funktionieren.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## TESTAMENT (12. September 2017)

Hallo an die AWOL Jünger hier im Fred.

Nach längerer Recherche welcher Rahmen meinem neuen Reiserad als Gerüst dienen soll bin ich dann beim AWOL hängengeblieben. Mittlerweile konnte ich dann doch noch einen in XL im Netz auffinden, welcher auf den Aufbau wartend aktuell an meiner Wand hängt. Jetzt würde ich gern ein paar Tipps zum Aufbau bekommen und hoffe dass ich hier nicht verkehrt bin. Gern auch als persönlich Nachricht.

Folgender Plan:

Alfine 11 fach mit Gates Carbon Riemen 
Hydraulische Scheibenbremse
Rennradlenker

Frage dazu: Welche Lösung gibt es in Bezug auf Brems/Schaltkombi? Die Alfine DI2 ist mir zu teuer. Hat Jemand das Problem elegant gelöst? Wenn ja wie?

Empfehlung für den passenden Laufradsatz nehme ich auch gern entgegen. Muss keine Superlightlösung sein, gern hochprofiliger. Stabilität für einen angemessenen Preis steht im Vordergrund. Preislich wird am Ende das Gesamtpaket die Wahl beeinflussen.

Da das Rahmenkit ohne Lenker kam noch eine weitere Frage: Wo bekomme ich möglicherweise den Lenker des Sequoia her, alternativ den des AWOLs oder was wären von der Ergonomie andere ähnliche Optionen?

Besten Dank im Voraus für Vorschläge zu meinen Fragen ohne Für und Wider, warum die Kombi so gewählt wird.
Thomas


----------



## damianfromhell (12. September 2017)

Den lenker bekommst du nächstes Jahr bei speci


----------



## damianfromhell (12. September 2017)

Guckst du


----------



## harald_legner (12. September 2017)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Folgender Plan:
> 
> Alfine 11 fach mit Gates Carbon Riemen
> Hydraulische Scheibenbremse
> ...


 
Guter Plan! 
Bremsen: TRP Hylex
Schalthebel: Jtek Lenkerendschalthebel für Alfine 11
Lenker: Salsa Cowbell 

Ich fahre mein AWOL seit über 20.000 Kilometern mit einem Lenkerendschalthebel und ALfine 8 und bin hoczufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TESTAMENT (12. September 2017)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Guter Plan!
> Bremsen: TRP Hylex
> Schalthebel: Jtek Lenkerendschalthebel für Alfine 11
> Lenker: Salsa Cowbell


Danke für den Tipp. Lenkerendschalthebel steh ich glaub ich nicht so drauf. Wenn es die Schaltkombi in den Hebeln nicht gibt, könnte ich mir vielleicht eher sowas hier: http://cyclingabout.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/gilles-berthoud-rohloff-shifter-01.jpg vorstellen. Gibt es Ähnliches für die Alfine?


----------



## ew742 (12. September 2017)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Lenkerendschalthebel steh ich glaub ich nicht so drauf. Wenn es die Schaltkombi in den Hebeln nicht gibt, könnte ich mir vielleicht eher sowas hier: http://cyclingabout.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/gilles-berthoud-rohloff-shifter-01.jpg vorstellen. Gibt es Ähnliches für die Alfine?



Harald hat ja schon auf den JTEK-Shifter verwiesen. Für die 8er Alfine gibt es noch http://www.gevenalle.eu/shop/ux/. Allerdings für mechanische Bremsen. 
Möglicherweise dann eine Alfine-Version von der hier: http://www.gevenalle.eu/shop/hydraulic/
Und von der 11er Alfine kann ich eher abraten. Die Dauerhaltbarkeit ist bei der 8er erwiesen (siehe Haralds Fahrleistung).

Die 11er hat (in einem anderen Rad) bei mir mehrfach ihr Öl verloren, hatte unberechenbare "Leertritte" (etwa ne 1/4 Kurbelumdrehung) trotz penibler Gangzugeinstellung und nach 1300 Kilometer habe ich die durch eine 8er ersetzt. Seitdem: nicht ein Leertritt! Tendenziell tritt das bei kräftigen Leuten/höherer Belastung (bei mir im MTB und knapp 100 Kilo Systemgewicht) bei der 11er auf, wenn Du eher entspannt fährst/leicht bist, dann kann die wohl lange halten. Kurioserweise wurde die Transcontinental-Edition (auch die von Harald) ja in einer 8er Version ausgeliefert, obwohl der Entwickler mit der 11er gefahren ist. Und den Preisunterschied hätte man wohl hinbekommen. Kannst ja nochmal googeln.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## harald_legner (12. September 2017)

Um den Doppelpass komplett zu machen: Was Christoph da über die Alfine 11 sagt, unterschreibe ich ganz dick! Ich bin beinahe froh,d ass mir das Rad mit der Alfine11 geklaut wurde und das AWOL als Nachfolger nur die Alfine8 hat. Die 8er ist deutlich robuster. Die hohen Gänge fehlen mir nicht, so wie ich mit dem AWOL unterwegs bin. Da komme ich nur sehr selten in die Verlegenheit, deutlich über 30 km/h mittreten zu wollen.


----------



## JayTurner (12. September 2017)

Hallo
Hab grad auf der S Homepage gesucht und festgestellt, dass es wohl in D gar kein Awol mehr zu kaufen gibt. Das finde ich äußerst schade, aber irgendwie wars absehbar.
Letzte Woche waren Freunde und ich auf der Strecke von Turin nach Nizza unterwegs. Beide Räder, Sequoia und Awol liefen pannenfrei und sehr angenehm über die vielen Schotterstraßen. Es war der pure Genuss.
- In der Vorbereitung fuhr ich die Sawtooth Reifen auch Tubeless. Jedoch musste ich nach einem geplatzen Hinterreifen feststellen das diese Technik für mich keinen Sinn macht. Ich habe meistens 90 kg und mit der Beladung am Rad komme ich schnell mal auf 115kg. Im Wiegeschritt auf dem Rad riss es mir so den Hinterreifen runter. Zum Glück war es bergauf und die Felge und Ich kamen unversehrt davon.
Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle das wäre bergab in einer Kurve passiert...
Jedenfalls macht für mich diese Technik nur im unbeladenen Zustand, bei geringem FahrerInnengewicht und bei sehr buckeligen Strassenverhältnissen Sinn. Und wenn ich Gewicht bei der Rotationsmasse sparen will, kann ich auch auf einen leichteren Mantel umsteigen.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Herbst.


----------



## beastie01 (13. September 2017)

Servus liebe Community,

ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten auch mein richtig klasse Awol aufgebaut. Ist echt ein tolles Rad!
Da ja jetzt der Herbst da ist und ich zur Zeit mein Awol primär als Pendlerrad verwende würde ich gerne ein paar Anpassungen vornehmen und bräuchte da euren Rat. Folgendes habe ich vor:
- Schutzbleche anbringen. Welche würdet ihr empfehlen, dachte an die SKS Longboard
- Zweibeinständer. Hatte schon ein paar bestellt und "anprobiert", aber leider noch keinen passenden gefunden :-(. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

Bereits jetzt schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße aus dem Chiemgau,
Volker


----------



## pefro (13. September 2017)

@beastie01  Beides wurde schon mehrmals und ausführlich hier im Thread diskutiert. Am besten mal die SuFu nutzen.


----------



## tagoon (13. September 2017)

@beastie01 
Ich bin mit dem Ständer zufrieden.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Pletscher/Mittelbau-Zweibeinstaender-Parkstuetze-p8473/


----------



## nonamenic (25. September 2017)

wollte mal einen Zwischenstand hochladen von meinem - meiner Meinung nach - gelungenem Experiment. Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert die Entscheidung, mache schon seit über einem Jahr damit rum.
27,5 Zoll Laufräder mit 30 mm breiten Felgen und 50 mm Reifen. Hatte zwischenzeitlich Bedenken dass die Felgen zu breit sind. Vorne: SON Dynamo + DT Swiss XM481; hinten: DT240 + XM481. Reifen Schwalbe Almotion 27,5"x50 mm. Schutzbleche kommen wieder dran sobald die Lichtanlage da ist (Edelux + Supernova Rücklicht). Wenn die Reifen runter sind, kommen aber noch breitere dran. Ist noch genug Platz vorhanden.
Die Aufkleber kommen noch runter von der Felge.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (28. September 2017)

nBasti89 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, leider heißt es beim Checkout dass das Rad nicht nach Deutschland versandt wird.
> Weitere Shops die das Awol - noch - anbieten?


Wennst noch suchen solltest, wir ham glaub ich noch ein zwei auf der Arbeit


----------



## hotep (29. September 2017)

spec awol kann auch richtig langstrecke:




 



 

linda und marcus aus schweden, seit 4 monaten im sattel! getroffen am pamir highway in tadschikistan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (4. Oktober 2017)

auf die Gefahr hin dass die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde: gibt es eine "schöne" Lösung um eine Supernova E3 Pro unter dem Vorbau oder vor dem Vorbau zu montieren? Also im Prinzip wie die E3 Pure HBM. Die würde mir am Besten gefallen aber soweit ich weiß, kann man die Pure nicht ausschalten. Dauerlicht möchte ich nicht fahren.
Und die Pro über Kopf montieren soll man ja auch nicht. Die "normale" Montage an der Gabel gefällt mir nicht und der Tubus ist dann voll im Lichtfeld. Vorne am Tubus montieren wäre schön, aber leider kann ich die Aufnahmen nicht selber bauen und schweißen kann ich auch nicht. 
Irgendwie eine Halterung am Spacertürmchen wäre sicherlich auch schön - mein Türmchen ist ja hoch genug.
Die SON Edelux gibt es als "Über-Kopf"-Version. Aber die SON habe ich erst zurückgeschickt, weil sie mir vom Stil her zu klassisch ist. Also ist die SON aus der Auswahl raus.
Danke für Tips und Hinweise
Grüße Christoph


----------



## BigJohn (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe meinen Frontscheinwerfer mit einer Gopro-Halterung direkt am Lenker befestigt. Die Teile gibt es bei Bedarf recht günstig beim Chinesen. Aber gibts für Supernova nicht etliche Halter nachzukaufen? Zum Beispiel die Multimount CRC https://www.bike-components.de/de/Supernova/Multimount-CRC-Lampenhalter-p51697/


----------



## cuda01 (4. Oktober 2017)

hotep schrieb:


> spec awol kann auch richtig langstrecke:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 648510
> 
> ...


Sehr geil, auch gerade mit den ganzen Stickern drauf...sehr ehrliche Bikes!

Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ew742 (4. Oktober 2017)

nonamenic schrieb:


> auf die Gefahr hin dass die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde: gibt es eine "schöne" Lösung um eine Supernova E3 Pro unter dem Vorbau oder vor dem Vorbau zu montieren? Also im Prinzip wie die E3 Pure HBM. Die würde mir am Besten gefallen aber soweit ich weiß, kann man die Pure nicht ausschalten. Dauerlicht möchte ich nicht fahren.
> Grüße Christoph



Hallo Christoph,

Supernova bietet ja viele verschiedene Halterungen an, ein Stöbern im Shop bei denen lohnt ggf. für Inspirationen. Ich habe den Vorbau hier https://shop.supernova-design.com/d...omax-da230-vorbau-60mm-78?category=226&page=2 an zwei Rädern verbaut. Die Lampe sitzt dann eben mittig über dem Lenker. Ggf. für andere interessant: bei der Verwendung von Supernova-Halterungen für Lampen anderer Hersteller muß die Feile zum Einsatz kommen. Die Lampen von B&M oder SON habe eine breitere Halterung.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## nonamenic (4. Oktober 2017)

@BigJohn : die Halterung gefällt mir ganz gut. Allerdings benötige ich dafür den Supernova-Vorbau und den gibt es nur bis 90 mm mit 0°.
Evtl. könnte ich an meinem Syntace-Vorbau was wegfeilen und etwas Platz schaffen für diese Schelle. Ich glaube ich habe sogar noch einen Vorbau in der Restekiste mit dem ich experimentieren könnte.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt auch noch eine andere Halterung, mit der die Lampe neben dem Vorbau montiert werden kann. Schau mal nach 
*Lenkerbefestigung - HBM*


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Oktober 2017)

nonamenic schrieb:


> auf die Gefahr hin dass die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde: gibt es eine "schöne" Lösung um eine Supernova E3 Pro unter dem Vorbau oder vor dem Vorbau zu montieren? Also im Prinzip wie die E3 Pure HBM.


Der Halter von B&M ist dir sicher schon zu wuchtig, oder? Den nutze ich momentan:


----------



## ONE78 (4. Oktober 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Halter von B&M ist dir sicher schon zu wuchtig, oder? Den nutze ich momentan:



warum die klingel am vorbau? ist das lauter?


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Oktober 2017)

Nö, da war einfach Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GorillaBrilla76 (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo allesamt also auch bei mir hat sich der Rost am Awol Comp, das ich im Mai gekauft habe, breit gemacht! Specialized hat angeboten, da keine Rahmen verfügbar, das Rad komplett in ein Sequoia umzutauschen! Daher hätte ich teile von meinem Awol anzubieten wenn Interesse besteht: Reifen: Soma Cazadero 700c x 42, Original Awol Schutzbleche und ein Pizza Rack, eine Supernova Taillight inkl. Sattelstrebenbefestigung? Bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## MrMupfin97 (21. Oktober 2017)

Leute,
ich sag's auch beim Verkauf immer wieder, vergesst nicht eure Rahmen regelmäßig zu versiegeln. Silikonspray oder WD40 und ein wenig Freizeit können euch effektiv vor Rost schützen. Wenn ihr richtig auf Nummer sicher gehen wollt, den Rahmen innen mit Unterbodenschutzspray behandeln, hebt ewig


----------



## mfux (22. Oktober 2017)

Was soll denn passieren?


----------



## MrMupfin97 (22. Oktober 2017)

Stahl rostet nunmal. Hatte letzte Woche einen Kunden, dem is der halbe Hinterbau weggerostet an einem Bike von 2008


----------



## Triturbo (23. Oktober 2017)

Denn war früher doch alles besser. Meine GTs von '95 rosten sicher auch wie das Böse im Inneren aber gebrochen ist noch keins. Und mein Talera hat als Winter/Alltagsrad wirklich kein leichtes Leben.


----------



## nonamenic (27. Oktober 2017)

Aktueller Zwischenstand. Winterbereifung: Die Nanos passen gerade so noch rein. Leider eiert der Reifen vorne so sehr, dass er am Schutzblech streift. Die Schwalbe Almotion haben ja auch etwas geeiert, aber nicht so sehr wie die Nanos. Da muss ich mir was anderes als Schutz  zulegen, vielleicht werde ich doch mal bei SKS schauen. Hinten ist auch noch nicht optimal. Da muss ich nochmal ran. Die Supernova-Leuchten liegen auch schon seit Wochen bereit, hatte aber irgendwie noch keinen Nerv für die Montage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (27. Oktober 2017)

@nonamenic Hattest Du die Allmotions auch in 650B auf dem AWOL? Wie warst denn mit denen zufrieden?


----------



## nonamenic (27. Oktober 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> @nonamenic Hattest Du die Allmotions auch in 650B auf dem AWOL? Wie warst denn mit denen zufrieden?


Die Rollen sehr gut die Almotion. Die Nanos rollen deutlich schwerer und lauter. Wollte es nur etwas voluminöser und für die Winterzeit mehr Profil. Im Frühling kommen die Almotion wieder ans Rad.


----------



## Wavesound2345 (14. November 2017)

Habe ein Problem mit der Sattelstütze/ den Streben am Sattel.
Bin schon 1000km mit dem Rad auf Reisen gewesen, aber den Sattel möchte ich gerne noch weiter nach unten neigen.









Genauer gesagt, die Sattelnase muss ein wenig nach unten geneigt werden, aber die Stütze/ Klemmstreben lassen das nicht zu, weil die ansonsten auf der Stütze aufliegen.









Wie ist das bei euch? Bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem? Hat jemand Ideen um dem her zu werden?
Ein anderer Sattel ist für mich keine Lösung!


----------



## pizpalue (14. November 2017)

Hallo,
Ich fahre die gleiche Sattelstütze aber mit einem Fizik-Sattel. Der Sattel steht genau waagerecht, wobei noch sehr viel Luft zwischen den Sattelstreben und der Stütze ist um die Nase deutlich abzusenken. 

Dein Problem scheint daher an deiner Sattel/Stützen-Kombination zu liegen. 

Gruß


----------



## pefro (14. November 2017)

Ist ein Problem der sehr speziell geformten Sattelstütze. Der B17 lässt sich an "normalen" Sattelstützen problemlos mit geneigter Nase montieren. Evtl. mal ne andere Stütze überdenken, die Speci soll ja ohnehin nicht so gut sein, was das Flexverhalten angeht.


----------



## schraubenkopf (15. November 2017)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Stahl rostet nunmal. Hatte letzte Woche einen Kunden, dem is der halbe Hinterbau weggerostet an einem Bike von 2008


Versiegelung ist das eine. Da wird sicher der ein oder andere Hersteller innen keinen Schutz aufbringen um die Kosten zu senken - der Kunde bekommt nur selten was davon mit.
Das andere ist dafür zu sorgen, dass nicht so viel Feuchtigkeit in die Rohre kommt und an den Tiefpunkten einn Ablauf vorhanden ist. Ganz vermeiden kann man den Eintritt von Wasser letztlich eh nicht. Spätestens durch Kondensation kann Feuchtigkeit auftreten. Deswegen Sattelstütze (hier dringt besonders viel Feuchtigkeit ein) abdichten mit Fett und/oder einem Silikonring, alle Gewindeösen verschließen und nicht an Fett sparen beim Einbau von den Lagern. Wenn nicht vorhanden dann ein Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse bohren (selbstverständlich an der tiefsten Stelle) und das blanke Metall versiegeln (Lager vorher ausbauen sollte sich von selbst verstehen). Die Lüftungslöcher am Hinterbau allerdings offen lassen, damit z.B. bei Sonneneinstrahlung die Kondensation verdampfen und austreten kann. So kann man auch Stahlrahmen jahrzehntelang nutzen, sammelt sich aber das Wasser im Tretlagergehäuse und kann auch über Wochen nicht raus muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Lager festrotten und oberhalb vom Gerhäuse die Rohre anfangen sich aufzulösen.


----------



## veiter42 (15. November 2017)

Hat sich jmd mal die Mühe gemacht Rahmen und Gabel des Deluxe zu wiegen?

EDIT: Mit der SuFu habe nicht nur die 3,7kg (Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Klemme) gefunden. Allerdings für das Comp. Da dort ein anderer Rohrsatz verbaut ist, unterscheidet sich das Gewicht sicherlich. Ein 'educated guess' wäre evtl. auch hilfreich.


----------



## pefro (15. November 2017)

@veiter42 

Mein Expert Frameset (Reynolds 725) wiegt nackig

2380g Rahmen
1120g Gabel
-------
3500g

+ Klemme & Steuersatz käme ich also auch so auf 3700g.

Das Deluxe hat ja keine Swinger Dropouts. Dürfte diesbezüglich wieder ein bisschen leichter sein, dafür den schwereren Rohrsatz -> meine Vermutung: Viel wird sich das wohl nicht nehmen. Und ob der Rahmen jetzt 3700 oder 3900g wiegt? 

---

Sehe ich das richtig, ist das AWOL jetzt (für Deutschland) eingestellt?

https://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/road/adventure--touring/c/roadadventuretouring


----------



## ew742 (19. November 2017)

pefro schrieb:


> @veiter42
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, leider. Anscheinend war das Angebot mit Diverge und Sequoia für Europa zu unübersichtlich... Andererseits gibt es ja inzwischen einige Alternativen. 

 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## exmessenger (25. November 2017)

Hat hier irgendjemand zufällig die gleichen schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem Sawtooth gemacht wie ich? Hab die Reifen vor 2 Wochen aufgezogen, bin ausschließlich auf Radwegen/Strassen in der Stadt unterwegs und habe mir in diesen 2 Woche 4 x (!...) die Reifen platt gefahren...  Jedes Mal hatte sich ein kleiner Stein im Profil festgesetzt. Ich habe fast das Gefühl, dass das Profil kleine Steine magisch ansaugt, da die ganzen Reifen voll damit sind... Für mich bislang die schlechteste Reifenerfahrung überhaupt. Einfach nur Pech? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (25. November 2017)

Nein, überhaupt nicht. Mi den originalen Trigger Sport war das schlimm, mit den Sawtooth keine Probleme mehr... schlauchlos 2-4bar


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. November 2017)

Bin seit etwa 300km ebenfalls mit den Sawtooth unterwegs, seit 100km schlauchlos. Bisher problemlos und pannenfrei.

Ich würde mich übrigens für 25€ inkl. Versand von meinen Ground Control 29x1,9 trennen. Rund 1800km gelaufen, guter Zustand. Bei Interesse gerne PM.


----------



## Kide666 (1. Dezember 2017)

Hallo ihr lieben,

mir ist mein Schaltauge verbogen und kann es auch nicht mehr richten. Jetzt suche ich ein neues, und kann online keines finden:-(
Außer bei Nanobike, die wollen dafür aber ca 29,- Euro haben :-(. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Alternative für mich??? Außerdem habe ich ein bisschen Angst das mir auch der Swinger minimal verbogen ist. Finde Ihn aber auch online nicht - HILFEEEE.
Gruß
Dennis


----------



## JayTurner (1. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
@Kide666 
Ich hab keine Alternative außer Ausbiegen. Schaltaugen sind oft so teuer im Handel. 
Falls du nen neuen Swinger willst bist du mit ca 100 Euro dabei. 
Ich wollte mal die Schrauben zur Befestigung nachkaufen und S
meinte sie verkaufen diese nur mit den Swingern zusammen. 
(Sind stinknormale Kettenblattschrauben)
Würd also über deinen Händler mal nachfragen bei S.
Viele Grüße


----------



## TESTAMENT (14. Dezember 2017)

Hat Jemand die Maße des Pizza Racks oder könnte diese freundlicherweise mal nachmessen? Ich meine nur die top Ladefläche.
Besten Dank


----------



## ew742 (14. Dezember 2017)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Hat Jemand die Maße des Pizza Racks oder könnte diese freundlicherweise mal nachmessen? Ich meine nur die top Ladefläche.
> Besten Dank



33,5 cm breit, 27,0 cm lang, Abstand zwischen den Streben oben: 8,0 cm

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## meriones (29. Dezember 2017)

Moin AWOL-Freunde,

bin seit längerer Zeit nun auch glücklicher Besitzer eines AWOLs Comp und dies habe ich alles "*damianfromhell*" zu verdanken. Dank nochmals!
Habe ein paar Fragen und zwar würde ich gerne das AWOL etwas "alltagstauglicher" machen. Zuerst dachte ich an Schutzbleche, die original Schutzbleche sind leider nicht mehr zu bekommen und jetzt suche ich nach Alternativen, zurzeit schwanke ich zwischen:
SKS Bluemels Primus
http://www.sks-germany.com/produkte/bluemels-primus/
und
SKS Bluemels Matt 45
http://www.sks-germany.com/produkte/bluemels-matt-45/
Beim Thema Reifen habe ich vor auf die Sawtooth umzurüsten, da mir der Rollwiderstand doch ein wenig zu viel ist bei den Ground Control.

Was empfehlt Ihr?
Vielleicht noch ein Tipp für Gepäckträger? Habe an den Tubus Vega gedacht.

Freue mich über eure Anregungen und sage schonmal Danke im Voraus .


----------



## tagoon (30. Dezember 2017)

@meriones 
Ich hab den bluemels matt dran und ich finde die sehr gut. Habe mir dazu noch die schwarzen streben gekauft.

Gepäckträger kann ich diesen hier empfehlen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Racktime/Light-it-Touren-Gepaecktraeger-p33908/
Ich finde er passt sehr gut zum Pizza Rack und ist matt schwarz und nicht schwarz glänzend wie die Tubus.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## ew742 (30. Dezember 2017)

meriones schrieb:


> Moin AWOL-Freunde,
> 
> bin seit längerer Zeit nun auch glücklicher Besitzer eines AWOLs Comp und dies habe ich alles "*damianfromhell*" zu verdanken. Dank nochmals!
> Habe ein paar Fragen und zwar würde ich gerne das AWOL etwas "alltagstauglicher" machen. Zuerst dachte ich an Schutzbleche, die original Schutzbleche sind leider nicht mehr zu bekommen und jetzt suche ich nach Alternativen, zurzeit schwanke ich zwischen:
> ...



Die Bleche von VeloOrange (gibt diverse Versendet in D) sind auch einen Blick wert, finde deren Strebenbefestigung auch eleganter bzw. nahe am AWOL-Werksblech. 


Der Tubus Vega war ab Werk an meinem AWOL.

Viel Spaß 
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (1. Januar 2018)

Schutzbleche klappern und bei breiten Reifen ziehts Steine zwischen Reifen und Blech. Braucht kein Mensch


----------



## ew742 (1. Januar 2018)

mfux schrieb:


> Schutzbleche klappern und bei breiten Reifen ziehts Steine zwischen Reifen und Blech. Braucht kein Mensch



Bei korrekter Montage klappern keine Schutzbleche, insbesondere wenn hochwertige Alu-Schützer montiert werden. Die Bluemels sollten kein Maßstab sein. Und gegen die Steine lässt man genug Luft zwischen Reifen und Blech [emoji1360][emoji481]...

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Januar 2018)

meriones schrieb:


> Moin AWOL-Freunde,
> 
> bin seit längerer Zeit nun auch glücklicher Besitzer eines AWOLs Comp und dies habe ich alles "*damianfromhell*" zu verdanken. Dank nochmals!
> Habe ein paar Fragen und zwar würde ich gerne das AWOL etwas "alltagstauglicher" machen. Zuerst dachte ich an Schutzbleche, die original Schutzbleche sind leider nicht mehr zu bekommen und jetzt suche ich nach Alternativen, zurzeit schwanke ich zwischen:
> ...


Guter Plan. Blumels sind funktionell gut und passen auch gut dran


----------



## mfux (1. Januar 2018)

ew742 schrieb:


> Bei korrekter Montage klappern keine Schutzbleche, insbesondere wenn hochwertige Alu-Schützer montiert werden. Die Bluemels sollten kein Maßstab sein. Und gegen die Steine lässt man genug Luft zwischen Reifen und Blech [emoji1360][emoji481]...
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



Hab ich beim Awol mit den Originalblechen nie hinbekommen...
Klappern ja, Steine nein. Bin aber auch desöftern im Gelände unterwegs!


----------



## oddo (7. Januar 2018)

Erste AWOL Testfahrt war schön matschig. Reifen werden noch gegen WTB Riddler 45c getauscht.


----------



## DonUschi (9. Januar 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo noch AWOL Rahmen zu kaufen? Gehen die Gebraucht manchmal noch über den Tisch?

Ich habe ja einen XL. Glaube aber ich hätte meinem Impuls folgen und nicht auf den Verkäufer hören sollen. L wäre wohl doch die richtige Größe gewesen. Trotz 1,91 und Flatbar. Bin jetzt bei 70mm Vorbau und könnte sicher noch auf 50-60mm gehen. Aber ob das so viel bringt? Ist auf jeden Fall immer unangenehm für die Hände obwohl ich schon so extra breite Ergo Griffe habe und es fühlt sich zu weit vorgestreckt an.
Vorher bin ich selten mehr als 2x3-5km gefahren. Jetzt bei 2x10km am Tag fällt mir der Umstand unangenehm auf. Auch Der Sattel macht mir jetzt probleme und ich bin schon am rumtesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (9. Januar 2018)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Ich habe ja einen XL. Glaube aber ich hätte meinem Impuls folgen und nicht auf den Verkäufer hören sollen. L wäre wohl doch die richtige Größe gewesen. Trotz 1,91 und Flatbar. Bin jetzt bei 70mm Vorbau und könnte sicher noch auf 50-60mm gehen. Aber ob das so viel bringt? Ist auf jeden Fall immer unangenehm für die Hände obwohl ich schon so extra breite Ergo Griffe habe und es fühlt sich zu weit vorgestreckt an.


Oha, wie unterschiedlich das Sitzen doch ausfällt. Ich fahre mein XL-AWOL mit 60er-Vorbau und Rennlenker und bin selber aber "nur" 180cm groß, wenn auch mit verhältnismässig langem Oberkörper. Schrittlänge ca. 82cm. Und viel kürzer würde ich das Rad nicht haben wollen. 
Egal, wenn's dir so nicht passt, dass passt es dir eben nicht. :-( 
Mir ist leider nicht bekannt, wo und wie man noch AWOLs bekommen könnte, ausser wohl mit Glück auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt. 


DonUschi schrieb:


> Vorher bin ich selten mehr als 2x3-5km gefahren. Jetzt bei 2x10km am Tag fällt mir der Umstand unangenehm auf. Auch Der Sattel macht mir jetzt probleme und ich bin schon am rumtesten.


Ich bin mittlerweile großer Fan der Brooks Cambiums. Mit einem Cambium mit Ausschnitt fahre ich auch 500km ohne Polster und ernsthafte Probleme.


----------



## DonUschi (9. Januar 2018)

Ich bin bisher den Brooks B17 gefahren. Aber obwohl der ganz nach hinten geschoben war und der aktuelle Terry ganz nach vorne, hab ich beim B17 immer quasi auf den Nieten gesessen. Also der Teil der gar nicht mehr nachgibt. Weiter vorn fühlte es sich nicht breit genug für die Sitzknochen an. (13cm) Ich wiege mittlerweile leider gute 113 Kilo was sich natürlich auch negativ aufs Sitzerlebnis auswirkt. Bin jetzt nach dem Umzug, wodurch der längere Pendelweg kam, ein halbes Jahr gar nicht gefahren weils zu unangenehm war. Das drückt natürlich überall ein wenig doller als es bei nem 60-80 Kilo Fahrer der Fall wäre. Und vielleicht wird es auch noch ein wenig besser nach einer Eingewöhnungsphase. Aber meine Inuition sagt auch das wird nur besser. Wenns nicht direkt vom ersten Meter an perfekt ist, kann es nicht perfekt werden.

Ich bin sonst keine Fahrräder gefahren, deshalb kann ich nichtmal mit Sicherheit sagen wann es sich denn richtig anfühlen würde. Aber extrapoliert von meiner Sitzposition wäre je mehr ich mich in Richtung 90° Winkel auf dem Lenker abgestützen könnte am angenehmsten.

Vielleicht sollte ich vor weiteren Änderungen andere Räder fahren und mich dann an einem orientieren das genau richtig passt. So komm ich von der Geometrie vielleicht eher zu einem Ergebnis.

Ich hatte auch schonmal einen 50mm Vorbau verbaut. Da dachte ich mir aber schon wäre die Lenkgeometrie nicht mehr so perfekt. Zu kurz der Heben oder so. Zudem hab ich jetzt 70mm 16° und das waren 50mm 7°. Also nicht vollends vergleichbar.


----------



## DonUschi (9. Januar 2018)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Oha, wie unterschiedlich das Sitzen doch ausfällt. Ich fahre mein XL-AWOL mit 60er-Vorbau und Rennlenker und bin selber aber "nur" 180cm groß, wenn auch mit verhältnismässig langem Oberkörper. Schrittlänge ca. 82cm. Und viel kürzer würde ich das Rad nicht haben wollen.



Wenn du 7-9cm weniger Auszug fährst kommst du der Lenkstange übrigens natürlich auch wieder dichter und fährst deutlich aufrechter durch ein im Vergleich hohen Lenker. Hab 91cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## oddo (9. Januar 2018)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo noch AWOL Rahmen zu kaufen? Gehen die Gebraucht manchmal noch über den Tisch?



Der matschige Rahmen da ist gebraucht von eBay. Ich hatte mir dort einfach ne Suche gespeichert und mich von eBay informieren lassen wenn neue Angebote für AWOL reinkommen. 

Bei der Größe hatte ich mich an dieser Tabelle orientiert: http://www.hotpursuit-cycles.co.uk/templates/hotpursuit/images/specializedsizing_2016.pdf

Ich fahre mit ca. 1,84 einen Rahmen in L. Mit 80er Vorbau stimmt das von der Länge her aber ich finde der Sattelstützenauszug ist schon ziemlich lang.


----------



## hellmono (25. Januar 2018)

Wo gerade AWOL Verkäufe angerissen wurden:
Hat einer der Käufer (oder interessierten) einen Überblick, was für gebrauchte AWOLs ca. gezahlt wird?

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken, das AWOL ggf. abzugeben, weil ich einfach zu wenig Zeit für zu viele Räder habe. Sieht so aus: https://abload.de/img/mobile.35bioub.jpg
Würde aber Lichtanlage und Sattel behalten.


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Januar 2018)

DonUschi schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo noch AWOL Rahmen zu kaufen? Gehen die Gebraucht manchmal noch über den Tisch?
> 
> Ich habe ja einen XL. Glaube aber ich hätte meinem Impuls folgen und nicht auf den Verkäufer hören sollen. L wäre wohl doch die richtige Größe gewesen. Trotz 1,91 und Flatbar. Bin jetzt bei 70mm Vorbau und könnte sicher noch auf 50-60mm gehen. Aber ob das so viel bringt? Ist auf jeden Fall immer unangenehm für die Hände obwohl ich schon so extra breite Ergo Griffe habe und es fühlt sich zu weit vorgestreckt an.
> Vorher bin ich selten mehr als 2x3-5km gefahren. Jetzt bei 2x10km am Tag fällt mir der Umstand unangenehm auf. Auch Der Sattel macht mir jetzt probleme und ich bin schon am rumtesten.


Wo kommst den her?


----------



## TESTAMENT (4. Februar 2018)

Finally, nach dem Rahmenfund im August, gab es diese Woche nun endlich die erste langersehnte Ausfahrt. Und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Das AWOL fährt sich rundum Klasse. Letztendlich ist es die Rohloff Riemen Variante geworden und ich denke sie ist jeden Cent wert. Danke an der Stelle für die vielen Tips aus diesem Fred.


----------



## clemensp (5. Februar 2018)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 693374 Finally, nach dem Rahmenfund im August, gab es diese Woche nun endlich die erste langersehnte Ausfahrt. Und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Das AWOL fährt sich rundum Klasse. Letztendlich ist es die Rohloff Riemen Variante geworden und ich denke sie ist jeden Cent wert. Danke an der Stelle für die vielen Tips aus diesem Fred.



Sehr schönes Rohloff/Rohbox AWOL!

Hast du eine Teileliste? zb weche Felgen?


----------



## TESTAMENT (5. Februar 2018)

Joh klar:

Macic XM 824 Felgen mit Conti Speedride
Sugino Kurbel
Hover Lenker vom Sequoia
Selle Anatomica Sattel
Pelago Front Rack
Bleche sind die Drytech von Specialized direkt

Vorbau wird noch von 100 auf 80 gewechselt. Und das Band wird noch etwas dunkler getauscht


----------



## schraubenkopf (7. Februar 2018)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Bleche sind die Drytech von Specialized


Hat da jemand ein Gewicht zu? Die Händler, die das Set anbieten, sind leider nicht in der Lage mehr in die Beschreibung zu packen, als auf der Seite vom Hersteller zu finden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (22. Februar 2018)

WinterZeit - BastelZeit : 
- SON Edellux Hängend 
- Lupine GoPro Adapter Betty R


----------



## Roland84 (25. Februar 2018)

Funktioniert das Strom-mäßig? Das Supernova-Taillight braucht doch Gleichstrom, so wie er bei den Supernova-Frontlampen rauskommt...? Und der SON, genau wie alle anderen Nabendynamo-Lampen, erzeugt doch Wechselspannung für´s angeschlossenen Rücklicht?


----------



## ew742 (26. Februar 2018)

Roland84 schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Strom-mäßig? Das Supernova-Taillight braucht doch Gleichstrom, so wie er bei den Supernova-Frontlampen rauskommt...? Und der SON, genau wie alle anderen Nabendynamo-Lampen, erzeugt doch Wechselspannung für´s angeschlossenen Rücklicht?



Naja, das sind ja Dioden, die da verbaut werden.... Bei der Kombi gibt es vermutlich zwei Nachteile: kein Standlicht (das macht bei Supernova die Frontlampe für die hintere mit) und bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ein flackerndes Rücklicht. Aber das Taillight sollte leuchten...

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## nonamenic (10. März 2018)

Ist so ruhig hier. War Einkaufen mit dem  Awol


----------



## passtreter (10. März 2018)

tja... meins wird auch fleißig bewegt, seit dem Kauf im Mai 17 haben sich schon 3'800 km aufsummiert. Macht große Freude [emoji3] das Gerät!


----------



## ew742 (11. März 2018)

Mein AWOL ist gerade beim Pulverbetrieb. Habe es komplett zerlegt, zu Ostern wird es wieder zusammengebaut. Vom Monstercrosser zurück zum Tourer mit Schutzblechen, dem Pizzarack und Licht ;-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. März 2018)

Mal eine Frage zum Thema pendeln mit Gepäck.
Werde umzugsbedingt bald 30km oneway Arbeitsweg haben und möchte die Strecke so oft wie möglich per Fahrrad erledigen. Meine Arbeitsmaterialien sowie Wechselwäsche werde ich in zwei Ortlieb Frontrollern transportieren, Gewicht etwa 3kg pro Tasche. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Taschen eher nach vorne oder nach hinten sollen. Was ergibt von Lastverteilung und Fahrverhalten mehr Sinn? 
Hier und im Sequoia Forum sieht man ja häufig Frontträger. Welche Vorteile hat das gegenüber einem Heckträger?


----------



## F4B1 (12. März 2018)

Frontträger soll die Übersicht verbessern. Lastenverteilung ist hinten mit Sicherheit besser.


----------



## nonamenic (12. März 2018)

Ich fahre seit 2014 mit Taschen vorn. Habe mich daran gewöhnt. Mein Kumpel hat die Taschen an seinem Pelago hinten. Mir kommt es vor, als fährt er so weniger gegen den Wind als ich mit meinen Frontrollern. 
Finde die Frontroller übrigens zu klein zum täglichen Pendeln. Aber jetzt habe ich sie nun mal und muss ein wenig stopfen damit alles reinpasst.
Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3pflo (12. März 2018)

Taschen vorne klettert viel besser, kommt im Wiegetritt nicht ins Schwingen. Dafür geht freihändig nicht mehr..


----------



## hellmono (12. März 2018)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Dafür geht freihändig nicht mehr..



Geht schon, dafür müssen die Taschen aber jeweils sehr ähnlich wiegen.

Thema Gewichtsverteilung hatten wir schon mehrfach: Vorn ist besser beim Klettern und verhilft dem Rad zu einer gewissen Laufruhe durch Trägheit. Fährt man unmittelbar danach ohne Gewicht an der Gabel, ist das Fahrrad ungewohnt unruhig.

Hinten hat mir das Gewicht nicht so gut gefallen. Ist zwar erstmal unauffälliger, aber ich stieß mit den Fersen oft an die Taschen und beim "rausbeschleunigen" z.B. an Ampeln zieht das Heck irgendwie.


----------



## pefro (13. März 2018)

Vor- und Nachteile der unterschiedlichen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten:

https://www.cyclingabout.com/best-carry-load-bicycle-touring-front-rear-panniers/


Was ist schneller?

https://www.cyclingabout.com/speed-...bikepacking-bags-aerodynamic-testing-results/


----------



## ew742 (13. März 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Vor- und Nachteile der unterschiedlichen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten:
> 
> https://www.cyclingabout.com/best-carry-load-bicycle-touring-front-rear-panniers/
> 
> ...



Hmmm.... müsste in diesem Vergleich nicht auch irgendwie das zur Verfügung/Verführung stehende Packvolumen in Betracht gezogen werden? Also quasi Geschwindigkeitsverlust pro 10 Liter Stauraum [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]

IstmirohnehinzuLeistungsorientiert
Christoph


----------



## hellmono (13. März 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Vor- und Nachteile der unterschiedlichen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten:
> 
> https://www.cyclingabout.com/best-carry-load-bicycle-touring-front-rear-panniers/
> 
> ...



Super Test, danke für die Links. 

@ew742 Er schreibt doch am Ende des 2. Links dass Panniers dennoch gut sind und man die nicht loswerden sollte. 

Am Ende interessant, aber wenn man halt mehr mitnehmen möchte, reichen die "Bikepacking" Bags halt nicht mehr.


----------



## pefro (13. März 2018)

ew742 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... müsste in diesem Vergleich nicht auch irgendwie das zur Verfügung/Verführung stehende Packvolumen in Betracht gezogen werden? Also quasi Geschwindigkeitsverlust pro 10 Liter Stauraum [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> IstmirohnehinzuLeistungsorientiert
> Christoph



Ich fands mal ganz interessant zu lesen - aber im Endeffekt kommt es _mir persönlich_ nicht so sehr auf die Geschwindigkeit an. Mehr auf die Sicherheit und den Wohlfühlfaktor auf dem bepackten Bike und JA, die Optik spielt natürlich auch ne gewisse Rolle. Irgendwie ist so ein AWOL ja auch ein Gegenentwurf zum "normalen" Trekkingbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizpalue (17. März 2018)

Hallo,

In Sachen Gepäcktransport stelle ich mal meine neue Rahmentasche (6 Liter)  von Topeak vor. Ich habe länger nach einer Tasche gesucht, die sehr gut in den L-Rahmen passt. Bei dem langen Ober- und Steuerrohr war das etwas schwierig. Modifiziert habe ich nur die beiden Laschen am Oberrohr. Durch eine zusätzlich eingenähte Falte sind die jetzt etwas kürzer und passen besser zum dünnen Stahlrohr. 

Die Tasche selbst ist recht einfach aufgebaut (nur ein großes Hauptfach), wasserabweisend mit langen gegenläufigen Reißverschlüssen auf jeder Seite.  Ich habe die Tasche seitenverkehrt montiert, so passt die noch besser in den Rahmen. Zwei 0,75 Flaschen passen dabei immer noch gut ans Rad. In der Breite stört die auch nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## passtreter (23. März 2018)

Anfang der Woche Gravelking SK 43mm montiert. Hätte ich ich schon viel früher machen sollen.


----------



## nonamenic (24. März 2018)

@passtreter : schönes Foto und sehr schönes Awol


----------



## schneipe (29. März 2018)

Hallo,

hat schon wer einen Anhänger mit Kupplung an der Achse gezogen?

Unser Hund wird langsam älter und hat 40 Kg.
Hab ein wenig Bedenken wegen den verstellbaren Ausfallenden vom Comp.

Wenn jemand andere Ideen hat, immer gerne.

Gruß,

Peter


----------



## jmi (29. März 2018)

schneipe schrieb:


> Unser Hund wird langsam älter und hat 40 Kg.
> Hab ein wenig Bedenken wegen den verstellbaren Ausfallenden vom Comp.


Meine Anhänger-Beladung war zwar kein Tier, sondern zwei junge Menschen, aber die wogen auf dem Weg von Deutschland nach Spanien zusammen auch etwa 40 Kilogramm. Keine Probleme gehabt (mit Weber-Kupplung Typ EK und Chariot Cougar)!


----------



## schneipe (30. März 2018)

jmi schrieb:


> Meine Anhänger-Beladung war zwar kein Tier, sondern zwei junge Menschen, aber die wogen auf dem Weg von Deutschland nach Spanien zusammen auch etwa 40 Kilogramm. Keine Probleme gehabt (mit Weber-Kupplung Typ EK und Chariot Cougar)!


Vielen Dank für die Info. 
Beruhigt mich doch sehr.

Gruß,

Peter


----------



## jmi (30. März 2018)

Gepäck hatten wir auch noch jede Menge im Chariot; also vermutlich zog ich da phasenweise eher 50 Kilogramm, war damit über der zulässigen Beladung des Chariot, aber das AWOL hat offenbar gehalten (hab’ allerdings keine Röntgenaufnahme machen lassen, ob da jetzt irgendwo Haarrisse im Hinterbau sind).
Ich gehe ehrlich gesagt einfach naiv-optimistisch davon aus, dass so ein Rad, auch wenn es kein MTB ist, doch auch für raueres Terrain gemacht ist, der Hinterbau Schläge aushalten muss, wenn oben auch ein schwererer Mensch als ich darauf sitzt, und der Zug eines Anhängers vernachlässigbar ist, wo die Gewichtskraft der Anhänger-Ladung ja v.a. auf dessen Anhängerachse wirkt und weniger über die Deichsel aufs Zug-Fahrrad. Aber belehrt mich da gern eines Besseren.
Insgesamt sind die Kräfte beim Radreisen mit Sixpack an Taschen gewiss schon in einem ungewöhnlich hohen Bereich, dafür aber ja weniger so krasse dynamische Belastungen gegeben wie beim Mountainbiking (mit Sprüngen, Stufen, grobem Untergrund).


----------



## meeresmagnet (31. März 2018)

Hi Folks!
Weiß jemand von Euch, wieviel genau das Pizza Rack wiegt?
Grüßle, Niels


----------



## Bonpensiero (1. April 2018)

meeresmagnet schrieb:


> Hi Folks!
> Weiß jemand von Euch, wieviel genau das Pizza Rack wiegt?
> Grüßle, Niels



836 Gramm.


----------



## passtreter (9. April 2018)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 693374 Finally, nach dem Rahmenfund im August, gab es diese Woche nun endlich die erste langersehnte Ausfahrt. Und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Das AWOL fährt sich rundum Klasse. Letztendlich ist es die Rohloff Riemen Variante geworden und ich denke sie ist jeden Cent wert. Danke an der Stelle für die vielen Tips aus diesem Fred.


Interessant! Rohloff! gefällt! 
Das sieht nach der perfekten Variante aus!
Hast du weitere Bilder vom Nabenbereich usw. und Angaben welchen Typ der Speedhub wo du verbaut hast? Von der Nabe gibt's ja so viele verschiedene Varianten... Irgendwie reizt mich der Rohloff-Gedanke auch, denn die Alfine überzeugt mich nur mässig. 
Danke schon im voraus [emoji846]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passtreter (18. April 2018)

Weiß jemand, ob man für einen Rohloff-Umbau  beim 2014er-Modell einfach die Swinger tauschen kann? D.h. die eines neueren Modells z.B. 2016 einbauen?
So könnte man mit der OEM2-Achsplatte die Drehmoment-Abstützung machen wie bei Rohloff beschrieben.
Ich danke euch für die Antworten.


----------



## clemensp (24. April 2018)

Ich bin dabei mir ein AWOL 2017 Rahmenset Rohloff + Rohbox aufzubauen.

Soweit ich weiß reicht:
Speedhub 550/14 CC DB mit OEM 2 Achsplatte und externer Ansteuerung,
dazu Rohbox-vorkonfigurierten SRAM Rival22 Hebel,
und TRP Spyre

Braucht es Speedbone oder Monkeybone? Oder reicht meine Konfiguration von oben?


----------



## ONE78 (25. April 2018)

clemensp schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei mir ein AWOL 2017 Rahmenset Rohloff + Rohbox aufzubauen.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß reicht:
> Speedhub 550/14 CC DB mit OEM 2 Achsplatte und externer Ansteuerung,
> ...



du musst die achsplatte ja auch irgendwo einhaken. das awol hat doch hinten eine pm bremsaufnahme, da sollten speed- und monkeybone nicht passen. ich denke du musst basteln?!


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2018)

Es braucht einen PM-Bone und die passende Achsplatte. Wie war das denn beim Transcontinental gelöst? Das kam doch ab Werk mit Rohloff-Nabe.


----------



## ew742 (25. April 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es braucht einen PM-Bone und die passende Achsplatte. Wie war das denn beim Transcontinental gelöst? Das kam doch ab Werk mit Rohloff-Nabe.



Das waren keine Rohloff-Naben, sondern Alfine-Naben von Shimano. Erik ist mit seinem Prototyp die 11er gefahren, die Ladenversionen hatten die 8er Version. Die Alfine lösen das Thema Drehmomentaufnahme ja über die komischen „Unterlegscheiben“.

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## BigJohn (25. April 2018)

ew742 schrieb:


> Das waren keine Rohloff-Naben, sondern Alfine-Naben von Shimano. Erik ist mit seinem Prototyp die 11er gefahren, die Ladenversionen hatten die 8er Version. Die Alfine lösen das Thema Drehmomentaufnahme ja über die komischen „Unterlegscheiben“.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph


Über die Scheiben habe ich mich ehrlicherweise auch etwas gewundet, als ich gerade die Bildersuche angeworfen hab.

@clemensp schau mal hier rein, das sollte alles sagen: https://www.rohloff.de/fileadmin/user_upload/8555_8225_PM_Bone_CC_PM_Achsplatte_DE.pdf

Rohloff Teile sind meines Wissens beim Radsport-Erdmann am günstigsten. Und der Service war bei mir auch immer recht gut.


----------



## clemensp (25. April 2018)

danke für die zahlreichen antworten für einen neuling wie mich 

Der AWOL Rohloff/Rohbox Besitzer "dermosel" hat es denke ich ohne Speedbone/Monkeybone geschafft. (Foto siehe Post unten)

das ist die OEM2 Rohloff Variante.

Rohloff erklärt das hier auf Seite 6, Abbildung 6b.:
https://www.rohloff.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Deutsch_OEM_2015.pdf

Hier noch die Grafik von Specialized zur Rohloff:
https://78.media.tumblr.com/ec4e6ccd6572a1c9c6b53418ec0f4120/tumblr_inline_ndygej2PUN1r3v6lv.jpg

Denke ich da richtig? Gehts auch ohne Speedbone/Monkeybone?

edited 1x.


----------



## clemensp (25. April 2018)

dermosel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ..
> Anhang anzeigen 565646
> ...


----------



## passtreter (25. April 2018)

clemensp schrieb:


> danke für die zahlreichen antworten für einen neuling wie mich
> 
> Der AWOL Rohloff/Rohbox Besitzer "dermosel" hat es denke ich ohne Speedbone/Monkeybone geschafft. (Foto siehe Post unten)
> 
> ...


Die neueren Rahmen werden funktionieren, die Swinger sind anders, dann passt es mit der OEM-2-Achsplatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passtreter (25. April 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es braucht einen PM-Bone und die passende Achsplatte. Wie war das denn beim Transcontinental gelöst? Das kam doch ab Werk mit Rohloff-Nabe.


Danke, sehr Interessant! 

Beim Transcontinental sieht es so aus: 
(Alfine 8 ab Werk)
Die Bohrung für die Schutzblech Befestigung ist tiefer angesetzt. 

Hat hier der PM-Bone Platz?


----------



## ew742 (7. Mai 2018)

Im Februar habe ich das AWOL komplett zerlegt, hat keine drei Stunden gedauert. Dann war alles in die Einzelteile zerlegt und ich hatte die Teile in Kisten/Kartons gepackt. Das ganze Verfahren, bis es wieder ein fahrfähiges Rad wurde, zog sich dann bis in den Mai. Einige Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu ändern, zu korrigieren. Übern Daumen 200 Kilometer habe ich schon wieder auf dem Rad genießen können, ein Lunchride mit @harald_legner und am Wochenende eine ausgiebige Runde über Wald/Feld/Schotter/Kopfsteinpflasterwege. Geiles Rad! Hätte glatt Lust auf ein weiteres Exemplar ohne Pizzarack und Schutzbleche, aber vielleicht wünsche ich mir mehr Räder, als ich tatsächlich fahren kann...

    

An der Stelle nochmal der "Veranstaltungshinweis" auf das bewußt strukturfreie Treffen im Harz im September, siehe Signatur.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## TinoKlaus (8. Mai 2018)

@ew742: Warum hattest du das Rad zerlegt und in Kisten verpackt?


----------



## ew742 (8. Mai 2018)

TinoKlaus schrieb:


> @ew742: Warum hattest du das Rad zerlegt und in Kisten verpackt?


Hatte die Anbauteile (Schaltung/Bremsen/Licht etc.) in Kisten sortiert, damit ich die hinterher wieder finde... Der Rahmen war ja ein paar Tage beim Rahmenbauer und beim Pulverbetrieb. Brauchte dann auch ein paar Tage, ehe ich wieder den Zusammenbau gestartet habe.


----------



## pefro (9. Mai 2018)

ew742 schrieb:


> Hatte die Anbauteile (Schaltung/Bremsen/Licht etc.) in Kisten sortiert, damit ich die hinterher wieder finde... Der Rahmen war ja ein paar Tage beim Rahmenbauer und beim Pulverbetrieb. Brauchte dann auch ein paar Tage, ehe ich wieder den Zusammenbau gestartet habe.



Ach, die komische Farbe war Absicht?


----------



## Philsen82 (10. Mai 2018)

So nach fast 3 Jahren AWOL Abstinenz....lustige Geschichte.

Hab mein AWOL ja damals hier im Thread mit eurer Hilfe aufgebaut, so um Seite 16-20. War dann Anfang 2015 fertig. Nach ein paar Fahrten waren aber andere Dinge wichtiger und ich habe es verkauft. Jetzt, gute 3 Jahre später, hab ich letzte Woche für eine Kollegin ein Reiserad gesucht. Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen etc. gestöbert und dabei zufällig aus dem Augenwinkel AWOL gelesen, Anzeige angeklickt und mir gedacht das kenn ich doch das Rad, genauer hingeschaut und siehe da, mein altes Rad, bis auf einen anderen Sattel + Stütze + Vorbau noch genau so wie ich es damals aufgebaut und verkauft habe. Verkäufer kontaktiert, er hat mich sogar noch erkannt und dann wars auch schon geschehen...jetzt ist es nach 3 Jahren wieder Zuhause und er hatte sogar noch einen Teil meiner Anbauteile wie Sattel und Pedale.  Ist mit dem Ding auch keine 300 KM gefahren, sprich noch genau so neu wie damals.

Jetzt habe ich zwei Räder  Mal schauen welches ich behalte, aber manchmal solls halt sein im Leben gell...

Grüße

P.S. Für die Kollegin habe ich sogar auch noch ein schönes gelbes Salsa Vaya gefunden...alle zufrieden 

2015 nach Aufbau





2018 wieder daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (13. Mai 2018)

In den letzten Tagen/Wochen war das Frühjahrswetter ja sehr großzügig, ich habe das AWOL relativ viel abseits der Straßen bewegt. Wenn man sich darauf einlässt, wird man zumindestens in Brandenburg mit einem riesigen Wegenetz belohnt, das viel Abwechslung bietet.
     

Und noch ein Foto, wo die Farbe von der Kamera ganz realistisch eingefangen wurde:

 

Noch eine Anmerkung: mir erscheint das AWOL als Gebrauchtrad relativ preisstabil. Habe mir einen Google-Alarm gebastelt, so kommen die Ebay-Kleinanzeigen mit AWOL-Rädern in den Briefkasten. Hohe dreistellige Beträge, an der Grenze zur 1000er Marke für vier Jahre alte Räder finde ich überraschend. Aber es wird auch selten angeboten...

Viel Spaß Euch auf den Rädern, egal ob AWOL oder nicht!
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Dianmaan (16. Mai 2018)

Feierabendrunde: Abendstimmung bei Dresden...

Gruß an alle (Awol-) Pedaleure!
Genießt eure Touren!


----------



## Dianmaan (16. Mai 2018)

@ew742

Christoph - wie zufrieden bist du denn mit den Gevenalle GX?
Kann man damit auch aus der Unterlenkerhaltung schalten?

(Die aktuelle Lackierung muss ich mir mal live ansehen...)

Danke für die Info sagt Dianmaan


----------



## weisswurst20 (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo, hat jemand Langzeiterfahrung mit dem Specialized Pizza Rack, bezüglich Haltbarkeit?
Ve

Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Surly Nice Rack und dem Pizza Rack. Eigentlich tendiere ich zur Surly, da dieser aus Stahl ist und haltbarer sein sollte, aber die größere Plattform vom Pizza Rack ist viel praktischer und es wiegt 600g weniger, dafür soll die Verarbeitung laut einigen Berichten nicht so gut sein? :/


----------



## mfux (18. Mai 2018)

bin zufrieden mit dem PizzaRack. abundzu Schrauben nachziehen, fertig!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dianmaan (18. Mai 2018)

@weisswurst20
Pizza Rack: Sehe ich ähnlich wie mfux - bisher hält es (bis auf den “Lack, der an den Kontaktstellen abgescheuert ist). 
Ich hatte schon große  Ortliebs, Zelt + 5l Wassersack drauf beim AWOL Treffen im Harz.

Wirkliche „Langzeit-“ Erfahrungen kann ich mangels ständiger Benutzung aber nicht beisteuern.
Pakettransport klappt gut 

Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## MrGrey (18. Mai 2018)

wie bekommst du die großen Ortliebs wackelfrei ans Pizza-Rack? Für mich war bisher die beste Lösung die Taschen auf Plattformhöhe einzuhängen und dann zu beladen, dann mit Spanngurt festzurren. Die schlagen dann unten immernoch gegen den Schnellspanner (hab aber auch kein AWOL .. vllt klappt das da besser)


----------



## ew742 (18. Mai 2018)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @ew742
> 
> Christoph - wie zufrieden bist du denn mit den Gevenalle GX?
> Kann man damit auch aus der Unterlenkerhaltung schalten?
> ...



Hi Dianmaan,

Habe mich schnell an die Gevenalle-Schalter gewöhnt, aber im Unterlenkergriff lassen die sich nicht schalten. Da ich mit mit AWOL keine Rennen fahre, war das für mich kein Hinderungsgrund. Dafür ist auf relativ günstige Weise der vordere Umwerfer weggefallen. Vorne ist ne 39er Alfine-Kurbel, hinten eine Kassette mit nem 36er als größtem Ritzel. Kleinste weiß ich gerade nicht. Die Spannbreite reicht für Brandenburg, für längere Touren in Mittelgebirgen müsste wahrscheinlich wieder die zweifach Kurbel dran. Und die anderen Schalthebel. Aber die sind ja noch da.... 

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## Dianmaan (21. Mai 2018)

MrGrey schrieb:


> wie bekommst du die großen Ortliebs wackelfrei ans Pizza-Rack? Für mich war bisher die beste Lösung die Taschen auf Plattformhöhe einzuhängen und dann zu beladen, dann mit Spanngurt festzurren. Die schlagen dann unten immernoch gegen den Schnellspanner (hab aber auch kein AWOL .. vllt klappt das da besser)



Hallo MrGrey,
meine Ortlieb sind von ca. 1993 und sind daher noch mit dem Quicklook 1 System (gerade Schiene) ausgestattet.
Nur die Taschenhaken wurden auf die mit größerem Durchmesser gewechselt.
Nach ganz rechts oder links geschoben, greift die Arretierung am Pizza Rack.
Bei sehr großen Fahrbahnunebenheiten springen die Taschen trotz Arretierung gelegentlich raus - damit kann ich aber leben.
Einhängen kann ich die beladenen Taschen von oben (notfalls durch die Streben des Racks gefasst).
Bei Bedarf mache ich gern Bilder davon...
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## pefro (22. Mai 2018)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> Bei sehr großen Fahrbahnunebenheiten springen die Taschen trotz Arretierung gelegentlich raus - damit kann ich aber leben.



War bei meinen auch immer so (nicht am Pizza Rack). Ein zweiter Haken (die kann man einzeln kaufen) hat Abhilfe geschaffen. Evtl. ist das ja auch am Pizza Rack möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (23. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen, 

mal eine kurze Frage in die Expertenrunde. Weiß jemand was Specialized als Austausch für die Swinger Dropouts anbietet? Meine sind zwar noch i.O. aber ich hab hier im Thread und in anderen Foren gelesen, dass die wohl früher oder später immer Stress machen sollen? Der Rahmen hat ja Lebenslange Garantie, aber das AWOL gibt es ja in Deutschland gar nicht mehr? Bieten die dann einen Austausch gegen ein anderes Modell oder was sind hier die Optionen? 

Grüße


----------



## pefro (24. Mai 2018)

@Philsen82 Hast Du mal eine Quelle dafür?

Mein Kenntnisstand ist, dass die Swinger am Anfang Probleme gemacht haben (bei mir auch) weil sie sich verstellt haben. Korrektes nachstellen mit Schraubensicherung schaffte hier Abhilfe. Welche Probleme sollen die Teile denn langfristig machen?


----------



## Philsen82 (24. Mai 2018)

@pefro hab ich leider nicht mehr zur Hand. Hab es glaube ich in irgend einem englischsprachigen Forum gelesen und hier in dem Thread stand es auch irgendwann mal drin, dass die dauernd verrutschen. Ich hatte das Problem auch mal ganz am Anfang, war dann nochmal im Shop damals und dann haben sie die nachgestellt und seit dem halten sie eigentlich. Aber ich wollte einfach mal interesse halber wissen was da die Optionen wären.


----------



## pefro (24. Mai 2018)

@Philsen82 Ah ok. Das Verrutschen ist bekannt, dem kann man aber relativ leicht beikommen. Von endgültig zerstörten Ausfallenden, die zum Rahmentausch / Rückgabe geführt haben, habe ich noch nichts gelesen. Das ganze bestätigt mich aber wieder mal in meiner Meinung, einen Rahmen zu kaufen, der nur das dran hat, was man wirklich braucht. Nichts ärgerliches, als eine Tour abbrechen zu müssen, weil etwas defekt ist, dass man eigentlich gar nicht braucht...


----------



## TESTAMENT (25. Mai 2018)

Eine Frage speziell an die AWOL XL Fahrer hier im Fred. Welche Rahmentasche könnt Ihr für die besagte Größe empfehlen, so dass es von der Länge her gut passt? Mir schwebt da so etwas vor, was den halben Rahmen ausfüllt, um zumindest noch eine erreichbare Trinkflasche mitzuführen.
Besten Dank für Tipps vorab.


----------



## Philsen82 (25. Mai 2018)

@pefro genau, vor allem wer nutzt die Dinger eigentlich? Vermutlich kaum jemand. Die stellst du einmal so ein, dass das Hinterrad gerade ist und dann werden die nie wieder angefasst..


----------



## kommski (25. Mai 2018)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Eine Frage speziell an die AWOL XL Fahrer hier im Fred. Welche Rahmentasche könnt Ihr für die besagte Größe empfehlen, so dass es von der Länge her gut passt? Mir schwebt da so etwas vor, was den halben Rahmen ausfüllt, um zumindest noch eine erreichbare Trinkflasche mitzuführen.
> Besten Dank für Tipps vorab.



Die von Ortlieb passt ganz gut rein. Eine Flasche passt drunter und an die Flasche kommt man beim fahren gut ran.




Vom allen Taschen am Rad finde ich die Rahmentasche am praktischsten. Leider ist mir bei der von Ortlieb zum zweiten mal der Reißverschluss kaputt gegangen.


----------



## pizpalue (25. Mai 2018)

Für den XL Rahmen wirst du vermutlich von der Stange keine optimal passende Rahmentasche finden. Für das 60er Oberrohr des L-Rahmens war das schon schwierig. Die größte Topeak (Seite 98) passt da.

Die Alternative ist wohl die Maßanfertigung. Alpkit hatte ich da in der engeren Auswahl. Da stimmte auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis einigermaßen.


----------



## kommski (25. Mai 2018)

oh ich habe das X überlesen ... mein Rahmen ist ein L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dianmaan (25. Mai 2018)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> @pefro genau, vor allem wer nutzt die Dinger eigentlich? Vermutlich kaum jemand. Die stellst du einmal so ein, dass das Hinterrad gerade ist und dann werden die nie wieder angefasst..


@Philsen82
Die Nabenschaltungsfahrer... (?) Die Swinger dienen ja zur Spannung der Kette bzw. des Riemens...
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## Philsen82 (25. Mai 2018)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @Philsen82
> Die Nabenschaltungsfahrer... (?) Die Swinger dienen ja zur Spannung der Kette bzw. des Riemens...
> Gruß Dianmaan



Hmm ok, das kann sein. Wobei ich im Kopf habe dass die ursprüngliche Idee von den Dingern eigentlich auch eine verstellbare Geometrie war? Also entweder möchst laufruhig (lang) oder eher agil (kurz), oder habe ich das falsch im Kopf? Und wie viele haben das Rad letztendlich eigentlich mit Belt aufgebaut? Ich glaub ich hab hier im Forum noch keins gesehen. Wollte ich eigentlich ursprünglich auch, aber da es keine gescheite Lösung (?) für Rohloff gibt und den meisten eine Alfine 11 nicht reicht, haben wohl viele davon abgesehen und dann doch die klassische Schaltung verbaut. Ich hätte gerne was mit Belt, bin jetzt in letzter Zeit ein Rad mit Nexus und Belt gefahren und im Alltag ist das ein Traum. Ruhig, immer perfekte Kettenlinie, keine Sauerei...Aber das kostet ja wieder ein Vermögen das Awol mit einer Alfine Di, den Bremshebeln etc. auszurüsten..


----------



## pefro (25. Mai 2018)

@Philsen82

Es gibt schon ein paar - auch hier aus dem Forum - die das Teil mit Nabenschaltung und / oder Riemen fahren. Die Transcontinental Edition wurde ja gleich so ausgeliefert:









Die Sache mit der Geo Verstellung war da wohl eher ein nützlicher Nebeneffekt. 

So ganz verstehe ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum Specialized das AWOL nicht weiterentwickelt hat. Da entwickeln sie das Pizza Rack, die entsprechenden Taschen dazu, usw... Das Ganze liegt voll im Trend der Zeit und war eigentl. permanent ausverkauft... Und die stellen es ein?


----------



## TESTAMENT (25. Mai 2018)

Hier hast Du eins mit Rohloff und Riemen. Die Alfine hatte ich im Auge, aber in der Di2 Option wird die Riemenscheibe hinten zu groß für eine ordentliche Übersetzung. Letztendlich ist es die Rohloff geworden und ich will sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Philsen82 (25. Mai 2018)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Hier hast Du eins mit Rohloff und Riemen. Die Alfine hatte ich im Auge, aber in der Di2 Option wird die Riemenscheibe hinten zu groß für eine ordentliche Übersetzung. Letztendlich ist es die Rohloff geworden und ich will sie nicht mehr missen.



Wow, das ist ja wirklich mal ein traumhaftes Rad. auch die Farb Kombi Rot Schwarz  Aber ging das mit der Rohloff ohne gebastel? Und gibt es da irgendwo eine Teileliste von dem Rad? 

Grüße


----------



## TESTAMENT (25. Mai 2018)

Moinsen, 
Hier mal ein grober Teileüberblick:
Macic XM 824 Felgen mit Conti Speedride
Sugino Kurbel
Hover Lenker vom Sequoia
Selle Anatomica Sattel
Pelago Front Rack
Bleche sind die Drytech von Specialized direkt
Wenn Du es detaillierter möchtest, sag Bescheid. Kein Ding.
Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (27. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Liste, ein echt feines Teil. Die Rohloff hast du mit der OEM II Platte montiert oder?

Grüße


----------



## harald_legner (27. Mai 2018)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Eine Frage speziell an die AWOL XL Fahrer hier im Fred. Welche Rahmentasche könnt Ihr für die besagte Größe empfehlen, so dass es von der Länge her gut passt? Mir schwebt da so etwas vor, was den halben Rahmen ausfüllt, um zumindest noch eine erreichbare Trinkflasche mitzuführen.
> Besten Dank für Tipps vorab.


Lass dir von Burgfyr eine angepasste Tasche bauen: https://burgfyr.de/de/rahmentaschen...-build-individuelle-fahrrad-rahmentasche.html Die sind gut.


----------



## Philsen82 (2. Juni 2018)

Kurze Frage - Ich habe leider keine Messlehre da - kann mir jemand den Sattelklemmendruchmesser fürs Awol sagen? 31,8?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## pizpalue (2. Juni 2018)

27,2 Sattelstützendurchmesser wie die meisten Rennräder.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Juni 2018)

pizpalue schrieb:


> 27,2 Sattelstützendurchmesser wie die meisten Rennräder.


"Klemme"

@Philsen82  ist bei Stahl häufig 30,0 mm, genau sagen kann ich es dir aber nicht


----------



## Philsen82 (2. Juni 2018)

Genau, die 27,2 sind klar, aber ich bräuchte den Durchmesser für die Klemme. Normalerweise sind es bei 27,2 Sattelrohr 31,8..aber keine Ahnung ob das beim AWOL auch so Standardwerte sind.


----------



## pefro (3. Juni 2018)

Philsen82 schrieb:


> Genau, die 27,2 sind klar, aber ich bräuchte den Durchmesser für die Klemme. *Normalerweise sind es bei 27,2 Sattelrohr 31,8*..aber keine Ahnung ob das beim AWOL auch so Standardwerte sind.



Bei Stahl? Also meine fünf Stahlräder hier haben unisono nen Sattelrohrdurchmesser von 30mm bei 27.2 Innendurchmesser - ist beim AWOL auch so, eben nochmal gemessen.


----------



## Philsen82 (5. Juni 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Bei Stahl? Also meine fünf Stahlräder hier haben unisono nen Sattelrohrdurchmesser von 30mm bei 27.2 Innendurchmesser - ist beim AWOL auch so, eben nochmal gemessen.



Du hast Recht, das ist wohl bei Alu so, bei Stahl nicht. Danke für die Info 

Noch eine Frage...ist dieses krasse Flattern beim freihändig fahren tatsächlich normal? Kann mich erinnern, dass das die meisten hatten, aber ich find es echt krass. Bei mir fängt das Rad sofort wenn ich den Lenker loslasse das Flattern an und schaukelt sich dabei so richtig krass auf, dass ich definitiv abfliegen würde wenn ich nicht eingreifen würde. Das kann doch nicht ok sein oder? Ich mach nachher mal ein Video davon. Weiß nicht ob es an meinem XL Rahmen liegt, aber generell flext das Ding wie ein Hundeschwanz wenn man am Lenker wackelt, und das wohlgemerkt ohne groß Beladung oder sonst was.

*Edit*

Hier ist mal das Video..man sieht ziemlich gut wie der Lenker sich aufschaukelt. Umso schneller man wird, umso heftiger. Wenn man dann nicht eingreift geht es bis zum Abflug so weiter.


----------



## JayTurner (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo
@Pilsen
Bei meinem XL Rahmen ist das genau so. Normal ist es schon, aber Spaß macht es keinen. Denke es ist das überdimensionale Steuerrohr. Oder dein riesiges Telefon Finde das ist ein guter Grund die Nummer kleiner zu nehmen oder umzusteigen.
Beim größten Sequoia Rahmen ist es nicht mehr der Fall.
Im Bezug auf die Swinger Dropouts. Ich nutze die Verstellmöglichkeit schon. Man kann nochmal was an Reifenfreiheit rausholen wenn man sie nach hinten stellt und bei 650 B kannst du sie etwas reinschrauben. Ersatz gibts bei S auch. Kostete damals um die 100 Euro.
Grüße


----------



## Philsen82 (5. Juni 2018)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Hallo
> @Pilsen
> Bei meinem XL Rahmen ist das genau so. Normal ist es schon, aber Spaß macht es keinen. Denke es ist das überdimensionale Steuerrohr. Oder dein riesiges Telefon Finde das ist ein guter Grund die Nummer kleiner zu nehmen oder umzusteigen.
> Beim größten Sequoia Rahmen ist es nicht mehr der Fall.
> ...





Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ja irgendwie schon ein wenig doof, wenn man noch nicht mal zum Trinken oder so gefahrlos die Hand vom Lenker nehmen kann...Das ist ja dann schon irgendwie von der Konstruktion her eher mau. Hatte das bisher noch bei keinem anderen Rahmen und ich fahre immer die großen Größen.

Am Telefon liegt es nicht, ist ohne genau so und es wirkt auf dem Video auch nur so groß..das ist ein Fairphone 2..die Dinger sind Mikro im Vergleich zu den Samsungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (7. Juni 2018)

Ich bin auch mit einem XL-Rahmen unterwegs und kenne das Flattern ebenso. Mit und ohne Gepäck (vorne).


----------



## meeresmagnet (9. Juni 2018)

Hallöchen,
nach vielen Anregungen durch diese vielen Beiträge ist es bei mir zwar kein Awol geworden, aber sowas Ähnliches 
Das Pizza-Rack steht ihm auch und übermorgen geht´s auf eine 4-monatige Radreise Richtung Norden ....
alles Gute und tausend Dank!


----------



## Philsen82 (9. Juni 2018)

4 Monate, wow, ein richtiges Erlebnis. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß, kommt gesund wieder


----------



## pizpalue (9. Juni 2018)

Das Bombtrack Beyond (in allen Varinaten) fand ich auch immer schon  gut. Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad und gute Reise. 

Oder das Bombtrack Hook EXT. Find ich richtig cool.


----------



## ew742 (10. Juni 2018)

Bis zum Termin im Herbst für das unstrukturierte AWOL-Treffen sind es ja noch ein paar Wochen, aber ich wollte da dann doch mal vorher zum geplanten Treffpunkt fahren. 

        
Also Dienstreiseplanung passend gelegt, den ganzen Kram ans Rad geschnallt und dann habe ich eine Nacht in der Hütte auf dem Berg "Schalker Turm" verbracht. Die verfügbaren Wege sind immer wieder spannend, auch wenn ich einige Stücke schieben musste. Freue mich schon auf den September!


----------



## pefro (10. Juni 2018)

ew742 schrieb:


> ...eine Nacht in der Hütte auf dem Berg *"Schalker Turm"* verbracht.



Teilnehmerbegrenzendes Selektionskriterium?


----------



## Dianmaan (10. Juni 2018)

@ew742 
Danke für die Bilder.
Dann steht mir ja noch ein Reifenwechsel bevor - mit den 32mm RR- Reifen wird das wohl nix... ;-)

@pefro 
neben der Hütte sieht es doch nach einem guten Biwakplatz aus... - oder zählt der Platz am Turm zum Landschaftsschutzgebiet Harz?

VG Dianmaan


----------



## pefro (10. Juni 2018)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @pefro
> neben der Hütte sieht es doch nach einem guten Biwakplatz aus... - oder zählt der Platz am Turm zum Landschaftsschutzgebiet Harz?
> 
> VG Dianmaan



*SCHALKE *r Turm?


----------



## c3pflo (10. Juni 2018)

Was gibt es eigentlich für gesetzliche Regelungen zum Übernachten in solchen Hütten, oder gar draußen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (10. Juni 2018)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> @ew742
> Danke für die Bilder.
> Dann steht mir ja noch ein Reifenwechsel bevor - mit den 32mm RR- Reifen wird das wohl nix... ;-)
> 
> ...



Lt. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schalke_(Harz) liegt der Berg im Naturpark Harz, nicht im Nationalpark. Es gab da eine Feuerstelle, aber aufgrund der aktuellen Warnbrandstufe habe ich auf ein Feuer verzichtet. Die Hütte hat innen eine umlaufende Bank, Platz für drei Schläfer. Wenn wir den riesigen Tisch raus tragen (und dann auch wieder rein), ist nochmals Platz für vier Leute. Ohrenstöpsel schaden sicher nicht ;-) Und im Umkreis gibt es viele weitere Schutzhütten, habe auf meinem Weg auf den Berg und wieder runter bestimmt noch fünf weitere passiert. Ansonsten: Tarp, Biwaksack etc... Wird schon werden!

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## ew742 (10. Juni 2018)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Was gibt es eigentlich für gesetzliche Regelungen zum Übernachten in solchen Hütten, oder gar draußen?



Wie bei vielen anderen Gravel/MTB/Selbstversorgerfahrten: Wer mehrere Tage das Zelt aufschlägt hat den Graubereich längst in die falsche Richtung verlassen. Wer minimal und ohne Hinterlassenschaften hier nur die Nacht verbringt, wird wohl keine Probleme bekommen. Ein guter Einstieg wäre hier overnighter.de, leider gerade in DSGVO-Pause.... Suche Dich mal hier im Forum durch den Bereich https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/light-bikepacking.266/, dann kannst Du Dir selbst einen Eindruck verschaffen.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## ew742 (10. Juni 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Teilnehmerbegrenzendes Selektionskriterium?



Es gibt ein Kriteriumspaket: Mit dem Rad da ankommen und für sich selbst sorgen können, der Rest ist komplett Wurscht!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## kommski (11. Juni 2018)

Link gelöscht


----------



## ew742 (19. Juni 2018)

Also ich mag Steuerkopfschilder. Und der AWOL-Rahmen war nach dem Rahmenbauer und dem Pulvern ohnehin ohne Aufkleber. Die konnte man auch nicht nachbestellen, sowas ist aus Sicht von BigS nicht vorgesehen. Blieb ein anderer Ausweg: Die Suche bei Etsy nach einem Dienstleister... und siehe da, heute lag was kleines in der Post.


Werde das bei Gelegenheit ankleben!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## pefro (19. Juni 2018)

@ew742 Warum warst Du mit dem AWOL denn beim Rahmenbauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (19. Juni 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> @ew742 Warum warst Du mit dem AWOL denn beim Rahmenbauer?



Wollte in der Gabel noch ein Paar Ösen haben. So kann ich ggf. die Schutzbleche und das Pizza-Rack abbauen, um dann dort Flaschenhalter anzubauen und von einer Teilnahme bei Dirty Kania zu träumen bzw. ähnlichen Blödsinn hier zu machen. Ob ich sie je nutzen werde? Keine Ahnung. War jedenfalls nicht wegen der hier oft beschriebenen Rahmenrisse beim Rahmenbauer, mein Rahmen ist OK.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## harald_legner (23. August 2018)

Wen kann man denn in gut 2 Wochen im Harz treffen? https://awolunmeeting.com/


----------



## wienerberg (23. August 2018)

hallo mal wieder von mir nach längerem mit einem kleinen update:

1) das AWOL war mein erstes "richtiges" rad und seit dem erwerb im sommer '15 hab ich knapp 10k drauf. dies waren de facto ausschliesslich "bike2work" - km. für die ausfahrten hab ich mir bald ein günstiges RR dazu besorgt.

2) ich hab das AWOL comp in XL. Bei mir flattert nix, ist total stabil. die sram apex find ich recht gut und treu, neue züge werd ich wohl im winter mal drauf machen. die shimano tiagra am RR find ich gleich gut. die orginale kurbel hab ich bei gelegenheit auf eine tiagra 50/34 getauscht, mir kommt die steifer/besser vor. als kasette hab ich auf shimano 11/34 gewechselt. ich fahr inzwischen die dritte kette. (auch shimano, die lange mit 116 gliedern, kettenschloss KMC)

3) die laufräder fand ich zu weich, hab sie bald mal "härter" gestellt. vor kurzem gab am hinterrad die felge auf (bei speiche gebrochen) und ich hab das AWOL jetzt auf Mavic Aksium gestellt. Da ich in Wirklichkeit eh nur in der Stadt fahre, sind es 17mm Felgen mit 28mm Contis (Gatorskin).

4) Das Bartape war schlampig verlegt und hab ich nach 1 Jahr oder so gewechselt.

5) Die Bremsbeläge hab ich jetzt die dritten oder so drauf. Dass Scheibenbremsen inzwischen fast nur mehr mit Steckachsen verbaut werden ergibt (leider) Sinn.

6) Den Rahmen find ich zum commuten noch immer genial. Bequem im Verkehr, aggressiv genug um beim Tempo-Bolzen auf der Wiener Donauinsel mithalten zu können.

FAZIT: ein Kauf den ich Null bereue. Ich hab als Anfänger durch das Rad irrsinnig viel gelernt und das AWOL macht so viel Spass dass ich meine km-Leistung schnell im zuvor ungeahnte Höhen schrauben konnte. Ich würde ein ähnliches Rad als Ersatz wieder in Erwägung ziehen: hoher S/R, Ösen ohne Ende, mechanische Scheibenbremsen, Kompaktkurbel, BSA-Lager. Davon ist aber (noch) keine Rede. Der Rahmen ist auch bei mir an der Kettenstrebe gedehnt, der Schaden ist aber kosmetisch. 

Ich hab in Wien erst ein Mal ein AWOL gesehen, das war dann aber richtig schön mit Pizza Rack und viel Umbauten.

Anbei ein aktuelles Bild meines treuen Gauls.

Den Teilnehmern beim Unmeeting wünsche ich schöne Fachsimpeleien,

wienerberg


----------



## Dianmaan (23. August 2018)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Wen kann man denn in gut 2 Wochen im Harz treffen? https://awolunmeeting.com/


Hallo Harald,
ich kann es für mich noch nicht sagen - momentan ist hier viel los und ich werde mich wohl spontan entscheiden...
Gruß Dianmaan


----------



## harald_legner (24. August 2018)

Dianmaan schrieb:


> Hallo Harald,
> ich kann es für mich noch nicht sagen - momentan ist hier viel los und ich werde mich wohl spontan entscheiden...
> Gruß Dianmaan


Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es klappt!


----------



## pefro (24. August 2018)

wienerberg schrieb:


> 5) Die Bremsbeläge hab ich jetzt die dritten oder so drauf. Dass Scheibenbremsen inzwischen fast nur mehr mit Steckachsen verbaut werden ergibt (leider) Sinn.



Kannst Du mir hier mal bitte den Zusammenhang erklären?



> Der Rahmen ist auch bei mir an der Kettenstrebe gedehnt, der Schaden ist aber kosmetisch.



...und was meinst Du denn damit?


----------



## wienerberg (24. August 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir hier mal bitte den Zusammenhang erklären?
> 
> 
> 
> ...und was meinst Du denn damit?





pefro schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir hier mal bitte den Zusammenhang erklären?
> 
> 
> 
> ...und was meinst Du denn damit?




Scheibenbremsen sind sensibler auf Ausrichtung des Laufrades als Felgenbremsen. Bei Steckachsen ist die genaue und immer wieder gleich Ausrichtung besser gewährleistet als bei Schnellspannern. Deswegen sind die neuen Disc-Rahmen fast alle mit Steckachsen. Das hätte dem AWOL auch gut getan, war halt damals (noch) nicht Stand der Technik, zumindest nicht im RR-Bereich.

Das andere bezieht sich auf Rahmenbrüche bei AWOLs weiter oben im Thread. Es gibt da eine bekannte Schwachstelle bei der Kettenstrebe. Es gibt da eine Unmenge an Beiträgen in diesem Thread. Macht halt das AWOL meiner Ansicht nach als gebrauchtrad spürbar weniger attraktiv.


----------



## pefro (24. August 2018)

wienerberg schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen sind sensibler auf Ausrichtung des Laufrades als Felgenbremsen. Bei Steckachsen ist die genaue und immer wieder gleich Ausrichtung besser gewährleistet als bei Schnellspannern. Deswegen sind die neuen Disc-Rahmen fast alle mit Steckachsen. Das hätte dem AWOL auch gut getan, war halt damals (noch) nicht Stand der Technik, zumindest nicht im RR-Bereich.



Ja, dass ist soweit alles klar - aber welchen Zusammenhang ziehst Du da zu den Bremsbelägen? Musst Du besonders oft wechseln, weil einseitig abgefahren? 3 Paar auf 10.000km bei nem Rad, das wahrscheinlich bei Wind & Wetter gefahren wird, finde ich jetzt nicht besonders auffällig.



> Das andere bezieht sich auf Rahmenbrüche bei AWOLs weiter oben im Thread. Es gibt da eine bekannte Schwachstelle bei der Kettenstrebe. Es gibt da eine Unmenge an Beiträgen in diesem Thread. Macht halt das AWOL meiner Ansicht nach als gebrauchtrad spürbar weniger attraktiv.



Achso, das bekannte Phänomen am Übergang Kettenstrebe / Ausfallende? Aber das ist doch keine "Dehnung der Kettenstrebe". Hast Du deswegen mal Specialized kontaktiert?


----------



## wienerberg (24. August 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist soweit alles klar - aber welchen Zusammenhang ziehst Du da zu den Bremsbelägen? Musst Du besonders oft wechseln, weil einseitig abgefahren? 3 Paar auf 10.000km bei nem Rad, das wahrscheinlich bei Wind & Wetter gefahren wird, finde ich jetzt nicht besonders auffällig.
> 
> 
> 
> Achso, das bekannte Phänomen am Übergang Kettenstrebe / Ausfallende? Aber das ist doch keine "Dehnung der Kettenstrebe". Hast Du deswegen mal Specialized kontaktiert?



ach so, ich wollte da keinen zusammenhang aus bremsenverschleiss und achsentyp implizieren. 

noe ich hab das mal einen "auskenner" anschauen lassen und gut sein lassen. sorry ich wusste nicht welches die anerkannte semantik für das kettenstreben-phänomen ist. aber ja, das hab ich gemeint.


----------



## ew742 (24. August 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist soweit alles klar - aber welchen Zusammenhang ziehst Du da zu den Bremsbelägen? Musst Du besonders oft wechseln, weil einseitig abgefahren? 3 Paar auf 10.000km bei nem Rad, das wahrscheinlich bei Wind & Wetter gefahren wird, finde ich jetzt nicht besonders auffällig.
> 
> Achso, das bekannte Phänomen am Übergang Kettenstrebe / Ausfallende? Aber das ist doch keine "Dehnung der Kettenstrebe". Hast Du deswegen mal Specialized kontaktiert?



BigS hat das AWOL inzwischen weltweit aus dem Programm genommen, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Rahmerisse/Rahmenbrüche inkl. Ersatzrahmen vom Sequioa da ihren Anteil haben.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (24. August 2018)

ew742 schrieb:


> BigS hat das AWOL inzwischen weltweit aus dem Programm genommen, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Rahmerisse/Rahmenbrüche inkl. Ersatzrahmen vom Sequioa da ihren Anteil haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



Ist Dir denn ein gebrochener Rahmen eines AWOLs wegen dieser Problematik bekannt, bzw. gibts dazu was im Netz? Lt. der Info, die ich bekommen habe, ist das für Specialized "nach eingehender Prüfung" nur ein kosmetisches Problem und keinesfalls ein Bruch, oder Riss, der Anlaß zu weiteren Maßnahmen gibt.


----------



## damianfromhell (24. August 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Ist Dir denn ein gebrochener Rahmen eines AWOLs wegen dieser Problematik bekannt, bzw. gibts dazu was im Netz? Lt. der Info, die ich bekommen habe, ist das für Specialized "nach eingehender Prüfung" nur ein kosmetisches Problem und keinesfalls ein Bruch, oder Riss, der Anlaß zu weiteren Maßnahmen gibt.



hatten auch ein Awol hier reklamiert und nach Rahmentausch mal den Lack runter genommen. War tatsache nur der Lack.


----------



## pefro (24. August 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> hatten auch ein Awol hier reklamiert und nach Rahmentausch mal den Lack runter genommen. War tatsache nur der Lack.



Ja, so habe ich das auch von Specialized mitgeteilt bekommen - deswegen wundert mich die Aussage von @ew742 etwas. Andrerseits kapiere ich auch nicht so ganz, warum der Lack an diesem Übergang Schaden nimmt. Von nix kann ja eigentlich auch nix kommen, oder?


----------



## ew742 (24. August 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Ist Dir denn ein gebrochener Rahmen eines AWOLs wegen dieser Problematik bekannt, bzw. gibts dazu was im Netz? Lt. der Info, die ich bekommen habe, ist das für Specialized "nach eingehender Prüfung" nur ein kosmetisches Problem und keinesfalls ein Bruch, oder Riss, der Anlaß zu weiteren Maßnahmen gibt.



Sorry, das habe ich falsch geschrieben. Felgenrisse und die optischen Macken am Rahmen, die aber trotzdem kulant (und teuer für BigS) abgewickelt wurden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## pefro (25. August 2018)

ew742 schrieb:


> Sorry, das habe ich falsch geschrieben. Felgenrisse und die optischen Macken am Rahmen, die aber trotzdem kulant (und teuer für BigS) abgewickelt wurden.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



Damit hat man meines Wissens aufgehört. Kulanz gab es am Anfang mal. Seitdem Specialized das nur noch als "optischen Mangel" einstuft, schauen die Kunden in die Röhre. Specialized interessiert das offensichtlich überhaupt nicht mehr und getauscht wird da auch nichts mehr... Ich hatte mich ja gerade wegen der längeren Garantie und kulanteren Abwicklung für diesen Hersteller entschieden. Ich hab einfach keine Lust & Zeit mich zu ärgern, wenns mal ein Problem gibt und bin dafür bereit, auch einen höheren Preis zu bezahlen. Tja - Pustekuchen. Zukünftig werde ich um Specialized einen großen Bogen machen.


----------



## JayTurner (25. August 2018)

Hallo
@pefro auch hab vor 4 Monaten genau das Gegnteil erlebt und für ein gerissenen Sequoia Rahmen ein neues gekriegt. Und ein Freund von mir hat vor einem Monat ebenfalls ein Awol mit Lackriss gegen ein Sequoia Frameset tauschen können. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass S das egal ist. Aber vielleicht ist das auch etwas vom Engagement des Händlers abhängig. 

- Was mir mittlerweile ein paar mal untergekommen ist, sind total festgerostete Sattelstüzen. Diese raus zu sägen/hämmern/ätzen ist eine krasse Scheißarbeit und falls mir wieder sowas unterkommt werde ich dass auch reklamieren. Finde es echt peinlich, wenn es S nicht möglich ist, ihre Rahmen zumindest an der Stelle Innen etwas besser zu versiegeln, dass dass nicht nach wenigen Monaten passiert. Ich habe ein ´94er Sequoia bei dem kann ich Jahr lang nix fetten und die Sattelstütze ist immer noch gut lösbar. 
Also Leute, immer schön putzen und fetten.
Schönen Spätsommer Euch


----------



## ew742 (29. August 2018)

So, wollte mein AWOL "harztauglich" machen: kürzere Übersetzung, andere Reifen. Und gleich mal prüfen, ob meine Felgen auch reißen. Tja, leider, das tun sie:



 

habe vier solcher Stellen an der Hinterradfelge, Laufleistung etwas über 5000 Kilometer. Nun besteht eine ziemlich hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, das ich mit dem AWOL nicht zum AWOL-Unmeeting fahre, sondern ein anderes Rad aus dem Keller nehmen werde. Ich bin mir jedenfalls nicht sicher, ob ich mit der Felge noch viel (und relativ weit weg von zu Hause) fahren möchte.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## pefro (25. September 2018)

Falls wer für die schlechte Jahreszeit noch nach "richtigen" Schutzblechen für sein AWOL sucht, ich hätte meine Gilles Berthoud in SCHWARZ abzugeben: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...28-29-schutzbleche-60mm-breit-in-matt-schwarz


----------



## c3pflo (25. September 2018)

pefro schrieb:


> Falls wer für die schlechte Jahreszeit noch nach "richtigen" Schutzblechen für sein AWOL sucht, ich hätte meine Gilles Berthoud in SCHWARZ abzugeben: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...28-29-schutzbleche-60mm-breit-in-matt-schwarz



Was hat denn das pulvern gekostet? Überlege das selbe mit meinen (26er) Blechen zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (25. September 2018)

@Flo1234 Ist sicher stark von Region und jeweilgen Handwerker abhängig. Bei mir waren das damals so rund 50€ (BaWü).


----------



## fraenka (7. Oktober 2018)

Hi Awolfans, habe seit einiger Zeit ein Riss unterhalb der Sattelklemme in meinem Awol Deluxe 2014 und diese mit einem Loch stoppen wollen. War a wo(h)l nix. Ich vermute, das entweder das Sattelrohr zu weit aufgefräst wurde oder die Sattelstütze das falsche Maß hat. Denke das der Rahmen somit schrottreif ist. Schade, habe ich doch sehr viel Spaß mit dem Rad.


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Oktober 2018)

fraenka schrieb:


> Hi Awolfans, habe seit einiger Zeit ein Riss unterhalb der Sattelklemme in meinem Awol Deluxe 2014 und diese mit einem Loch stoppen wollen. War a wo(h)l nix. Ich vermute, das entweder das Sattelrohr zu weit aufgefräst wurde oder die Sattelstütze das falsche Maß hat. Denke das der Rahmen somit schrottreif ist. Schade, habe ich doch sehr viel Spaß mit dem Rad.


Ist doch Stahl. Wieso nicht einmal Löten lassen?


----------



## harald_legner (8. Oktober 2018)

fraenka schrieb:


> Hi Awolfans, habe seit einiger Zeit ein Riss unterhalb der Sattelklemme in meinem Awol Deluxe 2014 und diese mit einem Loch stoppen wollen. War a wo(h)l nix. Ich vermute, das entweder das Sattelrohr zu weit aufgefräst wurde oder die Sattelstütze das falsche Maß hat. Denke das der Rahmen somit schrottreif ist. Schade, habe ich doch sehr viel Spaß mit dem Rad.


Schau mal, ganz aktuell gibt's im Stahlrahmen-Blog eine sehr ähnliche Geschichte, die dir dein AWOL vielleicht/hoffentlich rettet: http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/mountainbike/die-legende-vom-dorfschmied


----------



## fraenka (9. Oktober 2018)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Schau mal, ganz aktuell gibt's im Stahlrahmen-Blog eine sehr ähnliche Geschichte, die dir dein AWOL vielleicht/hoffentlich rettet: http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/mountainbike/die-legende-vom-dorfschmied



Danke Harald, dem werde ich nachgehen, falls meine Reklamation erfolglos bleibt. Ich glaube jedoch, dass das Problem damit nicht gelöst wird, da die Sattelstütze wohl nicht perfekt passt. Allerdings habe ich da noch nicht genauer nachgemessen  ...


----------



## damianfromhell (9. Oktober 2018)

fraenka schrieb:


> Danke Harald, dem werde ich nachgehen, falls meine Reklamation erfolglos bleibt. Ich glaube jedoch, dass das Problem damit nicht gelöst wird, da die Sattelstütze wohl nicht perfekt passt. Allerdings habe ich da noch nicht genauer nachgemessen  ...


bei Rekla wirds dann wohl ein Sequoia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (9. Oktober 2018)

fraenka schrieb:


> Danke Harald, dem werde ich nachgehen, falls meine Reklamation erfolglos bleibt. Ich glaube jedoch, dass das Problem damit nicht gelöst wird, da die Sattelstütze wohl nicht perfekt passt. Allerdings habe ich da noch nicht genauer nachgemessen  ...


Ein Rahmenbauer kann nicht nur den Riss reparieren, sondern auch das Sitzrohr aufs korrekte Maß „ausreiben“.

Viel Erfolg
Christoph


----------



## harald_legner (8. November 2018)

fraenka schrieb:


> Danke Harald, dem werde ich nachgehen, falls meine Reklamation erfolglos bleibt. Ich glaube jedoch, dass das Problem damit nicht gelöst wird, da die Sattelstütze wohl nicht perfekt passt. Allerdings habe ich da noch nicht genauer nachgemessen  ...


Gibt's Neuigkeiten?


----------



## harald_legner (15. November 2018)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe des LifecycleMagazine (5/2018) gibt es eine Geschichte/ein Interview mit mir. Zudem hat Martin Donat dabei noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen meines Rades gemacht. https://lifecyclemag.de/harald-legner-interview


----------



## pefro (15. November 2018)

harald_legner schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe des LifecycleMagazine (5/2018) gibt es eine Geschichte/ein Interview mit mir. Zudem hat Martin Donat dabei noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen meines Rades gemacht. https://lifecyclemag.de/harald-legner-interview



Soso... "Eine Nacht mit Harald Legner" - Du tust aber auch alles, um berühmt zu werden...


----------



## wowbagger (16. November 2018)

harald_legner schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe des LifecycleMagazine (5/2018) gibt es eine Geschichte/ein Interview mit mir. Zudem hat Martin Donat dabei noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen meines Rades gemacht. https://lifecyclemag.de/harald-legner-interview


Hab ich als erstes im Heft gelesen und gedacht "Mensch, den kennst du doch aus dem AWOL Faden" und ich muß sagen dass das Interview echt super war und du ein echt cooler Vogel bist


----------



## harald_legner (16. November 2018)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hab ich als erstes im Heft gelesen und gedacht "Mensch, den kennst du doch aus dem AWOL Faden" und ich muß sagen dass das Interview echt super war und du ein echt cooler Vogel bist


Schönen Dank!


----------



## passtreter (17. November 2018)

harald_legner schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe des LifecycleMagazine (5/2018) gibt es eine Geschichte/ein Interview mit mir. Zudem hat Martin Donat dabei noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen meines Rades gemacht. https://lifecyclemag.de/harald-legner-interview


Tolle Geschichte Harald!  
Seit wann hast du eigentlich einen anderen Lenker montiert? Was ist das für ein Modell? 
Gruß Martin


----------



## passtreter (17. November 2018)

Eigentlich kann ich hier Mal mein Umbau des AWOL-Transcontinental vorstellen: 
Da ich viel im hügeligen und gebirgigen Gebieten unterwegs bin war die Alfine8 Schaltung aufgrund der Reibungsverluste, Entfaltung und Abstufung nicht optimal. Lange überlegte ich, ob ich einen Umbau auf Rohloff Speedhub 14 machen soll. So könnte ich den geliebten Gates-Antrieb beibehalten. Nach langer Recherche (Schalter, Drehmomentabstützung, usw.) und der Preiskalkulation  habe ich dann das Vorhaben wieder verworfen. Zudem könnte ich keine der Gates-Komponenten wiederverwenden.

So wurde es nun ein Umbau auf SRAM-Force1. Mir gefällt schon lange die Schlichtheit der Gruppe. Die Fakten aus dem Ritzelrechner überzeugten mich dann endgültig. Die ersten 9 Gänge sind nun im selben Bereich gleichmässiger verteilt wie die 8 aus der Alfine, habe aber noch 2 lange zusätzlich um bei Abfahrten länger mitzukurbeln. 
So habe ich das Fahrrad zerlegt, das Hinterrad ausgespeicht und eine Hope Hinterradnabe mit XD-Freilauf eingespeicht. Eine Kurbel mit 42 Zähne und hinten eine Kassette 10/42 war dann die Wahl.
Es fährt sich nun agiler und direkter und in den Anstiegen spürbar effizienter.
Das Awol ist nebenbei noch genau ein Kilo leichter geworden. Hat so ohne Taschen 13.2 Kg.
Das ist die Story zu meinem Awol 2.0.


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2018)

Sehr schick!


----------



## harald_legner (18. November 2018)

passtreter schrieb:


> Tolle Geschichte Harald!
> Seit wann hast du eigentlich einen anderen Lenker montiert? Was ist das für ein Modell?
> Gruß Martin


Moin Martin, der Lenker ist ein Specialized Hover, der Standardlenker vom Sequoia. Gewechselt habe ich nur, weil mir der 46er-AWOL-Lenker eigentlich schon immer zu breit war. Und nachdem ich am Sequoia meines Sohnes begreifen konnte, dass sich der Hover für mich ebenfalls toll greifen lässt, war der Wechsel einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (18. November 2018)

passtreter schrieb:


> Das ist die Story zu meinem Awol 2.0.


Es schmerzt mich weiterhin, aber deine Beweggründe sich ja doch sehr einleuchtend. ;-)


----------



## _Smole_ (6. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen  Ich suche ein Transcontinental AWOL in Rahmengröße M oder L. Bitte PN wenn ihr einen Tipp für mich habt.


----------



## harald_legner (10. Dezember 2018)

_Smole_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen  Ich suche ein Transcontinental AWOL in Rahmengröße M oder L. Bitte PN wenn ihr einen Tipp für mich habt.


Helfen kann ich leider nicht, aber ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche! Wenn's klappt, bekommst du dann wohl ein Traumrad.


----------



## exmessenger (28. Dezember 2018)

AWOL DOWN.
Nach 3,5 Jahren und rund 13.000 km hat es nun auch meinen Rahmen erwischt. Sauberer Riss in beiden Kettenstreben. Keine Ahnung, wie lange die schon da sind. Festgestellt bei der Montage der neuen Beleuchtung... Damit meldet sich mein jahrelanger, täglicher und treuer Begleiter also vom Dienst ab. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ziemlich traurig, zumal es eine AWOL-Fortsetzung wohl nicht geben wird. Immerhin aber schön geputzt, mit neuen Reifen und neuer Beleuchtung - und schönen letzten Fotos ...


----------



## tagoon (28. Dezember 2018)

@exmessenger 
Schade um das schöne Rad. Hast du Mal geschaut ob der Riss im metrial ist oder nur im Lack? Kannst ja mal den Lack abschleifen und schauen wie es drunter aussieht. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es ist nicht so schlimm wie es aussieht.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Dezember 2018)

exmessenger schrieb:


> AWOL DOWN.
> Nach 3,5 Jahren und rund 13.000 km hat es nun auch meinen Rahmen erwischt. Sauberer Riss in beiden Kettenstreben. Keine Ahnung, wie lange die schon da sind. Festgestellt bei der Montage der neuen Beleuchtung... Damit meldet sich mein jahrelanger, täglicher und treuer Begleiter also vom Dienst ab. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ziemlich traurig, zumal es eine AWOL-Fortsetzung wohl nicht geben wird. Immerhin aber schön geputzt, mit neuen Reifen und neuer Beleuchtung - und schönen letzten Fotos ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 809029
> ...


Was ist denn das fürn Teil an der Stütze/sattel?


----------



## exmessenger (29. Dezember 2018)

tagoon schrieb:


> @exmessenger
> Schade um das schöne Rad. Hast du Mal geschaut ob der Riss im metrial ist oder nur im Lack? Kannst ja mal den Lack abschleifen und schauen wie es drunter aussieht. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es ist nicht so schlimm wie es aussieht.



Der Riss ist definitiv im Stahl, leider nicht nur oberflächlich im Lack ...


----------



## exmessenger (29. Dezember 2018)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das fürn Teil an der Stütze/sattel?


Das ist die Stütze für die Burra Burra Satteltasche ...


----------



## harald_legner (30. Dezember 2018)

So ein Mist, Thomas. :-( 
Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, ob die die Kettenstreben nicht von einem Rahmenbauer ersetzen lassen könntest, um das AWOL zu retten? 
Wechsel und Norwid sind ja in der Nähe. Und wenn du den Ersatzrahmen gleich wieder verkaufst, hast du wenigstens einen kleinen Teil der Kosten wieder drin. Wobei ich keine wirkliche Vorstellung habe, was so was kosten wird.
Aber irgendwie muss sich das sprichwörtliche "Einen Stahlrahmen kann jeder Dorfschmied schweissen" doch mal auszahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exmessenger (30. Dezember 2018)

harald_legner schrieb:


> So ein Mist, Thomas. :-(
> Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht, ob die die Kettenstreben nicht von einem Rahmenbauer ersetzen lassen könntest, um das AWOL zu retten?
> Wechsel und Norwid sind ja in der Nähe. Und wenn du den Ersatzrahmen gleich wieder verkaufst, hast du wenigstens einen kleinen Teil der Kosten wieder drin. Wobei ich keine wirkliche Vorstellung habe, was so was kosten wird.
> Aber irgendwie muss sich das sprichwörtliche "Einen Stahlrahmen kann jeder Dorfschmied schweissen" doch mal auszahlen.



Hallo Harald, danke für Dein Beileid ...(* Nein, eine Reparatur kommt nicht in Betracht, auch kein gebrauchter AWOL-Rahmen. Alles hat seine Zeit, auch ein AWOL ... Nun ist es Zeit für etwas Neues, die Feiertage bieten glücklicherweise sehr viel Zeit für die Recherche. Als ich noch viel Rennrad gefahren bin war Titan immer mein Traum, vielleicht lässt er sich jetzt in diesem Segment erfüllen ...


----------



## harald_legner (30. Dezember 2018)

Bei einem runtergefahrenen Rad würde ich ja sofort zustimmen. Aber das AWOL da steht so schön da, das ist einfach nur traurig ...
Aber wenn Titan interessant wird: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Salsa/Fargo-27-5-29-Titan-Rahmenkit-p57941/ 
Da dürftest du einen Großteil der Dinge ja dranbauen können. ;-)


----------



## tagoon (30. Dezember 2018)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Der Riss ist definitiv im Stahl, leider nicht nur oberflächlich im Lack ...[/QUOTE
> Mist, dann muss halt was neues her.


----------



## Pan Tau (30. Dezember 2018)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Nun ist es Zeit für etwas Neues, die Feiertage bieten glücklicherweise sehr viel Zeit für die Recherche. Als ich noch viel Rennrad gefahren bin war Titan immer mein Traum, vielleicht lässt er sich jetzt in diesem Segment erfüllen ...



Die Macher von Falkenjagd waren kürzlich bei velophil in Berlin und haben mich schwer begeistert - vielleicht haben die ja einen passenden Rahmen oder ein passendes Bike im Programm.


----------



## JayTurner (2. Januar 2019)

@exmessenger 
Ich habe damals auch mein Awol geschweißt. Das ging gut und ich fahre es immer noch. Reparieren ist da sicher noch sinnvoll und kostet so gut wie nix.
Viele Grüße und gutes Neues.


----------



## c3pflo (2. Januar 2019)

JayTurner schrieb:


> @exmessenger
> Ich habe damals auch mein Awol geschweißt. Das ging gut und ich fahre es immer noch. Reparieren ist da sicher noch sinnvoll und kostet so gut wie nix.
> Viele Grüße und gutes Neues.



Bin auch definitiv für reparieren! Immer alles wegschmeissen kann's ja auch nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Januar 2019)

exmessenger schrieb:


> AWOL DOWN.
> Nach 3,5 Jahren und rund 13.000 km hat es nun auch meinen Rahmen erwischt. Sauberer Riss in beiden Kettenstreben. Keine Ahnung, wie lange die schon da sind. Festgestellt bei der Montage der neuen Beleuchtung... Damit meldet sich mein jahrelanger, täglicher und treuer Begleiter also vom Dienst ab. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ziemlich traurig, zumal es eine AWOL-Fortsetzung wohl nicht geben wird. Immerhin aber schön geputzt, mit neuen Reifen und neuer Beleuchtung - und schönen letzten Fotos ...



WTF? Hast du schon bei Specialized angefragt? Ich mein... Stahlrohr übersteht oft den Fahrer, bei normaler Nutzung und ohne 100kg schwere Mädchen auf dem Gepäckträger...


----------



## harald_legner (3. Januar 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> WTF? Hast du schon bei Specialized angefragt?


Soweit ich das überblicke, wird deren Antwort lauten: "Ok, hier hast du einen Sequoia-Rahmen als Ersatz." 
Sofern sie nach 3,5 Jahren überhaupt irgendwas machen. Geben die (auf die Rahmen) eine längere Garantie als die vorgeschrieben 2 Jahre Gewährleistung?


----------



## JayTurner (3. Januar 2019)

@harald_legner 
Ja, eigentlich ist eine lebenslange Garantie auf den Stahlrahmen. Sollte also schon funktionieren solange das Rad noch in erster Hand ist.


----------



## exmessenger (3. Januar 2019)

@JayTurner / An welcher Stelle hast Du den Rahmen geschweißt? Waren es auch die Kettenstreben?...  Wie lange hält das schon? ... Beim Gedanken daran, mich mit einem latent angeschlagenen Rahmen im Hamburger Stadtverkehr zu bewegen habe ich irgendwie ein flaues Gefühl im Magen. Mit Specialized hatte ich noch keinen Kontakt, die hatten über die Feiertage kaum geöffnet ... Da ich aber Erstbesitzer bin sollte die lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmen greifen. Sollte ich den Rahmen schweißen lassen und dieser dann erneut kollabieren werde ich den Garantieanspruch höchstwahrscheinlich verlieren. 
@Harald / Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Sequoia-Rahmen, ihr habt doch einen im Haushalt, richtig? ...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Januar 2019)

Mich wundert ja, dass es an den Kettenstreben bricht - das würde ja bedeuten, dass eine sehr ungünstige Lastverteilung an dem Rahmen vorherrscht. Bist du damit mal gesprungen, oder ruppige Touren mit viel Gepäck?


----------



## exmessenger (3. Januar 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Mich wundert ja, dass es an den Kettenstreben bricht - das würde ja bedeuten, dass eine sehr ungünstige Lastverteilung an dem Rahmen vorherrscht. Bist du damit mal gesprungen, oder ruppige Touren mit viel Gepäck?


Weder noch. 80 Prozent Nutzung Bike to Work auf Straße und Radwegen, 20 Prozent Bikepacking light ... Ruppig gabs definitiv nicht, dazu ist/war mir das Rad zu wichtig.


----------



## Triturbo (3. Januar 2019)

Schlimm ist auch die Tatsache, dass sie aus den Fehlern beim Awol scheinbar nicht gelernt haben.


----------



## harald_legner (3. Januar 2019)

exmessenger schrieb:


> @JayTurner / An welcher Stelle hast Du den Rahmen geschweißt? Waren es auch die Kettenstreben?...  Wie lange hält das schon? ... Beim Gedanken daran, mich mit einem latent angeschlagenen Rahmen im Hamburger Stadtverkehr zu bewegen habe ich irgendwie ein flaues Gefühl im Magen.
> @Harald / Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Sequoia-Rahmen, ihr habt doch einen im Haushalt, richtig? ...



Wie gesagt: Wenn dein Herz an dem Rahmen hängt, dann würde ich tatsächlich "groß" denken und einen kompletten Austausch der Kettenstreben überlegen. Damit sollten dann auch deine Bedenken ausgeräumt sein. Aber selbst wenn du nur den jetzigen Bruck schweißen lässt: WENN das jemand macht, dann wäre das für mich das Zeichen, dass das wohl bedenkenlos ist. Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass ein Fachmann davon abrät, das zu schweißen ...

Das Sequoia wird ja von meinem Sohn gefahren, der es relativ hart rannimmt. Aber der Rahmen macht das mit, nur einige Anbauteile haben gelitten. ;-) 
So schlimm fände ich einen Wechsel auf ein Sequoia nicht - das größte Ärgernis wäre wohl der Wechsel der Achse. Der bisherige LRS wird nicht ans Sequoia passen.


----------



## harald_legner (3. Januar 2019)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Schlimm ist auch die Tatsache, dass sie aus den Fehlern beim Awol scheinbar nicht gelernt haben.



WIe ist das zu verstehen? Haben andere Rahmen (Sequoia?) identische Probleme?


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2019)

harald_legner schrieb:


> WIe ist das zu verstehen? Haben andere Rahmen (Sequoia?) identische Probleme?


 vermutlich mal wieder nur nen bissel schnacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (4. Januar 2019)

Das Awol hatte doch auch schon "komische Kerben" an Kettenstrebe, bzw. am Ausfallende. Ich dachte, ich sei hier im Sequoia Thread. Aber dort gibt es bisher "nur" Probleme mit dem Felgen und Rost.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2019)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Das Awol hatte doch auch schon "komische Kerben" an Kettenstrebe, bzw. am Ausfallende. Ich dachte, ich sei hier im Sequoia Thread. Aber dort gibt es bisher "nur" Probleme mit dem Felgen und Rost.


wer lesen kann......


----------



## JayTurner (4. Januar 2019)

@exmessenger 
Ich habe ihn an genau der selben Stelle geschweißt. Du könntest auch ein massives Stück einsetzen bevor du es schweißt.
Ich verstehe das mulmige Gefühl aber meiner Meinung nach würde der Rahmen nicht einfach abreißen. Das spürt man schon vorher deutlich.
Ich habe meinen reklamierten Rahmen selber zersägt und behalten dürfen. Den Rahmen haben ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren täglich gefahren und ca 4000km damit gependelt. Den Ersatzrahmen würde ich auf jeden Fall in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## exmessenger (11. Januar 2019)

Kurzes Update: Hab das Rad heute bei Specialized in HH abgegeben, die melden sich in ca. 4 (! ...) Wochen bei mir mit einem Vorschlag ...


----------



## veiter42 (19. Januar 2019)

exmessenger schrieb:


> Kurzes Update: Hab das Rad heute bei Specialized in HH abgegeben, die melden sich in ca. 4 (! ...) Wochen bei mir mit einem Vorschlag ...



Alles  Gute für ein faires Handling. Ein wenig Angst/ungutes Gefühl kommt bei mir dann doch auf, wenn ich von den defekten Rahmen lese. Meins hat etwas mehr als 11.500km bei Strava, dazu kommen vielleicht noch 2-3000km bevor ich alles getrackt habe. Das war bei dir auch der 'einfache' Rahmen ohne Swinger Dropouts? Ich fahre meins teilweise auch auf leichten Trails, etwas ruppiger und habe bisher zum Glück noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen bemerkt.


----------



## Probert (20. Januar 2019)

Moin,
falls jemand ein Awol Rahmenset sucht, ich habe eins abzugeben.
Wurde in 2017 von Spezi kulanterweise getauscht.
Ich bin den neuen Rahmen kaum gefahren, ca. 300Km
Awol Expert Gr. M manzanita/red dirt Mod. 2017


----------



## exmessenger (21. Januar 2019)

Das war bei dir auch der 'einfache' Rahmen ohne Swinger Dropouts? Ich fahre meins teilweise auch auf leichten Trails, etwas ruppiger und habe bisher zum Glück noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen bemerkt.[/QUOTE]

Ja, das war auch der "einfache" Rahmen, das Elite 2015. Vielelicht hast Du ja Glück ...


----------



## harald_legner (23. Januar 2019)

Hat mal bereits jemand die Befestigungsschrauben der Swinger-Dropouts ersetzt? Bei mir ist gerade eine gerissen. Von den Dimensionen scheinen Kettenblattschrauben richtig zu sein - die, die ich hier habe, sind aber alle viel zu kurz. Hat da jemand den goldenen Tipp?


----------



## VoCh (23. Januar 2019)

Meins hat auch die Risse im Rahmen. Kulanz Anfrage ist raus, mal gucken was passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (23. Januar 2019)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Hat mal bereits jemand die Befestigungsschrauben der Swinger-Dropouts ersetzt? Bei mir ist gerade eine gerissen. Von den Dimensionen scheinen Kettenblattschrauben richtig zu sein - die, die ich hier habe, sind aber alle viel zu kurz. Hat da jemand den goldenen Tipp?


Ich denke, ich werde es mal mit diesen Schrauben probieren: https://www.bike24.de/p179616.html Wobei die dann die beiden oberen Schrauben ersetzen werden, unten sind kürzere verbaut.


----------



## veiter42 (24. Januar 2019)

"...das Elite 2015..." - Bei mir ist es sogar noch das Deluxe von 2014...keine Ahnung ob es da einen Unterschied zum Elite gibt.


----------



## harald_legner (26. Januar 2019)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde es mal mit diesen Schrauben probieren: https://www.bike24.de/p179616.html Wobei die dann die beiden oberen Schrauben ersetzen werden, unten sind kürzere verbaut.


Ja, die passen. Jetzt blitzen und blinken die Schrauben alle wieder.


----------



## fraenka (21. Februar 2019)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Gibt's Neuigkeiten?


Reklamation ergab ein Sequoia. Mich ärgert es. Nichts passt mehr. Nabendynamo passt nicht in die Steckachse, Lenkkopflager Sondermaß, nicht 3fach fähig.


----------



## harald_legner (25. Februar 2019)

Ja, AWOL und Sequoia sind doch ziemlich unterschiedliche "Geschwister". Und eins davon ist wohl ziemlich tot. :-( 

Warum geht Dreifach am Sequoia nicht?


----------



## fraenka (26. Februar 2019)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Ja, AWOL und Sequoia sind doch ziemlich unterschiedliche "Geschwister". Und eins davon ist wohl ziemlich tot. :-(
> 
> Warum geht Dreifach am Sequoia nicht?



Das ist eine Vermutung von mir. Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert.
Das Sequoia hat 30mm weniger Radstand und es sieht optisch so aus als wenn diese hinten rausgenommen wurde. Deswegen ist weniger Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattelstütze (Indiz sind Platzprobleme mit dem Umwerfer bei Montage von Schutzblechen) Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Kettenstreben am Tretlager stärker gebogen sind und kein Platz für dreifach lassen. Ich muss es einfach mal ausprobieren.






Grobe Messung Reifen zu Sattelrohr: oben Sequoia ca. 60mm unten Awol ca. 80mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exmessenger (14. März 2019)

So. Nach 8 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit hat Specialized Hamburg meinen Rahmenbruch am AWOL final bearbeitet... Als Ersatz gab es am Wochenende ein neues Sequoia Elite. Allerdings nicht nur den Rahmen, sondern erstaunlicherweise ein Komplettrad. Dieses Zugeständnis verdanke ich wahrscheinlich meinem mehrfachen Hinweis darauf, dass ich kurz vor dem Rahmenbruch ne Menge Geld in einen neuen Laufradsatz (inklusive SON-Nabendynamo) investiert habe und mit einem Sequoia-Rahmen also definitiv nix anfangen kann. Da ich mich mit dem Sequoia nicht wirklich anfreunden kann übernimmt es meine Frau. Die sich sogar darüber freut ... Mein neuer Rahmen kommt nächste Woche. Ich hoffe mal, dass mir Specialized bis dahin auch die Teile des AWOL ausgehändigt hat.


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2019)

hat jemand bei dem awol laufradsatz (die version mit den konusnaben) schon mal probiert, ob der shimano konus (deore aufwärts) passt?
meine VR nabe war fast trocken und entsprechend runtergeschrabbt ist der konus. mit viel fett dreht es sich erträglich, aber nur das.
jahrgang weiss ich nicht, habe den LRS gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## Probert (7. April 2019)

Moin!
Da ich mein AWOL mittlerweile geschlachtet habe, hätte ich noch einen Tubus Tara mit Supernova Befestigungsmöglichkeit abzugeben.
Ein Bild wie das Teil angebaut aussieht, ist weiter oben hier auf der Seite.
Hier die Bilder vom Bau damals:


Probert schrieb:


> Der Halter für die Supernova an den Tubus ist jetzt auch fertig.
> Ich wollte eigentlich die original Halter kürzen und anschweißen, musste dann aber feststellen das die aus Alu sind.
> Habe dann welche aus 15x3 Flacheisen gebaut,von einem Kollegen anlöten, gesandstrahlt und lackiern lassen.
> Kostenpunkt: 2 Pizzen und ein Sixpack


----------



## harald_legner (8. April 2019)

Probert schrieb:


> Moin!
> Da ich mein AWOL mittlerweile geschlachtet habe, hätte ich noch einen Tubus Tara mit Supernova Befestigungsmöglichkeit abzugeben.
> Ein Bild wie das Teil angebaut aussieht, ist weiter oben hier auf der Seite.
> Hier die Bilder vom Bau damals:


Moin, da melde ich mal Interesse an! Sag mal, was du dafür gerne hättest.


----------



## jmi (15. April 2019)

Hat hier jemand eine Idee, woher ich einen dieser hübschen Lenkerend-Lichtschalter bekommen könnte, die Specialized im AWOL Evo verbaut hat, offenbar gefertigt von Supernova?




 Bei Supernova hab’ ich vor Jahren mal gefragt – Auskunft negativ – und bei Specialized sind die dem Vernehmen aus Foren nach eh nicht als Einzelteil zu bekommen.


----------



## pefro (15. April 2019)

Aftermarket waren die nie erhältlich. Ist bei Specialized ja nichts Neues und wenn ich die wäre, würde ichs wahrscheinlich genauso machen, deswegen kaufen die Leute ja die Bikes. Supernova wird die wahrscheinlich gar nicht einzeln verkaufen dürfen (und wahrscheinlich auch nicht wollen). Selber bauen?


----------



## veiter42 (24. April 2019)

exmessenger schrieb:


> dass ich kurz vor dem Rahmenbruch ne Menge Geld in einen neuen Laufradsatz (inklusive SON-Nabendynamo) investiert habe



Vielen Dank für die Warnungen, ich hoffe, dass mein Rahmen noch eine Weile hält, aber der LRS (HUNT SON LRS) ziemlich schnell auf 12x100/142 umgebaut. 
Du hast also ein komplett neues Rad bekommen und konntest die alten Teile behalten? Das klingt schon ziemlich fair.


----------



## nonamenic (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, nach vielen vielen Kilometern wird es Zeit den Antrieb zu tauschen. Kette und Kassette tausche ich jedes Jahr. Nun ist mal die Kurbel dran. Die FSA-Innenlager taugen auch nicht viel, ist mittlerweile das 3. Innenlager seit 2014 defekt. Kann mir jemand eine vernünftige Alternative zu der originalen FSA 2-Fach Kurbel nennen? Möchte von der Übersetzung her nichts ändern, da ich gut damit klarkomme. Aktuell ist es eine 172,5 mm Kurbel mit 48/34 Zähnen mit 25 mm Durchmesser und MegaExo Lager. Wie gesagt, möchte weg von FSA und soll stabil und bezahlbar sein. Fahre jeden Tag damit ins Büro. 
Danke Gruß Christoph


----------



## DrMTB91 (4. Mai 2019)

Bei 34/48 wird es schwierig das so zu bekommen.
Manchmal verkaufen Leute eine gebrauchte Shimano Kurbel ohne Kettenblätter, zum Beispiel hier: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...75mm-fc-6800-rennrad-2x11/1108292827-217-1611 (aber mit 175 mm Länge). Der Preis von 90 Euro wäre mir aber zu teuer. 48er Kettenblätter gibt es zum Beispiel von TA.
Von Praxis works gibt es 32/48 Kurbeln. Die sind aber nicht günstig, genauso wenig wie deren Innenlager.


----------



## harald_legner (4. Mai 2019)

Ich würde mir mal diese Kurbel genauer ansehen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Praxis-Works/Alba-M30-DM-Road-Kurbelgarnitur-p61308/ Gibt es jedoch nur mit 48/32 oder 50/34 Zähnen (die 52er-Variante ist wohl uninteressant).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ew742 (24. Mai 2019)

Probert schrieb:


> Moin,
> falls jemand ein Awol Rahmenset sucht, ich habe eins abzugeben.
> Wurde in 2017 von Spezi kulanterweise getauscht.
> Ich bin den neuen Rahmen kaum gefahren, ca. 300Km
> Awol Expert Gr. M manzanita/red dirt Mod. 2017



Tja, bei mir fällt gerade ein Alu-Rahmen auseinander, der frische Laufräder und Schaltung bekommen hat. Wäre das Angebot noch aktuell oder habe ich hier viel zu lange unterm Stein geschlafen?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## dudsen (26. Juli 2019)

alf-axel schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ja schon einige sehr schöne Awols mit dem Pizza Rack-Frontträger gesehen, den ich sehr schön finde. Ich fahre aktuell in der Stadt und auf kleineren Reisen einen alten VSF-Rahmen mit Cantilever-Bremsen. Vorne steckt eine Surly-Gabel drin, natürlich ebenfalls mit Cantis.
> 
> Bekomme ich das Pizza Rack dort problemlos montiert? Oder komme ich da mit dem Zug der Vorderradbremse ins Gehege?
> 
> Hier noch ein Foto vom Rad:



@alf-axel
Schau mal. Hatte das selbe Problem, dann eine Idee, umgesetzt und soweit funktioniert es verdammt gut 









Gemacht mit einer Halterung für hintere Gepäckträger, zur Montage an eine Pletscherplatte.
Da gibt es einige Versionen, z.B.:        









						06360 Gepäckträgerbefestigung, Befestigung auf Pletscherplatte, schwarz
					

Gepäckträgerhalter, Befestigung auf Pletscher- / Rahmensteg-Platte, U-förmige Doppelstrebe, Länge 130 mm, schwarz/ silber




					zweiro.de
				









						Befestigungen
					

pletscher.ch




					www.pletscher.ch
				












						Atran Velo Universal Bügel 160mm schwarz
					

Kaufen Sie günstig online im Trusted Shop bei Kurbelix: Atran Velo Universal Bügel 160mm schwarz




					www.kurbelix.de
				




Hab mich für den ersten entschieden. Lezteren hatte ich zuerst, aber letztenendes nicht montiert. Sieht zwar am schönsten aus, wird aber etwas Dick, sofern man hinten etwas anbringen möchte damit der Bügel nicht ins Steuerrohr drückt, wo normalerweise die Pletscherplatte ist.

Die Shimano Querzugträger, bei denen man den Querzug aushängen kann (also nicht diese XY Links, die ich verbaut habe) passen auch noch durch. Bei Jagwire Querzugträgern wird es knapp, könnte aber gerade noch passen. Der letzte (dritte) Träger hat allerdings einen etwas breiteren Bügel, so das andere Querzugträger passen sollten.

Verbunden habe ich den zum Träger mit einem bearbeiteten Stück Alu T-Profil. Das konnte ich in der Stärke weder hier in Frankreich noch in Deutschland für Privatkunden finden und hab es mir von einem Freund aus England mitbringen lassen.
Hier bestellt:









						UK Online Metal, Aluminium & Steel Suppliers | metals4U
					

Buy metals online, including Aluminium, Steel & Brass - FREE Cutting Service, Next Day Delivery & FREE Delivery for orders over £75 | metals4U




					www.metals4u.co.uk
				




Ich hoffe das hilft. Wenn Du noch mehr Fragen haben solltest, gern melden 

Gruß,
David


----------



## lanzelot1110 (13. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## j67 (13. Oktober 2019)

Sorry,
 bezüglich der Drehmomentstütze und Roloff-Nabe kann ich nichts sagen. Bei der der Alfine 11 Gang ist das kein Problem das wird über den sog. "Non-turn washer" geregelt, die Drehmomentstütze wird nicht am Rahmen besfestigt.


----------



## lanzelot1110 (13. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## j67 (13. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde mich mit Deinem Problem direkt an Rohloff wenden, am besten auch mit einem Photo.
Probier es doch mal.


----------



## lanzelot1110 (13. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## eddy 1 (14. Oktober 2019)

Die verbesserte Version des awols 
Ist OEM 2 kompatibel 
Evt nur die Swinger austauschen 
Hatte ich mal gelesen


----------



## pefro (14. Oktober 2019)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Die verbesserte Version des awols
> Ist OEM 2 kompatibel
> Evt nur die Swinger austauschen
> Hatte ich mal gelesen



Welche "verbesserte" Version soll das denn sein, bzw. ab wann wurde die gebaut? Die CAD Zeichnungen sind auch hier im Thread zu finden, aber ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob das auch irgendwann mal in die Praxis umgesetzt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanzelot1110 (14. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## eddy 1 (14. Oktober 2019)

Du solltest dich an Specialized wenden
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war die erste Auslieferung 1Serie
Irgendwas war bei den auch anders
Keine Ständer Montage und innenverlegte lichtkabel oder sowas


----------



## eddy 1 (14. Oktober 2019)

specialized awol swinger - Google Suche
		



Unter dem Link steht was


----------



## lanzelot1110 (15. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## lanzelot1110 (15. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## lanzelot1110 (16. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TESTAMENT (17. Oktober 2019)

Moin,
Bei mir hängen die Achsplatte von Rohloff innen und die Bleche außen an der selben Schraube. Habe einen 17er Expert Rahmen. Die Bohrungen haben sich bei den Dropouts offensichtlich geändert.


----------



## lanzelot1110 (20. Oktober 2019)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bei mir hängen die Achsplatte von Rohloff innen und die Bleche außen an der selben Schraube. Habe einen 17er Expert Rahmen. Die Bohrungen haben sich bei den Dropouts offensichtlich geändert.



Danke dir, genau das hatte mir *Citybiker* aus Wien auch genannt. Mein Rahmen ist mutmaßlich 2015, damals war das Ausfallende noch anders … Ich konnte über den Specialized Concept Store in München jetzt die erneuerten Ausfallenden nachbestellen, müssten nächste Wche da sein …


----------



## harald_legner (20. Oktober 2019)

lanzelot1110 schrieb:


> Danke dir, genau das hatte mir *Citybiker* aus Wien auch genannt. Mein Rahmen ist mutmaßlich 2015, damals war das Ausfallende noch anders … Ich konnte über den Specialized Concept Store in München jetzt die erneuerten Ausfallenden nachbestellen, müssten nächste Wche da sein …


Oh, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Vielleicht komme ich dann ja doch irgendwann mal noch auf die Idee, meine Alfine8 gegen eine Rohloff einzutauschen ...


----------



## TESTAMENT (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal aus der AWOL Gemeinde. 

Nach Totalschaden des Rahmens (zum Glück saß ich grad nicht drauf) wird jetzt der heile Rest der Komponenten an einem Salsa Fargo ein neues zu Hause finden.

Naja man sieht sich trotzdem.

Eisern


----------



## harald_legner (25. Oktober 2019)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal aus der AWOL Gemeinde.


Oha, wie gut, wenn es bei dem Sachschaden geblieben ist! 
Mhm, ist es pietätlos, wenn ich mich hier mal als Leichenfledderer versuche? Wie schätzt du denn den Zustand der Dropouts ein? Sind die verzogen oder haben die das überlebt? Wenn die noch gut aussehen, würde ich die dir gerne abnehmen ...


----------



## lanzelot1110 (25. Oktober 2019)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal aus der AWOL Gemeinde.
> 
> Nach Totalschaden des Rahmens (zum Glück saß ich grad nicht drauf) wird jetzt der heile Rest der Komponenten an einem Salsa Fargo ein neues zu Hause finden.
> 
> ...



Oh no, das sieht ja nicht gut aus … Und ja, immerhin warst du nicht anwesend. Sehr schade, aber dennoch viel Spaß mit dem Fargo!


----------



## TESTAMENT (26. Oktober 2019)

@harald_legner Kein Thema. Ich check die Teile wenn der Rahmen wieder bei mir weilt. Ggf schaust Du sie Dir an und kiekst, ob sie einsatzfähig sind. Für die weiter Verwendung des Rahmens benötige ich sie jedenfalls nicht mehr. Ick meld mir bei Dir.

Eisern


----------



## TESTAMENT (3. Dezember 2019)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Oha, wie gut, wenn es bei dem Sachschaden geblieben ist!
> Mhm, ist es pietätlos, wenn ich mich hier mal als Leichenfledderer versuche? Wie schätzt du denn den Zustand der Dropouts ein? Sind die verzogen oder haben die das überlebt? Wenn die noch gut aussehen, würde ich die dir gerne abnehmen ...


Hab jetzt das Salsa zu Hause stehen und in der Tat einige Teile vom Awol abzugeben. Zum einen den Hover Alu Lenker und da der Pelago Front Träger nich ans Salsa passt den auch. Bevorzugt würd ich den gern gegen das S Pizza Rack tauschen will? Der sieht meines Erachtens wesentlich leckerer aus. Den Rahmen würde ich an Bastler auch abgeben.
Eisern


----------



## ew742 (4. Dezember 2019)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das Salsa zu Hause stehen und in der Tat einige Teile vom Awol abzugeben. Zum einen den Hover Alu Lenker und da der Pelago Front Träger nich ans Salsa passt den auch. Bevorzugt würd ich den gern gegen das S Pizza Rack tauschen will? Der sieht meines Erachtens wesentlich leckerer aus. Den Rahmen würde ich an Bastler auch abgeben.
> Eisern



Habe hier zwei Pizza-Racks, wir können gerne tauschen. Weiter per PM?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Testdriver (22. Dezember 2019)

Weiß jemand den Durchmesser, den man beim Awol für die Umwerferschelle benötigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (24. Januar 2020)

meins Lebt noch immer....


----------



## TESTAMENT (24. Januar 2020)

Seitenwechsel 

Da meins nicht mehr zu retten war, bin ich nun stolzer Salsa Fahrer. Auch wenns hier nicht mehr reinpasst, ein Foto für die, die es interessiert.


----------



## harald_legner (24. Januar 2020)

Das sieht doch ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Viel Spaß damit, @TESTAMENT  !


----------



## ONE78 (24. Januar 2020)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Seitenwechsel
> 
> Da meins nicht mehr zu retten war, bin ich nun stolzer Salsa Fahrer. Auch wenns hier nicht mehr reinpasst, ein Foto für die, die es interessiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 969008


Gibt’s davon noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## Mooeep (2. Februar 2020)

Moin, vllt etwas dumme Frage aber brauch ich für hinten eigentlich ein 5*130mm oder 5*135mm Laufrad fürs AWOL? Meins scheint hin zu sein :/


----------



## veiter42 (2. Februar 2020)

Weder noch ;-)

9x135mm


----------



## veiter42 (2. Februar 2020)

Meins hat sogar unverzogen einen Unfall (Pizza-Rack und VR in Radkasten) überstanden und mir Schmerzensgeld beschwert, welches ich in neue Teile investieren kann. Hat jetzt gut 20.000 runter und dabei auch gut Gelände und Gepäck ausgehalten. Wenn es wieder sauber aufgebaut ist, könnte ich ja auch mal ein Lebenszeichen(foto) posten. Nach den ganzen Rahmenbruch Horrorstories bin ich ganz erleichtert.


----------



## Mooeep (2. Februar 2020)

vielen Dank!


----------



## DerMops (30. März 2020)

Soooo, mein AWOL hats nun auch erwischt. Nicht Corona, sondern schnöder Rahmenbruch...
Ich wollte das Rad eigentlich fit für den Frühling machen. Dabei habe ich entdeckt, dass sich die obere Gepäckträgeröse an der Sitzstrebe gelockert hat und sich von dort ausgehend ein Riss durch die Strebe gefressen hat:




Das war am 16.02.2020. Am 17.02. bin ich zum Händler, der meinte, dass Spezi 5 Jahre auf Rahmen gibt und mein Rad mit seinen 4,5 Jahren also noch drunter fällt. Dann meinte er, dass die Abwicklung ca. zwei Wochen dauern würde. Ich weiße nicht, ob er das selbst geglaubt hat, ich habe es nicht geglaubt und warte bis heute (mittlerweile 6 Wochen) auf news. Mein Misstrauen gegenüber dem Spezi-Kundensupport und die sich dann immer deutlicher abzeichnende Corona-Krise hat mich nach 2,5 Wochen dann aktiv werden lassen (müssen, da das AWOL mein einziges Rad war/ist). So habe ich mir in England ein Soma Saga Disc bestellt, dass ich nun seit etwas über einer Woche fahre.

Auch wenn das Rad selbst nichts dafür kann, ist Specialized für mich durch, das Awol hatte nur Probleme und beim Sequoia sahs wohl auch nicht anders aus. Ich bin gespannt was Spezi mir als Ersatz anbieten wird, sicher ist wohl nur, dass es Schrott sein wird... Danke, Erik Nohlin, für eine völlig überkandidelte Marketingkampagne, spar das Geld lieber für eine vernünftige Konstruktion.

Für Leute die es interessiert, das ist das Neue:





Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (30. März 2020)

DerMops schrieb:


> Soooo, mein AWOL hats nun auch erwischt. Nicht Corona, sondern schnöder Rahmenbruch...
> Ich wollte das Rad eigentlich fit für den Frühling machen. Dabei habe ich entdeckt, dass sich die obere Gepäckträgeröse an der Sitzstrebe gelockert hat und sich von dort ausgehend ein Riss durch die Strebe gefressen hat:
> Anhang anzeigen 1005717
> 
> ...


Spezi gibt lebenslange Garantie. So nebenbei.


----------



## TESTAMENT (30. März 2020)

Moin in die Runde,
Nach meinem Rahmenwechsel passt die massgeschneiderte Rahmentasche nun nicht mehr. Wenn Jemand mit nem XL Awol Rahmen interessiert ist?
Nahezu neuwertig von Burgfyr.
Eisernen Gruß


----------



## jmi (9. Juli 2020)

Welche Schrauben muss man denn lösen, wie viel Kraft aufwenden, wo ansetzen, welchen Hammer nehmen, *um an einem AWOL-Expert-Rahmen die Dropouts zu verstellen?*

Ich hab’ jetzt mal die dickköpfigen 5-mm-Inbus-Schrauben an den unteren Streben (Kettenstrebe und gegenüber) gelöst sowie die Inbus-Schrauben im Gelenk, aber nur mit Druck aus den Fingern bewegen sich die Ausfallenden nicht – obwohl die Kette keine Spannung hat. Empfiehlt sich da ein gezielter, leichter Schlag mit ’nem Gummihammer? Oder WD40 ins Gelenk oder die Führungen? Oder gleich ein neues Rad? :->


----------



## veiter42 (13. Juli 2020)

Hat hier jemensch mal die Gabel getauscht? Der Rahmen will und will nicht brechen, ich hätte da gerne aber eine andere Gabel drin. Gerne eine Carbongabel. Wichtig sind viele Bikepacking typische Ösen. 12mm Steckachse. 410mm Einbauhöhe. Habe bisher aber nix für 1 1/8 gesehen, nur tapered...


----------



## harald_legner (14. Juli 2020)

veiter42 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemensch mal die Gabel getauscht? Der Rahmen will und will nicht brechen, ich hätte da gerne aber eine andere Gabel drin. Gerne eine Carbongabel. Wichtig sind viele Bikepacking typische Ösen. 12mm Steckachse. 410mm Einbauhöhe. Habe bisher aber nix für 1 1/8 gesehen, nur tapered...


Wenn die 10mm zu wenig nichts ausmachen sollten: https://www.goldsprintshop.com/Fyxation-Sparta-All-Road-Carbon-Gabel-12-mm-Steckachse-1-1-8


----------



## passtreter (15. Juli 2020)

Mein Awol wieder im fast-Ursprungszustand: 

1 1/2 Jahre oder 10'000km mit Sram Force 1 und nun wieder Alfine mit Gates ? 
(Die Sram Gruppe sucht einen anderen Rahmen) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veiter42 (24. Juli 2020)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Wenn die 10mm zu wenig...



Das wäre mir wumpe....aber hätte dann doch gerne etwas breitere Schlappen als " Platz für bis zu 700x42c "


----------



## ew742 (25. August 2020)

Falls jemand ein halbwegs komplettes AWOL-Rahmenset in Größe M ohne Risse hat und es nicht mehr nutzen möchte....  ich habe da Interesse. Bitte um Meldung per PN.

Danke
Christoph


----------



## Rod (23. September 2020)

Mittelständer am AWOL?

Moin, obwohl es mir widerstrebt muss ich leider einen Ständer an das AWOL bauen. Allerdings scheitere ich an dem bizarr geringen Abstand zwischen den Kettenstreben. Die M10x25 Innensechskantschraube (Kopfdurchmesser 16 mm) von Pletscher kriege ich da so halb reingesteckt, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es es wagen soll, weiter zu drücken. Viel fehlt nicht, aber die Schraube muss sich ja noch drehen können.

Hat jemand einen Mittelständer montiert und das Problem elegant gelöst? Oder sollte ich mich nicht so anstellen und die oberste Lackschicht opfern? Oder kennt jemand einen anderen Ständer, dessen Schraube besser passt? Oder gibt es so eine Montageplatte, die passt und nicht total furchterlich aussieht?
Hinterbauständer ist leider keine Option, wegen Anhänger.


----------



## tagoon (23. September 2020)

@Rod 
Hallo.

Ich stand vor dem selben Problem, Fahrradanhänger, zweibeinständer, Schraube, das ganze Programm 

Ich habe glaube ich den Ständer hier.





						Pletscher ESGE Zweibeinständer Twin - schwarz
					

Pletscher ▶ Der stabile Zweibeinständer wird mit einer Befestigungsplatte und Schraube geliefert, die am Rahmen hinter der Tretkurbel montiert wird. Für Räder die keine feste Ständerplatte an dieser Stelle haben. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de
				



Der sah am schönsten aus, und ist auch stabil. Leider hat sich bei mir die Schraube nicht gepasst.

Ich habe dann so eine Schraube hier mit unterlegscheine genommen. M10 Linsenkopf 




Die anderen Bilder zeigen wie es am Rad aussieht. Ich kann mich aber erinnern, das es auch nicht ganz einfach war, die Schraube rein zu bekommen. Ich glaube ich habe die Schraube zuerst reingefummelt und dann den Ständer angeschraubt, so dass die Schraube die ganze Zeit in der endposition im Rahmen war. (Macht das sinn, Ist schwer zu erklären)


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Rod (23. September 2020)

tagoon schrieb:


> Pletscher ESGE Twin [...] M10 Linsenkopf



Hallo Stefan, danke, das klingt spannend! Aber ich verstehe das noch nicht ganz. Warum passt ein M10 Linsenkopf da rein? Eigentlich sollte der Linsen-Kopf einen 18er Durchmesser haben, ich scheitere aber schon an meinem 16er Zylinderkopf. Laut Pletscher ist am verlinkten Ständer eine M10-Schraube verbaut, das ergibt für mich auf den ersten Blick keinen Sinn. Was übersehe ich da gerade?

Und warum hat die Original-Schraube mit dieser Metallplatte nicht funktioniert? Ich hatte überlegt, notfalls so eine Platte zu verwenden.


----------



## gloesianer (28. September 2020)

Hallo Awol Fans! Habe und fuhr ein Awol Deluxe DLX von 2014 und benötige ein neues Schaltauge. Das bestellte passt leider nicht. Hat noch jemand eines (von kaputtem Rahmen?) übrig? Danke für Antworten


----------



## tagoon (29. September 2020)

Rod schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, danke, das klingt spannend! Aber ich verstehe das noch nicht ganz. Warum passt ein M10 Linsenkopf da rein? Eigentlich sollte der Linsen-Kopf einen 18er Durchmesser haben, ich scheitere aber schon an meinem 16er Zylinderkopf. Laut Pletscher ist am verlinkten Ständer eine M10-Schraube verbaut, das ergibt für mich auf den ersten Blick keinen Sinn. Was übersehe ich da gerade?
> 
> Und warum hat die Original-Schraube mit dieser Metallplatte nicht funktioniert? Ich hatte überlegt, notfalls so eine Platte zu verwenden.



In Schraubenrichtung hat die Schraube auch nicht gepasst. Die Linsenschruabe konnte ich aber irgendwie von hinten reinfummeln und dann passte der Linsenkopf in den Zwischenraum zwischen den Kettenstreben und dem Befestigungsblech. Dafür habe ich aber Laufrad und Schutzblech ausbauen müssen. Ich hatte mich selbst gewundert, dass es funktioniert aber Versuch macht klug. 

Die Platte fand ich hässlich und darum war das erstmal keine Option für mich. Zum Glück hat das mit der Linsenkopfschraube funktionier


----------



## passtreter (15. November 2020)

gloesianer schrieb:


> Hallo Awol Fans! Habe und fuhr ein Awol Deluxe DLX von 2014 und benötige ein neues Schaltauge. Das bestellte passt leider nicht. Hat noch jemand eines (von kaputtem Rahmen?) übrig? Danke für Antworten


Am meinem habe ich zwischenzeitlich ein solches  montiert: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291893897167


----------



## harald_legner (26. Mai 2021)

Bei Radavist werden auch die Räder von Leser:innen präsentiert. Aktuell hat es auch mal ein AWOL geschafft: https://theradavist.com/2021/05/readers-rides-dakotas-awol-comp/

Was mich dran erinnert, dass mein AWOL aus der Transcontinental Edition vor Jahren mal im Lifecyclemag gezeigt wurde. Habe ich den Artikel hier jemals angepriesen? https://lifecyclemag.de/harald-legner/


----------



## lanzelot1110 (26. Mai 2021)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Bei Radavist werden auch die Räder von Leser:innen präsentiert. Aktuell hat es auch mal ein AWOL geschafft: https://theradavist.com/2021/05/readers-rides-dakotas-awol-comp/
> 
> Was mich dran erinnert, dass mein AWOL aus der Transcontinental Edition vor Jahren mal im Lifecyclemag gezeigt wurde. Habe ich den Artikel hier jemals angepriesen? https://lifecyclemag.de/harald-legner/


Sehr cool, schaut ziemlich gut aus …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (30. Juni 2021)

Hi zusammen, lange her und ich fahre immer noch das AWOL. Jetzt habe ich leider festgestellt, dass sich bei den originalen Laufräder Risse bilden und zwar dort wo die Speichen in der Felge stecken. Könnt ihr mir evtl einen Laufradsatz empfehlern, welcher stabil genug für raues Gelände ist. Einsatzzweck: Straße, Wald, Feld, Schotter. Terrain: hügelig bis bergig. Vielen Dank Christoph


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juni 2021)

hier gibts eine extra bereich zum laufradbau. da sind einige profis unterwegs, die die sehr umfangreich beraten und bedienen können.
du muss allesdings etwas konkreter werden mit deiner anfrage:

einbaumaße
einsatzzweck
gewicht/fahrstil
wunschgewicht/-preis
...

k(l)ickste hier


----------



## kommski (11. Juli 2021)

@ONE78 danke. Erledigt. Ich konnte leider nicht widerstehen neben einen neuen LRS ist auch ein nues road dazugekommen sorry.


----------



## ew742 (12. Juli 2021)

Hmm... was passiert denn mit dem Rahmenset?

Danke
Christoph


----------



## wowbagger (1. August 2021)

Mein AWOL wird jeden Tag benutzt. Reifen sind gerade Morsch und man bekommt nur schlecht neue zur Zeit... Hab es mal mit 44-622 versucht, Schutzbleche wollen aber 48-622 sonst sieht's doof aus.
Mfg und rubberside down
Wowbagger


----------



## kante2004 (3. August 2021)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Mein AWOL wird jeden Tag benutzt. Reifen sind gerade Morsch und man bekommt nur schlecht neue zur Zeit... Hab es mal mit 44-622 versucht, Schutzbleche wollen aber 48-622 sonst sieht's doof aus.
> Mfg und rubberside down
> Wowbagger
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1316218


Was sind das für Schutzbleche?


----------



## wowbagger (3. August 2021)

Velo Orange 700c Zeppelin ich glaub in 52mm Breite


----------



## .floe. (3. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht interessant für alle Pizzarack Besitzer: Hab hier eine selbst angefertigte Kiste fürs Rack übrig. Passt genau aufs Rack von Specialized, kann mit kleinen Spanngurten befestigt werden. Alublech pulverbeschichtet, Griptape oben und Schaumstoff unten zum Schutz des Racks.

Anhang anzeigen 1381694

Anhang anzeigen 1381695

Anhang anzeigen 1381696

Anhang anzeigen 1381697

Hätte gern 35€ plus Versand dafür. Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## meriones (14. Mai 2022)

Hallo AWOLaner,
ich überlege schon lange bei meinen AWOL Comp. in M das Lenkrad zu wechseln und zwar zum Jones Bar Lenker.
Ich weiß dem Fahrrad steht der Dropbar Lenker mehr, aber ich habe mich schon immer mit meinen kurzen Armen zu gestreckt gefühlt.

Hat jemand von euch den Wechsel vom Dropbar zum Jones Bar (oder ähnlichem) vollzogen und kann berichten?
Verspreche ich mir zu viel davon und ist es vielleicht zu aufwendig?

Eine andere alternative wäre einem anderen Dropbar zu nehmen (breiter mit Krümmung und kurzem Reach) und ggf. einen sehr kurzen Vorbau zu nehmen (35 mm?).

Herzlichst,
Wlad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonstantSchwarz (23. Mai 2022)

ew742 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nutze das AWOL mal wieder für die kleinen Fluchten in der Mittagspause, wenn ich nicht dienstlich den PKW bewegen muss.
> 
> ...


Hi sag mal was ist das für eine Tasche die du für dein Pizza-Rack nutzt? 

Ich habe mir folgende Tasche besorgt:









						Korda Compac Dry Bag - Small, 26,96 €
					

Korda Compac Dry Bag - Small Der Compac Small Dry Bag verfügt über ein Roll-Top-Design und hochqualitative Schweißnähte  Er ist vollständig wasserdicht und




					carpbrothers.de
				




Die perfekt auf das Pizza Rack passt, aber ich suche noch immer nach einer Lösung wie man die Tasche so befestigen kann das man sie wie eine klassische Ortliebtasche leicht anbringen und wieder abnehmen kann.

Vielleicht hat da jemand eine Idee, ich überlege irgendeine Art System aus Klettverschluss oder Magneten zu bauen.


----------



## TESTAMENT (24. Mai 2022)

Moin,

Benutze seit Jahren auf dem Pizzarack das folgende Modell. Lässt sich mit den zahlreich angebrachten „Schnappern“ unabhängig vom Füllstand super befestigen.

BRN Bag Nevada


----------



## meriones (24. Mai 2022)

TESTAMENT schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Benutze seit Jahren auf dem Pizzarack das folgende Modell. Lässt sich mit den zahlreich angebrachten „Schnappern“ unabhängig vom Füllstand super befestigen.
> 
> BRN Bag Nevada


Moin, 
jetzt bin ich hier neugierig geworden. Was genau sind Schnapper?


----------



## TESTAMENT (25. Mai 2022)

meriones schrieb:


> Moin,
> jetzt bin ich hier neugierig geworden. Was genau sind Schnapper?


----------



## meriones (25. Mai 2022)

ah verstehe,
quasi dann von unten?
Ich habe die Tasche von Restrap mit einer Art einklick-System, dies funktioniert eher so mittelmäßig.


----------



## TESTAMENT (26. Mai 2022)

Du kannst die Tasche von hinten anstapsen, einmal links und rechts und zusätzlich einmal oben drüber. Da wackelt dann nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffrod (23. August 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe seit geraumer Zeit das Problem, dass meine Gabel am Awol (Rahmengröße L) beim Bremsen auf Abfahrten extrem vibriert. Selbst mittelschnelle Abfahrten sind unmöglich, da das Vibrieren beim Bremsen (Vorderradbremse) mit hoher Sturzgefahr einhergeht. In der Werkstatt wurde alles überprüft und der Steuerkopf nachjustiert. Aber eine Besserung ist nicht eingetreten. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen bzw. eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Würde eine Carbongabel ggf. Abhilfe schaffen? Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp. VG, Steffen


----------



## Aenermaxx (28. August 2022)

Wenn es beim bremsen vibriert, könnte die Scheibe krumm sein. Ansonsten ist alles fest?
Gruß


----------



## steffrod (1. September 2022)

Aenermaxx schrieb:


> Wenn es beim bremsen vibriert, könnte die Scheibe krumm sein. Ansonsten ist alles fest?
> Gruß


Ja, alles fest. Und die Scheibe scheint auch gerade zu sein.


----------



## wowbagger (5. September 2022)

Zeit für ein neues Bild, ist schon wieder ein Jahr rum....AWOL rennt...


----------



## philluck (6. September 2022)

AWOL comp aus 2016. Still going strong


----------



## pizpalue (3. Oktober 2022)

Meins läuft auch noch. Hier in diesem Jahr auf der „Green Divide“ in den Niederlanden irgendwo zwischen Arnheim und Groningen.


----------



## JayTurner (6. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Leute.
 Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich das passende Steuerlager fürs Awol besorgen kann? Finde so auf anhieb keins. Das sind übrigens die Maße falls die jemand sucht. ( ID 30,9/OD 41,8/h 7,5/45*) Steht nämlich nicht mehr im Netz und bei Spec als Ersatzteil, 4 Jahre nach dem letzten Modell, natürlich auch nicht mehr lieferbar.
LG j


----------



## Ghost301078 (6. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hab mal eine generelle Frage zu den Zügen.
Ich komm beim AWOL nicht drum rum, dass sie am Steuerrohr schleifen. Hat da Jemand eine elegante Lösung?
ein normales Klebeband hält halt auch nicht auf dem rauhen grund.

Danke Euch.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## tagoon (6. Oktober 2022)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich das passende Steuerlager fürs Awol besorgen kann? Finde so auf anhieb keins. Das sind übrigens die Maße falls die jemand sucht. ( ID 30,9/OD 41,8/h 7,5/45*) Steht nämlich nicht mehr im Netz und bei Spec als Ersatzteil, 4 Jahre nach dem letzten Modell, natürlich auch nicht mehr lieferbar.
> LG j


Hallo, 
Ist das nicht der Campy (campagnolo) Standard? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist das der selbe wie bei allen BMX. Wäre gut wenn das noch jemand bekräften könnte, ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher. 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## tagoon (6. Oktober 2022)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich hab mal eine generelle Frage zu den Zügen.
> Ich komm beim AWOL nicht drum rum, dass sie am Steuerrohr schleifen. Hat da Jemand eine elegante Lösung?
> ein normales Klebeband hält halt auch nicht auf dem rauhen grund.
> ...


Hallo.
Ich habe das Kabel der VR Bremse mit nem Kabelbinder am pizzarack fest gemacht. Das hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost301078 (7. Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
okay, am Lowrider könnte man es vielleicht irgendwie dran tüddeln. Kennt Ihr noch diese schönen Kabelführungen, die die Kuwaharas immer hatten. Das war toll. Ein 50 Cent artikel, der ware Wunder bewirkt...

Naja, zwei andere Dinge:

Ich hab ein AWOL Comp (glaube ich). Hab es gebraucht gekauft mit einer 3x9 SORA und FSA Kurbel. Da waren auch Schutzbleche dabei. Für diese Schutzbleche gibt es ja so kleine Befestigungsclips, die man über die Streben schiebt und dann am Rahmen bzw. Gabel befestigt. Jetzt hat die Dame von der ich es erstanden habe scheinbar einige Clips versockst...wo bekomme ich denn wohl so was passend her? Ich wüsste noch nicht mal was ich googln sollte..

Heute morgen bin ich mit dem Teilchen zur Arbeit. Es läuft ganz gut. Leider macht es unter Belastung diese typischen Knarzgeräusche in immer gleicher Frequenz. Also pedalieren rechts - knatsch, pedalieren links - knatsch. Ist vor Allem auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt aber auch beim mittleren wenn ich hinten auf den größeren Ritzeln bin. Da sind original Spezialiced Laufräder drauf mit entsprechenden Naben (also zumindest sind sie so beschriftet- hergestellt wurden sie wahrscheinlich von einer anderen Firma). Könnten es die Naben sein oder eher mal den Freilauf einfetten und dann die Kassette aufschrauben?

Danke für Tips


----------



## c-racer (7. Oktober 2022)

Pedalgewinde sind da auch häufig Auslöser. Ist schneller gecheckt als Nabenlager


----------



## 4lefanz (7. Oktober 2022)

KonstantSchwarz schrieb:


> Hi sag mal was ist das für eine Tasche die du für dein Pizza-Rack nutzt?
> 
> Ich habe mir folgende Tasche besorgt:
> 
> ...


Auch wenn es schon eine ganze Weile her ist und die Frage nicht an mich ging, die Velo Orange Transporteur Bag passt ziemlich perfekt von den Maßen. Mit 4 Klettverschlüssen ist sie auch ausreichend fest und lässt sich leicht abnehmen, ein Schultergurt, der sehr bescheiden ist, ist auch dabei.
Wenn sie leer ist, ist sie zudem sehr flach, da lassen sich problemlos Kartons, Getränkekästen,... transportieren.


----------



## ew742 (22. Oktober 2022)

JayTurner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich das passende Steuerlager fürs Awol besorgen kann? Finde so auf anhieb keins. Das sind übrigens die Maße falls die jemand sucht. ( ID 30,9/OD 41,8/h 7,5/45*) Steht nämlich nicht mehr im Netz und bei Spec als Ersatzteil, 4 Jahre nach dem letzten Modell, natürlich auch nicht mehr lieferbar.
> LG j


Habe die Lagerschalen von dem hier vor drei Wochen eingebaut: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...tz-p35311/?o=205323-schwarz-IS41-28-6-IS41-30 . Passt! Ggf. die Teile vom alten Steuersatz aufbewahren, habe ein Zwischenteil (kann das gerade schlecht beschreiben) vom alten Steuersatz wiederverwendet, um die orange obere Kappe vom AWOL weiter zu verwenden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ew742 (22. Oktober 2022)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Naja, zwei andere Dinge:
> 
> Ich hab ein AWOL Comp (glaube ich). Hab es gebraucht gekauft mit einer 3x9 SORA und FSA Kurbel. Da waren auch Schutzbleche dabei. Für diese Schutzbleche gibt es ja so kleine Befestigungsclips, die man über die Streben schiebt und dann am Rahmen bzw. Gabel befestigt. Jetzt hat die Dame von der ich es erstanden habe scheinbar einige Clips versockst...wo bekomme ich denn wohl so was passend her? Ich wüsste noch nicht mal was ich googln sollte..
> 
> ...


https://www.goldsprintshop.com/Velo-Orange-R-Clip-Befestigungsschellen oder https://www.goldsprintshop.com/Honjo-5R-Clips-R-Clips-Set-fuer-Schutzblechstreben-5-mm-4-Stueck

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## philluck (15. November 2022)

ew742 schrieb:


> Habe die Lagerschalen von dem hier vor drei Wochen eingebaut: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...tz-p35311/?o=205323-schwarz-IS41-28-6-IS41-30 . Passt! Ggf. die Teile vom alten Steuersatz aufbewahren, habe ein Zwischenteil (kann das gerade schlecht beschreiben) vom alten Steuersatz wiederverwendet, um die orange obere Kappe vom AWOL weiter zu verwenden.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



habe vor wenigen Tagen einen IS42 verbaut und der passt. Entweder sind meine Lagersitze schon ausgeleiert oder 41,8 ist leicht zu klein. Hatte auch gegoogelt und irgendwo IS42 als AWOL Maß gelesen.

Hab den hier verbaut, damit die Vorbauhöhe gleich bleibt:



			https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-40IS42-286-IS42-30-Tall-Cover-1-1-8


----------



## tagoon (18. November 2022)

philluck schrieb:


> habe vor wenigen Tagen einen IS42 verbaut und der passt. Entweder sind meine Lagersitze schon ausgeleiert oder 41,8 ist leicht zu klein. Hatte auch gegoogelt und irgendwo IS42 als AWOL Maß gelesen.
> 
> Hab den hier verbaut, damit die Vorbauhöhe gleich bleibt:
> 
> ...


Das passt schon so alles. 

Hier von der Cane creek homepage.

IS42/28.6 IS52/40 would work on an integrated headtube (IS) that has an upper headtube with a 41.8mm inside diameter (which we round up to 42mm) and a lower headtube inside diameter of 52mm, and the fork would have a 1 ⅛ in to a 1.5 in tapered steerer tube.  IS41/28.6 IS41/30 would work on an integrated headtube that has an upper and lower headtube I.D. of 41mm and a fork with a straight 1 ⅛ in steerer tube.









						Everything You Need To Know About Headsets - Cane Creek
					

A comprehensive guide on how to measure, identify, and understand headsets for bicycles. Visit our site to learn more.




					canecreek.com
				




Gruß Stefan


----------

